#ubuntu-ru 2011-10-17
 * sharikoff думает о девочках, водяре и патефоне
<User598[web]> Доброе утро
<baronos> думаешь доброе?)
<Ilshat> Привет. стабильной версии у qutim'a нету?
<User598[web]> Думаю да
<User598[web]> Как 11.10?
<User598[web]> качать стоит?
<baronos> у кого то работает прекрасно, а у вредных людей плохо работает.
<Ilshat> ну хз. у меня вечно вылетает без причин
<Ilshat> baronos: или ты не мне
<baronos> ink
<baronos> ой
<baronos>  я юзеру589))))
<baronos> емае, анапа, юг еще назывеаеся, холодно ппц((
<ge10[web]> ura
<tapakaH> Доброго утра всем
<tapakaH> есть вопрос-не судите строго-только начинаю разбираться
<tapakaH> при создании raid1(2 отдельных диска) выдаетт строчку - устройство занято
<tapakaH> может ли кто подсказать?
<tapakaH> пишут в вики, что "Чтобы решить эту проблему, вы должны собрать новый образ initrd(initramfs) без dmraid-driver"
<tapakaH> может кто-то все-таки поможет?
<vvvishnevskiy> tapakaH, что у тебя?
<vvvishnevskiy> tapakaH, опять рейд-массив?
<tapakaH> да
<tapakaH> создал на 2 жестких 2 таблицы
<tapakaH> пытаюсь создать райд-пишет устройство занято
<tapakaH> пишу cat /proc/mdstat показывает  md_d0 inactivee sdc1[1](S)
<Evilkiss> Салют!
<tapakaH> я так понял что система сама решила-что раз есть контроллер райда на матери-то типа помогу
<collin173[web]> qq all
<hookiemama> Доброе утро народ. У меня есть вопрос. У меня есть два винчестера но нету сд-рома. Если я на один чистый винт, установлю убунту под окнами(второй винт), чем это черевато?
<tapakaH> через вибу?
<tapakaH> дома ставил из винды wibu-норм работало..
<tapakaH> вроде бы нареканий не было
<hookiemama> wibo софтинка?
<Evilkiss> hookiemama, у меня стоит на двух разных hdd windows 7 и Ubuntu 10.04
<hookiemama> вообщем я понял, спосибо большое за ответ
<collin173[web]>  аесли на один диск но в разные разделы вогнать 7 и убунту
<Evilkiss> hookiemama, ставил не через wubi
<collin173[web]> или вообще в один кинуть =D которая ось первая рухнет?
<tapakaH> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=63131.0
<hookiemama> Огромное спасибо за сслыку на маны по установке
<collin173[web]> ребят, что бы убунта крутилась вместе с 7, нужна втыкать обязательно на разные разделы?
<Evilkiss> Народ, как сделать, чтоб это чат окно было не поверх всех
<Evilkiss> collin173[web], не знаю обязательно или нет, но я в планах осторожности лучше в разные втукнул
<Evilkiss> Я имею ввиду, чтоб при нажатие например браузера, окна чата уходили на задний план
<Evilkiss> а то блин...ни фига не уходят
<collin173[web]> итак 3 раздела =D разбивать не охота. на убунту сколько надо?
<collin173[web]> а кстати, убунта разве не ляжет в отделюную папку как виндойз?
<Evilkiss> виндовс вообще её видеть не будет
<Evilkiss> если установишь не через вуби
<Evilkiss> ты при установке выбираешь, хочешь на отдельный физический диск, отдельный логический диск и так далее
<collin173[web]> что есть вибу?
<collin173[web]> вуби*
<collin173[web]> 19-20гб хватит для убунты?
<Evilkiss> установка через виндовс
<Evilkiss> кажется хватит
<Evilkiss> можно же установить также через cd-rom или флешку
<Evilkiss> при загрузке компьютера
<collin173[web]> на флешке есть.
<collin173[web]> флешка естесна загрузочная
<collin173[web]> я хочу дул бут
<collin173[web]> что бы если надо туда если надо сюда
<Evilkiss> тогда лучше сделай через флешку
<Evilkiss> хотя смотри сам
<collin173[web]> в раздел, куда ставить хочыу, он не пустой
<collin173[web]> просто впервые косаюсь убунты
<Evilkiss> если сделаешь через вуби, тогда я вот точно не помню, может меня кто-нибудь поправит
<tapakaH> народ кто подскажет по рейду-криво сделал или нет?
<Evilkiss> но, ты сможешь кажется видеть через виндовс свои файлы в убунту
<collin173[web]> но править их не смогу и открывать тож.
<collin173[web]> так как я скрины делал через убунту
<collin173[web]> сохранил на диск
<collin173[web]> иии винда в этоге н еоткрыть
<collin173[web]> не удалить
<collin173[web]> не может
<collin173[web]> сказала сделанно не из под меня
<collin173[web]> пришлось флешку опять втыкать и грузиться
<collin173[web]> в лайв сд убунты
<Evilkiss> ясно
<tapakaH> я ставил вуби  на другой логический
<tapakaH> в теории как я понимаю можно и на 1 поставить
<Evilkiss> Народ, как можно сделать, чтоб окна уходили на второй план, при нажатие на экран другого окна?
<tapakaH> у меня вебчат)
<tapakaH> вкладку другую жму и все)))
<Evilkiss> пусть даже вкладку...а если у тебя открыты другие окна других прог
<tapakaH> дак я хром сворачиваю)
<Evilkiss> ну...мне это не подходит
<collin173[web]> хм вот думаю че делать
<Evilkiss> я так тоже могу...просто, я хотел,чтоб они уходили на второй план...как в винде
<tapakaH> ну вот открыл коммандер
<collin173[web]> придется делать 4й логический диск
<tapakaH> аа
<tapakaH> ну я то с 2х компов))
<collin173[web]> его ж слить потом удасться? если вдруг откатиться
<tapakaH> ща из под венды)
<Evilkiss> collin173[web], вот я про это и говорю
<Evilkiss> collin173[web], если установишь на один и тот же диск, то при удаление могут возникнуть ошибки с grub
<tapakaH> до сих пор никто по рейду никто не подскажет?
<collin173[web]> а если удалять
<collin173[web]> то простым шифт дел не обойтись ведь
<collin173[web]> просто очень хочется в ней поработать. а из лайв сд даже терминал не открыть =D
<Evilkiss> collin173[web], конечно нет
<collin173[web]> как ж быть то =D
<collin173[web]> че то я все больше запутываюсь
<Evilkiss> collin173[web], прочитай про установку через винду, тоесть через wubi, может там происходит такая штука
<collin173[web]> короче, по порядку. цель, поставить убунту вместе с виндой, что бы не та не та не уронили друг друга
<collin173[web]> пощупав убунту, может придется удалять ее а может венду
<collin173[web]> как че к чему...
<collin173[web]> и слить разделы обратно, побитые для убунты
<Evilkiss> не уверен конечно, что при удаление заходишь в панель управления и удаляешь там эту убунту
<collin173[web]> вот все вопросы которые интересуют
<baronos> skai-falkorr: тут?
<Evilkiss> collin173[web], вот нашёл тебе ответ
<collin173[web]> слушаю :)
<Evilkiss> collin173[web], напишу в личку
<collin173[web]> ага
<Evilkiss> тока как туда писать не знаю :)
<collin173[web]> =D lf gbib nen
<tapakaH> ну помогите уж с райд массивом
<tapakaH> ну хоть успокойте душу мою
<tapakaH> мож я напрасно мучаюсь и все правильно сделал..
<tapakaH> а может и не правильно
<Evilkiss> Странно, после перезагрузки фаерфокса, окна сами стали уходить на второй план
<Evilkiss> чудеса убунту
<baronos> tapakaH: правильно сделал :D
<tapakaH> не ну это понятно)
<tapakaH> просто хотелось бы поточнее
<Evilkiss> Народ, тут кто-нибудь играет в онлайн манагеры?
<baronos> если работает, значит хорошо сделал)
<tapakaH> в том то и дело-что пока идет синхронизация дисков
<actronix> Привет!!!
<Evilkiss> Привет!
<Gotoxa> Установил последний Mint. Все нравится. При попытке запустить экзешник чсрез вайн пишет "The file '/home/fred/Рабочий стол/Transformice.exe' is not marked as executable.". Можно ли поставить в исключения или в принципе его запустить?
<Gotoxa> При попытке запустить экзешник чeрез вайн пишет "The file '/home/fred/Рабочий стол/Transformice.exe' is not marked as executable.". Можно ли поставить в исключения или в принципе его запустить?
<baronos> какой путь пишешь до exe?
<Gotoxa> с рабочего стола запускаю
<Gotoxa> я линух ток вчера поставил ^^
<baronos> ярлык чтоли?
<Gotoxa> exe открыть с вайном
<baronos> в терминале запусти wine ~/fred/Рабочий\ стол/Transformice.exe
<Gotoxa> wine: /home/fred/.wine is not owned by you
<chapt> chown
<actronix> только линукс поставил, а все туда же. экзешники запускает....
<actronix> учись с сорцами работать лучше.)
<SergeyIT> чего ворчишь?
<actronix> холодно вот и ворчу....
<actronix> у нас ремонт...отопление не работает
<SergeyIT> actronix, запусти ехе-шник, погрейся )
<Ilshat> ахах
<actronix> мне для всего репозитория хватает, грабли ни к чему
<actronix> разве, что 1С запустить, но тут лучше через ВМ.
<jlewka> actronix, для всего хватает репы? только оффециальных?
<jlewka> убонтовскх ?
<actronix> Нет ещё прописано куча PPA
<actronix> ну убунтовских конечно
<actronix> Воовбще очень советую поставить ubuntu tweak, там и очистка системы проще и прописать репозиторий нефиг делать.
<actronix> Экономит кучу времени.
<actronix> Только не надо подключать PPA Gnome 3.
<actronix> Нарветесь на вечную  Unity
<actronix> У меня мозила с PPA mozilla-team версии 7.0.1
<Ilshat> ребят, чем генерить пароль для htpasswd?
<rye> Ilshat, htpasswd
<Ilshat> rye, ага. уже пользуюсь )
<actronix> Лови как вариант
<actronix> http://www.htaccesstools.com/htpasswd-generator/
<Ilshat> лучше пользоваться утилитой )
<actronix> Я уж и не помню когда с апачем что то делал. Давно нет необходимости.....работает и работает.
<actronix> Ну если понадобится с аутентификацией повозиться, то тогда буду курить маны. )))
<actronix> Кто бы подсказал как поднять VPN L@TP IPsec сервер.....с первой попытки не получилось.
<actronix> L2TP
<Ilshat> а зачем они тебе. решил мини сеть построить?
<actronix> Да нет. Надо организовать безопасный канал из внешнего мира к спец программам локальной сети.
<vdrandom> эм. а чего сложного в поднятии vpn? в интернетах тучи гайдов
<actronix> Да вот вроде все сделал правильно, а коннекта нет. В принципе я нашел где собака порылась, но это все заново надо делать.
<NoOova> Господа
<actronix> Дкумаю, может у кого есть опыт поднятия подобного.
<NoOova> Gnome3 classic спасение от "вот этого вот"?
<NoOova> actronix: повтори что за проблема
<vdrandom> NoOova, от чего? О_о
<actronix> Эмммм....
<NoOova> vdrandom: от юнити и гном3 нормал
<vdrandom> а, хз
<actronix> Classic это просто гном
<vdrandom> NoOova, ну попробуй, потом расскажешь :)
<actronix> Правда если пытаешся 2 гном обновить имей ввиду, сто накосячишь и будешь сидеть с юнити.
<Ilshat> дома тоже попытаюсь поставить vpn и vlan'ы. а то по работе временами имею дело, а как все работает не знаю
<NoOova> http://img840.imageshack.us/img840/8186/20111017130221.png
<NoOova> визуально напомниает нормальный гном даже
<dinexi> Доброго времени. Кто-нибудь использует Colemak и немодальное переключение раскладок? В 11.10 налетел с этим на пачку крупных неприятностей.
<NoOova> старный добрый гном
<vdrandom> некакое? О_о
<vdrandom> NoOova, до чего ж огромные заголовки окон в этой вашей адваите
<actronix> Счас свой покажу. Правда ничего особенного.
<vdrandom> а я не буду свой показывать
<actronix> ))))))
<vdrandom> потомучта стандартный убунту из коробки
<actronix> Ставь новые темы.
<vdrandom> лень. плюс умолчательная в убунте глаз радует
<actronix> Хм.
<actronix> Ты видать не видел, то что может глаз равдовать)))
<Philipp2007> Всем добрый день. У меня возник такой вопрос можно ли вывод в консоли сразу направить в буфер. А достает кадый раз мышку трогать
<vdrandom> actronix, ну тут дело вкуса. Покажи своё, может мне понравится :)
<vdrandom> actronix, я ещё Equinox Evolution Dawn котирую. больше хороших тем не видел
<actronix> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/266/screenshotgt.png/
<actronix> Как то так.
<vdrandom> qtcurve?
<SergeyIT> actronix, а чего даты сверху/снизу разные?
<vdrandom> так фоточка на обоине
<vdrandom> с датой
<SergeyIT> ааа )
<actronix> )))))
<actronix> Да. Дату надо бы убрать. Портит пейзаж.
<actronix> Я просто поставил себе Ubuntu Tweak.
<actronix> Повключал необходимые PPA
<Philipp2007> 11.10 обсуждаете?
<actronix> Это и в 11.04 работает
<actronix> Дома именно она стоит
<actronix> тут 10.10
<actronix> А вот 11.10....не знаю, пока не ставил. Сыровата.
<vdrandom> я пользуюсь, пока полёт нормальный
<actronix> Кстати внизу реальный доклет. Он к фотке не относится.
<dinexi> actronix: Не то слово... Иксы работают совершенно непредсказуемо в плане клавиатуры, compiz отломился, Gnome3 работает оч-чень странно...
<Philipp2007> Я на пару дней поставил и убедился что мне с ними не по пути. Mint 11 намного удобнее
<actronix> Ну минт это уже сборка. Хоть и хорошая.
<actronix> Росинка хороша, пока не обновишь. А что там понаустановлено и как в процессе обновления оно работать будет вот это вопрос.
<actronix> Нашел обалденный мануал по MySQL. Надо кому?
<actronix> Сижу изучаю. Нада.))))
<Philipp2007> Ну у меня иксы не оваливаются и шутстро работает. А в ubntu с 11.04 начались проблемы.
<actronix> У меня 10.10 только 32 разряда нормально работает.
<actronix> А вот дома стоит 11.04 64 разряда и прекрасно бегает. )
<vdrandom> actronix, дай гляну мануал. может, пригодится.
<actronix> Однозначно пригодится.
<actronix> http://mysql.ru/docs/man/Introduction.html
<actronix> Написано для людей, а не для супер гениев. Понятно и с примерами.
<vdrandom> Наконец-то появилась давно обещанная компанией MySQL AB бета-версия MySQL Server 4.0, которую так долго ждали пользователи.
<vdrandom> олол
<vdrandom> древняя
<actronix> Забей. Поставь себе 5.1
<vdrandom> я про ман
<actronix> А изучай по данной книжке
<actronix> Мне кажется она подойдёт даже для тех, кто вообще ни разу не видел SQL.
<actronix> В сторону postgres смотреть даже страшно. Сложная зараза. Очень сложная.
<mva> http://psto.net/oofgge
<Philipp2007> А кто нить acronis true image пользуется? есть ли возможность в линкус открыть образ из сделаный?
<dinexi> vdrandom: Можно и постарше ман найти. :)
<skai-falkorr> http://a5.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/s320x320/292025_160545687372839_100002522251605_277545_1748625964_n.jpg
<vdrandom> жызненно
<actronix> Весьма.
<skai-falkorr> а так всегда
<actronix> Даже страшно.
<actronix> С нашим мразматизмом и тотальным поклонением евростандартам порой просто выходящие за всякие пределы разумного....возможно наше будущие.
<User891[web]> All hello
<User891[web]> Товарищи, вопрос года и века, поставил себе убунту 11.10, не пойму как поменять частоту монитора?
<OnkelTem> actronix: Стив гораздо больше сделал
<vdrandom> он ПРОДАВАЛ
<vdrandom> :3
<OnkelTem> vdrandom: ах да, это же не православно
<vdrandom> нет, почему же
<vdrandom> это самое главное в современных реалиях :)
<OnkelTem> Стив не продавец, а организатор я бы сказал. Плюс инвентор
<OnkelTem> вот есть 100 новых идей, как выбрать 1 правильную? Стиви умел
<OnkelTem> Побольше бы таких людей.
<vdrandom> я вообще не совсем в теме относительно его роли во всём этом.
<vdrandom> мне кажется, что он грамотный руководитель и маркетолог
<OnkelTem> Да, но под словом маркетолог может скрываться до фига чего )
<OnkelTem> он гениальный маркетолог - наверное так
<User891[web]> =\
<skai-falkorr> прорвало
<OnkelTem> User891[web]: в настройках видеодравера?
<skai-falkorr> @voice vdrandom OnkelTem
<vdrandom> ehf-
<vdrandom> то есть ура!
<vdrandom> скай проснулся :)
<User891[web]> У меня стояла ATI какая-то, там вообще по нее настроек не было. Щас пересел на стандартный вход(на матери) Драйверов никаких не нашлось под нее
<vdrandom> пойду винду ковырять
<User891[web]> У кого нибудь есть идеи какие нибудь?:)
<vdrandom|away> убей всех человеков
<vdrandom|away> проститенесдержался
<User891[web]> Прощаю
<vdrandom|away> ок
<User891[web]> Но если их даже убить суицидом моя проблема останется
<Philipp2007> User891[web]: http://www.opennet.ru/tips/832_xorg_modeline_monitor_x.shtml
<User891[web]> Хм...А то что у меня /etc/X11/xorg.conf пустой - это ненормально?
<User891[web]> точнее его даже нету о0
<vdrandom|away> это нормально
<vdrandom|away> иксы автоматом настройки получают при запуске
<AndreX> User891[web]: у тебя видюха какая?
<User891[web]> У меня встроенная в мать интеловская
<AndreX> ну тогда так и должно быть
<collin173[web]> ребят
<collin173[web]> как поставит бубунту через вуби
<Philipp2007> Так ни кто не знает как открыть образ созданый acronis? а то в образе fstab c биндами. переписывать лень
<collin173[web]> просто он качать начинает дестрибьютив
<collin173[web]> а у меня уже есть
<collin173[web]> мне мой над)
<AndreX> collin173[web]: ну выруби нет
<collin173[web]> а?
<collin173[web]> что вырубить
<AndreX> интернет
<collin173[web]> а
<collin173[web]> сек попробу.
<User891[web]> Ребят, как исксы рестартнуть?
<Askar> hi vsem
<User891[web]> Иксы*
<AndreX> Philipp2007: ну это ж и так ясно Acronis True Image Server for Linux
<Philipp2007> Цена 1 лицензии	 	24 021,8 р. Сейчас попробую демку
<AndreX> !sysrq > User891[web]
<ubuntuhelp> User891[web], please see my private message
<collin173[web]_> ок, шутку оченил =D
<collin173[web]_> ошибки вылетать начали
<collin173[web]_> что нет устройства
<collin173[web]_> в диске
<collin173[web]_> вот
<AndreX> !enter > collin173[web]_
<ubuntuhelp> collin173[web]_, please see my private message
<Snowdrift> есть локальные пользователи как запретить им заходить по ссх из вне?
<collin173[web]_> !enter
<ubuntuhelp> Не используйте Enter как знак препинания, пишите свои вопросы/ответы в одной строке
<collin173[web]_> что за..
<collin173[web]_> enter
<collin173[web]_> !enter
<ubuntuhelp> Не используйте Enter как знак препинания, пишите свои вопросы/ответы в одной строке
<skai-falkorr> @kick "collin173[web]_"
<ALEX1S> Уважаемые пользователи, помогите решить следующую проблему. На нетбуке HP Mini стояла ubuntu 11.04 подключение по wi-fi происходило корректно, т.е. ввел пароль подождал пару секунд и спокойно пользуюсь интернетом (wi-fi broadcom 4313). Недавно обновился до 
<AndreX> ALEX1S: sudo lshw -c network && modprobe -l | grep bcm на пасту
<AndreX> лан повторим позже)
<skai-falkorr> зайдут.спросят.уйдут.и не тянет их вернутся
<AndreX> бессовестные, какие)
<vdrandom|away> у человечества нет будущего
<dinexi> skai-falkorr: Зашёл. Спросил. Вернулся. ;)
<User689[web]> Я плачу
<User689[web]> Сделал как http://www.opennet.ru/tips/832_xorg_modeline_monitor_x.shtml тут, по аналогии, в итоге черный экран и ничего нет больше
<Askar> ктонибудь знает где можно найти руководство по установке glut в netbeans?
<AndreX> User689[web]: скопипастил поди, а моник у тебя тянет 143.47
<User689[web]> не, не копипастил. Мне надо 1024 768 85
<AndreX> !paste > User689[web]
<ubuntuhelp> User689[web], please see my private message
<AndreX> ну показывай что наколбасил
<User689[web]> В итоге у меня выыышло......щас покажу
<NoOova> Господа где гном3 хранит изображения поумолчанию
<NoOova> для рабочего стола
<NoOova> я подореваю гдето в /usr/share/
<User689[web]> http://paste.org.ru/?zosxbd вот что я вставил в xorg.conf
<skai-falkorr> /usr/shar/images|pixmap|something other
<skai-falkorr> wallpapers мож
<AndreX>       VendorName   "1024x768_85.00"       ModelName    "1024x768@85.00 Hz" мда
<User689[web]> :D я делал все по аналогии
<NoOova> background ещё есть
<User689[web]> Что там требуется написать?
<AndreX> да они впринципе ненужны
<User689[web]> Ну если даже я их написал, черный экран все равно ведь не должен быть
<AndreX> User689[web]: а ты уверен что у тебя card0
<User689[web]> Нет конечно:)
<User689[web]> =\ попроще способа изменить частоту нет разве?
<AndreX> User689[web]: Xorg -configure и замени тот что сделал ты
<AndreX> может повезёт
<User689[web]> Спасибо, буду пробовать
<sharikoff> man gtf
<artus> sharikoff, q
<sharikoff> artus: q
<sharikoff> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<AndreX> !x > User689[web]
<ubuntuhelp> User689[web], please see my private message
<AndreX> ато проглядит
<User446[web]> хай, народ подскажите как исправить баг - в гноме из закладок, папки открываются в проигрывателе банши после обновления до 11.10
<User689[web]> Ооооооооооооооооооооооо
<User689[web]> Ураааааааа))))))))))))
<User689[web]> Спасибо всем кто помог мне:):)
<sharikoff> чоделал
<SergeyIT> sharikoff, он развертки настраивал
<sharikoff> гтф помогает же
<AndreX> да интересно каким способом он настроил
<artus> sharikoff, видать не осилил)
<sharikoff> ну емае..
<sharikoff> это выглядит примерно так
<sharikoff> хрен есть но он мягкий
<User689[web]> Чего не осилил? вс осилил я
<User689[web]> Я прост афкаю
<User689[web]> набрал xrandr --output VGA1 --mode 1024x768 --rate 85
<User689[web]> :D
<portos> Всем привет
<sharikoff> artus: ты слышал что он афкал?
<portos> как можно реализовать такую задумку: есть в сети сервер с расшаренными папками. можно сделать что бы смотреть эти папки через браузер
<sharikoff> я ваще ничо не слышал
<sharikoff> portos: apache autoindex
<portos> sharikoff: случайно нет примера как это дело все настраивается? или как называется правильно, чтоб в гугле смотреть?
<sharikoff> http://wiki.apache.org/httpd/DirectoryListings
<portos> sharikoff: спасибо
<sharikoff> немазао
<sharikoff> *шо
<sharikoff> =)
<sharikoff> artus: пинг
<artus> sharikoff, понг
<sharikoff> ааа у вас обед же ж
<sharikoff> это у меня ужин..
<AndreX> )
<sharikoff> я то думаю чо все молчат
<sharikoff> жуют емае..
<artus> sharikoff, ляпота )
<sharikoff> =)
<sharikoff> да...
<collin173[web]> qq all
<collin173[web]> еще раз
<collin173[web]> ребят, а альтернативные плееры есть
<collin173[web]> ?
<gim_> Какие плееры?
<gim_> Видео?
<collin173[web]> а то banshee не очень(
<collin173[web]> аудио
<collin173[web]> можно аудио видео
<gim_> Audacious
<collin173[web]> на винде просто джетаудио таскал
<sharikoff> amarok
<collin173[web]> так какой же лучше?
<gim_> Ну это тебе решать, что тебе больше подходит
<collin173[web]> мне нужен который звук на 5.1 раскидывает хорошо
<collin173[web]> rfxf. Audacious
<collin173[web]> ой
<collin173[web]> качаю Audacious
<collin173[web]> щас гляну, отпишусь
<collin173[web]> а то стандартный тормозной)
<artus> !enter | collin173[web]
<ubuntuhelp> collin173[web]: Не используйте Enter как знак препинания, пишите свои вопросы/ответы в одной строке
<baronos> О_о заработало что ли
<baronos> znc вроде получилось)
<artus> baltazor, ты того
<baltazor> artus: что?
<artus> baltazor, видать не учел то у знцы приемущество при условии что она на сервачке стоит который 24/7 онлайн )
<baltazor> artus: эм ты вообще о чем?
<AndreX> это баронос с хнц
<AndreX> з*
<artus> baltazor, сори ) промахнулсо)
<baltazor> artus: а, понятно
<[v-8]_jupiter> Привет всем
<AndreX> ку
<baronos> znc в авто запуск запихать надо?
<artus> baronos, его на сервак запихать надо, который 27/7  онлайн
<artus> ато толку от него не много будет)
<baronos> хмм))
<baronos> пойду искать как на сервак запихать)
<AndreX> или на десктоп который тоже 24\7 тока тогда знц нафиг ненужен
<[Raiden]> хочу завершать нескольк опрограмм при гибернации. Как это сделать?
<baronos> хмм, а на андроид знц поставить можно? а то он у меня постоянно в инете.
<baronos> а то я не могу допетрить как это запихать его на сервер :D
<AndreX> [Raiden]: алиас замутить
<User955[web]> Добрый день господа. Устанавливался с флешки, вроде как установка прошла удачно. Но после перезагрузки не появилось граба и тупо по умолчанию грузится винда. Подскажите способы решения проблемы.
<[Raiden]> AndreX: Хм, вариант, может и сделаю, как самый крайний случай.
<[Raiden]> если не найду какгтатными средствами
<AndreX> User955[web]: винтов скока?
<kamyshovyy> ку всем!
<SergeyIT> User955[web], груб не встал
<User955[web]> Ещё в конце установки вылезла какая-то ошибка, типа нельзя загрузить апт, но это вроде не критично. 3 винта.
<AndreX> да может и встал тока если 2 винта может, на тот который не поумолчанию
<AndreX> User955[web]: ну попробуй с каждого отдельно стартануть
<User955[web]> Ну и как можно узнать это? Есть способ решения или придётся снова переустанавливать?
<baronos> User955[web]: http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/%D0%B2%D0%BE%D1%81%D1%81%D1%82%D0%B0%D0%BD%D0%BE%D0%B2%D0%BB%D0%B5%D0%BD%D0%B8%D0%B5_grub
<baronos> поди при установки grub запихал не на sda
<tapakaH> народ
<tapakaH> помогите с софтовым raid1
<tapok> !q > tapakaH
<artus> гг
<ubuntuhelp> tapakaH, please see my private message
<tapok> !ask < tapakaH
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='ask < tapakaH'
<tapok> !ask > tapakaH
<mavron> Доброе всем времени суток !
<mavron> Не могу проблемку решить по поводу rtorrent + rutorrent ...
<mavron> Bad response from server: (500 [error,list]) <!DOCTYPE HTML PUBLIC "-//IETF//DTD HTML 2.0//EN"> <html><head> <title>500 Internal Server Error</title> </head><body> <h1>Internal Server Error</h1> <p>The server encountered an internal error or misconfiguration and was unable to complete your request.</p> <p>Please contact the server administrator, webmaster@localhost and inform them of the time the error occurred, and anything you 
<mavron> rtorrent запущен....
<mavron> ОСь ubuntu 11.10 server
<boris_t> веб морду какой вебсервер крутит???
<mavron> apache стоковый
<mavron> который идет с серваком
<AlexDevilLX_> hey
<mavron> google ни чего конкретного не говорит, максимум только проверте rtorrent запущен или нет
<tapakaH> Доброе время суток! стоит убунта 10.04 на 200 гиговом IDE. 2 сата винта на 320 гигов-под хранилище файлов видеонаблюдения (avreg). пытаюсь создать рейд1 - но мдадм говорит что девайс занят- cat /proc/mdstat выдаеь какой то md_d0 рейд....кто в курсе как решить?
<tapakaH> есть в вики статья-mdadm-там написано в известных проблемах...но разобраться не смог потому как опыта практически 0
<baronos> tapakaH: http://phn.ho.ua/articles/mdadm.html
<tapakaH> -boris_t- ту статью видел..как создать массив я знаю и получалось...дело в том что один из винтов будто бы уже в каком то рейде
<only_you> всем привет. как заблокировать вкантактик?
<AndreX> 127.0.0.1 вконтактик
<tapok> only_you: echo "127.0.0.1 vkontakte.ru" | sudo tee /etc/hosts
<AndreX> ага ещё vk.com туда добавь
<artus> 127.0.0.1 *
<artus> :D
<AndreX> гг
<tapok> и linux.org.ru
<only_you> спс)
<only_you> не, лор нужен :D
<tapok> only_you: учитывая, что у меня там около 200 недоумков и унылых троллинушек в игноре - такой нуден.а если читать всех - не нужен
<only_you> иногда можно почитать для поднятия настроения
<tapok> ну вот тех, кто осталиьс - и можно почитать.остальные, кто побанены - могут поднять настроение, только альтернативно одаренным мозгом
<[Raiden]> куда положить скритпт что бы исполнялся при гибернации
<tapok> [Raiden]: помому скрипты в етс/аспи
<tapok> посмотри
<[Raiden]> мне бы поточней
<AndreX> /usr/sbin/hibernate тоже скрипт
<tapok> /etc/acpi/hibernate.sh
<[Raiden]> гуд, ещё 1 костыль, но мой вопрос всё ещё в силе
<tapok> /etc/pm/sleep.d/
<tapok> вот
<tapok> при засыпании - сюда
<[Raiden]> вот это уже похоже на правду )
<baronos> почему хеширование в dc++ тормозит систему?
<tapok> baronos: потому что негоже пейратить порнушку по дц
<artus> нефиг хешировать данные на том же винте где система )
<baronos> ясно)
<vdrandom|away> tapok прав. пейрать по торрентам!
<artus> vdrandom|away, а ты не подсматривай, если авей)
<[Raiden]> baronos: создание хэша штука ресурсоемкая  + не очень эффективный планировщик процессов
<baronos> порнушка зло.
<[Raiden]> + кривость дц клиента\реализация алгоритмов хэширования
<[Raiden]> советую eiskaltdcpp qt версию
<baronos> под линь один норм клиент дс еискальт
<vdrandom|away> artus, как это, быть эвей и не подсматривать?
<vdrandom|away> ты за кого меня принимаешь вообще?
<collin173[web]> ребят, а как в загрузочнике местами поменять вин7 и убунту? просто домашние не особо шарят, и будут грузится по дефолту в убунту.
<[Raiden]> уменшитель лагов: liquorix.net
<vdrandom|away> collin173[web], /etc/default/grub
<vdrandom|away> там вроде можно поставить, что по умолчанию грузить
<collin173[web]> это что, на пальцах пожалуйста, первый день в убунте
<[Raiden]> в последних версиях груба реализовано подменю для старых ядер. И имхо с тех пор выбор дефолтного элемента не срабатывает
<[Raiden]> :)
<vdrandom|away> collin173[web], это конфиг
<[Raiden]> проверьте
<collin173[web]> еще подробнее =D
<[Raiden]> !grub
<ubuntuhelp> GRand Unified Bootloader — загрузчик операционной системы от проекта GNU. Подробная информация:http://goo.gl/vDq8V или http://goo.gl/NWGM
<tapok> collin173[web]: а сразу честно сказать, что не домашние слабо шарят, а ты просто будешь в венду грузиться,а убунта тебе, чтобы понтоваться перед потсонами?нам то врать зачем?
<vdrandom|away> !grub2
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='grub2'
 * baronos ушел смотреть ходячих мертвецов!
<collin173[web]> грубить не надо пожалуйста, я ее поставил для освоения, и во избежание недорозумений нужно местами сменить. Да я очень плохо понимаю в убунте. Но я к вам не просто так, языком трепать пришел.
<vdrandom> tapok, ты пошто людей обижаешь?
<vdrandom> !grub > collin173[web]
<ubuntuhelp> collin173[web], please see my private message
<tapok> vdrandom: почму обижаю? просто пристыживаю.все знают, что "разбираться" - значит грузить раз в неделю от скуки, а остальное время сидеть в уютненькой и играть в игрушки
<vdrandom> collin173[web], втыкай в документацию и хауту - там всё просто
<vdrandom> tapok, я вообще в виртуалке линукса осваивал
<[Raiden]> collin173[web]: либ очитай то что бот выдал, либо как записать груб в раздел, восстановить загрузчик винловс и настроить загрузку груба из него. Подробней не могу
<vdrandom> в виндах сидел
<[Raiden]> @op
<[Raiden]> @deop
<collin173[web]> [Raiden] , спасибо, и всем ответимшим спасибо. читаю :)
<[Raiden]> @voice tapok
<vdrandom> и для меня они были такой же игрушкой
<tapok> [Raiden]: ты вспомнил свой пароль у бота?
<vdrandom> зачем пароли? О_о
<[Raiden]> неа, его и небыло. Я узнал правильную маску для идентификации
<tapok> а была какая
<collin173[web]> а, и еще небольшой вопрос, как зарегестрироваться в IRC, я никак не пойму, клиент настроил пытаюсь зарегистрировать ник, и ничего не выходит.
<tapok> ?
<tapok> !faq > collin173[web]
<ubuntuhelp> collin173[web], please see my private message
<[Raiden]> ну да
<tapok> collin173[web]: а ведб достаточно прочитать топик.и подумать, что писали его не просто так
<tapok> vdrandom: сложно это для людей
<[Raiden]> !nick
<ubuntuhelp> Ник на IRC-сервере регистрируется так: /msg nickserv register <password> <e-mail> . Подробнее про регистрацию: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration >> Валидируйте ник по почте! <<
<tapok> vdrandom: 95% не справляются
<[Raiden]> !faq
<ubuntuhelp> Начальные руководства для новичков можно найти тут(актуально): ==> http://help.ubuntu.ru/manual <== и часто задаваемые вопросы про поведение на канале http://goo.gl/xFjsu
<vdrandom> чой-то ты бота мучаешь, райден?
<vdrandom> войса себе!
<collin173[web]> м, все, читаю :) извините
<[Raiden]> vdrandom: я овтечаю на вопрос. А два твоих поста в мою сторону смысловой нагружки не несут ) Могу повесить войс за флуд :)
<vdrandom> ой бида-бида
<vdrandom> я только от предыдущего войса отмахался :)
<[Raiden]> )
<vdrandom> tapok, не обижай 95%. остальные 5% тоже идиоты, просто знают об этом.
<tapok> vdrandom: я их не обижаю:)грех таких обижать:)
<vdrandom> символичненько
<baronos> Raiden: в eiskalt можно скрипт сделать на оповещение то что в чате ссылка пришла?
<[Raiden]> baronos: незаю, я только качаю там.
<tapok> baronos: а встроенная система нотификаций тебе уже некошерна?
<[Raiden]> в кде хорошая нотификация с историей
<[Raiden]> клик на значке на панели и можно постотреть нотификации с фильтром по источнику
<baronos> tapok: к примеру приходит в чат ссылка, а не лично на имя, в настройках нет такой штуки, а вот если бы скриптик бы какой :D
<[Raiden]> http://storage1.static.itmages.ru/i/11/1017/h_1318863812_6982934_8dd761b488.png
<vdrandom> кедоагитатор
<tapok> vdrandom: кедераст же.не бойся политкорректности
<vdrandom> не бойся политкорректности
<vdrandom> бойся опа!
<tapok> vdrandom: не делай из нас чудовищ
<tapok> мы добрые
<[Raiden]> Я не настаиваю. Юзайте что хотите. В кде тоже проблемы есть. Например смотрелка картинок очень не спешащая по сравнению с eog , правда и функциональней.
<[Raiden]> )
<tapok> кде вся очень не спещащяя по сравнению с гномом
<tapok> к сожалению
<[Raiden]> Ну, спорненько
<tapok> им бы на гтк переписать диалоги и тырфейс
<[Raiden]> на мой взгляд гтк3 без темы ещё страшнее чем гтк2
<[Raiden]> )
<AndreX> ну кеды зато более под никс заточены чем гном, их даже линус просил чтобы гном подваяли
<tapok> на мой взгляд куте с темой страшнее, чем гтк2 без темы
<tapok> ну или такое же
<AndreX> их = разрабов гнома
<tapok> AndreX: тебе напомнить, как линус плевался от кед4?
<AndreX> не ну точто линус от кед плевался я итак знаю
<[Raiden]> сча они уже другие. Он ваще какой-то импульсивный. Или не понимает что опенсорсный релиз программы != релиз в нормальном понимании.
<[Raiden]> :)
<vdrandom> tapok, на гном можно такую тему натянуть, что tcl будет роскошно выглядеть
<vdrandom> по сравнению с этим
<vdrandom> а вообще okular роскошен, намного приятнее в использовании, чем eog
<[Raiden]> tcl\tk я уже и забыл как выглядел )
<[Raiden]> окуляр он больше смотрелка документов, хотя картинки умеет тоже. Именно для картинок тут gwenview
<tapok> [Raiden]: про релизы - это ты так объясгил, почему кде 4.#.#!= кде4?
<[Raiden]> тут ваще некоторые программы имеют функционал соседних. Кто бы мог подумать что ark сможет открыть fb2 из архива с листанием по главам.
<[Raiden]> tapok: ага 4.7.2 = 4 :)
<[Raiden]> спустя два года с первого релиза
<tapok> [Raiden]: 4.7.2 != 4 *obvious fix
<tapok> када они перестанут тормозить на x4500mhd - тада и равно
<[Raiden]> tapok: а ты какую версию последнюю смотрел?
<collin173[web]> блин, все так просто оказывается.
<[Raiden]> x4500mhd - это интел или радеон?
<collin173[web]> нужно было подменить циферку в конфиге загрузочника на нужную
<[Raiden]> tapok: ты бы ещё спросил, когда интел сделает видеокарту которая в 3д будет не лоу.
<tapok> штеуд
<[Raiden]> )
<tapok> [Raiden]: давно
<AndreX> intel
<tapok> давно в 3д не лоу уже
<[Raiden]> Я думаю современный топ от интел можно сравнить с гф 8200 или максимум с гф8400
<[Raiden]> хотя ладно, к теме это не относится
<tapok> неее
<artus> tapok, твой унылый интел нафиг никому не здалсо) так что изыди)
<vdrandom> да, я okular с gwenview перепутал
<vdrandom> но они оба хороши
<tapok> с 9 серией минимум
<vdrandom> куда приятнее и функциональнее гномоаналагов
<tapok> artus: цыц.штеуды рулят
<artus> tapok, дооо???? аж с девятой? бросай грибы кушать
<[Raiden]> попробуй почитай про opengl ES 2.0 в kwin , если интелвоский драйвер умеет - может получиться ускорение. И помимо ес, по умолчанию, начиная с 4.7.0 квин использует огл2, вместо 1 и ваще быстрее.
<tapok> artus: а ты иви бридж возьми.да даж санди бриджа хватит
<[Raiden]> ещё 1 ньюанс. В отличие от гномшелл - в кде можно использовать апсолютно любой вм хот fvwm хоть компиз.
<tapok> artus: чтобы вся осьмая серия невидиев пососала
<vdrandom> ещё бы панелька не была плазмоидом
<vdrandom> и было бы совсем идеально :)
<collin173[web]> ээм.... проблемка. а прав то недостаточно для подмены файла концифа гроупа
<collin173[web]> ткните где читать
<artus> tapok, не неси феерический бред
<tapok> artus: я ж не ты:)я нести не буду
<collin173[web]> что-то я не вовремя помоему :)
<artus> tapok, ну если у тя унылая карточка предел мечтаний которой 2D  делает интелы 8-9й серий , то да, о чем с тобой спорить )
<AndreX> collin173[web]: это где у тебя такое?
<tapok> artus: эммм.вот теперь ты несешь феерический бред.даж на х4500 4д работает приемлемо.а на сандиках - отлично работает
<collin173[web]> etc/default/grub.cfg
<collin173[web]> тут-с
<AndreX> collin173[web]: sudo
<collin173[web]> меняю в нем строку GRUB_DEFAULT=0 на GRUB_DEFAULT=4
<artus> tapok, оу, у тя уже 4d есть ))
<collin173[web]> что есть sudo?
<AndreX> sudo nano /etc/default/grub
<collin173[web]> на пальцах пожалуйсто.
<artus> @kick "collin173[web]" тебя предупреждали кажется качательно флуда
<AndreX> прав у него не хватает...
<collin173[web]> и зачем кикнули?
<AndreX> да бред несёш
<User794[web]> что то я не могу вкурить где в кедах кнопка перезагрузки? есть только кнопка завершения сеанса. а где перезагрузка?
<[Raiden]> artus: У чела проблема с правами, он спрашивает про судо, ты кикаешь - это нормально?
<collin173[web]> я в убунте пока что почти ничего не понимаю. понял только то, что это как ява сборка сервера ладвы, что вся сборка настраивается в конфигах
<[Raiden]> User794[web]: sudo, gksu - типа уака в винде, повышает права до админа.
<collin173[web]> где, что это нужно ткнут? ввести?
<collin173[web]> в терминале?
<AndreX> collin173[web]: help.ubuntu.ru читай всё
<User794[web]> <[Raiden]> не понял. это мне поможет найти кнопку перезагрузки?
<[Raiden]> collin173[web]: alt+f2   gksu команда или в терминале sudo команда
<baronos> collin173[web] к примеру sudo apt-get install radiotray
<collin173[web]> перезагрузка в шутдауне
<collin173[web]> а, ага, понял. все, спасибо. сегодня вас даставать больше не буду :)
<[Raiden]> collin173[web]: а что такое перезагрузка в шатдауне? :)
<User794[web]>  <+collin173[web]>  в каком мать его шутдауне?
<collin173[web]> кнопка шутдаун
<collin173[web]> самая нижняя
<[Raiden]> collin173[web]: help.ubuntu.ru
<User794[web]> у меня нету такой кнопки
<collin173[web]> правый верхний угол >_<
<collin173[web]> тык там кнопку
<collin173[web]> с самого низа шутдаун или выключение
<[Raiden]> collin173[web]: и там не активна кнопка ребута?
<collin173[web]> тык
<User794[web]> да нету в правом верхнем
<collin173[web]> там вылезет выключить или перезагрузить
<[Raiden]> collin173[web]: и в чем вопрос?
<collin173[web]> парень спрашивал
<User794[web]> я же говорю тама только кнопка завершения сеанса
<collin173[web]> где кнопка
<[Raiden]> а..
<[Raiden]> User794[web]: кака яреда?
<collin173[web]> fuck....
<[Raiden]> User794[web]: какая среда?
<AndreX> collin173[web]: иди уже на shelp.ubuntu.ru тут про кеды спрашивают а не про гном
<collin173[web]> лан ребят, ушел :)
<User794[web]> 11ю10 кеды.
<AndreX> help.*
<collin173[web]> андрей, пришли плз еще раз комманду
<collin173[web]> судо что дальше было
<baronos> гном шелл лучший, не обузданная, грациозная лошадь :D
<collin173[web]> меня кикнули ^_^
<[Raiden]> User794[web]: если нету кнопки повер, то сделай завершение сеанса, и в окне приглашения уже выключайся либо sudo shutdown
<AndreX> sudo nano /etc/default/grub
<collin173[web]> спс
<[Raiden]> User794[web]: если хоешь по человечески , тебе надо поставить kdm , тогда в меню будет кнопка выключения.
<User794[web]> <[Raiden]> ну этак я и сам знаю и мучаюсь с этим
<[Raiden]> sudo apt-get install kdm
<User794[web]> <[Raiden]> чем kdm отличается от кедов
<AndreX> )
<artus> collin173[web], до тебя дествительно не доходит?
<baronos> ligthdm еще можно
<[Raiden]> кде -  целая среда, кдм - приглашение на логин
<[Raiden]> baronos: нельзя
<baronos> ну и ладно)
<[Raiden]> точнее можно, но тогда ты будеш ьобьяснять куда кнопка поверофф делась
<baronos> у меня кнопки все есть)
<[Raiden]> baronos: В кде?
<User794[web]> чё то я опять не вкурил мне надо не приглашение на логин а кнопка.
<baronos> в гном шеле)
<[Raiden]> @voice baronos
<[Raiden]> User794[web]: Я тебе ответил что сделать, что бы в меню типа пуск появилась кнопка
<artus> [Raiden], я кикаю за 2 слова в строке и жамканье по ентеру
<User794[web]> <[Raiden]>ладно. чичас попробую...
<[Raiden]> возможно есть другие варианты, но я незнаю. Думаю другие дм не дописаны или их конфиги
<[Raiden]> хочешь - копай в эту сторону
<User794[web]> попробовал ввести sudo apt-get install kdm. пишет что уже!!!
<User794[web]> <[Raiden]> так что делать то?
<adjtimex> User794[web]: можно переключаться между kdm и gdm
<User794[web]> это шутка такая?
<User637[web]> Братья) Помогииите)
<vdrandom> нет
<User637[web]> Не могу отключить звуковые уведомления
<adjtimex> User794[web]: они настолько плохи?
<User637[web]> по факту они выкючены
<adjtimex> *User637[web]
<User637[web]> да они раздражают
<AndreX> User794[web]: dpkg-reconfigure kdm вот вот тебе и кдм ну или аналогично тока гдм и будет гдм
<User637[web]> когда громкость делаешь тише или громче издается какое-то странное звучание
<[Raiden]> adjtimex: можно sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm
<[Raiden]> User794[web]: --^
<markmx> прив всем, а как сделать тчобы второй монитор подрубленный к ноуту расепознавался при логине, я имею в виду вот у меня моник к ноуту подключен и на ноуте экран не включается, что логично, в итоге даже грубово меню у меня на большом монике, но вот экран логÐ
<markmx> что приводит к колапсу разрешения =)
<adjtimex> [Raiden]: ага
<AndreX> мм
<adjtimex> markmx: слишком длинная строка - нечитаемо. бей мессаги по 220 символов!
<User794[web]>  <AndreX>  <[Raiden]> а чего это такое?
<markmx> прив всем, а как сделать тчобы второй монитор подрубленный к ноуту расепознавался при логине, я имею в виду вот у меня моник к ноуту подключен и на ноуте экран не включается, что логично,
<markmx> в итоге даже грубово меню у меня на большом монике, но вот экран логина таки врубается на экране ноута и большом монике одновременно
<[Raiden]> вопросов много я ушел
<AndreX> User794[web]: dpkg-reconfigure перенастраевает пакеты и конфиги
<markmx> в итоге огромный монитор вынужден отображать картинку растянутую под размер экрана ноута что ужасно, плюс иконки на рабочем столе после прогрузки все смещаются друг на дружку =) и орут матом
<AndreX> [Raiden]: ага сдаёшся?
<User794[web]> блин, мне всего то кнопку надо найти....
<User794[web]> а неперенастраивать систему
<adjtimex> User794[web]: у тебя сейчас gdm или kdm используется?
<User794[web]> KDM!!!
<User637[web]> что такое alsa plug-in {gnome shell}
<User637[web]> и почему он постоянно вылазит, хотя уведомления выключены
<AndreX> User794[web]: жмёш на выключение и появляется диолог там перезагрузка должна быть вроде
 * AndreX давно неюзал кед
<User794[web]> что то я не могу вкурить где в кедах кнопка перезагрузки? есть только кнопка завершения сеанса. а где перезагрузка?
<User794[web]> это повтор
<AndreX> ну жми её, там должна быть перезщагрузка в окне уже
<vdrandom> значит, не подцепилось управление сессиями
<User794[web]> <AndreX> там только завершение сессии. там только завершение сессии.
<User794[web]> ещё повторить?
<User637[web]> sudo poweroff
<vdrandom> User794[web], может, тебя в группе соответствующей нет?
<vdrandom> ну там, power, или ещё какой-нибудь
<User794[web]> <vdrandom> дельный совет. щас посмотрю
<User637[web]> люди ну неужели никто не поожет??
<User637[web]> поможет*
<AndreX> User794[web]: http://t1.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcQDSEstZOraN-bEV2zl7HLQgUljndNqv2B3XEZiPhq0Tr6Gf-gBtQ млин а это что?????
<AndreX> нажал на кнопку завершение сеанса
<User637[web]> благодарен всем за оказанную помощь!
<User050[web]> Загрузчик ставить на /sda или на /sda1 (где винда)?
<adjtimex> User794[web]: туда, куда предлагают
<adjtimex> *User050[web]
<User637[web]> отдельно от винды
<User637[web]> иначе затрет и придется восстанавливать
<adjtimex> если в винду не грузиться - не затрёт точно.
<adjtimex> :)
<irbinix> Привет всем
<User637[web]> хай
<markmx> nfrb rfr vyt ,snm& =)
<markmx> таки как мне быть?
<User105[web]> че работает?
<User105[web]> тут есть кто нить?
<User637[web]> да
<User105[web]> ааааааааааааааааа
<markmx> надо как то плимуту указать чтобы показывался только на внешнем монике, а встроенный не трогал ни при каких условиях
<markmx> вот только как
<User105[web]> помогите
<markmx> товарисчи юзвери, зарегайтесь ато неудобно с такими никами
<artus> User637[web], вобщето оно при всех раскладах затрет)
<User637[web]> да мне 1 вопрос узнать
<User105[web]> я честно говоря не понил как регатся?
<User637[web]> а его все игнорят
<User794[web]>  <AndreX>  посмотрел картинку. и чё? у меня другая.
<User105[web]> уважаемые помогите умну привод пропал из системы и из биоса
<User637[web]> переподключи его
<User637[web]> проверь шлейфы
<User105[web]> он работает крутит диски мигает
<irbinix> кто мне подскажет вылетает "This nickname is registered. Please choose a different nickname, or identify via /msg NickServ identify <password>.
<irbinix> You are now identified for irbinix." Хотя пароль в настройках irc ввел?
<User794[web]> по совету  <vdrandom>  добавил себя в группу powerdev. вроде должно помочь. проверять пока стремаюсь))
<User105[web]> но яне могу не прикрутить его в системе,ни загрузится с него в биосе
<User105[web]> я на форуме в убунту.ру изложил суть проблемы и логи положил.
<User105[web]> ну пожалуста помогите...помогите..плииииииииииииз
<SOFTIK> Всем привет)
<User105[web]> :( прива
<SOFTIK> чего так недовольно? )
<User105[web]> прошу помощи
<artus> User105[web], харош истерить и иди меняй привод
<User105[web]> нееееееее сто пудов привод рабочий
<SOFTIK> хм...я врядли чего помогу, но в чем проблема? )
<artus> @kick "User105[web]" и клавиатуру, если клавиши западают
<SOFTIK> хех))
<irbinix> Посоветуйте аналог ClipIt, но только чтобы с индикатором был, а то этот глючит?
<Mourat> Привет всем, кто видит
<SOFTIK> Mourat: ку)
<Mourat> Подскажиче ответ пожалуйста, пробую запустить ubuntu 10.4.3 с флешки на экнат выходит вот такое сообщение, не понимаю его http://i006.radikal.ru/1110/b8/3b7646344fef.jpg
<SOFTIK> Кстати вчера говорили что в скайпе звук глючит, тестил, все вроде норм, немного плохо слышно...)
<AndreX> Mourat: переделывай свою флешку
<User565[web]> <Mourat>это переводится как немогу найти файловую систему
<artus> Mourat, формать флешку и нарезай по новому
<Mourat> флешку создавал с помошью universal usb installer. Той же программой делал флешку для 11.10 все нормально. дело в том что я ее 2 раза сделал
<artus> и да , ради 2х строчек делать вотку в 3 метра весом это такое тонкое издевательство? ))
<User565[web]> <SOFTIK> кстати точно. глючит первые несколько секуд после соединения
<artus> *ф
<[Raiden]> Mourat: криво в общем записано +\или имдж битый
<Mourat> ми скузи )
<Mourat> понял, буду перекачивать
<artus> Mourat, форматни флешу для начала и нареж поновому
<[Raiden]> Mourat: unetbootin ещё попробуй
<[Raiden]> для создания
<[Raiden]> с этими флешками... Я всё ещё люблю сдрв = 100% успех )
<Mourat> уже делал 2 раза. сперва виндовой форматировалкой форматировал, потом этой прогой форматировал. картинка одна и та же. образ с офф сайта торрентом качал
<SOFTIK> User565[web]: ну у меня вообще все отлично)
<User565[web]> форматировал,форматировал,да не выформатировал))
<[Raiden]> )
<User051[web]> помогите убрать мелодию входа в систему в 11.10
<[Raiden]> А раньше в гноме можно было мелодии выбрать...
<artus> [Raiden], да да ))) и вообще много чего можно было выбрать)
<Mourat> поставь гнома и поменяй
<[Raiden]> подскажите челу ) Я незнаю
<SOFTIK> ну так 11.10 сыровата...
<User051[web]> а попроще через строку?
<Mourat> у меня с той версии где юнити появился нормально видео карта ставиться перестала. система не может показать что за карточка у меня стоит и не регулируется яркость, глаза жжет сильно
<artus> Mourat, тряпочкой завесь)
<SOFTIK> Mourat: у меня все дрова сразу отлично встали)
<User051[web]> у меня тоже так, но победить яркоть я смог, теперь можно менять
<User565[web]> а я вообще дрова найги не могу, так , что  с дровами проблем у меня нету
<[Raiden]> artus: У меня тут 1 ассоциация возникла. В великую отечественную были команды создающие диверсии в тылу врага. Команда гнома по ходу занимается тем же, под прикрытием.
<Mourat> дак прикол в том, что и у меня ставится и центр управления nvidia запускается и работает, а яркость не меняется. и в сведениях о системе написано что не известно какой графический адаптер
<User051[web]> могу подсказать как
<User051[web]> я справился
<SOFTIK> [Raiden]: кстати поставил я на 11.10 гном шелл, чтот мне юнити приятней)
<User051[web]> В файле /etc/X11/xorg.conf в секции Device добавь поле - Option "RegistryDwords" "EnableBrightnessControl=1"
<[Raiden]> если не знать как и что можно перенастроить в ГШ , то по умолчанию юнити нвоый и правда приятней. Я бы сказал более готов к юзу.
<User051[web]> и еще кое что , п отд не работает
<aleksei`> всем ку
<Mourat> 051 как справлялся? я нашел способ единажда поменять вркость. снести все дрова какие есть парезагрузиться, под vesa поменять яркость и потом дрова поставить )  если снова надо поменять, надо повторить процедуру
<SOFTIK> [Raiden]: ну я на убунту всего-то 5й день...поэтому мне что-то говорить сложно)))
<User565[web]> <aleksei`>кукушка, сколько мне жить осталось
<User051[web]> 1. sudo gedit /etc/default/grub 2. find the line starting with GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT 3. add "acpi_osi=Linux acpi_backlight=vendor" to the options 4. sudo update-grub2 5. reboot
<[Raiden]> А замутите кто-нить на фрумео опрос по де, кто какое юзает. Пункты надо:  юнити \ юнити2д \ гном3 фоллбэк \  Гном-Шелл \ kde \ xfce \ lxde \ other
<Mourat> 051 законспектировал, позже попробую
<SOFTIK> aleksei`: привет
<[Raiden]> форуме
<User051[web]> вместе должно работать
<User051[web]> если не будет работать ищи варианты по поводу последнего файла
<AndreX> [Raiden]: там помоему что то подобное есть, правда пунктов меньше
<Mourat> 051 ок, мерси боку
<Mourat> как в xchat ник собеседника быстро в сообщение вставить?
<artus> Mourat, открой для себя таб )
<AndreX>  буквы 3 ника таб
<Mourat> artus, жесть )
<artus> хее))
<AndreX> наоборот удобно
<Mourat> очень облегчает жизнь
<artus> Mourat, а еще больше облегчает смена раскладки по капслоку ) привыкаеш за вечер а потом просто не замечаеш )
<User051[web]> на моем компе убунта наконецто заработала,на долго ли хватит, привел более менее в стаб состояние, отя в логах частенько fail вижу насчет modem-manager
<AndreX> artus: может scrolllock
<vdrandom> скроллок в гребенях
<vdrandom> а капслок рядом, под левым мизинцем
<artus> AndreX, ну жамкать по скролу для переключения раскладки это мазохизм )
<artus> @voice vdrandom
<AndreX> а капс увеличивает буквы)
<vdrandom> за што?
<artus> AndreX, неа)))
<artus> vdrandom, не ругайся
<AndreX> ща попробуем)
<vdrandom> я и не ругался
<vdrandom> у тебя восприятие, как у корявого бота :))
<vdrandom> за греблю тоже завойсишь?
<artus> vdrandom, нет, зобаню за пререкания)
<vdrandom> олол
<vdrandom> ок!
<artus> AndreX, ток на шифт поставь сброс капса, ато переодически включается)
<vdrandom> shift+capslock же
<artus> несрабатывало
<vdrandom> странно
<AndreX> artus: у меня уже так сделано)
<vdrandom> у меня всегда работало
<artus> может оно просто от какой то хитрой комбинации включалось , но я на всякий поставил сброс капса )
<vdrandom> но про сброс капса по шифту хорошая идея
<User565[web]> мужики, а чё за фигня была по поводу "voice vdrandom"?
<artus> хм, осталось ток переназначить отправку мессаг в чатик на сонтрл+x ))
<artus> !v | User565[web]
<ubuntuhelp> User565[web]: +v на канале #ubuntu-ru означает предупреждение. Если вы продолжите нарушать правила канала, вы будете кикнуты или забанены. Прочтите правила и будьте корректней http://goo.gl/5UWBR
<User051[web]> что пытается мне сказать лог при выключении modem-manager[1140] fail?
<artus> User051[web], ну то что фейл полный))
<User565[web]> <artus> чего?
<Mourat> [Raiden], гном3 фоллбэк это что? как писать правильно. Вчера шелл пробовал, не понравилось
<User050[web]> Народ, уже час ставиться 11.10. Полоса застряла на "настройка целевой системы". Курсор подаёт признаки жизни. Это форматирование или установка повисла?
<[Raiden]> gnome3 fallback
<Mourat> юнити использовать тоже желания мало
<artus> User050[web], есть мнение что попытка настроить сеть через вайфайку в последней бубунте ни к чему хорошему не приводит)
<[Raiden]> Mourat: классик сессия на оснвое гнома3, в убунте зовется классик, но везде fallback
<[Raiden]> jcyjdt
<Mourat> User050[web], у меня вчера на конечном этапе застряло
<[Raiden]> хуже меня никто не печатает )
<AndreX> я
<Mourat> я начал нервно тыкать в окно установки и пошло дальше )
<User050[web]> Я уже задолбался ждать... Неужели правда так долго ставится через юсб?
<alexmlw> установка прерывается и идет на перезагрус)) и чем они смотрели когда решили ее выпустить?
<AndreX> User050[web]: а ты настройки все завершил? ну у тебя слад шоу там идёт?
<[Raiden]> я обновлением ставил. Но с имиджа ставил тоже ,в виртуалку , ещё бета2. Чего-то не помню лишних ребутов.
<[Raiden]> может у тебя чего-т ос перегревом компа не то )  И ег овырубает спустя какое-то время )
<User050[web]> Да, слайдшоу замерло, но мышью его можно прокрутить. Паявилось какое-то подобие консоли, когда я истерично тыкал на окно. Одна строка. Последнее событие в ней от 19-48. Есть кнопка скип, которая не работает,
<AndreX> alexmlw: там дмесг на какойто из тту должен быть посмотри его
<[Raiden]> Mourat: http://itmages.ru/image/view/306003/5a19e772
<User050[web]> последня строка: log-output - t ubiquiity laptop-detect
<alexmlw> AndreX, она теперь с флешки не запускается))
<alexmlw> занова образ записываю)
<AndreX> хм попробовать чтоли поставить линь с рутом на флешке)
<alexmlw> не нужно идти за нетбоот версией
<baronos> как там поставить то через консоль русскую локализацию, а то вся система китайской стала, и и китайскую удалить напрочь
<AndreX> console-cyrilic
<[Raiden]> не советую
<AndreX> а почму?
<[Raiden]> 1. sudo dpkg-reconfigure console-setup , 2. доустанвока пакетов по вакусу с -ru и -russian в названии
<[Raiden]> AndreX: потому, что не нужно
<[Raiden]> и вроде баг с этим бакетом какой-то есть
<AndreX> ну уменя всё норм
<[Raiden]> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/console-cyrillic/+bug/520546
<[Raiden]> в общм этот пакет давно тянется зачем-то, но давно не нужен
<AndreX> хм хотя нет, если удалить дрова на видио то вся кодировка переделывается в iso1234 и тогда, добро пожаловать в китай
<baronos> http://i.minus.com/iUWfe33y33KG6.png  какую тыкать?
<[Raiden]> Это я без коментариев оставлю )
<[Raiden]> baronos: закрой и набери env LANG=C  sudo dpkg-reconfigure console-setup
<AndreX> baronos: поставь localepurge и снеси всё ненужное вот что я тебе скажу
<AndreX> я то думал у тебя просто кракозябры а там действительно японь
<User426[web]> Скажите, а можно как-то в грабе поменять местами строки? Надо винду наверх перебросить, чтобы сама грузилась по истечении 10 сек, так как компом пользуются люди, которых граб напугает насмерть.
<[Raiden]> !grub
<ubuntuhelp> GRand Unified Bootloader — загрузчик операционной системы от проекта GNU. Подробная информация:http://goo.gl/vDq8V или http://goo.gl/NWGM
<[Raiden]> поменять местами незнаю, но опция выбора какая по умолчанию есть
<Ruslan> как отключить фдыф здфнифсл
<Ruslan> сорри
<baronos> http://paste.ubuntu.com/711084/  вот что locale вывела мне
<Ruslan> alsa playback
<AndreX> baronos: у тебя там суповой набор из локалей
<adjtimex> User426[web]: можно
<Ruslan> как полностью отключить звуковые уведомления системы?
<[Raiden]> baronos:
<[Raiden]> LANG="ru_RU.UTF-8"
<[Raiden]> LANGUAGE="ru_RU"
<[Raiden]> LC_MESSAGES="ru_RU.UTF-8"
<[Raiden]> baronos: в /etc/default/locale релогин или ребут
<adjtimex> User426[web]: в /etc/default/grub выставить GRUB_DEFAULT=saved, GRUB_SAVEDEFAULT=false. а дефолт выставить с помощью grub2-set-default
<blancod> q
<adjtimex> *grub-set-default
<Ruslan> Здесь кто нибудь есть?
<adjtimex> ну и update-grub не забыть
<[Raiden]> -есть тут кто?
<[Raiden]> -нет никого
<[Raiden]> -а если гранату кинуть?
<[Raiden]> анек вспомнился
<irbinix>  Не надо все положит
<Ruslan> гг
<Ruslan> проблему озвучил никто не реагирует)
<Ruslan> Решил спросить
<[Raiden]> Ruslan: я незнаю :)
<irbinix> Слушате как сделать чтобы не получать вот  [#ubuntu-ru] Ubuntu Russian * Encoding: UTF-8 * Правила: http://help.ubuntu.ru/terms/irc * Зарегистрируйте свой никнейм для того чтобы общаться на канале: /msg ubuntuhelp !nick * Бот-помошник: /msg ubuntuhelp !help * #ubuntu-ru: http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?board=42.0
<SOFTIK> знать бы что такое  alsa playback =(
<Ruslan> так бесит когда крутишь мышкой звук(больше меньше) из динамиков доносятся противные звуки
<SOFTIK> умными сильно словами вы тут говорите)
<irbinix> Меня кто-нить слышит??
<blancod> поставил убунту 11.10, пытаюсь в настройках наутилуса установить размер папок. Ставлю: компактный вид -> исходный масштаб: 33%, но размер папок не меняется. Что делать?
<SOFTIK> irbinix:  слышат)
<Ruslan> зажми ctrl и покрути мышкой
<SOFTIK> Ruslan: блин, наверное единственное что знаю, и то с ответом опередили)
<blancod> Ruslan, пробовал, меняется масштаб только текущей папки, остальные остаются прежними =(
<blancod> то есть, я перехожу в другую папку, а в ней значки опять крупного значения
<blancod> в смысле крупные
<AndreX> irbinix: не заходить сюда
<Ruslan> вид>>>значки
<Ruslan> я смотрю тут радостно новичков встречают!!! <AndreX>
<SOFTIK> Ruslan:  то у него настроение плохое_ мне вот плохого еще не чего не сказали XD
<AndreX> Ruslan: какой вопрос - такой ответ
<collin173[web]> че за бред, пингвин перестал запускаться
<Ruslan> <AndreX> а ты знаешь как звук выключить?
<collin173[web]> для убунты эт нормально?
<baronos> да фиг с ним попер я на переустановку)
<collin173[web]> О_О с 5го раза запустился. пздц.
<AndreX> Ruslan: alsamoxer всё на mute
<Ruslan> да я про системный звук
<Ruslan> а не вообще звук выключить
<AndreX> *alsamixer
<artus> @kick "collin173[web]" потеряйся, пока правила не выучиш
<SOFTIK> чуровые ОП )
<SOFTIK> суровые*
<Ruslan> есть еще идеи?
<Ruslan> в настройках, главное, звуки системы отключены, а на самом деле глаголят
<blancod> Ruslan, Очень странные вещи оказывается происходят с настройками значков: параметр - "просмотр в виде значков" влияет на просмотр в виде значков и эскизов, параметр - "просмотр в виде списка" работает как и должен - на список, а параметр "компактный вид" ни на
<blancod> какой вид не влияет =\ как писать багрепорты я не знаю"
<[Raiden]> http://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-IXTFQFjXt8w/Tpwcngh5DyI/AAAAAAAAGUI/xsPDNRlzVLM/Unity%252520%25252818%252529.jpg
<blancod> [Raiden], это где так?
<blancod> типа будующие версии?
<blancod> без ю
<[Raiden]> пока нигде, mockup переводится как макет
<[Raiden]> может и нигде не будет. Вообще  текущей версии почти так же
<blancod> кстати вопрос в тему появился
<AndreX> Ruslan: GSETTINGS_BACKEND=dconf gsettings set org.gnome.desktop.sound event-sounds false
<blancod> щас скрин зделаю и задам не уходи
<blancod> щас ещё найду куда залить...
<Ruslan> <AndreX>: это куда писать такое?
<Ruslan> не помогает
<AndreX> Ruslan: у тебя гном какой?
<Ruslan> 3
<Ruslan> gnome 3
<AndreX> в dconf
<baronos> Ruslan в терминале исполняй
<Ruslan> я это уже понял)
<blancod> можно ли как нибудь сделать что бы по умолчанию открывалась сразу эта вкладка, а не домашняя страница юнити? http://storage3.static.itmages.ru/i/11/1017/h_1318872343_9085375_d66a1674c9.png
<Ruslan> короче, как я понимаю, проблема в фдыф здфнифсл
<[Raiden]> может не сразу реакция есть на смену ключа
<[Raiden]> релогин сделай
<[Raiden]> blancod: Интересный вопрос. Когда смотрел юнити тоже подумал что так удобней.
<Ruslan> когда кручу мышкой в прилодениях(звука) появляется alsa plug-in [gnome shell]
<blancod> [Raiden], О! я понял, клавиша ТАБ переходит по этим вкладкам
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> exne
<[Raiden]> учту
<blancod> [Raiden], То есть пока получается так: Ctrl+F2 и 4 раза ТАБ =))
<blancod> [Raiden], Нашёл более быстрый вариант =)) Ctrl+F2, Shift+TAB
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> Я ваще его только смотрел, но  потом может и пригодится.
<irbinix> У кого-нить работает Gtalk  в Pidgin???
<blancod> и всё таки, как и куда отправить багрепорт если я только Русским языком владею?
<AndreX> blancod: translate.ru в помощь или сюда http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?board=20.0
<[Raiden]> подозреваю что никуда. Нету русскоязычного приема багов
<blancod> AndreX, Ага, спасибо, на форум закину
<[Raiden]> печально ваще что приходится юзать поделие иностранной фирмы и его инфраструктуру
<[Raiden]> В тот же альт наверное можно репортить на русском
<baronos> ыыы я сделал её турецкой-английской, теперь более менее понятней что куда)
<baronos> всё, востановил на русский)
<AndreX> [Raiden]: на счёт альта незнаю, но калькулейт точно на руском
<irbinix> может подскажешь аналого Clipit(менеджер буфера обмена) но только чтобы индикатор был
<baronos> как через консоль запустить раскладку клавиатуры?
<AndreX> ну я уже говорил как но райден несогласен )
<shenmue> gnome-keyboard-properties
<copyerfiled> всем здрасте! скажите, ведь можно переименовать пользователя?
<shenmue> разрешаю
<copyerfiled> спасибо, я так и знал что найдутся добрые люди
<shenmue> хотя надо самет собрать и решить можно ли вам или нет
<SOFTIK> shenmue:  вот из-за таких как ты, народ назад на винду и возвращаеться)
<copyerfiled> а вот какнибудь можно не прибегая к перезагрузке одним махом применить это все к сервисам таким как самба и профтпд?
<shenmue> SOFTIK он спросил "можно?" . если хочешь спросить "как это сделать?" то так и спрашивай
<vdrandom> copyerfiled, без перезагрузки сервисов - вряд ли
<SOFTIK> shenmue:  как пропатчить kde под freebsd?
<vdrandom> без перезагрузки машины - запросто
<[Raiden]> copyerfiled: сервисы можно рестартить sudo service name restart or stop\start
<copyerfiled> ясно тоесть нельзя, но спасибо :)
<AndreX> мда
<SOFTIK> shenmue: ну вот и зачем тролить тогда?
<SOFTIK> сюда заходят люди ради конкретного вопроса, пусть он бывает и глупый, зачем острить?
<shenmue> это не трольство. как спрашивают. я так и отвечаю. если ты видишь трольство то видишь только ты
<shenmue> кстати когда я убунту впервые поставил ко мне так же отнеслись. благо знакомые помогли.
<SOFTIK> shenmue: помойму все нормально поняли суть вопроса, только ты попробовол съязвить)
<SOFTIK> shenmue:  я тоже впервые, у меня нет знакомых, если тебе лень\взападло\еще какие-то причины, лучше промолчи
<SOFTIK> ну неприятно читать
<artus> SOFTIK, не читай )
<AndreX> короче нужно просто на такие вопросы отвечать:
<AndreX> !q1
<ubuntuhelp> Прежде чем задать вопрос спроси себя 1. Ты искал на форуме http://forum.ubuntu.ru? 2. Ты искал в google.com? Если ответ "Да" , то спрашивай
<SOFTIK> я сейчас сижу, пытаюсь понять что народ тут задает за вопросы, и пытаюсь понять что отвечают
<shenmue> добавь меня в чс если что то не устраивает. а так есть инструкция "как правильно задавать вопросы" и так же " грамотный вопрос это половина ответа"
<copyerfiled> все хватит ссориться :)
<SOFTIK> artus: читать буду) много интересного вычитываю)
<SOFTIK> просто зачем сразу так в штыки? ))
<SOFTIK> ну промолчи...нет сразу тролить)
<artus> SOFTIK, заканчивай полемику
<baronos> SOFTIK: через пол года сам начнешь так!
<SOFTIK> baronos: надо пол года продержаться)))
<Sergey_IT> SOFTIK, я давно пытаюсь понять... - но видно не дано (
<SOFTIK> Sergey_IT:  прорвемся ;)
<Sergey_IT> SOFTIK, 3 года уже )
<User681[web]> привет всем
<SOFTIK> Sergey_IT:  тебе проще)
<AndreX> SOFTIK: я на далнете хелпером был 2года а ты тут совневаешся что продержишся)
<copyerfiled> товарищи, вы лучше скажите, ктонибудь пытался подружить сервер 1с с убунтой?
<SOFTIK> AndreX:  я продержусь...вопрос с вами или без вас)) просто мне например тоже интересен был бы ответ...пусть я пока не прогуглю все, с вопросами на форум и сюда не полезу..а так бы для общего развития пригодилось бы)
<Sergey_IT> copyerfiled, так на форуме ж тема
<copyerfiled> о_О
<Sergey_IT> copyerfiled, не это? http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=19704.0
<irbinix> Блин развели тут Пизд*ш. Можешь помочь помоги, нет молчи
<SOFTIK> irbinix:  молчу))
<copyerfiled> Sergey_IT: спасибо!
<Sergey_IT> !op
<ubuntuhelp> Внимание. Замечено нарушение. Вызываю дежурных операторов: skai, artus, mva, inkvizitor68sl, [Raiden], Aceler, sharikoff, nAgoHaK (за ложный вызов последует наказание)
<artus> @kban irbinix 3600 изыди, пока правила не выучиш
<artus> Sergey_IT, тут я, тут)
<User212[web]> qq all
<blancod> это нормально что XChat не имеет полосу прокрутки основного окна?
<[Raiden]> может скрыто?
<[Raiden]> или глюк из-за этих каноникловских скролов
<blancod> да вроде нет, мышь и к правой, и к левой части подводил
<[Raiden]> мотанут ьчат назад там 100% можно
<copyerfiled> товарищи, седня беда случилась с убунту 11.10, вобщем комп как всегда по простою заблокировал экран, но когда я подергал мышкой понажимал кнопки окно для ввода пароля не появилось
<[Raiden]> хотя может только колесом. Давно не видел его
<blancod> списо юзеров имеет скролл канониновский
<[Raiden]> у меня kvirc 4.0.4
<blancod> удобней?
<copyerfiled> ...только черный экран и курсор от мышки, и вобщем начал вводить пассворд думая что окно наверно там есть, и отправил свой пароль коллеге :(  как бороться с такими глюками??
<AndreX> blancod: он кедный
<blancod> есть какие плюсы перед ХЧатом?
<blancod> а понятно
<dmay> хчат? тут кто то использует хчат? я за бан.
<AndreX> )
<blancod> copyerfiled, только если ждать пока проснётся оболочка полностью...
<blancod> dmay, посоветуй чего нибудь в замен
<blancod> как правильно писать "чего нибудь" ?
<dmay> blancod: kvirc для чотких поцанеков, weechat для Ъ, quassel для лентяев и домохозяек
<dmay> blancod: правильно писать "чонить"
<AndreX> blancod: чего-нибудь
<blancod> dmay, а XChat к какой котегории относишь? Что бы понять от чего отталкиваться.
<[Raiden]> квирк может не использовать кделибс, только qt
<blancod> AndreX, спс
<dmay> blancod: меня забанют, если я это озвучу :3
<[Raiden]> + что значит кедный. Хотите скриншот квирка в гноме?
<dmay> [Raiden]: хотите скриншот квирка в оффтопике? )
<dmay> кеды тут вообще ни при чем )
<[Raiden]> я - нет )
<copyerfiled> blancod: я минут десять ждал, потом подумал что окно наверно есть но из за глюка оно невидно, ввел пароль и отправил его по скайпу одной девушке из соседнего офиса, вот досихпор сижу краснею :(
<Sergey_IT> dmay, опять порнуху предлагаешь?
<dmay> copyerfiled:  это что-ж за пароль такой, что краснеешь? :3
<[Raiden]> Прекращайте пугать людей , любое приложение на qt , включая те котоыре юзаю ткделибс, спокойно идет в гноме, юнити и где угодно. Так же и наоборот.
<dmay> Sergey_IT: не, это я тему про квирк-не кеды развивал )
<Sergey_IT> copyerfiled, отключи пока сейверы...
<blancod> copyerfiled, как вариант можешь попробовать в консоль уйти и вернуться в оболочку: Ctrl+Alt+F1 - консоль, вернуться почти так же: Ctrl+Alt+F7 или F8
<copyerfiled> да неважно :) скажите как бороться с этим черным экраном, курсор при этом двигается, и даже вот в скайп писать получается
<AndreX> рестарт иксов
<blancod> copyerfiled, в консоль, читай выше
<copyerfiled> AndreX: рестарт иксов вернет все как было на момент зависания или я потеряю например те же сообщения в чате, скайпе и тд?
<copyerfiled> blancod: понял спасибо
<AndreX> ну вобщем незнаю я как )
<AndreX> copyerfiled: нет
<AndreX> copyerfiled: всмысле невернёт
<copyerfiled> AndreX: я понял, ок спасибо
<blancod> dmay, что ж ты за человек то такой, мне теперь не уютно в XChate сидеть, даже можно сказать стыдно. Придётся теперь все мирКлиенты проовать =(
<[Raiden]> Чуть раньше тут чел искал клипборд менеджер
<[Raiden]> в кде он просто по умолчанию
 * [Raiden] спрятался
<dmay> blancod: все не надо. выбери из трёх предложенных, остальные хуже.
<[Raiden]> AndreX: специально для тебя http://storage2.static.itmages.ru/i/11/1017/h_1318876035_5969451_679798dc0c.png
<blancod> это по дефолту он такой?
<[Raiden]> не, там есть темы и возможнсть менять цвета
<AndreX> [Raiden]: да знаю я что кедные проги работают в гноме, сам раньше к3б юзал под гномом, под словом кедный я не иммел ввиду что в гном его нельзя)
<[Raiden]> ок, успокоил )
<[Raiden]> если доставить системсеттингс от кде и выбрат ьтам тему гтк+ , то потом можете многое на кути юзат ьв юнити \гноме и вид будет близкий к текущей теме.
<[Raiden]> по умолчанию он что-то типа такого http://storage9.static.itmages.ru/i/11/1017/h_1318876393_7644253_35aceb78bb.png
<[Raiden]> гном2 стало немного жаль ) После копания в папке с шотами
<[Raiden]> это без квирка, просто до кучи http://storage2.static.itmages.ru/i/11/1017/h_1318876719_3873428_d4757036b5.png
<BlancoD> q
<SeaCaT> Cucoo
<SeaCaT> Прив народ
<SeaCaT> Такая вопроса, USB внешние харды в убунту не поддерживаются изщначально?
<[Raiden]> SeaCaT: обычно поддерживаются
<BlancoD> [Raiden]: Немного недапонял, почему при указанном нике он заходит по альтнику? http://storage7.static.itmages.ru/i/11/1017/h_1318878181_8704462_dc4cef7adc.png
<[Raiden]> BlancoD: На скриншоте поле ник вообще пустое, только альтник
<artus> BlancoD, 21:50             --> | BlancoDima (~BlancoD@188.134.33.193) has joined #ubuntu-ru
<BlancoD> [Raiden]: аааа, я думал имя это ник... =)
<[Raiden]> бывает
<[Raiden]> в убунте в репах квирк 4.1хх , разрабатываемая ветка, особенно косячная ) Я поэтому долгое время использую либо 4.0.2 либо 4.0.4 пересборкой пакета под текущую версию убунты.
<[Raiden]> хотя попробуйте, может у вас будет ок
<[Raiden]> BlancoD: набери /nick чтонадо , оно запомнит, вроде.
<BlancoD> Вот, вроде норм
<adjtimex> SeaCaT: поддерживаютс
<BlancoD> отличненько
<[Raiden]> BlancoD: если найдешь 4.0.х версию, то там будет ещё выбор кодировки в контекстном меню каждого канала\окна. 4.1.1 из репов это не релиз и кривоват.
<adjtimex> [Raiden]: квирк стоит пересобирать только из-за одной привязки к kdelibs :)
<[Raiden]> adjtimex: )
<adjtimex> которая по сути не нужна
<adjtimex> если у тебя гном
<adjtimex> =)
<[Raiden]> ну может и стоит, у меня просто 99% времени есть и гтк и кути и кде либс.
<BlancoD> [Raiden]: Кстати, скинь ссылочку откуда темы для квирка брать =)
<[Raiden]> И я не вижу криминала в этом
<[Raiden]> BlancoD: а они уродские все , какие я видел :)
<[Raiden]> сек
<BlancoD> [Raiden]: Дефолтная тоже не фантан :D
<[Raiden]> http://www.kvirc.net/?id=themes&lang=ru , свою сча попробую выложить
<BlancoD> [Raiden]: обрати внимание на свой ник http://storage4.static.itmages.ru/i/11/1017/h_1318878786_1004411_8688fda605.png
<Dmitrix> Привет! подскажите в ubuntu 11.10 у всех ubuntu one нормально работает?
<AndreX> BlancoD: тему или цвета поменяй
<[Raiden]> это где-то выбрана подсветка личных сообщений черным цветом
<Mourat> нарыл диск с нарезаной убунтой 10,10 после установки рекомендуемого видео драйвера не загрузиась
<[Raiden]> BlancoD: попробуй поставить.  Настройка - управление темами ftp://lennier.homelinux.net/pub/r3mc256.kvt
<[Raiden]> Mourat: )
<BlancoD> [Raiden]: Спасибо, хоть понял как темы ставить!
<BlancoD> Правда чёрная подсветка не изменилась, буду щас искать откуда там ноги ростут
<Flethcer353> Люди, может кто помочь с настройкой ssh
<adjtimex> Flethcer353: задавай вопрос сразу
<Flethcer353> на 1 компе стоит ssh
<[Raiden]> BlancoD: настр. - кофнигурация темы - текст - цвета сообщений - highlights  попробуй тут цвет сменить
<baronos> кошмар, в кде нет драг энд дроп из долфина на рабочий стол
<Flethcer353> я пытаюсь к нему приконектиться, но виснет
<[Raiden]> квирк ваще тоже не подарок
<adjtimex> baronos: есть. работает.
<[Raiden]> baronos: есть
<baronos> убого через контекстное меню
<[Raiden]> нет
<[Raiden]> тут понятие рабочий стол другой. Это плазмойд который может быть разным. В том числе и отображат ьсодержимоей папки десктоп\рабочий стол
<[Raiden]> во тв таком виде драг есть
<SeaCaT> Сегодня принесли хард, подключил, ноль реакции. хотя хард ожил, загорелись диоды. зашел в консоль,  blkid, ничего не видно. что значило бы?
<[Raiden]> либо в любом есть, если разблокировать изменение плазмойдов
<adjtimex> с панели задач перетаксивал на рабочий стол значки, без всякого виджета "папки рабочего стола". просто виджет значка появляется.
<[Raiden]> baronos: если у тебя дефолное кде, то  висит плазмойд с отображением папки - это и есть рабочий стол, а не всё пространство. Что бы было все отображением папки, как в гноме - это наддо ещё включит ьв свойствах стола.
<baronos> Я сделал рабочий стол как в гноме
<[Raiden]> рекомендую ещё щелкнуть по переключатели столов и в свойствах включить разыне плазмойды для каждого стола. Так приокольней + можно разые валлпаперы иметь
<SeaCaT> ?
<BlancoD> [Raiden]: писани мне по нику что нибудь, пжлст.
<[Raiden]> а мне больше нравится как по умолчанию ,не как в гноме. Под гном кстати сделали скринлет такой же , для отображения папки )
<BlancoD> кто нибудь, писаните мне по нику пжалста
<[Raiden]> BlancoD: rere
<BlancoD> спасбо, всё наладилось =))
<[Raiden]> если юзать не весь стол как папку десктоп, а плазмойд, то открывается ещё как минимум 2 возможности. 1. можно на столе отображат ьсодержимое нескольких папок
<[Raiden]> 2. можно на разных стала отображать то что надо для конкретной задачи. Т.е. сделать столь для прослушивания музыки например
<[Raiden]> и т.д.
<[Raiden]> хотя для гнома эт ослишком сложно :) - не удержался.
<baronos> да это гремучий лес настроек ненужных, и всяких фоторамок, альт+таб кошмар по глазам бьет...
 * baronos убегаю в ужасе в няшный гном шелл, кде - rm -rf /
<[Raiden]> альт+таб настраивается
<Mourat> Завтра на собеседование еду. всем ругаться матом
<[Raiden]> баронос не понял что настроек ненужных небывает. Т.к. среда пишется не для 1 человека.
<[Raiden]> Mourat: )
<[Raiden]> настройки либо есть, либо их нехватает (любой юзер гнома3 это ощущает и лезит в дконф).
<[Raiden]> baronos: альт+ таб настраивается, и вот до кучи http://storage1.static.itmages.ru/i/11/1017/h_1318880397_5633355_30aaf4ffb6.png
<baronos> первый выход после всех обновлений и бац http://img52.imageshack.us/img52/3474/38201157.png ))
<[Raiden]> ты сидел в кде которое всё целиком обновилось до 4.7.2
<[Raiden]> и упала 1 служба при выходе.
<baronos> вообщем тут больше гемороя с настройками чем даже в гном-шеле, в гш напихал дополнений и все, а тут лазить что то искать настраивать ужс))
<[Raiden]> теперь попорбуй гном целиком обновить сидя в нем :)
<[Raiden]> хотя это баг, спору нет
<baronos> у меня и так на нервной почве витилиго так что я лучше на шеле спокойненько по рабочим столам скролом побалтаюсь))
<[Raiden]> время надо. За 1 день такую среду не настроить и не понять + реально никто даже ГШ за 1 день не может понять или настроить, даже с помощью обращей в чат.
<Mourat> Всем спокойной ночи
<baronos> мне хватило гугла чтоб с ним разобраться)
<artus> мдя, даже коробку можно за 3 часа запилить ) а гном дошол до того что его фиг настроиш)
<[Raiden]> не , пока ещё можно
<artus> вопрос, нужно ли)
<baronos> что там настраивать? запихал дополнения штуки 3-4, изменил код чтоб нужные проги в трее на топпанели висели и всё
<baronos> всё стапиться с репозитория)
<artus> baronos, изменил код  .... ну прям совсем юзерфрендли )
<baronos> в*
<[Raiden]> 1. запихал дополнения.  а. куда? , б. как потом выбрать?
<artus> и эти люди мне будут говорить что опенбокс кошмарен в своей настройке )
<baronos> artus: ну там капельку внести изменения и усё))
<baronos> Raiden: через репозиторий поставил открыл твик нажал вкл и всё)
<[Raiden]> вы возитесь с консолью и дконфом. А разузнать где галку поставить для вас сложно )
<baronos> для меня нет, у меня есть мощное оружие гугл)
<[Raiden]> baronos: в репах может не быт ьвсех расширений, и твикер ещё надо поставить, без него только через gsettings
<artus> [Raiden], если гуи такой же интуитивный как консоль то он как бы и даром не нужен)
<baronos> попер я спать наверно)
<[Raiden]> было бы лучше если бы ты посмотрел кде и тихо потер. А то обозвал и убежал
<[Raiden]> не успел )
<OnkelTem> hi
<OnkelTem> Короче, в ноут с виндой и двумя разделами - NTFS - вставил установочный диск Ubuntu 11.10 (usb drive). Проблема - недоступны файлы на одном из партишенов виндузы
<Sergey_IT> сноси её
<OnkelTem> мне надо бэкап сделать
<OnkelTem> и блин не могу
<Sergey_IT> так из винды сделай
<OnkelTem> у меня драйв с местом - ext4
<OnkelTem> и там еще куча данных, которые мне некуда девать
<OnkelTem> так что разумной опцией было именно скопировать под линем
<[Raiden]> так сложно что-то сказать. что значит недоступны? если монтироавт ьруками что пишут?
<OnkelTem> Сорри, перезагружаюсь, сейчас скажу подробнее
<Intrpt> привет вам.
<[Raiden]> да и вообще, кто мшает взят ьлайв оснвоанын на винде
<OnkelTem> Intrpt:
<[Raiden]> если цель обслуживание винды
<OnkelTem> [Raiden]: цель - снос винды
<[Raiden]> ясно )
<OnkelTem> )
<Intrpt> какую программу посоветуете для учёта финансов? под вайн не вариант..
<[Raiden]> пробуй монтироват ьс терминала , ругаются как-нить?
<OnkelTem> [Raiden]: именно, сейчас сейчас..
<rekcuFniarB> А кто нибудь пользуется alsaequal?
<OnkelTem> rekcuFniarB: а что это? хм
<rekcuFniarB> OnkelTem: systemwide эквалайзер
<rekcuFniarB> То есть один эквалайзер на весь общий звук для alsa
<[Raiden]> rekcuFniarB: когда-то давно. СЧа хватает эквалайзера в плейере, когда хочется необычного звука.
<OnkelTem> rekcuFniarB: понял
<rekcuFniarB> Просто после обновления на oneiric в некоторых приложениях перестало работать, например в vlc.
<[Raiden]> есть ещё такая штука http://storage5.static.itmages.ru/i/11/1018/h_1318883253_3800252_57acad8ee1.png
<OnkelTem> Народ, а почему вдруг 11.04 стал недоступен для скачивания?
<artus> рубят концы ) чтоб не отступали)
<rekcuFniarB> [Raiden]: не, пульс не хочу использовать
<[Raiden]> OnkelTem: ftp://mirror.yandex.ru/ubuntu-releases/11.04/
<OnkelTem> artus: странно, вроде как LTS должен быть...
<artus> OnkelTem, с какого перепугу то?
<[Raiden]> OnkelTem:10.04 последний лтс
<[Raiden]> следущий 12.04
<[Raiden]> но 11.04 будет поддерживаться ещё год и никуда не делся.
<artus> вот поэтому жду 12ю и смеюсь над теми кто 11.10 поставили)
<OnkelTem> [Raiden]: понял. Смущает конечно .04 ) привык уже что lts
<[Raiden]> artus: Я доволен ей, наверное т.к. ушел от проблемных де.
<OnkelTem> [Raiden]: по поводу монтирования. Странно, сейчас все разделы нормально примонтировались. Но появилась другая трабла - мой диск с ext4 примонтировался в RO. Не могу туда ничего записать из наутилуса
<Civil> OnkelTem: раз в два года - lts, т.е. 8.04, 10.04, 12.04
<Civil> нечетные .04 - не lts
<OnkelTem> Civil: ишь.. ясно спс )
<Civil> логика простая )
<artus> [Raiden], не, ну нетинстал решает конечно) но как то смысла всеравно не много )) ничего критично такого свежего всеравно нет вроде как)
<[Raiden]> OnkelTem: отмонтируй, натрави fsck , в ро автоматом обычно только при ошибках. Либо дело вообще не в этом, и у тебя просто прав нет.
<OnkelTem> [Raiden]: именно что прав нет. Можно ли наутилус под рутом запустить?
<OnkelTem> [Raiden]: я пробовал gksudo - чет у меня ничего не запустилось вообще )
<[Raiden]> OnkelTem: alt+f2 -> gksu nautilus
<[Raiden]> или тоже самое с терминала
<OnkelTem> [Raiden]: какие тонкости ) Спасибо получилось
<OnkelTem> ну, тогда я поехал с 11.04 на 11.10
<Mourat> Подскажите как x server убить в 10.04.3? sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop не работает
<Mourat> service gdm stop тоже
<Mourat> ушел в ребут
<Nor8> [Raiden]:  Здесь?
<[Raiden]> ага
<Nor8>  Ку! Знал, что gmusicbrowser неплохо играет все форматы?
<[Raiden]> куе умеет?
<Nor8> Да
<[Raiden]> вообще я его не видел
<[Raiden]> спс посмотрю )
<Nor8> Сек, уточню
<Nor8> [Raiden] Но такой дурной формат как ь4а проиграл очень неплохо.
<[Raiden]> а..
<Nor8> м4а*
<[Raiden]> и ты из этого решил фееричную новость сделать?
<[Raiden]> Ну похвально )
<[Raiden]> сча сам посмотрю
<Nor8>  [Raiden] Ну так сам факт, не новость фееричная. Вроде как стандартный проигрыватель, а умеет  )))
<[Raiden]> а этот, на моно
<[Raiden]> в общем куе не игарет. Я не буду юзать
<Nor8>  [Raiden] )) Не юзай
<[Raiden]> http://realty.lenta.ru/news/2011/10/17/tower/ картинка мощная
<Nor8>  [Raiden]: Понты дороже денег. Ч вообще крайне негативно к небоскребостроительству отношусь, особенно в России, где места как у дурака фантиков.
<[Raiden]> насчет места верно.
<Nor8>  Самая большая страна, неосвоенных территорий тьма, нет, лепят коробки стоэтажные, которые и выглядят как не знаю что и с конструкционной точки зрения неизвестно сколько простоят.
<[Raiden]> закос на запад как всегда.
<Nor8> Я  уж не говорю, про библейские аллюзии всех этих башен вавилонских.
<[Raiden]> хотя в центре уже построенного города места может и не очень много - в защиту )
<Nor8> На Западе зачастую места маловато, хотя в США тоже понты.
<Nor8>  Один небоскреб с лихвой покроет необходимость в офисных площадях для большого города, а жить в этой коробке только псих будет.
<Nor8> [Raiden] У тебя дедбиф случаем не стоит?
<[Raiden]> сча нет, но я юзал\помню
<Nor8> [Raiden] Что то у меня реп отказывается добавлять дедбифа, и не только его.
<[Raiden]> ругань есть?
<Nor8> Есть, при обновлении 404, реп не найден и так далее, хотя добавляется нормально.
<[Raiden]> ну значит нету для этого дистра либ оваще нету )
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Мда, нету, уточнил.
<[Raiden]> вбей в гугл: как я собираю бекпорчу deb )
<[Raiden]> или тут ест ьруководство как не пакетом.  http://sourceforge.net/apps/mediawiki/deadbeef/index.php?title=Installing:Ubuntu
<[Raiden]> или просто подожди
<Nor8> [Raiden]: ))) Так синаптик и жалуется )))
<Nor8> Я уже на ппа глянул, нету для онейрика
<[Raiden]> я могу попробовать собрат ьвпринципе, если надо
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Да не горит.
<[Raiden]> хотя вот http://citylan.dl.sourceforge.net/project/deadbeef/debian/0.5.1/deadbeef_0.5.1-1_amd64.deb
<[Raiden]> у меня говорит зависимости удовлетворены
<Nor8>  У тебя там пакетов наставлено на все случаи. )))
<[Raiden]> ну в общем да, н овсе под онеирк...
<[Raiden]> короче ставь , работает
<irbinix> тут
<irbinix> Во наконец-то
<[Raiden]> у меня из скомпиленного под дебиан  ещё ликерикс ядро. Свое надоело компилить\патчить )
<[Raiden]> на данный момент
<irbinix> Можно было оттуда взять а можно было просто заменить строчку
<irbinix> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/alexey-smirnov/deadbeef/ubuntu oneiric main
<irbinix> на
<irbinix> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/alexey-smirnov/deadbeef/ubuntu natty main
<irbinix> и устанавливаем
<[Raiden]> да, так можно, но не всегда
<Nor8> Raiden]: Ликерикс как то ставил, но если не ошибаюсь, не работало там динамичное изменение частоты проца. Что меня сильно удивило.
<[Raiden]> Хм, это не смотрел. )
<[Raiden]> может и не пашет
<Nor8> [Raiden]: А чем это ядро лучше, что они к нему прикрутили?
<[Raiden]> 100% правильная установка из репа друго дистра: 1. подключение репы , apt-get source name и потом сборка ) т.е. бэкпорт пакета.
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Откуда ядро ставил, из ппа?
<[Raiden]> Nor8: планировщики процессов и ио другие. что ещё незнаю
<[Raiden]> Nor8: не, отсюда liquorix.net/debian/
<Nor8> [Raiden]:  http://liquorix.net/ Я отсюда прикручивал
<[Raiden]> в прочем я не могу утверждат что оно лучше или безглючное
<[Raiden]> ну да и я так же.
<irbinix> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/ Вот от сюда попробуй
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> не, спс
<irbinix> Кто юзает pidgin признавайтесь
<[Raiden]> irbinix: а почему вы спрашиваете? (с)
<[Raiden]> вообще я юзаю, но не для ирк
<[Raiden]> Purple IRC - интересно отвечает по цтцп
<irbinix> да мне надо узнать это только у меня Gtalk упал в pidgin 2.10 или это глюк pidgina. Потому как с Empathy работает нормально. И не могу понять в чем проблема в pidgin
<[Raiden]> фиг знает, попробуй форум.
<irbinix> да тоже глухо. Да уж :(.
<irbinix> Лана может у кого есть VS2005 express?
<dmay> у торрентов разве что
<dmay> такое старье уже давно нигде не держат
<irbinix> Да вот искал и никак. Есть новые версии да и не бесплатные а вот VS2005 нет.
<dmay> експрессы всегда бесплатные были, еслишто
<dmay> 2010 тоже
<dmay> irbinix: http://www.microsoft.com/visualstudio/en-us/products/2010-editions/express
<irbinix> dmay: Это 2010, а мне 2005.Просто в универе 2005 стоят, и надо писать в 2005 а то там файлы проекта различаются. Мне то дали 2005 платную версию.
<Nor8> irbinix: Скачай бесплатную версию 2005-го
<irbinix> Nor8: Так вот я и спрашиваю может у кого есть потому как найти не могу
<dmay> мс её уже давно выпилил как устаревшее мамно
<[Raiden]> ты нашел не лучшее место где спросить
<Nor8> irbinix: http://www.microsoft.com/visualstudio/en-us/products/2005-editions  Здесь поиши
<Nor8> поищи*
<irbinix> там нету я скал
<irbinix> предлагают скачать 2010 express
<Nor8> irbinix: Так скачай, они совместимы.
<irbinix> Так это да но это я проекты с универа смогу смотреть, а вот мои из 2010 универ не сможет :(
<irbinix> Лана потом как нить. всем спс
<[Raiden]> на рутрекере нету? )
<Nor8> ))
<irbinix> Ура!!!! Pidgin повержен :). Gtalk работает
<Nor8>  irbinix: В чем была проблема?
<irbinix> как оказалось все было достаточно просто. Раньше надо было указать login:mygmail server:gmail.com  на первой вкладке и все, а сейчас еще надо на второй добавить сервер к которому подключаешься talk.google.com. Вот скрины http://img7.imagebanana.com/img/8z2mmr12/_001.png и http://img6.imagebanana.c
<irbinix> Nor8: как оказалось все было достаточно просто. Раньше надо было указать login:mygmail server:gmail.com  на первой вкладке и все, а сейчас еще надо на второй добавить сервер к которому подключаешься talk.google.com. Вот скрины http://img7.imagebanana.com/img/8z2mmr12/_001.png и http://img6.imageba
<dmay> ну где-ж вы все эти недохостинги берете?
<Nor8> dmay: Ну расскажи нам про юберхостинги )))))
<dmay> Nor8: ну так итмагес же
<Intrpt> irbinix:  http://itmages.ru советую. правельный сервис
<Intrpt> + встраивается в убунту вполне норм.
<Nor8> dmay: имгур пользую
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Вот еще одни понты )))
<Nor8> [Raiden]: http://ljfun.livejournal.com/55954.html
<[Raiden]> психи )
<dmay> Nor8: стрелочек и рамочек в редакторе нет :/
<Nor8>  dmay: В имгуровском то?
<dmay> аг. гипердесктоп который
<irbinix> a shutterом скиншоты  делал и там есть выгрузить на сервер. по умолчанию imagebanana.com, но есть и imageshack.us. Просто так действительно быстрее. А чем он плох я просто не разбираюсь?
<dmay> имгшак ещё больший шак чем эта ваша банана
<irbinix> (01:36:44) Intrpt: irbinix:  http://itmages.ru советую. правельный сервис
<irbinix> (01:36:54) Intrpt: + встраивается в убунту вполне норм.
<irbinix> А как он встраивается?\
<Intrpt> http://itmages.ru/info/tools вот так
<[Raiden]> у них ещё под дельфин расширение есть...
<Intrpt> хмм.. для учёта финансов кроме GnuCash и Skrooge можете что-нибудь посоветовать?
<dmay> toshl.com
<dmay> у них под вп7 клиент няшне :3
<Intrpt> неработающий лин не мне ответом, верно? =)
<Intrpt> *нк
<[Raiden]> лол скрудж
<[Raiden]> или похоже на скрудж
<Intrpt> http://skrooge.org кадеешный
<dmay> ощи! кто сломал мой тошл??!7!7!
<dmay> уиии, обратно почилили :3
<dmay> гамно, всё таки, товарищи, это ваше олако :/
<dmay> *облако
#ubuntu-ru 2011-10-18
<Ilshat> привет. как консольно обновить пакеты. пишет 15 packages can be updated.
<Ilshat> apt-get upgrade
<mavron> Доброе времени суток !
<mavron> Народ подскажите как в iptables заблокировать IP локальной сети, что бы он не лез в интернет ?
<Ilshat> ты хочешь себе запретить доступ?
<Ilshat> или на другой машине
<Ilshat> mavron: если хочешь запретить доступ машинам в сети, через тебя (шлюз). можно sudo iptables -I INPUT 1 --src ЗДЕСЬ_IP_HOST -j DROP.
<mavron> да через шлюз идет весь трафик
<mavron> спасибо
<Ilshat> ЗДЕСЬ_IP_HOST - наверно понял, что лочим. можно и всю подсеть указать. к примеру 192.168.0.0/24
<mavron> а кто такой "INPUT 1", я понимаю что INPUT это входящий трафф,
<Ilshat> главное, чтобы себя же не забанить. на всякий sudo iptables -F очистка )
<mavron> да у меня все в скрипте исполняется, там автоматом очистка
<Ilshat> 1 это первое правило
<mavron> ааа, понятно, А FORWARD и OUPTUP можно не блокировать
<mavron> ?
<mavron> *OUTPUT )
<Ilshat> ой погоди. туплю. надо заменить INPUT на OUTPUT. )
<Ilshat> надо же исходящий блокировать
<mavron> да и входящий тоже ...
<mavron> просто  не могу определить в какую сторону идет трафик, толи ко мне, то ли от меня
<Ilshat> ну в случае входящего заменяем --src IP_HOST на --dst IP_HOST
<mavron> ага, спасибо большое
<mavron> просто не так давно с убунтой дружу ((
<mavron> хотя все больше и больше опыта )) кстати, подскажи лучшую связку для торрент клиента + web мордочки для ubuntu server
<mavron> а то вчера настроил, apache2 + rtorrent + ruTorrent
<Ilshat> ну здесь я не помощник )
<mavron> не издевался так ?
<Ilshat> ну локально только пробовал utorrent с его че мордой. но проц хорошенько подгружает
<Ilshat> его же*
<mavron> понятно, значит не буду пробовать его...\
<mavron>  iptables -A INPUT 1 --src 192.168.2.12 -j DROP iptables -I OUTPUT 1 --dst 192.168.2.12 -j DROP
<mavron> посмотри правильно?
<Ilshat> sudo iptables -A INPUT 1 --src 192.168.2.12 -j DROP && sudo iptables -I OUTPUT 1 --dst 192.168.2.12 -j DROP
<Ilshat> подожди
<mavron> у меня это в скрипте, запускаю от имени sudo
<Ilshat> -A это в конец. а -I вставить. если укажешь -A , то не надо номер после INPUT/OUTPUT укзаывать
<mavron> т.е. в конец ?
<Ilshat> sudo iptables -A INPUT --src 192.168.2.12 -j DROP && sudo iptables -A OUTPUT --dst 192.168.2.12 -j DROP
<Ilshat> в конец правил
<Ilshat> т.е. последними проверяются.
<Ilshat> но если до этого правила есть дроп какой нибудь. правило может не выполнится
<mavron> у меня в самом верху скрипта drop на FORWARD и INPUT стоит, OUTPUT разрешен, потом уже отдельными правилами разрешаю по некоторым портам ходить...
<mavron> так получится ?
<Ilshat> ну выложи правила все в paste.pro. (INPUT -L)
<mavron> кто такой INPUT -L ? не работает
<sharikoff> iptables -L -n -x
<Ilshat> -n -x за что отвечают?
<Ilshat> -n - нумерация.
<mavron> куда данные кинуть, а то там много всего по написано...
<Ilshat> http://paste.pro
<mavron> http://paste.pro/5133634
<mavron> прикольный ресурс....
<Ilshat> а хотя нет, -n это не нумерация. а скорее отмена получения хоста. sharikoff, я прав?
<sharikoff> угу
<sharikoff> чтоб не имена а ипы показывал
<sharikoff> и чо у тя там не выходит?
<sharikoff> на вход можно все -перве три строчки
<Ilshat> я могу и ошибаться. но помоему столько правила для форварда лишнее )
<sharikoff> потом правила не работают
<sharikoff> на выход ниче ннельзя
<sharikoff> с одного ипа
<mavron> ну как то странно, но он может в инете лазить...
<mavron> т.е. правила не работают ?
<sharikoff> ACCEPT     all  --  0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0 первое правило можно асе на вход
<mavron> ни одно правилло не работате ?
<sharikoff> *все
<sharikoff> потом уже неважно какие правила имхо
<sharikoff> первое правило все перекрывает
<sharikoff> или не так?
<Ilshat> да ты прав
 * sharikoff подзабыл как иптаблес работает
<Ilshat> немного не так составлено. можно было многое объединить. к примеру порты в одно правило
<sharikoff> mavron: принцип составления тебе понятен?
<sharikoff> разрешил, разрешил, разрешил потом политика дроп
<mavron> от части, но не все
<sharikoff> т.е разрешено только то что явно разрешено
<Ilshat> http://www.opennet.ru/docs/RUS/iptables/#TRAVERSINGOFTABLES вот подробная статья. я его использую как справочник
<sharikoff> если б политика была акцепт тогда надо было бы грохать явно
<sharikoff> т.юе запрещать
<sharikoff> т.е смотри
<sharikoff> есть банка трехлитровая
<sharikoff> на ней пластиковая крышка
<sharikoff> вот у тя щас политика такая что ты сверлишь в этой крышке дырочки
<sharikoff> чтоб что то проходило
<sharikoff> а есть еще вместо крышки такое сито это политика акцепт по дефолту
<sharikoff> тогда бы ты заклеивал дырочкиъ
<sharikoff> ферштейн?
<sharikoff> =)
<sharikoff> ты первым правилом продырявил дырку во всю крышку
<sharikoff> ACCEPT     all  --  0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0
<sharikoff> соответствено остальные правила не пашут
<sharikoff> так как дырочки сверлить больше не в чем -одна большая дыра
<mavron> ну это понятно, я вот делал по первому плану, запретим все, а потом будем "дырочки делать"....я вот не могу понять где у меня всем разрешено входящий трафик, там четко стоит DROP
<sharikoff> ACCEPT     all  --  0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0
<Ilshat> первое правило в input
<mavron> наверно портит все iptables "-A INPUT ! -i eth1 -j ACCEPT"
<mavron> но eth1 это сам выход в инет
<Ilshat> уточню. это данные С инета
<Ilshat> входящие тобишь
<Ilshat> только нафига там знак !
<shelest> рас-рас! тест!
<Ilshat> "!" отрицает. если это не eth1, то разрешить
<shelest> ping
<ubuntuhelp> shelest, Есть контакт.
<sharikoff> shelest: passed
<shelest> acknowledged!
<Ilshat> шас на работе. толком не могу уделить внимание
<sharikoff> бжж
<CARCASS> тест
<ubuntuhelp> CARCASS, Failed!
<CARCASS> привет всем, я в нормальной кодировке пишу?
<Ilshat> в нормальной нормальной
<CARCASS> у меня в XChat что-то странное с шрифтами. Поясняю: некоторые отметки времени и некоторые ники в окне чата (но не в списке юзеров) корёжатся до такой степени, что прочитать невозможно. При наведении курсора или выделении корёжесть исчезает )
<CARCASS> разные шрифты пробовал
<CARCASS> ubuntu 11.10, xchat 2.8.8
<Ilshat> это линуксовая прога? или эмуляция
<CARCASS> линуксовая
<Ilshat> тогда хз
<Ilshat> окно чата вебовая?
<CARCASS> нет. XChat вполне самостоятельный IRC-клиент, самый распространенный под linux.
<Ilshat> а. не юзал.
<OnkelTem> Привет! Есть неспящие гуру?
<sharikoff> гуру все в нирване
<OnkelTem> Вчера обновился с 11.04 до 11.10 и с UI полный абзац
<CARCASS> а что такое?)
<sharikoff> CARCASS: ты с иркутска?
<OnkelTem> Запускаюсь в GNOME Classic, но все мои настройки съехали, появились какие-то не настраиваемые панели
<CARCASS> sharikoff, ага
<OnkelTem> Пропали все плагины и иконки запуска с панелей
<sharikoff> CARCASS: де живешь?
<CARCASS> OnkelTem, если 11.10 ставить с нуля, там и в помине нет GNOME Classic
<CARCASS> sharikoff, Синюшка
<sharikoff> ясно
<CARCASS> sharikoff, и ты тоже из Иркутска?
<sharikoff> угу
<sharikoff> на работе щас
<CARCASS> и я. И много ли здесь иркутян, кроме нас?)
<sharikoff> есть еще парочка
<kyshtynbai> Как погода щас в Иркутстке?
<OnkelTem> CARCASS: omg.. из-за этого наверное всё криво (((
<sharikoff> тепло.. даже странно
<OnkelTem> CARCASS: теперь переучиваться на Unity?
<kyshtynbai> ПОставить 10.10
<kyshtynbai> и не париться
<OnkelTem> kyshtynbai: да бред это, прости
<OnkelTem> kyshtynbai: давай езе MS DOS поставим
<OnkelTem> PC DOS точнее, чтобы быть более православным
<OnkelTem> А не, Free DOS )
<kyshtynbai> OnkelTem: Не вижу лично я причин обновлять дистр до тех пор пока он поддерживается. что такое есть в 11 чего нет в 10???
<OnkelTem> kyshtynbai: я использую только новое ПО, принципиально. Видимо потому, что веб-программист
<OnkelTem> и привычка с браузеров идет
<kyshtynbai> Ну, тада кеды поставь
<kyshtynbai> кубунту
<kyshtynbai> все лучше юнити
<OnkelTem> kyshtynbai: органически кеды не перевариваю
<OnkelTem> Тогда вопрос номер раз - как убрать панель в Unity? Или хотя бы сделать ее не такой огромной и бесполезной?
<OnkelTem> Меня вот AVN устраивает за глаза
<CARCASS> OnkelTem, возможно, требуется Gnome обновить до 3.х
<sharikoff> CARCASS: кем трудишься?
<CARCASS> sharikoff, менеджер по ИТ
<sharikoff> ого круто
<OnkelTem> ага )
<sharikoff> а контора
<OnkelTem> можно за бабло всем ставит Ubuntu )
<CARCASS> ИА "Телеинформ"
<CARCASS> OnkelTem, я уже начал привыкать к Unity
<CARCASS> в принципе, неплохая вещь, если привыкнуть
<sharikoff> типа молочный брат?
<sharikoff> =)
<CARCASS> но можно и погуглить "oneiric gnome classic"
<CARCASS> OnkelTem, в принципе, я так и сделал в конторе ) Поставил всем убунту, получил премию ;)
 * sharikoff трудится в ртрс
<OnkelTem> CARCASS: умница! +++
<CARCASS> OnkelTem, а выбора и не было опосля "писем счастья" от Adobe Systems
<OnkelTem> гыгы
<CARCASS> у нас тут и издательство же. Газеты верстаются
<CARCASS> sharikoff, расшифруй )
<User215[web]> доброе утро.
<sharikoff> Российская телевизионная радиовещательная сеть
<User215[web]> кто подскажет, какие отличия между Unity 2D и 3D.
<User215[web]> принципиальные
<User215[web]> в том что 3D прожорливее это понятно.
<CARCASS> User215[web], на глаз я никаких отличий не обнаружил.
<User215[web]> тогда сейчас установлю 3D
<User215[web]> 2D тоесть
<CARCASS> sharikoff, понятно ) да, в смежных областях трудимси )
<sharikoff> я ж говорю. молочные братья
<CARCASS> я сперва не понял просто, о чем это ты )
<CARCASS> так, ну что же мне делать с шрифтами-то в xchat ... щас гимп установлю, покажу скрин
<vdrandom> О_о
<vdrandom> ставить гимп, чтобы показать скриншот - хорошо
<sharikoff> заюзай weechat
<CARCASS> ну не хочу я весь экран показывать, а только значимые куски с обведенными красным косяками )
<CARCASS> эстет-с )
<vdrandom> вичат православен
<CARCASS> православен и консолен
<CARCASS> но я гуёвое как-то предпочитаю, простите
<sharikoff> не простим =)
<CARCASS> тащемта, скрин, например: http://goo.gl/IopIR
<sharikoff> http://pics.livejournal.com/ibigdan/pic/00xsf2c7
<CARCASS> квантово-запутанный с кофе попугай ... омг
<CARCASS> ну что, есть какие соображения по моему скрину?
<CARCASS> как-то вообще нетривиально, не сталкивался с таким ранее...
<sharikoff> попробуй антиалиас убрать
<sharikoff> у меня тока это на ум приходит
<vdrandom> CARCASS, а какой-нибудь композитинг используется?
<CARCASS> vdrandom, ничего такого специально не включал. Дефолтная установка ubuntu 11.10. Сеанс Unity 3D.
<vdrandom> CARCASS, unity 3D использует композитинг
<vdrandom> имеет смысл попробовать fallback-режим
<vdrandom> и посмотреть, есть ли такие артефакты там
<vdrandom> видеокарта какая?
<portos> Всем привет
<CARCASS> vdrandom, 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82G33/G31 Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 10)
<vdrandom> вырубай композитинг и смотри :)
<portos> тут есть убунтоводы у которых есть опыт работы с Truecrypt?
<vdrandom> скорее всего в нём дело
<CARCASS> vdrandom, к стыду моему, не знаю, как вырубить сие ) Сеанс 2D загрузить?
<CARCASS> ладно, попробую для начала в 2D залогиниться
<vdrandom> да
<CARCASS> брб
<CARCASS> хммм... кажется, помогло :)
<CARCASS> vdrandom, спасибо ) Бажный он какой-то, этот 3D-режим
<vdrandom> не режим, а драйвер
<vdrandom> ну или видеоадаптер слабоват
<CARCASS> vdrandom, гоняю glxgears, развернул на весь экран - ~60 FPS, что есть вполне нормально. И шестерни плавно крутятся
<mortuary> hello
<CARCASS> what's up, mortuary ?
<mortuary> подскажите как поднять ubuntu one на xfce? на нажатие не реагирует, в терминаде говорит что ubuntuone-client пакета нет, хотя в синаптике есть..
<mortuary> странно все это
<mortuary> или он только под наутилус умеет?
<mortuary> ась?
<CARCASS> mortuary, ubuntuone-control-panel-gtk в терминале
<mortuary> CARCASS, поставил, закрутился - =*
<CARCASS> хех )
<mortuary> как там вам новая юнити?
<CARCASS> приемлемо
<CARCASS> правда, вот пришлось залогиниться в сеанс Ubuntu 2D, а то шрифты в xchat корёжатся
<CARCASS> бажновато оно еще пока, бажновато.
<mortuary> я на 2d и сидел, машинка тут слабая, но и с ним тормозил - вот в крысе теперь приживаюсь)
<CARCASS> мне бы хотелось устроить опрос, как у кого ведет себя xchat в сеансе Unity 3D. То ли это проблема конкретного железа, то ли общая.
<VMV> CARCASS, у меня отлично работает, а в чем проблема?
<VMV> всем привет)
<CARCASS> mortuary, крысь мне не по душе пришлась, а вот lubuntu это класс
<CARCASS> VMV, привет. Да вот смотри http://i29.fastpic.ru/big/2011/1018/d2/3accb9d27ce1d144fbdeb441a6f0e5d2.png
<CARCASS> какое безобразие с текстов некоторых отметок времени и ников в окне чата
<CARCASS> текстом*
<Alhemist> Мои приветствия. Обновился с 11,04 до 11,10  появились проблемы. Если нажать на апплет уведомлений, то его менюшка сразу сворачивается назад, так же себя ведет и звук, и календарь. Никто не сталкивался?
<CARCASS> проблема лечится перезагрузкой в 2D.
<mortuary> CARCASS, lubuntu тоже хороша... хоть понастольгировать про бывший минимализм можно) но в 11.10 крысь симпатичный,  в общем пока полет нормальный
<JohnDoe_71Rus> CARCASS: дрова на видео открытые? если да, попробовать собрать из git
<CARCASS> Alhemist, норм всё у меня. Не обновлялся, впрочем - установка с нуля.
<CARCASS> дрова открытые
<VMV> а вот еще один косяк в юнити - при изменении фона значков в ланчере, что-то идет не так, и все мигает, а хчат вообще куда-то прячется))
<VMV> CARCASS, а компиз по умолчанию сбрасывался? или система с нуля ставилась?
<CARCASS> VMV, с нуля
<CARCASS> JohnDoe_71Rus, ты имел в виду отсюда? http://intellinuxgraphics.org/download.html
<CARCASS> не, не полезу я в эту страсть
<CARCASS> VMV, не совсем понятно, что такое "при изменении фона значков в ланчере"
<VMV> в настройках Unity есть пункт backlight mode, влияет на фон значков в панели юнити
<JohnDoe_71Rus> CARCASS: ага
<CARCASS> VMV, я каких-либо настроек Unity вообще не нашел )
<CARCASS> только минимальные настройки внешнего вида, типа обои поменять или тему рабочего стола
<CARCASS> JohnDoe_71Rus, нет опыта работы с git, так что я лучше поостерегусь )
<AlbertR|alt> всем привет
<AlbertR|alt> подскажите как узнать какая версия Nvidia драйвера установлена в системе?
<User805[web]> ребят
<User805[web]> кто знает
<User805[web]> стоит аудио система 5.1, включаю музыку через плеер, играют 2 колонки, тыкаю в настройках звука на 5.1 заигали все.
<User805[web]> нажал паузу или стоп, включаю заново, опять играют только 2
<AlbertR|alt> спасибо
<User805[web]> в banshee где тыкаться?
<CARCASS> AlbertR|alt, c проприетарным драйвером (который с сайта NVidia скачивается) идет панель управления драйвером, там всё и написано.
<CARCASS> если установлен свободный драйвер, то ступай в "драйверы устройств", там всё тоже означено
<AlbertR|alt> ага нашел, спасибо огромное
<User805[web]> потому что не только в banshee такая проблема но и в audasios
<AlexzAK> Кто нибудь уже обновился до 11.10?
<User805[web]> в драйверах устройст только графический от нвидиа
<User805[web]> я на 11.10 =D
<User805[web]> вчера со звуком все ок было
<User805[web]> что сегодня то преключилось
<User805[web]> ну, кто нибудь поможет?
<boris_t> параметры звука в настройках системы покрути
<User805[web]> да я же говорю, в том то и веселье, когда включаешь песенку и начинаешь крутить, то начинают все играть. как только нажал паузу или стоп и пускаешь по новой, топриходится опять лезть
<User805[web]> в параметры звука
<AlexzAK> User805: и у меня приключения... Падает gdm #805154, и глючит меню #877191
<User805[web]> т.к снова играют 2 колонки
<User805[web]> тут http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/alsa только для 10.10  и ниже
<AlexzAK> User805 я ноут без звука юзаю... не включаю, так что не могу помочь с этим...
<boris_t> исчи http://habrahabr.ru/tag/pulse%20audio/
<boris_t> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=80698.0
<VMV> CARCASS, настройки юнити находятся в CCSM
<CARCASS> VMV, нагуглил уже, угу.
<VMV> звук тоже глючит в 11.10, только у меня апплет настройки звука перестает быть активным, ни с того ни с сего, и хоткеи тоже не регулируют, помогает только выход из сеанса..
<portos> кто работал в убунту с truecrypt?
<VMV> и еще такой вопрос, кто-нибудь устранил проблему с подсветкой на ноутах? когда при перезагрузке ноута уровень подсветки снижается, и не восстанавливается автоматически, или такое только у меня?
<AlexzAK> VMV: В 11.10 не замечел такого, Toshiba L300-144
<User805[web]> s
<User805[web]> ы
<User805[web]> ребят, помогло совсем бональное
<User805[web]> переключение на аналоговое стерио
<User805[web]> делитвсе вроде
<CARCASS> :)
<Alhemist> загрузка в 2d не помогла
<Alhemist> к тому же обнаружил, что при перезагрузке машины затерся resolv.conf
<VMV> AlexzAK, у меня acer extensa 5635zg, но и на асусе было тоже, и не только в 11.10, и раньше тоже..
<User805[web]> пересел на убунту вчера, и уже понял что тут не соскучишься =D
 * sharikoff убеждается в стопицотый раз. хочешь сделать хорошо -сделай сам
<VMV> User805[web], я поэтому обновился с LTS))
<User805[web]> =D
<User805[web]> щас буду тф2 под вайном пытаться запустиить
<User805[web]> чую это будет маленький бида
<CARCASS> даа уж ))
<jet4fire> кто что на десктопе использует, а то что-то меня gnome-shell не втыкает, слишком он планшетный
<boris_t> с версиями еще определись...
<jet4fire> ну гном второй ушол пожалуй
<CARCASS> unity2d нарабое, lxde дома на виртуалке
<jet4fire> осталосбиз такого unity 2d и gnome3
<jet4fire> не то, не то не прижилось в душе
<jet4fire> KDE тяжеловата
<jet4fire> XFCE
<jet4fire> чем то слишком
<jet4fire> просто
<boris_t> ubuntu 10.04.3  и гноме 2 , самое то
<jet4fire> =))))
<CARCASS> Enlightenment ;)
<jet4fire> да нехочеться как-то назад смотреть
<jet4fire> вот задумываюсь о openbox, кто ставил, кто что может о ней сказать
<CARCASS> lubuntu (lxde+openbox) - впечатления положительные.
<jet4fire> ну тогда сейчас на виртуалке затестим
<mva> User805[web]: а зачем такие извращения?
<mva> зачем уходить с куска фекалий, если всё равно продолжаешь тянуть куски фекалий поменьше на новом месте?
<mva> привычное-то — лучше. Не? :)
<jet4fire> а что за "тф2", можно поинтересоваться?
<CARCASS> team fortress 2
<jet4fire> уууууу
<OnkelTem> Привет
<OnkelTem> Осваиваю Gnome 3
<OnkelTem> Кто-нить использует его? Пробовали ставить extensions?
<sharikoff> пробовали..  mysql.so pcre.so и тд =)
<OnkelTem> я фигею с launchpad
<OnkelTem> более невменяемого юзабилити давно не видел
<OnkelTem> https://launchpad.net/gnome-shell-extensions - и вот где здесь репа, пакеты?
<OnkelTem> какие-то блюпринты, баги, обсуждения, .tar.gz сорсовый
<JohnDoe_71Rus> OnkelTem: а нету там репы. качать исходники и собирать на коленке
<OnkelTem> JohnDoe_71Rus: скачавши с gnome сначала это, я понял что оно с убунтой не дружит - несколько экстеншенов во время configure отказались участвовать
<OnkelTem> ссылаясь на отсутствющие пакеты, которых в убунте просто нет - иначе называются видимо
<OnkelTem> скачал 3.0.2 с ланчпада... вроде стало получше - но установилось только половина экстеншенов
<JohnDoe_71Rus> пора бы привыкнуть. что либы называются не так как пакеты
<OnkelTem> ага, ругался на отсутствующий gnome-desktop-3.0
<JohnDoe_71Rus> и одни и те же либы в разных дистрибах
<OnkelTem> ну так а чего они либы не чекают честно? вот как так можно configure писать?
<OnkelTem> и еще какая-то libgtop 2 потребовалась, а ее типа нету, а она на самом деле есть - libgtop2-7
<OnkelTem> в рез-те экстеншт systemMonitor не доехал
<OnkelTem> а при установке экстеншена user-theme - gnome-tweak-tool по сегфолту падает
<OnkelTem> и 2 монитора gnome-shell не может ни детектить, ни нормально на них расположиться
<CARCASS> всем пока — я домой
<OnkelTem> и alternate-tab экстеншн рушил вообще gnome-shell
<OnkelTem> и с воркспейсами какой-то ад придумали
<OnkelTem> Что ж получается, то есть теперь у меня не будет моих рабочих столов, где всё четко - на первом - eclipse с хромом, на втором - консольки, на третьем libre, на четвером граф редактор, на пятом - чаты, на шестом - винда в vbox?
<OnkelTem> Короче, по ходу пора осваивать программирование этих экстеншенов
<OnkelTem> нет щастья
<Alhemist> Обновился с 11,04 до 11,10  появились проблемы. Если нажать на апплет уведомлений, то его менюшка сразу сворачивается назад, так же себя ведет и звук, и календарь. Никто не сталкивался?
<AlexzAK> Alhemist: такого нет, вчера обновился.. правда других хватает
<Alhemist> еще обнаружил что при ребуте затирается resolv.conf
<Alhemist> нетворкменеджером я не пользовался, затирает походу он, удалили совсем, позже проверю, затрется или нет.
<Alhemist> еще у некоторый прилождений запускаемых через wine не появляется на панеле значка приложения
<portos> кто с программой truecrypt дружит?
<Alhemist> и некоторые с новым вайном вообще отказались работать, пришлось откатится
 * boris_t тоже установил 11.10 и нахватал много багов, а теперь сидит на 10.04 и не мучается
<skai-falkorr> @devoice
<User837[web]> помогите линукс установить на ноутбук который день не как неодолею
<jet4fire> portos> что именно в trupcrypt интересует
<jet4fire> ?
<User837[web]> такого же небывает чтобы именно мне он был противопоказан
<SergeyIT> User837[web], запятые в р.я. не вредят
<User837[web]> у меня стрес
<User837[web]> есть мудрые знатоки...помогите чайнику
<SergeyIT> User837[web], на абстрактный бук можно поставить абстрактую убунту
<User837[web]> аа конкретики требуете
<User837[web]> это мне нравится
<portos> jet4fire: интересует возможность шифрование системных разделов ubuntu, или загрузчика
<User837[web]> ноут TOSHIBA Satellite a 105
<User837[web]> нет мануалов нету
<User837[web]> некто не вспоминал негде
<boris_t> во, а что мешает установки линукса?
<User837[web]> это и я хочу узнать
<SergeyIT> User837[web], ты уже был с этим. Я в инете глянул, люди старые версии ставили на него, но не без проблем
<User837[web]> уже дело принцыпа даже
<User837[web]> вот как проблемная штучка видать
<User837[web]> в общем неужели махнуть на это все рукой и закрыть для себя страницу линукс
<User837[web]> exx 6(
<boris_t> попробуй freebsd )
<SergeyIT> User837[web], пойди и почитай, в чем проблема?
<User837[web]> а где читать ???
<User837[web]> инглишом не владкею
<SergeyIT> User837[web], поиск в гугле...
<Alhemist> а в чем собственно проблема то?
<Alhemist> не ставится - понятие расплывчатое
<SergeyIT> User837[web], тогда учи инглишь
<User837[web]> не ставится система некак
<User837[web]> )
<User837[web]> я так и думал
<SergeyIT> и русский, заодно )
<Alhemist> что значит не ставится?
<User837[web]> что совет всеравно будет от добрых людей
<User837[web]> все началось с 11.10
<Alhemist> есть графический инсталлятор, е сть текстовый... пробуйте
<SergeyIT> User837[web], и не надо бежать впереди паровоза - ставь стабильную версию
<User837[web]> пробовал 10.04
<User837[web]> недождался
<User837[web]> потом пошол и скачал Mint
<fisttrax> 1
<Alhemist> <User837[web]> вы видимо каналом ошиблись
<fisttrax> ку всем)
<Alhemist> трям
<User837[web]> и gnom пробовал и KDE
<fisttrax> народ, кто запиливал видеонаблюдение на базе убунты с веб камерами?
<[v-8]_jupiter> Привет
<SergeyIT> User837[web], с лайвСД запускается?
<User681[web]> где искать решение , как узнать где собака зарыта!??
<User681[web]> раз запустилась и все
<User681[web]> нажал установить дело дошло до времени
<User681[web]> установки
<User279[web]> ребята, как в терминале пароль ввести >_<
<User681[web]> потом подвисло и все
<User279[web]> я комманду ввожу, ниже выскакивает пароль ввести
<boris_t> может желе уже того... посмотри мамку на наличие набухшик кандеров
<User279[web]> и ниче не пишется
<boris_t> )))))))))))))))0
<Alhemist> и не должно писаться
<fisttrax> секьюрность
<User279[web]> а как вводить то
<fisttrax> )
<fisttrax> просто вводи и жми ентер
<Alhemist> мысленно представьте что там появляются звездочки :))))
<User279[web]> ввожу тык энтер и он мне Sorry, try again
<User279[web]> а пасс верный же
<Alhemist> раскладка?
<User681[web]> капс лок проверь
<User279[web]> сук
<User279[web]> все все)
<User279[web]> мой косяк
<User681[web]> в общем моя toshiba не для столь высокого полета
<User681[web]> ??
<User681[web]> лынукс не судьба
<Alhemist> Вы текстовый инсталлятор для начала пробуйте
<Alhemist> он информативнее
<Alhemist> увидете, что ему не нравится
<User681[web]> я таким не владею
<Alhemist> скачайте
<User681[web]> где его взять то
<User681[web]> ето отдельная прога???
<Alhemist> на сейте скачайте
<Alhemist> ubuntu-11.10-alternate-i386.iso
<Alhemist> если 32 бита
<Alhemist> ubuntu-11.10-server-amd64.iso если 64
<User681[web]> да 32
<Alhemist> сорь не то дал :) ubuntu-11.10-alternate-amd64.iso
<User681[web]> там он должен дать весь розклад
<User681[web]> ??
<Alhemist> ну вот и скачайте ubuntu-11.10-alternate-i386.iso
<Alhemist> пробуйте
<User681[web]> качаю уже
<User681[web]> будет результат обезательно доложу
<User681[web]> спасибо
<User161[web]> в каой дерриктории лежат обои в убунте 11.10?
<User161[web]> а то никак не найду
<User161[web]> есть живые?
<boris_t> /usr/share/backgrounds/
<User161[web]> благодарю!
<LostCodder> если с 11.04 на 11.10 обновиться, ни каких косяков не будет?
<SergeyIT> будут
<portos> -bash: grub-md5-crypt: команда не найдена
<portos> и не устанавливается утилита
<portos> как быть?
<boris_t> а причина не установки?
<portos> Не удалось найти пакеты, содержащих "grub-md5-crypt" в своём имени или описании
<portos> Ни одного пакета не будет установлено, обновлено или удалено.
<Alhemist> в новом репозитории такого пакета еще может и не быть, подключите старый и поставьте из него, но будет ли работать, хз
<boris_t> придее эта утилита содержится в пакете grub
<boris_t> * поидее
<LostCodder> SergeyIT, а какие?
<SergeyIT> LostCodder, на форуме глянь, там хватает
<mortuary> а DeaDBeeF, в репах есть?
<OnkelTem> Народ, скажите честно - 11.10 - это по вашему что? Мне вот кажется, что саботаж
<OnkelTem> Более сырой и кривой версии я не помню
<mortuary> есть PPA: ppa:alexey-smirnov/deadbeef)
<OnkelTem> Такое впечатление что я снова в начал 2000-х, где софт под линем не обязан был никому и ничем
<mortuary> OnkelTem, а мне нравится)
<OnkelTem> то есть объективно челы выпустили систему, которая работает как какая-нить альфа
<OnkelTem> mortuary: да нет, плюсы есть, но не в самой 11.10, а скорее везде кроме нее
<OnkelTem> сборка - вообще ад
<OnkelTem> empathy не умеет совершать никаких звонки, показывая какие-то неинформативные сообщения
<OnkelTem> eclipse с pdt вообще поссорился
<OnkelTem> в общем, у меня разрушена рабочая среда, я вообще крайне жалею, что поставил это
<OnkelTem> и сейчас думаю, что если так дела дальше пойдут, надо искать другой дистр
<mortuary> OnkelTem, все плюются в основном из-за оболочек, юнити не попилен, гном еще больше - так их куча...
<OnkelTem> блин, вот бы на 10.04 откатиться, но на живую не выйдет
<OnkelTem> mortuary: я от Unuty сразу отказался - это шаг назад, вообще удивляюсь как такое могло быть принято к использованию
<boris_t> mortuary, под вайном у вас старые проги робят???
<OnkelTem> гигатские кнопки, шрифты - они что думают, у нас планшетники?
<mortuary> OnkelTem, а чего удевлятся на ноутах вполне юзабельно с хот кейсами, а на десткопе да... я тоже слез, хотя и привык уже)
<OnkelTem> mortuary: gnome 3 любопытен
<OnkelTem> mortuary: то есть темизация через css делается - вот это заявка на победу )
<OnkelTem> и вообще, сразу появилось желание начать прогить экстеншены )))
<OnkelTem> я так понимаю, чтобы на gnome 3 появилось сразу 6 десктопов, надо написать маленький экстеншн, где их просто насоздавать: )
<mortuary> boris_t, что вы имеете ввиду, Борис? я вайном предпочитаю вообще не пользоваться..
<OnkelTem> ?
<mortuary> OnkelTem, а гном 3 мне кажется в будущем будет конфеткой, нужно лишь немного подождать)
<OnkelTem> mortuary: согласен. Главное не пугаться нововведениям ) А то истерию такую развели
<boris_t> проги которые раньше нормально робили под вайном напрочь отказались работать в убунту 11.10
<mortuary> boris_t, а... ет не у меня, это у товарища OnkelTem )
<boris_t> я конечно могу пересобрать вайн, может и заработает, но я не за этим убунту ставил чтоб что-то собирать
<OnkelTem> mortuary: прошу прощение за выражение, но я чуть не кончел, когда открыл в gnome 3 firebug-style Looking glass :)
<OnkelTem> mortuary: видел? )
<mortuary> OnkelTem, до этого не дошел, погрутил его на виртуалке с последней федорой и понял что еще рано пока)
<OnkelTem> mortuary: javascript консоль для управления  всем )
<mortuary> OnkelTem, ахах - можно занять себя в ближайшие месяцы))))
<OnkelTem> mortuary: ага )
<vlad> а есть где-нить реп с гномом 2?
<vlad> для 11.10
<LostCodder> обновился. все норм, без всяких косяков :)
<dmay> чой та у вас тут?
<Ilshat> ничауо
<RfADdlS> как sed`ом заменить строку с \ ?
<Ilshat> пробуй \\
<RfADdlS> Ilshat: подстрока переменная.
<Evilkiss> Привет!
<Ilshat> RfADdlS: тут?
<User801[web]> ребят я снова с своей Toshibой гавнешибой а вернее установкой на нее убунты
<vdrandom> нет.
<User801[web]> скачал и пробовал установить текстовую версию...она дествительно информативнее
<eXeC001er> привет
<User801[web]> указал язык, раскладку клавы и когда дело дошло до установки система не видит диска в сд приводе(дело в том что я собственно устанавливаю с флешки)
<artus> User801[web], альтернейт?
<User801[web]> в чом глюк ?? и как его одолеть ?
<artus> если да т не поставиш)
<User801[web]> да он самый
<artus> User801[web], береш образ нетинстала и ставиш с него)
<User801[web]> альтернейт
<artus> для альтейнейта надо немного пошаманить с заливкой образа )
<User801[web]> йо йой чтото я очкую
<User801[web]> шаманить не мой уровень точно
<User801[web]> а вот нет инстал это прям с интернета ставить что ли!!??
<artus> угу
<artus> User801[web], http://habrahabr.ru/blogs/linux/53219/
<artus> User801[web], делов на 3 минуты)
<User801[web]> ща изучу
<eXeC001er> подскажите чем регулировать контраст и все такое на буках для интел видях?
<User660[web]>  Люди, срочно нужна помощь.
<User660[web]>  Проблема с видеодрайверами для Asus k52jk.
<User660[web]>  Тут вообще есть кто живой?
<Intrpt> есть
<artus> !q | User660[web]
<ubuntuhelp> User660[web]: Начнем с правильной формулировки вопроса: "Здравствуйте, у меня установлена <версия>. Я пытаюсь получить <некий результат>. Я сделал <действия>. В результате у меня получилось <результат, который получен>. ЧЯДНТ ?
<Evilkiss> ух
<User660[web]>  Хорошо. Здравствуйте, у меня установлена версия 11.04 на Asus K52JK с дискретной видеокартой ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5145 1GB. При работе на свободных драйверах, отлично и шустро работает компиз и показывается видео. Но любое 3д безбожно тормозит ( например
<artus> ну ати она такая)
<User660[web]>  При установке проприетарных драйверов ситуация меняется на обратную: 3д работает т.к. положено и с производительностью сравнимую с ШИНДОШС, а вот компиз и видео начинают тормозить. Видео показывает рывками, компиз глючит и даже при пÐ
<artus> User660[web], пополам мессагу пореж
<User660[web]>  И в ATI Catalyst Center пишет, что у меня не 5145, а 4500.
<User660[web]>  Пробовал несколько разных версий драйверов скачанных с оф.сайта, пробовал устанавливать через убунтовскую утилиту "Дополнительные драйвера" - результат один и тот же.
<User660[web]>  Поэтому обращаюсь к сообществу за помощью. Исходил гугл вдоль и поперёк и не нашёл ответа.
<mortuary> ати грусть, да
<Evilkiss> а видео, ты имеешь в виду блу-рэй?
<[Raiden]> а в чем проблема?
<Evilkiss> или просто видео?
<User660[web]>  Просто видео.
<Evilkiss> а чем смотришь?
<User660[web]>  А под просто видео я имею в виду любое видео, даже не обязательно HD-качества.
<User660[web]>  Пробовал запускать в VLC, mplayer и totem.
<mortuary> Raiden, у
<Evilkiss> ясно, просто я пробывал смотреть видео тоже влс и тотем
<mortuary> Raiden, у человека ати на ноуте не заводится
<[Raiden]> как именно?
<[Raiden]> и какая именно
<mortuary> логает говорит
<Evilkiss> и только xbmc media center помогло...но я говорю про хд фильмы
<baronos> [Raiden]: 11.04 на Asus K52JK с дискретной видеокартой ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5145 1GB
<[Raiden]> User660[web]: glxinfo |grep render   , glxinfo |grep OpenGL  и /var/log/X.0.log покажи
<User660[web]> glxinfo |grep render direct rendering: Yes OpenGL renderer string: Gallium 0.4 on AMD RV710
<[Raiden]> ну вроде всё ок )
<User660[web]> glxinfo |grep OpenGL OpenGL vendor string: X.Org OpenGL renderer string: Gallium 0.4 on AMD RV710 OpenGL version string: 2.1 Mesa 7.10.2 OpenGL shading language version string: 1.20 OpenGL extensions:
<[Raiden]> достаточно
<User660[web]>  Ваш диагноз, доктор?
<[Raiden]> У тебя используется открытый драйвер. Можешь попробовать в плейерах dsdjl через gl \ gl2
<[Raiden]> диагноз: дрова стоят, всё ок
<Intrpt> mplayer + smplayer из ppa отлично работает с HD фильмами..
<[Raiden]> *открытые
<Intrpt> xbmc немного неудобный
<User660[web]>  Да я же говорю, что на свободных тормозит 3д.
<User660[web]>  HD-фильмы и компиз работают прекрасно.
<User660[web]>  А вот 3д ужасно тормозит.
<[Raiden]> ну так в общем и должно быть + hd video тут ваще непричем, на открытом нету декодинга видюхой
<[Raiden]> а если закрытый поставить , то надо ещё будет настроить, что бы был. Просто установки не достаточно
<[Raiden]> возможно даже придется патчить мплейер
<Evilkiss> Intrpt, с HD рипами или BLU-RAY?
<[Raiden]> с закрытым 3д будет быстрее
<[Raiden]> Evilkiss: без разницы
<User660[web]>  О! Ещё забыл упомянуть: на свободных происходит нормальная загрузка, показывает plymouth-заставку, а на проприетарных загрузка происходит дольше и вместо plymouth показывает какой-то текст со сбитой кодировкой (разобрать лишь no symbols).
<Intrpt> Evilkiss: и оригинальный блюрей, и рипы в матроске
<[Raiden]> плимут настроен на работу с кмс ,  используя закрытые дрова, надо перенастраивать консоль на работу фреймбуфера
<[Raiden]> в гугле всё это есть
<artus> казалось бы, причем тут вообще hd  контент если он нормально проигрывается
<Evilkiss> Intrpt, А как звук? DTS-HD сможет отправить на усилок?
<User660[web]>  Я не знаю, тут кто-то спросил про блюрей, вот я и решил уточнить.
<[Raiden]> я тоже не понимаю причем тут hd video )
<User660[web]>  Так, я сейчас вот поставил проприетарные драйвера, перезагружусь и вернусь.
<Evilkiss> [Raiden], я просто спросил от того, что у меня обычные фильмы двд проигрывало, а вот бд нет-всё время дёргалось на влс, пришлось установить хбмс,там всё отлично показывает
<[Raiden]> У кого ражеон и проц не тянет HD , можете почитать это http://welinux.ru/post/2651/
<[Raiden]> Evilkiss: ясно, но причем тут видеокарта?
<[Raiden]> видео декодится процессором
<[Raiden]> если не настроить
<[Raiden]> по другому
<Evilkiss> [Raiden], так может у него не в видеокарте проблема,а просто плеер
<[Raiden]> ну плейеры конечно отличаются. Но не сильно )
<User091[web]>  Так, я вернулся.
<[Raiden]> User091[web]: если закрытый , открой sudo nano /etc/default/grub и в строку с опциями ядра добавь
<[Raiden]> nomodeset video=uvesafb:mode_option=1280x800-24,mtrr=3,scroll=ywrap
<[Raiden]> только разрешение своё
<[Raiden]> это должно плимут починить после sudo update-grub и ребута
<[Raiden]> sudo apt-get isntall v86d ещё и echo FRAMEBUFFER=y | sudo tee /etc/initramfs-tools/conf.d/splash
<[Raiden]> sudo update-initramfs -u и перезагружаемся
<User091[web]> nomodeset: команда не найдена
<[Raiden]> install
<[Raiden]> e//
<[Raiden]> а такой команды нет
<NoOova> Господ
<NoOova> господа
<NoOova> чем можно просмотреть слоеный пнг?
<User091[web]>  Да, я нуб. :(
<NoOova> как в Adobe FireWorks
<User091[web]>  Гимпом же.
<NoOova> Гимпом же слои не видно
<User091[web]>  Разве7
<[Raiden]> User091[web]: что тут непонятно: открой sudo nano /etc/default/grub и в строку с опциями ядра добавь
<NoOova> разве
<User041[web]> добрый день! не могли бы вы посоветовать маршрутизатор (чтобы 2 компа с ubuntu подключить к нету, провайдер netbynet) с которым возникнет меньше всего проблем. благодарю.
<artus> User041[web], а погуглить? )
<victor0000> User091[web] sed 's/GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="/GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="nomodeset video=uvesafb:mode_option=800x600-16,mtrr=3,scroll=ywrap /g' -i /etc/default/grub
<User041[web]> спасибо, вы мне очень помогли (
<User041[web]> думал может здесь знает кто
<mc404>  И так, это не помогло.
<victor0000> mc404: где
<mc404>  В /etc/default/grub
<[Raiden]> На этот баг у себя наступил, команда в ответах помогает http://unixforum.org/index.php?showtopic=128750
<[Raiden]> victor0000: плохая команда блин. Я такого не советовал
<[Raiden]> речь шла о добавлении к текущим ключам
<[Raiden]> хотя не важно
<extor> http://winrus.com/full_e.htm#List
<artus> extor, это к чему ?
<Nor8>  Никто не заметил, что новая версия требует чаще перезагрузку после установки пакетов?
<[Raiden]> я думаю просто после релиза обновляются ключенвые либы \ ядро часто или что ты там обновляешь
<[Raiden]> У меня кубунта тоже требует, например при смене кде на другую версию, что нормально
<[Raiden]> vjue gjcjdnjdfnm j,yjdkznmcz ht;t )
<[Raiden]> реже обновляйтесь
<Nor8>  [Raiden]: А ятак думаю, что это "вклад" микрософта в разработку ядра, поскольку других обьяснений, почему после установки просмотрщика лога на Xubuntu нужно делать перезагрузку, пусть даже если он и для гнома. Не говоря уже про рестарт после установки кайро и так
<[Raiden]> я незнаю. )
<User015[web]>  Так, осталась проблема с тормозящими видео-драйверами.
<[Raiden]> Я тут недавно высказывал мысль что авторы гнома похожи на диверсантов засланных в тыл
<[Raiden]> )
<User015[web]>  Эм, почему/чем?
<[Raiden]> User015[web]: а что тормозит?
<Nor8>  [Raiden]: Да я тоже не знаю, но других объяснений при установленных библиотеках гнома найти не могу )))
<[Raiden]> Видел только?
<[Raiden]> видео
<User015[web]>  Тормозит компиз со всеми эффектами и видео, да.
<[Raiden]> покажи ещё раз glxinfo |grep render   , glxinfo |grep OpenGL
<dmay> а компиз нужен?
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Я эту мысль давно уже высказывал. Засланцы в каноникал, гном и кернел подрывают систему опенсорс изнутри, отвлекая хакерскими атаками на ресурсы от своей зловредной деятельности.  :-D
<User015[web]>  Нужен.
<dmay> а зачем? перед одноклассниками понтовацца?
<User015[web]>  Вот тут нашёл похожую проблему http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=170329.0
<User015[web]>  А ТО!
<User015[web]>  И чтобы тёлочки давали.
<dmay> ну что и следовало доказать
<dmay> я за бан, в общем :3
<[Raiden]> dmay: а ты можешь предложить более мощный  по возможностям вм?  Ну, кроме квина.
<User015[web]> glxinfo |grep render
<User015[web]>  direct rendering: Yes OpenGL renderer string: ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4500 Series     GL_NV_conditional_render, GL_NV_copy_depth_to_color,
<dmay> [Raiden]: там из этих возможностей поелзных - две с половииной
<Nor8> Да, я тоже за то, чтобы забанить Дмау )))))
<User015[web]> OpenGL vendor string: ATI Technologies Inc. OpenGL renderer string: ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4500 Series OpenGL version string: 3.3.11079 Compatibility Profile Context OpenGL shading language version string: 3.30 OpenGL extensions:
<dmay> Nor8: так я ужо же :3
<dmay> просто так чтоль с войсом сижу? злые опы затретировали :(
<Nor8>  User015[web]: У тебф ати карточка?
<[Raiden]> dmay: я например пользуюсь экспо и правилами для окон. В какой зад надо залезть что бы получить это в гном-нелл или в метасити?
<[Raiden]> :)
<dmay> [Raiden]: вот экспо, как раз, один из этих двух с половиной
<User015[web]>  Оу. А проблема с драйверами решалась оказывается тривиально.
<User015[web]>  Надо было просто в найстроках компиза убрать галку.
<Nor8>  [Raiden] В гноме этого просто нет, в зад лезть не нужно :-D
<[Raiden]> экспо по квиновски. Я ваще рад что они взяли к себе несколько удачных эффектов  http://storage5.static.itmages.ru/i/11/1018/h_1318944650_6849913_7b718fbeee.png
<[Raiden]> вот это то что должно быт ьв опенсорсе. Берешь лучшее из старого
<[Raiden]> или соседнего )
<[Raiden]> хотя, если бы я рулил и оплачивал это всё. Я бы сделал совсм не так. Я бы сделал 1 вм на столько модульынй что он бы подошел любой среде. Ну , почти как компиз.
<dmay> не, не этот экспо
<novns> как будто это действительно удобно
<portos> Кто знает как поставить пароль на доступ к редактированию загрузчика Grub2
<dmay> который все окошки показывает
<dmay> а куча рабстолов не нужна
<[Raiden]> хочешь наприер опенбокс - поставил пару галок и получил функционал опенбокса
<[Raiden]> и всё
<novns> [Raiden], это fvwm
<portos> а то на grub есть мануалы а по поводу второй версии ничего
<novns> fvwm умеет прикидываться всем
<[Raiden]> dmay: это как раз экспо, а все окошки это scale , и оно тут тоже есть. Это не просто куча столов, ту тможно сортировать окна по столам кидая их мышкой
<dmay> точна, точна, скейл. попутал малость )
<dmay> куча столов вообще по определению не нужна
<dmay> второй монитор решае
<dmay> третий так вообще
<[Raiden]> скейл показывать не буду, но в целом такой же, и настройки есть все окна или тольк ос ткущего
<[Raiden]> в ГШ кстати такой настройки нет, там только с текущего, вроде. Что рождает несколько лишних телодвижений
<[Raiden]> novns: если бы ффвм развивался, то может и стал бы таким ) Как минимум нет современных эффектов и морды с галками , что бы не париться долго.
<[Raiden]> самый правильынй всетаки компиз, в 10 ветке ещё можно будет композит отключать
<[Raiden]> И всё, пиши к нему модули и получай любой функционал
<[Raiden]> Но вместо этого люди разрабатывают квин и mutter
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> и т.д.
<[Raiden]> кажется я опять про как было бы хорошо, если было по другому :) У меня бывает.
<[Raiden]> В будущем будет ещё цирк. Есть новости про позывы начать разрабатывать иксы Х12 , с прямой поддержкой композита и т.д. Т.е. может оказаться, что придется выбирать между х12 и вейланд
<dmay> где-т я видел статейку, где Х как явление с мамном смешивали и доказывали что пора закопать
<[Raiden]> это наверное будет ещё веселее чем выбор де\вм
<portos> кто знает как поставить пароль на редактирование загрузчика grub2
<[Raiden]> Х12 будет рарабатываться с учетом того что Х11 утарел. Будет поддерживат ьвсе девайсы  и т.д.
<portos> помогите пожалуйста
<beaver_rrr> hey ho! что именно делает tar czfv с файлами, что они ломаются, если открыты где-то еще?
<novns> [Raiden], wayland будет уметь протокол X, так тчо какая разница
<dmay> [Raiden]: лесом девайсы, там сама архитектура устарела
<[Raiden]> beaver_rrr: ничего, только пакует
<dmay> никому нынче не надо гонять иксы по сети
<novns> за себя говорите
<novns> "кому" как раз надо
<beaver_rrr> [Raiden]: а если они в это время меняются? скажем, если я пытаюсь запаковать файлик размером 100500 гигов?
<dmay> так есть же куча готовых и более адекватных решений :/
<novns> например?
<dmay> beaver_rrr: то ты сам себе злобная буратина, не?
<[Raiden]> novns: разница как минимум в том, что это 2 разны проекта. ты же не можешь одновременн оюзать xfwm , kwin , openbox , compiz , mutter
<[Raiden]> так же и там, придется делат ьвыбор
<dmay> novns: да тот же внц, куча реализаций рдп
<beaver_rrr> dmay: это да, но все-таки, что он сделал с файлом?
<novns> не придётся
<dmay> а так пользовательские приложения пишут напрямую в системную память же
<novns> dmay, не смешите с rdp и vnc
<User709[web]> привет, люди
<novns> они гоняют готовую картинку, очень тормозно
<dmay> по этиму под линукс нет вирусов только потому что они никому не нужны
<User709[web]> нид хэлп гайз!
<dmay> User709[web]: что сломал?
<novns> [Raiden], выбора делать не придётся
<User709[web]> да не сломал я
<novns> всё будет зависьеть от редхата
<novns> *зависеть
<[Raiden]> novns: только если 1 из проектов загнется.
<User709[web]> я только зашел на сайт) решил попробовать убунту
<novns> что федора выберет, то и будет доведено до ума
<novns> а остальные догонят
<victor0000> novns: картинка лог еррор а терминал тоже телнет
<artus> !q | User709[web]
<[Raiden]> novns: я кстати очень хочу что бы это произошло со всеми вм и де. Пора уже 1 написать, пусть более уродливый чем все эти, но 1.
<ubuntuhelp> User709[web]: Начнем с правильной формулировки вопроса: "Здравствуйте, у меня установлена <версия>. Я пытаюсь получить <некий результат>. Я сделал <действия>. В результате у меня получилось <результат, который получен>. ЧЯДНТ ?
<[Raiden]> :)
<User709[web]> какую качать версию? у меня i5 проц
<novns> victor0000, чаго?
<User709[web]> амд64 или и386
<[Raiden]> User709[web]: я предпочитаю первое
<victor0000> novns: ничего
<artus> User709[web], если ты не в состоянии определится с архитектурой, то может тебе на винде остатся?
<User709[web]> ты бы помог, было бы здорово
<artus> User709[web], ты бы головой начал думать, было бы вообще прекрасно)
<victor0000> User709[web]: азбука 1 год потом профессор
<User709[web]> ну так поможете или будете как мудачки пиздеть?
<artus> @kick "User709[web]" пшол вон
<novns> а он прав, хотя и грубо высказался
<Nor8> Артус долго себя ждать не заставил ))))
<[Raiden]> Я ворде ему нормально ответил
<novns> artus, вам теберь надо себя наказать, за переход на личности и провокацию
<artus> novns, он 100500й хомячек который не осилил почитать главную страницу оффсайта , если у него такая проблема с выбором то чтоже дальше будет
<novns> artus, так и надо было сказать - читай там-то
<novns> ищи в гугле
<artus> novns, и да, сначала читаем форум, потом гуглим и уж потом приходим сюда )
<novns> но вот это "ты бы головой начал думать" - это провал
<novns> это оскорбление
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=32063 ghj [12
<[Raiden]> про х12
<artus> novns, это констатация факта
<novns> тут есть простое правило, не хочешь разговаривать с хомячком - так не разговаривай
<novns> кто-нибудь ему ответит
<novns> а не ответит, так его личные трудности
<artus> @voice novns
<artus> novns, дальше будем обсуждать?
<novns> я всё сказал
<jet4fire> жёстко тут
<novns> jet4fire, просто это не канал поддержки пользователей убунты, а чья-то личная песочница
<[Raiden]> Должен быть хотя бы 1 злой оп :) У Артуса получается.
<jet4fire> Raiden: +1
<[Raiden]> http://www.linux.org.ru/news/opensource/6884810 - очень правильное решение, 1 офис везде - это удобно. Ещё бы до строителей ДЕ дошлобы, что 1 де везде тоже удобно...
<[Raiden]> Жаль нельзя в ирц посраться на русском языке с кем-нить из разрабов гном3 или юнити.  Хотелось бы узнать почему то и то именно так, если можно по другому и т.д.
<[Raiden]> )
<jet4fire> =)
<novns> на английском сложно?
<[Raiden]> мне - да
<beaver_rrr> чтобы сраться на английском надо его отлично знать
<beaver_rrr> а то слишком часто над будут смеяться над твоей суперграмматикой
<mortuary> мне кажется там помимо вас уже срача хватает :D
<jet4fire> если бы можно было бы с ними пообщать, я думаю они бы много о себе нового узнали, особенно разработчики Unity =)
<[Raiden]> mortuary: )
<mortuary> кстати, юнити с нуля писался или это допиленный гном со своей панелькой?)
<|rapidsp|> допиленный гном с нуля :)
<mortuary> недогном или перегном... даже язык не поворачивается)
<mortuary> а с чего все началось? разрабы удмурту посрались с редакцией гнома?)
<[Raiden]> mortuary: юнити по сути гном + компиз с модулем.  + интикаторы котоыре каноникал придумала для панели.
<[Raiden]> д
<[Raiden]> началось скорее всего из-за игнора идей каноникал. Т.е. какие-то наработки не принимались
<[Raiden]> вот они и пошли сами пилить + была цель сделать ифейс для планшетных пк и нетбуков. Т.е. сначала была убунту нетбук эдишен
<[Raiden]> потом переросло в юнити
<mortuary> точно... с ремикса же эти рюшечки поковые начались..
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Вот, а если бы в школе хорошо учился, мог бы посраться на английском с дев тим )))) А так, сиди, кусай локти ))))))
<LostCodder> все правильно сделали, сколько я его знаю, гном ни разу не менялся, а это лет 10
<[Raiden]> Nor8: Если бы я хорошо учился в то йшколе в какую меня занесло, я бы знал хорошо немецкий
<[Raiden]> )
<mortuary> LostCodder, ога и теперь он перепилит себя сам
<[Raiden]> а сча кроме их лейбе ин москау и хенде хох ничего не помню ) Ну и ещё вас ис дас :)
<mortuary> LostCodder, хотя я только за - главное чтобы они двигались в том же направлении
<Nor8>  [Raiden]: Мда... и эти люди требуют безвизовый режим с Европой :-D
<LostCodder> надо бы кстати еще KDE посследнюю посмотреть, давно не видел, со времен третьего альтлинукса
<[Raiden]> Nor8: )
<[Raiden]> LostCodder: в кубунте на сд попала 4.7.1 , но с обновлками приходит последняя ,  и примерно 1 ноября должна выйти 4.7.3
<Resager> test
<ubuntuhelp> Resager, Понг понг понг...
<Resager> Привет всем)
<Resager> Скажите пожалуйста, в чем фан переходить с 10.10 на 11.10, если всё работает (и железо и софт) правильно, и к тому же, нету убунты?
<[Raiden]> каждый сам решает. Многие хотят иметь имет ьпоследние версии, но некотоыре нет
<skai-falkorr> @kick Resager нет убунты - разводи флейм в другом месте.
<skai-falkorr> @kick Resager нет убунты - разводи флейм в другом месте.
<skai-falkorr> j,j;f. fdnjd[jls
<Resager> skai-falkorr: есть у меня убунта
<skai-falkorr> обожаю автовходы
<skai-falkorr> Resager: ты сказал, что нет
<skai-falkorr> @kick Resager нет убунты - разводи флейм в другом месте.
<Resager> skai-falkorr: не говорил что нету!
<skai-falkorr> я могу напинывать тебе жопку ооочень долго
<skai-falkorr> Resager | Скажите пожалуйста, в чем фан переходить с 10.10 на 11.10, если всё работает (и железо и софт)
<skai-falkorr>         | правильно, и к тому же, нету убунты?
<skai-falkorr> Resager: твои слова?
<skai-falkorr> Resager: и к тому же, нету убунты?
<Resager> skai-falkorr: я не писал что нет убунты
<Resager> у меня 10.10
<Resager> убунту 10.10
<skai-falkorr> Resager: твои слова, что нет убунты?
<[Raiden]> Я дума. ская над овыпиливать из опов, он хамло
<Resager> skai-falkorr: я про переход от одной версии к другой говорил
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: боюсь хамло тут сейчас ты
<LostCodder> слова его, но он не писал, что непонятно? )))
<LostCodder> наверное просто писал не он)
<skai-falkorr> Resager: повторю езе раз.слова твои?или брат близнец написал, что "и к тому же, нету убунты"?
<skai-falkorr> не ну что за люди то пошли
<Resager> skai-falkorr: где ты выражение видишь там "НЕТ УБУНТЫ"
<Resager> я сказал про переход, ты вообще различаешь эти слова? переход - нет совсем
<skai-falkorr> скажите мне.я один вижу его слова?или все другие не получили конец его сообщения?
<mortuary> мопед же не его
<LostCodder> он же не писал, значит все в порядке
<baronos>  ***и к тому же, нету убунты?
<LostCodder> а слова видим - да )
<Resager> skai-falkorr: я написал " в чем с мысл ПЕРЕХОДА с одной версии убунты (10.10 например. что у меня) на последнюю!
<skai-falkorr> Resager: или для тебя такое словосочетание, как "к тому же" не означает начало нового смыслового отрезка предложения?
<mortuary> :D
<skai-falkorr> Resager: аааа.ты не увидел, что ты написал гораздо больше
<novns> у него нет диска или образа с последней убунтой
 * novns телепат
<Resager> skai-falkorr: Эм.. это копипаст
<skai-falkorr> советую сеть "веко". они недорого подберут линзы хорошие:)
<skai-falkorr> Resager: я те тоже копипаст дал.там четко слова ""и к тому же, нету убунты"
<skai-falkorr> Resager: и на это заканчивается
<skai-falkorr> Resager: лунатизм?
<Resager> skai-falkorr: я хотел написать "нет юнити"
<Resager> извините
<LostCodder> ))
<mortuary> =D
<User884[web]> Народ, по вашему опыту, когда начинают появляться первые толковые обновления после релиза?
<|rapidsp|> перед следующем
<novns> с 10.10 переходить на 11.10 - будет непросто
<skai-falkorr> User884[web]: через месяц все странные глюки и шероховатости уже пропадают
<[Raiden]> @kban skai-falkorr развод посетителей на офтоп
<[Raiden]> )
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: не так
<novns> User884[web], спустя десять лет
<LostCodder> а я вообще ни каких гдюков не увидел
<irbinix> Привет всем. Кто подскажет Клиент для evernote на линукс (Nixnote и Nevernote не предлагать)??
<skai-falkorr> @mode +b *!*@unaffiliated/raiden/x-2347523
<skai-falkorr> @kick [Raiden]
<skai-falkorr> от так это делается
<mortuary> irbinix, только веб интерфейс
<skai-falkorr> @mode -b *!*@unaffiliated/raiden/x-2347523
<Resager> Кто обновлялся до 11.10, скажите свою мотивации? Просто приятно иметь "последнюю версию" или может юнити нравится?
<mortuary> skai-falkorr, лихо
<mortuary> Resager, все торчат от юнити мне кажется </irony>
<skai-falkorr> Resager: юнити торт.иксы и дрова заставили графику не тормозить на встроенном штеуде.да и общая скорость работы повыше.поотзывчивей.+ гдет на 10% больше батарейки стало хватать
<Nor8> Resager: О мотивациях советую поговорить со своим психологом )))
<baronos> Resager: Свежий софт совместно с лучшим в мире Gnome-shell
<LostCodder> юнити - окей
<Resager> Хм, ну я как поставил софт, больше ничего не нужно, всё работает.. ОС стоит на десктопе, потому батарею экономиь тоже нет смысла.. значит обновлять смысла нет, есть смысл только на новую машину ставить новую ОС
<[Raiden]> Не только флуд, но ещё и произвол )
<Resager> В принципе это я и хотел услышать, спасибо)
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: вот так это делается:)
<skai-falkorr> @op
<Ilshat> убунту на ноуте экономичнее (в плане энергопотребления) в отличие от винды?
<skai-falkorr> Ilshat: кому как повезет.у мну на 2800 мах батарейке ноут живет 4 часа.с вендой такой живет 2.5
<Ilshat> ясн
<[Raiden]> Resager: есть 1 проблема, твоя версия дистра не будет поддерживаться вечно и новые версии софта будет всю чаще проблематичней ставить, хотя и можно , если руки есть.
<Ilshat> а нет такой утилиты, что-то типа ps, но показывающяя текущюю нагрузку сети?
<skai-falkorr> ifconfig
<Ilshat> там вроде общее
<LostCodder> Ilshat: точно экономичнее. в убунту нет такой болезни что внезапно начинают работать какие-то непонятные процессы.
<[Raiden]> Ilshat: iptraf , iftop
<[Raiden]> netstat
<Ilshat> ну хотелось бы парсить это еще. чтобы лог вести. в какое время какая нагрузка была
<[Raiden]> netstat -antup , это примерно как ps ax
<[Raiden]> )
<Ilshat> Raiden: полезная штука ) но немного не то
<[Raiden]> Ilshat: может тебе не нужно всетаки аналог пс и парсить, а просто взять готовую систему учета, которая граффики рисует и т.д.?
<Ilshat> а какие легкие готовые есть?
<[Raiden]> vnstat например
<portos> Джигурда мой бог! я разобрался как ставить пароль на grub2
<portos> прожил день не зря
<Ilshat> жестокий ты чел
<Resager> Ilshat: есть конфиг для конокльв же!
<Resager> *коньков
<[Raiden]> ipcad возможно
<Ilshat> лан. разберусь как нибудь. интерны начались )
<[Raiden]> darkstat больеш не вспомню
<[Raiden]> льше*
<mortuary> покатал домой bye bye
<Ilshat> кстати, сумма netstat -antup покажет текущюю нагрузку
<Resager> На винду помню была очень хорошая утилитка, и окошко выводила с графиком Upload & Download в одном поле и статистику строила.. может получится на вайне поднять, или у разрабов код спросить
<artus> Resager, внстат тоже графйики рисует)
<artus> и статистику)
<Resager> artus: не пробовал.. спасибо, чуть пораньше бы)) сейчас меня коньки в этом плане устраивают)
<Ilshat> что за коньки
<Resager> Ilshat: Conky
<artus> Resager, ну у меня и для коньков конфиг внстата гдето лежал)
<artus> вернее наоборот)
<artus> ну или нет, вобщем ты понял)
<Resager> artus: у меня графики так выдает: Down: ${downspeed eth0} kb/s ${alignr}${downspeedgraph eth0 20,60 FF6600 FFFFFF}
<Resager> :)
<Resager> сетевуху конечно подставлять свою надо
<Resager> Ilshat: скинуть тебе конф коньков?
<Ilshat> а не подскажете. как с vnstat в целом работать? добавил параметр -u, написал, что создал базу. теперь пустота
<Ilshat> а всё
<Ilshat> че то показало
<Ilshat> Resager: ну выложи куда нибудь
<Ilshat> мож понадобиться.
<artus> Ilshat, http://paste.ubuntu.com/712053/ ))
<Resager> угу, на пастбин
<[Raiden]> оно вроде с хттп мордой, если не путаю
<Ilshat> artus: это конфиг коньков?
<artus> User884[web], есть и морда, отдельно тянуть надо
<artus> Ilshat, ога
<Resager> Ilshat: да, я тебе сейчас ещё кину, будет альтернатива, но у меня без статистики как у него
<[Raiden]> http://448dmg.ru/vnstat-ubuntu-293
<[Raiden]> http://i.piccy.info/i4/e3/09/960f3c02c713c427c1c17d518f40.jpeg
<novns> шрифты по-старинке
<artus> угу, точно такое ток в темных тонах у меня на роутере жило) пока не сплющило карточку внешнюю )
<Resager> Ilshat: http://pastebin.com/45Tq01t4 - вот скрипт
<Ilshat> спасибо всем
<Resager> J,hfofqcz
<Resager> обращайся
<irbinix> Кто каким менеджером заметок пользуется???\
<artus> черитри
<Resager> gedit
<artus> ну и спрингпад если надо синкать с дроидом )
<[Raiden]> У меня сча тоже cherrytree
<novns> tomboy
<novns> tomboy надо переписать на чистом гтк
<novns> было бы время и лени помеьше
<novns> *поменьше
<[Raiden]> gnote
<novns> неа
<novns> оно очень тормозное и не умеет ссылки кириллицей
<[Raiden]> zcyj? dhjlt e;t j,ofkbcm )
<Resager> А я писал себе прогу для заметок)) под свои нужды)
<[Raiden]> ясно, вроде уже общались
<Resager> novns: ты про gnote?
<novns> да
<irbinix> artus:  cherrytree как-то синхронизируется с спрингпад??
<novns> оно полуавтоматически срефакторено и tomboy на с++ с использованием boost
<novns> *из
<artus> irbinix, не вроде как
<[Raiden]> http://www.webupd8.org/2011/10/nautilus-terminal-10-released-with.html
<Resager> [Raiden]: О_о спасибо!
<artus> Resager, только судя по отзывам оно тормозит безбожно )
<Resager> artus: наутилус сам не сахарный. Больше всех памяти жрет и виснет часто + огромное количество файлов обрабатывает в каталоге медленно
<artus> есть такое дело)
<BlancoD> Не получается поставить confity http://ubuntovod.ru/soft/confity.html
<BlancoD> пробую в консоль ввести confity.py он мне говорит : x@x:~$ '/home/x/confity-1.6/confity.py'
<BlancoD> Traceback (most recent call last):
<BlancoD>   File "/home/x/confity-1.6/confity.py", line 368, in <module>
<BlancoD>     Confity(chosenUI, gclient)
<BlancoD>   File "/home/x/confity-1.6/confity.py", line 32, in __init__
<BlancoD>     self.interface.add_from_file(interf)
<BlancoD> glib.GError: Не удалось открыть файл «confity1.glade»: Нет такого файла или каталога
<artus> @kick BlancoD флудер
<pistulet> Помогите решить проблему. Установил linuxDC++. Когда нажимаешь на ссылку для скачивания файла фаерфокс цепляет магнет ссылку и просит указать какой программой открывать. Какой задать путь что бы открывалось клиентом DC++?
<baronos> pistulet: юзай eiskaltdcpp с ним проблем не замечал
<skai-falkorr> pistulet: зайти в настйроки фф и выбрать действие для магнитных ссылок
<deadrash> ответьте на счёт confity если кто сталкивался
<skai-falkorr> deadrash: тебе срочно нужны очки, или букварь
<skai-falkorr> deadrash: вот твой ответ
<pistulet> спасибо сейчас буду пробовать
<deadrash> skai-falkorr, где, я просто перелогинивался, не вижу
<skai-falkorr> deadrash: 22:29:16  skai-falkorr | deadrash: тебе срочно нужны очки, или букварь
<skai-falkorr> deadrash: вот
<deadrash> есть и то и другое
<deadrash> skai-falkorr, спасибо за остраумную "помощь"
<deadrash> через о
<skai-falkorr> deadrash: ну тогда букварь в руки, очки на глаза и старайся, пока не поймешь смысл "Нет такого файла или каталога"
<skai-falkorr> deadrash: как поймешь - милости просим
<deadrash> skai-falkorr, ответ на твой вопрос http://storage7.static.itmages.ru/i/11/1018/h_1318951990_3073840_471294e64c.png
<pistulet> skai-falkorr -> приложения в убунту настолько минимизированы по настройкам, что я даже не могу найти где настройки ФФ
<skai-falkorr> pistulet: там же где и всегда
<baronos> pistulet: а мышь навести на верхнюю панель при запущенном фф пробовал?
<pistulet> интересное положение. Юнити удивило)
<pistulet> НАшел я этот пункт. Из приложений он предлагает только трансмишн, либо поиск по диску. Вот я и спрашивал, какой путь надо указать
<deadrash> pistulet, если хочешь меню фф как было раньше, зайди в дополнения фф, отключи "ubuntu Firefox Modifikation" а после отключи панель меню. Вид->панель инструментов->панель меню
<pistulet> Я хочу магнет ссылку в Linux DC++ )
<deadrash> skai-falkorr, вот это называется помощь, а не то что ты там глупо пошутил на счёт очков и букваря
<skai-falkorr> deadrash: я намекаю людям, когда они не понимаю простых слов, которые дают им консоль
<skai-falkorr> это и есть помощь
<skai-falkorr> когда ты голодному даешь удочку, а не рыбу
<deadrash> skai-falkorr, я видел что консоль мне показала, и файл этот есть, я сразу смотрел естественно.
<skai-falkorr> авось в другой раз он научится ловить
<skai-falkorr> deadrash: ага.а то, что консоль показала тебе несколько ошибок, даже указав линии в коде, плюс то, что существование файла не значит, что этот файл нужный и одержит нужные данные - это так.зачем думать.проверять.проще первое
<skai-falkorr> попавшееся задуматься
<deadrash> skai-falkorr, скрипт писал не я, он очень большой и сложный, к тому же питон я не знаю, а как решить те проблемы я даже не представляю, дело не в том какие ошибки он пишет, а в что я эти ошибки ненагуглил, то есть, у всех похоже ставится а у меня нет, но от чего у мен
<deadrash> я не ставится понять не могу, вот и спросил "кто пробовал ставить подскажите"
<deadrash> кстати во всех описаниях по установки проги не написана версия убунту, может и с этим проблема связана
<skai-falkorr> deadrash: замечу главное - он говорит в каких строках ошибки.проверь их.закинь на пасту и спроси.но главное: научись задавать вопрос, давая данные
<baronos> deadrash: посмотри на лаунчпаде этот софт может тебе на блюдечке поднесут вместе с ппа
<skai-falkorr> deadrash: например версия убунты и подходят ли находящиеся либы в ней к зависимостям проги
<skai-falkorr> baronos: не.
<skai-falkorr> baronos: оно стало не нужно с выходом 4 юнити.все практически можно настроить вручную. через ccsm.а то, что нельзя - просто не заработает в 4 юнити изза выпила лишних кнопок
 * BlancoD afk
<kolobok> Всем привет Скажите если процессор АМД Атлон ,какой образ нужно качать Intel x86 или AMD64 Спасибо
<baronos> skai-falkorr: ну не знаю, я практически с лаунчпада не вылажу если мне что то из софта надо)
<baronos> kolobok: у меня амд феном и стоит х86, поставил пае ядро и усё нормально
<User614[web]> Доброго вечера. Нужна маленькая консультация. 1) Компиз подходит для настройки юнити или он только для гнома? 2) Почему-то центр приложений не может открыть .деб файл оперы.
<alexmlw> kolobok, модель какая?
<kolobok> Баранос спасибо.Значит интел х86 буду ставить
<skai-falkorr> baronos: ты про гетдеб слышал?
<kolobok> алекс у меня процессор амд 2 х250 атлон
<baronos> https://launchpad.net/~chimerarevo/+archive/confity  вот к примеру confity
<dmay> чочоувастут?
<skai-falkorr> старовата версия
<kolobok> господа всем спасибо Позвольте откланяться
<[Raiden]> Я своетую ставить амд64 версию
<alexmlw> kolobok, потдершка x86-64 можеш амд64 ставить
<[Raiden]> оно быстрее местами
<dmay> User614[web]: 1)юнити не надо настраивать, она умнее пользователя 2)опера - устаревший проприетарный тормозящий комбайн у которого пловино функций никто не пользуется
<kolobok> Райден почему И в чем разница
<User614[web]> дмай, я хочу поменять стиль окон, в стандартных настройках юнити этого нет.
<baronos> skai-falkorr: на getdeb только игры ищу))
<[Raiden]> kolobok: в другом режиме проц работает, другие инструкции, некотоыре программы работают быстрее. + поддержка большого количества рам.
<skai-falkorr> baronos: зря.их надо на playdeb искать.а на гетдеб многий софт собирают стабильные версии, что в ппа нет
<dmay> User614[web]: не надо менять стиль окон. дизайнеры каноникла умнее пользователя.
<kolobok> да но у меня поцессор не 64 а обычный дешевый
<baronos> skai-falkorr: учту)
<User614[web]> я раньше сидел на амд64, сейчас поставил 86, по крайней мере флэш не будет тормозить.
<[Raiden]> kolobok: AMD Athlon II X2 255 поддерживает 64бит
<dmay> флеш не нужен. аппель это сказал, мс это сказал, рмс давно об этом вещает, а они никак не поймут...
<[Raiden]> и все амд вообще под ам* сокеты
<User614[web]> А дмай, понимаю, это типа ваш сарказм. Я вот решил переходить на юнити, потому что разрабы всё равно будут пихать её в каждый дистрибутив.
<[Raiden]> !flash64
<ubuntuhelp> PPA для 64битного флеша находится тут https://launchpad.net/~sevenmachines/+archive/flash
<kolobok> Райдер спасибо буду ставить кубунту Щяс качну торрент
<[Raiden]> ghj ak'i njhvjpbn - vba
<dmay> User614[web]: правильно, переходи. и это не сарказм, юнити по факту лучшее что случилось с линуксами за последние пять лет
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: уже не нужно.11 версия теперь сама официально 64 битная
<[Raiden]> про флэш тормозит - миф. Точнее он тормозит не в 64бит ос, он тормозит везде.
<User614[web]> Я вас не понимаю, так сарказм это или нет?
<dmay> User614[web]: что конкретно в словах "это не сарказм" ты не понял?
<[Raiden]> skai-falkorr: в 11.10 уже идет 64битный?
<User614[web]> Подскажите всё таки почему деб пакет от оперы  может не ставиться? (
<Resager> dmay: удобство с юнити упало ИМХО (ну кроме идеи прятать строку загаловка - идея супер)
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: ага.11 флеш
<[Raiden]> ок
<dmay> Resager: привыкнешь, никуда не денешься :3
<Resager> dmay: буду ставить гном3 devil
<User614[web]> А можно настроить окно в юнити так, чтобы управляющие элементы (закрыть, свернуть..) были справа, а не слева?
<dmay> как говорил тов. Форд - еслиб я спрашивал у покупателей, что им нужно, они бы отвечали что нужна лошадь побыстрее
<[Raiden]> привыкнуть может, если захочет. Но куда деться тоже выбор есть
<kolobok> спасибо всем Пока
<Resager> Привыкать приходится к новому всегда, просто не нравится ощущение растерянности
<dmay> кстати о птичках
<dmay> какие ещё дистры с гном3 у нас есть?
<[Raiden]> арч, федора. Опенсусе будет с гном3 после релиза 11 ноября
<dmay> пойти чтоль федору скачать...
<skai-falkorr> dmay: рано еще
<skai-falkorr> dmay: жди 16
<dmay> skai-falkorr: сегодня 18 оО
<[Raiden]> может проще sudo apt-get install gnome-shell ?
<dmay> или я чавот упускаю? )
<skai-falkorr> dmay: и че?сегодня 18 число.а ждать тебе шестнадцатую федору
<[Raiden]> ll
<dmay> [Raiden]: ну так 'sudo' is not recognized as an internal or external command, operable program or batch file. же :3
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: ты говоришь вантузятнегу линуксовые команды.ты что ожидал от него?
<[Raiden]> dmay: тогда иди на... качать федору...
<[Raiden]> :)
<dmay> skai-falkorr: 21 день? данунафих, я счас хочу )
<[Raiden]> skai-falkorr: Вопрос скорее в другом, что виндузятник ожидает находясь тут
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: перевоспитывается
<dmay> а сайт у федоры жжот...
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: авось и венду выбросит.и на милостыню подписку в мсдн
<[Raiden]> dmay: ты какую будеш ькачать, оригинал или рфр
<dmay> наши супер фичи! desktop basics! Integrated Clock йеа!
<dmay> [Raiden]: мне эти слова ещё ничего не говорят )
<skai-falkorr> dmay: рфр - рашкен федора ремих. вполне годна для рашкен юзеров.там флеш, кодеки и убунтопатчи на шрифты искаропке
<skai-falkorr> подробности у них на сайте
<[Raiden]> рфр - рашен федра ремикс
<dmay> skai-falkorr: слово "рашен" в названи ПО сразу отправляет это ПО по направлению
<skai-falkorr> dmay: не.на удивление - там не венжопародия школотой сделанная
<dmay> тамошний зверьЦД, в общем
<skai-falkorr> там нормально собирают
<[Raiden]> думаю на ресурсах федоры местных его побьют. особенно на жабер ру )
<skai-falkorr> http://rfremix.ru/diff
<dmay> http://rfremix.ru/files/rfrelease15.png - их дизайнеры будут гореть в аду за эти шрифты
<skai-falkorr> Unzip нормально распаковывает архивы с русскими буквами, созданные в Windows.
<skai-falkorr> Пакет Freetype собран с поддержкой subpixel rendering;
<dmay> > Unzip нормально распаковывает архивы с русскими буквами, созданные в Windows.
<skai-falkorr> Пакеты fontconfig и libXft собраны с lcd патчами из Ubuntu;
<dmay> эпичненько
<skai-falkorr> dmay: че те еще надо то?
<[Raiden]> Я рекомендую посмотреть в ноябре опенсусе. Федора - это таже убунта, только в профиль и другая команда устанвоки пакетов + меньше пакетов.
<dmay> skai-falkorr: мне нужно потыкать в третий гном, чтоб смешивать его с мамном более обоснованно
<artus> @devoice dmay
<skai-falkorr> dmay: дык.апт-гет третьегном
<artus> все, закончился срачик
<artus> skai-falkorr, у него в венде такое не сработает)
<skai-falkorr> dmay: прости сына, родителям надоело и тебя поставили в угол:)
<skai-falkorr> ну и кому нужна венда, ращз в ней апт-гета нет
<Resager> запили в винде апт гет инсталл))
<rekcuFniarB> Есть же аналог, только платный :D
<skai-falkorr> Resager: может мне еще на ноут и венду запилить?обойдетесь:-Р
<rekcuFniarB> На швабрашвабре автор этого пакетного менеджера статью писал
<Resager> skai-falkorr: такое предлагать не буду))
<skai-falkorr> отож.
<[Raiden]> http://storage6.static.itmages.ru/i/11/1018/h_1318954484_7063376_c5a74c26b8.png  для dmay
<[Raiden]> dmay: если тебе там в винде скучно, слей ещё кубунту или федору с кде )
<[Raiden]> 4.7.х = 4
<Resager> Или сразу ставь генту/слаку
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: ты ! забыл поставить
<[Raiden]> нет, не забыл ) ещё не смог уронить последнюю кубунту
<Resager> у меня помню убунту 8.04 падала в моменте, когда разварачивал свернутый браузер Opeara/ForeFox
<andrey_> [20:15:20] <[Raiden]> http://storage6.static.itmages.ru/i/11/1018/h_1318954484_7063376_c5a74c26b8.png  для dmay
<andrey_> это федора?
<andrey_> а всё))
<andrey_> дефолтная тема гнома3 не очень
<baronos> наоборот она самая лучшая)
<Alagos> Добрый вечер. Чем в убунту можно отрезать кусок диска без потери данных и как?
<Alagos> Есть какие то средства кроме акрониса? Если нет - то как в убунту записать акронис на флешку?
<baronos> Alagos: gparted
<Alagos> baronos: а если через терминал?
<baronos> Alagos: загрузись через лайф сд и отрезай
<Alagos> baronos: Так с лайв сд все-равно через гпартед? Или можно как то по другому отрезать?
<Alagos> Без потери данных, просто изменить размер...
<baronos> Alagos: через него, без потери данных, просто отрезать кусок. Делал и не раз, проблем не было.
<Alagos> А без гуев можно как то отрезать кусок диска?
<baronos> Alagos: зачем геморой искать?
<Alagos> baronos: а как ты на сервере без иксов запустишь гпартед?
<baronos>  Alagos: ну вот так и сразу писать надо что ты на сервере без иксов
<artus> Alagos,  а те религия не позволила на сервер lvm накатить? )))
<artus> Alagos, а вообще в порядке бреда можно и форвард иксов по ссх ))) с гпартедом )
<Alagos> Но гпадтед же режет и форматирует диски обычными командами... Значит это и без иксов сделать как то можно.. Просто пока что в гугле я изменения размера командами не нашел :)
<Alagos> Но пустой размер отформатировать или разбить - легко :)
<artus> testdisk
<artus> или cfdisk
<baronos> Alagos: man parted и читай как сделать командами
<solvex> как починить  ext2?
<solvex> а то "дисковая утилита" орет что есть ошибки
<solvex> а делать с ними ниче не хочет
<Alagos> solvex: live cd и тестишь через viktoria
<solvex> это флешка
<Alagos> Если есть битые сектора - изолируешь
<solvex> точнее раздел на ней
<Alagos> И что?
<Alagos> Подключаешь флешку, грузишься с диска и викторией прогоняешь :)
<artus> Alagos, с каких пор виктория чинит fs в виде  ext2 ?
<artus> e2fsck же
<Alagos> artus: с тех пор как я начал ею пользоваться - видел там такую функцию
<Alagos> artus: так чем ты говоришь можно уменьшить раздел? cfdisk?
<[Raiden]> parted\gparted
<artus> Alagos, правильно) а давайте мы чего нить отпилим) инструмент то есть )
<baronos> mkfs
<[Raiden]> Alagos: фдиск\цфдиск уменжить могут только путем удаления и создание других разделов
<Alagos> [Raiden]: parted - терминальная утилита?
<[Raiden]> да, но я пользовался только графическим вариантом
<Alagos> Тю... Барон о ней говорил, что то я не внимательный, спасибо, пойду ман покурю
<User012[web]> никак не пойму, соседний комп с вин7 может заходить ко мне на убунту 11.10  через wifi,я я кроме сети windows Ничего не вижу(расшареных папок)
<solvex> я решил проблему )
<solvex> форматнул )
<Alagos> solvex: Злой ты :)
<Alagos> User012[web]: Брендмауэр на семёрке выруби
<solvex> да фига, там были куски от link2sd от андроида
<solvex> все равно ресет трубе сделал
<aleksei`> всем привет
<solvex> !ask > aleksei`
<ubuntuhelp> aleksei`, please see my private message
<Arti0mka> Привет народ
<User012[web]> брэндмауэрр выключен
<Arti0mka> никто не юзал qip на убунту 11,10? через wine
<Alagos> Arti0mka: попробуй qutim
<Arti0mka> очень хотелось бы поднять квип(
<victor0000> User012[web]:  не выключен
<User012[web]> я же только что посмотрел "брэндмауэр неактивен", отключал еще, когда винда стояла и соединял их
<Alagos> Arti0mka: Я пробовал - глючненько, но работает. Только вайн с офф сайта поставь. А вообще юзай лучше жаббер и пиджин или копете
<bosyi> привет. возможно ли реализовать глобальное меню(аля юнити в убунту или плазма-нетбук в кде) в лубунту или ксубунту?
<Arti0mka> qutim держит протокол ICQ но вот смайлы и функционал с соц сетями отсуствует по факту
<victor0000> User012[web]:  smbtree -N
<victor0000> User012[web]:  ?
<Resager> bosyi: почему нет? Переставишь иде и все
<User012[web]> WORKGROUP 	\\ìÇæÆàì£èÇ-Åè		 cli_start_connection: failed to connect to ÌÇÆÆÀÌ£ÈÇ-ÅÈ<20> (0.0.0.0). Error NT_STATUS_BAD_NETWORK_NAME 	\\HAASE          		Haase server (Samba, Ubuntu) 		\\HAASE\qbt_dir        	 		\\HAASE\ML-1660-Series 	Samsung ML-1660 Series 		\\HAASE\print$         	Printer Drivers 		\\HAASE\IPC$           	IPC Service (Haase server (Samba, Ubuntu))
<bosyi> Resager, не понял. можно конкретнее. что за иде?
<User012[web]> что могут быть проблемы с тем, что вин комп по русски назван?
<Resager> bosyi: ну оболочка, gnom, KDE, unity LXDE и т.д.
<Resager> bosyi: как ставить соответствующую - ищите на google.ru
<artus> Resager, причем тут dm  к ide ? )))
<victor0000> User012[web]:  да бад ошибка
<Arti0mka> никто не юзает квип изпод убунту?)
<artus> Arti0mka, только извращенцы) найти таких же смежеш на канале вайна)
<Resager> artus: Хм.. сорри, не так понял
<victor0000> User012[web]:  вин7 не прописали ручные ип адрес?
<artus> Resager, ))
<bosyi> вопрос был как раз в том возможно ли реализовать глобальное меню в lxde или xfce. просто получается парадокс  - выше указаные dm легковесные и было бы логично их использовать на нетбуках, но для нетбука важно глобальное меню
<Arti0mka> Ну я точно извращенец знаю)))) эх для ламера черкни как это сделать, ато впервой в ирке) ник регил мин 20 пока дошло что от меня бот хочет)
<artus> bosyi, dmenu же) ток на нетбуке оно нафиг не надо ) глобальное то )
<andrey_> у меня с винды самбовский сервер виден только по ип если в ручную вводить
<pistulet> посоветуйте хороший двух-панельный файловый менеджер. Самое важное, что бы копирование/перемещение можно было ставить в очередь.
<bosyi> artus, это не то что нужно...
<big_aziz> привет уроды
<Demar[web]> всем привет
<big_aziz> сорри, я не в этото канал, сорри
<artus> @kban big_aziz 604800 прощай
<Demar[web]> живые есть? =)
<baronos> !ask > Demar[web]
<ubuntuhelp> Demar[web], please see my private message
<Nor8> artus: Что то день у тебя сегодня богат на баны )))
<artus> kokand, опять не на тот канал зашол ?
<kokand> привет. все нормально. Я тише воды и ниже плинтуса. ок?
<Alagos> pistulet: gnomecommander
<Alagos> pistulet: filezilla
<artus> @mode -b *!~androirc@188.113.227.8
<kokand> Квгдмла, родные? Давненько я здесь не ошивался.
<kokand> *кагдила. я с мобильника. Тижилоооо!!!
<kokand> артус как дела? Жив-здоров, курилка?
<kokand> Помнишь иеня?
<Arti0mka> Народ может кто то под вайном ствил квип?)
<Alagos> Arti0mka: Забудь про квип под вайном. Ставь Pidgin и привыкай
<Alagos> Arti0mka: Если дело только в смайлах - то к нему можно прикрутить квиповский набор
<Arti0mka> опачки это интересно
<Arti0mka> ФБ, ВК и прочие соцы не привязываеются?)
<kokand> ayrti0mka: wine- это зло. поверь старику. не ведись на эту куйню. лучше вияатом пользуйся
<Arti0mka> виятом)
<Arti0mka> вотса факт)
<artus> @kban --host kokand 3 месяца бана тебя ничему не научили
<Alagos> Arti0mka: Как это не привязываются? ВК через джаббер, тема такая есть, а ФБ - щас гляну
<Arti0mka> если можно подробнее я только первопроходец)
<artus> @mode +b *!*@188.113.227.8
<Istorik23> Arti0mka: вк там в блоке Дурова как прикрутить
<Alagos> Arti0mka: ФБ тоже привязывается
<Arti0mka> хм
<Arti0mka> тогда действительно пингвин рулит
<Arti0mka> а что по поводу вайна
<baronos> решил я заюзать синхронизацию Центра приложения, щас буду пробовать как это работает)
<Arti0mka> может мульки есть поработоспособнее
<artus> Arti0mka, если подробгее, то маты здесь маскировать безполезно, всеравно потом никому ничего не докажеш, так что сначала думаем - потом пишем )
<artus> *нее
<Alagos> Arti0mka: http://vkontakte.ru/help.php?page=jabber#pidgin
<Arti0mka> пасиб я не маскировал)
<Arti0mka> не знал правил, суровость наказаний беру на себя в полной мере если что)
<Alagos> Arti0mka: Ну а ФБ там и сам поймешь что и куда вписывать :) sudo apt-get install pidgin для начала :)
<Alagos> Arti0mka: а хотя... Для начала тебе проще зайти в "приложения" - "центр приложений" и ввести pidgin
<artus> @mode +b *!*@188.113.227.*
<artus> @mode -b *!*@188.113.227.8
<Anton__> привет всем
<Anton__> подскажите - мог ли кто-то украсть пароль от почты используя для этого Evolution на моем компе, и если мог, то как от этого защититься в будущем?
<novns> шифровать домашнюю директорию
<Anton__> ситуация следующая - установил Убунту 11.04 из официального дистрибутива, поставил всего 2 или 3 пакета  Хром, там и прочее, настроил почту и получил её. через 3 часа при попытке стартовать заново - почта начала жаловаться, что логин пароль не 
<Anton__> при попытке войти прямо на сайт через веб интерфейс матерится о том, что не верный логин пароль
<ezh4> может маилсервер недоступен
<ezh4> попозже попробуй
<Anton__> жена на том же сайте, что и я - у неё почта работает
<DeepOS> Всем привет
<DeepOS> Хотелось бы узнать мнение про Ubuntu 11.10
<Nor8>  Anton__:  Настройки слетели?
<novns> DeepOS, недоделка
<DeepOS> В смысле?
<novns> Anton__, почта-то где находится?
<Anton__> Nor8> нет - я потом восстанавливал и проверял на других прогах - везде один и тот же результат
<novns> Anton__, gmail?
<Anton__> почта на qip.ru
<novns> DeepOS, во всех смыслах
<novns> Anton__, а, это там скорее всего сломали
<novns> нашли кому почту доверять
<Anton__> есть и на gmail она работает и должна по идее забирать...
<DeepOS> Поясни
<Anton__> а как её можно сломать на сервере? всегда считал, что почта ломается на персоналке
<novns> DeepOS, меня хватило на по-часа её попробовать
<Nor8>  Anton__: Поставь Thunderbird и забудь про все.
<DeepOS> А потом?
<novns> DeepOS, а потом я вернулся на 10.04
<Anton__> У меня на Qip самый старый ящик, ему уже бльше 11 лет... и на него многое завязано
<novns> Anton__, это же сервер qip.ru, там администратор может за пиво пароли продаёт
<DeepOS> Хм, это из-за интерфейса, или баганутый?
<novns> оба два
<Anton__> Thunderbird ставил уже - не понравился... когда почта работала - щас и он до почты не достучался...
<DeepOS> XD
<DeepOS> Ладно, всем пока
<Nor8> Anton__: А жена какой клиент пользует?
<Anton__> короче - возможно ли то, что пароль от почты украли у меня на компе? и если да, то как защищаться? Линукс сутки стоит и все пакеты только из Центра приложений
<novns> Anton__, сомнительно
<novns> скорее всего на сервере
<novns> пишите в тамошний суппорт, пускай восстанавливают
<Anton__> Жена просто через веб интерфейс лазит и напочте давно не была... Щас у неё комп сломан. я проверял тоже через веб интерфейс...
<Anton__> уже написал. просто решил предохраниться ....
<novns> ну и почту нужно в надёжных местах держать
<Anton__> на сколько реально поможет фаервол и если поможет, то какой ставить... ну и желательно с русским мануалом...
<Nor8> Anton__: Ты через веб интерфейс зайти можешь?
<Anton__> нет не могу - уже проверил
<Anton__> матерится что пароль не тот....
<artus> Anton__, а от гмейла значит не угнали? )))
<Anton__> нет - он никуда не продключен - только веб интерфейс через Хром
<Nor8>  Anton__: Восстанови пароль и поменяй на сильный какой-нибудь
<Anton__> кстати пароль от Квипа тоже был в Хроме....
<Nor8> )))
<artus> Anton__, ну если поломался только квип то проблемы наверно в нем )
<Anton__> ну я так и сделаю, но пока гмайл не буду к прогам привязывать... будем надеяться что только он - если ееще и гмайл - я материться буду долго длинно и с чувством...
<Nor8> Хром иногда глючит и не устанавливает безопасное соединение, вполне могли пароль уворовать.
<baronos> вообщем, походу подключенный ftp сервер используют "лысую" кодировку http://k.minus.com/jblds5jQCu1ovr.png , подключиться пробовал LC_CTYPE=ru_RU.CP1251 nautilus, не получилось, это решаемо?
<BlancoD> То что у меня в панеле юнити отображаются приложения со всех рабочих столов, это фишка или баг?
<BlancoD> хотелось бы верить что это баг и его пофиксят =(
<victor0000> baronos: лучше curlftpfs как монтировать моунт
<baronos> вот я её и искал, но сейчас попробую vsftpd
<victor0000> baronos: curlftpfs ftp://имя:пароль@ftp.narod.ru /media/ftp && mount
<shenmue> всем ня
<victor0000> baronos: можно фстаб
<User457[web]> prviet
<User457[web]> privet!!!
<artus> User457[web], транслит запрещен
<User457[web]> prostite y menya ya ne znau kak v ubuntu yazyk pomenyat
<shenmue> альт+шифт либо кнтрл +шифт
<artus> User457[web], setxkbmap -option grp:switch,grp:alt_shift_toggle,grp_led:scroll us,ru & и по альт-шифту
<User457[web]> не работает! помогите мне с настройкой убунты! p.s. translit.ru
<User457[web]> я скачачал убунту с офф сайта, но она на половину на английском, чот мне делать?:)
<shenmue> есть наверху значек eng ? слева там
<User457[web]> нет, нету.
<Alagos> справа
<User457[web]> сама система на английском!!! с права тоже нету!
<artus> User457[web], апдейт, апгрейд )
<Alagos> нужно ставить русс локализацию
<artus> оно локаль подтянет) если ты конечно выбирал русский при установке )
<User457[web]> помогите! а то я не знаю что делать, после 5и лет первый раз новое :)
<shenmue> gnome-keyboard-propertiesв консоли. там вторая владка
<User457[web]> подскажите в настройках где сменить!!!
<User457[web]> добавил русский в настройках
<shenmue> молодец
<User457[web]> подскажите мне что тут и как, а то вообще ничего не понятно
<User457[web]> сама система понравилась очень:)
<victor0000> User457[web]: тишина?
<shenmue> User457[web] http://ubuntologia.ru/ тебе сюда
<shenmue> там все инструкции для новичков.
<User457[web]> спасибо! будут вопроты я отпишу
<artus> как может понравится непонятная система )
<OnkelTem> Я вот не пойму, NM не умеет что-ли PPPoE коннекшешны поднимать?
<OnkelTem> гуглю - бестолку пока
<User457[web]> ну как приятный графический интерфейс и хорошие отзывы в интернете:)
<shenmue> OnkelTem впн шо ле?
<artus> User457[web], если ты про 11.10 то это лож и провокация)
<Koldunstvo> Когда уже у Pidgin'a обновится интерфейс и работа с jabber...
<Koldunstvo> Просто хочется поделиться грустью(
<shenmue> Koldunstvo все мультипротокольные клиенты обсолютно безнадежны
<OnkelTem> shenmue: PPPoE
<artus> Koldunstvo, а гаджим не ? пиджин то зачем )
<[Raiden]> А что не так у пиджина с жабером?
<shenmue> сижу  с гаджима даже тут
<[Raiden]> несколько комнат читаю , в приватах пишу и доволен )
<Koldunstvo> artus, Гаджим? Не слышал.
<shenmue> !gajim
<ubuntuhelp> Gajim - jabber-клиент, использующий gtk
<shenmue> ухты
<Koldunstvo> Raiden, скорее неполадки именно с jabber'ом ВКонтакте... Так раньше удобно было, а теперь бывает сообщения просто не доходят и тп
<shenmue> я проблем не замечал
<Koldunstvo> Не знаю. Смогу ли я в gajim'е настроить свои icq, msn, skype, irc и jabber аккаунты?)
<Sergey_IT> Koldunstvo, а чем пидгин не устраивает?
<artus> а мсн еще жив чтоль?
<shenmue> Koldunstvo через транспорт
<artus> да и по ходу дела транспорт в ту же аську сейчас живучее самой аськи)
<Koldunstvo> Не устраивает только тем, что мне жутко хочется в нем сделать все намного удобнее. И вы не замечали, что копируя текст ctrl+c он в строку набора сообщения не вставиться на ctrl+v (!)
<Koldunstvo> Только правой мышкой - вставить
<artus> Koldunstvo, а по колечику жамкнуть не ? )))
<Koldunstvo> shenmue, а как это, через транспорт? И skype тоже транспортируется??
<Koldunstvo> artus, я чаще всего с нет-бука, т.е. я вообще привык пользоваться только клавишами)
<shenmue> не знаю. я его не юзаю. и 100% что нет транспорта. протокол у них закрыт
<Sergey_IT> Koldunstvo, у меня вставляет
<Koldunstvo> sergey_IT,  Вау!.. А вы с linux'а?
<Sergey_IT> Koldunstvo, что-то не так?
<Koldunstvo> Sergey_IT, просто я в последнее время только с виндой работаю и уже не помню, были ли такие проблемы на убунте. Т.е., вы с linux'а?
<OnkelTem> В 11.10 я вообще не вижу возможности добавить какой-либо коннекшн в NM кроме VPN
<OnkelTem> Куда пропал DSL?
<Sergey_IT> Koldunstvo, ну так канал убунты же
<VMV> OnkelTem, у меня есть вкладка DSL
<Koldunstvo> Sergey_IT, виноват, туплю)
<OnkelTem> VMV: что для этого нужно поставить?
<VMV> и все те, что и раньше были
<VMV> я просто обновился с 11.04
<OnkelTem> у меня ее тупо нет. Центр приложений вообще не находит ничего про DSL
<OnkelTem> я тоже обновился с 11.04
<baronos> ыыы в шелле тоже нету но появляеться когда жамкаешь в два клика на кнопке настройки :D
<VMV> ничего не ставил, и кстати, НМ уже обновлялся
<OnkelTem> VMV: действительно. Обновляю
<OnkelTem> VMV: удивляет безответственность Каноникал, которые настолько сырой продукт смеют рекламировать. Им вообще на нас плевать
<Koldunstvo> shenmue, а видео-конференции там осуществляются через свой протокол какой-то, или просто это поддержка для того же gmail'а, например?
<User482[web]> Вечер добрый! Как в консоли просмотреть процессы? (че у меня там висит в оперативе - а то машине слабенькая и иногда подвисает, и системный монитор только хуже при запуске делает)
<shenmue> User482[web] top
<Intrpt> top
<OnkelTem> User482[web]: htop
<shenmue> Koldunstvo не знаю. у меня нет вебки
<VMV> OnkelTem, ну да, она сырая, но я не со всеми согласен..у меня не было каких-либо серьезных глюков, мелочи, которые допиливаются в пару команд-были
<Intrpt> User482[web]:  или конки поставь и отслеживай процессы.
<User482[web]> а чем htop от  top отличается
<shenmue> хотя врде как последний гаджим должен видео поддерживать.
<shenmue> User482[web] набери и глянь.
<User482[web]> спасибки)))
<OnkelTem> VMV: у меня в Empathy вообще неработают видео и аудио звонки. И штиль в логах - ничего о проблемах. Напоминает windows - даже не ясно что происходит и куда копать
<VMV> OnkelTem, при обновлении она даже гном классик мне подтянула)) так как я на нем сидел, и все проги что у меня были установлены, хотя и с излишком, наверное не все конфиги подчистил)
<OnkelTem> VMV: а ты на Утипути остался?
<baronos> вообщем через curlftpfs тоже кодировка неправильная
<VMV> OnkelTem, эмпати вообще не люблю
<OnkelTem> VMV: с евоными иконками на пол экрана?
<VMV> OnkelTem, это Юнити?)))
<OnkelTem> VMV: ну это, а как еще звонить голосом - Пиджин ведь не умеет, да?
<OnkelTem> VMV: да, Unity
<VMV> OnkelTem, я на юнити сейчас, и мне нравится)
<VMV> OnkelTem, пиджин умел раньше звонить, щас не знаю
<VMV> щас гляну)
<OnkelTem> VMV: везет. А мне не просто не нравится - мне вообще такие расклады как-то не очень, когда за меня решили, что вот тут экрана больше нет, а есть Бальшие Кнопки (которые мне вообщ ене нужны, учитывая что у меня AWN)
<Koldunstvo> Всего доброго!
<OnkelTem> VMV: зато Gnome 3 заценил. Вот попривыкну и наверное двину на OpenSuse или еще куда. Буду ждать 12-ю убунту
<VMV> OnkelTem, так там размер кнопок меняется) и тогда она становится похожа на какой-нить док, хоть тот же АВН
<OnkelTem> VMV: ага, но только слева, а не снизу )
<VMV> OnkelTem, и по хоткеям можно запускать проги которые в ланчере, по-моему нормально)
<VMV> OnkelTem, ну может допилят еще, по просьбам трудящихся
<VMV> единственное что мне не нравится сейчас, так это глюк с апплетом звука
<OnkelTem> VMV: вот и представь - какую-то сомнительную штуку ставят в качестве дефолта, как так?
<OnkelTem> VMV: а Gnome Classic у меня заглючил на 11.10 вообще ацки. Пришлось вообще отказаться
<OnkelTem> ну то есть Gnome 2 который
<VMV> OnkelTem, тот гном классик, который ставит 11.10, на мой взгляд вообще отстой
<OnkelTem> VMV: 100%
<Sergey_IT> OnkelTem, а зачем он там - его же выпиливают
<User482[web]> спасибо господа - htop реально крутая вещь!.
<OnkelTem> User482[web]: пож
<OnkelTem> Sergey_IT: ну вот зачем-то. Типа: на те пробуйте. Что, всё сломалось и глючит? Ну берите тогда Unity! Ну или Gnome 3 :)
<Sergey_IT> 10.04 берите
<VMV> OnkelTem, я попробовал гном 3, минут 5, и решил остаться пока на юнити)
<OnkelTem> Снова про подход к делу. Вот был Gnome 2, там была куча аплетов, к которым все привыкли! И тут раз - Gnome 3, вообще без аплетов. Как так?
<VMV> а с 10.04 обновился, потому как скучно с ней))
<VMV> OnkelTem, апплеты в панели?
<Sergey_IT> приключений ищите?
<OnkelTem> VMV: да, на Gnome 3 я вообще такого понятия не встречал
<OnkelTem> Sergey_IT: +1. Я за 10.04. Но как теперь откатиться? ( Только заново ставить
<Sergey_IT> ага )
<VMV> ну не то чтобы приключений, но хочется поиграться с системой иногда)
<OnkelTem> Да не, хочется рельного прогресса, большего удобства. Интерфейсы ведь развиваются )
<OnkelTem> реально*
<baronos> гном 3 отличная вещь, простая в управление. и создают они её для того чтоб поставил и всё работает всё уведомляет, да еще не доработанная это ладно, можно скрасить дополнениями.
<VMV> OnkelTem, у меня в пиджине есть пункт звонить
<VMV> и аудио и видео
<OnkelTem> VMV: хм. Надо глянуть
<OnkelTem> baronos: да, классная. Но до дистра не доросла
<VMV> OnkelTem, зато на юнити я добавил те, которыми  пользовался..
<OnkelTem> baronos: раз ни одного экстеншена нет в репах хотя бы
<baronos> OnkelTem: и это не мешает ей существовать)
<VMV> OnkelTem, хотя это не совсем апплеты..но нужные мне приложения в трей сворачиваются..
<Sergey_IT> VMV,у меня для поиграться отдельный диск есть, там еще 8.04 пока. Вот альфа 12.04 появится - может поиграюсь ;)
<VMV> вот иногда и пиджин сворачивается в меседж меню так, что потом его не развернуть без бутылки..я пока не осилил комбинацию действий, которыми я его вытаскивал оттуда, кто решит как это делать-поделитесь)
<baronos> VMV: в настройках поставь сворачиваться и всё и будет в трее висеть
<baronos> VMV: показывать значек системного лотка  "всегда" всё
<baronos> значок*
<VMV> Sergey_IT, в альфах и бетах уж слишком много багов)) они обычно очень падучие, нервотреп)) а вот в "слегка сырых" релизах уже можно поиграться))
<VMV> baronos, спасибо) но я хочу чтоб он висел в меседж меню, и оттуда вызывался нормально..я б тогда попытался и эмпати выпилить)
<OnkelTem> baronos: самый важный экстеншн - который Alt-Tab делает обычным - через все окны сквозняком - не работает в Gnome 3 на убунте. Это печалит
<Sergey_IT> VMV, у меня на 2 компах 10.04 с ноября 2009 года, и практически без проблем всегда были
<baronos> VMV: на гш и не нужен в месседж меню)
<OnkelTem> Sergey_IT: не тгавите душу!
<baronos> OnkelTem:  ты его из репозитория ставил?
<Sergey_IT> OnkelTem, тегпение и только тегпение )
<VMV> Sergey_IT, да я тоже долго сидел на 10.04, она действительно стабильна
<OnkelTem> Sergey_IT: я как представлю установку с нуля - ваще ад, столько настраивать. Хотя, может это только так кажется. Займет может не более 2-3 дней. Просто и их сейчас нет ( Итак 2 дня просто потерял, пока Eclipse старую версию поставил - то что было, перестало работать
<baronos> VMV: у меня всегда один рабочий стол для чата идет
<OnkelTem> baronos: да, вчера. Сегодня обновился только что, но пока не перезаходил.
<OnkelTem> baronos: не отрицаю, Gnome 3 реально впечатлил. Буду его изучать и с ним останусь, если на 10.04 не вернусь
<baronos> OnkelTem: у меня работает, только он мне не нравиться мне по душе стандартный
<VMV> OnkelTem, а что там с НМ?)
<OnkelTem> baronos: я фен пописать extensions на js ))) и темизировать всякое на CSS ))
<OnkelTem> baronos: как веб программист )
<baronos> OnkelTem: это хорошо)
<OnkelTem> VMV: сейчас перезайду вот, скажу )
<VMV> и еще, я не осилю никак как расшарить папку для компов с виндой в сети(( *стыд*
<Sergey_IT> OnkelTem, ну так на десктопе все быстро настраивается... А на сервере у меня бэкап нужного софта есть и скрипты для их разворачивани
<Sergey_IT> я
<OnkelTem> baronos: я сначала G3 испугался, но после установки нужных экстеншенов ( http://intgat.tigress.co.uk/rmy/extensions/index.html ) - и возврата статичных воркспейсов - подуспокоился
<VMV> baronos, не хочу на гш) мне и тут хорошо))
<User482[web]> глупый вопрос. напонмите как называется дефолтный почтовый клиент в бубунтах
<OnkelTem> Sergey_IT: я всё никак время не могу выделить, чтобы даже (прости меня, Господи) - бэкапирование делать )
<artus> громоптиц
<baronos> OnkelTem: ну да я ставил это, но мне не нравиться нижняя панель даже в гном 2, у меня г2 такой же по сути как сейчас в гш)
<artus> чей то у меня эти гш вечно как говношрифты расшифровываютцо)
<User482[web]> а точнее?
<OnkelTem> baronos: панель же убирается в 1 клик через gnome-tweak-tool, нет?
<VMV> artus, у меня тоже первая ассоциация))
<artus> User482[web], тандерберд
<Sergey_IT> OnkelTem, так чего проще, когда что то добавляешь полезное, сразу его в скрипт для бэкапа и восстановления - минутное дело
<User482[web]> угу) спс
<OnkelTem> Sergey_IT: я забыл название проги, которую мне тут однажды подсказали ) Для бэкапирования ) Которая умеет еще на облака заливать
<OnkelTem> Sergey_IT: на амазонные
<baronos> OnkelTem: ага, но я люблю дефолт во всем почти)
<OnkelTem> baronos: это не iOS/OS X, где всё по дефолтку хорошо ;-)
<baronos>  OnkelTem: в гш всё хорошо)
<OnkelTem> baronos: гш?
<baronos> Гном Шелл
<OnkelTem> угу
<VMV> OnkelTem, dejadup?
<Sergey_IT> я вообще на дефолте сижу, кроме шрифтов
<User392[web]> Привет, подскажите как настроить тему в Юнити? Чтобы управляющие элементы окна (свернуть, развернуть, закрыть) были слева, а не справа.
<OnkelTem> baronos: Но обрати внимание - ничего удобнее AWN в кач дока я пока не видел. Почти 1 в 1 с маковским доком. Поиск прилад и всякого в Actions - тоже копия маковского файндера :)
<Sergey_IT> нну и картинка "от Малевича"
<OnkelTem> baronos: взять за скопировать ифейс полностью, че мелочиться ) Всё равно всё к этому идет )
<OnkelTem> baronos: с воркспейсами вот у нас явно дела лучше обстоят
<baronos> OnkelTem:  я его считаю ужастным и нафуфыренным, у меня всегда docky стоит, минимализм рулит)
<baronos> User392[web]: gconftool --type string --set /apps/metacity/general/button_layout "menu:minimize,maximize,close"
<OnkelTem> baronos: я на fluxbox'е лет 5 просидел, тоже люблю минимализм. А вот что не осилил, хотя и хотел, это awesome (кажется так назывался). Но для этого нужен большой монитор
<[Raiden]> а миской не брился?
<[Raiden]> простите :)
<baronos> смотрю я на юнити в виртуалке ну совсем не юзерфрендли и не пропорциональная какая то.
<OnkelTem> fuck, yeah!
<artus> @kick OnkelTem ты не прав
<User392[web]> baronos, прописал в консоли, не работает.
<OnkelTem> ok
<baronos> User392[web]: у меня сработало
<OnkelTem> artus: из песни слово не выкинешь, сорри
<OnkelTem> baronos: ты кажется что-то напутал со строкой - чет не выстроились контролы слева
<vdrandom> у меня была мысль осилить awesome
<OnkelTem> baronos: может до ":" надо прописывать действия?
<vdrandom> но перспектива того, что конфиг перестанет работать, меня так расстроила, что я отказался от этой затеи
<baronos> я только что выполнил эту команду на дефолтной 11,10
<baronos> и кнопки справа стали
<OnkelTem> baronos: так спрашивали слева 0)
<OnkelTem> ок
<artus> интересно вот, вы месяц будете тут сопли разводить по поводу гш, унылой юнити ? ))) неужто проблема настолько глобальна что занятцо больше нечем )
<User622[web]> всем привет, можете помочь советом по убунта?
<vdrandom> artus, да пусть ноют, чо
<baronos> gconftool --type string --set /apps/metacity/general/button_layout "close,maximize,minimize"
<[Raiden]> осильте лучше прикладной софт, музыку попишите, картинку порисуйте. Осилить тонну конфигов и послать скриншот на лор - по сути никому не надо )
<User848[web]> baronos, ой сорри. Справа, а не слева* Ошибочка.
<baronos> что строку трудно переделать
<VMV> artus, а у тебя что?)
<artus> а у меня щас дефолт 11.04 )
<User848[web]> а как сделать кнопочки окна справа?
<User622[web]> установил убунта паралельнго с вин 7 , но при старте компа нету меню выбора ос ((((
<OnkelTem> artus: сам то боисси! )
<User622[web]> кто что подскажет?
<OnkelTem> artus: давай грейдься, присоединяйся к нам, нытикам ))
<baronos> User848[web]:  gconftool --type string --set /apps/metacity/general/button_layout "menu:minimize,maximize,close"
<baronos> User848[web]: можно menu стереть если не надо
<artus> OnkelTem, да не) я полтора года на дебиане с коробкой сидел) вот вернусь ) мне то че)
<User848[web]> Да это таже самая строка. По ней совсем ничего не происходит. Юнити 11.10
<artus> OnkelTem, я бубунту то поставил ток ради того чтоб по быстрому завести блютуз уши с гарнитурой)
<vdrandom> artus, с какой из коробок, кстати?
 * OnkelTem жмет руку artus и устремляя взгляд вдаль произносит
<baronos> User848[web]: gconftool --type string --set /apps/metacity/general/button_layout "close,maximize,minimize"
<OnkelTem> artus: дебиан крут
<artus> опенбокс же )
<vdrandom> он ок
<vdrandom> даже лучше, чем ок :)
<OnkelTem> baronos: а тут точно метасити? (чисто спросил)
<User848[web]> baronos, благодарю за попутку помочь, но совсем не работает.
<baronos> издеваетесь чтоли
<OnkelTem> baronos: вот у меня на гш его даже нет в списке задач
<baronos> у меня какая то особенная что ли убунту 11,10 что меняеться туда и сюда
<artus> OnkelTem, http://itmages.ru/image/view/161953/61aa769e вот оно как то так было , теперь надо че нить еще придумать)
<OnkelTem> baronos: ты особенными пальцами комманды набираешь ))
<OnkelTem> artus: ад
<artus> гг
<OnkelTem> artus: а внизу это AWN с темой или что?
<OnkelTem> artus: больше всего доставил радикально ч0рный Chrome - эк ты его!
<artus> каиродок
<artus> OnkelTem, не, то темка вроде как для гуглостранички , стиль
<artus> а вообще для полного счастья надо найти себе для начала нормальную суковую которая с альсой дружит и будет мне счастье )
<[Raiden]> artus: скриншот норм
<[Raiden]> я бы так юзать не смог, но красиво )
<[Raiden]> темные темы хорошо на элт мониторах юзать. Они уже сели нафиг и контраста нихрена
<gim_> Тут есть кто использует Bluetooth USB адаптер в 11.10 убунте?
<gim_> У меня почему-то когда подключаю через пару минут ОС зависает намертво
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=32074
<OnkelTem> artus: да, дрова/альса - бич лялеха по жизни
<Sergey_IT> gim_, зависает в ожидании следующего обновления...
<artus> ато как то ASRock Incorporation Device 0888 в очередной альсе вроде ка кнемного толи поломали толи фиг его нает )
<artus> [Raiden], оно на самом деле не такое и черное все) дело то в мониторах)
<artus> хотя надо для разнообразия чего нить светлого придумать
<artus> только вот терминал светлых это немного жесть , а стратить день на подбор цветовой гаммы в нем чтоб на светлом были другие цвета адекватны я не готов )
<OnkelTem> ждем цветных eInk'ов с откликом в 10мс и будет нам щастье на любых белых темах )
<artus> gim_, длинковский 122й работает наура )
<OnkelTem> а, забыл добавить - и машины времени
<artus> OnkelTem, телепорты туда же )
<OnkelTem> artus: а без них куда! )
<baronos> крутая штука Instantbird особенно использовать таб для заполнения имени))
<gim_> Зачем делать эти облачки вокруг сообщений не пойму
<gim_> В эмпати тоже такая штука, что за мода))
<baronos> няшный такой  http://k.minus.com/jbuA6W5QAF36PS.png
<vdrandom> baronos, это который на gecko что ли?
<baronos> vdrandom: а я фиг знает райден ссылку дал я поставил и мне он лучше чем пиджин эмпати и так далее)
<rapidsp> после емпати что угодно приятным будет ))
<baronos> он типа на движке мозиллы
<baronos> двойным кликом переводит имя в набор текста урааа я счастлив)
<baronos> так и не решил хром проблему с загрузкой профиля
<VMV> всем пока!
<baronos> vdrandom: ага  Mozilla/5.0 (X11; Linux i686; rv:7.0.1) Gecko/20111014 Instantbird/1.1
<victor0000> artus: привет, как гугле браузера на рамка чёрный? это компиз негатива?
<Nor8> .
 * baronos test
<[Raiden]> fail
<victor0000> можно без компиз на негатив?
<artus> @voice dmay
<artus> dmay, ну и ? где твои вопросы то  ? )))
<dmay> artus: пока вопрос один, нафиг я вообще с этим всем связался :/
<dmay> счас вот как типично школоло поставлю integration components для rhel на дебиан, и вообще спать пойду
<artus> так, а есть счасливчики у которых acl888 ? ))
<Nor8> artus: А в  чем проблема?
<artus> да как то она загадочна
<Nor8> artus: А что там загадочного то?
<artus> с альсой она чего то фигово работает , и с пульсом не лутше
<artus> *ч
<Nor8> artus: Хмм... может есть разница, конечно, у меня 883 серия, все работает норм, исключая пульс, который глючный сам по себе, но и то не часто о себе заявляет.
<artus> да разница то видать есть
<Nor8> artus: А что ты с ней сделать пытаешься и в чем проблема выражается?
<artus> через пульс хрипит в скайпе/гугле, а альсу в упор не видят
<artus> хотя должны
<User276[web]> Всем привет!
<Nor8>  artus: Версия убунтая какая у тебя?
<artus> 04
<Nor8>  artus: В 11.04 пульс хрипел, лечил рестартом процесса, а в 10.04 не помню. Там вроде глюков не было.
<Nor8>  artus: А альсу что за девайс не видит или вообще не видит?
<artus> лана, ща снесем альсу и соберем то что стянул с реалтека )
<artus> alsa-driver-1.0.24-5.16rc25.tar.bz2 ))
<Nor8>  artus: Ты забыл про одного посетителя чата, который поставил с реалтека драйвер ? :-D
<User276[web]> Вот только поставил Убу 11.10 с Юнити. Подскажите, как закрыть программу, запущенную через индикатор?
<artus> Nor8, ну как лечить если че я знаю) AlsaUpgrade-1.0.24-2.sh есть)
<Nor8>  artus: И к чему это привело? )))
<artus> я ж не он )
<Nor8>  artus: Поставь альсу последнюю тупо )))
<Nor8>  artus: Да кто тебя знает )))
<User276[web]> Есть тут кто-нибудь?
<artus> Nor8, дык последняя как то неале , ставил уже , в чем прикол не пойму, мож она alsa-base.conf кокой то неправельный генерит
<Nor8> artus: А с чего вообще возникло желание обновиться? )))
<Nor8> artus: Я так понимаю, ты давно уже на 10.04 и раньше проблем не возникало со звуком.
<artus> дык не обновляюсь я , просто в 5м дебиане работало все прекрасно, в сквизи поставленом с нуля те же бока выскочили, бубунта то же самое , видать альса как обновилась слегка поломалась)
<Nor8>  Еще бы пятом не работало, там все причесано в перфект )))
<vdrandom> с чего бы это при логауте убунта вываливается в чёрный экран, никто не в курсе?
<bosyi> кривая потому что(
<[Raiden]> )
<artus> хм, сначала поломал все, теперь починил все )
<artus> ну по крайней мере вернул как было )
<dmay> хмхмхм.... а вмварь плеер то ничо так стал...
<dmay> ещёб не этот их конфетный интерфейс...
<artus> и вообше, нафиг эти выпендрежи ) скайп у меня и на планшетнике замечательно работает)
<[Raiden]> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/10/how-to-enable-ubuntus-global-menu-in-xubuntu-11-10/
<bosyi> спасибо. я уже погуглил на эту тему и нашел что это возможно и для lxde. вопрос в том - попадают ли кнопки управления окна в панель меню или нет.
<[Raiden]> нет наверное
<[Raiden]> незнаю
<bosyi> вот и я думаю что нет..
<[Raiden]> да оно и не надо. Мне и меню не нужно )
<[Raiden]> привычней иметь ег ов том окне где программа
<dmay> плин, какой-же ООо, всё таки, страшненький
<dmay> ещё и тормозной... >.<
<[Raiden]> у тебя может оформление не установлено?
<dmay> такие вещи должны быть няшками из коробки
<dmay> а ооо вообще быть няшкой не грозит anyway
<dmay> юнити - добро. глобал меню - зло. счас поставлю хром из скачаного деба(лол) и пойду ставить этот ваш гномшел наконец
<dmay> а софтварь центр его ставить не хочет
<[Raiden]> http://storage6.static.itmages.ru/i/11/1019/h_1318979082_8630959_d5495d8377.png
<dmay> кстати для поразмышлять
<dmay> почему мс в повершелл встроила тулпу алиасов типа ls rm etc, а бубунта не умеет банально терминал предлагать если в поиске вбить cmd?
<vdrandom> што такое cmd?
<[Raiden]> потому что повершелл для админов
<dmay> [Raiden]: у тебя единственное отличие от изкаробочного это то что нет щелей между кнопками. он просто стал не настолько уй^W страшный
<artus> dmay, потому что мс без ls rm etc уныла до безобразия а в бубунте кмд нафиг не надо )
<[Raiden]> как и линукс
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> dmay: нука зашоть
<dmay> artus: вот приходит опытный пользователь с оффтопика. нужен ему терминал. он привычно жмет win, cmd, ишто? и ничего
<artus> dmay, и идет лесом
<[Raiden]> dmay: я знаю вин юзеров котоыре незнаю что такое смд
<dmay> artus: а могли бы "а вот вам терминал вместо вашего унылого цмд", и пользователь такой "вааааааах, вот линупс вещъ"
<artus> dmay, потому что "опытный" пользователь который кричит что нет его любимого cmd дуб- дерефо хвойное
<artus> и накол его
<[Raiden]> dmay: тут зато можно набрать терминал , что вполне понятно
<vdrandom> dmay, может, ещё команды из cmd алиасами в баш прикрутить? :)
<dmay> artus: так я не про кричит я про по привычке win, cmd, твайум..., bkspc, bkspc, bkspc, term enter
<artus> dmay, и вообще, последнее время тебя на откровенный маразматичный бред тянет)
<vdrandom> artus, а разве не всегда?
<[Raiden]> любимы цмд, ололо
<artus> dmay, а кого волнуют привычки унылого недоюзера? ))
<dmay> artus: это не ОМБ, это та мелкая забота о пользователе, которая создаёт ощищение законченного качественного продукта
<[Raiden]> они кстати передрали & || && , но забыли ; , просто последовательно.
<vdrandom> унылого недоюзера, очевидно же
<dmay> artus: вот, вот. вот потому что не волнуют, потому и 1%
<vdrandom> dmay, до качественного законченного продукта убунте энивей далеко
<dmay> vdrandom: ну так я про это и ною тут )
<artus> dmay, причем здесь забота? о ком? о стаде лемингов которые не могут осилить выбор между 86 и 86_64 ?
<dmay> софтварь центр отказывается ставить деб с хромом, например
<vdrandom> artus, ну кто-то же должен заботиться о леммингах!
<dmay> artus: 1%
<artus> vdrandom, ну дмай о них заботитцо) они к нему в приват толпами на поклон ходят)
<dmay> artus: аппель смог банальной заботой о лемингах за год сделать треть рынка смартфонов в свое время
<dmay> artus: 1%
<artus> dmay, че 1% ?
<vdrandom> аппельфаны смищные
<[Raiden]> для установки дебов в клик, локально, совтую доставить gdebi и в свойствах деб пакета выбрать его как по умолч
<[Raiden]> сэкономите время и нервы )
<vdrandom> [Raiden], это же так неочевидно!
<dmay> [Raiden]: ужо
<dmay> но это таки да, нифига не  очевидно, это я по старой памяти уже
<artus> dmay, так что за 1% то ?
<vdrandom> artus, это он про долю себя в толпе леммингов
<artus> гг
<dmay> artus: не прикидывайся. даже если 2, то это смысла не меняет
<artus> dmay, тя на целых 2 раздуло? )))
<vdrandom> если два, то это на целых 100% больше, чем 1!
<dmay> artus: лицорука
<artus> dmay, ты о чем ? если ты о сверическом бреде в вакууме касательно количества пользователей никсов то эт лож и провокация)
<vdrandom> именно! пользователей никсов ещё меньше!
<[Raiden]> vdrandom: в винде всё станвоится очевидным после как минимум 6 месяцев юза и ознакомлением что где ,какие программы бывают\популярны и т.д.
<dmay> artus: нет, я, конечно, понимаю, что среди твоего окружения их удельная масса значительно выше...
<artus> мне вот интересно, народ шо дурной ломитцо на бубунту, на посмотреть\попонтоватцо, ее массово распихивают по офисам, а как был 1% так и остался , нуну
<dmay> но почему мне, итить, приходится ставить хром кучей переподвыподвертов вместо старого доброго йес-йес-ок?
<vdrandom> [Raiden], я знаю про винду достаточно. :)
<artus> dmay, ты мне сначала выкладки выдай как проводитцо этот подсчет, какие статистические группы, какое население охватывает а потом четь говори, ато начитаютцо интернетов
<dmay> artus: взгляни в лицо фактам, будь мужиком! )
<vdrandom> то, что в линуксах софт по умолчанию не ставится локально, конечно, усложняет их для среднестатистического лемминга
<artus> судя по логам апача народу на линухах минимум 15% )))
<vdrandom> при чём значительно
<dmay> чьего апача?
<artus> dmay, а ты можеш брыжжать слюной и пеной исходить )
<vdrandom> artus, так он всегда этим занимается же :)
<dmay> artus: не, ну так что за "логи апача"?
<vdrandom> сайта про линукс, который он держит, очевидно же
<vdrandom> ты прям как маленький :)
<[Raiden]> artus|znc|: апач крутит линуксоспецифичный ресурс?
 * [Raiden] незаметно стырил буковку a у artus|znc| превратив в  rtus|znc|
<dmay> не ну а вдруг все апачи во всём интернете собирают общую статистику куда то, а мужики то и не знают
<vdrandom> мой не собирает :(
<dmay> окошко system settings не ресайзится. ну что за детский сад?
<vdrandom> он выключен всё время, говнобложик без него работает
<vdrandom> dmay, а что, что-то не влезаетш
<vdrandom> ?
<[Raiden]> я знаю окошко с таким же нахванием которое ресайзится
<[Raiden]> з
<[Raiden]> :)
<dmay> [Raiden]: дефолтное в 11.10, кеоторое из коробки на юните закреплено
<vdrandom> dmay, он про KDE тулзу
<vdrandom> одноимённую
<[Raiden]> угу
<dmay> vdrandom: а я вот х его з. а оно ресайзится не хочет
<dmay> vdrandom: да я уж догадался
<dmay> ну, пошли теперь гномшелл палочкой тыкать
<[Raiden]> его надо как минимму неделю тыкать. Тогда не так страшно становится
<dmay> по моему меня где-то того... наетосамое...
<dmay> ибо после апт-гет инсталл гноме-шелл у меня есть либо классик, либо гном который обычный
<dmay> эт оно 3Д чтоль хочет просто?
<[Raiden]> да
<dmay> да ну и ну нафиг
<dmay> мб на выхах на железо поставлю тогда
<[Raiden]> в вбоксе работает
<vdrandom> точно
<vdrandom> фряха в вбоксе
<vdrandom> я же собирался поковырять ._.
<Intrpt> хмм.. безпричинно слетели дрова nvidia на 10.04.. просто purge и ставить по новой? в чём может быть причина?
<[Raiden]> обычно есть какая-нить причина. Например обновилась меса и перезаписала либгл нвидиевский
<[Raiden]> да, переставь, потом уже будешь думать если что
<vdrandom> позор. линуксоед, а советуешь виндовые решения!
<[Raiden]> советуй другие , я не против
<vdrandom> выкинь нвидию, она не нужна!
<Intrpt> ладно.. из ппа или руками лучше? =)
<vdrandom> я бы не советовал лишние ppa подключать без необходимости
<[Raiden]> дучше пакетами, если руками то лучше почитать
<[Raiden]> !nvidia
<ubuntuhelp> Настоятельно рекомендуем ставить драйвера, предлагаемые системой. Руководство установки драйверов nVidia тут: http://goo.gl/7gYgP на анг. здесь https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia см. !nvidia-nouveau !xswat
<[Raiden]> хотя 10.04  может и ок будет , в более новых требуются ещё манипуляции
<Intrpt> 280.13 ставил из ппа, последние 285 руками.. может где и моя ошибка.
<[Raiden]> если руками, то могло слететь от обновления ядра
<[Raiden]> не только месы
<Intrpt> нет, ядро после этого не обновлялось
<[Raiden]> я не знаю других причин
<Intrpt> переключил ноут на внешний моник через х.. после этого слетел драйвер.. ясно, судя по всему проблема не в системе, а в моих руках была. =)
#ubuntu-ru 2011-10-19
<mint> Привет товарищи линуксоиды! Можете помочь с работой вебкамеры на убунте 11.04?
<mavron> Всем привет! Кто смотрит презентацию Android 4.0 ? Расскажите о чем говорят, а то инет лимитированный ((((
<Lame_master> пиздеееееец мужики....
<Lame_master> думал устранить проблему с автозапуском
<Lame_master> mv /var/run/* /run/
<Lame_master> хотел сделать
<Lame_master> сделал mv /var/* /run/*
<Lame_master> пиздееееццц.....
<Ilshat> есть кто?
<sharikoff> я
<Ilshat> как запустить X'ы. у меня домашний комп стоит на стадии выбора пользователя
<Ilshat> через ssh
<novns> Ilshat, подключиться через ssh -X и там запускать нужные приложения
<Ilshat> novns: да не. мне их надо запустить на самой машине, без вывода у себя. т.е. тупо залогинится. а потом они сами автозапуском встанут.
<novns> а целиком десктоп передавать - это не правильный выбор, но тоже можно
<novns> надо vnc настраивать
<Ilshat> а какой процесс отвечает за выбор пользователя?
<novns> в стандартном гноме - gdm
<novns> а в убунте - что-то другое
<Ilshat> vnc можно удаленно настроить и включить?
<novns> хз
<novns> почему бы и нет
<User970[web]> всем привет!
<Evilkiss> Всем привет!
<Demar[web]> Всем привет, подскажите как отредактировать ярлык сообщений? Мне нужно от туда удалить "ЧАТ" или заменить ссылку "ЧАТ" с Empathy на Pidguin
<Alhemist> привет
<Alhemist> ярлык сообщений? может приложения? где он находится
<Alhemist> ?
<Evilkiss> какой ярлык?
<Demar[web]> ну да так наверное точнее будет... имеется ввиду справа вверху значок конверта )
<Demar[web]> Стоит 11.10 с Unity
<Alhemist> обычными средствами ни как
<Alhemist> установите пиджин, и там же в конвертике будет ссылка и на него
<Alhemist> у меня, по крайней емре, он там есть
<Demar[web]> да у меня он там есть
<Evilkiss> народ,а как установить или какую прогу лучше использовать, что, когда мне приходит письмо на почту/почты - показывало
<Demar[web]> но там так же осталась и ссылка "ЧАТ"
<Demar[web]> эмм Тандерберд не катит?
<Alhemist> ну осталась ссылка, ну и пусть
<ghabit> Добрый день. Есть пару вопросов. 1. Я установил gnome-shell, но каждый раз меня при загрузке компа логинит в юнити. 2. При загрузке компа надпись ubuntu "кривая" - не того разрешения.
<Demar[web]> ну блни а удалить? =)
<ghabit> Помогите пожалуйста.
<Demar[web]> Гамбит
<Demar[web]> по втором вопросу я так понимаю ты поставил 11.10 и у тебя видео карта nVidia?
<ghabit> Demar[web], да.
<ghabit> Причем с livecd буткартинку показывало верно.
<Demar[web]> надо обновить драйвера
<Demar[web]> заходишь в Центр приложений ubuntu и там в поиске набираешь nVidia ну и там думаю разберешся
<Demar[web]> там два варианта паритарных драйверов будет один из них подцепится нормально после ребута все будет
<Demar[web]> отпишиь потом как получилось или нет, я как раз только вчера столкнулся с такой хренью.
<ghabit> Demar[web], спасибо, буду сейчас пробовать.
<Demar[web]> давай
<ghabit> Demar[web], там несколько версий.
<ghabit> Как посмотреть какие дрова у меня уже установлены и какие нужно ставить?
<baronos> nvidia setting , ati control center, другие фиг знает)
<Alhemist> ПАраметры системы - Драйверы устройств, выбрать рекомендуемый, нажать кнопку - Активировать
<HelpMePLZ> гайз, хэллоу
<HelpMePLZ> нид хэлп
<HelpMePLZ> бессердечные гремлины
<Ilshat> хы
<Ilshat> войс войс
<baronos> !ask
<ubuntuhelp> Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<Evilkiss> Может кто-нибудь, в чём может быть проблема? Когда слышаю или смотрю фильм - то звук резко переходит на хрипение и только перезапуск проги возращает на свои места....
<Ilshat> во всех фильмах так?
<baronos> Evilkiss ковыряй звук, или перестанови пульс или тестани на    другой проге
<Evilkiss> вот странно, вот получил сообщение отсюда
<Evilkiss> сразу звук перешёл на хрипение
<Demar[web]> дрова может быть... хотя скорее плеер
<Evilkiss> а как переустановить пульс?
<Evilkiss> плееры разные
<Evilkiss> влс, хбмс, банши
<Evilkiss> одно и тоже на всех
<baronos> на хелп убунту есть
<HelpMePLZ> люди
<Demar[web]> Господа, кто сталкивался с проблемой запуска Skype на 11.10 i386?
<Demar[web]> люди слушают
<baronos> нет проблем со скайпом
<HelpMePLZ> у меня стоят винда 7 и убунту (вчера поставил). теперь ни винда ни убунту не видят жесткий диск с музыкой, фото и прочим
<HelpMePLZ> что делать?
<Demar[web]> у меня встал он нормально, а вот не запускается.... жмакаю на ярлык через unity и все реакции нет
<Ilshat> Demar[web]: пробуй в консоле набрать skype
<baronos> Demar[web] ты в ппрцесах глянь его
<baronos> Demar[web] если есть там выруби и заново запусти и на автозапуск не ставь тупит он)
<mortuary> hello
<HelpMePLZ> здрств
<baronos> Demar[web] запусти в терминале глянь что пишет
<User093[web]> кто может помочь с вопросом по сетям в virtualbox
<Ilshat> User093[web]: пишешь проблему. если кто знает, ответит
<User093[web]> хост ubuntu, гость debian ... не хочет пинговать друг-друга( оочень нужна сетка между ними
<mortuary> User093[web], а в настройках сетевого соединения виртуальной коробки что стоит?
<Ilshat> т.е. не пингуется с виртуальной осью?
<baronos> гугли это поможет
<User093[web]> mortuary, стоит мост.. типа как тут http://www.showmehow.ru/blog/2008-11-13-29
<User093[web]> mortuary, для гостевого в данном случае ставлю на eth0 свой ip, gateway как у моста и маску
<mortuary> не дамал, что там для этого шаматинь нужно
<ghabit> Вопрос. Я пользуюсь gnome 3. вот скрин рабочего стола -  http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/27/20111019101419.png/ как избавиться от темной полосы этой, в меню всех окон?
<Demar[web]> изменить схему цвета на Ambient к примеру )
<Demar[web]> у тебя какая-то тема стоит не стандартная видимо
<baronos> меняй тему гтк3 или измени код темы))
<baronos> я тему elements поставил смотрится няшно)
<Evilkiss> народ, помогите настроить поэтапно, чтоб тхундер уведомлял о новом письме в конверте
<baronos> дополнение стпвь
<baronos> там плагин уведомления или как то так
<Evilkiss> а то скачал тхундербирд 7, установил libnotify-bin, в тхундере добавил в адд-он menu integration
<Evilkiss> но, всё, что появилось в конверте, так это mozilla-thuderbird mail/news, но нет ни какой стрелки к нему, а также не уведомляет о новых письмах
<baronos> я ставил плагин fire..... не помню точно, и еще какой то и все норм было
<baronos> а еще есть вроде прога майл нотифи или маил уведомление в центре приоожений
<Evilkiss> ок,спасибо, пойду смотреть
<actronix> dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdb - альтернатива kill disk  при переустановке  всегда делаю. Сейчас пробовать не советую ))))
<SergeyIT> actronix, это зачем?
<actronix> Это забивает нолями всю поверхность. Иначе говоря прости стирает ВСЕ что там есть. Диск будет чистый как с магазина. Потом можно форматировать итд  итп....
<actronix> соответственно это у меня sdb, а тк это может быть какой угодно диск. hd* ; sd* ....
<SergeyIT> actronix, особенно полезно новичкам - при ошибке уже ничего не восстановишь
<actronix> Раньше при переустановке пользовался active kill disk с мультизагрузки, пока не познакомился с dd. И то случайно. )
<actronix> Процесс очень долгий. И в конце он должен пожаловаться, что вроде как места нет.
<skai-falkorr> SergeyIT: не мешай параноикам мучить свои комплексы и болезни
<actronix> ПРараметров то нет, а генератор нолей бесконечен.
<actronix> ))))
<Evilkiss> народ, это нормально,когда я включаю thunderbird,то он только тогда начинает обновлять почту...и только после этого выходит,что мне новое сообщение?
<Evilkiss> или он должен автоматически обновлять?
<actronix> Хм. Счас  посмотрим, но вообще какая то периодичность должна быть.
<actronix> Там вроде это даже настраивается.
<SeaCaT> Народ, ку . сКАжите, вот эта инструкция для убунты идет? http://wiki.eeeuser.com/ru:ubuntu:eeexubuntu:customization
<SeaCaT> автомонтирование USB?
<actronix> Evilkiss зайди в edit->account settings->server settings. Там разберёшся.
<actronix> У меня раз в 10 минут проверяет.
<actronix> SeaCaT а в чем суть проблемы?
<actronix> automount в убунту и так нормально работает.
<Evilkiss> что-то я понять не могу, ну ни как не могу настроить, чтоб показывало уведомления
<baronos> плагины мучай для него
<Evilkiss> и конвертик становился зелёным, как после сообщения пидгин
<SeaCaT> actronix: Не автомонтируется ЮСБ и харды. ТОесть - при подключении USBхарда - ноль реакции, словно его не чует, а при перезагрузке системы Audacious не может играть файлы из плейлиста, передобавлять приходжится
<Evilkiss> так установил плагины...на сайте показано, что должно после этого плагина приходить уведомления,а также загораться
<baronos> отправь себе мыло и посмотри
<Evilkiss> так,этим я и занимаюсь
<Evilkiss> уже писем 10 отправил
<baronos> ты устанавливал из центра приложений?
<baronos> эволюшен удалил?
<actronix> Держи
<actronix> Должно помочь
<actronix> http://vanoc.ru/ubuntu/avtomontirovanie-diskov-v-ubuntu/
<SeaCaT> спс
<Demar[web]> Baronos актуален =) Evolution надо удалить )
<baronos> кстати у меня у одного при переходе в ждущий режим юсб клава перестает работать пока не переключишь в другой вход?
<actronix> Да
<actronix> Погоди....
<actronix> В ждущий?
<baronos> ага
<actronix> А зачем ты его используешь?
<artus> !enter | actronix
<ubuntuhelp> actronix: Не используйте Enter как знак препинания, пишите свои вопросы/ответы в одной строке
<baronos> бывает случайно промахнусь и на клаве по кнопке жахну)))
<actronix> Ха. Знаю эту гадскую кнопку. Отверткой её заразу оттуда. ))))
<baronos> надо найти фаил в котором поменять можно, потому что в перенезначении делать то кнопка срабатывает(
<Evilkiss> короче ничего не понятно
<Evilkiss> удалил еволутион
<Evilkiss> и?
<Evilkiss> отправил письмо
<Evilkiss> ноль эмоций у тхундера
<baronos> и теперь сделай по умолчанию новый почтовик
<artus> @kick Evilkiss че расфлудился то?
<artus> !enter | Evilkiss
<ubuntuhelp> Evilkiss: Не используйте Enter как знак препинания, пишите свои вопросы/ответы в одной строке
<Evilkiss> artus, тогда обьясни мне сколько максимум можно писать в сообщение?
<artus> Evilkiss, причем здесь максимум? или до тебя смысл фразы не дошол?
<Evilkiss> artus, дошёл... просто я тут написал сообщение длинное, мне ответили, что вышли одни ероглифы, типа что я слишком много написал,должен разбить сообщения
<actronix> Хм...а зачем  тебе вообще этот плагин?
<artus> Evilkiss, ну дык если клиент не режет то не более 255 знаков)
<actronix> Загони буревестника в автозапуск и держи его постоянно свернутым, а как письмо придет, то будет тебе красивое сообщение.
<artus> Evilkiss, ек тя в крайновти то бросает)
<artus> *с
<baronos> помоему проше поставить какой нить треймаил и привязать к нему мыло, а почтовики в топку)))
<actronix> Ну тут на любителя.
<artus> ога) есть же гугломейл для трея)
<Evilkiss> artus, я вообще-то просто любитель писать длинные, чтоб сразу всё расписать в одном сообщение, просто не очень уже приятно, когда написал,а потом тебе сообщают-одни ероглифи, напиши заново
<actronix> Гугломеил?
<actronix> Он кроме Gmail  чего нить умеет?
<baronos> ну вот, да замечательная пррга
<|rapidsp|> actronix: сам то как думаешь? :)
<artus> Evilkiss, ищи в настройках клиента ограничитель) он сам разобет) если клиент адекватный конечно)
<Evilkiss> baronos, вот, что после удаления еволутион,я должен сделать,а я что-то прозевал-из-за пинка
<dmay> гмеил давно умеет десктоп нотификейшены, еслишто
<artus> actronix, зачем? у меня гугла собирает почту со всех почтовиков, выпиливает спам и сортирует по папочкам)
<dmay> в гуглохроме, во всяком
<baronos> Evilkiss поставь по умолчанию почтовик,
<Evilkiss> baronos, это как? Если у меня уже стоит тхундер, его что, надо заного снести и поставить?
<baronos> попытка не пытка))
<Evilkiss> artus, а ты пользуешься пидгином, там это есть?
<artus> Evilkiss, вот не пойму, такая проблема поставить плагин для трея и засунуть в автостарт громоптица? чтоб он при старте сворачивался )
<artus> Evilkiss, пиджин зло) weechat же )
<baronos> эвилкисс кури настройки почтовика о привязке к системе)
<Evilkiss> artus, короче не проблема, но когда новичок и в убунту и в тхундере, то хотелось получить бы информацию, как это делается
<artus> Evilkiss, ты в настроки птицы смотрел? ))
<Evilkiss> artus, вот именно, я уже туда лазил, смотрел, установил плагин messaging menu integration 0.6
<artus> вобщето системный нотификатор и так будет тебе кричать о новых письмах )
<baronos> а firetray глян есть такой плагин?
<Evilkiss> artus, и где это такой системный?
<Evilkiss> baronos, и что это огонь делает?
<SAPetrovich> всем привет, кто может посоветовать опенсурс систему электронного документооборота на убунту сервер
<baronos> вроде он уведомлял мне о почте
<baronos> в шелле все проще с уведомлениями и няшно)))
<actronix> Ye xnj htibkb c gjxnjq&
<actronix> Ну что решили с почтой?
<actronix> А то есть решение по поводу трея. Я вообще удалил этот конвертик.
<Evilkiss> baronos, короче я понял, что он делает...он создаёт новую иконку в трее, и там сообщает,когда приходит письмо-и как видно работает
<actronix> Теперь когда жму на крестик у меня почтовик прыгает в трей.
<baronos> ну ты хоть этому доволен?)))
<actronix> https://addons.mozilla.org/ru/thunderbird/addon/firetray/
<actronix> Этот аддон тут упоминался.
<Evilkiss> baronos, лучше чем ничего...спасибо. Просто я искал решение, чтоб в конвертике всё появлялось...
<baronos> Evilkiss гугли смотри может кто сталкивалмя
<artus> Evilkiss, не работает таким макаром конфертик у тб)
<artus> Evilkiss, и вообе, так ли нужен громоптиц то )
<baronos> он в 11.10 наверно работает
<actronix> Это 11.10 неверно работает.
<Evilkiss>  baronos, я уже искал, на сайтах, где было сказано, что после этого должно работать- у меня почему-то не работал, хотя всё делал пошагово
<actronix> Много жалоб на эту версию.
<artus> Evilkiss, а бубунта то у тя какая?
<Evilkiss> 10.04
<actronix> Пока зеленаЯ наверное нет смысла ставить.
<artus> Evilkiss, странно, должно работать
<Evilkiss> artus, вот поэтому я тут и удивляюсь... почему так, когда всё сделал правильно
<artus> ну поломали наверно) бывает)
<Dmitrix> Всем привет! нужна помощь после обновления до 11.10
<Dmitrix> принтер стал печатать кракозябры, это уже где то обсуждалось?
<Demar[web]> а в либре офисе отображается текст нормально?
<SergeyIT> Dmitrix, попробуй переставь драйвера на принтер
<Dmitrix> пробовал, не помогает
<Dmitrix> и такая ситуация на нескольких компах
<Dmitrix> вот скан http://pinpic.ru/img/168233.html
<Dmitrix> если никто ничего не знает, подскажите в какую ветку форума писать =)
<baronos> файлы созданный в лине печатает так же?
<boris_t> попробуй pdf распечатать, скорее всего бага со шрифтами
<boris_t> и чего собственно печатаеш из какой проги
<baronos> или файлы созданные в винде в мс в кодировке ср1251 , как вариант)))
<actronix> не похоже
<actronix> Судя по скрину, тут даже не 1251, тут какой то глюк
<actronix> Текст почти читаем, но вот откуда эта "С"...
<actronix> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=47971.0
<actronix> Тут похожая проблема.
 * baronos друиды атакуют)))
<Dmitrix> baronos: pdf отлично напечатался, я экспортировал текст из writer
<boris_t> печатаеш текст из libreoffice ???
<DeepOS> Всем привет, нужна помощь
 * baronos телепат активейтед
<Dmitrix> boris_t: да из libre office
<DeepOS> Не могу соединиться сюда через Pidgin
<Resager> DeepOS: у меня вот тоже на мониторе окошко появилось, не подскажешь что делать?
<DeepOS> Какое окошко?
<Resager> DeepOS: воот, тебе нужна конкретика! И нам тоже
<DeepOS> Я не знаю, как подключится в этот чат через Pidgin, объясните, как делать с самого начала, пошагово
<baronos> DeepOS сервер прописал, зарегался, че пишет nicksrerv?
<DeepOS> Стопэ, где зарегался?
<baronos> читай на форуме а потом сюда иди
<baronos> там пошагово и интересно
<DeepOS> А сцылку прямую мона?
<Intrpt> мда
<boris_t> http://google.ru
<baronos> help.ubuntu.ru
<SeaCaT> baronos:" пошагово и интересно "  :D
<Nor8>  MIRO плеер использует кто-нибудь?
<Mourat> Здорово, хлопцы!
<Mourat> Сделал наконец регулировку яркости. Теперь мой шампунь не щиплет глазки )
<Ilshat> как в tcpdump указать ip?
<fedusia> tcpdump host
<fedusia> tcpdump host 10.1.2.3
<Ilshat> спс
<SeaCaT> Народ, для 11.04 это сработает? http://pastebin.com/U0LLD57j
<Mourat> гнома поставил, что-то он уродлив, это нормально? http://s010.radikal.ru/i311/1110/e5/cd5501f0ed3f.png
<fedusia> Чем unity не устроил?
<DeepOS> Видимо непривычно
<[Raiden]> SeaCaT: Думаю что нет, не помню такого косяка в 11.04
<SeaCaT> Спаси меня , о великий!  !Ati
<SeaCaT> !Феш
<SeaCaT> !Ati
<ubuntuhelp> Руководство установки драйвера для видеокарты ATI: http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/установка_драйвера_ati (eng): https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI См так же: World of Warcraft с картами ATI: !ati-wow
<[Raiden]> замена железа точн оспасёт
<victor0000> SeaCaT: sudo blkid
<[Raiden]> кривая строка в фстаб как бы намекает, что может произойти, если юзать кривые сборки
<[Raiden]> нуб сделает 1 опечатку, а вы будете трахатсья месяц
<baronos> [Raiden] кстати ставил тут без гуя ос потом шелл воткнул, вообщем мне терпения не хватило вме поставить и настроить, и плохо знаю линь чтоб так делать :D
<baronos> *все
<[Raiden]> Ну, мои соболезнования.
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> Бери обычный десктоп, ставь гшелл, удаляй компиз
<[Raiden]> он за собой утянет юнити
<[Raiden]> и всё
<[Raiden]> и юнити 2д руками в синаптике
<baronos> я только не понял что отвечает за монтирование в наутилусе чтоб пароль не просил
<[Raiden]> baronos: тут надо читать про udev\devicekit и ещё про членство в группах
<[Raiden]> врод
<[Raiden]> е
<ghabit> Добрый день. Когда регулирую звук, то на полэкрана такой http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/163/20111019125604.png/ отстой вываливается. Можно как-то вырубить или заменить?
<baronos> ок, учту в след раз, потренеруюсь на виртуалке)
<[Raiden]> Ну или напиши просто на форум, что есть и что надо. Я не в курсе.
<baronos> ghabit она не отключаеться посое? попробуй вырубить уведомление
<baronos> после**
<ghabit> baronos, где вырубить?
<ghabit> С удовольствием бы избавился от этого ужаса.
<Alhemist> gvfs помоему за монтирование отвечает
<Alhemist> могу ошибаться
<baronos> powermenu  там есть уведомления
<ghabit> baronos, у меня такой команды нету.
<Mourat> гнома поставил, что-то он уродлив, это нормально? http://s010.radikal.ru/i311/1110/e5/cd5501f0ed3f.png
<baronos> или смотреть надо в dconf
<baronos> это спам чтоли?
<[Raiden]> Mourat: да, это gnome3 fallback , он такой
<[Raiden]> по умолчанию
<ghabit> Mourat, раз уж поставил 3й гном, то лучше gnome-shell уже используй.
<Mourat> блин, на картинке он был по симпатичнее! )
<Mourat> шелл видел, он что-то не клевый )
<ghabit> И что за надпись BRAID вверху в установщике приложений?
<ghabit> Mourat, а ты попробуй еще.
<[Raiden]> после некоторого приложения рук это может быт ьпримерно таким http://storage1.static.itmages.ru/i/11/1019/h_1319021337_8344724_5a19e772d5.png
<Mourat> может и норм, я там с управлением не сразу разобрался
<[Raiden]> в г3 с управлением косяк ваще.
<ghabit> Mourat, я сразу снес. А потом еще раз поставил. Потерпи 15 минут.
<[Raiden]> Mourat: Кстати, если хочешь настройки панели, дави alt+пкм
<ghabit> Итак, дубль
<ghabit> 2
<ghabit> Добрый день. Когда регулирую звук, то на полэкрана такой http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/163/20111019125604.png/ отстой вываливается. Можно как-то вырубить или заменить?
<chapt> [Raiden]: а что нового то, доковская панель, прозрачность и обои?
<DeepOS> Raiden помоги, плиз
<Mourat> это компизом его настраивать?
<[Raiden]> chapt: да, настоящая прозрачность и другой вм
<[Raiden]> Mourat: кого его, простите? Если гном3 фоллбэк , то нет. Но при желани там может быт ьи компиз
<[Raiden]> Я бы вообще не советовал новичкам всё что начинается с gnome3
<artus> [Raiden], а на днях ты говорил обратное, мол пусть привыкают )
<baronos> ну это извращение ставить шелл чтоб юзать фаллбэк, сидеть тогда уж на г2 и не орать что гном шелл фигня
<[Raiden]> врятли я мог обратное сказать
<[Raiden]> даже в случае вс гш, сразу придется осваивать консоль, гсеттингс, возможно даже правку конфиго в /etc
<ghabit> Еще вопрос.
<skai-falkorr> хотите гном2 - юзайте минт
<[Raiden]> т.к. они выпилили из гуи все настройки
<ghabit> Бутап лого "растянутое" - неправильного разрешение. Как поправить?
<baronos> менеджер загрузки там разрешение менять можно
<[Raiden]> artus: Я советовал гном3 фаллбэк тем , кто собрался преходить с гном2 на другие де, как вариант. Но никак не новичку. :)
<ghabit> baronos, у меня 1680х1050 - смогу настроить?  И где менеджер этот найти?
<baronos> в центре приложениц, или юзай гугл
<[Raiden]> Новичку нужна хотя бы минимально рабочее. А это либо xubuntu , либо kubuntu , гном таким если станет, то года через два+-
<[Raiden]> даже юнити более готовое к юзу кажется :)
<[Raiden]> это только моё имхо
<baronos> неее, гш однозначно))
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> ну кому что
<ghabit> Баньши можно научить в трей сворачиваться?
<[Raiden]> значек баньши в миксере не подходит?
<baronos> банши зло, ритмбокс лучше
<ghabit> А я его там не вижу.
<ghabit> О.о
<[Raiden]> У тебя юнити?
<ghabit> gnome3
<[Raiden]> а..
<ghabit> ghome-shell т.е.
<[Raiden]> ghabit: тогда другой расклад. Сунь мышу в павый нижний угол
<[Raiden]> правый
<[Raiden]> есть расширение для преноса трея наверх, но где икак хвоется - я не помню. И трея или отдельного значка - тоже не помн
<[Raiden]> ю
<[Raiden]> зовётся*
<baronos> дополнение ужасное но рабочее, лучше руками править под необходимое по
<ghabit> [Raiden], там тоже баньши нет.
<[Raiden]> по мне, так банши и  ритмбокс апсолютно одинакове , ненужное зло, т.к. в моей колекции есть cue
<[Raiden]> ghabit: тогда незнаю, по настройкам баньши полазь
<baronos> http://moonreal.org.ua/?p=49
<[Raiden]> )
<Mourat> не пойму как свернуть окно в Gnome shell есть только кнопка закрыть
<[Raiden]> теперь я думаю понятно, почему я буду это советовать кому угодно, только не новичку.
<baronos> установи гном твик тул и поставь кнопки или правый клик на рамке окне
<Dmitrix> я попытался как мог детально описать проблему с принтером http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=171387.0
<|rapidsp|> Mourat: горячей клавишей :)
<baronos> [15:14] (Druids91) фух. неужели =) но в чат писать не могу =( хотя зарегистрировался и авторизовался. можешь вот эту тему кинуть в чат? http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=171332.0
<[Raiden]> врятли авторизвоался
<Bitstream[web]> Друзья, кто может помочь мне?
<Bitstream[web]> с Убунтой
<ghabit> Добрый день. Когда регулирую звук, то на полэкрана такой http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/163/20111019125604.png/ отстой вываливается. Можно как-то вырубить или заменить?
<[Raiden]> другое де предлогать можно?
<boris_t> пересобери гном)
<Druids91> 123
<boris_t> +b ghabit
<[Raiden]> если хочешь гугли или поласий в dconf-editor\gconf-editor , может там и есть отклбчение этой нотификации
<[Raiden]> з
<Druids91> Во, долго мучался =)http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=171332.0 - можете глянуть, вдруг кто сталкивался
<ghabit> boris_t, ?
<Mourat> [Raiden], что у тебя за тема стоит?
<Ravkoff> qq. что скажете на ето?:) http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=171380.msg1267417#msg1267417
<Druids91> и сейчас не видно?
<baronos> видно
<Druids91> вот, значит авторизовался =)
<Druids91> ктонить подключен по l2tp?
<baronos> Ravkoff прикольно
<Ravkoff> очень:)
<baronos> удали и поставь заного
<Ravkoff> я пишу на форум о проблеме только в случаях когда не смог решить её сам:) переустановка и другие способы лечения описанные в сети попробовал - эффекта ноль, пичалька:(
<baronos> переставь ос
<baronos> 7минут и новая ос стоит
<Druids91> с моей пробелмой всё куда хуже видать =(
<User708[web]> privet vsem!
<artus> User708[web], транслит запрещеш
<artus> *счен
<User708[web]> прошу прощения, менял язык. прошу помощи, сделал на флешке убунту, грузитс все хорошо, но настраиваешь пользователя все как надо под себя, перезагружаешься и все сбрасывается, можно ли сделать чтобы на флешке убунту была  и с флешки пос
<artus> User708[web], гугли как сделать ливку с squashfs
<User708[web]> и еще 1 вопрос пожалуйста, как суда поставить драйвер интел ГМА видео карта в буке? где взять? куда вообще? на форуме смотрел только ничего не понял..
<Druids91> юзер если, есть винда могу софтинку 1ну посоветовать для ливки
<User708[web]> винда есть!
<baronos> это в личку
<Resager> я вообще встроенной софтиной в убунте делал такую флеху. сохраняет норм
<Druids91> юзер в личку чиркани
<Demar[web]> дайте линк на ман по удалению Unity )
<baronos> потерпи до завтра:D
<artus> baronos, завтра юнити превратитцо в тыкву? )
<baronos> artus ахаха типа того))
<mortuary> скорее она уже тыква
<mortuary> в карету бы ее
<artus> ну вот нафига ставить самую распоследнюю бубунту чтоб потом выпиливать из нее части? от нечего делать чтоль?
<Demar[web]> дане в целом unity норм, просто она координально отличается от привычного всем kde и gnome в этом ее проблема =)
<artus> Demar[web], ну дык не загружайся в нее, или очень руки чешутцо?
<Demar[web]> чешутся шо ппц )
<[Green]> artus: тогда будет неочем говорить)
<artus> [Green], да вот у меня тоже такое впечатление складывается)
<Demar[web]> Грин то же тему говорит )
<Intrpt> хмм.. кто-нибудь прошивкой телефонов под убунту занимался?
<baronos> неполучилось в плане дройда, даже через виртуалкку с виндой
<cnonim> всем привет
<cnonim> подскажите, у мня ubuntu server 10.04 тормозит на сервере с 4 процами и 16Гб оперативки... что я делаю не так?
<|rapidsp|> top
<novns> cnonim, что именно тормозит-то?
<vdrandom> htop удобнее
<cnonim> novns: ну в основном я могу судить по GUI
<[Raiden]> ты задаешь вопросы неправильно, как минимум )
<[Raiden]> гуи, видеокарты и дрова бывают разные. + могут стоят правильно и нет.
<artus> cnonim, гуи? на сервере? нуну))
<cnonim> |rapidsp|: я топ предоставил бы, но оно у меня зависло, я перезагрузил сервер и оно больше не грузится, щас пробую еще раз установить, если будет тоже самое будет top, но что в нем смотреть, проц не загружен, ubuntu определила 16 процессоров, хотя я процов 4 и они DualC
<cnonim> artus: а как ты предлагаешь без X ставить допустим oracle?
<artus> cnonim, ну иксы там нужны чисто чтоб поставить ) и все ) зачем же их грузить все время?
<artus> так что ненадо ляля)
<novns> сегодня с марселем
<cnonim> artus: ну я как раз собирался поставить )
<[Raiden]> про гипертрейдинг никогда не слышал?
<novns> пардон. не тот канал
<[Raiden]> cnonim: --^
<cnonim> [Raiden]: а все вопрос отпал )))
<SergeyIT> cnonim, комп сгорел?
<vdrandom> никто под линуксами с x264 10 bit aka Hi10P не сталкивался?
<[Raiden]> Я нет , и смысла много не вижу. Видеокарты 8 бит на цвет, а матрицы если тн , то ваще 6бит + аналог дизеринга
<vdrandom> я тоже не вижу
<vdrandom> а саберы жмут в 10 бит ._.
<[Raiden]> ну, с другой стороны больше не меньше )
<cnonim> SergeyIT: да не я про 16 процов, говорю вопрос отпал
<[Raiden]> вдруг когда-то потом это виде придется смотреть на 10бит железе
<[Raiden]> а сча не увидишь нефига
<vdrandom> в прямом смысле нифига
<vdrandom> потому что штатные кодеки убунты его ниасиливают :)
<Onkeltem> На Гноме 2 можно было размещать кастомные ланчеры прям на панели - было оч удобно. Как на Gnome 3 это делать?
<Onkeltem> или какие альтернативы имеются?
<vdrandom> да что там убунты - в арчике с самыми свежими пакетами тоже не играет
<[Raiden]> Onkeltem: гном-шелл или гном3 fallback?
<Onkeltem> [Raiden]: шелл
 * Onkeltem решил писать отныне ГШ
<[Raiden]> Onkeltem: в режиме превью окон там есть панелька с избранным софтом. Есть расширение которое дублирует эти иконки на верхнюю панель - как 1 из вариантов. Другой вариан т- писать расширение отображающее твою иконку :)
<Onkeltem> Еще я заметил, что когда в overview входишь на ГШ, а потом обратно, то анимация не плавна - скачками
<[Raiden]> тоже часто пишу ГШ , а то мног обукв.
<Onkeltem> [Raiden]: уже пробовал что-нибудть писать?
<Onkeltem> из расширений
<Onkeltem> Очень полезный блог оказывается WebUpd8
<[Raiden]> Onkeltem: неа. Только ставил чужие. Когда смотрел ГШ
<[Raiden]> потом убежал на кде
<[Raiden]> возможно навсегда :)
<[Raiden]> но это только моё решение. Вы там сами мотрите
<SergeyIT> [Raiden], оптимист! )
<[Raiden]> Onkeltem: угу, ещё советую заглядывать на http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/
<[Raiden]> SergeyIT: Я не то что бы оптимист, просто всегда юзал кде, исключением были последние пару лет. Теперь вернулся.
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> переждал в общем 4.0 и т.д.
<[Raiden]> а первая версия которую увидел 1.1.2
<[Raiden]> иногда чего ставил помимо. Е16, хфце, опенбокс. Сча в данынй момент стоит опенбокс и гном-шелл , помимо. Гружу иногда
<[Raiden]> получился рассказ "о себе"
<[Raiden]> ^)
<Nor8>  MIRO плеер кто-нибудь использует?
<[Raiden]> видел 1 раз
<Onkeltem> [Raiden]: отлично, уже кое-что оттудова себе поставил )
<cnonim> exit
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Ну видел не считается.
<[Raiden]> z jykfqy d ,hfeptht cvjnh. b gjkmpe. bp,hfyyjt rfr htcehcjd? nfr b ,hfepthf
<[Raiden]> хм
<andrey_> на http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk rss есть*?
<[Raiden]> я онлайн в браузере смотрю в обещем. Миро не пригодился
<andrey_> а всё увидел
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Я поставил, последняя версия вполне нормальная, только флэш в 64-битной версии не цепляет )))
<[Raiden]> сча посмотрю
<[Raiden]> как они его хитро назвали GTK+ based RSS video aggregator
<Nor8> [[Raiden]: Так и есть, он многое умеет )))
<[Raiden]> как проверить работу флэша?
<[Raiden]> на ютую зайти?
<[Raiden]> ютуб
<[Raiden]> Хм, уже вижу
<Nor8>  [Raiden]: Работает флэш?
<[Raiden]> не видит плагина, сча погуглю
<Nor8>  [Raiden]: Как успехи?
<andrey_> как по русски сказать деплоинг
<andrey_> развертка не звучит как то)
<Nor8>  andrey_: установка
<artus> andrey_, маркетолог?
<Nor8> установка*
<andrey_> не
<artus> надо придумать мегаопределение ?
<andrey_> есть веб - приложение, когда его на сервер развертываешь))
<andrey_> не, я в диплом пишу))
<artus> вот пря м развертываеш) ты его в упакеовке на системный блок сервера развертываеш? или у тя весь диплом в таких коментах? )
<Nor8>  andrey_: http://translate.google.com/?hl=ru#en|ru|deploy  По переводу смотри и выбери синоним. Deploy это именно установка, дислокация оборудования, зачастую военного.
<artus> andrey_, оно как было всю жисть установкой так и есть )
<andrey_> ну ладно пусть будет установка)
<andrey_> ды я тока начал диплом, на джанго+питон)
<tolbaz> на диске занято 15ГБ, из них половину 7,7ГБ занимает папка log, это норм?
<andrey_> tolbaz ~ да, почисти ее
<tolbaz> как? тупо удалить файлы?
<d00ker> всем привет! у меня проблемка с wi fi на Ubuntu 10.04 на Asus Eee PC 901
<andrey_> tolbaz ~ ага
<d00ker> кто сможет  помочь?
<artus> для начала было бы не плохо глянуть кто ж в нее так гадит то )(
<artus> d00ker, идеш в гугл\на форум , и береш мануал
<artus> уж на что на что а на ежика 901го их как бумаги туалетной
<d00ker> artus, перерыл все. Дельного ничего не нашел. проблема в том, что он точку доступа видит, но подключится не может
<artus> d00ker, там атеросовский чип, он не только подключаетцо но и ломает точки, проблема в чем ? поставь wicd
<d00ker> artus, попробую сейчас
<nigelist> Привет народ!
<nigelist> Подскажите редактор обложек и тегов для mp3.
<tolbaz> test
<ubuntuhelp> tolbaz, Понг понг понг...
<SergeyIT> d00ker. попробуй без шифрования и паролей, работает?
<d00ker> SergeyIT, да дело в том, что админ сети не я => доступа к настройкам роутера у меня нету
<SergeyIT> d00ker. так может пароль не тот
<d00ker> SergeyIT, в квартире 4 ноута, у всех работает по этому же паролю. Конкретно - проверил на своем ноутбуке
<hunter-12> всем ку
<hunter-12> у меня одного загловки окон в 11.10 неправильно отрисовываются?
<baronos> hunter-12 скрин
<hunter-12> нее
<hunter-12> отрисовываются то они правильно
<SergeyIT>  d00ker, а админ, случайно, по мак адресам проверку не установил?
<hunter-12> но при наведении на кнопочку ноль эмоций
<d00ker> SergeyIT, админ - мой сосед, который в этом ничего не понимает) я бы сам залез в роутер, но админ пароль забыл
<hunter-12> причем рамки находятся или в активном или неактивном виде, несмотря на то, активно ли сейчас окно
<hunter-12> ставил еще первую бету, хоум от 11.04 не подчищал почти
<d00ker> SergeyIT, http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=171416.0#top - вот, посмотри, может поймешь что
<[Raiden]> Nor8: а никак я погуглил и забил.
<SergeyIT>  d00ker, я это уже видел
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Угу, результутов ноль
<Nor8> результатов*
<d00ker> SergeyIT, не знаешь в чем проблема? мне вот кажется, что в роутере копаться надо...
<d00ker> был бы я админом сети - давно бы решил проблему
<hunter-12> ну так почему у окон может неправильно отрисовываться оформление? все окна выглядят как активные, в гш все нормально
<baronos> метасити гонит
<hunter-12> кстати говоря, в метасити тоже все отлично
<baronos> может компиз возмущаеться на погоду?
<hunter-12> кстати говоря, мне почти не приходит обновлений, в день релиза пришло только одно
<Ordossgm> есть кто живой?
<baronos> снеси нафиг поставь кашерный 11.10
<hunter-12> у меня он и стоит
<baronos> !ask
<ubuntuhelp> Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<[Raiden]> обновления были...
<hunter-12> странно
<[Raiden]> может зеркало тормозное выбрал
<baronos> hunter-12 имею ввиду с нуля
<[Raiden]> выбери основное
<[Raiden]> ))
<hunter-12> а где выбрать зеркало?
<[Raiden]> в источниках
<[Raiden]> до них можно добраться ил центра приложений, синаптика или из окна обновления
<hunter-12> щас посмотрю
<[Raiden]> и если хочешь обновки почале, вкличи там реп ubuntu proposed
<[Raiden]> [jnz vj;tn b yt yflj
<[Raiden]> хотя может и не надо
<Nor8>  В 11.10 cups и иже с ним каждый обновляются ))))
<[Raiden]> сегодня гном обновлялся. Например гедит пишет в версии 3.2.1
<[Raiden]> но у меня пропозед включено
<Nor8>  Ну у меня этого нет )))
<hunter-12> у меня нету, но cups обновился
<[Raiden]> вы ещё можете не видет много обновлений. - это от установленного софта зависит.
<Ordossgm> где можно взять драйверы на флай Е185 для Ubuntu 11?
<baronos> если в гугле нет значит нет вообще
<hunter-12> включил пропозед, обновлений на 57мб
<andrey_> !ask | Ordossgm
<ubuntuhelp> Ordossgm: Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<[Raiden]> Nor8: ты вроде утопал на хфце. Видел про глобал меню?
<Nor8>  [Raiden]: Это хелп из серии "как вам испортить Xubuntu, установив гном" )))))
<[Raiden]> скорее юнити )
<Nor8> [Raiden]: К тому же в Хубунту есть ухе свое глобал меню.
<[Raiden]> ну я про него и говрю
<Nor8> Без всяких ппа и выглядит лучше )))
<[Raiden]> Хм
<[Raiden]> ок
<[Raiden]> http://www.3dnews.ru/software/618543/
<baronos> гимп рулит
<SeaCaT> НЕ совсем...
<SeaCaT> В гимпе нет слоев, блин, все можно перетерпеть, как то извратившись, сдлеать то же что и фотожопе, но СЛОЕВ нет. А это - немаловажно.
<Nor8> SeaCaT: Вроде были они там или это плугин сторонний?
<SeaCaT> У  меня нет. студио 11,04
<SeaCaT> Нулевая. Плагин?
<baronos> да есть там слои
<novns> есть, конечно
<novns> куда юы они делись
<SeaCaT> Мекундочку
<Nor8>  SeaCaT: В правом меню опция "слои" есть и масса настроек для нее.
<[Raiden]> SeaCaT: ты наверное пошутил насчет слоев
<SeaCaT> Нет народ, я не шутил. ПРосто слоупок тааакооой мееедленный.... .
<SeaCaT> Извиняюсь, да , слои на месте..
<Resager> he Beatles - Old Brown Shoe
<[Raiden]> если вдруг чего, можно отсюда начать http://www.progimp.ru/
<Resager> ой
<baronos> вылезли боги юникс и сказали да будут слои в гимпе
<SeaCaT> Давайте взглянем на ГИМП, с позиций виндовс-юзера.
<baronos> нет
<artus> SeaCaT, как бе мнение виндовс-юзера никого не волнует то)
<Nor8> )))
<SeaCaT> Запустил. Мило. Но где основное окно? Ах, вот оно что, вот эта маленькая штучка и есть основное окно. фуф.
<artus> и да, причем тут гимп ?
<artus> @kick SeaCaT оффтоп и разведение срачиков
<[Raiden]> давайте взглянем. Найти что-то бесплатное под виндвос луше гимпа  врятли получится.
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Луяше только блендер, но у него маленько задачи другие )))
<[Raiden]> И если юзер виндвос , юзер не только виндовс. Есть некотоырй выйгрыш от юза 1 инструмента везде
<[Raiden]> инскейп местами лучше, когда верктор надо. В гимпе такие инструменты менее развиты
<[Raiden]> )
<baronos> инскейп мне понравился легок в усвоении
<sid_old> hi all ()
<[Raiden]> это объявление функции?
<[Raiden]> )
<andrey_> нет, это ее вызов
<Alagos> Добрый вечер. Есть компьютер Пентиум 2, 2 гигабайта жесткий диск, что на него можно установить и как, если к нему можно подключить только ком клаву и мышку, а у меня таких нет, и можно ли установить что то без привязки к
<Alagos> железу, подключив веник к другому компу?
<[Raiden]> http://www.servernews.ru/news/595113
<artus> Alagos, можно
<Alagos> artus: Я весь внимание.
<artus> Alagos, ты ссху главное подними)
<[Raiden]> Alagos: Deli linux , dsl и т.д. Из убунт если только lubintu
<[Raiden]> lubuntu
<[Raiden]> есть ли смысл вообще туда что-либ оставить или хранить дома такой хлам?
<[Raiden]> )
<Alagos> Нет, ты не понял. Это комп директора :)
<Alagos> Купить айфон 4s он себе смог, а вот комп у него такой... Чисто поржать, что ли? Или бронированная флешка...
<artus> Alagos, ваяту и роутер заделать)
<baronos> директор иди ты в ж... директор
<baronos> помоему проще будет сделать
<Nor8> Alagos: Puppy Linux или ВинХП и нечего голову ломать.
<baronos> а если лайф систему ему замутить?
<Alagos> Эм...
<Alagos> У него стояли 98-ые форточки, и то не очень резво работало :)
<Alagos> Я уже представляю каким матом он будет меня крыть, попробовав работать на ХР :)
<Nor8> Alagos: Да он в шоке будет от такой новизны )))))
<Alagos> Места на жестком не хватит для ХР )
<[Raiden]> Если речь про мск. То офисный комп стоит 5-6 т.р. Например в олди. КАк минимум с гигом рам и т.д.
<[Raiden]> при таком расклате п2 не нужен даром
<[Raiden]> д
<Alagos> Ладно, что накатить - это еще такое дело, но как накатить? У меня на всем предприятии нету ком клавы и мышки...
<artus> Alagos, если линукс то просто на винт накати и вставь
<Nor8>  Alagos: Тогда ставб паппи линукс ему
<Alagos> artus: просто на винт накатить паппи?
<artus> Alagos, можно и бубунту) 9.04  с альтернейта, с коробкой )
<Alagos> Бгг :)
<Alagos> Скорее уже 8.04
<artus> работать будет) вполне )
<Nor8> artus: Паппи меньше ресурса жрет )))
<artus> Alagos, я на первый пень 9ю ставил) очень даже бодро шевелилась)
<Alagos> Вот только разберётся ли он...
<artus> Nor8, ну тут же не канал паппи)
<artus> Alagos, а надо ли ему это все )
<[Raiden]> пробуйте лубунту 11.10 , будет тормозить, тогда любой линукс на 2.4 ядре или вин9х
<Alagos> Ему надо было просто данные удалить безвозвратно :)
<artus> [Raiden], вот ток лубунты там не хватало)
<Nor8> artus: Ну так то да, но с высоты своего дистра мы можем посоветовать дружественный нам релиз ))))
<artus> Nor8, ну паппи то да ) но можно и бубунту впилить так что не хуже будет)
<Alagos> Ну вот... Теперь я не знаю что выбрать...
<Ancle> Ребят, такая проблема, NM не может создать Wi Fi соединение в режиме Ad hoc. Вернее, само соединение создается, подключаюсь к нему, проходит секунд 20, а дальше - галопом по европам, рвет соединение и тут же подключается с интервалом 2 секунды. До этÐ
<Alagos> !utf-8
<ubuntuhelp> Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=19165.0 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<Nor8> Alagos: Есть идея лучше, ты пережигаешь ему материнку аккуратно и он завтра покупает новый комп, на который ты ставишь без проблем все, что захочешь )))) А у директора от нового железа зашкаливает вау-фактор, поднимается на неделю настроение, как минимум, и вам
<Alagos> !utf-8 | Ancle
<ubuntuhelp> Ancle: please see above
<artus> Alagos, это не утф
<artus> это передоз по буковкам
<artus> Ancle, http://itmages.ru/image/view/307852/297e2233 пополам реж мессагу
<Alagos> O_o
<Alagos> Передоз? У меня режет само на пару мессаг :)
<Alagos> Директору не нужен новый комп, у него айфон :)
<Ancle> Ребят, такая проблема, NM не может создать Wi Fi соединение в режиме Ad hoc.
<Ancle> Вернее, само соединение создается, подключаюсь к нему, проходит секунд 20,
<artus> Ancle, это к скаю) он тут пиарил нм )
<Alagos> А что с нм не так? Нормально он работает, если его не трогать :)
<Nor8> Alagos: А будет и комп и айфон, коллективом скиньтесь, купите ему абонемент в тренажерный зал, чтобы не закисал :-D
<artus> и не подключатся)
<Ancle> потом соединение рвется и подключается через секунду и опять рвется
<artus> Ancle, в логах что?
<lingal> Приветы. Есть вопрос по 11.10.
<artus> Ancle, а точнее что в syslog  сыпется при этом
<artus> lingal, и где же вопрос ?
<lingal> В /boot только ядро 2.6.35, а в /lib/modules модули только для 3.0.0-12. Почему так? И оно не грузится вообще. ипшет, что нету модулей
<Ancle> Я в логах не особо понимаю. Тут можно как нибудь файл лога прикрепить?
<lingal> Свежеустановленная
<artus> lingal, uname -a
<lingal> от куда? оно в busybox выпадает. могу там сделать
<artus> lingal, sudo apt-get install linux-image-$(uname -r) linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<[Raiden]> linux-image-$(uname -r) я думаю уже стоит :)
<lingal> Только установил. Оно не грузится. пишет Gave up waiting for root device. Common problems:
<lingal>         
<lingal>         -Boot args (cat /proc/cmdline)
<lingal>         -Check rootdelay= (did the system wait long enough?)
<lingal>         -Check root= (did the system wait for the right device?)
<lingal>         -Missing modules (cat /proc/modules; ls /dev)
<artus> эммм
<artus> а чего там делает 35е ядро то?
<artus> lingal, не флуди
<artus> !paste | lingal
<lingal> с лайвсиди uname -r дает 2.6.35-22
<ubuntuhelp> lingal: Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.pro , http://paste.ubuntu.com или http://paste.org.ru
<artus> если учесть что даже в 11ю04  38е ядро
<artus> lingal, дык причем тут лайвсд )
<lingal> в /boot ядро такое же. в /lib/modules папка с 3.0.0-12
<lingal> тоесть оно грузит 2.6 ядро и не видет модулей для себя наверное.
<artus> 35е ядро было кажись в 10й еще бубунте
<artus> откуда оно там вообще взялось
<lingal> на исошнике 11.10 такое ядро
<Ancle> http://paste.ubuntu.com/713396/
<Demar> д
<Ancle> Я весь файл кинул
<artus> а я говрил) последняя бубунта зло)
<Ancle> система сегодня поставлена
<Ancle> с нуля на флешку
<artus> skai-falkorr, почему твой нм фигово файфайку расшаривает?
<lingal> гружу лайф сиди. пишу uname -r, оно выдает 2.6.35-22-generic
<skai-falkorr> artus: потому что я его не писал?
<[Raiden]> lingal: какое лайвсд ты грузишь? и чем тебе 2.6.35 не нравится?
<Demar> Кто в теме как настроить VPNC черканите в приват плиз
<[Raiden]> lingal: lsb_release -d  набери
<[Raiden]> на лайвсд
<artus> lingal, ls -la /boot/ |grep config ток на винте смотри
<artus> в смысле где у тебя там бут примонтирован
<lingal> гружу ubuntu-11.10-desktop-i386.iso.
<[Raiden]> точно не 10.10?
<[Raiden]> )
<SeaCaT> Народ, половина приложений сворачивается в никуда, что делать? banshee, audaicious....
<lingal> ну initrd-3.00-12-generic не было в 10.10
<baronos> SeaCaT в правом нижнем углу мышью пошевели
<[Raiden]> 20:38:55] [[Raiden]]lingal: lsb_release -d  набери
<SeaCaT> ТАм ничего нет
<artus> Ancle, чет у тя сетка акурат после iptables валится)
<lingal> Raudeb, могу только с лайвсиди - Description: Ubuntu 11.10. Установленная не грузится
<baronos> [r
<Ancle> artus, и как это лечить?
<artus> Ancle, Interface wlan0.IPv4 no longer relevant for mDNS а может и по этому
<baronos> [Raiden] да ссылку с 3дньюс про гимп пожалуйста еще раз
<[Raiden]> http://www.3dnews.ru/software/618543/
<artus> Ancle, dnsmasq[1908]: failed to create listening socket for 10.42.43.1: Address already in use dnsmasq[1908]: FAILED to start up
<artus> Ancle, вобщем у тя там мутно как то все )
<SeaCaT> А смысл водить в правом нижнем углу?
<Ancle> Причем я могу подключиться к любой сети. И держит стабильно
<baronos> SeaCaT у тебя шелл или юнити?
<lingal> В конфиге груба сразу после установки явно прописано ядро 2.6.35. Потом оно гурзится и пишет gave up waiting for root device. и далее про could not load /lib/modules/3.0.0-12-generic/modules.deb no such file or directory.
<SeaCaT> Я не знаю. Убунта студио 11,04, если это поможет
<SeaCaT> А что это, шелл/юнити?
<lingal> И initrd 2ю6ю35 прописан тоже
<baronos> SeaCaT рабочая оболочка, банши должен быть в регуляторе громкости на панели
<Demar> Есть кто не будь кто сможет помочь с VPNC?
<sorseg> добрый день! Суть проблемы такова: создал пару ключей rsa для логина через ssh для своего пользователя, затем создал еще одного пользователя и сгенерировал еще одну пару ключей и положил к нему в ~/.ssh/known_hosts.  К себе ssh логинится нормально, к нему н
<sorseg> Что нужно сделать в другим пользователем чтобы у него тоже заработало?
<sorseg> Може в группы какие-нибудь его добавить?
<SeaCaT> Проблема решена, виновник - апплет "список окон" ТАкая маленькая штучка. ВИдимо я ее нечаянно утянул направо, за значки быстрого запуска, а они встали вплотную и места для окон просто не было.
<SeaCaT> baronos: а у меня нет регулятора громкости
<lingal> может кто показать ls /boot с 11.10 ??? сравню со своим
<[Raiden]> lingal: повтори лучше задачу
<lingal> Raiden, я тебе ответил
<lingal> щас найду
<lingal> Rauden, могу только с лайвсиди - Description: Ubuntu 11.10. Установленная не грузится
<Ancle> Есть идеи какие нибудь?
<[Raiden]> lingal: 2.6.35в 11.10 нету
<[Raiden]> идея - поставить с 11.10 если нужна 11.10 )
<[Raiden]> с 11.10 диска
<[Raiden]> если надо восстановить загрузку того что есть
<[Raiden]> !grub
<ubuntuhelp> GRand Unified Bootloader — загрузчик операционной системы от проекта GNU. Подробная информация:http://goo.gl/vDq8V или http://goo.gl/NWGM
<lingal> так и делаю. лайвсиди грузится в рабочее окружение. там ставлю. лайвсиди вынимаю. перегружаюсь и не грузится
<[Raiden]> смотри второй линк, способ про chroot
<[Raiden]> lingal: как именно не грузится? пишет чего-нить?
<lingal> я груб не убивал. не грузиться только-что установленная система
<[Raiden]> lingal: как именно не грузится? пишет чего-нить?
<lingal> пишет Gave up waiting for root device. Common problems:
<lingal> поиск в гугле выдает на проблемы апдейта с 9.04
<baronos> у меня тут забавный случай был, нарезал кубунту поставил, потом там перезаписал на убунту перезагружаюсь кубунту, залез на 11.04 смотрю диск стоиь кубунту
<[Raiden]> а после  Common problems: что?
<lingal> например http://www.dedoimedo.com/computers/ubuntu-initrd-bug.html
<lingal> там всегда одинаково: -Boot args (cat /proc/cmdline)        -Check rootdelay= (did the system wait long enough?)        -Check root= (did the system wait for the right device?)        -Missing modules (cat /proc/modules; ls /dev)
<baronos> заливаю заново убунту и опять кубунту
<baronos> помогло скачал новый образ и нарезал в убунту
<[Raiden]> lingal: ну вот теперь суть вопроса ясна. Фиг знает :) Не сталкивался
<[Raiden]> если ждет что-то связанное с рутфс , то видимо с этой фс проблемы, либо почемуто пытается искать ен в том разделе
<lingal> Я тебе наводку дам. Он дальше еще пишет, что не найден module.dep для 3.0.0-12, хотя в конфиге груба явно указано ядро 2.6.25-22
<[Raiden]> я больше ничего придумать не могу
<baronos> может как у меня парадокс вышел
<lingal> 35
<[Raiden]> lingal: Хм
<artus> какая то неправельная у тебя бубунта)
<[Raiden]> а может ты просто напишешь полынй текст ошибки?
<lingal> Вот прошу кого-нить сделать для меня ls /boot. Хочу сравнить со своим. И если можно grub.cfg
<baronos> скачай новый образ и поставь его
<lingal> Я диск качал в тяпницу с офсайта через торент.
<baronos> я тоже качал кубунту
<lingal> Щас суммы сверю
<baronos> а вышло что ставлю на бованку убунту а подучаеьбся кубунту
<korvin> пирацкую убунту скачал?
<[Raiden]> module.dep лежит точно не в /boot
<[Raiden]> кубунту ставить нет смысла, если уже есть убунта, достаточн оsudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<baronos> не в этом дело, я хотел чистую ставить и поставил а там потом нарезпл убунту и нпа диске получилась кубунту
<baronos> и пока я новый образ не скачал я не смог нарезать убунту)))
<lingal> Raiden, он лежит в либ. просто версии ядра в грубе и в либ не совпадают никак
<artus> ну чрутнись, поставь ядро )
<lingal> Слабо ls /boot сделать?
<aleksei`> всем ку
<lingal> еще одна проблема есть)) с броадкомовской сетевухой. чтобы ее поставить надо компилить. чтобы скомпилить надо загрузиться
<artus> lingal, http://paste.ubuntu.com/713440/ это на 11.04  ) так что на 11.10 у тебя по ходу вообще неале)
<lingal> ну там тока 2.6)
<lingal> в 11.10 по идее 3+ должно
<artus> lingal, я к тому что у меня 35того как бе нет)
<artus> lingal, http://paste.ubuntu.com/713442/ его и в репах нет , так что у тебя вообще неале )
<Demar> Помогите плиз стоит версия 11.10 приперетаскивании окон идет зависание дикое... Карта nVidia драйвера стоят =(
<lingal> ну на лайв сиди uname -r дает 35
<artus> да причем тут лайв сд?????????????
<artus> lingal, ты в чруте делаеш uname -r ? )))
<[Raiden]> опять 25
<lingal> ну потом я ставлю. и в папке /boot есть только vmlinuz-35blablabla
<[Raiden]> lsb_releade -d покажи
<[Raiden]> s
<[Raiden]> на лайве
<[Raiden]> и причем тут лайв действительно
<artus> да 10.10 у него )
<lingal> description ubuntu 11.10
<[Raiden]> lingal: /boot  с лайва , это папка лайва
<[Raiden]> Хм
<lingal> я про бут который после установки
<lingal> с лава загрузился и посмотрел - там не сложно
<artus> lingal, причем тут бут лайва? ты бут системы покажи
<[Raiden]> в 11.10 нету 35 ядра
<lingal> оно не грузится - не могу
<artus> [Raiden], его вообще в 11й нету
<[Raiden]> угу
<antuan> доброго вечера
<artus> lingal, ррррррррррр, грузишся с ливки, маунтиш бут и делаеш ll
<lingal> я только установил, захожу в бут там только vmlinuz-2.6.35 зато есть initrd-3.0.0-12
<Demar> Товарсчи, помоги разобраться в 11.10 начинает тормозить оболочка при перетаскивании окон....
<lingal> || - это что, извините
<artus> la -la
<artus> *ls -la
<[Raiden]> lingal: 1. мы не знаем что и как ты ставил ,  2. в 11.10 точно нету 35 ядра и даже в 11.04 нету. Ещё вопросы?
<lingal> делал. там тока vmlinuz-2.6.35-четотам
<lingal> зато есть initrd-3.0.0-12-generic
<antuan> народ как убить груб и восстановить загрзчик виндовый из винды?
<ezh4> fdisk /mbr
<lingal> vmlinuz-2.6.35-generic в /boot уже установленой убунты только он!
<artus> antuan, ты каналом ошибся
<antuan> )
<antuan> подскажите куда
<antuan> у меня нет списка каналов
<lingal> support.microsoft.com
<lingal> kb.microsoft.com
<artus> @kick antuan /join #windows
<baronos> на гугл  молись
<lingal> Raiden, ты, походу, за идиота меня держишь.
<lingal> Ты уж извини
<[Raiden]> lingal: Я не думал об этом ещё.
<[Raiden]> но уже навчинаю
<[Raiden]> как ещё тебе намекнуть что 35 ядр ов твоей папке откуда угодно, только не из 11.10 я незнаю
<lingal> Как тебе еще намекнуть, что я записал ubuntu 11.10 на диск, установил с нее, и там в папке бут 35-е ядро, а в папке /lib/modules 3.0.0-12?
<[Raiden]> artus: Забавный чел )
<[Raiden]> lingal: ок, я уже наинаю верить что там 35 ядро после твоей попытки поставить 11.10 , если так, то скорее всего ты скачал что-то не то
<[Raiden]> либо у тебя было ещё до этого линукс )
<lingal> Забавная убунта, наверное?
<lingal> На ноуте была винда 7
<Nor8>  lingal: Значит тв записал и поставил 10.10, а не 11.10.
<lingal> Я убунту переставлял раз 5 с удалением всех разделов
<[Raiden]> lingal: поверь друх, на 11.10 имидже нету 35 ядра нивкаком виде
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> любой тут со мной согласиться
<lingal> Я 10.10 видел
<lingal> и 11.04.
<Nor8>  lingal: И что? ))
<lingal> райден, у меня на коленях ноут лежит, я твою lsc_release набираю, gbitn 11.10
<lingal> lsb_release
<lingal> пишет 11.10
<Nor8>  lingal: Значит не должно быть 35- /дра
<lingal> из чего это значит, если я скачал 11.10 в пятницу и там так
<lingal> ??
<lingal> там даже все новые плюшки убунты 11.10 есть, я лайвсиди пишет 2ю6ю35??
<baronos> скачай новый
<Demar> Товарисчи, подскажите как дрова для nVidia на 11.10 обновить?
<artus> Demar, sgfxi в гугл вбей
<Demar> artus спасибо вбил пока там ничего дельного )
<lingal> Ладно. Качаю торент с http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/alternative-download. Он делает проверку, и у меня все данные на месте.
<artus> Demar, не ври
<Nor8> Demar: Какая версия драйвера у тебя?
<Demar> незивестно пишет )
<Demar> т.е. я так понимаю никакая )
<Demar> сейчас качаю с nvidia дрова
<Nor8> Ну так установи для начала ))0
<Demar> попробуй их поставить может быть )
<Demar> с центра обновления убунту ничего хорошего не вылазиет
<[Raiden]> sudi apt-get install --reisntall nvidia-current nvidia -settings
<[Raiden]> sudo
<SeaCaT> Народ, при переключении на другой рабочий стол, если тебе приходит сообщение - стоит только переключиться на пред раб стол, пиджин исчезает. При попытке рестарта система виснет намертво
<[Raiden]> nvidia-settings
<lingal> Raider, Сказали перекачать. Качаю торент с http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/alternative-download. Он делает проверку, и у меня все данные на месте.
<baronos> SeaCaT в настройках поставь отображать значок вмегда
<[Raiden]> Nor8: сегодня день забавных вопросов
<artus> Demar, http://itmages.ru/image/view/307940/cc43a6c2 тя как злосного обманщика и подлого лгуна забанить?
<lingal> Raiden, Сказали перекачать образ. Качаю торент с http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/alternative-download. Он делает проверку, и у меня все данные на месте.
<[Raiden]> lingal: угу
<lingal> Так с образом все в порядке?
<baronos> SeaCaT зачем тебе студио убунту?
<[Raiden]> lingal: Я теперь уже незнаю. В моем конкретно 35 нету точно.
<lingal> Raiden, там только LTS и последний
<SeaCaT> Попытка перейти с винды. а так как занимаюсь видеомонтажом/ 3д графикой. вот и все поэтому выбор пал на студио
<[Raiden]> !nvidia
<ubuntuhelp> Настоятельно рекомендуем ставить драйвера, предлагаемые системой. Руководство установки драйверов nVidia тут: http://goo.gl/7gYgP на анг. здесь https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia см. !nvidia-nouveau !xswat
<artus> SeaCaT, всякие студио не есть офф дистрами, посему с вопросами на их форумы
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Кому вопросы забавные, а кому прекрасный статистический материал об интеллектуальном потенциале современной молодежи России :-D
<SeaCaT> artus: О_о .http://ubuntu.ru/family
<lingal> Тут походу только на самые нупские вопросы отвечают.
<cnonim> ping
<ubuntuhelp> cnonim, Failed!
<artus> SeaCaT, хе какой изврат)
<[Raiden]> lingal: все овтеты в твою сторону были правильные. Это я как местынй оп заявляю )
<cnonim> а в линуксах как то можно удаленно подключаться не к существующему рабочему столу, а создавая новую сессию? по типу удаленного подключения к виндовому серверу?
<lingal> Все ответы подразумевали, что я не правильный исошник скачал
<[Raiden]> либо у тебя не 11.10 , либ одо этого стоял линукс и почему-то остались старые файлы или часть - формат можт не делал , хз
<lingal> Стояла винда 7 и все
<lingal> Делаю чистую установку
<lingal> Все разделы сношу и ставлю убунту 11.10!! Только что образ проверил
<SeaCaT> artus: почему изврат? На убу.ру  так написано, поэтому и взял. Что то не так? убу.ру ошиблось в описании?*
<[Raiden]> проверь изошник
<[Raiden]> 62fb5d750c30a27a26d01c5f3d8df459 *ubuntu-11.10-desktop-amd64.iso
<[Raiden]> c396dd0f97bd122691bdb92d7e68fde5 *ubuntu-11.10-desktop-i386.iso
<[Raiden]> мд5 суммы
<Ravkoff> Привет ребятки. Кто по теме софтцентра зоркий?:)
<lingal> (21:41:47) lingal: Raiden, Сказали перекачать образ. Качаю торент с http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/alternative-download. Он делает проверку, и у меня все данные на месте.
<baronos> SeaCaT это разновидность, а про ее работоспособность отвечают те кто собирает наверно
<artus> SeaCaT, смысла в этих сборках никакого )
<flintstone> скажите lsmod выдает все модули в системе или только те которые используются на данный момент?
<SeaCaT> artus: предлодения?
<lingal> ТОрент же контрольные суммы считает?
<SeaCaT> 8Предложения?
<artus> SeaCaT, поставить 11.04 бубунту и не страдать фигней) в ней все работает)
<Nor8> lingal: Чем записываешь образ и на какой носитель?
<[Raiden]> !xswat
<lingal> brasero
<ubuntuhelp> Свежие стабильные драйвера для видео устройств тут: http://goo.gl/OjFwD Ставить на свой страх и риск. Безопасно, но мало ли...
<rebusman> !nick rebusman
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='nick rebusman'
<cnonim> !vnc
<ubuntuhelp> VNC — протокол для удалённого управления рабочим столом. См. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH . Также см. !FreeNX.
<cnonim> !FreeNX
<ubuntuhelp> FreeNX - это технология реализации системы «удалённого терминала». Установка и другая информация: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<[Raiden]> Я могу гарантировать, что в 11.10 всё работает либо не хуже, либо лучше чем в 11.04 , если речь не о гном версии :)
<artus> харош бота дергать
<SeaCaT> artus: не понял?
<cnonim> [Raiden]: плюсую :)
<baronos> нормально гном работает емае)))))
<lingal> а ты суммы мд5 дал?
<[Raiden]> да
<[Raiden]> ftp://mirror.yandex.ru/ubuntu-releases/11.10/MD5SUMS
<artus> SeaCaT, ну перечитывай  пока не поймеш
<SeaCaT> artus: пречитывать что именно*
<SeaCaT> ?
<lingal> md5 сходится. дальше что?
<lingal> md5 ubuntu-11.10-desktop-i386.iso
<lingal> C396DD0F97BD122691BDB92D7E68FDE5  ubuntu-11.10-desktop-i386.iso
<baronos> скачай новый десктоп и поставь 1000 вопросов и ядер левых исчезнет.
<lingal> я делаю чистую установку. с удалением всех разделов
<[Raiden]> lingal: Хм , вроде ок )
<SeaCaT> А в чем  сосбно гря разница меж кубунтой и убунтой?
<lingal> я говорю же, что за идиота держите
<[Raiden]> lingal: ну короче я незнаю как тебе помочь и откуда .35 ядро тоже.
<[Raiden]> хочешь - пиши на форум или пробуй ставить ещё
<lingal> грузанись с него и глянь)
<Nor8> lingal: Скриншот содержимого папки boot в студию!!!
<artus> только блин не папки бут на ливке!!!
<lingal> с ноута, у которого нет сети  не могу.
<Nor8> lingal: И скриншот любой проги, которая показывает текущую версию ядра!
<cnonim> сфотографируй лол )))
<lingal> нечем
<cnonim> а изза чего весь сыр бор?
<lingal> мд5 сходится же. должны поверить
<Nor8> artus: Бань его, троллить нет есть, а скриншот сделать -нет! :-D
<[Raiden]> у него это, полтерГейтс.
<lingal> ребята. я сам под арчем сижу и администрирую пяток(не так уж много) серверов под freebsd. не уж-то я напутаю папки бут, тем более, что раз 10 спросили откуда я все беру?
<[Raiden]> ну да к имиджу претензий нет , но то что ты говориш ьпо прежнему загадочно. Может там до тебя был линукс, до вин 7
<lingal> вот на ноут соседу убунту ставлю
<Nor8>  
<lingal> был вин 7. я снес все разделы. поставил убунту. проблема. снес все разделы, поставил еще раз. то же самое(очевидно)
<[Raiden]> )
<cnonim> lingal: а чего у тебя там за проблема не повторишь?
<Nor8>  lingal: В твоей пробле конечное число решений, а точнее одно! Не та версия дистра! ))))
<rebusman> Доброго времени суток. Есть у кого нибудь опыт в поднятии l2tp + ipsec сервера?
<[Raiden]> Nor8: он говорит что ест ькуски от 3 ядра ,как минимум в инитрд и имидж типа по контрольным суммам сходится
<Ravkoff> нужна помощь по теме: http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=171380.msg1267417#msg1267417
<artus> при том что ядро якобы вообще с 10й бубунты стало)
<[Raiden]> может там ещё есть раздел  с бут :)
<[Raiden]> не все убил
<[Raiden]> если нет, то это какая-то необьяснимая хрень )
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Это мистика ))))
<[Raiden]> сделай с лайва ls /dev/sd* , и потом на каждый девайс sudo fdisk - l /dev/sdX
<[Raiden]> наверняка этот не тот /boot
<[Raiden]> а я сваливаю из темы ) Боюсь необьяснимого :)
<baronos> поставь вин 7 и не парся)))))
<lingal> щас я вам принтскрин с ноута на сделаю
<Nor8>  lingal: Давай, удиви нас )))
<[Raiden]> в 32бит дист рможет они 35 ядр осунули? :)
<[Raiden]> тоже врятли
<baronos> [Raiden] ага вдруг на кде преаью меню шелла появиться)
<artus> [Raiden], учитывая что его и в репах нет?
<artus> ))
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Да нет там никаких "может" ))) Есть или не та версия дистра на болванке или установка без форматирования )))
<[Raiden]> +1
<artus> или много много грибов)
<[Raiden]> или у него не грузится устанволенная убунта по какой-то причине, но с лайва он полез не на тот раздел и в нем реально 35 ядро
<[Raiden]> этотянет на вопрос года :) Или на лучший вопрос за всю историю конфы )
<artus> [Raiden], а глянь в ливку какое там ядро то
<Nor8> )))
<[Raiden]> artus: с лайва реальаня система грузится по идее, та же что и ставится. Соотв там 3.0.0-12
<[Raiden]> смотреть лениво
<[Raiden]> а хотя..
<[Raiden]> нет, сами смотрите
<vdrandom> 3.0.0-12 там
<vdrandom> ядро ещё не обновляли в репах
<lingal> куда скрин грузануть?
<Nor8> )))0
<artus> нет у меня лайва )
<Nor8> imgur.com
<artus> itmager.ru
<artus> * itmages.ru
<[Raiden]> мб кому интересно http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=bfs_two_years
<[Raiden]> кстати, почему оно называется 3.0.0-12, на основе какого оно реально?
<lingal> да я сам сегодня в первый раз увидел
<[Raiden]> в некоторых новостях было про 3.0.4 , но версия пакета смущает
<lingal> http://itmages.ru/image/view/307961/08ec94a2
<lingal> картинка с исошника
<lingal> внимание на uname -a
<lingal> и на System Info
<lingal> и тема 11.10 если увидете
<lingal> и мд5 сходится
<lingal> мд5 правда на арче проверял
<Nor8>  Только что сделал  uname - a, версия ядра 3.0.0.-12. Что я сделал неправильно? ))
<lingal> ты с лайв сиди загрузился?
<[Raiden]> Nor8: ты не с лайва делал
<[Raiden]> ?
<artus> lingal, ну и где ж до кучи то ls в папке с грубом на винте ?
<lingal> может скрин /boot раздела с установленной тоже надо?
<lingal> щас
<Nor8> [Raiden]: На лайве тоже третье ядро, не ерунди )))
<artus> lingal, ls -la
<lingal> Raiden сказал, что в образе нету 35
<[Raiden]> lingal: сча пойду сделаю шот тоже :)
<Nor8> [Raiden]: И суля по теме убунту, у него все хе 10.10.
<[Raiden]> развели
<[Raiden]> стоп
<artus> ну значит проголосуем и зобаним)
<[Raiden]> а нет
<[Raiden]> не, пока не баньте ,пойду лайв отрою и пущу в виртуалке
<lingal> щас второй скрин мин
<artus> [Raiden], давай)
<Nor8> [Raiden]: На дату посмотри в uname -a, 19 сентября ))))
<lingal> ща сек скрин с датой
<[Raiden]> Nor8: )
<artus> ога) 10го года )
<lingal> ващето там только время
<artus> lingal, выхлоп в консоли не только время)
<lingal> да вижу. че показал ноут я хз
<lingal> ты на тему постомтри. я в фотошопе перересовал за 3 мин?
<artus> долго готовился видать)
<artus> ща рейден заглянет в исошник и вынесет вердикт)
<Nor8>  Продвинутый тролль , 80 лвл :-D
<lingal> djn vjq fhx gbitn Linux andrew 3.0-ARCH #1 SMP PREEMPT Fri Oct 7 10:11:05 UTC 2011 i686 AMD Phenom(tm) II X4 B50 Processor AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux
<lingal> вот мой арч пишет
<artus> я б даже 85й дал)
<[Raiden]> время надо, собирается модуль вбокса к текущему ядру...
<lingal> вы у себя сделайте uname -a и посмотрите
<Nor8>  lingal: 3.0.0-12-generic #20-Ubuntu SMP Fri Oct 7 14:56:25 UTC 2011 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<artus> Linux pc 2.6.38-11-generic #50-Ubuntu SMP Mon Sep 12 21:18:14 UTC 2011 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux )
<[Raiden]> Linux tortuga 3.0.0-liquorix300-9-ra1 #2 ZEN SMP PREEMPT Sun Oct 16 22:53:24 MSK 2011 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<[Raiden]> ))
<lingal> e nt,z 16t
<lingal> у тебя 16е
<lingal> и 7е
<[Raiden]> так это я сам собрал
<artus> lingal, дык дата установки ядра
<lingal> могу фотку с календариком с кнопки сверху и uname
<[Raiden]> уже после устанвоки релиза
<Nor8>  Но не 19-ое же ))) Это вообще нонсенс какой то :-D
<lingal> я сегодня ставил в первый раз
<[Raiden]> Nor8: почему нет?
<lingal> фотку сделать?
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Потому что смеяться после слова "лопата" :-D
<[Raiden]> Nor8: 19  октября было бы странно, 19 сентября нормально, если ядро не пересобиралось
<artus> дык нечем же)
<lingal> принтскрин на флешку?
<Nor8>  Есть версия, что дистр 10.10, а мдсумма от 11.10 и каким то образом все срослось )))))
<lingal> ладно, ребята, вижу вы тут всем не доверяйте и отвечаете только на самые нубские вопросы. думаю, я тут на оф канале убунты помощи не дождусь. за все время я никого не тролил, а только просил помощи. пока
<Nor8> )))
<[Raiden]> 35 на лайве ещё можно допустить, но он ещё говорит ьчто на хдд тоже , в папке бут, а это уже точн омаразм
<Nor8>  Вы все нубасы и вы во всем виноваты :-D
<artus> lingal, ну и коли ты арчер то uname -a  чрутнувшись в установленую бубунту
<artus> [Raiden], вот ты ща собиреш вбокс и глянем )
<[Raiden]> к сожалению я не нашел у себя имиджа релиза, только беты. http://storage7.static.itmages.ru/i/11/1019/h_1319048921_3919881_1f740a01f6.png
<vdrandom> никто не в курсе, как заставить убунту выставлять нормальную яркость подсветки после того, как монитор выключался?
<cnonim> неужели в *nix такая попа с терминальными серверами, подскажите кто что исспользует?
<artus> ну значит банить )
<[Raiden]> +1
<[Raiden]> да и ваще в любой новости даже про альфу можно прочесть что 3.х ядро
<[Raiden]> чувак какой-то болгенос скачал , либо гимп освоил
<SeaCaT>  [Raiden]: )
<artus> @mode +b lingal*!*@* троль 80го лвла
<Nor8> )))
<Nor8>  [Raiden]: Про болгенос  то я и не подумал ))))
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> такого я ещё не видел в общем
<jodal1> Всем привет, держите новичка:-D не совсем новичка, но...
<Nor8> jodal1: Только про ядро не спрашивай, не надо! ))))
<jodal1> В общем нуждаюсь в помощи, но не про ядро, а про офис в 11.10
<[Raiden]> ))
<artus> jodal1, офиса не существует, как и 11.10)))
<Nor8> jodal1: А что с офисом?
<Petruxa12> Всем хай
<Petruxa12> здесь есть кто живой?
<jodal1> Перегуглился, все шаманства по удалению и засетапливанию OpenOffice не привели к нужному рез-ту. Нужен именно ОО
<artus> !ask | Petruxa12
<ubuntuhelp> Petruxa12: Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<[Raiden]> мде
<Petruxa12> Спасибо :)
<garry-78> jodal1: А чем либра не уставает?
<[Raiden]> вышел он
<Petruxa12> Кстати ребят,объясните всё никак не могу понять ,как из архиватора программу установить?
<[Raiden]> Petruxa12: в архиващ чаще исходники
<Petruxa12> вики прочитал..не получается
<[Raiden]> х
<Petruxa12> извините,я нуб в линуксах
<Petruxa12> изучаю..очень интересная ОС
<Petruxa12> так что делать надо?
<garry-78> [Raiden]: да блин пока нужную раскладку вкючишь...=))
<artus> Petruxa12, ну и нафига тебе собирать из "архиватора" если ты нуб?
<cnonim> Petruxa12: sudo apt-get install vbox
<jodal1> Так кто-нибудь с переустановкой офиса сталкивался на 11.10
<cnonim> потом ставишь туда винду и устанавливаешь из архива
<Petruxa12> ну я так и набирал,фиг :(
<artus> Petruxa12, читать ридми к тому что в архиве
<garry-78> jodal1: а чем либра не устраивает?
<[Raiden]> 1. сначала стоит поискать деб пакет , 2. если нету, качаешь сорцы,  читаешь readme & INSTALL , доставляешь зависимости сразу или по ходу вывода ошибок
<[Raiden]> и собираешь
<Nor8>  jodal1: Добавь репы Оофиса, если его нет в репах и поставь в синаптике, он сам все сделает.
<rapidsp> Petruxa12: расскажи лучче что ты хочешь... а то похоже история с середины
<cnonim> какая то хрень... у мну опять убунта на убер сервере повисла
<[Raiden]> jodal1: либреофис точно не подходит?
<cnonim> что за нах?
<Petruxa12> Рэйден. Ну я про любой софт имел в виду
<cnonim> пля опять в серверную топать
<Petruxa12> вот например я скачал мозилу,он в архиве
<Petruxa12> в таре
<cnonim> Petruxa12: для установки софта используют sudo apt-get install НАЗВАНИЕ_ЛЮБИМОГО_СОФТА
<artus> @kban cnonim 3600 проветрись и прочти правила
<Petruxa12> его надо разархивировать,а потом в терминале писать
<rapidsp> Petruxa12: apt-get install firefox
<Petruxa12> ок,а архиватор не надо распаковать перед командой?
<jodal1> garry-78:,  Nor8:, [Raiden]: У меня в создан мс екселе файл, бьется, заливки, цвета не отображает, на печать хрень выводит. ОО работал норм с этими файлами
<rapidsp> Petruxa12: не надо, рн что надо из инета возьмет
<artus> хранить архиватор замакованым плохая идея )
<[Raiden]> Petruxa12: мозилла в рахиве бывает разной, если это исходник, то как выше я описал ,если бинарник - распаковать в любую папку в какую права дают и запустить
<rapidsp> что за дистр где ФФ нету? кубунту? :)
<Petruxa12> а как исходник от бинара различить?
<Petruxa12> бинар это в .деб формате?
<[Raiden]> нет.
<[Raiden]> бинарник, это файл в таком формате, котоырй комп понимает, не текст
<Nor8> jodal1: ОпенОфис есть в репах, поставь его, если нужен.
<[Raiden]> а исходники, это текстовые файлы
<jodal1> Nor8: репы добавил, толку мало, сношу либру, добавляю репы, сетаплю, восстанавливает либру, пробовал даже через Центр приложений :-D
<rapidsp> Petruxa12: забудь про исходники
<Petruxa12> ок
<Petruxa12> кстати ребят
<[Raiden]> jodal1: пробуй так http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-openoffice-3-2-in-ubuntu.html
<Petruxa12> хотел узнать,у меня на нетбуке интегрированная видюха Интел,убунту не определил драйвер,пишет что неизвестно..
<[Raiden]> думаю новые версии моэно поставить так же , но не проверял
<[Raiden]> Petruxa12: к интел нету закрытых дров, только 1 открытый.
<[Raiden]> и он скорее всег оуже используется
<Nor8>  [Raiden]: Да зечем это все, есть он в репах, удалит в синаптике все, что не нужно и поставит Оофис.
<Petruxa12> просто пишет что НЕИЗВЕСТНО,режим обычный
<amarovita> Всем привет. 2 вопроса:
<Nor8>  [Raiden]: Ты миро то посмотрел вообще? )))
<amarovita> 1.Ни у кого на 11.10 не было проблем с пропадающими символами < и >  в некоторых приложениях?
<amarovita> 2. Никто не собрал avidemux под 11.10, Он из репов выпал и собираться не хотит.
<[Raiden]> Nor8: Хм, и правда, не знал чт ооба офиса есть в репах
<Petruxa12> помню стояла Росинка 9. там показвыало
<jodal1> [Raiden]:  попробую, спасиб!
<[Raiden]> jodal1: сначала пробуй из репозиториев. в 11.10 он есть!
<[Raiden]> именно ооо
<[Raiden]> openoffice.org openoffice.org-gnome openoffice.org-l10n-ru
<[Raiden]> пакеты
<Petruxa12> Рэейден.я так понял что мне не заморачиваться с драйвером?
<Petruxa12> раз пишет неизвестный и режим обычный
<Petruxa12> в сведениях системы
<jodal1> [Raiden]: пробовал - никак
<[Raiden]> jodal1: Пишет что?
<[Raiden]> sudo apt-get install openoffice.org openoffice.org-gnome openoffice.org-l10n-ru и вывод покаж
<[Raiden]> !paste
<ubuntuhelp> Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.pro , http://paste.ubuntu.com или http://paste.org.ru
<jodal1> [Raiden]: ставит, а вместо не http://paste.org.ru/?2sijx6
<jodal1> [Raiden]: ставит, а вместо него либра встает
<Petruxa12> кстати чем либриофис отличается от опенофиса?
<jodal1> Petruxa12 люди хвалят, я пока воздержусь, мож руки кривые у меня:)
<garry-78> Petruxa12: Да практически ни чем кроме названия
<[Raiden]> Уже установлена самая новая версия openoffice.org
<Petruxa12> ну я попробывал набрать в терминале sudo apt-get isntall openoffice
<Nor8> jodal1: какого формата файлы у тебя либра плоха читает?
<Petruxa12> установка пошла
<Petruxa12> тока закончилась,В меню не вижу опенофисса
<jodal1> Nor8:  xls
<jodal1> (22:57:10) Petruxa12: тока закончилась,В меню не вижу опенофисса - у него такая же проблема наверно :)
<garry-78> jodal1: с экселем могу сказать по опыту, если фаил с макросами и сложной структурой, то не факт что он будет корректно работать в ООо/Libre. При внесении изменений в такой документ и последующем сохранении в xls, часто изменения просто не сохранÑ
<[Raiden]> Всё верно, 1 значит офис в убунте
<[Raiden]> This is a transitional package, replacing the OpenOffice.org packaging
<[Raiden]>  with the LibreOffice packaging.
<Nor8>  jodal1: Есть какой-нибудь файл для проверки онлайн?
<Petruxa12> понятно :)
<VMV> народ подскажите как добавить демон скринсейвера в автозагрузку?
<Petruxa12> рейден,давай ещё разок про установку из архива
<garry-78> jodal1: Можно поробовать его Google Doc скормить
<Petruxa12> вот я щас скачал
<Petruxa12> firefox
<[Raiden]> jodal1: http://download.openoffice.org/ + руководство выше
<Petruxa12> он в тар.
<Petruxa12> я просто ничего с архивом не делаю,тупо в терминале вбиваю sudo apt-get install firefox?
<victor0000> Petruxa12: http://viaccessfree.biz/forum/showthread.php?t=30141&page=32
<jodal1> Nor8: к сожалению не могу дать, меня потом сбшники моей компании кастрируют
<jodal1> garry-78: , [Raiden]: сейчас попробую в рпм скормить, потом отпишусь, пойду девушку встречу - прервусь, спасибо за помощь!
<jodal1> Кстати ОО открывает файл норм
<Petruxa12> виктор спасибо,но это с инета скачать
<Petruxa12> а я хочу научиться чтобы сразу
<Petruxa12> например любой софт
<kyseko> всем добрый вечер
<kyseko> никто не знает как решить проблему того что символы не печатаются в строке поиска "центра приложений Ubuntu"
<kyseko> &
<MasTak> всем привет! Вопрос: С помощью какой проги можно записать dvd видео, чтобы на dvd плеере можно было смотреть. Исходный файл vob звук ac3.
<kyseko> P.S> Стоит xNeur
<kyseko> проблемма из-за него
<victor0000> MasTak: apt-cache search dvb
<[Raiden]> MasTak: Я как-то пользовал программу DeVeDe , исходник правда другой был. Так что без гарантий.
<victor0000> MasTak: apt-cache search dvd
<victor0000> MasTak: *
<[Raiden]> ubuntu how to make dvd video  в гугл )
<Petruxa12> exit
<[Raiden]> kyseko: будет время - посмотри synaptic
<kyseko> ну так синаптик из старой сборки убунты, с ним вроде все ок
<[Raiden]> В кедах кстати новый менеджер muon глючноват, особенно обновлялка.
<vdrandom> kyseko, снеси xNeur
<vdrandom> очевидно же
<[Raiden]> и центр )
<baronos> и что стало с тем у которого на 11.10 .35 ядро?)))
<[Raiden]> он арчевод и будет гореть в аду
<[Raiden]> )
<vdrandom> я тоже арчевод
<baronos> жесть)))
<vdrandom> я буду гореть в аду?
<[Raiden]> vdrandom: конечно, арч не православен
<[Raiden]> ))
<vdrandom> ура!
<[Raiden]> возможно он нам какой-то чрут показывал , лайв 11.10  + чрут в 10.10 , там как раз 35 ядро
<[Raiden]> короче  троль  вроятностью 99%
<[Raiden]> Хм
<[Raiden]> вру
<[Raiden]> при чруте всеравно uname врсию загруженного показывает
<baltazar> привет всем
<baronos> буенос ночес
<baltazar> народ помгите с маленькой траблой, пытаюсь поставить ubuntu (11.10 на imac 27 " intel core i7 видео ati radeon 4850 ), вся соль в дровах на видео - черный экран, пробывал в грубе прописать загрузку с параметром  ядра nomodeset, не помогло черный экран даже в консоль нÐ
<baltazar> вот что делать?
<baronos> мак не кошерно?
<baltazar> в маке многих веще не сделать
<Sergey_IT> baltazar: нар и т.д
<baltazar> Sergey_IT: а ?
<kyseko> все, справился, надо было обновить до нестабильной версии, там исправили =)
<Sergey_IT> !255 > baltazar
<ubuntuhelp> baltazar, please see my private message
<baltazar> народ помгите с маленькой траблой, пытаюсь поставить ubuntu (11.10 на imac 27 " intel core i7 видео ati radeon 4850 )
<baltazar> Sergey_IT:  web IRC
<baltazar> или подскажите где в инит д прописываются режими загрузки экарана
<baltazar> ну там номер 243543 - 1280х1024  и т.д.
<baltazar> мне как нить выйти в убунту и там поставлю дрова приоретатрные
<baltazar> =((ъ
<baltazar> хочу ubuntu
<baronos> ктрл альт ф1 работает в черном экране в консоль выйти можешь?
<baltazar> baronos:  нет =\
<baltazar> в том то и беда
<baronos> попробуй альтернейт поставить без гуя
<baltazar> поставил альтеран
<baronos> без гуя?
<baltazar> без
<baltazar> в рековери мод зати могу
<baltazar> зайти могу
<User456[web]> ищется разработчк эксплойтов
<victor0000> User456[web]: ник петуха12 ?
<baltazar> лан ясно =)
<baltazar> ушол стаивть  windows
<baltazar> бб
<User456[web]> <victor0000> ник петуха12 ? Это ник такой? петух12?
<User456[web]> )))
<artus> @voice dmay
<artus> и так, на сцену выходит непревзойденный мастер феерического бреда)
<baronos> о как)
<dmay> не, у вас тут тихо слишком
<pahan> Вопрос. Хочу поменять разрешение консоли, самый распостраненный метод добавить параметр при загрузке ядра vga=0x0307
<Sergey_IT> dmay, и ты тихий будешь?
<baronos> а зачем ему войс ставят?
<dmay> Sergey_IT: а есть тема для побуянить? :3
<dmay> baronos: уважают 8]
<artus> baronos, он без значка не хочет с вами общатся)
<baronos> это как команда фас?)))
<pahan> но у меня моник 1920х1080 и нету токого разрешения в таблице че делать?
<artus> baronos, это как поводок )
<baronos> ахаха))
<dmay> pahan: рисовать свой драйвер с поддержкой этого разрешения. линукс же :3
<artus> baronos, опасных животных без поводка в общество не пускают)
<dmay> artus: веселись, веселись, кровожадный тиран. история нас рассудит!
<baronos> и впрям что то активировалось тут)
<Sergey_IT> скоро канал будет #lesopoval ?
<molotok> всем ку
<molotok> и приятной работы
 * baronos зенит 2:2 шахтер пичалька(((
<molotok> дааа пока ничья
<baronos> моя работа не особо приятная((
<molotok> и как новая бунта
<baronos> шикарно и продуктивно)
<molotok> ставить ее или пускай 10-04 пашет
<artus> выше 11.04 не прыгай)
<baronos> особенно хочу отметить гном шелл:D
<molotok> artus выше ведь нету :)
<artus> дык 11.10 )
<molotok> неее мне lts. нужен
<molotok> читал на хабре хвалят
<baronos> по мне так 10.04 от 11.04 отличались разной версией по что в последней оно лучше работало а по сути они одинакого стабильны и мне кажеться лтс это миф
<molotok> да а поддержка то на три года
<molotok> в лтс
<baronos> и что?  поддержка системы безрпасности? и чего еще?
<molotok> много чего и надо тебе постояяно мигртровать
<molotok> с д
<molotok> релиза на релиз
<pahan> это да, миграцию можно и не пережить
<molotok> кому что а мне и пока и 10+04 хватает
<baronos> 7 минут и стоит новая ос это не долго настройка это 30 минут долгая миграуия?
<molotok> с лихвой
<baronos> миграция
<User600[web]> привет всем! помогите пожалуйста, скачал дистрибутив ubuntu-11.10-desktop-i386. записываю его на юсб флешку, все грузится, запускаю, идет загрузка и открывается консоль, то есть граф оболочки нет никакой, скажите так и нужно? или я чтото не так делÐ
<pahan> baronos, я три раза пробовал мигрировать с лтс, все трираза все накрывалось
<baronos> pahan а чистая установка?)
<pahan> baronos, если всмысле только установил и обновил то нет
<baronos> лично я люблю свежее по, новые версии програм и вме такое)))
<User600[web]> люди, поможет кто?
<Intrpt> User600[web]: прямой линк откуда качал дай
<baronos> !ask > User600[web]
<ubuntuhelp> User600[web], please see my private message
<molotok>  sudo apt-get install gnome-shell sudo apt-get install gnome-session-fallback gnome-shell dconf-tools gnome-tweak-tool aptitude synaptic compizconfig-settings-manager lo-menubar Да, пенели теперь управляются с нажато
<User600[web]> !ask
<ubuntuhelp> Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<pahan> User600[web], 11.10 не пробовал но, это не нормально скорей всего в предыдущих версиях всегда была графическая оболочка
<pahan> baronos, плюс PPA, лтсы поддерживает, до сих пор под 8.04 покеты делают
<baronos> для нас тоже делают только новые программы)))
<molotok> для нас это для кого для тестеров ))))
<vdrandom> есть такая штука
<vdrandom> называется "знаки препинания"
<vdrandom> они помогают людям понимать, о чём вы говорите и что имеете в виду
<molotok>  offofff локомотив бубунту
<baronos> ну по сути получаеться так, но только не отписываюсь потому что лагов нету :D
<molotok> спасибо, Вам! я с робота пишу и мне не
<baronos> я тоже с андроирка)))
<KyuuBe> вечер всем
<molotok> удобно писать. так что Вы уж не обесуддти
<KyuuBe> чем можно по sftp отправить фаил из терминала?
<molotok> у тя какой
<artus> KyuuBe, scp же
<baronos> не тут, а то кикнут)
<KyuuBe> выпилил фтп
<pahan> у когонибудь видюха GTX 460 стоит?
<KyuuBe> и вспомнил про быдлоскрипты для бекапов
<KyuuBe> pahan: да
<artus> KyuuBe, ну или lftp )
<pahan> KyuuBe, нету проблем?
<KyuuBe> нет
<KyuuBe> все идеально
<pahan> как поставил видюху, и ядро обновилось началась лажа
<pahan> предположительно
<pahan> мелкие подвисания компа
<pahan> не знаю что делать
<pahan> хоть ты старую ставь
<Masterok> привет
<pahan> здрасте
<pahan> как синдром называется когда ставишь новое железо, а тебе кажется что все работает хуже и хуже?
<artus> хее
<artus> pahan, за
<artus> жрались вы сударь)
<lukinfore> олдфажество?
<pahan> artus, ну я ж себе золотой кулер не ставил
<artus> аа, ну тогда норм )
<pahan> да и серебряный он лучше
<SAPetrovich> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> SAPetrovich, Понг понг понг...
<Masterok> прив. народ, можно тут спросить совета по поводу решения проблемы с иксами?
<pahan> !ask
<ubuntuhelp> Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<only_you> попробовал я юнити в 11.10... в общем лубунту наше все :D
<Masterok> А вдруг я каналом ошыбся
<Masterok> :)
<artus> only_you, говорят те кто не осилил коробку )))
<only_you> таки да)
<Masterok> вобщем у мя седня после перегруки компа отказались работать ефекты
<pahan> only_you, всмысле тебе юнити понравился?
<Masterok> после перезагрузки
<only_you> думаю дальше на дебиан и опенбокс перейти)
<artus> Masterok, ну они такие , пока 100 грам не нальеш нивкакую работать не хотят)
<only_you> pahan: красиво, но тормозит
<only_you> и даш мну не понравилсо
<only_you> ибічное меню гнома (приложения-переход-система) біло лучше
<Masterok> ссылки на темы форума можно давать?
<Masterok> я в форуме тему создал
<artus> Masterok, валяй )
<Masterok> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?board=29.0
<artus> Masterok, а конкретнее ?
<artus> или все темы твои? ))
<Masterok> что именно конкретизировать?
<artus> ясно , на внемательность) угадай какая тема мастерка )
<artus> нашол уже )
<Masterok> сорри
<Masterok> ссылкой ошыбся
<Masterok> вобщем http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=171447.0
<artus> Masterok, а видео у тя там какое ?
<Masterok> щас я по производителю матери гляну
<artus> Intel GMA 4500
<Masterok> ето если верить сайту мси
<artus> ща че нить найдемс
<artus> хм, не у одного тебя такое счастье )
<Masterok> а я думал мне повезло
<pahan> а пробовал через CompizConfig?
<Masterok> нет, а что там?
<pahan> ну там всякого такого рода настройки
<pahan> пакет compizconfig-settings-manager
<artus> Masterok, xserver-xorg-video-intel This package provides the driver for the Intel i8xx and i9xx family of chipsets, including i810, i815, i830, i845, i855, i865, i915, i945 and i965 series
<Masterok> знаю что ето, но что конкретно там смотреть?
<artus>  chips.
<Masterok> ето вроде как есть, щас в синаптике проверю
<Masterok> lf / njxyj xserver-xorg-video-intel tnj tcnm
<Masterok> ]ето есть
<artus> Masterok, я к тому что оно лохматого года и работает постолько поскольку
<Masterok> а что ж делать то?
<Masterok> посоветуйте хоть чтонибудь
<pahan> Masterok, секция Эффекты в копиз менеджере
<Masterok> ну как временно я включил метасити и с ним хоть каиродок прозрачный
<artus> Masterok, ну как минимум компиз тебе не светит)
<artus> и да , для каиро компиз не нужен)
<artus> ща хляну в бекапе как у меня было
<Masterok> так я ж год проработал . а вот в етом месяце чтото обновилось  и накрилось
<Masterok> я пробывал с лайф двд с лиска которого ставил, работает все отлично
<artus> cairo-dock -c & композитинг у меня был или xcompmgr , на выбор что заведется )
<[Raiden]> для кайро опенгл композитный вм нужен, но да, не обязательно компиз
<artus> Masterok, дык обновили че то, поломали )
<[Raiden]> даже метасити сойдет
<Masterok> с каиро уже проблем нету
<[Raiden]> если в гконф включить композит
<pahan> у меня эффекты пропали когда я пробовал юнити ставить
<Masterok> я ж писал что метсити включил
<artus> Masterok, ну а зачем на недокарточке компиз то)
<artus> главное чтоб работало шустро) а остальное блаж )
<Masterok> я на етой нелдокарточке дум третий под вайном играл
<Masterok> портал прошел
<artus> Masterok, ну это пока не поломали )
<Masterok> artus: можно както посмтореть что сломано и вернуть?
<Masterok> мож какие логи нужно
<Masterok> я даже не могу понять что толком сломано
<Masterok> оно вроде как работает но опендл вроде как не работает а ето драйвера
<Masterok> похоже по крайней мере
<dimson64x> всем привет
<Intrpt> .
<Intrpt> мисклик.. это я джаббер хотел проверить.
<Masterok> artus, а есть смысл ждать, мож поремонтируют? Или может решение кто найдет
<pahan> сегодня врятле
<dimson64x> подскажите тулзу с функционалом дропбокса, чтоб на внешний харб бэкапила, точно знаю такая есть но забыл название
<[Raiden]> cron +rsync ?
<Masterok> pahan, ну седня то понятно что решения не найдется. я вобще спрашываю, есть ли смысл ждать решения от тех кто сломал
<[Raiden]> лучше даже специальный вариант крона, котоырй реагирует на изменение файлов
<pahan> Masterok, я б на это не пологался, скорее нет чем да
<dimson64x> Raiden: вооще это гуй к inotify, вродебы был
<Masterok> pahan, надежда умирает последней
<Masterok> :)
<pahan> Я сегодня был на работе, и там мне расказали очень поучительную историю.
<pahan> Один чувак поставил Linux b всю ночь е$@#$я с Linux'ом. А второй чувак поставил Windows и всю ночь е$@#$я с Машей.
<[Raiden]> А мы то думали он на варезнике софт искал
<Masterok> всем спокойной ночи и спасибо за внимание
<pahan> удачи
<Alagos> Добрый вечер. Как быстро поднять ftp?
<[Raiden]> sudo apt-get install proftpd\wsftpd
<[Raiden]> по вкусу
<[Raiden]> впринципе это всё. Работает сразу.
<[Raiden]> а вот пернастроить под себя быстро не получится, без примера конфига, лучше погуглить
<adjtimex> ftp - прошлый век, надо юзать sftp и webdav :)
<pahan> sftp это вроде тотже ftp только с ssl шифрованием, а оно в большинсве случаев нафиг не надо
<vdrandom> pahan, это передача файлов по ssh
<vdrandom> а вообще совершенно верно. netcat ftw!
<adjtimex> sftp это ftp по ssh, без костылей типа POST (вообще о чём люди думали, когда придумывали непассивный режим?)
<adjtimex> *PORT
<adjtimex> или у них был свой особый полудуплексный TCP? :)))
<vdrandom> так солнце светило ярче и ip адресов было больше
<vdrandom> ... свободных
<User902[web]> помогите пожалуйста, скачал 11.10, залил на флешку, гружусь и мне выдает черный экран, почему не грузится убунту? http://p.twimg.com/AcI7eEwCQAAoh_w.jpg
<pahan> User902[web], 11.10 только в этом месяце вышел, там косяков пойди немеряно попробуй 11.04
<[Raiden]> кривой линк на картинку
<Intrpt> User902[web]: попробуё 10.04.. =) всякое можно насоветовать.. как заливал на флешку? какой дистр конкретнее?
<[Raiden]> попробуй проверить имидж , если не торенотм качал, ну, по контрольной сумме
<pahan> линк рабочий вроде, картинка кривая
<[Raiden]> и\или создат ьфлэшку в unetbootin
<adjtimex> pahan: можт ты alternate скачал случайно? :)
<[Raiden]> у меня вместо картинки ругань на xml
<pahan> adjtimex, и у мыслях н было чтото качать )
<Intrpt> http://storage6.static.itmages.ru/i/11/1020/h_1319063007_8872376_2bae10eaec.jpeg
<Intrpt> перезалили его пикчу.. но там ничего не видно почти
<User902[web]> вот что я скачал ubuntu-11.10-desktop-i386. заливал на флешку Universal-USB-Installer-1.8.6.8
<User902[web]> грузит и в итоге раб стол не показывает а командную строку
<Intrpt> User902[web]: зачем его на флешку? им создаёшь загрузочную..
<[Raiden]> я могу только повторить сказанное
<User902[web]> то есть?
<pahan> User902[web],   а ради прикола напиши sudo service gdm start
<pahan> что скажет
<[Raiden]> 1. проверить контрольную сумму ftp://mirror.yandex.ru/ubuntu-releases/11.10/MD5SUMS
<[Raiden]> fsum , тотал командер и т.д.
<User902[web]> я делаю как тут написанно http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/download второй пункт
<[Raiden]> 2. попробовать программу unetbootin
<[Raiden]> вместо 1. можно скачать ещё раз торентом
<[Raiden]> там автоматом проверяется целостность
<User902[web]> еще этой пробывал,та же проблема live-usb-install-2.3.2 , даже когда нажимаешь не запустить убунту,а установить на хард.. автоматом на целостность проверил и все отлично на раздачу поставил
<[Raiden]> Хм
<[Raiden]> 3 раз уж не буду повторяться
<User902[web]> сейчас unetbootin попробу.
<[Raiden]> я бы сначала убедился что имидж не битый )
<User902[web]> писал же, в торренте проверял
<User902[web]> сказал что файл отличный
<[Raiden]> ок
<[Raiden]> вооще с флэшками многие на траблы наступают. Часто слышу вопросы
<[Raiden]> сдрв бест
<User902[web]> дело в том что в этом буке нет сдрома,по другому никак получается((
<[Raiden]> если не получится, скажи какой имено текст выдае тна экран
<User902[web]> щас пока на флешку записывает примерно вспомню с картинки
<User902[web]> Welcome to ubuntu 11.10 (GNU blablabla)
<User902[web]> documentation http://help.ubuntu.com
<[Raiden]> ну это не интересно
<User902[web]> to run a command as administrator (user "root") use sudo <command> see help (вроде) sudo_root for details
<User902[web]> и собственно ubuntu@ubuntu
<User902[web]> и вводить команды
<User902[web]> хелп и тд
<[Raiden]> такого не должно быть, почему-то графическая част ьне грузанулась. )
<User902[web]> я перезагружаюсь, отпишусь в личку о результате
<[Raiden]> гоу
<PREdatOR_> есть живые ? хоцце про SQUID спросить)
<PREdatOR_> Мб кто рабочим конфигом поделится?)
<PREdatOR_> А то пытаюсь юзать стандартные конфиги, птаюсь их осознанно редактировать. Одна фигня, по локалхосту через браузер инета нет(
<Intrpt> вопрос.. минимально не в тему. в покер кто-нибудь играет? какой рум на линукс норм идёт?
<PREdatOR_> Вот мой конфиг ... http://pastebin.ru/4LEYoSB2/
#ubuntu-ru 2011-10-20
<mavron> Доброе времени суток. Вопросик по OpenVPN, если в клиентском конфиге прописать (push "route 192.168.5.0 255.255.255.0") то он подхватит данную команду и я смогу его подсеть (192.168.5.0) увидеть ?
<actronix> Привет
<sharikoff> q
<mavron> Народ привет! Кто настраивал OpenVPN ? Есть пару вопросов к гуру !
<mavron> такой вопрос, поднята сеть между офисами по OpenVPN, друг друга видим отлично, пингуем и т.д. Проблема следующая, связь пропадает каждые минуты 3 на 10 -15 секунд... Не могу понять где копать ?
<sharikoff> mavron: копать подальше от openvpn в сторону ipsec
<mavron> да вот как раз ipsec изначально пробовал, но роутер на отказ сказал, что не буду его маршрутизировать
<mavron> может даже не роутер, может просто megafon не хочет пропускать эти пакеты
<User803[web]> привет, подскажите. могу ли я установить убунту из под виндовс не нарезая болванку?
<mavron> usb
<User803[web]> тоже нет под рукой
<mavron> наверно не получится, либо  flash либо cd
<User803[web]> даже вин инсталлер в перезагрузку уходит?
<User803[web]> меня вполне устроит установка на нтфс
<User803[web]> проверить машину нужно. синий экран слишком часто даёт
<mavron> ты собрался на файловую систему NTFS ставить линукс ?
<User803[web]> да пусть хоть так
<Intrpt> User803[web]: не стОит...
<mavron> мдя.... ладно, меня шеф зовет...
<User895[web]> опять синий экран был :)
<Intrpt> User895[web]: пора меня систему, судя по всему.. так, чтобы экран был чёрным.
<User895[web]> или комп, если убунта тоже будет зависать как винда
<Intrpt> User895[web]: как винда она зависать точно не будет.. если и запаникует, то покруче бсода =)
<User895[web]> kernell panic? :))
<Intrpt> User895[web]: если комп старый, то я бы ставил 10.04 ну или 10.10
<User895[web]> амд 1,6 Ггц (однояйцевый) +  768 Мб ОЗУ
 * Intrpt afk
<User895[web]> старенький и тормознутенький :)
<Intrpt> User895[web]:  и видео ATI? ;)
<User895[web]> нене, нвидиа! gf5500  :)
<User895[web]> с супер кулером от амд проца...маленький сгорел так я большой прикрутил на один болтик :))
<User895[web]> скачал образ, мне из под винды wubi запускать?
<Vasylii> hi
<Vasylii> Кто-нибудь может дать ссылку на ман по установке бубунты на зашифрованный раздел?
<Vasylii> Хм. Тогда другой вопрос. Как сделать так что moc читал cue и воспроизводил ape? ман по cue что я нашел уже не актуален
<Intrpt> User895[web]: не надо вуби.. ну или в поиск по форуму по слову wubi.. но я бы не советовал
<sharikoff> http://vprokofyev.wordpress.com/2009/08/14/linux-install-and-configure-moc/
<User446[web]> !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<User446[web]> !search
<ubuntuhelp> Search factoids for term: !search <term>
<User446[web]> !search <ati>
<sharikoff> @op
<sharikoff> @deop
<Ilshat> никто не пытался использовать удаленную веб-камеру так, как будто у себя установлена. и использовать в приложениях
<sharikoff> не а
<Ilshat> по сути сделать такое возможно. как мне кажется. тока как
<Ilshat> приложение сэмулирует подключенное устройства. а само будет (клиент на другом пк) получать с удаленки информацию и передавать на эмуляцию
<Ilshat> устройство*
<copyerfiled> http://smixer.ru/news/a-248.html :)
<Demar> Всем привет, кто не будь имеет опыт настройки Cisco VPN через VPNC на 11.10,
<Demar> ?
<baronos> copyerfiled: нельзя такую инфу в массы пихать тут)) опасно))
<sharikoff> Demar: только без клиента
<Melkor> Ребят, привет! Подскажите пожалуйста как в Xubuntu вывести на панель индикатор раскладки? Версия 11.10. Нет индикатора с самого начала, т.е. как установил так и нет. И еще... Подскажите как сделать вместо En/Ru флаги языка?
<Melkor> ну типа как в KDE
<baronos> опасно теперь в гугл то отправлять(((
<copyerfiled> baronos: вот, скоро включил ноутбук, еще и загрузится не успел, а тебе уже двери выломали, прикладом в череп и за решетку :)
<baronos> copyerfiled: ахахаха))
<Demar> Кто в теме как настроить Cisco VPN Client в 11.10?? Очень нужна помощь.
<sharikoff> а чо не получается
<Demar> не получается подключиться.... суть такая не каких сертификатов нет аутентификация просто по логину поролю
<sharikoff> а сдругой стороны дебаг включал?
<Demar> соответственно поставил для таких целей vpnc так как на 9 Ubuntu с ней все работало...
<sharikoff> на циске то?
<sharikoff> чо ей не нравится
<Demar> эмм нет ) с другой стороны сидят злые дядьки одмины это очень крупная компания )
<sharikoff> зашибись
<Demar> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=171517.0
<sharikoff> пап можно я телек посмотрю
<Demar> тут описал полностью по этапам что делал
<sharikoff> можно тока не включай
<Demar> ага )
<Demar> косяк вот в чем на 9 убунте когда vpnc была в connection meneger все работало. в 11.10 в конекшен менеджере только PPTP есть... из терминала какой-то болт получается...
<sharikoff> 1723 порт открыт
<sharikoff> gre пакеты разрешены?
<Demar> эмм все по дефолту не подумал об этом..
<Demar> )
<sharikoff> подумай
<Demar> голая 11.10 )
<Demar> хз не смотрел... но думаю что gre разрешены
<sharikoff> 1723 порт открыт?
<Demar> вот это увы не скажу.... =( так как сижу на работе (это там гле злые Одмины) и тут под рукой компа нет )
<sharikoff> я сам злой одмин
<Demar> гы )
<sharikoff> говори -разрешаю
<Demar> =)
<sharikoff> =)
<Demar> я бльше в сетях шарю чем в системах, а Linux вообще не давно изучаю, но суть в том что на 9 версии убунту и компеленный клиент Cisco VPN client работал и vpnc и кстати там порт специально не открывал
<sharikoff> мде..
<sharikoff> ну мало данных
<sharikoff> мало
<Demar> =(
<sharikoff> логи какие нибудь
<sharikoff> хоть что нибудь
<sharikoff> а то типа я знаю дядя чо у вас сломалось
<Demar> эмм логин из терминала пишут response от сервера не получен )
<sharikoff> у вас машина сломалась
<Demar> вопрос такой VPN ID это подразумевается Description?
<sharikoff> логин
<Demar> хмм
<Demar> тогда я лошара
<Demar> )
<Demar> а что тогда такое Login и Password? )
<Demar> это уже данные от моей учетки в VPN?
<Demar> впервые просто юзаю vpnc в терминале )а понятие VPN ID меня смутило )
<Demar> он там спрашивает gtw с этим все ясно
<Demar> потос прашивает id потом secret for id а потом уже логин и пароль
<sharikoff> ща погоди
<sharikoff> идентификатор впн
<sharikoff> это впн ид
<Demar> я понимаю чято такое ID
<Demar> переведи мне это плиз на язык Cisco
<Demar> когда настариваешь Cisco VPN Client там такой мути нет )
<sharikoff> настраивал хоть раз pptp?
<Demar> эмм с клиентской тачки да
<sharikoff> poptop типа..
<Demar> с операторской нет
<sharikoff> там есть короче в chap-secrets
<sharikoff> формат записи такой
<sharikoff> login pptp pass ip
<sharikoff> вот pptp это впн ид
<Demar> эмм самое интересное что все те же Одмины дают только gtw логин и пароль от VPN и все.
<sharikoff> не пиши его просто
<sharikoff> или оно не заводится без него?
<Demar> ну да я так и делал просто сотавлял пустым и болт )
<Demar> нет конечно )
<sharikoff> логи какие то есть клиента этого?
<chapt> господа, кто в курсе как панельку ответов в thunderbird-е уменьшить, перелазил кучу настроек, попробовал большинство тем, но устраивает больше всего дефолтная, кроме этой все ок http://goo.gl/hco9Q
<Demar> нет логов у клиента нет
<Demar> хотя может и есть, но при запуске в терменале он ошибок не пишет кроме того что сервер не отвечает
<sharikoff> ну блин..
<Demar> аха
<Demar> вобще не разу не прикольно... учитывая что без VPN дома не могу в связи с работой... а переходить на Windows блин не вариант
<oxothuk> enhf rfvhfls
<oxothuk> утра камрады
<sharikoff> а винда чо передает можешь посмотреть?
<Demar> да
<Demar> хоть сейчас
<sharikoff> ну и глянь чо она передает в качестве ид
<Demar> ща запущу клиент
<Demar> в клиенте Cisco такого понятия вообще нет )
<Demar> там есть goup auth т.е. аутентификация в группе на сервере
<sharikoff> емае
<sharikoff> тебе чо дают?
<Demar> после чего это группа спросит тебя твои логин пароль который совпадает с доменным на работе
<sharikoff> ну да
<Demar> вот как мне такое же реализовать на 11.10 )))
<sharikoff> http://www.debuntu.org/how-to-connect-to-a-cisco-vpn-using-vpnc
<Demar> а vpnc спрашивает меня ID )
<sharikoff> групнейм
<Demar> Шаман...
<Demar> Enter IPSec ID for example.com: examplegroup
<Demar> т.е. в интерактивном режиме запуска по ID может подразумеваеться группа..
<Demar> ладно попробую расковырять дома .conf
<sharikoff> там написано же
<Demar> да почти на русском
<sharikoff> а разница есть?
<sharikoff> =))
<Demar> неа )
<sharikoff> ну и вот =)
<Demar> в общем попробую дома расковырять .conf
<Demar> может ты еще сюда заглянешь )
<Demar> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=171510.0
<mavron> Вопрос для системных администраторов... кто какое open source использует решение вместо Exchange Server
<Demar> уебимяу )
<sharikoff> Demar: я не держу гуи
<sharikoff> совсем..
<sharikoff> так что увы
<Demar> эммм..... жесть )
<sharikoff> да не
<Demar> точно тебе говорю жесть
<sharikoff> на юниксах не держу
<sharikoff> дома просто нету юниксов никаких
<sharikoff> тока удаленно
<oxothuk> камрады, запиливаю видеонаблюдение на базе убунты. Решил юзать motion. все настроил, но трабла есть. Я пытаюсь снимать изображение с четырех вебок, но  по итогу отображается только две
<sharikoff> mavron: а что ты хочешь получить?
<sharikoff> почту или все ништяки эксчейнджа?
<mavron> да няштики и почту ) все вместе ))
<mavron> смотрю в сторону Zimbra
<mavron> что сообственно перед мной поставили, общие доки, веб интерфейс, синхронизация с iустройствами, желателен протоко IMAP
<mavron> так же календари
<sharikoff> postfix dovecot и навороты
<mavron> а как он дружит с outlook ?
<sharikoff> так же как и все
<sharikoff> работает
<mavron> он бесплатный ?
<sharikoff> лдап прикрутишь получшишь авторизацию и общую адресную книгу
<sharikoff> лдап то?
<sharikoff> угу
<grad> народ, кто-нибудь пакеты умеет собирать?.. помогите плиз собрать python-sphinx новый... непонятно блин у вас в убунте ничего, в арче просто версию бы увеличил, он бы сам всё скачал и собрал... а тут как я понял надо самому исходники положить в директориÑ
<User236[web]> в dash поиск двоит символы при вводе, подскажите, как исправить, плз.
<joy4eg> :)
<skai-falkorr> @devoice dmay
<portos> всем доброе утро
<joy4eg> добрый день
<ghabit> Коли не лень тем, у кого есть регистрация на сайте - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/notify-osd-icons/+bug/878439 - проголосуйте за баг :)
<skai-falkorr> ghabit: тема иконок стандартная?
<skai-falkorr> ghabit: ты спрашивал, у тебя это только или у других тоже?
<skai-falkorr> нафиг мы будем дружно отвлекать внимание мейнтейнеров от проблем, если ыт не проверил основы?
<ghabit> skai-falkorr, это у всех, у кого ubuntu-mono-dark иконки стоят.
<ghabit> Т.е. по умолчанию.
<ghabit> А глаз на большом экране РЕЖЕТ.
<ghabit> :)
<skai-falkorr> ghabit: ну тада неправильный пакет выбрал.тему иконок поменяй.если будет брать нормальные - значит баг в пакете иконок убунту.если нет - баг правильный
<ghabit> skai-falkorr, если выбрать тему иконок gnome родную баг пропадает.
<ghabit> Т.е. это убунтовские иконки.
<skai-falkorr> ghabit: ну знач баг в теме иконок.напиши им, что неправильно выбирается размер.
<ghabit> skai-falkorr, у меня с инглишем плохо. Как мог я там пояснил. что делаю, что стоит и как получается.
<ghabit> И про размер там написано.
<ghabit> Что при таких-то деяниях иконка "low resolution"
<skai-falkorr> mono light проверь иконки
<User359[web]> приветы всем
<User359[web]> подскажите пожалуйста, по какой причине при переходе на 11.10 с 11.04 пропал второй монитор из системы ?  Видео карта Gf 6600
<User359[web]> вообще в юнити многое не понятно. Не нашёл панели Н-видиа
<boris_t>  переходе на 11.10 с 11.04  <<< не опечатка
<User359[web]> не, а почему опечатка ?
<boris_t> nvidia-xconfig вроде панель nv
<User359[web]> посмотрю, спасибо
<User359[web]> компутер дома просто
<boris_t> драва то установленны
<User359[web]> да. Пробовал несколько вариантов из предложенных проприетарнх. Версия 173 вроде бы стоит. Пишет, что активны.
<User359[web]> раньше монитор определялся, сейчас монитор не определяется
<User359[web]> а кто вообще каким оконным менеджером пользуется ?
<SergeyIT> гном2
<baronos> гш
<User359[web]> как считаете, Юнити удобен ?
<boris_t> буде удобен когда баги исправят... я и дня на ней не продержался
<chapt> User359[web]: а попробуй мониторы местами поменять подключение
<chapt> а еще лучше вместо второго монитора, если есть возможность другой подключи
<User359[web]> даа. Всегда Гномом пользовался. Наверное снова его поставлю.
<User359[web]> да, спасибо за совет, попробую. Вначале nvidia-xconfig нужно попробовать будет
<chapt> как раз на 173 наблюдал глюк - в упор не хотел монитор определяться, пока другой не подключили, после чего, подключили неопределявшийся и о чудо, все заработало
<adminn> кто пробовал crossover games?
<Larry5>  /msg nickserv identify q2w3e4r
<Larry5>  /msg nickserv identify 1q2w3e4r
<jet4fire> светанул нарольчег
<jet4fire> =)
<Larry5> немножко
<Larry5> оч хорошо что меня читают уже
<dname> какие могут быть осложнения при переносе hhd на другую материнку с другим процессором, устройствами?
<copyerfiled> dname: практически никаких
<copyerfiled> dname: только видео, и если ты переносишь х64 на 32х разрядное железо :)
<dname> значит спокойно могу включить и работать? Я это сервер перенес :)
<dname> а там устройства в конфигурации системы не надо бновлять? или там ядро пересобирать
<copyerfiled> я так тоже сервер перенес пол года назад
<copyerfiled> и про работал все отлично было
<dname> изменения всякие не вносили?
<dname> в систему
<copyerfiled> никаких
<dname> понятно. Спасибо)
<dname> сейчас попробую
<copyerfiled> в том прелесть линукса
<copyerfiled> аа так только интерфейсы
<User236[web]> Нужна помощь, плз. По Alt-F2 при вводе повторяються символы. Как убрать? (Ubuntu 11.10)
<copyerfiled> dname: номера интерфейсов в конфигах поменять если несовпадают
<Larry5> помогите решить проблему! при серфинге в нете перепад напряжения случился и машыну вырубило ..когда включили на ADSL модеме перестал гореть лан и не как машына не реагирует ....как можно выяснить что стряслось!! модем робочий
<artus> Larry5, и причем тут модем?
<Larry5> ubuntu 10.04
<Larry5> не модем точно не причом а вот наверное сетевая плата подвела
<artus> на модеме??
<artus> ))
<skai-falkorr> Larry5: и что?модем на убунте 10.04?или электростанция была на убунте?ъ
<skai-falkorr> Lambert: вопрос не по теме, ты не находишь?
<artus> Larry5, давай по порядку )
<Larry5> сидели в нете  и врруг бац
<artus> Larry5, по порядку про убунту )
<skai-falkorr> artus: у него порт сдох на модеме от перепада напряжения.он решил, что мы ему поможем в нарушение правил канала.видимо задават ьвопросы по теме подрастающее поколение не способно
<artus> Larry5, запускаеш dmesg и выдергиваеш шнурочек, потом подключаеш и смотриш чего пишут
<artus> ну и для очистки совести переткнуть на роутере шнурок в другой порт
<artus> а так  проблема решается просто, пакупкой упса и нового модема)
<Larry5> ) не совсем все так
<Larry5> модем фурычет я пользую его сейчас
<Larry5> на ноуте
<artus> Larry5, через вайфайко?
<Larry5> а вот как только его подсоеденить к ПК шнурком ...все лампа LAN тухнет а система не как не реагирует
<artus> шел 3й день
<Larry5> все через шнурок
<artus> Larry5, запускай дмесг на стационаре и суй шнурок
<Larry5> ок
<artus> Larry5, а вообще в ближайщий ларек с комплектухами за сетевой ) 2.5$ не много )
<Larry5> так и я подумал
<Larry5> но она интегрирована ...вот незадача
<artus> и что? у тя там куча свободных pci
<Larry5> есть такое верно
<LostCodder> дезинтегрируй
<Larry5> )
<andrey_> дезинтегрируй из интеловских процессров видеокарту встроенную)
<jet4fire> !пива
<jet4fire> !пиво
<o_0> @kban --user jet4fire 3600 иди пей
<Ilshat> хы
<User236[web]> Спасибо Всем за помощь!!!
<larry5> ввел команду и теперь не пойму что я там увидеть долже ...что искать хоть
<larry5> artus _ все также некакой реакции
<larry5> я так понял интернета не будет , опять неудача
<larry5> :(
<SergeyIT> интернет вечен
<larry5> у меня на пк как оказалось не очень
<artus> larry5, значит го за сетевой
<artus> рррр
<artus> пока у никсерва релогин делал он ушол
<User483[web]> Есть кто живой?
<andrey_> !ask | User483[web]
<ubuntuhelp> User483[web]: Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<User483[web]> Окей, вот тут такая проблемка при загрузке 11.10 есть, поставил с помощью Wubi: http://screenshot.su/show.php?img=ea2f453f913549cd386de925b652f1a5.jpg
<artus> проблемка в том что поставил через вуби)
<artus> оно мертворожденное и нерабочее
<Onkeltem> но всё равно пиарят
<Onkeltem> безответственные парни
<User483[web]> Не знаю, два дня все работало отлично. То есть только удаление, разбиение и хардкор?
<artus> кто?
<artus> User483[web], оно больше недели кажетцо вообще ни у кого не работало)
<Onkeltem> artus: создатели вуби?
<User483[web]> Окей, спасибо за помощь. Хорошего дня.
<andrey_> перезагрузись)
<Onkeltem> У меня gnome-shell жрет CPU
<Onkeltem> до 80%
<baronos> у меня шелл отлично робит, сегодня два репозитория добавил обновился дак вообще летает, и пропал баг с хромом когда он во всех рабочих столах)
<baronos> кстати стоит ли ставить ppa:ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates от сюда дрова?
<User761[web]> каждый день качает какие то обновления. сегодня даже что то для часиков нашел и обновился
<adminn> почему у меня появилась на верхней панели иконка менеджера обновлений?
<adminn> это так должно быть или я опять что-то намудрил?xDD
<|rapidsp|> adminn: обновиться хочет (К.О.)
<adminn> |rapidsp|, ты хочешь сказать, раньше он не хотел?xDD
<|rapidsp|> то что я хотел сказать я сказал :)
<adminn> а где эта иконка включается\отключается?
<Aiveri> hi all
<adminn> Aiveri, hi
<Aiveri> :)
<jlewka> всем привет
<jlewka> помогите нубу.... :)
<jlewka> не могу установить систему...)
<Aiveri> kto v kurse pod linuxom poyavilas poddergka tehnologii Optimus dlya noutov
<jlewka> все рушаться на моменте установки gruba...
<artus> @kick Aiveri транслит запрещен
<jlewka> а при попытке монтирование в ручную, получаю сообщение 	mount: неизвестный тип файловой системы 'isw_raid_member'
<jlewka> или  система на рейд  ставится как то особенно?)
<Onkeltem> Я не пойму - Pidgin поддерживает звонки голосом???
<Onkeltem> Говорили вроде да, но найти ничего не могу в интерфейсе
<baronos> Onkeltem: ставишь пиджин ставишь гугл аккаун и звонишь на гугл аккаунт
<Onkeltem> baronos: не работает у меня это
<Onkeltem> baronos: у меня в списке действий вообще нет позвонить
<baronos> Onkeltem: скажи своё мыло я звякнуть попробую)
<Ilshat> чтобы пробросить меж двух компов ( у которых разные провайдеры) нужен статик ip?
<Ilshat> пробросить vlan
<oxothuk> достаточно ddclient
<dname> copyerfiled хелп :) видать сетевая плата не работает
<copyerfiled> dname: яж напоследок написал :)
<dname> номера это eth0 ?
<copyerfiled> dname: ага . правь в /etc/network/interfaces
<kolobok>  Всем привет.Скажите господа,можно ли двд ром от ноутбука поключить к десктопу?Просто есть от сгоревшего ноутбука и хотелось бы не покупать новый
<copyerfiled> dname: и iptables
<dname> там так и стоит. в ifconfig есть какой то eth0. У меня 3 сетевых платы. Одна плата встроенная. Попробовал во всех подключить кабель, но нет инета
<copyerfiled> dname: тоесть не исправлял ничего?
<dname> нет
<copyerfiled> а ifconfig что говорит?
<dname> разве что возможно местами поменял эти 3 сетевые карты. Т.е к материнке подключил
<dname> там выводит eth0
<dname> и вторую локальную
<dname> а во :)
<dname> появилось
<dname> но вот почему встроенная не работает...
<dname> copyerfiled а в чем может быть проблема?
<dname> работает только та,которую подключил pci
<oxothuk> ifconfig eth0 up
<oxothuk> ifconfig eth1 up
<oxothuk> ifconfig eth2 up
<oxothuk> ifconfig
<dname> сделал, сейчас попробую
<copyerfiled> dname: Так вобще ifconfig -a сколько показывает?
<dname> щас
<dname> ребутнулся :)
<artus> oxothuk, а не проще ли ifup ?
<oxothuk> проще, но нужно чтобы человек осознал что делает)
<oxothuk> генту тоже  в три команды ставить можно)
<artus> oxothuk, чесно говоря ему твой копипаст что ифап что ifconfig eth0 up явно не о чем не скажут)
<Intrpt> всем привет.. подскажите, ubuntu-desktop пустой пакет? если при удалении прога его за собой тянет, ничего страшного?
<artus> ничего
<Intrpt> гуд, спасибо.
<oxothuk> artus, надеюсь натолкнет на размышления)
<oxothuk> я вчера с ужосом осознал, что на моем компе второй год нет сидюка))))
<dname> не помогло. Я про eth0 eth1 eth2
<artus> oxothuk, да и ifup eth0 && ifup eth1 && ifup eth2 && ifconfig  веселее )
<oxothuk> lspci | grep ther
<dname> показывает 3 сетевых
<artus> sudo mii-tool что показывает?
<dname> eth0 и 1 no link
<oxothuk> ах, да. при выполнении предыдущих команд на пермишены не ругалось?
<artus> ну значит нет линка
<dname> oxothuk нет на сколько я понял :)
<oxothuk> ^_^
<dname> просто вводились и ничего не выводили
<artus> dname, а у тя в эти сетевые хоть что нить воткнуто? ))
<dname> да ) в строенную воткнул
<artus> мдяяя
<dname> и одна из Pci карт работает
<artus> и чего ты хочеш от других?
<dname> но мненужно чтобы встроенная тоже работала
<artus> у тя 3 шнурка воткнуто?
<dname> нет
<artus> а, вторая pci работает?
<dname> нет
<artus> тобиш по факту 2 мортвых карточки из 3х чтоль?
<artus> *е
<dname> получается так
<dname> но они все работают
<dname> но почему то не работают
<dname> ))
<artus> а откуда увереность что работают то они? )))
<copyerfiled> dname: Хорошо сказал :)
<dname> ой
<dname> в чем может быть проблемка?
<SergeyIT> dname, а по-одной проверить нельзя?
<dname> ifup etc3
<dname> ой
<dname> ifup eth3
<dname> и заработало
<dname> =)
<artus> dname, тебе 3 линка поднимать надо будет?
<artus> и вообще
<artus> !enter | dname
<ubuntuhelp> dname: Не используйте Enter как знак препинания, пишите свои вопросы/ответы в одной строке
<dname> eth2 - нету такого девайса выводит
<artus> dname, ну учитывая что у тя ток 2 шнурка воткнуто то логично
<dname> Почему автоматически не получает dhcp адрес eth3 ? В interfaces прописано. Нужно обязательно ifup eth3 писать
<artus> dname, потому что allow-hotplug eth3 нет
<dname> ага, уже понял :) спасибо
<nightwalkerd> Здраствуйте, во время выполнения unity --reset-icon скакнуло электричество. В результате из списка выбора DE в LightDM пропало всё, кроме Gnome Classic (до того были установленны Unity и Gnome Shell)
<dname> и еще такой странный вопрос... Как отформатировать NTFS hdd и сделать его как дополнительный хард? Мне нужно это для httpd сервера. в apache2.conf в виртуальном хосте например укажешь DocumentRoot /home/user/www и этот юзер чтобы лежал на этом
<dname> дополнительном харде
<nightwalkerd> Хотя если через консоль запустить unity и убить gnome-panel, юнити спокойно работает
<andrey_> dname ~ gparted, simlinks
<Intrpt> пробую установить skrooge, как-то слишком много KDE тянет.. в системе не появятся конфликты? http://itmages.ru/image/preview/308563/2f87986f
<dname> andrey_ пожалуйста, по подробней)
<andrey_> dname ~ google.com ТАМ подробнее
<Intrpt> система ubuntu 10.04
<andrey_> Intrpt ~ нет, а если появиятся тебе выдаст сообщение о зависимостях во время установки
<artus> andrey_, зачем симлинки если размещение хостов в  sites-enabled/site.zzz прописывается
<artus> dname, форматиш, монтируеш в фстабе и читаеш мануал по апачу )
<Intrpt> andrey_:  хм, ок.. судя по пакетам чуть ли все кеды выкачивать собирается =)
<andrey_> я думал он хочет чтобы /home/user/www  ссылалась на новый раздел жесткого
<artus> ну тогда маунтим винт в /user/home/www )))
<artus> andrey_, апачу как то на симлинки с большой колокольни кучку отложить )
<dname> а как еще можно там указать путь до директории, которая лежит на этом дополнительном хаоде?
<dname> харде*
<aron612_> всем привет
<George> А есть Ubuntu для i586?
<aron612_> меня видно?
<Ravkoff> qq. вопрос знатокам:) возможно ли? вбить настройку setpci в rc.local в образе livecd по-умолчанию?
<andrey_> aron612_ ~ нет, сними плащ невидимки
<aron612_> как это сделать?
<aron612_> кто может помочь?
<artus> !ask > aron612_
<ubuntuhelp> aron612_, please see my private message
<artus> !q > aron612_
<George> А есть Ubuntu для i586?
<artus> George, причем тут i586?
<SergeyIT> George, i386
<artus> SergeyIT, не, они то есть, ток причем тут поиск какой то мифической бубунты
<aron612_> у меня стоит ubuntu и kubuktu 11.10. и в той и в другой при запуске playonlinux выдает "Судя повсему у вас отсутствует поддержка 3D ускорения. Советуем вам задействовать её." что делать?
<aron612_> kubuntu*
<andrey_> видеокарта какая?
<artus> поставить адекватные драйвера на видео
<artus> andrey_, на форуме расписано
<aron612_> nvidia 320m
<artus> aron612_,
<aron612_> ноутовские
<aron612_> тьфу. ноутовская видео
<aron612_> дрова что установились с системой
<aron612_> много гуглил
<aron612_> ломал несколько раз xorg.cong
<aron612_> решил спросить знатоков
<artus> !enter | aron612_
<ubuntuhelp> aron612_: Не используйте Enter как знак препинания, пишите свои вопросы/ответы в одной строке
<aron612_> дрова через консоль обновил
<artus> aron612_, glxinfo |egrep 'render|OpenGL' на paste.pro покажи
<aron612_> я не использую интер как знак препинания, по интер у меня шлет сообщение
<artus> @voice aron612_
<aron612_> direct rendering: Yes
<aron612_> OpenGL vendor string: NVIDIA Corporation
<aron612_> OpenGL renderer string: GeForce GT 320M/PCI/SSE2
<aron612_> OpenGL version string: 3.3.0 NVIDIA 285.05.09
<aron612_> OpenGL shading language version string: 3.30 NVIDIA via Cg compiler
<aron612_> OpenGL extensions:
<aron612_>     GL_NV_conditional_render, GL_NV_copy_depth_to_color, GL_NV_copy_image,
<artus> !v | aron612_
<ubuntuhelp> aron612_: +v на канале #ubuntu-ru означает предупреждение. Если вы продолжите нарушать правила канала, вы будете кикнуты или забанены. Прочтите правила и будьте корректней http://goo.gl/5UWBR
<aron612_>     GL_NV_parameter_buffer_object2, GL_NV_path_rendering,
<aron612_>     GL_NVX_conditional_render, GL_NVX_gpu_memory_info, GL_OES_depth24,
<aron612_>     GL_OES_fbo_render_mipmap, GL_OES_get_program_binary, GL_OES_mapbuffer,
<andrey_> =)
<artus> @kban aron612_ 1800 сначала читаем потом делаем
<baronos> всё я решил установить поршивку дройда 2,3))
<baronos> ой
<aleksei`> всем ку
<Escsun> Привет всем
<ElementUI> Привет всем
<ElementUI> есть кто?
<ElementUI> мда, столько народа и никто не отвечает
<Ilshat> а че теперь можно аську запустить в нескольких копиях?
<Ilshat> одну учетку
<artus> !ask | ElementUI
<ubuntuhelp> ElementUI: Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<ghabit> Добрый день. В менеджере обновлений есть security, updates, proposed & backports. Какие нужны - а какие - нет? Кто-нибудь может мне рассказать?
<BlancoD> в ubuntu 11.10 настраивал compiz, когда зашёл на вкладку "менеджер настроек" слетел unity. Слител основательно, т.е нет даже верхней панели есть только рабочий стол и сверху меню папки рабочего стола, перезагрузка не помогает, с unity2D никаких проблем нет, стартует
<BlancoD> нормально.
<BlancoD> подскажите как настройки компиза сбросить
<BlancoD> или как запустить из терминала настройки компиза
<Demar> Господа дайте совет имеет ли смысл в linux разбивать HDD на несколько логических как любят делать в Win? Речь идет о 250 гигах )
<BlancoD> как минимум разбить на / и на /home
<BlancoD> если там система будет
<BlancoD> многие ещё отдельный /boot делают
<Demar> система конечно будет
<Demar> т.е. / и /home отдельно сделать?
<BlancoD> да естественно, в / вся основная система, а в /home твои личные настройки и данные, когда переставляешь систему всё что в /  всегда стерается, а всё что в /home не трогается
<Demar> ок спасибо на систему 20 хватит я так полагаю? сама система 4,5 + малоли что )
<BlancoD> на систему 20 за глаза
<gxoptg_> привет. подскажите, плиз, как перевести click-type window? или хотя бы что оно значит?
<BlancoD> как настройки компиза из терминала вызвать?
<gxoptg> эй?
<BlancoD> тип нажатия окна =)
<BlancoD> а в каком контексте?
<gxoptg> Always enable the click-type window on exit, в OnBoard. тип нажатия окна не подходит, не то вроде бы
<fivaproldge> всем привет
<fivaproldge> ребят, можно пооффтопить чуточку? =(
<artus> нет
<Demar> злой артус
<nightwalkerd> Здраствуйте
<ghabit> Похелпите.
<ghabit> Пытаюсь установить https://launchpad.net/~linuxdcpp-team/+archive/ppa отсюда пакет.
<ghabit> Добавил в софтвар манагер.
<ghabit> Все дела.
<ghabit> Нажимаю установить - ошибка "действите третует установки пакетов из недоверенных источников".
<nightwalkerd> такая проблема, в LightDM в меню выбора DE пропали все, кроме Gnome Classic, при этом если запустить unity через консоль и убить gnome-panel, юнити спокойно работает. Ubuntu 11.10
<baronos> ghabit: eiskaltdc++ ставь
<nightwalkerd> пропали после отрубания электричества во время unity --replace
<[Raiden]> ghabit: почитай про ключи для ппа
<nightwalkerd> до этого стояли Unity и Gnome Shell
<[Raiden]> и ваще про ключи для репов
<[Raiden]> ну или просто игнорируй предупреждение
<ghabit> [Raiden], так не устанавливает.
<ghabit> Как центр приложений запустить так, чтобы аутпут видеть?
<ghabit> Чтобы хоть знать что за ошибка.
<[Raiden]> используй синаптик  или апт
<[Raiden]> если лень читать как исправить
<ghabit> ГДЕ ЧИТАТЬ?
<ghabit> :)
<ghabit> Я ж спросил где почитать.
<ghabit> Как запустить так, чтобы было видно аутпут.
<[Raiden]> в гугле ) Лень искать
<artus> !enter | ghabit
<ubuntuhelp> ghabit: Не используйте Enter как знак препинания, пишите свои вопросы/ответы в одной строке
<[Raiden]> ghabit: в гном-терминале
<ghabit> [Raiden], я запускаю, но вывод в терминал он не дает.
<[Raiden]> ставь пакет аптом, в терминале и\или сделай перед этим sudo apt-get update - 1 из двух ругнется на репы без электронной подписи
<ghabit> Хм.
<[Raiden]> а дальше остается спроссить гугл )
<ghabit> Удалил - добавил заново ппа - заработало.
<ghabit> А дальше я сам ответил бы.
<[Raiden]> ну тоже вариант, бывает таймаут  или типа того
<ghabit> Просто когда я последний раз пользовался линуком, все было... как-то иначе.
<ghabit> И гном - совсем другой.
<[Raiden]> поизучай консольку недавно, будет проще )
<[Raiden]> немного
<rapidsp> т9? :)
<[Raiden]> rapidsp: нет, кино вотвлекает
<[Raiden]> я лучше помолчу )
<Ravkoff> ребятки, возможно ли в лайвсд грубо говоря, - влить файл rc.local свой?
<artus> нет, запрещено религией )
<[Raiden]> ды можно, почитай про какой-нить ubuntu customization kit или типа
<artus> а вообще ничто не мешает соврать свой ливцд
<Ravkoff> атеистам как быть?:)
<molotok> всем привет
<artus> Ravkoff, а атеистам учится пользоватцо гуглом )
<rapidsp> или уверовать :)
<molotok> народ что посоветуете гном или xfce ставить
<artus> коробку
<molotok> на нетбок
<[Raiden]> я с кубунты пишу
<Ravkoff> просто 11.10 при установке гасит led надо бы подправить:) гугл какразтаки на кастомкит и направляет, думал знатоки поведают более прямые способы.
<Ravkoff> блин так лень ручной работой заниматься есть скуашфс с гуем каким нить?:)
<[Raiden]> про лед я не понял
<Ravkoff> при установке 11.10 лед подсветка тухнет на e525
<artus> ну дык не ставь)
<[Raiden]> попробуй alternate-cd
<[Raiden]> или в меню загрузки какие-нить опци насчет видео
<Ravkoff> эксперименты руки жгут на работе:) ставлю десктоп но с nomodeset - загружается но соотвественно видео в ауте.
<[Raiden]> ставь  с alternate , там нету гуи. А в установленной системе разберешся как-нить
<Ravkoff> ставил и так и так, установить не проблема, разобрася. а в установленной уже системе никакие способы не решают кроме правки rc, но - временно, до закрытия крышки ноута. снова онли ребут.
<Ravkoff> пичалька в общем, таки думаю и в 12.04 не исправят. а так хотелось апщупать новинку без лишних телодвижений.
<[Raiden]> я не варю в ноутах - если хочешь пиши на форум
<[Raiden]> до покупки если выснить о поддержке железа, то печалек становится меньше
<Ravkoff> ноутбуку 3 года, пользованию моему ос 0.7
<[Raiden]> если багрепорты слать - больше вероятности что починят
<[Raiden]> Хм
<[Raiden]> ясно
<Ravkoff> на форуме давно отписано, с тех пор немало воды утекло, никто пока путного не посоветовал на буржуйных только багрепорты, фиксами пока не пахнет, с 10.10 наблюдаю.
<[Raiden]> Как всё плохо с этими ноутами..
<Ravkoff> ладно, 10.04 зато как влитая:) пощупаем дальше.
<[Raiden]> печально. Я думал интел хорошо свои видюхи поддерживает
<[Raiden]> http://radeon.ru/?select=more&f=2011_10&new=51
<baronos> походу вгет самый лучший качер)
<artus> baronos, aria2c
<baronos> воо точно спс, я помню вы как то обсуждали его, ща заюзаю)
<baronos> супер работает качает сразу с браузера)
<User065[web]> всем привет
<User065[web]> )выручайте помогите настроить wifi
<User065[web]> есть кто тут.?
<Sergey_IT> нет
<shenmue> есть я
<artus> !ask | User065[web]
<ubuntuhelp> User065[web]: Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<Sergey_IT> и тебя нет
<artus> когда ж уже до хомячков дойдет то
<Dan`ka> где люди?
<User065[web]> помогите поднять wifi на lenovo u165
<User065[web]> gkbp
<Sergey_IT> Dan`ka: и тебя нет
<Dan`ka> помогли, что еще?
<Dan`ka> Sergey_IT, приветик
<Sergey_IT> ку
<artus> User065[web], в гугле был?
<Dan`ka> !wifi
<ubuntuhelp> wifi is Документация по Wi-Fi находится тут: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs . Также см. http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=7327.0 , http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=41721.0 и http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=28589.0 точка доступа см. !wifi-ap
<artus> и вообще
<artus> !q | User065[web]
<ubuntuhelp> User065[web]: Начнем с правильной формулировки вопроса: "Здравствуйте, у меня установлена <версия>. Я пытаюсь получить <некий результат>. Я сделал <действия>. В результате у меня получилось <результат, который получен>. ЧЯДНТ ?
<[Raiden]> www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=32097
<yacoov> привет
<User065[web]> да но  там всего  милионны  что то ни  чего не помогает.
<User065[web]> картачка стоит BCM4313
<artus> User065[web], конкретно что не помогает? или ты думаеш за тебя ща тут начнут все гуглить и искать тебе мануалы?
<User065[web]> видет адаптер  но не включает его
<Demar> подскажите как настроить апплет погоды в 11.10 на unity?
<User065[web]> система обновила автоматом драйвет  а вто дальше молчек..
<artus> User065[web], http://askubuntu.com/questions/43529/my-lenovo-ideapad-u165-wireless-doesnt-work
<Sergey_IT> [Raiden], для десктопов ничего нового - это хорошо. Может допилят до юзабельности
<[Raiden]> Sergey_IT: может быть, но мне кажется что бы юнити стала удобной её надо менять, а не стабилизировать. Например, хотя бы док открепить от левого края :)
<[Raiden]> Хотя незнаю
<[Raiden]> мой путь - кде , как минимум до весны
<Dan`ka> а потом?
<Dan`ka> мышь?
<[Raiden]> потом незнаю. смотря как будет развиваться и кде и соседи.
<[Raiden]> и какое железо будет на тот момент
<Dan`ka> на сколько мне известно.. то кде не намерена делать крутых поворотов куда либо
<[Raiden]> Я не буду загадывать дальше весны )
<Dan`ka> то что же весной случится?)
<[Raiden]> случится как минимум 12.04
<[Raiden]> гном 3.4
<[Raiden]> хфце возможно успеют переписать на гтк3
<[Raiden]> и т.д.
<[Raiden]> версии часто выходят, вот и всё
<Sergey_IT> [Raiden], думаю, попробую 12.04 еще в этом году...
<[Raiden]> да как хотите
<Sergey_IT> [Raiden], у меня 8.04 еще на одном диске стоит, вот вместо нее и буду пробовать куда двигаться
<yacoov> привет всем
<Sergey_IT> ку
<yacoov> так как часто обновляли 11.10 со дня релиза?
<Sergey_IT> а какая разница?
<yacoov> стоит ли ставить?
<Sergey_IT> личное дело героев
<yacoov> я о стабильности
<Sergey_IT> и я о ней
<yacoov> или подождать до зимы?
<Sergey_IT> или до весны
<yacoov> мне посоветовали дистр агилию или убунту 11.10
<Sergey_IT> для чего?
<yacoov> для пользования как десктоп
<[Raiden]> можно, но отзывы разные как всегда
<artus> yacoov, забей гвоздь в голову тому кто посоветовал тебе 11.10 )
<yacoov> лол
<[Raiden]> я был прав про отзывы
<Nor8> artus: Это почему? Xubuntu 11.10 вполне хорош. :-D
<artus> [Raiden], не, ну может с кедами оно и сьедобно ) а в остальном кактус )
<artus> Nor8, крыса - недогном, и смысла в ней нет)
<[Raiden]> sed 's\X\K\'
<[Raiden]> или как там
<artus> ))
<Nor8> artus: Кривой гом и юнити основную ветку убили, осталось дождаться, когда засрут-с кеды и хфце )))
<yacoov> тогда агилию) до релиза 12.04
<Nor8> гном*
<baronos> гном хорош вы просто не умеете его готовить :D
<artus> и тогда власть над миром захватит коробка, муаахаха
<yacoov> что за коробка?
<[Raiden]> не слышно когда хфце перепишут на гтк3?
<User430[web]> Всем здрасте, обновился, перезагрузил комп, не хочет на раб стол заходить, просто темный экран и в перезагрузку уходит... хелп ) 10,10
<artus> yacoov, openbox
<Nor8>  [Raiden]: Никогда ))))
<yacoov> ясно
<Nor8> artus: Дмау этому обрадуется )))
<baronos> за то минт будет гном 3 поддерживать)
<synroda_> всем привет
<synroda_> Никто не сталкивался, со следующим сообщением от ядра при перезагрузке ? FATAL: Error inserting vesafb (/lib/modules/3.0.0-12-generic/kernel/drivers/video/vesafb.ko): No such device
<synroda_> + кэтому разрешение консоли 640 х 480
<yacoov>  baronos минт полностью передут на гном 3?
<artus> yacoov, недождеся)
<baronos> yacoov: нет)
<yacoov> все гном2 rip ?
<[Raiden]> synroda_: неа. наверное открытые дрова включены, добавь в опции ядра nomodeset
<baronos> yacoov: да, только будет неофициальная поддержка от минтовцев)
<yacoov> ясно
<synroda_> Raiden: раньше всё работало
<[Raiden]> не совсем дефолт http://storage8.static.itmages.ru/i/11/1020/h_1319139537_3982786_473498e402.png
<synroda_> Меня только смкщает, что после этого выводится соообщение что файловые системы смонтированы
<synroda_> может быть из-за этого?
<[Raiden]> synroda_: раньше - в этом же дистре?
<synroda_> да
<synroda_> 11.10
<synroda_> ядро не пересобирал
<[Raiden]> фиг знает тогда, но лучше начать с проверки дров и опций ядра в /etc/default/grub , наверное
<Nor8> [Raiden] Кеды нереально много ресурса жрут
<[Raiden]> из моих 4гб чаще занято 50% , а 60уж очень редко. + это кеды котоыре настроены на использование всег очто в них есть, ничего не отключено
<synroda_> Raiden: http://pastebin.com/CSW9ytBA
<[Raiden]> впринципе это много, но для моего компа это 40-60% ресурсов
<[Raiden]> + обычно закрытие окна фф освобождает 200-500мб
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> synroda_: vga=0x031b надо убрать
<[Raiden]> #splash - это надо убрать или написать nosplash
<yacoov> Рейден покажи свой десктоп
<[Raiden]> synroda_: какое разрешение твоего монитора?
<[Raiden]> yacoov: я уже показал выше
<[Raiden]> yacoov: овтеть на вопрос
<synroda_> Raiden: 1920x1080
<Nor8>  [Raiden]: 50 процентов это 2 гига ))))
<yacoov> на какой?
<[Raiden]> synroda_: а видеокарта какая и дрова открытые или закрытые?
<synroda_> geforce gtx260
<[Raiden]> Nor8: ну и что, у меня же  не нетбук , где всего два
<synroda_> закрытые
<[Raiden]> synroda_: сделай строку такой: "quiet splash nomodeset video=uvesafb:mode_option=1920x1080-24,mtrr=3,scroll=ywrap" , потом выполни 2 команды synroda_:
<[Raiden]> sudo apt-get install v86d и sudo update-grub
<[Raiden]> ваще это тут написано, где-то посередине
<[Raiden]> !nvidia
<ubuntuhelp> Настоятельно рекомендуем ставить драйвера, предлагаемые системой. Руководство установки драйверов nVidia тут: http://goo.gl/7gYgP на анг. здесь https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia см. !nvidia-nouveau !xswat
<synroda_> какую именно строку?
<[Raiden]> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash nomodeset video=uvesafb:mode_option=1920x1080-24,mtrr=3,scroll=ywrap"
<[Raiden]> если сплэш не нужен, замени на nosplash
<tarru> Всем привет
<[Raiden]> немного более  текста чем на вики ,  проверялось на 11.04
<[Raiden]> http://raiden-ut.blogspot.com/2010/10/blog-post.html
<synroda_> сделал, перезагружаться?
<[Raiden]> update-grub если сделал то да
<[Raiden]> возможно на моем кривом блоге несколько устаревшая инфа - я не в курсе )
<User623[web]> Raiden: не помогло((((
<User623[web]> не видит vesafb
<[Raiden]> незнаю тогда, должно было переключить в 1920х консоль
<[Raiden]> если нет, читай
<[Raiden]> !nvidia >User623[web]
<ubuntuhelp> User623[web], please see my private message
<User623[web]> не переключило
<User623[web]> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/864803   --- багрепорт
<[Raiden]> по идее это не имеет значения.
<[Raiden]> т.к. моя строка и то что на вики, использует uvesa
<[Raiden]> вроде другой это драйвер
<User623[web]> может в моём grub.cfg ошибка?
<[Raiden]> grub.cfg генерируется автоматом после sudo update-grub и значения не имеет
<[Raiden]> если только ты туда руками не залез
<User623[web]> я лазил)))
<User623[web]> но у меня был бэкап старого конфига
<User623[web]> с ним та же самая фигня
<[Raiden]> ну значит всё что я тебе написал не имело значения. Ты должен был только 1 файл попарвит ьв etc , выполнит ь2 команды и всё
<User623[web]> чё теперь делать?
<User623[web]> как создать голый конфиг?
<User623[web]> в смысле поумолчанию
<[Raiden]> sudo update-grub
<[Raiden]> и ребут
<User623[web]> делал
<User623[web]> не помогло
<[Raiden]> Если делал, то твои правки несуществнны, их там просто нет.
<[Raiden]> и дело в чем-то другом :)
<[Raiden]> может тебе посмотреть какие пакеты груда устанволены, все их снести через apt-get  purge  имена
<[Raiden]> и сразу поставить
<User623[web]> http://pastebin.com/HpYXEuNU
<[Raiden]> это вернет дефолтные конфиги :)
<[Raiden]> Хотя может не только в этом дело
<User623[web]> стоит grub2 + burg
<[Raiden]> set gfxmode=1600x1200 - это откуда взялос?
<[Raiden]> linux   /boot/vmlinuz-3.0.0-12-generic root=UUID=e16e70b2-effc-46cf-aef3-a53956996b1c ro  splash vga=799  quiet splash nomodeset video=uvesafb:mode_option=1920x1080-24,mtrr=3,scroll=ywrap vt.handoff=7
<[Raiden]> это откуда?
<[Raiden]> два раза сплэш и vga=
<User623[web]> я хз
<[Raiden]> ну и я хз. Такого не должно быть.
<User623[web]> grub-customizer может быть причиной?
<[Raiden]> ошибку про весу тебе пишут из-за того , что ядру передается параметр vga=
<[Raiden]> он нафиг не нужен
<[Raiden]> незнаю
<User623[web]> удалить его?
<[Raiden]> груб настраивается правкой /etc/default/grub и /etc/grub.d
<[Raiden]> да и все пакеты груба тоже.
<[Raiden]> потом поставить
<[Raiden]> удалять только не через remove
<[Raiden]> а через purge
<[Raiden]> и потом читать тот линки на вики ,про нвидию и плимут
<[Raiden]> и бург тоже снеси, совсем )
<[Raiden]> я его не юзал :)
<User623[web]> а бург зачем?
<[Raiden]> ну может это он груб так перенастроил, я незнаю
<User623[web]> снёс всё
<[Raiden]> ребут только не делай , пока груб снвоа не поставиш ь)
<User623[web]> поставил заново
<User623[web]> но конфиг такой же(((
<[Raiden]> 1в1?
<User623[web]> lf
<User623[web]> да
<[Raiden]> найди строку
<[Raiden]> splash vga=799  quiet splash nomodeset video=uvesafb:mode_option=1920x1080-24,mtrr=3,scroll=ywrap vt.handoff=7
<[Raiden]> и удали splash vga=799   , и не делая updage-grub ребутнись
<[Raiden]> Если полегчает, так и живи, до вяснения :)
<[Raiden]> выя*
<User623[web]> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX=" splash vga=799"
<User623[web]> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash nomodeset video=uvesafb:mode_option=1920x1080-24,mtrr=3,scroll=ywrap"
<User623[web]> млин
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> ну закоменть первую
<User623[web]> ок
<User623[web]> ща ребутнусь
<yacoov> мнда
<yacoov> м
<User868[web]> есть кто?
<User868[web]> народ
<Sergey_IT> нет
<User868[web]> <Sergey_IT> помоги плиз
<artus> Sergey_IT, не помогай )
<[Raiden]> ох уж эти вебюзеры
<[Raiden]> !ask |User868[web]
<ubuntuhelp> User868[web]: Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<User868[web]> Какую версию убунту десктоп или сервер нужно ставить чтобы на ней поставить сайт. Там где через консоль все прописывать
<artus> мдяя
<artus> поколение тру админов вебсерверов )
<[Raiden]> User868[web]: апач можно поставить на любой вариант, но серверный вариант наверное предпочтительенй, там и ядро немного по другому собрано
<artus> User868[web], вобщето пофиг какую )
<[Raiden]> User868[web]: в любом случае репозитории общие.
<[Raiden]> так что всё это равнозначно, отличие только в установленном софте по умолч
<User868[web]> так я скачал самую последнюю версию убунту, там чето в ней нече нет, забыл как окошко с консолью называется, тоже там нет
<artus> рукалицо
<[Raiden]> если ты про юнити, то там есть даш, такая шутка где ищутся программы
<[Raiden]> всё там есть
<[Raiden]> чего нету - доставляется  как в любом другом дистре
<User868[web]> как называется это окошко консоли я забыл
<artus> зачем юнити, зачем последняя бубунта , зачем иксы вообще - 10.04 серверную и понеслась
<User868[web]> где прописывать всяки sudo nautilus и так далее
<[Raiden]> gnome-terminal
<User868[web]> раньше на сайте ubuntu.com было много версий убунту которые можно скачать а щас только самая последняя
<[Raiden]> В руской версии, в юнити , можно набрать просто Терминал
<User868[web]> воо точно терминал
<[Raiden]> если поиском
<Intrpt> снова всем привет.. проблема нашлась =) не работает вывод звука на HDMI (ubuntu 10.04, ядро 2.6.32-0206324620-generic)
<User868[web]> нет, там было сверху менюшка и в ней выбираешь терминал
<Intrpt> судя по всему слетело после обновления ядра, а заметил только сейчас.. форум не помог, или плохо рылся.
<[Raiden]> User868[web]: сча вместо меню, верхняя кнопка на панели, и в этой фигне есть ещё кнопки внизу, во второй все программы можно сортануть по группам
<[Raiden]> как в меню раньше
<[Raiden]> инет, старндартные и т.д.
<[Raiden]> вот такая тепереь убунта по умолчанию
<artus> User868[web], http://www.ubuntu.com/download/server/download у меня какой то другой убунтуком?
<[Raiden]> На панели слева
<[Raiden]> )
<User868[web]> все нашел
<User868[web]> короче лучше не качать 10.04?
<artus> наоборот
<User868[web]> нет не другой убунту ком, тут только 2 версии, а раньше было гораздо больше
<artus> нафига тебе гораздо больше если ты не можеш осилить поиск терминала в оной ? ))
<User868[web]> А чем 10.04 лучше 11.10
<User868[web]> я к старой привык, новую поставил посмотрел и выключил особо не копался
<Intrpt> ещё вопрос, раз прошлый без ответа прошёл. =) на 2.6.32 какую алса собирать? где-то видел, что 1.0.24 не видит карточки
<artus> Intrpt, угу, есть такое дело (((
<User868[web]> артус так чем 10.04 лучше 11.10
<artus> User868[web], на оффсайте почитай
<Intrpt> тупой вопрос, но всё же.. сносить ли старую алса перед сборкой? если да, то как лучше?
<artus> Intrpt, purge
<Intrpt> просто через purge alsa?
<User868[web]> <artus> английский -
<artus> Intrpt, просто через апт-гет пурге alsa*
<artus> User868[web], и че ? почитай в гугле , на форуме
<User868[web]> а у 10.04 как я и говорил? панель основная сверху а снизу ярлычки открытых програм, и в правом нижнем углу переключение мониторов?
<Intrpt> artus:  ok, спасибо.. конечно апт-гет, забыл прописать просто.. =) пурж знаю, думал какой другой способ есть
<artus> типа того
<artus> Intrpt, дык самый действенный )
<User868[web]> ладно щас поставлю его,
<Intrpt> artus:  и алса 1.0.23 собирать на 2.6.32 ядро, следуя логике? (пакетами было бы проще =) )
<User868[web]> при установки 10.04 старая затрется?
<Intrpt> User868[web]:  смотря как ставить
<artus> Intrpt, ну если собирать то хоть 1.0.01 ))
<artus> Intrpt, а у тя карточка часом не acl888 ?
<Intrpt> artus: да всё работает ок, кроме HDMI вывода звука, фильм не посмотреть.. nvidia
<User868[web]> с 7мерки, сам разбивая разделы
<User868[web]> <artus> еще вопросик, забыл выгрузить базу данных из phpadmin, но саму папочку phpadmin я закинул на флешку, базу данных можно востановить?
<artus> панятия не имею )
<Intrpt> хмм.. не собирает по мануалу. на первом же шаге спотыкается.
<artus> Intrpt, сорцы альсы слей
<Intrpt> Couldn't find package linux-backports-modules-alsa-2.6.32-0206324620-generic
<Intrpt> понятно, что такого нет.. ядро вручную обновлял.
<Intrpt> т.е. просто слить и отдельно собрать каждый модуль?
<yacoov>  Юзер868 тебе надо экспортировать базу даных через myphpadmin
<artus> не, спроси рейдена как правильно собирать )
<artus> yacoov, не корми троля )
<yacoov> ок
<User868[web]> <yacoov> я не могу войти щас в базу данных, она на другом компьютере, но есть на флешке копия phpadmin который стоял на сайте
<artus> User868[web], те на канал mysql
<User868[web]> это где=)
<artus> это гдето там ---->
<yacoov> на луне
<yacoov> )
<User868[web]> невижу так что буду тут
<User868[web]> ладно пойду пока убунту поставлю
<artus> боюсь не будеш
<Sergey_IT>  artus, а матом посылать нехорошо (---->)
<artus> Sergey_IT, ))) окстись) какой мат то)
<artus> интересно, я быстрее сорцы calibre солью или ппа найду
<artus> эх, одновременно )
<yacoov> да ппа хороша
<artus> есть такое дело, неоспоримый плюс бубунты
<yacoov> это ппа?
<artus> угу
<yacoov> артус у тебя какая версия?
<artus> кого ?
<yacoov> бубунья
<artus> альса последняя , собиралась скриптом с убунтуфорумс
<artus> а, 11.04
<yacoov> а дм какой?
<artus> гном класический
<yacoov> ясно
<[Raiden]> для устанвоки более новых версий , рекомендую ознакомиться с http://gq.net.ru/2007/03/16/building-deb-packages/
<[Raiden]> это решает массу проблем на старых дистрах
<[Raiden]> и на не старых тоже )
<[Raiden]> иногда
<User333[web]> скачал ubuntu 10.04 записал на флешку, в биусе выставил бут, и устанавливать не хочет, только моргает на экране имя того кто разработал убунту и год
<[Raiden]> Я благодаря это статье выше не мало софтин собирал нужных мне версий....
<artus> [Raiden], слушай , вопрос, как мне вытянуть все архивы из вложеных папок и сложить в 1ну ? find ./ -iname "*rar" | mv ./rar/ как то меня мягко посылает)
<[Raiden]> find ./ -iname "*rar" -exec mv {} /path/folder \;
<[Raiden]> вместо кавычек перед * можно \  , хотя и не важно
<artus> [Raiden], вай спасибо ))))
<[Raiden]> ещё вариант find ./ -iname "*rar" |while read x ;do а дальше что угодно
<[Raiden]> местный файнд отличная штука вообще.
<User333[web]> <[Raiden]> как записать образ убунту на флешку в ос убунту, язык ос русский
<[Raiden]> User333[web]: фиг знает, я предпочитаю сдрв. Некооторые пишут что програмка unetbootin помогает
<User333[web]> <[Raiden]> на сайте убунту показано что есть прога в убунту startup disc creator чето не могу ее найтти
<[Raiden]> artus:многие  люди это по другому делают. графический поиск в том же гноме или фм по маске  , ctrl+a и копипаст куда надо
<User333[web]> disk*
<[Raiden]> sudo apt-get install usb-creator-gtk
<[Raiden]> имя команды такое же как имя пакета
<artus> [Raiden], да мне http://paste.ubuntu.com/714631/ ныдо было повытягивать чтоб скопом распаковать, а оказалось что половина в cp, а половина в док формате, а калибри его вроде как не особо и понимает)
<User333[web]> все нашел спасибо
<[Raiden]> или usb-creator-kde по вкусу
<artus> да и рар оно как то с cp  не але )
<[Raiden]> а я айсбук ридером читаю , под вайном :)
<[Raiden]> он в свою базу прям из рара может добавить
<artus> [Raiden], решил просто посмотреть что за Aldiko такой ) на планшетке )
<[Raiden]> а.. у тебя читалка есть..
<Nor8>  Знает кто-нибудь как бороться с очеь длинными именами некоторых торрентов? А то отказывается создавать / загружать.
<artus> ога, вчера 2 часа сидел с моника статью читал, потом вспомнил о нем ) как то оно в час ночи в кровате поудобнее листать)
<artus> Nor8, есть такая пичаль )
<Nor8> artus: Особо печально, что не качает особо нужные торренты ))))
<artus> надо Понедельник начинается в субботу перечитать )
<[Raiden]> мой способ читать, к сожалению не нативный ) http://storage2.static.itmages.ru/i/11/1021/h_1319147309_3084572_b157e7c395.png
<User333[web]> заметки четкие=)
<artus> [Raiden], та да, букшелф и айсридер , то чего не хватает
<artus> [Raiden], а заметки чем делал?
<[Raiden]> заметки  не понял
<artus> ну про воду и тд, скринлет какой то ?
<Nor8>  плазмоид это
<[Raiden]> это часть кде, в комплекте. Плазмойд заметки
<artus> эх, зло ваши плазмоиды )
<[Raiden]> ваще мои заметки в черритри, а тут так...
<artus> не, надо что нить чтоб перед глазами маячило )
<[Raiden]> проводосчетчики забываю. - вот единственное применеие фактичеки липким хреням на столе
<[Raiden]> :)
<Nor8>  artus: Ему нравится)))
<artus> Nor8, даеш няшки не привязаные к дму )
<[Raiden]> тут всё несколько иначе, у меня выбрано свои плазмойды на каждом столе, и на 4 из 6 их нет
<Nor8> artus: угу... к 2050-году! )))
<[Raiden]> не привязаныне к дму - это вам над оназад в прошлое, в начало 90х
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> хлибс, мотифф\лестифф
<yacoov> бб всем
<[Raiden]> я думаю есть 1 способо победить привязку к другому дм. - убит ьих всех, что бы 1 остался
<[Raiden]> по другому не получится.
<[Raiden]> есть кстати старый способ заметок на столе. Раньше была софтина roottail ,  работает как тайл в терминале, только выводила текст на рабочий стол
<[Raiden]> + тектосвый файлик
<artus> [Raiden], ну так можно и коньками сделать)
<[Raiden]> можно
<artus> чтоб смотрел в файлик и выводил )
<[Raiden]> можешь даже под текст вывести картинку в виде листка
<[Raiden]> )
<artus> это надо сначала осилить гимп )
<[Raiden]> будет как у меня
<[Raiden]> да любого со скринлетом найди, пусть желтый лисок чистый зашлтят и готово
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> опечатки
<User508[web]> приветы всем =)
<User508[web]> подскажите пожалуйста. Возник вопрос с заставками
<User508[web]> не могу изменить настройки в низ
<User508[web]> точнее с хранителями экрана
<[Raiden]> где-то я что-то про это видел.
<User508[web]> в убунте было всё нормально. Поставил тот же пакет в дебиане. Настроек нет
<[Raiden]> Э..
<[Raiden]> про дебиан я н в курсе
<[Raiden]> а про убунту и скринсейверы есть тут например http://www.webupd8.org/2011/10/things-to-tweak-after-installing-ubuntu.html
<User508[web]> то же самое же, наверняка
<User508[web]> спасибо )
<[Raiden]> Я бы не дал гарантий что в дебиане всё на 100% так же
<[Raiden]> и версии другие
<Escsun> велосипед делаете ?)
<sharikoff> неспящие есть?
<sharikoff> artus: пинг
<artus> sharikoff, понг
<Vladislaw> всем привет
<sharikoff> artus: подскажи фигню типа chkconfig в федоре
<sharikoff> как в дебе называется и как пользоваться?
<sharikoff> надо отрубить ненужные демоны
<[Raiden]> sudo apt-get install chkconfig
<sharikoff> хм.. оригинально
<artus> sharikoff, bum ?
<sharikoff> консоль
<sharikoff> удаленная
<sharikoff> =)
<artus> а , чекконфиг есть ) да )
<[Raiden]> man update-rc.d ещё
<sharikoff> [Raiden]: thnx
<sharikoff> а как list посмотреть
<[Raiden]> но ваще, мы не в дебиане, поэтому у нас только совместимость с sys v init , есть ещё скрипты в /etc/init на манер upstart
<[Raiden]> Я незнаю касаются ли их утилиты названыне выше или нет
<Vladislaw> подскажите аналог виндового cports
<[Raiden]> нные
<sharikoff> в шапке chkconfig list как то так..
<sharikoff> щас попробуем
<[Raiden]> sharikoff: незнаю, я не привы использовать утилиты. ls /etc/rc2.d
<sharikoff> в дебе просто chkconfig
<[Raiden]> сча может кто другой подскажет
<sharikoff> без параметров
<sharikoff> [Raiden]: подскажи такую штуку
<[Raiden]> чкконфиг пишет kdm                         off  , а это не так :) Это то, о чем я выше предупреждал, тут upstart - nfr xnj kexit gjueukbnm
<[Raiden]>  
<sharikoff> када я делаю aptitude update если ядро не задето обновления применяются без перезагрузки?
<artus> угу
<artus> и апгрейд тоже )
<sharikoff> гут..
<sharikoff> а то сервак ребутать как то не айс
<[Raiden]> службы обычно рестартятся при обновлении
<[Raiden]> а прикладной софт ест ьсмысл перезапускать. )
<sharikoff> не айс.. сказал кай вылезая из постели снежной королевы
<[Raiden]> руками
<sharikoff> там только либвирт крутится
<sharikoff> и все
<[Raiden]> продакшен часто лучше не обновлять
<[Raiden]> выделить какое-то время для этого, раз в неделю там или реже.
<[Raiden]> фиг знает )
<sharikoff> ну вот щас как раз такое время
<sharikoff> =)
<[Raiden]> а там где речь не про деньги - ребут не помешает
<sharikoff> а есть какая нть команда типа fsck_enable="YES"
<sharikoff> проверка фс при старте принудительная
<artus> ну оно енебле по дефолту
<sharikoff> аа
<sharikoff> круто че..
<sharikoff> мне надо писать в рц конф
<sharikoff> ну вроде все поднялось..
<Vladislaw> подскажите, плиз, как узнать к каким IP и какими портами подключен комп
<[Raiden]> есть , в фстаб
<[Raiden]> последние нолики - это для фстаб
<[Raiden]> фсцк
<sharikoff> ff
<sharikoff> да да
<sharikoff> угу
<sharikoff> вспомнил
<[Raiden]> только я не помню какая цифра для чего
<sharikoff> 0 не проверять
<sharikoff> 1 проверять первым
<sharikoff> 2 вторым
<[Raiden]> есть другой путь. tune2fs , там задать можно через какое количество маунтов фс считается грязной
<[Raiden]> или типа того
<[Raiden]> т.е. не каждый раз, а через маунтов например будет проверяться
<sharikoff> ну тут такое дело.. в идеале серв вообще не должен перегружаться
<[Raiden]> тогда пусть каждый раз )
<[Raiden]> интересн очто каноникал думает о systemd и будет ли применят ьвместо upstart
<[Raiden]> на самом деле линукс какашка. Нужен ГНУ2 , где целью проекта будет создание юникс-лайк операционной системы  , в единственном числе.
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> с возможностью изменять, н о называть при этом форками
<[Raiden]> или типа того
<sharikoff> да
<[Raiden]> а приверженцев гну обьявить староверами и к стенке
<[Raiden]> ))
<[Raiden]> так, шутка
<artus> [Raiden], а приверженцев юнити изаращенцами и туда же )
<[Raiden]> я как юзер кде не против
<artus> [Raiden], ну вас можно просто в ссылку)
<sharikoff> по мне так вапще всех иксоводов
<sharikoff> =))
<[Raiden]> может и верно. как серверная платформа линукс может работат ьбез иксов вообще. И вполен состоялся. Это только на десктоп хз что.
<sharikoff> [Raiden]: вот! я об этом уже фиг знает сколько говорю
<sharikoff> но следует конечно отдать убунте должное
<sharikoff> как наиболее приблизившейся
<[Raiden]> я считаю что в данный момент самая удобная для десктопа вещь - это опенсусе. Не в последнюю  очередь потому, что у них подробный устанвощик и гряст в качестве настройщика
<[Raiden]> убунта только количеством пакетов давит и лозунгом что для людей  и всё
<[Raiden]> имхо
<[Raiden]> хотя ещё может грамотной работой с локальными сообществами  - т.е. смогли людей организовать , создали некую структура для их взаимодействия
<[Raiden]> на прямую к качесву дистра это не относится
<[Raiden]> но влияет
<[Raiden]> вклад каноникал забыл ещё, типа шрифты  там ,патчи для их отрисовки  )
<[Raiden]> и т.д.
<[Raiden]> Цены на жесткие диски будут расти в связи с наводнением в Таиланде
#ubuntu-ru 2011-10-21
<User791[web]> Нужно помощь. Кто может помочь?
<fx_> ррребят
<fx_> проблемка вылезла
<fx_> ррребят
<fx_> 2 иконки батареи после обновления
<fx_> что делать
<boris_t> man gsettings
<boris_t> http://goo.gl/4e1PH тут найдеш ты ответ на вопрос свой )
<boris_t> выпорни gsettings reset com.canonical.Unity.Panel systray-whitelist
<boris_t> ye bkb rfr-nj nfr
<boris_t> ну или как-то так
<boris_t> проверить не могу
<boris_t> сижу на 10.04
<fx_> где етот помошник
<jlewka> тест
<ubuntuhelp> jlewka, Понг.
<jlewka> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> jlewka, Понг понг понг...
<jlewka> агде фаилед?
<jlewka> подскажите как называется программа которая распределяет программы по разным рабочим столам?
<novns> jlewka, чаго?
<fx_> как от двух иконок батареи лучше избавится
<jlewka> novns, ну что типо dwm которая при октрытии какой либо программы сама переносит ее на нужный рабочий стол
<novns> а, таких не знаю
<jlewka> (
<sharikoff> трам пам пам
<jlewka> подскажите .а на evolution есть какой нить плагин для ldap адресной книги? что бы при поиски отоброжались еще и телефоны...
<VMV> всем привет!
<VMV> подскажите плз, какая команда вызывает меню на ncurses в терминале, позволяющее отключать модули?
<VMV> все, не надо, вспомнил))
<User022[web]> Народ кто может помоч в установке и настройке сервера apach mysql
<oxothuk> http://ubuntueasy.com/servery/ustanovka-apache-mysql-php-na-ubuntu-linux-7-10
<The_BROS> кто знает, где лежат файлы GNote?
<User022[web]> <oxothuk> ты есть в скайпе?
<oxothuk> csoxothukl
<oxothuk> *csoxothuk
<User022[web]> как расшарить папку /var/www
<User022[web]> чтобы мог ее редактировать без sudo nautilus
<VMV> кто знает куда в 11.10 засунули login sound? а то у меня пропал, и найти не могу(
<yacoov> щ
<yacoov> привет всем
<Intrpt> всем привет.. можете помочь с настройкой alsa на hdmi выход? Ubuntu 10.04, alsa 1.0.23 только что пересобрал.
<Intrpt> в выходных устр-вах появился hdmi, но звук не идёт. Так же в volume control - applications не показывает играющие приложения (дедбиф, смплайер).
<fx_> User022[web] разобрался?
<yacoov> щ
<FFalcon> подскажите scanimage умеет в JPEG сохранять?
<Naryshkin_Alexan> Всем привет , произошла странная вещь, устанавил synaptic все работало. теперь при попытки запустить синаптик , сначало появляется окно , за тем мгновенно программа скрывается.попробовал через терминал запустить программу чтобы хотябы Ð
<Naryshkin_Alexan> подскажите пожалуйста что за ошибка
<Naryshkin_Alexan> ?
<Intrpt> и в gstreamer-properties нет выбора алса.. хмм.
<mortuary> ifolder приказал сегодня долго жить?
<skai-falkorr> а он кому то был нужен?
<mortuary> да, мне иногда..
<mortuary> народ у нас странный до сих пор заливает на сомнительные сервисы редкие вещи
<Intrpt> всем привет. пробую пересобрать алса. вот что выдаёт при попытке сборки алса-утилс http://paste.ubuntu.com/714935/
<Intrpt> в чём проблема? до этого собирал, проигнорировал это и в выборе вывода алса отсутствовала => криво встало
<SergeyIT> Intrpt, alsa не установлена видимо
<Intrpt> SergeyIT:  да, тоже так подумал.. но я её час назад собирал.. на HDMI вывода звука нет. И в gstreamer-properties алса отсутствует.. Ясно. Криво поставил, хотя по мануалу делал.
<skai-falkorr> mortuary: платные сервисы не нужны.юзай rghost или облако.на том же дропе или минуе
<sharikoff> тыц
<Intrpt> странно.. вот только что заново установил алса, но вывод что-то странное показывает http://paste.ubuntu.com/714944/
<skai-falkorr> sharikoff: нука не тыцай на канал.тут приличные люди
<[koshka]> дня!
<Intrpt> да что за.. весь форум перелопатил, а алса так и не встаёт.. http://itmages.ru/image/preview/308993/b38fa1b7
<fx_> [koshka] ку
<[koshka]> )
<SergeyIT> Intrpt, а у меня в люсиде Version: 1.0.22.1+dfsg-0ubuntu3
<oxothuk> настроил почтовый клиент, а он мне сыпет: " не удается найти локальный файл почтового буфера"
<oxothuk> гугл молчит...
<[koshka]> SergeyIT,  ^_^
<SergeyIT> [koshka], :)
<Intrpt> SergeyIT: у меня синаптик показывает 1.0.24 почему-то, а она с моим ядром не работает, как читал.. http://itmages.ru/image/preview/308997/e8cc578d
<User953[web]> мать моя женщина о_О
<User953[web]> а кому тут вопрос можно задать?
<kyshtynbai> !ask
<ubuntuhelp> Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<sharikoff> практически никому
<Intrpt> User953[web]: да никому, спят все
<skai-falkorr> User953[web]: нам святого отца привести?чтобы ты мог исповедаться?
<SeaCaT> ку народ
<fx_> злые все пппц
<fx_> один триофф добрый был и тот весь вышел
<SergeyIT> он в зимней спячке...
<baronos> http://code.google.com/p/gogglesmm/  что то он на ритмбокс похож)
<fx_> айпод не дружится с софтом в убунту
<fx_> показывает
<fx_> типа все сделал
<fx_> вытаскиваешь вставляешь
<fx_> все осталось как и было
<fx_> ммм
<fx_> спасибо за подсказки
<fx_> попробую
<[koshka]> fx_, :D
<fx_> оч смешно
<[v-8]_jupiter> Мож кто подскажет: Есть нода с ip 10.10.10.194 на ней стоят несколько контейнеров и один из них с ip 10.10.10.89 . Есть еще один физический сервер с ip 10.10.10.85 и          получается такая ситуация что: из контенера 10.10.10.89 не доступен
<[v-8]_jupiter>                                                                                                             
<[v-8]_jupiter> сервер с ip 10.10.10.85, а из других контейнеров все доступно.
<jlewka> где виртуалбокс хранит иконки для виртуальных машин?)
<horos> помогите пожалуиста, возникла проблема при запуске  desktop planetarium  в kubuntu 11.04 возникает ошибка с  kwin  и при выходе из программы вместо kwin и plasma-desktop  появляется GNOME
<copyerfiled> всем привет!
<aleksei`> всем ку
<copyerfiled> хелп, настраиваю сервак в роли шлюза, что нужно сделать, чтоб его же ип указывать как днс на клиентских машинах?
<copyerfiled> тоесть приходится вписывать днс сервера провайдера чтобы все работало на клиентских машинах
<Ilshat> а на этой сервере установлен днс сервер?
<Ilshat> на этом
<Ilshat> а он вышел
<sharikoff> у меня установлен
<sharikoff> три
<Ilshat> sharikoff: ты про че
<sharikoff> про днс
<artus> sharikoff, пинг
<Ilshat> !пинг
<sharikoff> artus:  понг
<artus> :D
<Ilshat> как узнать в htop процесс это или поток
<artus> f5 жмакни
<Ilshat> спасиб
<User090[web]> кто любит пофлудить в чате ??
<User090[web]> есть проблема
<User090[web]> вствляю флешку с убунту
<User090[web]> после того как загрузчик загрузился - потом выбиваю кнопку запустить без установки и экран темнеет
<User090[web]> ничего не происходит
<User090[web]> это может из-за моей новой видеокарты HD6790  ??
<User090[web]> убунту 11.10
<fx_> да
<fx_> примму предмет проблемы в дар
<fx_> доставка за ваш счет
<User090[web]> что ДА ??
<User090[web]> проблема в моей видеокарте ??
<User090[web]> есть любители АРМА 2 ??
<baronos> User090[web]: из-а радиона всегда проблемы на убунту
<Intrpt> всем привет.. есть кто может помочь с WiFi на 10.04? Форум + мануалы не помогли. Чинил алсу, сломал вайфай как-то..
<SergeyIT> Intrpt, ссзб?
<User090[web]> никогда не было проблем с вифи
<Intrpt> SergeyIT: оригинальная аббревиатура..
<User090[web]> причем алса и вифи , они рядом не стояли
<Intrpt> о, ссзб=сам себе сделал больно? =)
<artus> злобный буратина )
<Intrpt> User090[web]: я параллельно ядро обновил. На новом отвалился вайфай. Чинил. Затем откатился на старое и уже и на нём вайфай не работает. =) Про алсу пока забыл.
<User090[web]> можно все конфиги  удалить
<Intrpt> User090[web]: как? потому как я сделал много действий и все не откачу
<chapt> а система вай фай модуль видит?
<User090[web]> хз хз хз
<chapt> он вообще есть в устройствах?
<User090[web]> пойдее не должно раз такая проблема
<User090[web]> ядро не стабильно ))))))))
<Intrpt> вот что пишет при попытке поставить стандартный драйвер http://itmages.ru/image/preview/309119/5f56b0c4 b43 тоже не ставится
<Intrpt> вернулся на 2.6.32, обновлялся до 2.6.38
<User090[web]> конфиги ядра откатить
<Intrpt> User090[web]:  а точнее?
<User090[web]> не могу сказать точно
<User090[web]> папки /home/...........
<User090[web]> потом ребут
<jlewka> подскажите хороший почтовый клиент под линь
<User090[web]> kmail
<jlewka> ldap адресные книжки поддерживает?
<User090[web]> предлогаю поддерживать KDE
<jlewka> а под гном?
<baronos> эволюшн
<User090[web]> мозиловский тоже неплох
<jlewka> еволюшик кок раз таки и хочу сменить)
<baronos> Thunderbird
<User090[web]> Mozilla Thunderbird
<Melkor> подскажите плиз такую вещь... поставил xubuntu, замнил файлового менеджера с thunar на nautilus... с тех ппор пропадает до перезагрузки рабочий стол и заливается синим цветом, но система работает  нормально. в инете решения не нашел
<User090[web]> может библиотеки не все вытянул ?
<User090[web]> apt-get update  так у вас пишут чтобы все пакеты обновить ?
<artus> Melkor, ну дык за отрисовку рабочего стола теперь наутилус отвечает, ты его запускаеш при старте ?
<Melkor> ставил через консоль sudo apt-get install nautilus
<jlewka> User090[web], baronos А ldap адресне книшки он поддерживает? а то чего то не вижу..
<baronos> хз
<Melkor> да, указал системе его грузить в предпочтительных и еще в автозапуске
<chapt> Intrpt  покажи что у тебя команды lspci lsusb  выводят то
<artus> Melkor, http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=124961.0 а поиском пользоватя тебя не научили )
<Melkor> chapt ща запущу систему и отпишусь... с другого компа просто
<User090[web]> заметте все эти мучения прекрасны ))
<chapt> ты о чем?
<User090[web]> как обычно о филосовском понятий человек )
<Melkor> artus, спасибо... до этого писал ровно такой заголовок и тю-тю... спасибо, буду пробовать ща
<User090[web]> заголовок: а поиском пользоватя тебя не научили )
<baronos> какой логин и пароль на ftp.ubuntu.com ???
<User090[web]> убунтарь
<User090[web]> убнутый
<artus> @kick "User090[web]" если тебе пофлудить то ты каналом ошибся
<User476[web]> я заметил меня отовсюду гонят )
<User476[web]> кстате почему не пользуетесь джабером ???
<skai-falkorr> @kick "User476[web]" /join ##flooododrom
<baronos> скай, не обновлял свой блог больше ни чем интересным?
<skai-falkorr> baronos: да вроде времени на неделе не было
<skai-falkorr> baronos: ты заюзай подписку и все
<baronos> skai-falkorr: да есть подписка, только я фигзнает куда она оповещает)
<skai-falkorr> baronos: есть на швиттере.есть на г+.есть по рсс
<baronos> рсс люблю, щас попробую замутить.
<skai-falkorr> baronos: все в разделе подписка
<baronos> skai-falkorr: я сделал умней, г+ удобней будет)
<skai-falkorr> кому что.у мну половина подписок в рсс, половина в твиттере
<baronos> шрифты роботик щас в свой дройд запихаю, вроде лучше смотряться чем стандартные)
<fisttrax> камрады
<skai-falkorr> ну так то убунтовские привычней, но робото тож ничего выглядело
<fisttrax> подскажите как в убунте работать с веб камерами по портам юсб а не /dev/videoX
<fisttrax> &
<fisttrax> ?
<artus> fisttrax, причем тут usb ?
<fisttrax> у меня просто проблема,  к компу подключены 4-е вебки,  я настраиваю motion и он показывает отлько две, на других - серый экран. на консоль motion сыпет а-ля "девайс ис буси"
<fisttrax> Error selecting input 0 VIDIOC_S_INPUT: Device or resource busy
<fisttrax> вот такое
<baronos> skai-falkorr: кстати есть где нить инфа, сделать в контекстном меню сделать отправку(копировать) допустим на телефон(устройство)?
<skai-falkorr> baronos: открыть наутилус и выбрать send to?там выбрать по блютус и телефон выбрать
<skai-falkorr> baronos: все уже сделано до нас
<fisttrax> уже и pci карточку с юсб вставил
<fisttrax> картина не поменялась
<fisttrax> хотя в /dev/   присутствуют все четыре камеры
<fisttrax> и поочереди в mplayer получаю изображение с них
<artus> fisttrax, ну и причем тут usb  если мплеер видит все ?
<artus> кури motion , пиши разрабу )
<fisttrax> я подумал раз "девайс ис буси" мб гдето путанина с адресацией
<baronos> skai-falkorr: я бы и не спрашивал если бы там что то было, у меня кроме домашней папки и рабочего стола ничего нету((
<artus> fisttrax, мплеер видит картинки со всех 4рех?
<fisttrax> да
<artus> ну все )
<dimm> всем привет
<dimm> int_13 видел кто? )
<fisttrax> http://blinok.pp.ua:8048/
<fisttrax> вот такая картина =(
<fisttrax> причем ребучу motion и он произвольно выбирает камеры которые показывать
<fisttrax> вот и подумалось, можно ли както по другому говорить motion-у с какого девайса брать изображение
<fisttrax> не /dev/videoX
<fisttrax> а чтото вида /dev/USBX
<dimm> бот умеет last seen ?
<dimm> ubuntuhelp, help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<fisttrax> посоветуйте куда копать
<fisttrax> ибо обыскался уже
<artus> fisttrax, а чего не ZoneMinder ?
<fisttrax> хз, мне нужно чтобы видео с вебок писалось и онлайн глядеть можно было
<artus> fisttrax, и да, всегда можно камерам симлинки сделать и задать им в конфигах пути , кстати конфиги покажи для начала
<fisttrax> зонеминдер пробовал, но не получилось подключить монитор
<fisttrax> motion-а?
<artus> угу, на paste.pro
<artus> у тя 4ре конфига должно быть по ходу
<fisttrax> точнее в зонеминдере монитор подключил, но тот та ки не показывал
<fisttrax> ммм
<artus> в /etc/motion/ , на каждую камеру по конфигу
<fisttrax> мб дать доступ по ссш ?
<fisttrax> или покопипастить?
<artus> fisttrax, http://paste.pro
<fisttrax> artus:  http://paste.pro/5133791
<fisttrax> http://paste.pro/5133792
<fisttrax> аналогично на все четыре камеры последний конфиг
<fisttrax> инклудится в конце основного конфига мотиона
<artus> fisttrax, ой, а можно cat конфиг | grep -vE "^#|^$" >> config , так все 4ре и его запостить) ато тонна коментов жуть)
<fisttrax> сек
<artus> #videodevice /dev/video2  чего закоменчен?
<artus> аа, они у тя, ммм ... а чего ...
<fisttrax> а я уже обыскался где это)
<fisttrax> может с v4l чтото не так?
<artus> fisttrax, Далее, в папке /etc/motion/ копируем файл с конфигурацией (motion.conf) в файл
<artus> для нашей камеры, например motion1.conf. А теперь начинаем его править под
<artus> себя
<artus> fisttrax, вобщем ложиш четыре конфига в /etc/motion/ , и переименуй motion.conf в какой нить motion.conf_ифл
<artus> *bak
<artus> у тя по ходу оно непойми как их читает )
<fisttrax> ага
<artus> fisttrax, http://habrahabr.ru/blogs/linux/72491/ вот полистай
<fisttrax> ща ребят две секунды
<fisttrax> бухгалтера =/
<artus> fisttrax, alias bones='grep -vE "^#|^$"' , удобно смотреть конфиги без коментов ) потом просто bones zzz/xxx и профит )
<fisttrax> я уже закинул в избранное))))
<fisttrax> сяп)
<artus> это в конфиг bash/zshrc надо закидывать)
<fisttrax> тааа
<fisttrax> таак
<fisttrax>  все конфиги камер в /etc/motion
<fisttrax> и сам motion.cfg забекапить
<artus> просто mv motion.conf motion.conf_bak
<fisttrax> motion1.conf  motion2.conf  motion3.conf  motion4.conf  motion.conf_bak
<fisttrax> это возврат ls /etc/motion/
<artus> типа того
<fisttrax> рестатровать мотион?
<artus> ну ты поправил конфиги под камеры? если да то рестарть
<FFalcon> кто-нить подключал сканер МФУ Canon MF-4410 ? есть ли вариант его подключить?
<portos> всем привет
<portos> подскажите как узнать какие задачи висят на cron
<fisttrax> http://paste.pro/5133795
<fisttrax> вот так поправил
<fisttrax> в /etc/motion
<fisttrax> 4 файла конфигурации motion1.conf, motion2.conf....motion4.conf
<fisttrax> portos:  посмотреть в кроне?
<portos> в папке /etc/cron.d/ лежит файлик с таким содержанием
<portos>  */5 * * * * root /usr/bin/myscrip --quiet
<portos> только вот не исполняется ничего (((
<fisttrax> ls -la /usr/bin/myscript
<portos> 8 -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 5376 Окт 16  2009 /usr/bin/myscript
<fisttrax> cat /usr/bin/myscript
<SergeyIT> portos, crontab -e
<portos> SergeyIT: открывается файлик, там ничего нету
<SergeyIT> portos, sudo crontab -e
<portos> терминал от рута запущен
<artus> fisttrax, хм, ты немного не допонял)
<artus> fisttrax, бы береш дефолтный конфиг, он же у тебя есть? и правиш собственно в нем строчки с камерой портом и тд что тебе надо )
<artus> оставляя все остальное по дефолту ) если не копатцо так глубоко)
<artus> fisttrax, перечитай статью на хабре )
<portos> вот этот скрипт http://perl.arix.com/
<portos> может кто работал
<artus> portos, прописывай в /etc/crontab , оттуда точно будет работать )
<portos> */5 * * * * root /usr/bin/myscrip --quiet такую строку прописать будет достаточно?
<artus> ну да
<portos> ок
<Umren> это каждые 5 минут?
<portos> да
<artus> просто все эти /etc/cron.d/ как то загадочно работают )
<Umren> че это за костыль?
<fisttrax> ребут не помог...
<fisttrax> вернулся на начальную позицию....
<Intrpt> хмм.. 3.07 ядро на  10.04 есть смысл ставить?
<lordaeron> 1
<lordaeron> всем привет. такая проблема: когда перемещаю любое открывшееся окно в первый раз - перемещается идеально и гладко, второй и последующие разы окно перемещается с задержками и "зависаниями". имеется в виду взять мышкой за шапку окна, и перемещать. как о
<lordaeron> тпускаешь и берешь за шапку окна еще раз и начинаешь перемещать - любое окно начинает тормозить. в чем проблема?
<artus> lordaeron, мана кончается)
<lordaeron> смешно
<lordaeron> так что можно сделать?
<lordaeron> в компизе все перелопатил - все что мог отключал, все равно проблема не решается
<Intrpt> снова всем привет.. после манипуляций с системой слетели вайфай + алса. И, судя по всему, я что-то глубоко сломал. Есть способ зачистить все настройки?
<Intrpt> при попытке инсталл драйвера на вайфай, как пример, пишет "SystemError: installArchives() failed"
<artus> развернуть бекап)
<Intrpt> artus:  неоткуда
<Intrpt> artus:  ну или я не знаю как.
<baronos> lordaeron: если Нвидиа то поставь 285 дрова.
<Intrpt> данная ошибка http://paste.ubuntu.com/715188/ как бы намекает, что всё совсем плохо?
<Intrpt> такое с любым ядром
<Onkeltem> Почему когда я пишу a затем e  у меня выходит ae ?
<Onkeltem> ae - у всех сейчас одна буква сдвоенная или только у меня?
<Onkeltem> И как тогда простите мне нопейсать отдельно а и e?
<lordaeron> baronos: стоят 285 дрова. через консоль обновил.
<Onkeltem> lordaeron: вот у тебя в нике тоже такая хитрая буковка? ae?
<Onkeltem> lordaeron: или это у меня только так показывается в пиджине?
<lordaeron> только у тебя
<Onkeltem> aeaeae - то есть у вас это 6 символов или 3?
<lordaeron> 6
<Onkeltem> хех, спс
<Onkeltem> вот и куда теперь жаловаться?
<lordaeron> возможно у тебя просто маленький отступ у шрифта
<lordaeron> и символы сливаются
<Intrpt> люди, что такое это DKMS и как лечится? вот что в логе ошибки. http://paste.ubuntu.com/715194/ сам лог ошибки выше..
<lordaeron> или при выделении их 3?
<Onkeltem> lordaeron: кстати, вполне может быть ) Это на днях с подачи статьи на WebUpd8 поставил себе системным шрифт от Однродида какой-то, там еще в названии было слово "robot"
<lordaeron> Onkeltem: у тебя какая ос?
<Onkeltem> lordaeron: при выделении из 6 (ну, они независимо выделаются, да)
<Onkeltem> lordaeron: полагаю это фишка шрифта, какой-то особый хингинг (то есть даже не бага)
<shenmue> всем ня
<baronos> shenmue: дявяй
<Onkeltem> lordaeron: Ubuntu 11.10
<larry5> lдоброго времени суток
<lordaeron> Onkeltem: так посимвольно aeaeae выделяется у тебя 6 символов или 3?
<larry5> подскажите при установке ОС с флехи в текстовом режиме пишет СД привод не найдет ...как это лечить!??
<Onkeltem> lordaeron: 6
<baronos> 4 гига оперативы в общем, сейчас видиться 3.2 гига, с пае ядром 3.9 стоит ли ставить?))
<victor0000> Intrpt:  sudo ln -s /usr/src/linux-headers-$(uname -r)/include/generated/autoconf.h /usr/src/linux-headers-$(uname -r)/include/linux/
<lordaeron> Onkeltem: тогда просто между буквами расстояние маленькое, если раздражает - смени шрифт на другой
<Onkeltem> http://ubuntuone.com/6qhAp81R5XJ1geXGDuMVBk < lordaeron
<Onkeltem> lordaeron: во всём остальном шрифт замечательный как видишь. Кстати, определить бы еще какой это шрифт, поскольку у меня сомнения, что пиджин использует системный для документов
<Intrpt> victor0000: http://paste.ubuntu.com/715200/
<[Raiden]> стоит ставить 64бит
<baronos> [Raiden]: неа) с ней у меня конфликты)
<victor0000> Intrpt: log
<Nor8>  Onkeltem: Пиджин использует системный шрифт.
<larry5> пасибо
<Onkeltem> Nor8: угу, уже в факе прочел. Тот который document font
<victor0000> Intrpt: lspci -knn | grep Net -A2
<lordaeron> акая проблема: когда перемещаю любое открывшееся окно в первый раз - перемещается идеально и гладко, второй и последующие разы окно перемещается с задержками и "зависаниями". имеется в виду взять мышкой за шапку окна, и перемещать. как отпускаешь и б
<lordaeron> ерешь за шапку окна еще раз и начинаешь перемещать - любое окно начинает тормозить. в чем проблема?
<Intrpt> victor0000:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/715204/ bcmwl-kernel-source только что удалил через синаптик, теперь в терминале не кидает ошибку на него.
<victor0000> Intrpt: lspci -knn | grep Net -A2
<Intrpt> victor0000:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/715204/
<victor0000> Intrpt: dmesg | grep -I firmware
<victor0000> Intrpt: dmesg | grep -i firmware
<Intrpt> victor0000:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/715208/
<Intrpt> victor0000:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/715209/
<Onkeltem> Вообще, я уже привык к
<Onkeltem> этим ae совмещенным. Экономия!
<victor0000> Intrpt: ls /lib/fir*/brcm/bcm43xx-0.fw
<shenmue> æ вот он
<Intrpt> victor0000:   ls: cannot access /lib/fir*/brcm/bcm43xx-0.fw: No such file or directory
<victor0000> Intrpt: вот нема прошивка файл
<Intrpt> victor0000: уйду на рестарт.
<victor0000> Intrpt: cd ~ && wget -c http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux-firmware/linux-firmware_1.60_all.deb && sudo dpkg -i linux-firmware_1.60_all.deb
<Intrpt> странно.. удалил bcmwl-kernel-source, перезагрузился.. он опять встал и теперь кидает ту же ошибку
<victor0000> Intrpt: cd ~ && wget -c http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux-firmware/linux-firmware_1.60_all.deb && sudo dpkg -i linux-firmware_1.60_all.deb
<Intrpt> victor0000: 3мин
<[Raiden]> оно в main же
<[Raiden]> зачем вгет
<[Raiden]> sudo apt-et install linux-firmware linux-firmware-nonfree
<[Raiden]> если надо
<[Raiden]> apt-get
<victor0000>  [Raiden]: опаздал, я первую
<Intrpt> сделал
<victor0000> Intrpt: перезагррр
<victor0000> Intrpt: ls /lib/fir*/brcm/bcm43xx-0.fw
<Intrpt> victor0000:  intrpt@Satellite:~$ ls /lib/fir*/brcm/bcm43xx-0.fw
<Intrpt> /lib/firmware/brcm/bcm43xx-0.fw
<Intrpt> при попытке поставить стандартный STA драйвер пишет SystemError: installArchives() failed
<Intrpt> как и было
<victor0000> Intrpt: вот, как работает?
<victor0000> Intrpt: sudo iwlist scan
<Intrpt> victor0000:  лог ошибки терминала http://paste.ubuntu.com/715225/
<victor0000> Intrpt: DKMS ненужно это как
<victor0000> Intrpt: DKMS ненужно это кака
<victor0000> Intrpt: sudo iwlist scan
<victor0000> Intrpt: DKMS воняй тьфу
<User632[web]> здравствуйте, я подцепил к системе жёсткий диск seagate sata, есть устройство sdb, но нет sdb1, хотя на диске есть раздел ext3 c кучей файлов. Я сделал образ всего диска (80 гб) через dd if=/dev/sdb of=.../sdb.iso. Может кто знает, как теперь из этого образа примонтÐ
<User632[web]> Или хотябы отрубить правильно начало и конец файла, чтоб остался только нужный раздел?
<victor0000> User632[web]: просто умеешь чуть чуть есть у тебя профессор
<User632[web]> чтоб его потом можно было примонтировать
<User632[web]> victor0000, вы не бот случайно
<User632[web]> мужики, если у кого идеи будут - подскажите пожалуйста
<victor0000> User632[web]: раскажи ты ник петух была?
<rapidsp> таки пятница )))
<User632[web]> спросить то не где...
<Dan`ka> ...чувствую я что то интересное пропустила...
<artus> User632[web], http://itmages.ru/image/view/309292/32af695b ну как то тяжело на твой вопрос отвечать то )
<User632[web]> ya sizhu 4erez web-mordu http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<artus> User632[web], да пиша кирилицей, пополам вопрос просто пореж
<artus> *и
<User632[web]> подскажите как вытащить файлы с образа всего жесткого диска))
<artus> User632[web], маунтиш образ и вытягиваеш )
<User632[web]> я образ делал так dd if=/dev/sdb of=.../sdb.iso, соответственно маунт вроде не канает
<artus> mount -t ext2 /image.img /mnt/image -o loop
<User632[web]> потому что там в началеобраза mbr как минимум мешается
<artus> собсно укужи фс и образ
<artus> User632[web], http://linsovet.com/mount-partition-in-hdd-image
<User632[web]> ладно, а вот ещё у меня другой такой же образ, где по краям разделы ntfs, а между ними один ext3, тогда как монтировать?
<artus> User632[web], ты ссылку прочти
<User632[web]> artus спасибо, сейчас почитаю
<Moonwalker> здрасьте)
<Nagliy> Проверка =)
<Moonwalker> проверка чего?)
<rapidsp> тест
<ubuntuhelp> rapidsp, Ну понг, и что?
<Intrpt_> 10.04 умерла в итоге. Даже дебаг-мод не грузится. Пришлось с лив-CD 11.10 сидеть..
<Nagliy> Настроки irc =)
<Intrpt_> victor0000: спасибо за помощь.. но, судя по всему, поставлю ка я 11.10, хоть на юнити гляну. =)
<artus> Intrpt_, только чур потом дурацкие вопросы не задавать )
<Nagliy> Вопрос: Как отсортировать автоматом главное меню по алфавиту
<Intrpt_> <artus>  договорились, совсем тупых вопросов не будет =) для этого есть форум.
<victor0000> :-D
<User632[web]> artus спасибо большое
<artus> User632[web], помогло? ну и гуд)
<bodok> а куда пакеты сохраняются после установки?
<bodok> скачиваются куда ,перед установкой ?))
<artus> в кеш
<victor0000> bodok: dpkg -I *.deb
<artus> который апт, который вар, который в убунте которую поставил джек
<bodok> а можно полностью путь узнать у вас многоуважаемые?
<skai-falkorr> bodok: man find
<bodok> я по англ не очень
<skai-falkorr> дай голодному рыбу - и он будет сыт  день.дай голодному удочку - и он будет сыт всегда
<bodok> и не пойму в  этих манах не чё
<artus> а кого это волновало когда нить? )))
<skai-falkorr> bodok: ты учил французский или немецкий в школе?
<artus> учи)
<bodok> да вообще не учил
<skai-falkorr> artus: нене.давай узнаем.вдруг у него есть оправдание того, что он спустил свой интеллект в унитаз ради тупых шуточек на уроках
<skai-falkorr> artus: не.оправдания нет
<skai-falkorr> bodok: твои проблемы.ты выбрал быть глупым.никто силой не заставлял тупить на уроках
<bodok> я просто им не пользоволся
<bodok> и забыл всё
<skai-falkorr> bodok: как и русским
<skai-falkorr> bodok: проблемы твои
<bodok> пиздец умники
<bodok> если ты вкурсе,тебе что сложно помочь?
<victor0000> bodok: команд find ввод интерес
<artus> @kban bodok 3600 проветрись и прочти правила
<Intrpt_> а вы жестоки, но справедливы =)
<skai-falkorr> ну так.тяжело ему будет с его неуравновешенностью в его никчемной жизни
<artus> Intrpt_, просто здесь не канал переводчиков, не филиал гугла  и дт и тп
<Intrpt_> а юнити не так страшна, как на скриншотах.. правда пока с лив, может после установки пляки начнутся..
<[Raiden]> мне кстати переводчик в бинг больше понравился
<[Raiden]> чем в гугле
<Intrpt_> переводит точнее?
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: продался мелким?
<[Raiden]> Ну, лично ты можеш ьи так считаь, разрешаю
<[Raiden]> Я от них и не уходил )
<skai-falkorr> а я к ним и не приходил:)
<[Raiden]> ну значить лично для тебя только гугл
<[Raiden]> не ходи на бинг
<skai-falkorr> гугл торт:)
<skai-falkorr> любой войн гуглоармии скажет тебе это
<artus> так, пироженка, не более )
<skai-falkorr> по сравнению с черствыми бубликами других - это десерт десертович
<victor0000> Египет была гугле
<skai-falkorr> м
<skai-falkorr> victor0000: грибы уже стухли, да?
<victor0000> skai-falkorr: не понел)))
<skai-falkorr> @voice victor0000
<victor0000> skai-falkorr: я уши нема, ты хорошо)))
<skai-falkorr> victor0000: ты раньше клинического дибилизма не проявлял.следовательно ты намеренно коверкаешь русский язык.а это запрещено правилами. понЯл?
<artus> victor0000, да все хорошо ) я обяснил )
<artus> @kick skai-falkorr раслабся
<skai-falkorr> @mode +b *!*@unaffiliated/artus
<skai-falkorr> @kick artus не злоупотребляй
<lukinfore> ы
<lukinfore> кушайте
<dinas> добрый вечер
<lukinfore> привет
<dinas> проблема такова - банши не показывает в списке всех альбомов те, которые не мп3
<dinas> почему?
<dinas> сейчас скрин покажу
<[Raiden]> а почеме бы и нет
<skai-falkorr> @mode -b *!*@unaffiliated/artus
<[Raiden]> у
<dinas> если это нормально - расскажите как это исправить
<dinas> мне удобнее видеть все альбомы в списке всей музыки
<lukinfore> банши? нормально?
<[Raiden]> dinas: возможно кодеков незватает, gstreamer-* пакеты , а вообще я незнаю. Могу только сказать, что баньши точно не умеет cue
<shenmue> а в тэгах трека указаны альбом и тд ?
<dinas> да
<dinas> альбомы видны нормально например в табе "недавно загруженные"
<[Raiden]> htrjvtyle. clementine , если плейера с базой надо
<baronos> ритмбокс лучше на мой взгляд
<dinas> играет тоже нормально, не думаю, что дело в кодеках
<dinas> вопрос не в этом
<dinas> вопрос в том, как заставить баньши показывать все альбомы в табе всей музыки
<dinas> http://rghost.net/26564371/image.png
<VMV> привет всем
<dinas> как видите - альбом только один
<Alagos> Вопрос по виртуальным хостам. Можно ли прописывать ServerName без домена? например просто zend?
<dinas> хотя я слушаю другой
<dinas> можно
<shenmue> там два способа откуда инфу по альбому берет. один из тэга. другой это спец файл в папке с музыкой
<VMV> как в 11.10 настраивается логин саунд? куда его запрятали?
<[Raiden]> я уж и забыл как страшны гтк плейеры
<shenmue> чем это страшны?
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: баньши страшен не гтк.он страшен моной
<rapidsp> Alagos: думаю главное чтобы ДНС это дело резолвил
<[Raiden]> на гтк только 1 хороший - deadbeef , но он без базы
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: жрать 70% проца во время проигрывания музыки - эт верх маазма у мигеля
<Alagos> rapidsp: хост то виртуальный
<rapidsp> и что
<dinas> 70%?
<dinas> :(
<dinas> 5% - только что посмотрел
<dinas> как видно из вкриншота, в табе "музыка" посчитаны все песни со всех альбомов - 46
<dinas> но из этой табы я не могу включить ничего, кроме того одного альбома
<openvoid> Alagos, главное чтобы в ip ресолвилось хоть через dns хоть через hosts а можно модно написать *:80
<dinas> если решения проблемы вот так вот телепатически вы мне предложить не можете - предложите плеер, в котором проблемы не будет
<[Raiden]> ну может баг в баньши этой версии, а может она только из мп3 тэги читат ьумеет
<dinas> хорошо
<dinas> что тогда?
<[Raiden]> фиг знает, я такие плейеры удаляю сразу. Попробу спросить на форуме.
<[Raiden]> уй
<dinas> в гугле ввел "banshee музыка.."
<dinas> он подставил "banshee музыка смерти"
<dinas> улыбнул меня
<[Raiden]> вместо музыка лучше напиши тот формат с каким проблема
<dinas> да с любым
<dinas> с флаком например
<dinas> я искал уже
<dinas> сейчас хотел вот эту статью найти
<dinas> http://habrahabr.ru/blogs/ubuntu/19553/
<dinas> стоит ей верить?)
<[Raiden]> незнаю, сам решай.
<[Raiden]> )
<dinas> ладно, тогда другой вопрос
<dinas> наверное глупый
<dinas> и наверняка гуглится
<Alagos> openvoid: http://slexy.org/view/s21JVe3wV6 http://slexy.org/view/s2S2qka3tl
<dinas> но раз уж я тут
<[Raiden]> в этой статье нету всех 3-х плейеров котоыре я считаю лучшими, даже четырёх
<User187[web]> В 11.10 под классическим режимом как добавить на верхнию панель какой либо апплет?
<[Raiden]> deadbeef , qmmp , clementine и четвертый mpd с 1 из клиентов
<[Raiden]> User187[web]: альт+пкм
<User187[web]> хехе спасибо
<[Raiden]> частый вопрос. Многие думают что там свойств панели вообще ненту
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: а разве qmmp не рип?
<[Raiden]> :)
<User187[web]> вот думаю.. что выбрать... gnome shell, unity или классик?
<[Raiden]> skai-falkorr: незнаю. Если не разрабатывается уже, но лучше нету - то не рип. Но я думаю что разрабатывается )
<[Raiden]> по крайней мре последняя версия не старее того года или этого
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: так с имажевыми поддепжками есть и другие плееры есть
<[Raiden]> с какими подделками?
<skai-falkorr> поддержками
<dinas> давайте я скажу что мне надо от плеера, а вы мне скажете какой поставить :)
<skai-falkorr> образов
<[Raiden]> есть, спору нет
<skai-falkorr> flac+cue
<Intrpt_> <[Raiden]> 3 даже 4 это какие? Дэдбиф там есть?
<skai-falkorr> ape и рпочего
<[Raiden]> Я нигде не утверждал что нету, даже сам выше назвал 3 из них, не считая qmmp
<dinas> хотя не
<Intrpt_> а, пропустил мессагу.. сорри.
<openvoid> Alagos, ступил немного сорри, Virtualhost действительно *:80  а должно быть так ресолвиться должно но на стороне компа запрашивающего веб страницу т.е. ты в браузере пишешь zend на компе преобразуется в адрес и по адресу на 80-й порт http1.1 компьютер с т
<openvoid> аким то адресом дай мне виртуальный сервер zend если он у тебя есть
<[Raiden]> Intrpt_: ) есть куда же без него
<openvoid> хотя у тебя локалхост и с одного и того же компа - как бы должно работать
<openvoid> Alagos, note я думал правильный формат /etc/hosts это 127.0.0.1 localhost zend alagos-desktop т.е. в одну строчку
<openvoid> для проверки напиши ping zend и если работает пробуй в браузере http://zend
<skai-falkorr> openvoid: в одну
<skai-falkorr> первое - каноничное имя.остальные - алиасы
<skai-falkorr> ну и вначале адресок
<Alagos> PING zend (127.0.0.1) 56(84) bytes of data.
<Alagos> 64 bytes from localhost (127.0.0.1): icmp_seq=1 ttl=64 time=0.026 ms
<Alagos> Ну я видел и в одну строчку и для каждого адреса новая... У меня и так и так раньше работало.
<skai-falkorr> Alagos: а оно и так и так будет работать
<skai-falkorr> Alagos: одному адресу много может принадлежать.просто эргономичней в одну
<Alagos> Ну а когда захожу на http://zend пишет ошибка 500
<skai-falkorr> Alagos: а на зенде чтото висит?апачик?
<skai-falkorr> а настроен?
<Alagos> Эм... Ну поднят LAMP
<skai-falkorr> поднят?уверен?
<Alagos> localhost я вижу, а zend - нет. Не могу понять в чем дело
<openvoid> может ему с поддоменами надо - попробуй ServerName zend.local  и в hosts zend.local
<dinas> ребят
<skai-falkorr> Alagos: а алагос десктоп?
<skai-falkorr> Alagos: или zend:port указать?
<dinas> если zend на виртуалке - он не будет на локолхосте
<dinas> зайди в виртуалку и сделай ифконфиг
<dinas> посмотри айпи
<Alagos> на алагос зашло
<dinas> и попингу с машини виртуалку
<openvoid> на алагос вошло так же как и на локалхост на дефолтный апач
<Alagos> Да
<openvoid> виртуал хост возможно обязан быть с поддоменами
<Alagos> Хм...
<Alagos> Сейчас проверю
<Alagos> Ну а как же локалхост тогда? он разве не виртуальный?
<openvoid> он реальный хост
<victor0000> Alagos: 500 там апаче защитник, забей где 500 файл редактор менять на google.com
<skai-falkorr> Alagos: локалхост ни разу не вирутальный
<openvoid> по хттп 1.0 будет только он открываться
<Alagos> Could not reliably determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.1.1 for ServerName
<Alagos> Это что значит?
<skai-falkorr> что Could not reliably determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.1.1 for ServerName
<skai-falkorr> Alagos: искренне ваш К.О.
<Alagos> )))\
<openvoid> Alagos, это не существенно - с этим всё работает - в основном конфиге нет ServerName для реального хоста - но оно используется только для подписей на ошибках
<Alagos> прописал ServerName zend.local и в хостс тоже его добавил... рестартанул апачь - все равно ошибка 500
<openvoid> читай error.log
<skai-falkorr> Alagos: а ты попробуй zendddd
<skai-falkorr> мож там ограничение на имя больше 4 букв?
<skai-falkorr> на пароли же есть
<openvoid> там будет ещё косяк с перпишенами на документрут но это позже когда начнёт выдавать 403 форбиден
<victor0000> Alagos: ifconfig смотри есть 127.0.1.1 ?
<Alagos> http://slexy.org/view/s2UcvzBVyU
<Alagos> victor0000: есть 127.0.0.1
<victor0000> Alagos: Could not reliably determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.1.1 for ServerName
<bosyi> если в xneur не правильно преобразовало слово можно каким-то сокращением клавиш отменить преобразоване, а не удалять слово, преключать расскладку и печатать заново. Сенкс
<victor0000> 127.0.1.1
<Alagos> victor0000: и что? Мне lo перенаправить на 127.0.1.1?
<[Raiden]> cat /etc/hosts
<Alagos> [Raiden]: http://slexy.org/view/s20It2LCxl
<baronos> skai-falkorr: в хроме если скрыть строку заголовка системы и использовать компактные рамки, как сделать кнопки в правой стороне?
<openvoid> Alagos, пхп говорит нехватает /home/alagos/zf-tutorial/public/index.php
<skai-falkorr> baronos: переместить их в системе.хром системные нацтройки юзает
<openvoid> то есть апач всё хавает - проблема с сайтом
<[Raiden]> Alagos: http://ocherk.com/index.php/2008/10/09/dostala-oshibka/
<Alagos> bosyi: клавиша ,reak
<Alagos> bosyi: клавиша ,break
<bosyi> Alagos, емм. Я не знаю такую(
<bosyi> Alagos, как на нашем она называеться?
<victor0000> Alagos: nmap localhost
<Alagos> bosyi: print screen потом идет scroll Lock и дальше Pause \ Break
<baronos> skai-falkorr: в том то и дело. вся система перешла в право, а он только поменял расположение самих кнопок и остался в левой стороне http://k.minus.com/jGUPzZ0y39j60.png
<victor0000> Alagos: nmap zend.local
<victor0000> Alagos: nmap alagos-desktop
<[Raiden]> в hosts две первые записи можно объединить, и даже правильней
<openvoid> апач и просто с zend всё схавал вероятно
<bosyi> Alagos, красота! Спасибо
<Alagos> bosyi: )
<[Raiden]> 127.0.0.1       localhost  zend.local
<aron612> доброго времени суток. я на свой ubuntu 11.10 устанавливал кде посмотреть и заменился загрузчик пользователей. как вернуть LightDM стандартный?
<[Raiden]> aron612: sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm
<baronos> aron612: установи sudo apt-get install lightdm
<Sergey_IT> dpkg-reconfigure LightDM
<[Raiden]> aron612: моя строка правильная
<[Raiden]> )
<baronos> [Raiden]: )
<aron612> [Raiden]: спасибо огромное!!!
<aron612> робит)
<[Raiden]> а у мну другая ситуация,  я перебрался на кдм
<aron612> у меня кдм долго грузится
<aron612> а какие еще есть рабочие среды?
<aron612> как гном и кде
<[Raiden]> xfce lxde  e17
<openvoid> Alagos,  осталось настороить пхп сайт, у него может быть конфиги для старого места или не всё переписалось
<baronos> гном шелл из них определенно лучший)
<Alagos> А как объеденить вывод нескольких команд в один канал?
<[Raiden]> aron612: есть много вм, котоыре не считаются полноценным де, типа openbox , fuxbox , awesome , icewm и т.д.
<Alagos> openvoid: настроить пхп сайт? Как?
<[Raiden]> flux*
<Alagos> [Raiden]: Нет разницы в одну строку писать или в несколько...
<[Raiden]> Alagos: ну может быть
<aron612> кстати. почему у меня в кде норм окна работают а в гноме как окно вызываешь - перетаскивается нормально. отпускаешь его и опять пытаешься перетащить - начинает подвисать и притормаживать. в чем может быть дело? даже в гном 2д так
<victor0000> Alagos: ктоо умееш програмист какая?
<skai-falkorr> aron612: дело в самописном де.
<[Raiden]> фиг знает , я юзер kde
<Alagos> victor0000: html + css )
<aron612> skai-falkorr: в смысле? как исправить?
<[Raiden]> aron612: наверное дело в драйвере и гномовском вм mutter или compiz
<openvoid> Alagos, /home/alagos/zf-tutorial/public/ - в этой папке лежит сайт, у пхп сайтов обычно быывает конфиг, там поправить каталоги или ещё что нибудь
<skai-falkorr> aron612: перестать юзать то, что ыт написал и использовать то, что есть в репах
<baronos> aron612: компиз, мышь логитек, дрова)
<victor0000> Alagos: у меня баш скрипт для апаче
<Alagos> openvoid: кстати, да! Спасибо, сейчас проверю
<openvoid> Alagos, апач уже работает, трогать не надо можно даже вернуть zend вместо zend.local
<Alagos> Есть 2 команды, как объеденить их вывод в один канал? через pipe
<Alagos> openvoid: сейчас так и сделаю
<victor0000> Alagos: липе команд mkfifo
<aron612> baronos: а мышь тут при чем? компиз тут не причем. я его весь излопатил - не он виноват. тем более в 2д так же. дрова одни стоят на кде и на гноме. но в кде все норм
<baronos> aron612: на лаунчпаде пишут про это
<aron612> baronos: не поделишься ссылкой?
<baronos> aron612: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/764330
<aron612> baronos: благодарю
<aron612> еще проблема: когда запускаю olayonlinux пишет "Судя по всему, у вас отсутствует поддержка ускорения 3D! Советуем вам задействовать её.". драйвер стоит 285 на нвидиа. что делать?
<aron612> [Raiden]: все оконные приложения начинают тормозить когда их перетаскиваешь второй раз. в кде включены резиновые окна и все нормально работает
<[Raiden]> aron612: Ну, я незнаю почему. А видеокарта какая
<[Raiden]> и дрова
<aron612> я команду консоли не помню. видео nvidia 320m
<Alagos> Блин... Я пересоздал проект зенда и теперь по http://zend заходит просто на локалхост
<aron612> дрова 285 стоят
<aron612> [Raiden]: как кстати закачать полный пак программ в кде родных?
<openvoid> Alagos, не изменил ServerName
<Alagos> openvoid: изменил...
<openvoid> Alagos, посмотри внимательнее - там где то эта собака зарыта
<Alagos> а, ну да, я в апачь добавил ServerName ) Вот там я его точно не менял
<Intrpt_> ок, всем пока.. ушёл в ребут и установку 11.10 =) помолимся.
<artus> @devoice victor0000
<aron612> [Raiden]: ну что, есть идеи?
<victor0000> :-)
<aron612> где в компизе отключается вертикальная синхронизация?
<[Raiden]> где-то в ccsm )
<[Raiden]> юзеры нвидии ег очаще включают 60+- фпс достаточно, + пропадает баг с полосами на видео
<[Raiden]> в квине я тоже включаю
<aron612> в ccsm -> OpenGL -> синхронизировать с VBlank убрал чек и не помогло
<aron612> [Raiden]: как включить 60+- фпс?
<[Raiden]> если всинк убрал, то уже больше 60, если только ещё в nvidia-settings включено
<[Raiden]> лаги скоере всего не от этого
<[Raiden]> в ццсм можно включить плагин показа фпс
<[Raiden]> раьше по крайней мре был такой
<aron612> ну я тут подчитал как смог https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/764330 . в английском не силен. но говорят всинк отключать помогает некоторым
<aron612> могу сделать видео проблемы
<yacoov> тарам там
<Nor8>  Рамку окна в компизе без эмеральда есть возможность поменять?
<aron612> ушел в релог
<baronos> убогая вещь джаббер(
<ljaa> всем привет! такой вопрос - на ноуте стоит винда, есть восстановительный раздел. могу ли поставить убунту второй системой не теряя этого раздела?
<[Raiden]> да
<[Raiden]> создав 3
<[Raiden]> или больше
<Istorik23> Разве Ubunte не нужен будет начало раздела для записи или этим тока ХР балуеться
<[Raiden]> нужен
<[Raiden]> это никак не убивает разделы + убирается путьем перезаписи другим загрузчиком, от той же хп если надо, с её диска
<Sergey_IT> Istorik23, линукс переписывает мбр, а система может быть где угодно
<[Raiden]> а.. начало раздела нет, не нужно
<[Raiden]> хотя и можно использовать, вместо мбр
<ljaa> то есть если я правильно понял, я делаю тертий раздел и ставлю на него?
<baronos> да
<Sergey_IT> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=32106
<ljaa> спасибо за помощь
<ljaa> понял
<Sergey_IT> ljaa, одного раздела для линукса мало
<stolzus> господа, ну как впечатления от новой убунты?
<baronos> stolzus: как будто встретил инопланетную расу и они дали поюзать карманный синхрофазатрон для разгона элементарных частиц )
<yacoov> :)
<stolzus> а я поставил, посмотрел ещё раз юнити
<[Raiden]> вопрос утомил уже этот
<stolzus> не ворчи [Raiden], меня давно тут не было :)
<[Raiden]> )
<stolzus> сначала 3D. поставил конфигураторы. как и в прошлый раз куча глюков, няшности и красивости и не юзабельно
<baronos> в юнити няшность? О_о
<[Raiden]> если коротко, юнити стал олучше, н овсеравно кривое  + компиз 0.9 у некоторых лагает.  Гном3 фоллбек можно запилить под себя, гном-шел геморой и на любителя
<[Raiden]> остальные де в норме
<stolzus> а на 2D так и не сделали регулируемый размер панели (до 32-пиксельных значков). и я поставил xubuntu
<stolzus> baronos: ну там всё такое прозрачненькое. няшность != хорошо
<baronos> stolzus: вот шелл няшный весть такой плавный управляемый симметричный)
<stolzus> я на федоре его смотрел :) меня жутко бесит, что нет изначальных регуляторов, чтобы подкрутить то, что мне надо :)
<[Raiden]> что касается гнома, то есть некоторая вероятность, что каких-либо регуляторов будет становиться ещё меньше
<stolzus> [Raiden]: насчёт других DE. у знакомого стала плазма на kubuntu новой падать
<baronos> собственно его делают чтоб ничего и не надо было доделывать, поставил и пользуйся, да сейчас не хватает чего то, но это исправят. и сейчас он впечатляет)
<[Raiden]> путь развития такой
<[Raiden]> stolzus: у меня как раз первая где не падает
<stolzus> [Raiden]: ты же на xfce, не?
<[Raiden]> Не исправят. В готовой среде всегда будет чего-то нехватать. Есть правда некоторая надежда на расширения и на то что их буду писать
<[Raiden]> не
<stolzus> а, это Nor на крысе, пардон :)
<shenmue> а в кубунту kunity?
<yacoov> там плазма
<[Raiden]> Да, мы с нором убежали на разные де :)  Против хфце вообще ничего не имею, но мой комп тянет кде,  и плюшек тут больше.
<shenmue> (=
<shenmue> комп должен тянут проги а никак не де
<[Raiden]> мой комп тянет проги + кде )
<yacoov> какой комп?
<[Raiden]> + некоторые вещи пусть требут жертв, но могут быть удобны. Если скажем есть две программы делающие одно и тоже, но одна ест ь50мб, а другая 500 , то я выберу котоаря удобней
<ljaa> Sergey_IT, я отпилю кусок от винта, а когда устанавливать буду разобью уже как надо. меня волнует только будет ли работать восстановительный раздел
<[Raiden]> yacoov: е4600,4гб, nvidia 8600
<Sergey_IT> ljaa, не пробовал, но должен работать
<[Raiden]> лоу комп
<yacoov> норма
<[Raiden]> у друга твоего плазму могут устаревшие плазмойды ронять ,если оставались. Я пока с 12 числа ниразу не уронил ) и ставил обновкой.
<[Raiden]> на прошлом дистре правда кеды были 4.7.1 , возможно поэтому всё плавно прошло
<[Raiden]> чесн оговоря вопрос де - это геморой )
<[Raiden]> недостатки есть у всех. Может быт ькроме lxde , т.к. там функционал минимальный. Но там недостаток как раз это.
<[Raiden]> )
<markmx> тнекс
<markmx> а кодеки то где?
<markmx> авидемукус чота не дает ничо закодировать =)
<markmx> w64codecs надо както поставить
<[Raiden]> это т во что хочешь кодировать?
<markmx> ага
<markmx> счас уже нашел ман =) счас попробуем
<[Raiden]> что ага, кодировать во что хочешь?
<markmx> в xvid например
<markmx> ать чорт... если поставить ffmpeg оно ж все скопом рабоатть начнет?
<[Raiden]> не понятно почему сразу не работает
<markmx> да показывать то показывает.. .но вот авидемукс ниво что не могет сконвертить... при этом даже ошипки не валяться, прсото создается файлик типа видяшка на 8 килобайт
<markmx> так... теперь еще и не поставить ничего не могу
<[Raiden]> наверное да, только не ффмпег а либы  ,сам ффмпег авидемукс не юзает
<markmx> даже git
<markmx> E: Package 'git-core' has no installation candidate
<markmx> вот как после такого жить?
<[Raiden]> не убунта?
<markmx> убунта, 64 бита, 11.10
<markmx> =)
<markmx> из сырцов чтоли собирать придется?
<[Raiden]> незнаю, причем тут гит
<markmx> ну гит это я так =)
<[Raiden]> хочешь собирай, н ов убунте уже есть
<markmx> E: Unable to locate package libxvidcore-dev
<[Raiden]> libxvidcore-dev в 11.10 есть и dev пакет для работы авидемукса не нужен, libxvidcore4 наверное да
<markmx> есть чтобы вопроизводить, а вот чтоп кодировать нету
<markmx> вот в том то и прикол что все установлено
<markmx> libxvidcore4  - установлен
<markmx> но авидемукс не дает даже поколупать настройки кодека
<[Raiden]> а попробуй поставить avidemux-plugins-gtk
<[Raiden]> или qt если кде
<[Raiden]> короче дело не в кодеках, мантейнер пакета виноват, после установки плагинво будет работать
<Anton___> здравствуйте, объясните чайнику как отключить автозапуск фаервола? он мне не нужен, а работать мешает, конкретно почта на ГМАЙЛе работает через HTTPS у меня разрешен порт 443, но она все равно не загружается... не хочу фаервол
<artus> Anton___, ну вобщето по дефолту он выключен )
<artus> вернее пускает всех направо и налево )
<[Raiden]> +1
<[Raiden]> udo iptables -L
<[Raiden]> s
<victor0000> dhcp
<Anton___> ну так я его включил через http://linux.easyforum.ru/viewtopic.php?id=8 вот эту инструкцию
<artus> Anton___, нафига *?
<[Raiden]> ну тык и выключи там же
<[Raiden]> в фаерстартере
<Anton___> и а я все процессы, которые слушают порты замкнул на своей машине и теперь они слушают только мою машину, а не интернет
<artus> Anton___, а кто ж тебя такому то научил? )))
<victor0000> скучно
<artus> victor0000, :)
<Anton___> в фаерфасте он не убирается из автозагрузки так что приходится каждый раз как комп стартует - заходить в эту прогу и тормозить фаервол
<[Raiden]> иметь фаервол и всё закрыть впринципе не плохо.
<artus> и да, нафига такое вытворять если седиш за натом )
<Anton___> Научил друг, который админом робит
<victor0000> Anton___: фаерфасте всем не нравиться
<artus> [Raiden], ну если понимать зачем это делать да, а если нарыть мега опупенную статью и тупо скопипастив запечататся в локалхосте то как бе не але )
<artus> Anton___, ну дык ему и задавай вопросы)
<yacoov> как насчет игр под 11.10? вайн пашет нормально?
<victor0000> yacoov: да очень
<Anton___> ну, до этого это была самая популярная ссылка по запросу - настройка фаервола... просто я пытаюсь сначала сам разрбраться и только потом спрашивать других... а ссылку на то, как отключить фаервол не нашел
<[Raiden]> Anton___: посмотри ls /etc/rc2d |grep firestart , есть чего?
<Anton___> он сейчас недоступен - у него уже 02-02 времени
<victor0000> Anton___: давай картинки как где ошибка
<yacoov> виктор во что играешь?
<victor0000> yacoov: 100процент
<yacoov> игра так называется?
<Anton___> victor0000 я не знаю про какие картинки ты говоришь, за линухами недели полторы всего... просто перестает грузиться страничка с гмайловской почтой, после ввода логина и пароля, после торможения фаервола работает - вывод - какает фаервол
<victor0000> yacoov: транспорт тукоон делуксе
<[Raiden]> Хм
 * [Raiden] afk
<artus> Anton___, заходиш во вкладку полиси фаерстартера и убираеш нафиг оттуда все , опосля чего сносиш нафиг фаерстартер и перестаеш фигней маятцо)
<artus> Anton___, могу скриптик дать с параноидальными настройками фаервола ) с коментам и)
<Anton___> О! ценный совет - так и поступлю
<victor0000> Anton___ вот))
<Anton___> artus если это ссылка на страницу, где все расписано или текстовый документ - давай
<artus> Anton___, http://paste.ubuntu.com/715437/ )))
<artus> Anton___, соответственно вдумчиво ситаем, чего не понимаем гуглим и правим под себя, после чего в автозагрузку
<D4rkMist> люди!! убиваю процес а он опять запускается((
<Anton___> ага, спасибо
<[Raiden]> Anton___: выполни команду выше, может и сносить не придется
<D4rkMist> как быть??
<D4rkMist> Found 4 processes that could cause trouble.
<D4rkMist> If airodump-ng, aireplay-ng or airtun-ng stops working after
<D4rkMist> a short period of time, you may want to kill (some of) them!
<D4rkMist> PID	Name
<D4rkMist> 7404	NetworkManager
<D4rkMist> 8393	wpa_supplicant
<D4rkMist> 8407	avahi-daemon
<D4rkMist> 8408	avahi-daemon
<artus> @kick D4rkMist
<[Raiden]> D4rkMist: убить то что запускает процесс - очевидно же
<[Raiden]> артус - самый быстрый кик на диком западе
<artus> [Raiden], :D
<artus> ждать чтоль пока он 3 страницы нафлудит )
<[Raiden]> Anton___: в убунте есть понятие ранлевелов, по умолчанию второй. Из него запускаются всякие сервисы.
<[Raiden]> включая твой фаерстартер
<[Raiden]> и можно просто отключить
<[Raiden]> но повторяться  специально не буду )
<[Raiden]> в 11.10 поломали авидемукс. необходимая либа находится в пакете авидемукс-плагинс, но этот пакет не является обязательным
<[Raiden]> соотв настройки кодеков не пашут, по крайней мере части
<stolzus> надо было кикнуть с формулировкой (читай правила) хотя бы
<artus> stolzus, ну видно ему не очень то и надо )
<artus> а вообще адекватные люди сначала спрашивают можно ли флудануть от души прежде чем такое вытворять)
 * Onkeltem не терпится поделиться - только что ел бутерброд: авокадо + сало + черный хлеб
<Nor8> Onkeltem Норм, не удивил.
<bosyi> - авокадо + чеснок = хорошо)
<Onkeltem> Народ, ни у кого gnome-shell не вытворяет периодически фокусов с загрузкой ЦПУ? Благо alt+f2+r тут есть
<Onkeltem> bosyi: вот эт точно не открытие ) А вот немного чеснока к авокаде с хлебом - советуют. Но мне жалко авокадо на чеснок переводить, хотя может и попробую )
<bosyi> при возможности попробую. а какой процес грузит цпу нужно смотреть в top
<Onkeltem> bosyi: gnome-shell, кэп
<Onkeltem> 80% +/-
<Onkeltem> не всегда, а периодически. Заметил, что после моего отсутсвия от 30 минут - начинает
<Onkeltem> щас вот 2 часа меня не было, вернулся - адский ад. Еле выдавил alt-f2 потом r, оно рестартонуло и отлипло
<Onkeltem> нажимаешь клавишу - ждешь - потом срабатывает
<Anton___> есть еще один вопрос - вдруг есть кто онлайн, кто таки решил проблему адекватной работы Вай Фай карточки для нетбуков под 11.10 ? без смены ядра на 2.6.38 и без wicd (можно и с wicd, если расскажете, как его прикрутить так, чтобы убунту считала его роÐ
<artus> Anton___, мессагу пополам пореж )
<Anton___> Одна проблема - при этом центр обновлений, как и центр загрузки приложений считают, что они не в сети и не скачивают обновления и приложения
<Anton___> разрезал :-)
<Nor8> Onkeltem: Авокадо с черной икрой открытие :-D Открытие твоего кошелька и твоих финансовых возможностей :-D А так, его можно хоть к картошке с луком прикрутить, вкуса не испортит.
<artus> Anton___, http://itmages.ru/image/view/309563/d23f7038 :D
<Anton___> ОК
<Onkeltem> Nor8: черная икра сама уже как открытие, по крайней мере для молодого поколения, которое появилось после ввода запрета на пр-во
<Anton___> есть еще один вопрос - вдруг есть кто онлайн, кто таки решил проблему адекватной работы Вай Фай карточки для нетбуков под 11.10
<Anton___> без смены ядра на 2.6.38 и без wicd (можно и с wicd, если расскажете, как его прикрутить так, чтобы убунту считала его родным)...
<Anton___>  просто проблема следующая - при установке ядра 3.0 нормально не определяется карточка ATHEROS AR5B95, и пока я не видел как её можно научить так работать. при этом прога, которая wicd определяет карточку адекватно и дает выход в сеть через вай фай.
<artus> Anton___, он итак родной)
<artus> Anton___, все что есть в репах родное )
<Nor8>  Anton___ В 11.10 ядро 3.0
<Nor8>  Anton___ Откуда там ядро 2.6.38 непонятно.
<Anton___> wicd я запускал отдельно и при этом встроенный менеджер подключений, на который опираются многие проги считал, что он не в сети
<Onkeltem> Nor8: видимо он и грит - без отката на 2.6.38? :)
<Nor8> Onkeltem:  А, точно )))
<artus> Anton___, ну nm глючный и ниразу не панацея, в инет может не пускать по причине отсутствия днс записей
<Anton___> я видел в сети совет - поставить опять ядро 2.6.38 но сам не делал этого так как реально не умею еще... только учусь.
<Anton___> в результате просто поставил заново 11.04
<artus> Anton___, а wicd  вполне работоспособен )
<Onkeltem> Anton___: а потом у тебя еще что-нить не заработает... Я считаю что на Убунте лучше сидеть на стоковых ядрах и не дергаться
<Anton___> да - wicd меня устраивал, и плевать, что интерфейс не в тему Юнити, говорю - одна проблема - центр обновлений и загруки считают что они не всети и даже не пытаются подключиться
<artus> Anton___, освой apt-get ) синаптик не нужен  )
<Anton___> <Onkeltem>  так потому и не хочу взрывать себе мозг заменой ядер - лучше уж починить то, что не работает...
<[Raiden]> если ставилось обновлением, то 38 ядро могло остаться
<[Raiden]> и это впринципе нормально
<Anton___> я через апт-гет почти две трети ставлю так как читаю сначала в инете про проги, но чтобы понять, что ставить часто приходится сначала в синаптик залезть
<Anton___> просто если уж сидеть под операционкой, то под полноценной, а не так, чтобы на плечи давило, знание, что что-то не работает
<Nor8> Anton___: Гуглил проблему?
<Anton___> еще как
<Anton___> у моих ноутов 2 вайфайки
<Anton___> со второй тоже проблема, но там накатывается 433 дова и все работает
<Anton___> с моей засада
<Anton___> решений 3
<Anton___> 1. тупо работать как есть с ВиСД
<Anton___> 2. воткнуть ядро 2.6.38
<Anton___> 3. поменять вайфайку
<[Raiden]> Anton___: можешь ещё освоить apt-cache: apt-cache show  name - описание и т.д. , depend - зависимости , policy - установленная\доступная версия и какой реп.
<ghabit> ПОдскажите - я поставил убунту - у меня встроенное аудио, и система 5.1. звуковая (выход в виде 3 джеков) - как правильно настроить? Тестовый семпл на каналах неправильно играет.
<Anton___> но если ради каждой версии убунты менять что-то в компе - то какая она к черту бесплатная?
<[Raiden]> *depends
<Anton___> <[Raiden]>  все будет, но не сразу
<Anton___> я так понял, что мне на выходные - осваивать скриптик для фаервола... который подкинули... ато как-то без него напряжно, несмотря на отсутствие процессов слушающих инет
<[Raiden]> для отключения фаервола тебе надо было ответить на мой вопрос  и всё скоре всего )
<[Raiden]> [00:02:52] [[Raiden]]Anton___: посмотри ls /etc/rc2d |grep firestart , есть чего?
<[Raiden]> если есть, то надо удалить или перенести
<[Raiden]> и всё
<[Raiden]> и можно не сносить, а пользоваться , только уже в ручном режиме )
<Anton___> нет такого файла или каталого
<[Raiden]> хм
<[Raiden]> ls /etc/rc2.d |grep firestart
<Anton___> просто молчит
<[Raiden]> ls /etc/init |grep firestart тоже тихо?
<Anton___> угу, как рыба об лед
<[Raiden]> значт я ошибся
<Anton___> короче я пока отключил его по инструкции - зайди и разреши все :-) а завтра на здоровую голову буду читать и гуглить
<Anton___> в списке драйверов для ядра 3.0 оказывается вообще отсутствует все семейство моих карт - AR8  там только AR9 присутствует...
<[Raiden]> Антону хотел показать http://storage6.static.itmages.ru/i/11/1022/h_1319231338_2475199_2595aece93.jpeg
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Не пугай человека )))
<[Raiden]> )
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Хотя с вайфай часто проблемы возникают.
<Vladislaw> всем пивет
<Vladislaw> *привет
<Vladislaw> получится такой командой узнать айпи собеседников скайпа? sudo netstat -aple | grep skype
<Serg79h> help
<Serg79h> rpm - to deb real&
<Serg79h> CentOs -> Debian ..... save config?
<Serg79h> блядь -живые есть --- у меня камар опять меня кусает
<Serg79h> пропустил варианты - меня вышвырнуло
<Serg79h> миграция rpm - deb
<Serg79h> help rpm- dem  /// real?
<Serg79h> distrib rpm to deb real ?
<Onkeltem> Serg79h: спать иди, а? тем более тут низя матюгаться
<Serg79h> реально дистриб rpm перевести на deb
<Serg79h> мне очень надо!!!!!!!
<Onkeltem> Serg79h: alien
<Onkeltem> нетерпеливый какой
<[Raiden]> реал не реал... Тут не инглиш ченнел )
#ubuntu-ru 2011-10-22
<Onkeltem> Serg79h: alien тебе в помощь
<Serg79h> real rpm - to - deb?
<Onkeltem> Serg79h: но особо не надейся
<Onkeltem> Serg79h: лучше собери из сорсов, если умеешь
<[Raiden]> Onkeltem: Я думаю ты не понял его вопроса
<Onkeltem> ну тады ой
<Serg79h> Дебилы вы  - у  меня реальная проблема
<Onkeltem> Serg79h: малолетний д-б?
<[Raiden]> @kban Serg79h мат хам
<[Raiden]> бывает опы не спят )
<Onkeltem> [Raiden]: вроде спрашивал как из rpm deb сделать.
<Onkeltem> [Raiden]: ага, особенно когда это полезные внезапные опы)
<[Raiden]> он потом уточнил, что хочет дистрибутив рпмный на деб перевести )
<[Raiden]> [03:56:41] [+Serg79h]реально дистриб rpm перевести на deb
<Onkeltem> ну, так наверняка имелся ввиду дистрибутив программы )
<[Raiden]> или я не понял
<[Raiden]> да фиг его знает. Если так, то ответ он получил )
<[Raiden]> от тебя
<Onkeltem> но он его не понял один фиг )
<Onkeltem> посчитал что мы дебилы ))))
<Onkeltem> вот ведь бывает, вроде помогаешь человеку, а он не берет помощь
<[Raiden]> я тут таких тоже встречал.
<Onkeltem> не думаю, что они тут долго задерживались )
<[Raiden]> )
<Ilshat> как с find'ом искать только в указанной директории, без поддирекорий?
<User693[web]> Доброе утро.
<shelest> привет всем
<shelest> ставлю Убунту на ноутбук для любимой мамочки! Она просит поставить ей простых казуальных игр. посоветуйте что поставить?
<shelest> ее любимая игра в прошлом это Zune сбивание бвигающихся шариков
<baronos> классная игра)
<kyshtynbai> Кеды, чтоль, поставить...
<shelest> игра то классная -- есть ченить подобное в линуксе?
<shelest> вайн !Ъ
<baronos> завтра дома буду могу залить игры такого плана но только под вайном будут)
<shelest> а нативные
<baronos> не знаю в игры не играю давно уж)
<shelest> также  как и я но тут надо
<baronos> понимаю)
<shelest> пойду в репах поковыряюсб мож чего еще найдется
<avas> Всем hi
<avas> Скажите вот втыкаю железку и такое очучение что загрузка стартует а потом как на паузу становится
<avas> Такое чувство что не распознает система
<avas> А можно ли продолжить как то загрузку с пропуском устройства ?
<avas> Система 10:04 Железка - wifi Wnc-0301
<novns> avas, на каком этапе виснет?
<avas> novns , на этапе загрузки сначало появляется несколько строк которые проскакивают очень быстро - а потом чёрный экран ... и всё :-(
<novns> откуда информация, что именно эта железка виновата?
<novns> без неё работает?
<avas> При вытыкании этой железки работает грузится оооочень быстро
<avas> Как только втыкаеш на место всё тоже самое
<avas> Не грузится даже live
<novns> другие версии убунты с лайвсиди работают?
<avas> Нет
<avas> Грузится и работает только винда
<novns> лайвсиди федоры?
<avas> Но хочу от неё избавитсмя
<novns> лайвсиди федоры работает?
<avas> Федора - мандрива - рез-т тот же
<avas> Начинает грузится и пауза
<avas> Выдёргивал другие pci устр-ва
<novns> ок, в винде в диспетчере устройств конфликты есть?
<avas> Всё равно не грузятся
<avas> Нет - ставятся дрова и полёт нормаль
<avas> Во всех режимах
<novns> конфликты есть?
<avas> нет
<novns> проверял?
<avas> Винда пробовалась и ХР И 2000
<novns> работает или нет - не волнует
<avas> Вопросиков не появлялось
<novns> вопросики там не обязательно появляются
<avas> А как ещё узнать ?
<novns> смотреть вкладку ресурсы
<avas> Щас рестартану гряну
<avas> гляну всмысле
<avas> novns конфликтов необнаружено
<avas> прям мистика какаято
<novns> таперича надо эту карту попробовать на другом компьютере
<novns> с другой материнской платой и лайвсиди убунты
<avas> вот с этим сложнее :-( Т.к Материнки всего 2 И обе одинаковые. И ноут с которого щас и пишу. :-( На второй материнке результат тот же :-(
<novns> другого варианта нет
<novns> хотя, есть
<novns> выкинуть её и купить другую
<avas> А вот как в винде тут нет такого варианта как пошаговая загрузка
<avas> чтобы вычислить кто имеено не даёт грузится
<novns> есть, но на более позднем этапе
<avas> и выкинуть тот модуль ?
<novns> у тебя же чёрный экран
<novns> виснет до всякого бутсплэша
<avas> Ну да
<novns> модули грузятся гораздо позже
<avas> Вот засада
<novns> кстати, что за материнка?
<novns> кстати, ещ никто не мешает попробовать какие-нибудь другие дистрибьютивы
<novns> *ещё
<novns> чистый дебиан
<novns> или даже генту
<avas> какой то compaq  чипсет - intel FW82815
<avas> Gjyzk
<avas> sorry
<avas> Понял
<avas> ща попробую дебиан
<avas> Но за консультацию Огромное спасибо
<novns> и ещё, вместо диска попробовать загрузиться с флэшки
<avas> Пошёл пробовать
<novns> может у тебя этот девайс на привод наводки да1т
<novns> *даёт
<novns> или тупо мощности не хватает
<novns> блоку питания
<User469[web]> Народ, где настройки gnome-session-fallback лежат? А то под одним пользователем рабочий стол убил... даже терминал не вызвать
<novns> User469[web], а самому посмотреть?
<baronos> как убил?
<User469[web]> не могу найти =(
<novns> где-то в .config или .local
<baronos> гном шелл исчез а на верху панель осталась для управления файлами?
<User469[web]> ну типо того, только не гном шелл, а классический
<baronos> ты шелл убил?
<novns> e ytuj афддифсл
<novns> у него fallback
<User469[web]> классический... шел даже не стоит
<markmx> как бы так продать старый ноут... чтобы небыло жалко? все таки он мне как роджной, именно на нем была скомпилирована моя первая прога под линукс да еще и многопоточная =)
<novns> markmx, подарить кому-нибудь - тогда жалко не будет
<markmx> все равно жалко... я вот даже када на новый ноут пересел, старый не стал форматировать... просто потому что жалко
<markmx> а на новом в 11.10 никак не могу заставить авидемукс видеть кодеки
<novns> 11.10 не существует
<novns> я пока живу на 10.04
<novns> когда они её прекратят поддерживать, я посмотрю что там будет нового
<novns> но пока 11.10 - альфа версия, сырая и нестабильная
<markmx> хм нормальная.. .прсото не все пакеты собрали... я вот седня ручками ставил x264 и  ffmpeg
<markmx> было круто, чувствовал себя нео
<novns> что крутого-то?
<markmx> ну как... терминал, букавки зеленые ползут.. .издалека очень умно и круто выглядит
<novns> а
<novns> круто бы выглядело. если бы тебе за это платили
<novns> а так - ерунда, вон гентушники эти буквы сутками смотрят
<novns> и всё без толку
<markmx> нафиг я против коммерции =)
<markmx> из-за этой коммерции я кодеки собрать не могу блин
<novns> а медибунту на что?
<markmx> а ты думаешь я не поставил медибунту? толку не прибавило, авидемукс так и не видит кодеков
<markmx> хотя.. .может снести авидемукс и не париться юзать консольку с ффмпегом
<novns> мне всё равно
<novns> есть вещи, которые в линупсах делать ен научились, и возможно никтогда не научатся
<novns> наверняка обработка видео из той же категории
<novns> т.е., что-то делать можно, но долго и неудобно
<markmx> быстро и некрасиво ты хотел сказать... хотя у кого то встает на консоль =)
<novns> да причём здесь консоль?
<novns> я про видео не знаю, зато знаю про звук
<markmx> pder nfr ;t =) bkb ghj cgtw'aatrns&
<markmx> ой
<markmx> =)
<markmx> звук так же быстро, или ты про спецэффекты и пр?
<avas> novns, случилось чудо - откопал дистр fedora 11 Загрузилась, и уже пачку сетей вокруг видит. Как бы теперь всё этоже под ubuntu ?
<novns> я про проф звук, многодорожечную запись, сведение, мастеринг и т.п.
<novns> под линупсами сейчас самый продвинутый инструмент - ardour, но он по сравнению с простейшим виндовым reaper выглядит, как запорожец перед бентли
<novns> всё что можно, сделано через не то место
<novns> avas, смотреть там lspci
<novns> ну и писать багрепорт
<avas> щас посмотрю а как его писать
<baronos> если бы я был програмером с 10 летним стажем в юникс системах я бы тоже был категоричен, а когда всего год и не програмер то банальное выполнение команды в консоли приводит в радость)
<avas> я то ещё не на столько профи :-/
<novns> посмотреть, как другие пишут и по образцу
<vdrandom> превед убунтуведам
<novns> ну и писать чтоб было понятно, в чём пробелма
<avas> Эхх Щас будем пробовать
<vdrandom> ни у кого wifi в новой убунте не виснет?
<novns> смешно
<novns> vdrandom, тут только что обсуждали
<novns> какая жалезка и что именно виснет?
<novns> *железка
<vdrandom> novns, Broadcom
<vdrandom> ноут lenovo b570
<novns> vdrandom, она pci или usb или что?
<novns> и что именно виснет
<vdrandom> виснет очень своеобразно - начинает пытаться ловить сеть, зацикливается и при попытке остановить перестаёт реагировать
<novns> и что именно виснет-то?
<vdrandom> а там уже как повезёт - может апплет повиснуть, может вся система
<novns> ну тже надо писать багрепорт
<vdrandom> ребутаться отказывается, показывает выгрузку и всё
<avas> vdrandom  а это не тот пост ?
<avas> http://www.linux.org.ru/forum/general/6508802
<vdrandom> а если вырубить вайфай-модуль после этого фейла, то наглухо виснет
<vdrandom> ща гляну
<vdrandom> не, с загрузкой всё ок
<vdrandom> он даже иногда, при очень большой удаче, цепляет вайфай без проблем
<novns> vdrandom, 11.10 - сырая и нестабильная
<vdrandom> я знаю
<vdrandom> они все такие :)
<novns> качество альфа-версии
<vdrandom> даже lts
<vdrandom> даже полтора года спустя :)
<novns> dmesg  что-нибудь говорит?
<avas> novnc, скажи а есть какоенть место куда написать об ошибке на русском языке ? А то я смотрю там всё на инглише а я не на столько силён :-(
<vdrandom> надо глянуть. пойду ребутнусь в убунту, заодно эзернет воткну
<novns> avas, увы
<avas> Карточка по рассказам lspci  вот такая :
<avas> 02:08.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8185 IEEE 802.11a/b/g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 20)
<novns> avas, смените карточку
<novns> самый простой вариант
<avas> Денежный :-) А это вроде уже есть :-)
<aleksei`> всем привет
<novns> ну тогда остаётся страдать и ждать, пока починят
<avas> :-)
<avas> Ну чтож будем ждать :-)
<vdrandom> wlan0: direct probe to [mac] timed out
<vdrandom> в dmesg
<vdrandom> после остановки ничего нового
<vdrandom> правда, он через некоторое время после таймаута пароль запросил
<vdrandom> лоад подскочил до 22
<vdrandom> и продолжает расти
<vdrandom> INFO: task wpa_supplicant:1089 blocked for more than 120 seconds
<vdrandom> и понеслись трейсы
<Escsun> Привет всем
<Onkeltem> Escsun: ку
<vdrandom> самое интересное, что такая хрень происходит как с прилагающимся, так и с проприетарным драйвером
<aron612> всем привет. помогите установить драйвер нвидиа. ставлю по этому гайду: http://pastebin.com/xHYZuccX . когда ввожу http://pastebin.com/xHYZuccX в консоли восле завершения сеанса - пишет sudo: /etc/init.d/gdm: command not found. дальшк по гайду пытался поставить драйвер с диска. пишет: http://pastebin.com/
<aron612> 8i4xCBWX.
<aron612> http://pastebin.com/8i4xCBWX
<Offoffoff> aron612: теперь lightdm
<Offoffoff> Йохохохохохоо!
<aron612> в смысле?
<Offoffoff> всех с новым релизом
<Offoffoff> aron612: sudo /etc/init.d/lightdm restart
<aron612> Offoffoff: что теперь?
<aron612> с каким релизом?
<baronos> у него 11.10 раз пишет лайтдм рестарт))))
<baronos> он в конце говорит что gdm. не правильная комманда
<baronos> потому что стоит лайтдм
<User870[web]> Народ.. у кого что стоит? gnome-shell, unity, kde?
<only_you> User870[web]: lxde
<User870[web]> а еще что у кого?
<baronos> гш
<User482[web]> всем привет. проблема: при закрытии мозиллы в памяти продолжает висеть процесс firefox-bin . Достаточно сложно снять процесс - получается через раз. переустанавливал - не помогло. в чем может быть загвоздка?
<novns> попробуй отключить левые расширения
<User482[web]> да вроде не станвил ничего... но сейчас проверю
<novns> если не поможет, вообще удалить локальные данные файрфокса
<User482[web]> да ещё часть клинит флеш
<novns> ну и вообще, лучше поставить хром
<novns> не хромиум, а именно хром
<novns> прямо с гуглевского сайта, он там сам репозиторий подключит
<User482[web]> тоесьт музыка и видео управляемые флеш плеером. на ютубе к примеру, в нигме... хром прожорлив, а у меня Athlon Tm Processor и оперативы тольо 512мб
<novns> ну так добавить памяти
<novns> ну и поотключать всё ненужное, что её занимает
<stolzus> фф у меня вообще ноут перегревал до перезагрузки
<stolzus> своей работой с флэшем
<User482[web]> разумно, но не целесообразно произвдить такие манипуляции с 3м пнем)
<novns> да какая разница
<User482[web]> ммм?
<novns> убунта даже на гигабайте притормаживает
<stolzus> а вот хром/хромиум быстрее и с флэшем работают куда лучше. и не тормозят
<User482[web]> я не настолько опытен, чтобы знать что можно, а что нет
<novns> 512 ей совсем мало
<User482[web]> отключать
<novns> у хрома (не хромиума) флэш свой собственный
<User482[web]> неплохо
<stolzus> User482[web]: только не говори, что ты используешь юнити 3d
<User482[web]> воспользуюсь советом. нееееек. смерьт юнити
<User482[web]> гномъ 2
<stolzus> ну хотя бы :)
<User482[web]> у меня 10.04 LTS
<User482[web]> соответственно и гномъ 2)
<stolzus> novns: говоришь хром лучше с официального сайта? и сразу подключит автообновление?
<novns> да, он свой репозиторий к апту добавит
<User482[web]> по-идее должон
<User482[web]> опера ведь подключает
<novns> да много кто так делает
<stolzus> а я после юнити уже собрался на 10.10 вернуться :) но диск не нашёл
<User482[web]> вы не можете подсказать, как узнать что в системе можно вырубить, то есть как найти то, что я не юзаю, и не критично для системы??
<User482[web]> а на тему юнити - так я скорее перейду на xfce  чем буду гордиться порно пародией на мак
<stolzus> User482[web]: я уже :)
<stolzus> User482[web]: много статей. почитай как демоны ненужные поотключать
<User482[web]> я бы юзал текстовый менеджер оконъ, но дома у меня не все умеют не мышкоёбствовать)
<User482[web]> где подыскать статейки?
<stolzus> в гугле. типа "ubuntu отключение демонов" или "ubuntu настройка" или "ubuntu оптимизация"
<User482[web]> на тему отключения демонов...в гугл я сходить могу, но может кто-то уже на опыте знает нечто лучшее среди статей???
<novns> надо удалить ubuntu one
<novns> и всё, что с этим связано
<stolzus> а, слушай. у тебя же гном2. так посмотри в автозагрузке что у тебя
<stolzus> там удобное гуевое приложение
<HulyWar> Народ здаров... подскажите начинающиму чайникку, почему в gconf-editor нет nautilus-а когда в системе он главный?
<stolzus> http://tinyurl.com/6xyetja :3
<stolzus> вот какая у меня няшка на xfce
<novns> HulyWar, потому что настройки постепенно переезжают в dconf
<novns> а gconf со временем усохнет и сам отпадёт
<User482[web]> простите за занудство (тема оптимизации), что вы можете сказать об этом: http://lna.org.ru/forum/index.php?topic=1396.0   стОит ли?
<HulyWar> твоюж сраку... везде с этим xfce4 пишут про gconf. спасибо, буду лопатить
<HulyWar> stolzus, дай статью как наутилус так перекроить в плане размещения кнопок
<HulyWar> пажааааластаа
<stolzus> HulyWar: это Thunar
<HulyWar> блин
<HulyWar> тунар ваще не тема... не видет сетевые ресурсы((
<stolzus> у меня xfce + thunar. хотя думаю поставить pcmanfm. он шустрее
<stolzus> благо сетевые мне не требуются :)
<HulyWar> а мне оч надо)))
<HulyWar> а да... почему на xubuntu вариант переключения раскладки (меняю с alt+shift на ctrl+shift) живет на одну сессию... т.е. перезагруз и все... снова по дефолту
<stolzus> не пробовал менять, меня alt+shift устраивает
<baronos> Marlin новый файловый менеджер, плохо что не реализованно еще операции с файлами в контекстном меню в плане создания файлов.
<HulyWar> нет уж.... потом и его еще пилить...
<baronos> его пилить не надо, его пилят на смену наутилус элементари
<baronos> сами программисты...
<HulyWar> я бы чесно скажу... выбрал Dolphin, но он вместо того чтобы напрямую с сетки воспроизводить или просто отрыть файл, сначало его в память копирует... в общем муть)
<HulyWar> ааа
<HulyWar> ну посмотрим как-нить тогда
<baronos> марлин похож на долфин))
<HulyWar> волшебника этого)0
<HulyWar> руссифицырован?
<baronos> нет вроде, да он еше не готов чтоб его юзать, я так для общего знания))
<HulyWar> аааааа ну бум знать)) а то меня вид наутилуса нового выбешивает парой, но куда денешься?)
<baronos> да норм вроде, вместе с шеллом я прям доволин и няшно)))
<baronos> *е
<HulyWar> ну хз... они панельнавигации не в тему сделали
<HulyWar> боковое меню отсекает его
<HulyWar> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zzura86kNHM балин... пойти попробовать припилить что-ли?))
<baronos> я легок к изменениям, так что привык быстро
<HulyWar> )
<baronos> не советую, потом опять будете хаять все что плохо)))
<HulyWar> у меня нетбук и там кнопки еще в пол экрана... но эт тема нужна
<HulyWar> ну на пробу можно)
<inkvizitor68sl> ну и какая сволочь меня тут банила?
<baronos> михалыч)
<inkvizitor68sl> !op
<ubuntuhelp> Внимание. Замечено нарушение. Вызываю дежурных операторов: skai, artus, mva, inkvizitor68sl, [Raiden], Aceler, sharikoff, nAgoHaK (за ложный вызов последует наказание)
<inkvizitor68sl> блин
<inkvizitor68sl> @op
<Intrpt> даа.. 11.10 после 10.04 как пежо после пассата.. =) вроде норм, но чтобы откопать что-то, надо проделать тьму левых действий..
<baronos> с гном шеллом 11.10 это как лайт версия сборки пежо без новоротов и удобно и няшно)
<an1s1> Èçâåíèòå çà, âîçìîæíî, ãëóïûé âîïðîñ, íî ýòî êòî òî âèäèò? Íå ìîãó ïîíÿòü ÿ çàðåãàëñÿ èëè íåò. Çàðàíåå ñïàñèáî çà îòâåò.
<ubuntuhelp> an1s1! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<an1s1> Извените за, возможно, глупый вопрос, но это кто то видит? Не могу понять я зарегался или нет. Заранее спасибо за ответ.
<baronos> видно видно
 * mva >_> inkvizitor68sl
<mva> хайлайтер
<User482[web]> при загрузке не отображается выбор ядра, как отобразить?
<User482[web]> хочу видеть груб)
<User482[web]> ау
<[Raiden]> эск или альт дави. Перенастраивать надо /etc/default/grub
<[Raiden]> !grub
<ubuntuhelp> GRand Unified Bootloader — загрузчик операционной системы от проекта GNU. Подробная информация:http://goo.gl/vDq8V или http://goo.gl/NWGM
<Flanker> Здравствуйте не подскажите почему визуальные эффекты пропадают, вчера переустанавливал драйвера на видео?
<baronos> возможно конфликты компиза
<m404c>  Всмысле пропадают?
<[Raiden]> кофнликты компиза мощно звучит
<[Raiden]> нф
<baronos> ыыы
<AndreX> конфликты мохга и рук
<Flanker> незнаю
<Flanker> причем драйвера работают это видно по фильмам
<baronos> пиши тогда подробней какая версия ос видеокарта версия дров и как исчезают
<[Raiden]> по фильмам то как ты увидишь
<AndreX> у меня и без драйверов фильмы нормально идут
<[Raiden]> glxinfo |grep render ; glxinfo |grep OpenGL  покажи
<[Raiden]> Flanker: --^
<Flanker> Видео GeForce 7300GT версия дров х86-285,05,09,run
<[Raiden]> и чего выв все лезите через ран ставить, тем более для таких старых видюх
<Flanker> расшифруй пожалуйста
<baronos> а 9800gt 512mb  старая?
<Flanker> вроде пойдет у нее есть аппаратная потдержка HD
<AndreX> эта нет а 7 гфорс уже старый и его даже помоему в новых пакетах драйверов нет
<[Raiden]> 1. переход в реаль консоль и sudo lightdm stop  2. sudo sh ./NV....run --uninstall  , 3. sudo apt-get isntall nvidia-current nvidia-settings   4. sudo reboot
<[Raiden]> install
<Flanker> проприентных драйверов нет. Предлагаешь переустановить дрова?
<[Raiden]> если всётаки хочется через rub , то читать то что бот выдаст  + помнить что слетят при обн овлении ядра + при обновлении месы
<[Raiden]> !nvidia
<ubuntuhelp> Настоятельно рекомендуем ставить драйвера, предлагаемые системой. Руководство установки драйверов nVidia тут: http://goo.gl/7gYgP на анг. здесь https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia см. !nvidia-nouveau !xswat
<[Raiden]> *через run
<Damas> Всем привет!
<Damas> может кто подсказать по одному глюку в 11.10?
<[Raiden]> Flanker: предлогаю не переустанвоить, а удалить последствия устанвоки через run , а потом поставить из репозиториев.
<[Raiden]> Damas: 50на50
<Flanker> спасибо в репе нет, он не находит
<baronos> !ask >  Damas
<ubuntuhelp> Damas, please see my private message
<Damas> не настраивается DLS соединение! до этого данный глюк исправлял пропатченный Mamon`ом nm... а теперь он не акутален! да и не установить его без интернета из-за зависимостей
<[Raiden]> Flanker: набери sudo apt-get update , потом  покажи вывод команды apt-cache search  nvidia-current
<[Raiden]> Flanker: если у тебя убунта, то в репах 100% есть
<Damas> тьфу DSL
<baronos> Damas а чего в режим роутера не настроишь?
<[Raiden]> baronos: 9800 отличная и быстрая, но старая тоже :)  9ххх - 2хх - 4ххх и сча 5хх
<[Raiden]> у 4 один х лишний
<Damas> baronos, в смысле?! у меня выделенка от провайдера с PPPoE подключением! (
<baronos> [Raiden] согласен тут игру попробовал и она тормозила на максималках((
<Flanker> nvidia-current - NVIDIA binary Xorg driver, kernel module and VDPAU library
<Flanker> nvidia-current-dev - NVIDIA binary Xorg driver development files
<Flanker> nvidia-current-modaliases - Modaliases for the NVIDIA binary X.Org driver
<[Raiden]> Flanker: ну вот, всё что надо есть , остается после деинстала  , поставить этот пакет
<baronos> Damas а в нетворк менеджере не настраиваеться?
<Flanker> какой извиняюсь
<[Raiden]> Flanker: версия драйвера будет 280х , но тебе с твоей 7300 это абсолютно пофиг
<Vasja> привет народ!
<[Raiden]> Flanker: 3. sudo apt-get isntall nvidia-current nvidia-settings
<Damas> baronos, так в чём и дело то! все настройки вводишь, коннекта нет! ставил когда патч от Мамона на NM всё норм было! но это на 10.04 и 10.10
<[Raiden]> install
<Vasja> Помогите найти и установить пакет gtk+2
<Flanker> спасибо. Попробую
<[Raiden]> Flanker: только если пункт 2 не сделан , я гарантий что будет работать не дам
<m404c>  Народ, подскажите, как мне удалить 1 пакет, чтобы заодно он не удалял все зависимости?
<HulyWar> sudo apt-get autoremove ***
<HulyWar> *** прога
<[Raiden]> то что зависит от этого пакета будет удалено.  А если просто предлогается потом ненужные пакеты удалить, от которых он зависел - можно сделать для них всех инсталл и больше не предложат
<[Raiden]> HulyWar: ты хоть раз справку читал на апт?
<HulyWar> поддерживаю
<HulyWar> тьфу.
<baronos> Damas https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<baronos> Damas посмотри может поможет
<HulyWar> ну мне консоль выдает на зависимые так
<HulyWar> хоть и удаляю просто sudo apt-get remove ***
<Damas> baronos, спасибо! чёт знакомое - видать уже читал! ))) посмотрю ща ещё раз! я из-за этого глюка даже не могу хотя бы оценить новое творение Каноникла!!!
<[Raiden]> m404c: удаляй-чисть когда места нет. В других случаях не нужно + может ещё пригодиться. Минимализм зло.
<Damas> baronos, pppoeconf у меня чёт два раза пробует найти и бороду отписывает! вот! вспомнил
<m404c>  Да не, мне просто надо сделать даунгрейд libwebkitgtk, а синаптик/Центр Приложений не хотят этого делать.
<m404c>  Вот я и хочу удалить его, а потом поставить нужную версию с помощью .deb-пакета.
<[Raiden]> m404c: почитай как указывать версию апту
<[Raiden]> вообще в синаптике это раньше работало )
<m404c>  В том-то и дело, что в убунтовских репах нету нужной версии.
<[Raiden]> а..
<m404c>  Я с репозиториев дебиана скачал .деб пакет.
<[Raiden]> тогда найди реп , в которой есть
<m404c>  Но не могу его поставить, ибо ЦП жалуется на то, что установлена более свежая версия.
<[Raiden]> sudo dpkg -i name.deb
<m404c>  А что делает ключ -i?
<[Raiden]> сокращение от install , ставит
<[Raiden]> m404c: может пригодится, из моих старых заметок ) http://paste.org.ru/?v3rcwu
<[Raiden]> Надо бы дополнить про apt-cache
<m404c> [Raiden]: Да я уже поставил, спасибо.
<baronos> эх не грузятся страницы не люблю ограничение скорости(
<[Raiden]> ты про сто диалап не юзал, какой-нить 28800 бод
<[Raiden]> сча бы сразу всё начало нравится
<[Raiden]> )
<baronos> у меня был такой в 2003 году)
<[Raiden]> Кстати именно диалап меня привел в линукс. Я качал чего-то на 70 метров, с ресурса без докачки
<[Raiden]> утром подхожу к компу - а там бсод
<baronos> модем акорп)
<[Raiden]> и в общем, с вин 9х переехал на линь. Хп конечно уже была ощутимо стабильней
<baronos> хехе)
<[Raiden]> с появлением хп вернуля на винду, а в год релиза висты снова посмотрел в сторону линукс. И так вышл очто убунта прижилась
<[Raiden]> вот такая фигня
<baronos> в 2005-06 я увидел куб, и год назад я начал искать этот дистр после появления дсл инета о линуксе мечтал давно только инета не было хорошего)
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> кубик сча почти не в моде, редко встречается
<baronos> кстати а кубом побаловался денек всего, за то на дройде сделал эффект куба)))
<[Raiden]> Я тоже начал другие эффекты юзать, аналоги десктоп валл экспо и скале
<[Raiden]> ))
<[Raiden]> тоже хочу мобилку на дройде ,но пока жаба душит
<baronos> я за 5к купил щас 2.3 прошил полет как на конкорде)
<[Raiden]> а какой взял?
<baronos> lg p350 конечно слабенький проц 600гц но можно разогнатьнемного, и экран стандарта 240 320
<baronos> но меня устраивает больше и не надо остальное понты, только батарею жрать)
<User714[web]> народ .ub 11.10 я так понимаю тут нет библиотеки libcrypto.so.0.9.8???
<User714[web]> =(
<swqpc> есть кто живой?
<swqpc> алеее
<noobic> привет всем есть тут кто нибудь?
<Escsun> есть
<noobic> какой лучше ubunt ставить на виртуальную машину?
<Escsun> а зачем на виртуалку ?)
<noobic> у меня винд7 стоит)
<Escsun> а хочешь опробовать просто
<noobic> хочу посмотреть систему поизучать))
<Escsun> можешь попробовать разные
<noobic> ага и хочу купить сервер vds с ubunt для сайта а вот на компе сперва хочу по тренироваться)
<Escsun> да вприниципии разницы никакой
<Escsun> просто оболчки разные )
<noobic> просто когда делаю виртуалку и выбираю установить то не хочет устонавливать(
<Escsun> виртуалка сильно отличается от реального железа)
<noobic> Ubuntu 10.04.3 LTS CD  а что LTS обозначает?
<Escsun> Long Time Support
<Escsun> то есть долгая поддержка
<Mourat> Здарова всем
<noobic> она нормальная для виртуал?
<Escsun> я бы ставил что то легкое ))
<Escsun> а не столь тяжелое
<noobic> посоветуй пожалуйста какую поставить?!
<Escsun> да зависит от твоих целей
<noobic> ну для начала хочу проверить запустится сервак по игре)
<Escsun> ну знания тут надо )
<noobic> чтобы лего можно было войти файлы и редактировать
<Escsun> как минимум базу знать )
<noobic> консоли?
<Escsun> ну тип того
<noobic> ну этому быстро учимся)
<noobic> просто не разу с линуксом не сталкивался вот первый день)
<Escsun> да хотя бы понимать что к чему работает)
<Escsun> правда убунту сложный дистр)
<Escsun> точнее сложнее)
<noobic> сложнее с чем?
<Escsun> натыкал велосипедов )
<Escsun> и разбирайся ))
<Escsun> как оно устроено )
<noobic> специально делает чтобы люди мозг напрягали)
<Escsun> просто в изначальном виде оно проще
<Onkeltem> Посоветуйте плз какой-нить простой countdown timer. На 10-ке был апплет для гноме, а сейчас на gnome 3 ничего нет
<Onkeltem> скажем чтобы можно было быстро поставить на "через 15 минут" и чтобы звякнуло
<noobic> По этому и не хочу на Линукс конкретно переходить с Виндувса)))
<Escsun> noobic, да не линукс норм)
<Escsun> noobic, просто я убунту недолюбливаю особенно последние релизы
<Escsun> они у меня не заработали ни на одном компе)
<Onkeltem> Escsun: боюсь спросить, что же у тебя за компы )
<noobic> ))))))
<Escsun> Onkeltem, да разные)
<noobic> старенькие?
<Escsun> Onkeltem, есть и ноуты с i5 процессором )
<Onkeltem> Escsun: ты на генту щас или арче или еще на чем?
<Escsun> арче
<Escsun> вот арч
<Escsun> везде пашет)
<Escsun> без вопросов
<Escsun> а убунту с до 10.04 работало все
<Onkeltem> а там бинарники или собирать надо?
<Escsun> после ничего не пашет
<Escsun> как сказать
<Escsun> тут система лучше
<Escsun> но да тут есть бинарники
<Escsun> но их и собирать легче)
<noobic> ты сейчас на кой сидишь?
<Escsun> а сейчас я вообще на нетбуке ))
<noobic> нет системе?
<Escsun> что я не понимаю )
<Escsun> что ты пишешь
<AndreX> !enter
<ubuntuhelp> Не используйте Enter как знак препинания, пишите свои вопросы/ответы в одной строке
<noobic> ну ос какая!
<Escsun> арч линукс
<noobic> ссылку можешь кинуть посмотреть
<noobic> ой да она облегчёная до ужаса)
<Escsun> кто арч?0
<Escsun> не )
<noobic> ага вот смотрю по скришотам
<Escsun> а там еще скриншоты есть ?)
<Escsun> на самом деле арч то, что ты сделаешь из него то и будет)
<Escsun> каждый сам выбирает какую ему оболочку и софт
<Escsun> это одна из причин почему я люблю арч
<noobic> короче это как пластелин что слепишь то и получишь)))
<Escsun> но сам арч простой внутри, в отличии от убунту
<Escsun> где черт ногу сломит
<noobic> самая х....  это виндувс)
<Escsun> да виндовс вообще не понятная ос
<novns> виндовс - это такая ос, в которой всё не так хорошо, как хотелось бы
<novns> но в которой можно работать
<novns> а не решать проблемы
<Escsun> мне наоборот сложнее в винде )
<novns> попробуйте записать под любым линупсом 20 каналов звука одновременно и мониториить их с минимальной задержкой
<Escsun> не сложно)
<novns> ен выйдет
<novns> *не
<novns> начиная от проблем с драйверами
<novns> кончая проблемами с файловыми системами
<Escsun> о ужас что у вас за фс что в ней проблемы)
<novns> ах да, писать нужно с высоким разрешением - 24 бита и 96 кГц как минимум
<Escsun> ну, а в чем беда?)
<novns> вы получите затыкающуюся систему
<novns> разве что использовать специальные патчи для ядра, но с которыми несовместима любая пользовательская работа
<novns> но при этом, на вшивом селероне с 128мб памяти и XP на борту - можно спокойно
<novns> то есть проблема не в железе
<novns> кстати, на таком железе современный линупс даже не запустится толком
<Flanker> Raiden спасибо. Только я поставил сначала руками, а потом он нашел проприентные это нормально?
<novns> современная винда тоже, конечно, но XP никто не отменял
<Escsun> все выпускаем доисторические линуксы )0
<novns> не, надо просто довести до ума проблемы в современных
<novns> чтоб хотя бы на супермощном железе можно было делать то же самое\
<novns> ну и драйвера дописать нормальные для спец-железок
<novns> сейчас они или плохие или вообще отсутствуют
<novns> к чему я это всё, собственно
<novns> винду ругать можно по религиозным или политическим соображениям
<novns> но не по техническим
<Escsun> ну не знаю )
<Escsun> вот у меня принтер раньше был
<Escsun> в винде он ппц че творил
<novns> да, она закрытая, да микрософт плохо поступает с другими компаниями
<Escsun> если зависнет листов 200 переведет )
<novns> ещё тысячу причин можно найти, но они все не относятся к работе самой системы
<Escsun> а в линуксе он ни разу не завис )
<Escsun> драйвера в винде настолько для того принтера кривые были что капец)
<novns> проблема кривого драйвера, поди
<novns> ну это к производителю принтера
<Escsun> но все равно, ОС это всего лишь инструмент для решения задач ...
<novns> вот именно
<novns> для серьёзных задач приходится использовать серьёзную систему :-)
<Escsun> я не говорю что винда там уж слишком плохая система
<Escsun> да есть свои моменты
<Escsun> но они и в линуксе есть
<novns> линукс сейчас вполне годится для повседневной офисной работы
<novns> и для серверов тоже
<novns> но шаг в сторону - и всё, ставь винду
<andrey_> что там 1с, галактика и ms office уже работают? :)
<novns> элементарно, есть такой индустриальный стандарт visio
<novns> dia умеет открывать файлы, но криво
<novns> в либреофисе сейчас что-то такое делают, но когда ещё
<andrey_> либреофис по сравнению с  мс офисом мягко говоря гуано
<andrey_> так что нихрена оно не готово для - повседневной офисной работы
<novns> ну мы контору перевели в прошлом году
<andrey_> это ось для гиков и такой она и останется
<novns> работают уже, не жалуются
<novns> проблем с освоением нет
<novns> стоит везде кубунту
<novns> пару вещей приходится пускать в вайне
<novns> 2gis там всякий
<Nagliy> Всем доброго вечера!
<Nagliy> ...
<pahan> А чего так версии фаерфокса скоканули? всегда был 3 стал 7. Маркетинговый ход?
<baronos> там 10 версия есть можешь потестить)
<[Raiden]> 4, 5 , 6 были тоже
<[Raiden]> долго спите
<AndreX> )
<pahan> а чего так? и пол года не прошло
<shenmue> фф 124 новинка!!!
<pahan> он теперь на ядерной тяге?
<baronos> на хром посмотрели и полумали если частр выпускать новые версии юзеров больше будет)
<pahan> видать помогает
<shenmue> не.. фф помрет
<baronos> я за)
<pahan> чего? а на замену что?
<shenmue> хром
<pahan> так он не умеет нихрена, сейчас по крайней мере
<shenmue> а фф что умеет?
<shenmue> весь функионал который должен быть в браузере у фф нет. все в расширениях. вопрос. что они там делают в новых версиях?
<pahan> да один фаербаг, стоит больше чем хром, ИЕ, и опера
<pahan> ну согласен, сила в расширениях
<pahan> но у других то их нету, чтоб так удобно
<shenmue> не знаю как там в осле но расширения щас в хроме и в опере есть
<shenmue> наверное и в сафари тоже
<JohnDoe_71Rus> возможно ли использовать одно usb устройство на 2 компьютерах одновременно?
<shenmue> камера?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Ir-приемник
<[Raiden]> всётаки ё выпиливать нельзя. приемник и приёмник разные слова )
<[Raiden]> а по теме - не знаю
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Й тоже выпиливать не надо
<shenmue> хм.. не знаю что это даже
<[Raiden]> shenmue: инфракрасный порт
<shenmue> ну так может ir ане lr
<[Raiden]> lr и я незнаю
<pahan> врятле он на такое расчитан
<JohnDoe_71Rus> там i  заглавная
<shenmue> irda
<JohnDoe_71Rus> mce-remote
<shenmue> не. ирда вроде за раз одно подключение
<shenmue> любопытно зачем? может альтернативу посоветуем.
<pahan> JohnDoe_71Rus, а работает удаленный контроль?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> меня интетесует, возможно ли шнурками usb соединить а на компах по своему лирку поставить. Хотя наверно по линии питания компы объединять нельза
<yurau_> JohnDoe_71Rus: Настройка локальной сети на USB (краткий обзор) http://www.network.xsp.ru/usb_net.php
<aleksei`> !flash
<ubuntuhelp> Проприетарная технология от Adobe. Советы по улучшению производительности, поиску 64-битной версии и исправлению глюков смотрите по ссылке http://t.co/tUumY5y а также !flash64
<aleksei`> !flash64
<ubuntuhelp> PPA для 64битного флеша находится тут https://launchpad.net/~sevenmachines/+archive/flash
<userubuntu234> [Wiki] [HOWTO] Драйвер для WiMax модема Samsung SWC-U200 Сегодня при тестировании обнаружил, что если после подключения некоторое время нет траффика, соединение обрывается и почему-то не восстанавливается. Помогает только перезапуск драйвера. Это, 
<Mourat> Простите за вопрос не в тему (больше не бываю в людных местах, кроме этого канала), уто знает как в NetBeans свои сниппеты в палитру добавить?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> обновите бота, инфа по flash неактуальна уже
<JohnDoe_71Rus> yurau_: мне не нужна сеть по usb.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> у меня ethernet есть
<aleksei`> зараза, флеш тормазит )))
<User331[web]> народ, как звук при взоде вырубить, достал уже, 11.10
<aleksei`> ну идёшь в настройки звука и там нафиг отключаешь звуковую схему
<yacoov> алексей какая убунта?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> aleksei`: они поломали 11 флеш
<aleksei`> 10.04
<yacoov> ясно
<baronos> User331[web] http://skai-falkorr.blogspot.com/?m=1
<User331[web]> спасибо
<[Raiden]> хреновый звук чтоли там?
<baronos> нормальный
<[Raiden]> второй раз слышу вопрос про отключение
<userubuntu234> Как пинговать, чтобы соединение с модема не обрывалось?
<[Raiden]> или бможет эти люди ребуты делают часто )
<baronos> это сколько ребута надо делать чтоб он взбесил
<Escsun> Есть гуру по менкодеру ?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> часто люди выключают компьютер на ночь или когда уходят
<JohnDoe_71Rus> лично меня звук приветствия еще в окнах донимал
<baronos> либо частый рестарт дм
<aleksei`> я нафиг схемувырубил и доволен
<aleksei`> звукофф нэт )))
<JohnDoe_71Rus> частый рестарт ДМ на системах с несколькими пользователями
<Demar> Всем привет, подскажите веб камера и постоянно горит зеленый глаз, т.е. она постоянно включена как исправить что бы она запускаласть только по требованию?
<baronos> да нет походу из за настраиваеия 11.10  :D
<JohnDoe_71Rus> выключатель на шнурке камеры на +5v проводе
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Demar: мышка у тебя тоже постоянно светится. Ты этого не видишь
<Demar> эмм нет
<JohnDoe_71Rus> лазерная али шариковая?
<baronos> если шевельнуть)
<Demar> мышь Razer на ней видно когда она светится )
<Escsun> Эх
<Escsun> видимо нету тут кто пользуется менкодером )
<Demar> думаешь косяк в подаче питания на USB?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Не косяк. Просто питание туда сразу подается при подключении
<Demar> хмм
<Demar> как изменить?
<Demar> самый прикол в том что горит даже когда ПК выключаю....
<Demar> согласен тут косяк с питанием на USB
<JohnDoe_71Rus> внести предложения в спецификации usb. Дождатся пока весь мир их примет и купить новую маму :)
<stolzus> Demar: просто горит светодиод или камера работает?
<Demar> эмм
<JohnDoe_71Rus> по линии 5V питание есть всегда. Выключай из розетки
<Demar> под управлением WinOS такого не было никогда )
<Demar> так что мать и USB тут не причем
<JohnDoe_71Rus> не могет быть. К устройству материнки oc не имеет отношение
<Davidok95> d
<Demar> эмм
<Demar> я тебе 100% говорю
<Demar> так как еще неделю назад WIn стоял
<Demar> и там такого не было\
<JohnDoe_71Rus> во, еще мысль попробовать отключать через udev. Или кто там у тебя камеру цепляет
<Davidok95> кто нибудь знает как заставить видеть ubuntu server  сетевуху D-LINK 520tx
<Davidok95> увидеть
<Demar> не знаю кто камеру цепляет
<Demar> все приложения которые могу юзать камеру выклчюены
<JohnDoe_71Rus> скорей всего udev. Он отвечает за обнаружение
<JohnDoe_71Rus> не, она у тебя в /dev/ есть
<stolzus> Demar: ещё раз спрашиваю. у тебя камера работает или просто горит индикатор?
<Demar> просто горит индикатор
<Demar> камера сейчас не работает
<baronos> сожги светодиод)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а вдруг тебя кто то тайно снимает :)
<Demar> не иключено
<Demar> но тогда не приложу ума что за приложение это делает )
<Demar> стоит голая 11,10
<Demar> самый прикол вот в чем
<stolzus> Demar: ищешь в /sys/devices/ . скорее всего в директории platform. ищешь файл, отвечающий за камеру. в нём должна стоять цифра 1. пишешь в консоли echo 0 > путь к файлу
<Demar> я ее выключаю из USB потом включаю обратно и все глаз более не горит. Но если я сейчас запущу скайп заюзаю камеру а потом выключу скайп она останется гореть
<stolzus> так производится управление led'ами
<stolzus> буквально на днях проверял
<JohnDoe_71Rus> лед у него скорей всего самостоятельный. Без центрального управления
<stolzus> если погаснет, то оформишь это строчкой в скрипте, который добавишь в автостарт
<Demar> сейчас отключил от USB потмо включил обратно и led не горит
<stolzus> если самостоятельный, то может быть не в platform, а в другой директории
<pauk_naprimer> [
<yacoov> join #ubuntu
<yurau_> yacoov: рекламируешь?
<pauk_naprimer> он просто не туда попал :)
<yacoov> забыл поставить /
<aisayl_> привет
<aisayl_> у меня проблема, кто то свободен чтобы чем то помочь?
<aisayl_> эмм, есть тут кто?
<Intrpt> 50/50
<AndreX> !ask > aisayl_
<ubuntuhelp> aisayl_, please see my private message
<aisayl_> так, проблема такая, поставил убунту 11.10, на старый комп.и 5 минут не работает, вылетает черное окно с текстом
<[Raiden]> видеокарта какая?
<aisayl_> радион какой то
<aisayl_> точно не помню
<aisayl_> при надобности могу кинуть фотку с этим экраном
<aisayl_> иногда дохрена текста выподает, иногда не очень много
<yacoov> aisayl сколько оперативки?
<Intrpt> clementine или deadbeef? ;) по качеству звука с лослесс они не должны отличаться?
<aisayl_> хрен знает что произошло 2 раз написал, похоже не дошло, оперативы полтора гига
<stolzus> aisayl_: ставь xubuntu и не парься
<aisayl_> я не думаю что поможет
<AndreX> aisayl_: версию какую ставиш?
<stolzus> а ты и не думай
<stolzus> возьми и проверь
<aisayl_> я на 2х гигах на кубунту сидел, а кде помоему требует больше, и все было норм
<aisayl_> версия 11.10
<AndreX> биос обнови
<stolzus> > поставил убунту 11.10, на старый комп
<aisayl_> вот о биосе я тоже думаю
<AndreX> это из за 3 ядра у меня такаяже фигня была пока биос не обновил
<aisayl_> комп не очень то и старый, вернее он не так уж слаб
<aisayl_> пень 4й, видуха на 512мгб, и 1.5гб озу
<stolzus> я исходил из этой информации
<[Raiden]> кубунта 32бит не много требует. После старта 350 мб примерно
<stolzus> терпимо
<aisayl_> это, что что, но биос я еше не на одном компе не обновлял
<[Raiden]> но 1.5 гб рам сча маловато, фф один может треть сождать и не подавиться
<aisayl_> блин, комп нужен только для инета
<stolzus> нефик пользоваться ff :)
<aisayl_> ставлю хп, через 2 дня мне звонят, прихожу, тама всякие вирусы которые блокируют загрузку и просят отправить им деньги, порядком достало
<[Raiden]> Intrpt: плейеры вообще сильно по качеству не могут отличаться. Ибо цифра. Алгоритм сжатия\расжатия  1 формата 1 и тот же.
<aisayl_> хотел поставить убунту и не парится
<aisayl_> а тут такая хрень
<Intrpt>  [Raiden]: ясно, спасибо.. значит попробую клементин что за он..
<aisayl_> кста, такой вопрос, нету в биосе возможности поменять ide на achi, в убунту это принципиально? просто 7ку без этого не поставить это точно.
<aisayl_> вернее на ahci
<victor0000> aisayl_если ВинХР работает? Да, можно убунту
<[Raiden]> aisayl_: не принципиально. В ядре оба драйвера есть
<aisayl_> тогда не понимаю, попробую и рискну обновить биос, может поможет
<baronos> эх раз на раз не приходиться
<baronos> может и сломаться)
<baronos> прошил как то биос и сломалась мать ничего не помогало, отдал в ремонт они не сделали вернули мне, я купил позже новую, и на мыло пришло что новая проша для старой матери и я решился еще раз старую востановить,
<baronos> но прошло не удачно, и тут я от злости при очередном процессе на 50% отрубаю комп от сети, включаю вновь и у меня идет востановление биоса прошло 10 минут и комп загрузился как обычно)
<pauk_naprimer> оО
<yacoov> lol
<yacoov> вот вам и биос)
<baronos> мать была оборудована типа flash recovery
<yacoov> аа
<yacoov> гигабайт?
<baronos> asus
<yacoov> ясно
<baronos> asus m3a
<baronos> терь новая матб без дела лежит)))
<yacoov> )
<yacoov> продай
<yacoov> или отнеси обратно
<baronos> да нет наверно, думаю может матери в комнату собрать комп)
<baronos> только пока денег лишних нету(
<yacoov> ех :/
<yacoov> у тебя у самого какой комп?
<baronos> амд феном 4 ядра 4гб оперативы и 9800gt 512mb нвидиа
<yacoov> а сколько жрет гном 3?
<baronos> 60-80 от загруженности рабочих столов
<yacoov> 80 многовато
<baronos> у меня всего 600 метров жрет оперативы
<yacoov> ясно
<baronos> это если хром пашет с 3 и выше вкладками
<yacoov> кстать советую ставить айрон вместо хрома
<aron612> всем привет. у всех на юнити тормозит перетаскивание окон? у меня убунту 11,10
<yacoov> swr iron browser
<[Raiden]> не у всех, но ты не первый кто спросил
<baronos> демар решил проблему с окнами
<yacoov> где он?
<baronos> yacoov с гуглом синхронизация есть там?
<[Raiden]> мой способ решения вам врятли понравится. Он слишком кардинальный - переход на kde )
<baronos> он собаку выгуливает
<baronos> или на гном шелл)
<yacoov> я этого незнаю но бегает быстрее хрома
<baronos> посмотрю спс
<yacoov> незачто
<[Raiden]> iron и есть хром, точнее хромиум.
<[Raiden]> там тольк ос безопасностью что-то мудрили
<aron612> уже замучался. что только не делал.
<[Raiden]> могли конечно потюнить, но ваще 1 и то же
<[Raiden]> aron612: напиши на форум, ищи друзей по несчастью )
<aron612> и дрова вручную поставил
<aron612> и всинк отключил
<aron612> [Raiden]: у тебя какая видюха?
<aron612> а где форум? дай ссыль. первый запуск после установки дров был удачным. я уже обрадовался. щас вернулся и запустил комп - все по новой
<aron612> кстати. когда ставил кубунту в кде были режимы производительности "производительность", "энергосбережение" и "агрессивное энергосбережение". а щас пакетом кде поставил и там этого нет. как сделать такое в гноме и кде?
<Demar> арон, привет
<Demar> такая же проблема
<Demar> у тебя какая видео карта?
<wildDAlex> Люди, у кого-нидь есть мысли, как из Линукса создать загрузочную флешку с Акронисом?
<baronos> акронис эт че?
<wildDAlex> Acronis True Image. Снимает образы жесткого диска.
<aron612> Demar: привет. у тебя какая видюха?
<wildDAlex> Впервые вижу того, кто не слышал о нем ).
<Escsun> wildDAlex, да не сложно же
<Sergey_IT> wildDAlex, а зачем он, если всё нормально?
<Demar> GTS250
<[Raiden]> aron612: gf 8600gts
<baronos> старой закалки типа форма ц и инсталл заного
<novuyUbuntoid> привет всем, можно пару вопросов?)
<aron612> Demar: у меня нвидиа 320м
<aron612> вбиваю в консоль sudo apt-get update && sudo apte-get install kde-full - консоль кеширует пакеты и в итоге пишет W: Ошибка GPG: http://ppa.launchpad.net natty Release: Следующие подписи не могут быть проверены, так как недоступен публичный ключ: NO_PUBKEY 437276613F6729E2. что эт? как бороться?
<[Raiden]> юнити2д лагает тоже?
<baronos> !ask
<ubuntuhelp> Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<aron612> [Raiden]: да. даже когда компиз удалял.
<wildDAlex> Sergey_IT. В смысле? Не все нормально. Есть у меня образ системы, созданный акронисом на нетбуке. Надо этот образ развернуть. Проблема в том, что нужна загрузочная флешка с Акронисом для разоврачивания образа. И винды нет.
<[Raiden]> aron612: sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com 437276613F6729E2
<novuyUbuntoid> на ноуте если ставить убунту вручную разбив разделы, не трогуя рековери раздел, он живой останется? в смысле, я потом смогу ноут откатить "горячей заводской комбинацие клавиш"?
<[Raiden]> или так, цифру только свою:
<[Raiden]> gpg --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv 5A9BF3BA4E5E17B5
<[Raiden]>    gpg --export --armor 5A9BF3BA4E5E17B5 | sudo apt-key add -
<Demar> Raiden, а эо что за ключи?
<Sergey_IT> wildDAlex, как-то никогда таким не заморачивался
<Demar> у меня просто такая де проблема один в один
<[Raiden]> novuyUbuntoid: я незнаю.
<yacoov> Demar у меня такая же у тебя проблем небыло с падением Иксов и с черными пунктами в левом углу это у меня переодически
<yacoov> ?
<Demar> нет уменя такого не было
<novuyUbuntoid> А если при установке убунту не указывать точку монтирования какого нибудь раздела преднамеренно, у убунту просто не будет к нему доступа или как?
<yacoov> странно в винде такого нет
<[Raiden]> я могу только посовтовать попробовать драйвер нвидии нвое или старее или опять же отписать на форум, если в гугле нет упоминаний и ждать лучших времен :)
<baronos> novuyUbuntoid будет
<yacoov> только в убунту 11.04
<novuyUbuntoid> так, а про рековери раздел ни кто не знает?
<Demar> это не в убунту а в юнити
<Demar> в гном все нормально
<novns> novuyUbuntoid, если не указывать точку монтирования при установке, то она просто не будет прописана в fstab, и не будет монтироваться автоматически
<Demar> в кде тоже
<[Raiden]> Demar: ключики выше для примера и не тебе ) Так решается проблема с репами для которых нет ключей.
<novns> novuyUbuntoid, но этот раздел будет доступен в менеджере файлов для монирования по желанию
<aron612> теперь Чтение списков пакетов... Готово
<aron612> sudo: apte-get: command not found
<aron612> пишет
<yacoov>  apte
<novns> apt-get
<[Raiden]> ну значит не пользуйте юнити или пользуйте 2д версию. :) Если хотите что бы это изменилось - осваивайте переводчик на английский и то как отослать багрепорт
<novuyUbuntoid> нет я говорю сейчас, если я поставлю убунту не трогая рековери раздел, он все так же будет доступен заводской комбинацие клавиш на нотике?
<aron612> [Raiden]: изгуглил весь рунет. говорят всинк отклюnovuyUbuntoid: чить novuyUbuntoid: и будет счастье. но я до сих пор несчастлив. с дровами как только мог шаманил и ставил разные. дело видимо в них.
<baronos> гы
<novns> novuyUbuntoid, а это зависит от того, кто и как именно обрабатывает эту комбинацию
<novns> если не трогать раздел, он не пострадает
<[Raiden]> я вам вот что скажу, юнити - это плагин к компизу. Последний релиз компиза 0.8.х.
<novns> а кто отвечает за его загрузку - это ещё вопрос
<aron612> [Raiden]: теперь при обновлении пишет Чтение списков пакетов... Готово sudo: apte-get: command not found
<[Raiden]> 0.9. это девел ветка , для разрабов
<[Raiden]> каноникал поспешила
<[Raiden]> возможно ваши проблемы кроются тут
<aron612> а как компиз постарее поставить?
<[Raiden]> а постарее поломает юнити )
<novuyUbuntoid> novns логично что за его загрузку должен быть Bios в ответе, так как он на ноутах предназначен для восстановке винды при любых обстаятельствах
<aron612> блин. вот замкнутый круг то... ппц
<[Raiden]> aron612: apte-get - опечатка , apt-get
<novuyUbuntoid> novns вообще сам раздел этот находится не на логическом диске, а на основном(ну как он называется, которых всего 4 может быть))
<baronos> ставь гном шелл.или  кде)
<yacoov> как разобратся с точками на зкране? только в убунте такая гадость. система 11.04
<[Raiden]> aron612: надо ждать каки-либо обновлений юнити и по возможностибагрепорт накатать. Н оя бы советовал использовать другое какое-нить де. Более традиционное :)
<aron612> [Raiden]: о. спасибо. пошnovuyUbuntoid: ло обновление кде.
<novuyUbuntoid> какое обновление кде, у меня вопрос был по рековери разделу)
<yacoov> что посоветуете?
<[Raiden]> novuyUbuntoid: да не знает никто. И не юзае тникто эти разделы со старым хламом, все берут если нужна винда и ставят варез, самую максимальную версию
<[Raiden]> ещё вопросы есть?
<aron612> [Raiden]: я впервый раз линух ставил в 2007-2008 году еще мандриву 2007. там мне и понравился кде. сейчас же кде какой то весь на виджетах и контекстные меню напрягают. везде только заблокировать и добавить и толкового ничего. вот гном новый удобен, но, подлец, то
<aron612> рмозит!
<novuyUbuntoid> шикарно, ну да ладно, смерть значит смерть, чего тянуть то) я скоро буду с вами)
<yacoov> :)
<baronos> хехе)
<baronos> как будто мы в тартаре находимся он типа все смерть скоро свами буду))
<[Raiden]> aron612: про контекстные меню я не понял. А плазмойды это да, правда их выклчюить можно, если не нужны и юзат ьобычный стол с ярлыками и папками
<baronos> да контекстные меню+ 1
<[Raiden]> насчет раздела я впринципе пошутил ) 50на50 )
<aron612> ну в контекстном меню на рабочем столе и на панелях много чего ненужного. ды и в гноме удобна верхняя панель
<baronos> гном шелл супер)
<[Raiden]> ))
<[Raiden]> попробуйте кстати, у кого юнити тормозит. Неделю если поюзаете ГШ может втянетесь. Мне его спустя неделю нехватало :)
<novuyUbuntoid> я вернулся на 5 сек, пока дефраг диска идет) лучше 64бит или 32? или без разницы?
<baronos> )
<[Raiden]> novuyUbuntoid: памяти сколько?
<novuyUbuntoid> 3 гига, по идее на core i3 64 наверн будет?
<The_BROS> В проигрывателе Totem некоторые аудио-файлы отображаются с ошибками кодировки. Как это исправить?
<baronos> 32 нпверно
<AndreX> novuyUbuntoid: 32 битку ставь
<baronos> а*
<aron612> что за гном шел? старый гном?
<[Raiden]> novuyUbuntoid: Я думаю если ты не будещь изменят ьрекавери раздел никак, то всё будет работать потом. Ставь 64бит, если что будет не так - поставишь 32.
<yacoov> гном 3.2
<baronos> сверх новый как квазар впечатляющий)
<novuyUbuntoid> спс
<aron612> мне нравится тот который с юнити. просто в меню поиск есть удобный, через который я все программы открываю. впринципе и в кде такой
<baronos> а в шелле лучше он сделан)
<aron612> а как настроить в кде чтоб по клавише супер/турбо открывалось главное меню?
<aron612> так так. что за гном шел? дайте команду чтоб установить
<baronos> жесть чел
<yacoov> это гном 3
<[Raiden]> sudo apt-get install gnome-shell
<aron612> я чтоль?
<baronos> ты юнити шелл и кде хочешь засунуть в одно место?
<aron612> не судите строго. я в линух только вникаю. только третий день на нем)
<[Raiden]> aron612:  тыркай по значку этого меню в кде, там есть настройки, в том числе и выбор хоткея
<aron612> в мандриве 2007 не было поддержки нтфс - я побаловался и затер ос. убунту тоже поставил посмотреть и решил остаться на ней
<[Raiden]> http://storage2.static.itmages.ru/i/11/1022/h_1319312718_6220068_d9fafff9a7.png
<aron612> там хот кей настраивается только из 2+ клавишь. то есть например на альт+ф1 на 1 кнопку не получилось настроить. требует нажать супер+ еще какую нить клавишу
<[Raiden]> Хм, ну сделай из 2 )
<[Raiden]> вин+1
<aron612> ды не удобно же( в гноме у меня на в. се края экрана все настроено изапуск главного меню по клавише вин по привычке с винды...
<aron612> привычка жать вин и уже название проги вбивать
<[Raiden]> ну, ваще это наверное можно настроить, если залезть в настройки клавы и переопределить то, что винкей это мета
<[Raiden]> я сча не могу сказать точно что надо сделать
<aron612> точно. он и отображает мета+, а я уже в настройках рылся и менял мета на турбо и супер
<aron612> разницы правно не увидел
<aron612> правда*
<aron612> в чем разница между мета, супер и турбо?
<[Raiden]> незнаю )
<Sergey_IT> aron612, если вин сотрешь, привычки быстро поменяются )
<aron612> ну помимо привычки есть удобство. жать одну клавишу удобнее чем 2 в разных местах клавы. даже если настроить вин+х все равно не удобно
<[Raiden]> The Meta key is classed as a "Modifier", which means it cannot normally be used as a shortcut key.
<aron612> я после винды не могу привыкнуть переключать язык. контрол шифт поставил: на винде переключался контрол сначала жал а потом шифт, а тут наоборот надо, иначе не переключает
<baronos> переключает хоть как хоть молись хоть жамкай одновременно
<[Raiden]> в винде по умолчанию альт+шифт , чего и вам желаю
<baronos> тут походу от клавы зависит
<aron612> у меня нет. когда сначала жмешь контрл и потом жмешь шифт не переключает, а если жать сначала шифт а потом контрл - переключает
<aron612> тут у меня стоит и альт шифт и контрол шифт. я привык к контрл шифт, а девушка моя к альт шифт, для нее и оставил. приятно то, что можно и так и этак оставить)
<baronos> у меня гениус клава правда старенькая но удобная
<yacoov> меня нет когда сначала жмешь контуру лица тоже на шифт не переключает если же сначала 6 потом
<[Raiden]> aron612: можеш ьприкольнуться, сделать меню по капслуку, эту клавишу оно принимает. И винкей примет по идее ,если это будет не мета, а другой вариант
<aron612> не в клаве дело) попробуй медленно попереключать
<aron612> у меня и в кде и в гноме заменен капс на турбо а капс включается и выкл по нажатию двух шивтов
<baronos> я уже год как переключаю)
<aron612> ну значит я просто неудачлив(
<yacoov> да я уже как год переключаю
<Sergey_IT> мелочи всё это
<baronos> да ладно образумиться все)
<aron612> ну в мелочах всегда сила, как говорится мелочь, а приятно
<yacoov> как поправиться график карту вон то у меня левом углу точки
<Sergey_IT> у меня вообще переключение языка на win настроено
<aron612> =) дело привычки. от них никуда не уйдешь. у меня на вин стоит меню главное
<yacoov> я на андроиде
<[Raiden]> капс на 2 шифта это мощно конечно. Кустомайзеры блин )
<aron612> а в вайне не нужны там кодеки всякие, опен гл и директ х ?
<yacoov> я только в декабре домой поеду тут компа нет рядом нет
<aron612> ну я поставил чтоб было, вдруг абзац набрать или еще чего. и нечаянно не нажмешь. а если предложение набрать - так мне и через шифт и не в падлу
<aron612> опять же кому как удобно) не было бы удобно и гибко все - сидел бы до сих пор на винде как еврей
<yacoov> евреев не трож)
<aron612> я когда линух ставил - даже винду не сносил. из сломанного ноута достал старый жесткий на 160 и полность под ехт4 разбил) против них ничего не имею))
<yacoov> а ник то у тебя кошэрный)
<aron612> в смысле?
<yacoov> арон
<aron612> кошерный это плохо или хорошо?
<yacoov> Аарон было бы правильней
<aron612> я знаю
<aron612> имя есть такое
<aron612> арон я по другой причине
<aron612> и уже как 9 лет арон. прижилось как то.
<yacoov> ясно
<yacoov> пофлудил немного)
<aron612> [Raiden]: обновление кде прошло и выдало в консоли  Настраивается пакет lirc http://pastebin.com/5M6Yi5m0. что это? что выбрать? ну админ наверно простит))
<baronos> вот такой канал мне нравиться, в меру флуда, в норму помощи интересно даже)
<[Raiden]> Unknown Paste ID!
<[Raiden]> фиг знает, это вроде для ик порта, выбери none
<aron612> а что это хоть? там вариантов море...
<aron612> не не не. у меня ноут с пультиком ду. надо выбрать что следует)
<[Raiden]> тогда первое что не нон ) , я думаю потом можно ихменить
<[Raiden]> пакет настраивается lirc?
<[Raiden]> ага
<aron612> там вариантов штук 50. да. он
<[Raiden]> если надо сменить, потом выберешь sudo dpkg-reconfigure lirc
<aron612> во. айчпи нашел)
<[Raiden]> или нон, когда узнаешь  какой ик порт, тогад и выберешь
<aron612> [Raiden]: сколько ты лет на линуксе? ты все команды знаешь?
<[Raiden]> не все, только те что встречал.
<[Raiden]> если сложить,, то лет 6-7, но был перерыв
<[Raiden]> и многое изменилось
<aron612> 0_0_0 фига се. я сначала когда установил линух был напуган поддержкой с оборудованием. но убунту вот даже обрадовал. все сам знает, дровами кормить не надо. правдо что с дровами на видео не понятно
<aron612> [Raiden]: я уже как на канал захожу - тебя жду)
<yacoov> Raidenu надо медаль за помощь
<aron612> а кодеков наподобие директх,опенгл и с++ ставить не надо в линуксе и в вайне?
<yacoov> активный участник
<Onkeltem> yacoov: надо так писать: [Raiden]'у
<aron612> согласен+ респект рейдену! активный и полезный участник
<baronos> +1)
<aron612> [Raiden]у *
<Onkeltem> yacoov: иначе не подсветится ник.. и с таким же успехом про медаль ты мог бы у себя вконтакте на стене написать )
<[Raiden]> aron612: rкто пытается играть чрез вайн, иногда ставят директх и дотнет, бывает и другие либы.
<[Raiden]> иногда помогает
<yacoov> меня в контактах нет
<Onkeltem> одноклассник детектед?
<aron612> что за дот нет? я тут понаставил плей он линукс, вайн и q4wine , но пока только разбирался, еще не ставил ничего. не понял как в q4wine  загрузить исо образ
<userubuntu234> здравствуйте. Через мой компьютер человек в контакт зашёл. Если его страница взломана, как-либо управляется, то моей странице или компьютеру и т.д. что-то угрожает?
<aron612> каналом ошибся)
<novuyUbuntoid> ребята, я воткнулся уже на установке))) тут есть уже на ноуте 4 основных раздела. PQsevice , system reserved , sda3 ntfs и sda4 extendet
<Onkeltem> userubuntu234: вряд ли
<[Raiden]> aron612: ну, библиотеки таки, многий виндвоый софт требует, например установщики игр
<userubuntu234> Onkeltem, почему вы не уверены?
<aron612> userubuntu234: смени пароль если контакт привязан к телефону
<novuyUbuntoid> хотя акроникссом 4й раздел логический вроде как бы
<[Raiden]> Я бы не советовал делат ьставку на вайн. Играт ьможно , но далеко не всегда прямо и быстро
<[Raiden]> и ваще на линукс как игровую платформу )
<novuyUbuntoid> че делать? у меня уже есть 4 основных раздела
<Onkeltem> userubuntu234: насчет угрозы вашей странице - это вопрос безопасности 1) самого вконтакта и 2) браузера. ОС здесь вообще непричем. Точнее - с Линуксом вам бояться нечего
<[Raiden]> хотя я бывает бегаю в урбан террор, и под вайном прошел как минимум космических рейнджеров и джедай академи :)
<aron612> я не так часто играю, но не ставить же винду только для того чтобы поиграть) линукс должен делать все
<Onkeltem> userubuntu234: впрочем насчет второй части - угрозы компу - ответ такой же
<[Raiden]> играм лет по 10
<[Raiden]> +-
<Onkeltem> userubuntu234: а почему не уверен - ну, ни в чем нельзя быть уверенным на 100%
<aron612> я в плейонлинукс смотрел там поддержки есть ассассина, крайзиса, два мира и тд... новые игрульки в общем. значит же нормально идет...
<Onkeltem> userubuntu234: допустим, вы поставили Vbox, там винду, далей ей полный доступ к вашему хому на Убунте, и там (на винде) начали безобразия творить.... :)
<novuyUbuntoid> 4 основных раздела есть на ноуте, как убунту воткнуть?
<Sergey_IT> novuyUbuntoid, можно и переразбить
<aron612> рекурсию замутить с виртуал боксом) линукс в винде->винда в линуксе и тд))))
<Onkeltem> userubuntu234: конечно, через винду в вБоксе систему вы не убъете, но лишившись хома например, система вам уже и не нужна будет :D
<[Raiden]> 4 основных плохо,  больше низя
<[Raiden]> надо грохать 1 раздел, создавать расширенынй , а в нем сколько хочешь
<aron612> [Raiden]: а можно от ехт4 отрезать кусок и сделать нтфс без потерь данных?
<novuyUbuntoid> я не догоняю откуда 4, 4ый через акроникс логическим отображается
<novuyUbuntoid> а через убунту как основной
<Onkeltem> userubuntu234: в общем совет такой: не давайте vbox'нутым виндам доступа на весь хоум, не ставьте .deb'ы из сети (только из официального репозитория), не ставьте ничего другого и будет вам щастье
<aron612> кде установился. релогнусь в кде.
<[Raiden]> aron612: можно, но есть 1 ньюанс, после изменения раздела, может его ууид поменяться. Если он загрузочный, то придется править фстаб и восстанавливать груб
<novuyUbuntoid> блин, говорю в акрониксе 4ый рздел логический, на убунту он отображается основным, кому верить?
<Onkeltem> акронис это который бэкап и вся фигня?
<novuyUbuntoid> да да
<Onkeltem> во, у меня там брателло работает, веб аналитиком :)
<Onkeltem> говорит, не идут продажи по россии - не идут...
<Onkeltem> сорри за оффтоп )
<userubuntu234> то есть опасность только через браузер? переустановить его? или надо просто в нём куки и т.д. удалить, а это самое куки и т.д. просто при переустановке остаются?
<Onkeltem> userubuntu234: ничего не надо. У тебя какой браузер, что ты из переживался?
<userubuntu234> Onkeltem, опера 11.52
<novuyUbuntoid> так, кому верить то, акронису млм убунту? акронис пишет логический, ubuntu пишет extendet
<AndreX> fdisk что говорит?
<userubuntu234> Onkeltem, я час просто "выход" из контакта сделал, а этого не достаточно же? мои данные ведь остались в браузере и  они могли уйти вредителю?
<Onkeltem> userubuntu234: опять же, если браузер не дырявый, то нет.
<Onkeltem> userubuntu234: а с такими дырами браузеры... я не знаю.. только для винды делают, да и то наверное уже перестали  )
<Onkeltem> userubuntu234: я в опере не спец сейчас уже (когда-то был), если это обычная версия, релиз, и если Опера не жалуется на наличие обновлений - вообще забудь, не парься
<novuyUbuntoid> а нет, в акронисе пишет логический  MBR
<aron612> а в гном шел можно настроить резиновые окна?
<Onkeltem> userubuntu234: еще совет, переходи на Chrome. Он и быстрее, и более православен
<Onkeltem> и к нему есть столько всяких плюшек, что ой
<aron612> на вкус и цвет. фаефокс 10 быстрее хрома
<userubuntu234> Onkeltem, что значит более православен?
<aron612> правда он еще на стадии найтли
<Onkeltem> userubuntu234: он opensource (почти) - точнее chromium но это уже детали
<Onkeltem> userubuntu234: opera - суть proprietary software, закрытый код. Был по крайней мере
<Onkeltem> aron612: 10? Это что за версия такая?
<aron612> ну в фаефоксе есть стабильная версия, найтли и аврора
<userubuntu234> Onkeltem, спасибо. а православен от слова православие? как?
<Onkeltem> userubuntu234: это шутка была )
<aron612> аврора это тестирование готовой найтли для выпуска в стабильную версию
<userubuntu234> Onkeltem, просто не первый раз слышу
<ezh4> типа православный - правильный
<novuyUbuntoid> ппц короч) Диск может содержать не более четырех основных томов, а если диск содержит логический том, то не более 3х че за бред?
<aron612> производительность по сравнению с фаефоксом 7 просто выросла в разы
<userubuntu234> ezh4, спасибо)
<Onkeltem> aron612: хочешь сказать что у этой версии номер 10 уже?
<Onkeltem> aron612: знаешь, к щастью скорость работы приложения - не цвет фломастеров - можно и измерить )
<AndreX> novuyUbuntoid: а что ты хотел? этот косяк ещё от ibm остался, а поэтому 3 основных и все остальные логические
<aron612> щас найду скину расширение для фокса, которое меняет сервер скачивания обновлений
<aron612> у меня было установлено на виндовом фоксе, но, увы не помню названия
<Onkeltem> aron612: http://ejohn.org/blog/javascript-performance-rundown/ - движок js хрома заруливает в минуса всех остальных
<Onkeltem> V8 который
<novuyUbuntoid> AndreX так почему у меня 3 основных и 1 логический, а в Gparted все 3 основными отображаются?
<Onkeltem> правда там FF 3 всего, боян малясь
<novuyUbuntoid> или extendet это не основной?
<novuyUbuntoid> *все 4 основными
<aron612> ха. сколько лет этим тестам? я не про 3й фокс а про 10!
<Onkeltem> aron612: да да, я понял. Вижу что устарели, да.
<AndreX> novuyUbuntoid: extended - расширеный
<AndreX> гг
<Onkeltem> aron612: да, время летит! Я думал последняя версия FF - 4 :) А сейчас зашел на мозиллу - предлагают уже 7-ю
<novuyUbuntoid> эм, так он упертый, отображается как основной, а в нем подраздел. С подразделом расширенного могу работать, а с самим расширенным нет
<Onkeltem> aron612: я встречал javascript бенчи, сейчас найду
<AndreX> ну расширеный и создаётся чтобы в нём основные делать
<aron612> 7 это стабильная, 10 в свет не выпущена еще. там еще планетариум оформление скоро будет! вообще пушка! набери в гугле mozilla planetarium или firefox planetarium и зайди в картинки
<Onkeltem> aron612: проверь на своём http://www.webkit.org/perf/sunspider/sunspider.html в ff и chrome плз
<Onkeltem> aron612: а я на своем компе на FF7 и Chrome проверю
<aron612> не
<userubuntu234> а что кроме "выход" надо сделать, чтобы безопасно выйти из контакта и т.д.? куки удалить? а что ещё?
<aron612> надо проверять на 1м комне чтобы оборудование было одно и тоже
<Onkeltem> userubuntu234: тут не канал поддержки веб сайтов
<Onkeltem> aron612: ну так на своём одном и проверь?
<novuyUbuntoid> AndreX 3 основы + 2 расширенных = хрень?
<novuyUbuntoid> в смысле если я сейчас еще 1 расширенный создам я на него убунту затолкаю?)
<aron612> ща
<aron612> найду расширение изменения канала обновления. у самого пока 7 фокс
<AndreX> novuyUbuntoid: нет если тебе нгадо больше 4х
<AndreX> а*
<[Raiden]> aron612: не совсем прямое решение про винкей http://kubuntu.ru/node/7707
<Onkeltem> aron612: ого, у меня результаты!
<novuyUbuntoid> 2 занято, C основной, D логический, так почему он не к C относится а к расширенным, что за бред?)
<Onkeltem> aron612: FF7 - 427ms, Chrom - 406ms, То есть ноздря в ноздрю
<aron612> Onkeltem: это ты тестил только 7й фокс. 10 потестишь еще)
<AndreX> novuyUbuntoid: потому что это другой раздел и к с он относится никак не может
<Onkeltem> aron612: надо!
<Onkeltem> aron612: на PPA можно не надеяться? )
<aron612> [Raiden]: не вариант. я вин использую для разных комбинаций и менять на другую клавишу глупо( я еще обдумаю это
<aron612> Onkeltem: что за ppa?
<Onkeltem> Второй раз тесты прогнал и там и там - всё то же. Круто, рад за FF. Отказался от него года полтора назад именно из-за тормозов
<[Raiden]> можно по другому. н окак не помню. )
<Onkeltem> aron612: ну репозиторий
<novuyUbuntoid> получается, 3 основных, создаю 1 расширенный, но не могу в нем создать основной так как 3 основных + расширенный = все занято. иии? как мне поступить?
<[Raiden]> а зачем основной?
<aron612> да. на фф было много крашей и тормозоа. но в данный момент это топ браузер. помимо того что он отображает корректно практически все страницы, он быстр и быстрее всех работает с ява скриптом, так помимо этого он жрем меньше памяти нежели хром и расширен
<aron612> ия в нем используются как программы и расширяют возможности и настраиваются отдельно. в хроме что установил - то и кушай.
<Onkeltem> aron612: слуш, я не вижу чо-та 10-й версии. http://mozilla-russia.org/products/firefox/linux.html
<[Raiden]> в расширенном создавай разделы, не основныйе - забыл как зовутся )
<[Raiden]> novuyUbuntoid: --^
<aron612> я же сказал что ее еще нет в релизах
<novuyUbuntoid> [Raiden] а если я создам в расшиернном логический для убунту, я туда поставлю его?
<Onkeltem> aron612: почему, в хроме тоже можно настраивать, если расширение это позволяет
<[Raiden]> novuyUbuntoid: да, убунте всеравно
<Onkeltem> aron612: насчет скорости - пока по тестам FF7 всё же медленнее Chrome 12 ) Чуть-чуть
<novuyUbuntoid> хмм, а зачем всюду в мануалах основным мозг сносят
<aron612> да. но ты настраиваешь расширение. а в фф расширения могут настраивать сам браузер.
<[Raiden]> novuyUbuntoid: без понятия. Вот винде надо основной, хотя бы один, она туда свой загрузчик засунет.
<aron612> вот вкопт у меня на фоксе часто отказывал и не грузил ссылки на видео, то же с сайвфром, а фокс безотказен
<[Raiden]> В линуксе не так
<novuyUbuntoid> винда еще и систем резервет как основу жрет, не зря я так думаю)))
<[Raiden]> novuyUbuntoid: не все мануалы одинаково полезны
<aron612> кстати
<aron612> хром уже 14 есть)
<stolzus> у меня 14-ая версия
<novuyUbuntoid> [Raiden] сейчас попробую, вы тут будете в ближайшее 30 мин?)
<[Raiden]> да
<aron612> stolzus: дев тестовая ?
<[Raiden]> novuyUbuntoid: во время устанвоки груб ставь в сда, т.е. в мбр. Винду оно само найдет
<[Raiden]> гоу
<[Raiden]> )
<stolzus> aron612: stable, подключил через ubuntu-tweak
<userubuntu234> а что кроме "выход" надо сделать, чтобы безопасно выйти из контакта и т.д.? куки удалить? а что ещё? мне на этот вопрос ответили? скоприуйте, пожалуйста
<[Raiden]> хотя ньюансы бывают. Лучше всег очто бы винда была целиком на первом разделе или бут+второй раздел
<AndreX> novuyUbuntoid: http://goo.gl/bjNEB для общего развития, маленько
<novuyUbuntoid> в смысле sda?)
<[Raiden]> novuyUbuntoid: ну короче, сда это имя первого хдд или единственного, разберешся
<novuyUbuntoid> [Raiden] так на всякий скайп есть?)
<[Raiden]> если не туда в груб впишешь, просто будет по прежнем угрузиться одна винда
<novuyUbuntoid> просто , на будущее)
<[Raiden]> есть не дам.
<[Raiden]> )
<novuyUbuntoid> убунтоиды
<novuyUbuntoid> злые вы все)
<novuyUbuntoid> )
<[Raiden]> могу только послать помимо убунтовского форума на linuxforum.ru и ещё ест ькомнада ubuntu на jaber.ru
<[Raiden]> да и ваще гугл рулит  почти всегда
<[Raiden]> )
<AndreX> novuyUbuntoid: в линуксе ну вабще в ос отличной от винды нету дисков сдевф итд http://goo.gl/0DxOV вот ещё тоже для развития
<stolzus> novuyUbuntoid: не слушай его. в jabber там бестолковая комната. один флуд
<[Raiden]> есть такое, но иногда ответить могут
<stolzus> при мне - ни разу не было
<stolzus> сплошной нацпол
<[Raiden]> ну , я не буду спорить. Я мог и не туда послать :)
<stolzus> там модерирование надо адекватное сделать. а то просить войс надо в приват модератору, а на самом канале толксы
<aron612> Onkeltem: http://freebrowsers.ru/firefox/channels
<aron612> Onkeltem: почти нашел)
<[Raiden]> мне вообще нравится когда канал про всё.
<[Raiden]> тут тоже можно, пока вопросов нет. А артуса со скаем :)
<[Raiden]> И*
<stolzus> тут более здравая политика, судя по правилам даже. если есть вопрос - отвечаем, если нет - болтаем. это стимулирует отвечать на вопросы, и не молчать, когда их нет :)
<stolzus> а первый раздел я /boot всё же сделал бы, так логичней :) Windows со второго грузится без проблем
<[Raiden]> я противник отдельного boot
<AndreX> я тож
<AndreX> да и на бот  тратится както неохота
<[Raiden]> это реально надо если / шифруется или будет содержать экзотическую фс. И всё. во всех остальных случаях пользы 0
<aron612> =))
<stolzus> ты не прав
<AndreX> кста 17 фев 2011 – В начале 2009 года файловую систему btrfs включили в ядро Linux
<stolzus> вот смотри. ставлю я убунту. потом ставлю арч, без бута. грабом автоопределяю и прописываю вход на две системы. потом думаю, нафика мне убунта, поставлю ка я федору
<AndreX> кто незнал
<stolzus> уже? она же анстейбл ещё. странно
<novuyUbuntoid> при дележке метки дисков не принципиальны?
<[Raiden]> stolzus: и зачем тут нужен отдельный бут?  У меня есть ещё опенсусе,  груб убунты просто находит её и прописывает автоматом у каждой ос свой бут на своём /
<Sergey_IT> novuyUbuntoid, нет, ноесли что пиши латиницей и без пробелов
<[Raiden]> да и вообще беготню по дистрам надо прекращать. Это временное должно быть.
<novuyUbuntoid> метки потом где нить будут использоваться?
<yacoov> dlya etogo est vbox
<novns> метки можно использовать
<novns> в грубе, в fstab и вообще везде
<[Raiden]> novuyUbuntoid: по умолчанию метки не используются, по крайней мере на несменных носителях
<[Raiden]> на сменных используюся , для имени папки при монтировании
<yacoov> novuyUbuntoid idi uzhe stav ato ti tak nikogda ne postavish)
<novuyUbuntoid> диск вроде разделил... сейчас акронисом запилю ментки) а то не может джи партед норм сделать их
<[Raiden]> translit zapreshen!
<[Raiden]> )
<yacoov> :(
<yacoov> жаль
<AndreX> !translit > yacoov
<ubuntuhelp> yacoov, please see my private message
<AndreX> ну не совсем запрещён)
<yacoov> ясно
<novuyUbuntoid> мдя, а Акронис ext4 как неформ отображает, а метки джи парта не видит. В джипарте можно метки томов менять?
<[Raiden]> я бы не надеялся особо на акронис ) Вин юзерам я бы посоветовал посмотреть paragon hard disk manager
<novuyUbuntoid> так джи парт может поменять метки?) я акронисом для статистики смотрю)
<stolzus> а зачем это всё?
<novuyUbuntoid> человек первый раз убунту ставит, так как он нуб (я) ему можно нубить)
<stolzus> не, дело не в этом. если у тебя винда уже стоит, просто ставь убунту. там установщик всё разобьёт
<novuyUbuntoid> мне бы надо гарантии) + рековер раздел не задеть)
<ezh4> хоспади, в винде акронсом или партишн меджиаом отрежь от раздела кусок, будет неразмеченная область, грузи убкнту с лайф сд и хай она автоматом стави ся в неразмеченную область
<stolzus> у тебя винда с рековер разделом?
<AndreX> novuyUbuntoid: иди читай и ненуби http://help.ubuntu.ru/manual
<[Raiden]> novuyUbuntoid: в акронисе если сделал разделы. , от этого достаточно. форматнуть можно уже во время установки
<novuyUbuntoid> я прочитал)) у меня косяк был с тем что разделов основных уже 3 + 1 логический, не мог еще основной запилить) сейчас пойду установку
<Intrpt> sudo apt-get remove indicator-me не позволяет удалить в юнити.. есть варианты?
<stolzus> можно и так. а можно и при установке отрезать
<Intrpt> Virtual packages like 'indicator-me' can't be removed .. вроде всё правильно делаю.. (вопрос не совсем тупой?) ;)
<aron612> всем доброй ночи
<User567[web]> доброй ночи народ, есть неспящие?)
<aron612> [Raiden]: спасибо зп сегодняшнюю помощь
<novuyUbuntoid> эпичный момент, установка)
<[Raiden]> нп
<novuyUbuntoid> да блин, винду я вдоль и поперек облазил, да! нуп в линуксе)
<User567[web]> просьба помочь если кто знает из живых, как в баше сделать выполнение при нажатии клавиш на клавиатуре в простейшем цикле, т.е. например if "нажатие клавиши" than "выполнение команды"? буду оч признателен)
<novuyUbuntoid> насколько бредово ставить антивирь на убунту?)))
<User567[web]> какая команда отвечает за их восприятие если она есть?)
<User567[web]> "восприятие" клавиш
<User567[web]>  <+novuyUbuntoid> оч бредово)
<Sergey_IT> novuyUbuntoid, ты поставил убунту?
<AndreX> novuyUbuntoid: если надо проверять флешки из под винды и тп то можно и воткнуть
<novuyUbuntoid> Sergey_IT копирование файлов. вроде прокатило с разделами, не знаю пока
<User567[web]> <AndreX> так вирусня все равно не выполниться же смысл)
<novuyUbuntoid> помощ другу
<Sergey_IT> novuyUbuntoid, а вирусы подождут
<User567[web]> кто нить знает хотя бы где рыть в моем вопросе народ? )))
<AndreX> User567[web]: не имеет значения, меня на работе вечно просят флешки проверять перед отправкой в банк
<User567[web]> в гугле как то пустовато а питон и перл я не хочу трогать да и лишний гемор будет в задаче
<User567[web]> <AndreX> если в таком случае то согласен, только получается ты антивирь себе ставил через вино как я понимаю) жесть вообщем)
<AndreX> User567[web]: с чего ты взял что антивирь мона тока поставить под вайном, они и в репах есть если что
<AndreX> User567[web]: да и вайном вабще не пользуюсь
<User567[web]> <AndreX> может быть) я просто этим не занимался, просто он без таких задач как у тебя не нужен в линуксе) так вот я про вайн и подумал)
<User567[web]> <AndreX> полезная штука) но кон лучше без нее))
<User567[web]> <AndreX> ты не знаешь случайно какая команда задает "восприятие" клавиш с клавы случайно?) например нажал "q" и у тебя свернулось окно
<User567[web]> ?)
<fomi> çäðàñüòå,ìîé ðóññêèé âèäíî?
<ubuntuhelp> fomi! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<User567[web]> <AndreX> какая команда в баше*
<AndreX> не незнаю,у гугла спроси
<User567[web]> <AndreX> спрашивал там отправляют в питон и перл а как то не охота)
<fomi> здрасьте,мой русский видно?
<novuyUbuntoid> да
<fomi> спасиб
<fomi> wifi поможите настроить?
<Sergey_IT> User567[web], можно на С
<User567[web]> <Sergey_IT> как?)
<User567[web]> <Sergey_IT>я бы с радостью с этим уже легче:)
<User567[web]> просто не знаю
<AndreX> это тебе у девелоперов надо спрашивать
<AndreX> причём конкретной рабочей среды
<Sergey_IT> User567[web], я тоже ). Изучи систему и посмотри где можно встроится со своей обработкой
<User567[web]> <Sergey_IT> попробую посмореть сейчас) спасибо хоть за другое направление)
<AndreX> исходники скачай да читай до просветления, там даже коментарии есть к каждому участку кода, в основном
<fomi> wifi поможите настроить?
<User567[web]> <fomi> качай дрова
<Onkeltem> aron612: ага, спасибо за ссылку, сохранил её
<fomi> ноут hp, бродком 4312, делал как написано http://www.broadcom.com/docs/linux_sta/README.txt
<AndreX> !q > User567[web]
<ubuntuhelp> User567[web], please see my private message
<AndreX> !q1 > User567[web]
<fomi> скачал, установил. результат ноль
<Onkeltem> aron612: но вот про 10-ку я пока ничего не вижу )
<User567[web]> <fomi> проверь включен ли на ноуте фай фай и видит ли он у тебя хоть какие то сети? какая у тебя убунта? и там может быть несколько драйверов, попробуй другой скачать
<User567[web]> вай фай*
<fomi> вайфай вкл, сети не видит, 11.10
<fomi> в доке пишут Otherwise, if you have not previously installed a wl driver, you'll need
<fomi> to add a security module before using the wl module.  Most newer systems
<fomi> use lib80211 while others use ieee80211_crypt_tkip. See which one works for
<fomi> your system.
<fomi> # modprobe lib80211 что должно быть результатом этой команды?
<User567[web]> <fomi> зря 11.10 поставил она же еще сырая)
<User567[web]> <fomi> на счет команды хз((
<User567[web]> <fomi>у тебя там один драйвер вай фай был только?
<aron612> Onkeltem: завтра покопаемся. спать хочу сильно. добной ночи. погугли.
<fomi> User567[web]  в доке пишут Check to see if ssb, bcma, wl or b43 is loaded
<fomi> If any of these are installed, remove themIf any of these are installed, remove them
<fomi> устанавливать надо заходить только рутом?
<User567[web]> <fomi> мне это к сожалению мало что говорит кроме того что они встали и их надо удалить перед установкой других), открой приложение "дополнительные драйвера" там должны высветиться все доступные для твоего компа..
<User567[web]> <fomi> необязательно
<fomi> "дополнительные драйвера"  требуют интернета. а его нету без вайфай
<User567[web]> <fomi> подключи локалку)
<User567[web]> через кабель
<fomi> это крайний выход, в понедельник, на работу ноут понесу
<User567[web]> в комплекте с роутером должен был быть какой то патчкорд)
<User567[web]> <fomi> ну так проще так сделать) или ищи нужный пакет но не факт что встанет, а сейчас откуда пишешь с мобильника чтоль?)
<fomi> из виндоуз пишу :)
<AndreX> User567[web]: http://www.nevedimko.ru/linux/linux-ustanovka-ubuntu-11-10-ili-kak-pochinit-wi-fi.html
<User567[web]> <fomi> ну так винда у тебя подключена как? по вай фай через роутер?)
<fomi> User567[web], про провод я в курсе, нужен вайфай. если не получается установить вручную драйвер, подключу по проводу , там где есть провод
<User567[web]> <AndreX> странное дело)
<novuyUbuntoid> рековер система таки сдохла
<novuyUbuntoid> ну относительно сдохл
<novuyUbuntoid> через груб ее можно запустить)
<User567[web]> <fomi>так если у тебя ноут это же не сложно)
<[Raiden]> )
<fomi> роутер в комнате, там народ спит, время 02-28, днем работаю, а ночью доступа к роутеру нет
<User567[web]> <fomi> там просто есть два драйвера на вай фай, у меня тоже ХП только другой, один нормально работает другой нет
<User567[web]> вот мой This package contains Broadcom 802.11 Linux STA wireless driverfor use with Broadcom's BCM4311-, BCM4312-, BCM4313-, BCM4321-,BCM4322-, BCM43224-, and BCM43225-, BCM43227- and BCM43228-basedhardware.
<fomi> там два - для 64 и 32 архитектуры
<User567[web]> а есть твой b43 который по крайней мере у меня когда я его на 10ке ставил работал криво)
<fomi> в доке написано - ремувить б43
<fomi> # rmmod b43
<User567[web]> <fomi> мало ли что в доке попробуй STA поставить)
<User567[web]> если есть
<fomi> sta? а это не то?www.broadcom.com/docs/linux_sta/ ?
<User567[web]> <fomi> мне почему доступ закрыт(
<User567[web]> со строны серва
<User567[web]> 403 я
<fomi> www.broadcom.com/docs/linux_sta/README.txt
<fomi> http://www.broadcom.com/support/802.11/linux_sta.php
<fomi> а что означает аббревиатура STA?
<User567[web]> <fomi> я хз что она обозначает но есть два драйвера один с абривеатурой STA другой B43 )) я ставил первый
<fomi> User567[web], ты днем на канале есть?, в понедельник?
<User567[web]> <fomi> а разработчик по ходу один) сейчас у меня 11.04 и B43 уже нет, только STA, поэтому посмотреть не смогу(
<User567[web]> <fomi>я здесь редко появляюсь) если нужен могу страничку в контакте скинуть)
<fomi> я вроде как ставил тоже sta, но безрезультатно.
<User567[web]> <fomi> ну хз) просто у меня все нормально встало и никаких трабл не было, а до этого что ставил на 11.04?
<fomi> User567[web], это вообще первая ubuntu  у меня.
<User567[web]> <fomi> хреново) ставь 11.04 тогда мой тебе совет, там все уже проработано, а 11.10 еще сырая, я например откатывал обратно потому что не было нужных мне пакетов явы для работы)
<User567[web]> может и у тебя таже проблема.. хотя у меня вай фай встал там нормально..
<fomi> ок, поставлю 11.04
<fomi> или 10.04 ?
<User567[web]> <fomi> у меня модель 4510s если интересно)
<User567[web]> <fomi> посмотри что тебе больше по интерфейсу нравиться то и ставь)) и та и та хороши)
<fomi> у меня 6715s и из-за вай фай я уже перепробовал кучу разных линукс. дистриб.
<User567[web]> <fomi>  а какие пробывал?
<fomi> вай фай завелась сама собо только на puppylinux
<fomi> пробовал альтлин, дебиан.
<User567[web]> странно.. вообще такого быть не должно.. про альтлинукс хз, а не дебиане вечные траблы с этим)
<User567[web]> на8*
<fomi> лана, спок.ночи, спасибо, буду ставить 10.04.
<User567[web]> <fomi> спокойной ночи и удачи)
<fomi> :)
<[Raiden]> чего не 11.10?
<[Raiden]> страшно?
<Sergey_IT> менее страшно
<User567[web]> <[Raiden]> она же еще сырая)
<novuyUbuntoid> поставил блин, сразу 100500 проблем)
<novuyUbuntoid> 1 на ноуте 2 видюхи, как организовать выбор между ними?
<novuyUbuntoid> и как настроить груб?
<User567[web]> <+novuyUbuntoid> про граб тебе сюда)) http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=74165.0
<Escsun> novuyUbuntoid, switch_agp вроде что то такого
<Sergey_IT> novuyUbuntoid, про 2 видюхи тоже на форуме есть
<novuyUbuntoid> Escsun это на счет чего?
<[Raiden]> !grub
<ubuntuhelp> GRand Unified Bootloader — загрузчик операционной системы от проекта GNU. Подробная информация:http://goo.gl/vDq8V или http://goo.gl/NWGM
<Escsun> novuyUbuntoid, на счет 2х видео карт)
<User567[web]> дубль два:) и пойду спать если никто не знает, искал все это время не нашел(( версия 11.04, мне нужно, чтобы некая команда bash выполнялась при нажатии клавиши на клавиатуре, при использовании простейшего цикла if "нажатие кнопки клавы" than "выпо
<Escsun> User567[web], и что сложного то?)
<Escsun> покажи программу )
<User567[web]> <Escsun> не знаю как сделать так чтобы баш "воспринимал" нажатие клавиши, какой командой это задается)
<Escsun> на самом то деле никакой )
<Escsun> так программу не реализуешь )
<Escsun> тем более это скрипт
<User567[web]> <Escsun> так я и пишу скрипт)
<Escsun> а какие цели программы то?)
<Escsun> просто скрипт на бинд можно
<User567[web]> <Escsun> просто у меня есть скрипт который запускает приложение под вайном, короче игру, при этом компиз "засыпает", выхожу, он просыпается, могу скинуть как выглядит, мне надо чтобы во время работы приложения я мог его свернуть одной кнопко
<User567[web]> стандартные альт таб не канает
<User567[web]> потому что траблы с разрешением
<Escsun> а ну скинь
<Escsun> хотя что бы компиз работал нормально
<Escsun> может проще эмулировать разрешение
<Escsun> то есть 1280х1024 в вайне
<User567[web]> <Escsun> #!bin/bash metacity --replace & sleep 2 cd /home/nickolas/.wine/drive_c/Program\ Files/Diablo\ II\ -\ Lord\ Of\ Destruction/ wine Diablo\ II.exe sleep 1 xrandr -s 800x600 -c 0  compiz --replace & exit
<Escsun> немного не правильн
<User567[web]> f xnj bvtyyj&)
<User567[web]> а что именно?*
<Escsun> блин вспомнить как работает
<Escsun> ща погоди
<User567[web]> я рад любой критике)
<User567[web]> жду)
<Escsun> вот
<Escsun> вспомнил
<Escsun> тебе не надо & а ;
<User567[web]> ага я весь во внимании)
<Escsun> мвол ";" используется для последовательного выполнения нескольких команд: после завершения одной команды начинается выполение другой. Если вместо ";" используется "&", то команда, сопровождаемая этим знаком, выполняется в
<Escsun> фоновом режиме, а выполнение следующей команды начинается немедленно, и, таким образом, две или более команд выполняются параллельно.
<Escsun> то есть получается ты запускаешь игру
<Escsun> и сразу выполняется компиз
<Escsun> и вообще
<User567[web]> аа
<Escsun> д2 можно сделать любое разрешение
<User567[web]>  спасибо поправлю))
<Escsun> с помощью хака d2multires )
<Escsun> если в сингле играешь
<Escsun> я так себе сделал и играю )
<Escsun> у меня нетбук не люблю 800х600 )
<User567[web]> <Escsun> это самая первая версия там почему то только 800х600 ставиться вроде у меня больше не получалось)
<Escsun> а больше не выйдет
<Escsun> без хака нельзя
<User567[web]> ааа)) ну я не знаю как) насильно задавать при помощи вайна в консоли он не запускал так)
<Escsun> и так не выйдет
<Escsun> сама игра мах 800х600
<Escsun> но хак позволяет выставить любое разрешение
<User567[web]> а где его взять то?)
<Escsun> в инете скачать
<User567[web]> как называется?
<User567[web]> хак на разрешения д2?)
<User567[web]> а все увидел выше)) спасибо)
<Escsun> http://rghost.ru/26740551/image.png
<Escsun> вот как оно выглядит на нетбуке
<User567[web]> ну неплохо)) у меня тоже ноут)
<Escsun> ну так темболее
<User567[web]> взял на заметку, еще раз спасибо) посмотрю на досуге)
<Escsun> некоторые моменты со скрипта вообще можно убрать
<Escsun> и вообще этот скрипт можно будет убрать
<Escsun> если хак на мульти рес поставишь)
<User567[web]> ты про cd?)
<User567[web]> аа так это да)
<Escsun> да не вообще про весь скрипт)
<Escsun> толку в инете же не играешь)
<Escsun> я в нете ток по этой причине и не играю)
<Escsun> раньше играл когда был 14 дюймовый моник
<Escsun> 7 или 8 лет назад)
<User567[web]> ну да) согласен) а со сворачиваемостью как дело обстоит?)
<Escsun> а сейчас без мульти реса играть на том же мониторе 26
<Escsun> не реально
<User567[web]> я вообще не сторонник онлайн вещей, ибо много времени надо и не всегда когда ты можешь)
<Escsun> проще сделай эмуляцию окна
<Escsun> и его можно свернуть кнопками )
<Escsun> а вообще обычно не сворачиваю
<Escsun> а делаю переход между рабочими столами
<User567[web]> понимаешь у меня же не только д2, просто не во всех играх потом развернуть все нормально можно(
<Escsun> типо win + 1,2,3
<Escsun> и так далее
<Escsun> в зависимости от стола)
<Escsun> ну так
<Escsun> тем более
<Escsun> эмулируй
<Escsun> в winecfg
<Escsun> зайди )
<User567[web]> мне просто на работе когда надо иногда приходиться выходить) а сам по д2 знаешь например что там вышел, потом зашел и снова все месить надо))
<Escsun> в graphics
<Escsun> emulate a desktop
<Escsun> вроде так
<User567[web]> сейчас гляну, спасибо)
<Escsun> поставь нужное разрешение
<Escsun> причем ты можешь спокойно свернуть игру
<Escsun> и ничего не будет
<Escsun> так как тут создается оболочка
<Escsun> не игровая, а своя)
<Escsun> то есть сначало своя потом игровая )
<Escsun> ну ты этого не заметишь на глаз )
<Escsun> разве что по краям может быть рамка если разрешение маленькое поставишь)
<User567[web]> я понял) это зачет) я не додумался)
<Escsun> все ж элементарно )
<User567[web]> это точно), только надо это увидеть) но не всегда получается), спасибо огромное за помощь)
<Escsun> как говорится гениальное просто)
<Escsun> User567[web], да но на D2MultiRes нужна версия 1.12)
<Escsun> так что имей ввиду )
<Escsun> User567[web], под вайном спокойно он пашет без каких либо проблем
<Escsun> сейчас просто не выгодно играть в д2, вот прикинь окошо на 26м мониторе какое мелкое )
<Escsun> а мульти рес спасает ситуацию на запрещен в онлайне )
<User567[web]> <Escsun> да это факт)) ладно я спатеньки, спасибо еще раз) у меня 1.10) ну я обновлю это дело) спокойной ночи и удачи я тут попозже зарегюсь под никои nickolas или типо того что привет пришлю потом) а про 26й это кон жесть))
<Escsun> User567[web], спокойной ночи время позднее)
<Escsun> я тоже спать )
<User567[web]> <Escsun> нее мне мульти не нужен) я так поиграться иногда когда надоедают все на работе))
<Escsun> User567[web], да не просто удобнее )
<Escsun> User567[web], забавно смотреть на мобов которые тупо стоят )
<Escsun> или растрелять мобов они даже не поймут из-за чего)
<User567[web]> может быть)) ну это конечно забавно))
<Escsun> а то в модах наделают сверх жестоких мобов 1 удар и крышка )
<User567[web]> я как тебя увижу здесь напишу) как зарегюсь нормально) все я ушел)
<User567[web]> счастливо)
<User567[web]> рад был пообщаться)
<Escsun> угу
#ubuntu-ru 2011-10-23
<navistar[web]> 123
<dezvin_> !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<dezvin_> !search modem
<ubuntuhelp> Found: winmodem@modem, modem, dialup, dial up@modem, dial-up@modem
<dezvin_> !search usb-modem
<ubuntuhelp> None found
<dezvin_> !search huawei
<SAPetrovich> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> SAPetrovich, Понг понг понг...
<User651[web]> Good morning!
<User651[web]> Русские есть?
<User306[web]> Добрый день
<baronos> !ask User306[web]
<baronos> !ask
<ubuntuhelp> Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<User306[web]> Acer aspire 7250g Ноутбук. При загрузке Лайф-диска экран чёрный. Видимо нет поддержки видео в этой модели. Где искать решение?
<skai-falkorr> на форуме по модели ноута или видяхи
<User306[web]> Где то встречал ресурс от каноникал, там можно вводить название модели и видно насколько она поддерживается Ubuntu. Не подскажете где это?
<skai-falkorr> http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/
<skai-falkorr> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<User306[web]> Благодарю
<Air0> есть  кто живой? :D
<skai-falkorr> нет.только боты
<Air0> мне с minecraft над проблемку решить...
<Air0> помогите народ. последнее сообщение http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=167245.0
<skai-falkorr> Air0: а разве форум поддержки для покупателй майнкрафта не работает?
<Air0> хз.
<Air0> если что у меня лицуха.
<skai-falkorr> ну так у них же с любым глюком на форуме напиши.пусть автор поправит
<Air0> а я думаешь знаю где этот форум поддержки майна??))
<Air0> Запустил Minecraft на Java (TM) Platform SE Binary, но с 1 fps...и как быть??(((
<skai-falkorr> ну и напоследок - версия явы. опен или оракель.
<Air0> вроде последняя...
<Air0> как проверить?
<skai-falkorr> Air0: ну тогда все вроде работает
<skai-falkorr> java -version
<skai-falkorr> javac -version
<Air0> нет. не работает, на JDK игра крашится после логина, а на Java (TM) Platform SE Binary с 1 фпс всего...
<Air0> пробовал из-под вайна, нифига((
<skai-falkorr> Air0: на "вроде последней" вроде работает.будешь знать точно - можно будет дать точный ответ
<Air0> java version "1.6.0_20" OpenJDK Runtime Environment (IcedTea6 1.9.4) (6b20-1.9.4-0ubuntu1) OpenJDK Server VM (build 19.0-b09, mixed mode)
<skai-falkorr> Air0: ясна.опенждк.ставь оракеля
<skai-falkorr> http://skai-falkorr.blogspot.com/2011/10/howto-oracle-java-7-jdk-ubuntu.html
<Air0> я нуб в линуксе. скажи что да как)))
<skai-falkorr> 6 или 7
<skai-falkorr> для начала 6
<skai-falkorr> если не заработает - 7
<Air0> у меня тут ещё диструбтив обновляется ло 11.04...
<skai-falkorr> в 11.04 пакеты есть прям в репах.не надо ппа ставить
<Air0> тоесть. стоит подождать обновы диструбтива? ничо не ставить пока?
<skai-falkorr> то есть стоит поставить сановский ява (в 11.04 пакеты еще подписаны как sun java)
<Air0> ничё не понял что ты сказал :D
<Air0> я уже оракул качаю потихоньку...
<skai-falkorr> ну ставь оракель
<Air0> скачал. ща попробую распаковать...
<Air0>  невозможно выполнить stat для `jdk1.7.0/': Нет такого файла или каталога
<Air0> куда скачанный tar.gz кидать?
<skai-falkorr> Air0: в папку с учебником по русскому языку.прочти сначла его, потом инструкцию.
<Air0> блин говорю ж я новенький в линуксе! :D
<Air0> всё разобрался))
<Air0> дошёл до 4-го пункта и встрял.
<Air0> пишет что команды sudo update-java нет.
<skai-falkorr> Air0: а ты скрипт поставил?
<Air0> да
<skai-falkorr> точно?
<skai-falkorr> проверял?
<Air0> как проверить?)
<skai-falkorr> sudo apt-get install update-java
<Air0> E: Не удалось получить доступ к файлу блокировки /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Ресурс временно недоступен) E: Не удалось выполнить блокировку управляющего каталога (/var/lib/dpkg/); он уже используется другим процессом?
<skai-falkorr> Air0: значит ты чтото ставишь.закрой все синаптики, убей все дпкг процессы и sudo apt-get install update-java
<Air0> у меня диструбтив обновляется
<skai-falkorr> ну вот
<skai-falkorr> ты не выполнил 3 пункт, но жалуешься, что 4 не выполняется
<skai-falkorr> ну и где логика?
<skai-falkorr> куда спрятал серое вещество?положи обратно в черепушку
<Air0> ёмаё. я 1 день линукс юзаю :D
<skai-falkorr> и что?
<Air0> и ни черта не знаю....
<skai-falkorr> если говорит "не удалось" - это значит не удалось.тут не обязательно знать линукс.тут надо знать значение данных слов.
<Air0> эээх...пойду прогуляюсь пока диструбтив обновляется...
<pahan> удалил pulseaudio начал скайп вылетать, встречался кто с этим?
<pahan> вроде решилось установкой sudo apt-get purge bluez-alsa
<Air0> а вот и нуб вернулся :D
<Air0> скука...
<Air0> долго чёта устаревшие программы ищутся :D
<UA1000> ---
<pahan> Air0, утром выпил - день удался
<UA1000> Охота крепкое пью по утрам ))
<baronos> сурово
<UA1000> только Челябинские мужики пьют самое суровое пиво
<pahan> ну и крышку естественно только глазом открываешь
<skai-falkorr> @voice UA1000
<Air0> skai-falkorr поставил jdk 1.7.0))
<skai-falkorr> Air0: рад за тебя...хотя вру.мне все равно
<UA1000> был как-то случай отломися язычок на банке, пришлос ключом проковыривать отверстие, напиток вспенился и хлестнуло как из огнетушителя пена
<Air0> как теперь майн.jar запустить?
<skai-falkorr> @kban --user UA1000 3600 offtop
<pahan> Air0, java -jar майн.jar скорей всего
<Air0> попробовал твою команду, после логина майн крашнулся. а в терминале нашёл следующую строку
<Air0> Exception in thread "Minecraft main thread" java.lang.UnsatisfiedLinkError: /home/airo/.minecraft/bin/natives/liblwjgl.so: libjawt.so: невозможно открыть разделяемый объектный файл: Нет такого файла или каталога
<ua1000[web]> а за оффтоп надолго кикают или навсегда ?
<pahan> !rules
<ubuntuhelp> Все люди, которые тут находятся, это добровольцы, ваши отношения должны отражать это. Ответы не всегда доступны. См. правила канала http://goo.gl/ef85w http://goo.gl/5UWBR и http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Air0> и чё делать? поиграть-то хочетца :(
<pahan> Кинуть ссылку можешь, попробую у себя запустить
<pahan> ?
<Air0> майн скачать? у меня лиц.
<Air0> http://www.minecraft.net/download
<openvoid> Air0, http://askubuntu.com/questions/32124/how-do-i-install-java-7-from-the-official-tarballs
<pahan> Air0, у меня заработало логин просит
<pahan> но я тебя возможно обманул с командой запуска
<Air0> это ж лиц. майнкрафт))
<pahan> попробуй java -Xmx1024M -Xms512M -cp Minecraft.jar
<Air0> у меня не пиратка.
<pahan> а причем здесь пиратка не пиратка
<Air0> мало ли :D
<Air0> чёта много консоль понаписала, а сам майн не запустился
<openvoid> Edit: I fixed this by adding LD_LIBRARY_PATH=/usr/lib/jvm/jre1.7.0/lib/i386 to the Minecraft launcher.
<pahan> скинь в личку что написало
<DenSpirit> посоветуйте live дистр на убунте основанный или на дебиане, чтобы синаптик держал. для закачки обновлений со списком пакетов для основной системы\
<openvoid> только может быть LD_LIBRARY_PATH=/usr/lib/jvm/jre1.7.0/lib/x86_64
<pahan> в идиале jar можно двойным кликом запускать
<Air0> pahan скинул
<pahan> Air0, первый способ что я сказал верный, на сайте обманули
<pahan> а ты запускашешь minecraft.jar (89 KB) что на сайте на главной?
<Air0> да. который с оф. сайта качал
<pahan> а java как ставил?
<pahan> распаковал архив ?
<pahan> или пакетом?
<Air0> распаковал, поставил jdk 1.7.0
<pahan> и потом сделал символическую ссылку в дирикторию /usr/bin?
<Air0> ммм...непомню уже >_<
<Air0> мб через вайн както запустить можно?
<pahan> мб это что?
<Air0> может быть
<pahan> ты че этож java - написано однажды работает визде
<Air0> у меня екзешник майна лежит
<Air0> я имел ввиду через него майн запустить
<pahan> тебе java под вайн ставить придется
<Air0> стоит
<Air0> уже
<pahan> ща так разберемя
<openvoid> как то что то особо глючное на жабе я запускал из вайна - вполне себе работало (с установленной явой для винды в вайне)
<Air0> мдеее...запустил из-под вайна с 1 фпс)))
<pahan> где можно быстро вайл выложить
<Air0> яндекс.народ
<pahan> я думаю ты java не верно поставил
<Air0> pahan из-под вайна заработал с 1 фпс))
<pahan> http://narod.ru/disk/29241477001/helloworld.jar.html
<pahan> попробуй его запусти
<pahan> через java -jar helloworld.jar
<Air0> Hello world!!!
<Air0> это терминал написал
<pahan> блин работает
<pahan> а глянь откуда java командой which java
<Air0> usr/bin/java/
<pahan> а теперь глянь что это за ссылка
<pahan> cd /usr/bin
<pahan> потом ls java -all
<Air0> и?
<Air0> что дальше?
<pahan> что вывело?
<Air0> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 22 2011-10-23 12:38 java -> /etc/alternatives/java
<Air0> что это значит?)
<pahan> теперь cd /etc/alternatives
<pahan> потом  ls java -all
<aron612> всем привет. в гном шел есть программа настроек наподобие компиза?
<pahan> это значит /usr/bin/java символическая ссылка на /etc/alternatives/java
<pahan> Air0,  это значит /usr/bin/java символическая ссылка на /etc/alternatives/java
<xtsr> Все привет, на днях задавал здесь тему по поводу ОпенОфиса, который никак не хотел ставится в ubuntu 11.10, так и не поборол, ставил разные версии. Пробовал из репов и с оф. сайта. Есть мысли? В общем суть такая, при установки ОО восстанавливается либра. Она не у
<openvoid> ls -l /etc/alternatives/java
<Air0> ввёл обе команды, что дальше?
<pahan> что вывело?
<Air0> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 30 2011-10-23 12:38 java -> /usr/lib/jvm/jdk1.7.0/bin/java
<pahan> блин все верно
<Davidok95> всем привет
<Air0> pahan что знаю "блин всё верно"?? :3
<pahan> проблема не в том в чем я думал
<pahan> ща я смотрю кое чего
<Intrpt> всем привет.. кто-нибудь пользуется дропбоксом?
<pahan> Air0, попробуй пропиши LD_LIBRARY_PATH=/usr/lib/jvm/jdk1.7.0/jre/lib/i386
<pahan> а потом в тойже консоли запусти jar
<Air0> бестолку.
<Air0> Exception in thread "Minecraft main thread" java.lang.UnsatisfiedLinkError: /home/airo/.minecraft/bin/natives/liblwjgl.so: libjawt.so: невозможно открыть разделяемый объектный файл: Нет такого файла или каталога
<Air0> афк 5 минут
<Air0> я тут.
<Air0> pahan писал чтото?
<pahan> не
<KyuuBe> дня всем
<Air0> всё пробую флэш обновить :D
<pahan> Air0, а ты ставил LWJGL?
<Air0> хммм...а что это? давай на всяки поставлю, незнаю ставил нет...
<KyuuBe> чтобы скрипт с внешними командами выполнялся из крона достаточно в нем PATH=/sbin:/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin прописать?
<pahan> Air0, движок игры походу
<Air0> давай-ка поставлю на всякий случай, а то вдруг нету...
<pahan> ща почитаю как
<Air0> что делать-то?)))
<pahan> Air0, а ты точно https://s3.amazonaws.com/MinecraftDownload/launcher/minecraft.jar запускаешь?
<Air0> да
<Air0> говорю же с minecraft.net качал))ъ
<pahan> он там пишет что зарегеным пользователям другое
<pahan> доступно
<pahan> удали папку .minecraft в домашней директории
<pahan> и попробуй заново стартани
<aron612> в гном шел есть программа настроек наподобие компиза?
<Air0> чёрный экран и в терминале Exception in thread "Minecraft main thread" java.lang.UnsatisfiedLinkError: /home/airo/.minecraft/bin/natives/liblwjgl.so: libjawt.so: невозможно открыть разделяемый объектный файл: Нет такого файла или каталога
<pahan> почемуж у меня работает
<pahan> засада
<pahan> сколько твой jar весит?
<Air0> после того как логинюсь и жму логин вот эта строчка и чтото ещё.
<pahan> блин так всетаки не сразу падает?
<Air0> только после нажатия кнопки логин
<pahan> а игру обновлял?
<Air0> и так новая. 1.8.1 версия
<Air0> майн для windows через wine запускается нормально, но 1 фпс((
<pahan> Air0, а какие у тебя файлы в /home/airo/.minecraft/bin/natives/
<Air0> libjinput-linux.so, libjinput-linux64.so, liblwjgl.so, liblwjgl64.so, libopenal.so, libopenal64.so
<Escsun> о тут кто то в майн крафт играет)
<Air0> ага
<Air0> я
<Air0> никак не могу его запустить
<Air0> а из под вайна с 1 фпс...
<Escsun> не реал так играть)
<Escsun> а что пишет?)
<pahan> а у тебя 32 битная система?
<Escsun> у меня вообще модифицированный майнкрафт )
<Escsun> до ужасов)
<Air0> да. 32-битная
<Escsun> вплоть до того что там больше настроек
<Escsun> но оперативки ему надо(
<Air0> у меня чистый майн. только SPC и TMI стоит
<alexmlw> как windows.h поставить в линь?
<Escsun> Air0, чистый так се)
<Skrypnyk81_> Привет всем. У меня проблема не могу подключить dlink dwa 140 на Ubuntu 11.10
<Air0> поставить Wine
<pahan> Air0, http://java.com зайди и скачай 	Linux (самораспаковывающийся файл)
<Air0> скачал. что дальше?
<pahan> отдельную jre под игру поставить попробуем, если не против
<Escsun> pahan, все вообще то проще)
<Escsun> надо лишь сделать експорт путей )
<Escsun> и все работать будет
<pahan> пробвали вроде
<Escsun> а на что ругается
<Escsun> покажите
<pahan> ли/home/airo/.minecraft/bin/natives/liblwjgl.so: libjawt.so: невозможно открыть разделяемый объектный файл: Нет такого файла или каталога
<Escsun> ну все сно
<Escsun> Exception in thread Minecraft main thread java.lang.UnsatisfiedLinkError: /home/msi-wind/.minecraft/bin/natives/liblwjgl.so: libjawt.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Escsun> типо такго
<Escsun> это проще простого лечится
<pahan> оно и есть
<Escsun> export LD_LIBRARY_PATH="/opt/java/jre/lib/i386"
<Escsun> и дальше запускаешь
<pahan> Air0, попробуй
<pahan> только вместо /opt/java/jre/lib/i386   /usr/lib/jvm/jdk1.7.0/jre/lib/i386
<Escsun> ну это способ для арча )
<Escsun> а какие пути в убунту я не знаю
<Air0> нифига.
<Skrypnyk81> Помогите кто может растроить dlink dwa 140 на Ubuntu 11.10
<pahan> Air0, короч сделай скачаный jre запускаемым
<pahan> chmod +x
<yacoov> длинк два 140 что это?
<pahan> или через окно со свойствами
<Skrypnyk81> Это ключь wifi
<Air0> блин...пробовал export LD_LIBRARY_PATH="/usr/lib/jvm/jdk1.7.0/jre/lib/i386"
<Air0> запустился, жму логин.
<Air0> и майн крашится
<yacoov> это юсб флэшка?
<Skrypnyk81> да
<yacoov> ясно
<pahan> Air0, уверен 95% на 6 java пойдет
<Air0> так. что там писать? chmod +x?
<yacoov> извини помочь ничем немогу
<pahan> Air0,  chmod +x путь_к_файлу
<Escsun> pahan, на jre7 по лучше )
<pahan> Escsun, чем?
<Escsun> у меня на 6-м оно не захотело пускать )
<Escsun> новую версию
<Escsun> правда она тут модифицирована мб по этому
<pahan> Air0, ты сегодня куда спешишь?
<Air0> ммм...вроде нет.
<pahan> ок
<Air0> мы с другом в майн собирались играть.
<pahan> прописал chmod?
<Skrypnyk81> Помогите кто может растроить dlink dwa 140 на Ubuntu 11.10
<Air0> да
<pahan> теперь cd /opt
<Air0> далее?
<pahan> sudo путь_к_файлу
<User563[web]> Ubuntu 11.10 в TVtime нет звука ранее пользовался 10.10 звук был это только у меня или так и есть и ничего нельзя сделать?
<Air0> done!
<pahan> теперь в /opt у тебя с jre
<Air0> чито делать?
<pahan> в ней папка с bin
<pahan> так?
<Air0> да
<pahan> пропиши sudo ln -s /opt/jre-что-то-там/bin/java /usr/bin/java6
<Air0> дальше?
<pahan> напиши java6 -version
<pahan> выводит ченить?
<Air0> java version "1.6.0_29" Java(TM) SE Runtime Environment (build 1.6.0_29-b11) Java HotSpot(TM) Server VM (build 20.4-b02, mixed mode)
<pahan> теперь момент истины
<pahan> запускай игру java6 -jar mainsda.jar
<pahan> и если веруешь молись при этом
<Air0> может java6 -jar minecraft.jar ??
<pahan> да
<Air0> Unable to access jarfile minecraft.jar
<Air0> может майн куда-то надо закинуть?
<Escsun> я вообще так запускаю
<Air0> airo@airo-(неважно):/opt$ java6 -jar minecraft.jar Unable to access jarfile minecraft.jar
<Escsun> cd ~/.minecraft/bin
<pahan> командой cd зайди в папку где отот jar
<Escsun> java -Xms512M -Xmx1024M -classpath jinput.jar:lwjgl.jar:lwjgl_util.jar:minecraft.jar -Djava.library.path=natives  net.minecraft.client.Minecraft
<Air0> он в папке /home/airo лежит.
<Air0> майн
<pahan> cd  /home/airo
<Air0> дальше?
<pahan> потом java6 -jar minecraft.ja
<pahan> jar
<Air0> Minecraft has crashed!  FFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU
<Escsun> Air0, мб тебе свой скинуть?)
<Escsun> он для оффлайна правда)
<Air0> нет
<Air0> я хочу онлайн играть
<Air0> на лицухе
<pahan> я в печали
<Air0> ибо я модератор на одном из серверов
<pahan> Minecraft has crashed!  FFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU и се?
<Air0> pahan может из-под вайна экзешник запустить.
<Air0> нет.
<Air0> там много чего написано
<pahan> !paste
<ubuntuhelp> Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.pro , http://paste.ubuntu.com или http://paste.org.ru
<pahan> скинь сюда
<Air0> http://paste.pro/5134067
<pahan> Air0, а что за видюха?
<Air0> ASUS Radeon HD 6770
<pahan> а дрова на нее стоят?
<Escsun> у меня на встроенном интеле 950
<Air0> [p
<Escsun> работает на 60-65 фсп игра)
<Air0> хз
<Escsun> правда на мин)
<Escsun> но все равно)
<Escsun> частично некоторые элементы стоят погодные что бы видеть )
<pahan> просто в нете пишут что драва надо смотреть
<pahan> Air0, зайди чтоли Система>Администрирование>Драйверы устройств
<pahan> че пишет?
<Air0_> есть пункт дополнительные драйвера
<pahan> где?
<Air0__> pahan писал чтото?
<pahan> зайди чтоли Система>Администрирование>Драйверы устройств
<Air0__> нет такого пункта
<openvoid> 1 фпс было потомучто установлены своодные драйвера без тридэ ускорения, поставьте пропиетарные
<pahan> Air0__, тебе короче походу ща драйвер нужно поставить
<pahan> но как обстоят дела с радэон и убунту не знаю
<pahan> openvoid, а как?
<pahan> у тебя радэон?
<Air0__> у меня да
<User937[web]> ! help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<openvoid> Additional Drivers - нужно по русски будет что то вроде Дополнительные драйвера
<pahan> Air0__, ну как?
<Air0__> что ну как?
<pahan> есть там что в  Дополнительные драйвер
<Air0__> нет
<AndreX|OFF> !ati
<ubuntuhelp> Руководство установки драйвера для видеокарты ATI: http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/установка_драйвера_ati (eng): https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI См так же: World of Warcraft с картами ATI: !ati-wow
<Air0__> пусто
<Air0__> проприетарные драйверы устроиств не используются в вашей системе
<pahan> в этом проблема
<pahan> а ктивизировать установить не придлогает?
<Air0__> нет
<AndreX> Air0__: см сообщение ubuntuhelp выше
<Air0__> делать всё по инструкции
<Air0__> ??
<AndreX> ага
<Air0__> чтож...будем вручную делать....
<pahan> через ppa попробуй сразу
<pahan> sudo apt-add-repository ppa:ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates
<pahan> sudo apt-get update
<pahan> потом проверь пункт доп драйвера опять
<Air0__> есть
<pahan> а что есть?
<Air0__> Проприетарный драйвер FGLRX для ATI/AMD
<pahan> поставил?
<Air0__> да
<Air0__> а майн снова крашится
<pahan> и как всеравно игра падает?
<Air0__> а блиН xD
<Air0__> я его не активировал!
<Air0__> xD забыл :D
<openvoid> и ребутаться надо после активации
<Air0__> reboot...
<pahan> а чувак то может и не запуститься )
<pahan> ну как?
<pahan> запустилась система уже хорошо
<Onkeltem> Привет все. Есть ли более продвинутая тулза для создания скриншотов, чем та, что сейчас в Убунте статоит и запускается по PrintScreen?
<Air0> ЗАРАБОТАЛО!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1111 УРАААААА
<pahan> Onkeltem, shutter
<pahan> Air0, поздравляю
<pahan> пойду выпью за тебя
<pahan> чаю )
<Air0> только хотел в одиночку поиграть
<Air0> как тут на те
<Air0> аварийная остановка
<pahan> опять?
<openvoid> из под вайна пробуй
<pahan> а что пишет?
<Air0> а не. всё нормально пока.
<Air0> фффууууууууууууууууу
<Air0> http://paste.pro/5134071
<Air0> читай
<Air0> я афк 5 минут
<amarovita> Onkeltem: shutter
<Air0> я тут
<skai-falkorr> Air0: и что?
<pahan> так работает всетаки или нет?
<Air0> и ничо))
<Air0> майн запускается
<Air0> работает с перебоями
<skai-falkorr> !enter | Air0
<ubuntuhelp> Air0: Не используйте Enter как знак препинания, пишите свои вопросы/ответы в одной строке
<skai-falkorr> если не сможешь понять - буду учить пинками
<Air0> pahan вот щас хотел на серв зайти, только нажимаю подключиться, как майн вылетает
<pahan> а что пишет?
<openvoid> Air0, попробуй из под вайна
<Air0> я ссылку кинул
<pahan> там реально жосткий краш, пробуй с под вайна как говорят
<pahan> игры под люнухом - это реально трагедия
<UA1000> в смысле под wine ?
<pahan> запустить версию для windows с под wine
<UA1000> тоже пробовал, теперь даже не устанавливаю wine, масло масленное
<UA1000> лучше 2 системы держать
<pahan> перезапуск это такое западло
<pahan> под вайном не поиграешь конечно, но програмки всякие более мение нормально
<UA1000> с интерфейсом времён win98 и крякозябрами
<Air0> pahan, ни в какую запускаться не хочет!! :(
<AndreX> по всем вопросам запуска чего либо под вайном идте на канал вайна...
<AndreX> !wine
<ubuntuhelp> Программа для запуска Win-приложений в Linux.Установка и Настройка здесь: http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/wine а на анг. здесь https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine и также на офф. канале #winehq см.также !winetricks
<Air0> !wine
<ubuntuhelp> Программа для запуска Win-приложений в Linux.Установка и Настройка здесь: http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/wine а на анг. здесь https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine и также на офф. канале #winehq см.также !winetricks
<pahan> Air0, у меня все идеи иссякли,попробуй в техподдерку напиши
<skai-falkorr> Air0: закачай 1.9 и пробуй
<Air0> 1.9 pre-release?
<Air0> да ну нафик. пойду с другой системы грузиться...
<Toxa> Добрый день всем
<Toxa> Проблема в следующем
<Toxa> Не запускается eog глаз гном
<Toxa> в терминале если запускать тоже ничего
<Toxa> просто висит eog и нечего не происходит
<[Raiden]> с терминала попробуй
<Toxa> я же писал только что
<[Raiden]> Хм
<[Raiden]> долго печатал )
<Toxa> ниаких ошибок
<Toxa> )))
<Toxa> после установки какого-то софта такое стало или после обновлений, я так и не понял
<Toxa> переустанавливал, из папки конфигов удалял папку eog
<Toxa> ниче не помогает
<[Raiden]> попробуй найти его настройки в хомпапке и удалить\переенсти - может даст чего
<[Raiden]> может там проблема есть
<Toxa> пытался руками собрать кучу доп библиотек поставил ./configure прошел нормально, а на make ошибку дает
<[Raiden]> мы говорим о еог из репов, или ты что-то сам собирал? :)
<AndreX> Toxa: в логах посмотри, а руками лучше не собирать в бинарных дистрах, если тока на крайний случай
<KyuuBe> > а руками лучше не собирать в бинарных дистрах
<KyuuBe> нет
<[Raiden]> собирать можно, но лучше пакетами
<KyuuBe> просто ставить чекинсталом
<[Raiden]> и ещё неплохо бы знать про ключик --prefix у configure
<aron612> всем привет. рейден тут?
<[Raiden]> гг
<[Raiden]> привет
<aron612> рад тебя видеть)
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=32111
<aron612> [Raiden]: http://www.opencompositing.ru/na-glavnoy/optimizatsiya-sovmestnoy-raboti-proprietarnogo-drayvera-nvidia-i-compiz-fusion.html
<aron612> о. спасибо. щас поставлю
<aron612> [Raiden]: как эту команду реализовать в убунту? options nvidia NVreg_DeviceFileMode=438 NVreg_DeviceFileUID=0 NVreg_DeviceFileGID=10 Nvreg_ModifyDeviceFiles=1<p> </p>
<AndreX> aron612: это скоре всего в ксорг надо писать
<[Raiden]> впиши в /etc/modprobe.d/nvidia-graphics-drivers.conf , если нету , создай любой файл , например nvidia.conf , после ребута
<[Raiden]> ...неплохо бы проверить используюся опции или нет
<[Raiden]> но как не припомню, lsmod вроде не показывает
<[Raiden]> AndreX: нет
<AndreX> ок
<[Raiden]> aron612: <p> </p> в конце не надо, это теги разметки страницы
<aron612> [Raiden]: если ты открывал страничку что я скинул - там внизу конфиги для ксорг. удалось в ксорг прописать только секцию "module". с остальным не грузится х сервер
<[Raiden]> показат ькак ты прописал можешь?
<aron612> сек
<aron612> http://pastebin.com/VkVftGaN это как в данный момент
<aron612> пробелы удалял и меня на таб.
<aron612> http://pastebin.com/kUxswGEA так выглядел измененный. то есть ошибок вроде не допускал.
<copyerfiled> добрый день! есть ли для убунты программа симуляции нажатия клавиш на клавиатуре при помощи джойстика?
<copyerfiled> такие используются в играх когда игра неможет определить джойстик, его нажатие симулирует кака нажатие определенных клавиш
<copyerfiled> *как
<aron612> я такую только для винды знаю. если через вайн запустишь ток)
<aron612> joytokey
<copyerfiled> ну должен же быть аналог
<aron612> возможно. но врядли
<aron612> такая программа не нужна на линуксе за неналичием большого количества таких игр.
<User462[web]> Подскажите пожалуйста, есть возможность срочно решить проблему поддержки железа, может через Каноникал, может отдельные специалисты? Можно с оплатой.
<copyerfiled> мне для других целей но всеравно спасибо
<Civil> User462[web]: помоему всегда стоит описать проблему для начала
<User462[web]> Ноутбук "Acer aspire 7250g" - не поддерживается видео.
<User462[web]> на форум написал, пока нет ответов.
<Civil> что значит "не поддерживается видео"?
<Civil> ничего там нестандартного нет
<User462[web]> Экран чёрный после загрузки лайф dvd.
<Civil> User462[web]: что грузишь?
<User462[web]> Ноут бук новый. С предустановленной Win-7.
<User462[web]> Пробовал все дистрибутивы от 10.04..., до 11.10. Отдно и тоже. Как первое меню прошло (выбор типа загрузки), дальше чёрный экран. Слышно по звуку что загрузка прошла.
<Civil> User462[web]: для начала попробуй загрузится в режиме Vesa
<Civil> забыл как пункт зовется, мб что-то типа failsafe и т.п.
<Civil> затем поставить ОС, затем уже драйвера другие
<User462[web]> в начале загрузки лайф диска, выбрать пункт failsafe, и картинка должна появиться?
<Civil> вероятно не в родном разрешени
<User462[web]> сейчас с собой ПК этого нет. Должны через час принести.
<Civil> ну как появится пиши тут, мб что-то удастся сообразить
<User462[web]> Тут такая ситуация, Окна накрылись, не грузятся. Видимо что то с разметкой диска сделалось, пока для Линукса выкраивали. В ближайшие дни нужен этот ПК для работы с офисом и интернет. Ставить пиратские Окна-7 не хочется, да и тормозят они Ð
<jillsmitt> хохо
<User462[web]> Civil, - ты тут ещё долго будешь?
<sharikoff> q
<AndreX> sharikoff: q
<Civil> User462[web]: не знаю
<User462[web]> Есть запасной вариант связи?
<Civil> User462[web]: ну просто для справки - окна 7 вполне себе обычно в комплекте на диске идут каком-нибудь или на разделе для восстановления
<Civil> User462[web]: ну час то точно просижу. Я думаю тут и так найдутся те, кто что-нибудь посоветуют
<User462[web]> На разделе я знаю :), но при загрузке не работает запуск аварийной программы восстановления.
<Civil> User462[web]: тебе для начала нужно загрузится без всяких kms и пр. Скорее всего проблема в том, что драйвера по какой-то причине выводят сигнал на внешний монитор или что-нибудь такой
<User462[web]> kms - это что?
<Civil> короче чтобы графика была самой медленной и простой - она обычно тупая как пробка, поэтому работает всегда )
<User462[web]> всегда с ноутбуками всё замороченно.
<User462[web]> Ок. Попробую загрузиться в другом режиме.
<Spainal> Привет всем!
<Spainal> кто нить слышит?
<AndreX> !ask > Spainal
<ubuntuhelp> Spainal, please see my private message
<[Raiden]> aron612: у меня инет падал. В статье я не увидел криминала в опциях, думаю ты криво xorg.conf написал )
<[Raiden]> хотя может 1 из опций неверная - я не проверял
<User783[web]> Здравствуйте!
<User783[web]> Ноутбук Asus K50in - изорражение веб-камеры перевёрнуто. Способ с Video4Linux не помогает. Xubuntu 11.10, 32 bit.
<[Raiden]> ппа с дейлибилдом хромиума снвоа ожило, 17 версия свалилась
<[Raiden]> User783[web]: погугли другие способы )
<Civil> User783[web]: пиши на рассылку Video4linux, там дадут патч на v4l, нужно будет пересобрать и будет все ок. Как-то так
<Civil> User783[web]: увы это баг аппаратный - асус верх-ногами камеру всобачили попросту
<[Raiden]> это меняется софтово
<User783[web]> Спасибо, Civil, но я не смогу пересобрать. На 11.04 всё получалось с Video4Linux, а здесь не работает, кроме всех остальных настроек через эту программу.
<jillsmitt> 11.10...
<[Raiden]> без патчей , на скольк оя помню
<jillsmitt> юнити еще рано в свет
<Intrpt> всем привет.. есть кто, кто остался на юнити?
<jillsmitt> я остался
<Civil> [Raiden]: не везде, если хочется чтобы везде было то надо либу менять, добавляя камеру в список корявых перевернутых
<jillsmitt> уже 6 часов на юнити
<jillsmitt> смерть
<skai-falkorr> guvcview поставить и переворачивать камеру
<[Raiden]> Civil: ок, верю )
<Intrpt> как её переустановить либо сбросить настройки нормально? ни один из способов не помогает
<skai-falkorr> jillsmitt: 10 дней на юнити.нормально.готово к использованию
<Civil> [Raiden]: у меня у самого есть асусовский ноут пока еще ) та же самая фигня попросту )
<Intrpt> unity --reset не завершает команду
<jillsmitt> skai-falkorr: не готово, оконный менеджер плох
<[Raiden]> оконный менеджер не то что бы плох. 0.9 компиз вообще не для распространения. Послединй релиз 0.8.х
<[Raiden]> каноникал видимо считает иначе. ) И мы тут слышим про какие-то лаги в компизе. Хотя у меня их даже на радеоне 9600хт небыло
<[Raiden]> раньше
<jillsmitt> еще и плохо приклеивается
<User783[web]> Civil, а может это уже известно, почему в 11.04 всё работает, а в 11.10 - нет? Может можно заменить какой-нибудь файл, отвечающий за работу веб-камеры версией предыдущего дистрибутива? Там ведь проблема решена.
<Civil> User783[web]: не знаю. Это в каком-то одном приложении или везде?
<aron612> [Raiden]: а что я мог криво настроить? когда добавлял Section "ServerLayout"
<aron612>       Option "AIGLX" "True"
<aron612> EndSection уже не грузилось
<User783[web]> Civil, я кроме Скайпа веб-камерой не пользовался.
<User783[web]> В 11.04 в других было норм.
<Civil> у скайпа привычка использовать свою библиотеку под все
<[Raiden]> aron612: незнаю, мне конфиг видеть надо. Вообще статья для убунты почти полностью бесполезная.  там про dri пишут и права, это уже по умолчанию работает и опции драйверу не нужны никакие для этого.
<[Raiden]> опции котоыре там в секции скрин - могут быть полезны
<[Raiden]> остальую часть статьи можно игнорировать
<aron612> [Raiden]: а что у тебя в ксорге прописано? http://pastebin.com/VkVftGaN у меня только это. кстати 290 дров не нашел. их нет на сайте ни в релизах, ни в бета
<aron612> [Raiden]: а эксеншн и рерверлаут?
<[Raiden]> User783[web]: Может ты просто не ту либу пропатчил? например 64бит дистр , и две версии либы 32 и 64
<[Raiden]> aron612: я ничего не писал, всё что ест ьв конфиге  http://paste.ubuntu.com/716913/
<Civil> User783[web]: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=966882
<[Raiden]> у меня нет претензий к скорости
<[Raiden]> но так может быть не на вех видеокартах, т.к. нвидя она конечн ои в африке, но чипы разыне и фукнции дров
<aron612> [Raiden]: а у тебя какая ос?и какая версия компиз?
<[Raiden]> У меня 11.10 , но сча ест ьтолько kwin и gnome-shell , компиза нет
<[Raiden]> в 11.04 и раньше был и там не лагало )
<User783[web]> Правильно ли я понял - нужно в терминале ввести "$ LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l1compat.so skype $ LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l2convert.so skype"?
<aron612> а не собираешься ставить? просто посмотреть не тормозит ли? у меня кде, гном класик и гш не лагают
<aron612> только то что с компизом связано
<Civil> User783[web]: одно из двух может сработать. К тому же вроде теперь /usr/bin/skype это баш скрипт, дергающий скайп, поэтому править надо сразу в нем
<User783[web]> В терминале вот что: eugene@eugene-K50IN:~$ LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l2convert.so skype ERROR: ld.so: object '/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l2convert.so' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored.
<aron612> кстати. есть какие нибудь проги настроить гном шел, можно ли сделать где нибудь панельку с открытими приложениями на виду без плазмоидов?
<Civil> User783[web]: ну ты проверь путь до либы. Там хауту старая, но передает только суть
<User783[web]> путь: /usr/bin/skype
<[Raiden]> aron612: Незнаю, может поставлю, сегодня врятли. Вообще ты не первый кто пишет про лаги именно в компизе, а не вообще. Так что проблема наверное есть )
<[Raiden]> aron612: создай тему на форуме, найдутся такие же страдальцы - будет веселей искать как пофиксить :)
<aron612> [Raiden]: а как компиз откатить? я не люблю форумы. долго отвечают, а постоянно смотреть забываю. а когда сильно что то нужно - не могу долго ждать...
<novns> aron612, тогда надо самому всё знать
<The_BROS> Какой программой конвертировать видео-файлы?
<novns> или купить коммерческую поддержку
<User783[web]> Civil, значит ничего не поделаешь?
<[Raiden]> aron612: дял 11.04 есть ппа с 0.8.6 , для 11.10 видимо только пересборкой
<Civil> User783[web]: поделаешь, поделаешь.
<User783[web]> Например, подскажи пожалуйста, только я не программист.
<Civil> User783[web]: для этого не нужно программистом быть... проверь на каком-нибудь вьюере с камеры
<Civil> для начала
<Civil> если воспроизводится - значит проблема сборки. пиши в багзиллу/мэиллист
<User783[web]> Сейчас проверю
<Civil> если не воспроизводится - проблема скайпа, в и-нете полно инструкций как подменить ему v4l
<aron612> [Raiden]: в 0.86 не тормозило же?
<[Raiden]> aron612: у меня нет. гля гф8600 это вообще самый быстрый вм
<[Raiden]> для
<User783[web]> Civil, через полчаса-час ты будешь здесь?
<[Raiden]> но ест ь1 ньюанс, с юнити его юзать не получится.
<Civil> User783[web]: вероятно...
<aron612> [Raiden]: а вм это что?
<Spainal> Привет всем еще раз!Такой вопрос случилась беда =) хз из-за чего вкл утром комп гружу убунту а она не грузиться проста лигин праль просит как в терминале я полазил полазил по инету писали типа иксконф умер ну сказали там удалить его потом б
<[Raiden]> aron612: ну, оконный менеджер. Как назвать юнити я незнаю, это плагин к компизу. Но его функционал выходит за рамки вм.
<User783[web]> Хорошо, я попозже напишу.
<aron612> [Raiden]: а возможно поставить старый компиз и новый плагин?
<[Raiden]> кстати, может тормозит не компиз вообще, а с плагином юнити конкретно. Можно проверить поюзав compiz --replace в классик сессии и проверить в ццсм что плагин юнити выключен )
<[Raiden]> aron612: каноникал вносила изменения в сам компиз, я думаю юнити не может на старой версии работать
<aron612> я выключал плагин юнити. окна лагали все равно
<aron612> в гц реплейс поставить можно?
<aron612> гш*
<[Raiden]> Хм, ну тогда всё печально :) жди нвоых версий или старых :)
<[Raiden]> в ГШ нет, весь ГШ это вм, реплейес убъет всю сессию.
<[Raiden]> Я думаю многие считают что такая привязка вм ко всему остальному - криво. Но по ходу авторы гнома юзеров слушают в последнюю очередь
<[Raiden]> )
<aron612> [Raiden]: в гш можно поставить какие нибудь панельки? ну снизу например как в кдн чтоб только открытые приложения показывало
<aron612> ?
<[Raiden]> компиз можно юзат ьтольк ос классик сессией или в виде юнити или создав свою сессию.
<aron612> а как в классик его юзать? посмотрю хоть в чем дело
<[Raiden]> aron612: расширение с панелькой внизу с таскбаром есть. Скорее как в хп, или гном2 , чем как в кде.
<[Raiden]> и настроек у того таскбара 0
<[Raiden]> по крайней мере сча
<aron612> пофиг. как в гноме2 пойдет.
<aron612> а что там за раскладка в нижнем правом углу всплывает?
<[Raiden]> aron612: http://www.micahcarrick.com/gnome3-shell-taskbar-dock.html
<[Raiden]> aron612: это типа такой в гш трей + системные сообщения, они внизу. Вроде есть расширение для преноса наверх - это лучше не ко мне )
<[Raiden]> я его 1 неделю юзал
<aron612> я в гш загружал плазмоиды. смотрелось как хреновина с морковиной)
<[Raiden]> пару лет назад в гноме было всё ок. Особенно в убунте, с компизом в комплекте ... А сча...
<aron612> [Raiden]: а резиновые окна не делал в гш?
<[Raiden]> придется попариться что бы сделать свю сессию или допилить ГШ
<aron612> ну пару лет назад и юнити не было) гном другой был. и он мне не нравился
<aron612> усто такое квин?
<aron612> кде кстати тоже был другой.
<[Raiden]> aron612: расширений добавляющих 3д эффекты или анимацию я не видел. В кде есть резиновые окна :) экспо ,скале и почти все удачные эффекты компиза. + сам компиз можно использоват ькак альтернативный вм.
<[Raiden]> квин - менеджер окон в кде
<aron612> точно. думаю че то знакомое.
<aron612> не ставил в гш плазмоиды?
<[Raiden]> неа, конкретно плазмойды могут работать только в кде , врятли кто-то плазму целиком в гноме пускал :) Возможно в ГШ будут работать screenlets  - c гном3 fallback они точно совместимы.
<Spainal> Привет всем!
<aron612> попробуй) в гш набери plasma-desktop
<[Raiden]> ))
<[Raiden]> запускать надо, лень
<aron612> killall plasma-desktop убьет плазмоиды. посмотри. на самом деле прикольно если тему на кде поставить темную)
<Spainal> у меня проблема не грузиться убунту в простом режиме тока в безопасном
<[Raiden]> я могу только кеды показать ) http://storage7.static.itmages.ru/i/11/1023/h_1319378945_5808094_82a3d41184.png
<aron612> Spainal: что делал что перестало грузиться?
<Spainal> суть такая как то вкл комп
<Spainal> все гуд грузилась
<Spainal> но не догрузилась =) похоже иксы умерли т.к
<Spainal> попросила залогениться как в терминале
<Spainal> startx не помогало
<Spainal> лазил на инету уже 4 день
<aron612> [Raiden]: ды в кде у меня вкл почти все эффекты, кроме распадов и взрывов) и еще лампа, когда в трей окна стекают
<Spainal> одни говорили икконф умер другие иксы ну там с одним намутил с другим
<Spainal> щас на заставке как убунта грузиться точки все пробегут и все зависает машинка только перезагруз
<Spainal> воть и все
<Spainal> =(
<Spainal> думаю иксы умерли
<Spainal> вот как востоновить хз недавно на убунте где то с пол года не активного пользования т.к работа
<Spainal> карта Жираф 550 ти
<aron612> [Raiden]: как скрин сделать?
<[Raiden]> Spainal: покажи /etc/X11/xorg.conf , /var/log/X.0.log
<[Raiden]> !paste
<ubuntuhelp> Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.pro , http://paste.ubuntu.com или http://paste.org.ru
<[Raiden]> aron612: принт скрин кнопка , можешь scrot поставить, консольная шотилка с опциями типа задержки и т.д.
<aron612> [Raiden]: принт и сохраняется в буфер скрин?
<[Raiden]> aron612: нет, должна программа стартовать
<Spainal> [Raiden] каманда полностью sudo nano???
<[Raiden]> gnome-screenshot иди ksnapshot
<[Raiden]> или
<Resager> .thumbnails - 700Mb О_о Наутилус зло!
<[Raiden]> Spainal: sudo apt-get install pastebinit ,   cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf |pastebinit  ; cat /var/log/X.0.log  |pastebinit
<[Raiden]> что бы длго не флудить
<The_BROS> Есть кто пользуется Gnome Classic в 11.10? Возможно его допилить, чтобы была работа подобная Gnome 2 из 11.04?
<[Raiden]> можно
<aron612> [Raiden]: а как ты выложил туда?
<Spainal> [Raiden] http://paste.org.ru/?fs6eoy
<aron612> в смысле? а что именно доделать?
<[Raiden]> aron612: itmages.ru , я выложил через расширение для dolphin , ест ьдля наутилуса , всё на их сайте
<aron612> сек. я в релог
<[Raiden]> The_BROS: Driver    "nv" - у тебя попытка использоать открытый драйвер, что делать нет смысла , если установлен закрытый
<Spainal> cat /var/log/X.0.log Говорит нет каталога
<[Raiden]> /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<[Raiden]> но уже можешь  не показывать
<Spainal> а что все так плохо =)
<User476[web]> Ребята, подскажите как на убунте поднять терминальный сервер
<[Raiden]> Spainal:  Driver    "nv" - у тебя попытка использоать открытый драйвер, что делать нет смысла , если установлен закрытый
<[Raiden]> Spainal: какая видеокарта?
<Spainal> Джифорс
<Spainal> 550 Ti
<AndreX> User476[web]: sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<Spainal> [Raiden] ну так я пытался поставить закрытый с оф сайта и чего то у меня не получилось точнее получилось ну так и не заработало нечего =(
<[Raiden]> Spainal: 1. sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bad    , 2. sudo apt-get isntall --reinstall nvidia-current nvidia-settings , 3. sudo nvidia-xconfig
<[Raiden]> и ребут
<[Raiden]> install
<Spainal> Хм.. это в бесопасном режиму можно делать?
<Spainal> безопасном*
<User476[web]> AndreX, так там вроде еще надо как то x hfplfnm
<User476[web]> AndreX, так там вроде еще надо как то x раздать*
<[Raiden]> Spainal: думаю можно
<Spainal> посмотрим! =)
<Spainal> Благодарю!
<Spainal> зайду отпишусь =)
<aron612> [Raiden]: http://storage1.static.itmages.ru/i/11/1023/h_1319379973_5810602_af98bb7c4a.png
<AndreX> User476[web]: зачем, если тока клиенты будут запускать иксовые приложения, а так ненужно
<Resager> по какой причине процесс не убивается ни через pkill -P 123 ни через sudo htop?
<Spainal> [Raiden] spainal@izgoi:~$ sudo apt-get isntall --reinstall nvidia-current nvidia-settingsE: Неверная операция isntall
<Escsun> смотря какой процесс
<[Raiden]> Spainal: install
<Spainal> ой
<AndreX> User476[web]: http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/ssh
<Resager> krusader - менеджер наподобии Тотал командера
<Spainal> сорри
<Resager> Escsun: я этим krusader открыл папку с 47000 файлами и он подвис, через гуй мне было предложено завершить его, но он стал кушать 90% проца, через консоль не удалось завершить, только через "системный монито" остановить удалось" тем самым проц не жрет, но висит и н
<Resager> е убиваем(
<User476[web]> AndreX, я в линуксе новичок еще тот, мне надо что бы пользователи могли использовать терминал и что нибудь вроде ворда, наверное gedit или из Open Office
<User476[web]> За ссылку спасибо
<Resager> очень странно для процесса, который был запущен даже без прав рута(
<Escsun> Resager, ну и)
<Escsun> а чего ты хотел
<Escsun> медленную фс ты выбрал)
<Resager> Escsun: фс стандартная.. екс3 вродибы. Раньше читало норм
<User476[web]> AndreX, что значит иксовые приложения?
<AndreX> User476[web]: графические вобщем
<User476[web]> задачу надо решить буквально за ночь, разбираться во всем нет времени совсем
<Escsun> Resager, у меня 100 тысяч файлов за сек 20 открываются )
<User476[web]> x-window система отображения интерфейса?
<AndreX> User476[web]: в /etc/ssh/ssh_config указать ForwardX11 yes
<Resager> Escsun: в какой проге? Не наутилусом случайно?)
<Escsun> не простым тунаром
<Spainal> [Raiden]  sudo: nvidia-xconfig: command not found
<AndreX> User476[web]: sudo /etc/init.d/ssh restart перезапуск ссш
<Escsun> а консоль еще быстрее ))
<AndreX> User476[web]: ssh -X user_name@IP_server конект с возможностью запуска графических приложений
<Resager> Escsun: верю... но у меня странности.. как всегда спасибо)
<Escsun> Resager, мб крусадер тупит)
<Escsun> Resager, дельфина попробуй он тоже под кде)
<Resager> Escsun: у меня гном :D
<[Raiden]> Spainal: да и фиг с ним, делай ребут
<Spainal> ок!
<Escsun> а зачем тебе крусадер тогда ?))
<Resager> Escsun: ну... он первый попался на глаза))
<[Raiden]> вот блин черти
<[Raiden]> raiden@tortuga ~ % dpkg -S nvidia-xconfig
<[Raiden]> nvidia-current: /usr/lib/nvidia-current/bin/nvidia-xconfig
<[Raiden]> запрятали
<Escsun> [Raiden], в убунту уже черти завелись ?)
<BezNface> Пропал меню выбора ОС . Что делать ?
<spainal> [Raiden] а из-за чего это все случилось или может случиться?
<Escsun> BezNface, копать груб
<BezNface> у меня винда по умолчанию грузиться
<BezNface> достала уже
<Nor8>  [Raiden]: Пустой конфиг, вронг вэй )))
<Escsun> BezNface, ну значит не установил загрузчик
<Escsun> или установил убунту потом винду
<Escsun> винда затирает мбр
<BezNface> да
<Escsun> BezNface, значит все понятно грузись с лайфа
<Escsun> !grub
<ubuntuhelp> GRand Unified Bootloader — загрузчик операционной системы от проекта GNU. Подробная информация:http://goo.gl/vDq8V или http://goo.gl/NWGM
<AndreX> User476[web]: при установке edubuntu можно выбрать в параметрах syslinux чтобы ставился терминальный сервер, клиентские компы будут грухиться через pxe и сразу в графическую среду но нужно 2 сетевухи
<[Raiden]> Nor8: детект может сработает
<Escsun> BezNface, Восстановление GRUB2 с LiveCD. способ 3 (совсем простой)
<[Raiden]> spainal: у тебя сча всё ок стало?
<Escsun> BezNface, вот там читай и все будет
<spainal> [Raiden] щас проверяю!Компиз отказываеться робить!я так и не понел драва работаю или стандартные щас?
<User476[web]> AndreX, там LTSP технология, а в моей виндовой системе используется thinstation, как загрузчик для бездисковых терминалов
<spainal> [Raiden] в списке тока Нвидиа курент и все!
<[Raiden]> spainal: на всякий случай выполни sudo /usr/lib/nvidia-current/bin/nvidia-xconfig , и будет точно ок. Дрова у тебя закрытые сейчас, nvidia-current , 280.хх версия.
<spainal> [Raiden] они не активны пищет!ыфключить?
<spainal> Включить?
<[Raiden]> spainal: Хм, набери glxinfo |grep OpenGL
<spainal> [Raiden]  тебе это показать? 0_0 там много
<[Raiden]> ну или нажми включить если хочешь, они у тебя используются уже, просто xorg.conf нету :)
<[Raiden]> spainal: не, там версия должна была быть
<[Raiden]> можеш ьен показывать
<Nor8> spainal: активировать - перезагрузить ось - забыть.
<spainal> Nor8 Спс за совет!
<aron612> [Raiden]: не знаешь как комбинации клавишь настроить в гш?
<[Raiden]> aron612: неа.
<aron612> [Raiden]: как винда блин. что дали - то и юзай.
<AndreX> aron612: параметры системы - клавиатура - комбинации клавиш
<AndreX> вроде
<[Raiden]> хоткеи скорее всего можно менять, просто я незнаю.
<[Raiden]> на вопросы про кде я могу более подробно отвечать, иногда )
<User671[web]> Всем привет, кто то ставил gnome-shell-windowslist?
<[Raiden]> Nor8: там всё не просто.  у чла не получается активировать и забыть )
<[Raiden]> или я его не понимаю
<jillsmitt> 11.10 не работает bluetooth для устройств с симбианом
<[Raiden]> а вообще не понимаю ка кс нвидий можно получить проблемы. Может привык их решать просто
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Потому что ставят драйвер через одно место. ))) Вместо того, чтобы тупо жмакнуть на "активировать" и забыть. ))))
<[Raiden]> мб
<jillsmitt> основной драйвер не устанавливается вообще
<jillsmitt> карент срез устанавливается
<jillsmitt> у меня в логфайле ругань трехэтажная
<[Raiden]> я не пользовался этим активатором и у меня всеравн овсё ок
<spainal> [Raiden] все равно все так же!
<jillsmitt> у меня работает, но как раз через жопу (активатор) через жопу (post-release update)
<Nor8>  [Raiden]: утилита самый простой путь, даже если репы прикручены.
<spainal> [Raiden] буду рыть дальше!
<Nor8>  jillsmitt: Лог свой покажи.
<jillsmitt> фома
<jillsmitt> щас закину
<jillsmitt> тут есть какой-нибудь виджет для отправки текста на пасторг?
<jillsmitt> в этой системе
<jillsmitt> чтобы я файл перетащил в буфер ссылку получил на публикацию
<jillsmitt> http://paste.ubuntu.com/716990/
<User671[web]> кто то ставил gnome-shell-windowslist?
<jillsmitt> основной драйвер не установился 3 раза, post-release установлен и работает
<[Raiden]> jillsmitt: echo test |pastebinit
<jillsmitt> [Raiden]: это че виджет такой?
<[Raiden]> нет
<jillsmitt> он специально для тех, кто жаренную курочку кушает...
<[Raiden]> где ты видел в юнити или ГШ виджеты или что ты называеш ьсистемой
<jillsmitt> да я фиг его знает, у меня в прошлый раз все "по-другому было же"
<baronos> проблемы с гном шеллом в 64 бубне есть?
<jillsmitt> короче главный вопрос меня интересует - почему блюпуп не работает с носителями на смартах с симбианом
<jillsmitt> Error: DBus error org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply: Message did not receive a reply (timeout by message bus)
<jillsmitt> Please select another viewer and try again.
<[Raiden]> jillsmitt: в kde есть плазмойд  pastebin через котоырй можно кидат ьфайлы на несколько сервисов, тапример на paste.ubuntu.com
<[Raiden]> в других средах такого нет, если только посмотреть screenlets
<aron612> [Raiden]: нашел комбинации. только не понял как установить док и такскбар
<jillsmitt> да я знаю про плазмоид
<jillsmitt> поэтому и спросил
<[Raiden]> aron612: расширения над окидат ьв какую-то папку, иногда править, потом активироват ьв гном-твикере. Пордобностей незнаю.
<aron612> %( как же все не просто)
<[Raiden]> Я могу дать 1 совет. делаете скрипт cat $1 |pastebinit  , делаете на него иконку на панели или столе
<[Raiden]> и кидаете файлы на неё
<[Raiden]> гарантий что работает правда дам только для гном классик и наутилуса и кде
<[Raiden]> можете так любой скрипт юзать. Например для архивации. Вместо тырканья меню или консоли. Кидаем папку на ярлык и готово
<[Raiden]> ах да, совсем забыл, теперь ярлыки на столе не модно
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> но на панели тоже должно работать
<jillsmitt> короче у меня службы обекс выбивают блюпуп
<[Raiden]> http://itmages.ru/image/view/311059/e34a0997
<[Raiden]> jillsmitt: на форум  либ обагрепорт. Я не в укрсе.
<AndreX> <offtop> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fVGOiSjVwJ0&feature=related - флопам нашли новое применение </offtop>
<[Raiden]> по ходу сегодня этим рунет заражен, на втором сервере вижу про флопи.
<AndreX> !pm > Akut
<ubuntuhelp> Akut, please see my private message
<[Raiden]> AndreX: telnet:towel.blinkenlights.nl и энтер там дави.
<[Raiden]> telnet towel.blinkenlights.nl
<aron612> всего доброго. [Raiden]: спасибо за помощь) скоро приду с новыми вопросами))
<[Raiden]> я прячусь )
<[Raiden]> с*
<aron612> =)))
<jillsmitt> AndreX: я помню дос навигатор
<jillsmitt> Dos Navigator
<jillsmitt> там был плагин чтобы на флопике чижика-пыжика играть
<jillsmitt> год так 96ой
<novns> смешно
<AndreX> ну dn я тоже помню, но про плагин неслыхал)
<openvoid> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yHJOz_y9rZE
<[Raiden]> вот блин, а я юзал и не знал )
<novns> я помню norton commander, год так 87-й
<User476[web]> чем из под винды проверить подключение к linux серверу
<User476[web]> ssh gjlyzkcz
<User476[web]> ssh поднялся
<novns> подключение?
<novns> ping
<ubuntuhelp> novns, Понг.
<User476[web]> да
<User476[web]> что бы сессия открылась
<novns> а, так любым ssh клиентом
<AndreX> User476[web]: putty
<novns> их там куча под винду
<User476[web]> putty lfcn njkmrj rjycjkm
<User476[web]> putty даст только консоль*
<novns> а что надо?
<User476[web]> прошу прощения, за путаницу с раскладкой
<AndreX> там параметры есть можно и иксовые проги щапускать
<AndreX> з*
<novns> если нужны иксы, надо на винде запускать X-сервер
<novns> например из cygwin
<novns> и форвардить порт
<User476[web]> едрить как все сложно((
<novns> ничего сложного
<User476[web]> я за линухом сижу третий час
<novns> http://x.cygwin.com/
<novns> а нафига по сети гонять иксыв данном случае?
<novns> чем консоль не устраивает?
<User476[web]> максимум что нахватался так дурацкого сленга с форумов
<openvoid> tightvnc
<novns> User476[web], рекомендую начать с книжки какой-нибудь, их сейчас полно
<novns> основные команды и приёмы борьбы с шеллом
<User476[web]> есть потребность в запуске приложений с интерфейсом под gnome например
<novns> гном по сети можно через vnc, но будет медленно и неудобно
<novns> проще поставить линупс прямо на компьютер
<novns> зачем с сервера-то?
<[Raiden]> можно почитать ккакие реализации рдп есть, про freenx или про teamview
<novns> штука в том, что родной протокол иксов будет передавать оотдельные окна - считай приложения, а не весь рабочий стол
<[Raiden]> vnc имхо самый медленный вариант из возможных
<novns> если нужен десктоп, нет никакого смысла его гонять по сети
<novns> сегодня, кстати, двойной праздник
<User476[web]> в общем суть проблемы - необходим сервер терминальный, основные задачи: терминал, редактор текстов, и браузер желательно  огнелиса.
<novns> User476[web], для этого не нужно весь десктоп по сети гонять
<novns> ssh -X и запускать там приложения
<novuyUbuntoid> Привет всем, как нормально переключаться на ноуте между двумя видюхами? Intel и  Nvidia
<User476[web]> к этому серверу будет коннектится примерно 15 пользователей одновременно и все должно работать под Hyper-V
<User476[web]> далее сложнее, подключаться к серверу необходимо с бездисковых терминалов.
<User476[web]> загрузчик используемый при этом thinstation
<novuyUbuntoid> так кто подскажет че сделать с видюхами
<[Raiden]> User476[web]: почитай про FreeNX , а в ообще я не в курсе.
<User476[web]> я уж молчу про то что, к этому делу позже необходимо прикрутить авторизацию на домене 2208 r2
<User476[web]> Знатоки, подскажите в какую сторону рыть
<User506[web]> всем привет установил убунту как кирилицу переключить скажите плз
<User476[web]> Alt+Shift
<User506[web]> спс
<Onkeltem> Фух... Создал 5 баг репортов на Ланчпаде - о глючном gnome-shell
<Onkeltem> Удивило, что ни одной похожей баги не было найдено
<baronos> Onkeltem: ссыль дай посмотрю)
<Onkeltem> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-shell/+bug/880419
<novuyUbuntoid> кто что может сказать про bumblebee ?
<Onkeltem> https://bugs.launchpad.net/~aneganov baronos, 5 нижних
<Onkeltem> ой, даже 6, а не 5
<Onkeltem> причем все такие прям я не знаю - ущербные - не баг репорты, а ошибки. Прям стыдно за релиз (
<[Raiden]> за релиз гнома или релиз убунты?
<baronos> Onkeltem: у тебя бук?
<Onkeltem> [Raiden]: а бог их разберет, и того и другого видимо
<Onkeltem> [Raiden]: я же не могу потестить всё тоже самое без Убунты
<Onkeltem> поэтмоу отправил все репорты в gnome-shell но на ланчпаде
<Onkeltem> вроде правильное место выбрал
<Onkeltem> baronos: да, Acer  5930G
<baronos> на ПК таких багов нету, у меня один баг бывает изредка, когда радиотрей который я перенес на топпанель грузит радио и тут же нажать на дополнение погоды гном слетает, но вернуть его просто)
<[Raiden]> Onkeltem: очень может быть, однако если баг апстримовый + увлечение каноникал своим юнити...
<[Raiden]> может вылиться в игнор ) Имхо.
<Onkeltem> baronos: странно, чем бы казалось бук от настольника отличается?
<Onkeltem> [Raiden]: вот из-за этого я и не люблю писать баг репорты. Толку обынчо - НОЛЬ
<Onkeltem> а время потрачено
<baronos> Onkeltem: а вот это не в моей компетенции ответить на этот вопрос)) я бы сказал размером)
<[Raiden]> Лучше всетаки писануть )
<baronos> щас 64 поставлю, посмотрю как будет себя вести) в 11.04 я локти кусал от нервоза)
<Onkeltem> Угу, согласен. А то если все будут думать, что бесполезно, то как с выборами в России получится )
<Onkeltem> Возникла идея - пойти на убунтуфорумс и по каждой баге создать топик )
<Onkeltem> и ссыльнуться на ланчпад, типа - конфирмните
<baronos> а может на гном форум?
<baronos> если есть такой)
<Onkeltem> почему-то мне кажется, что проблема именно в убунтовском гноме
<Onkeltem> и еще мне кажется, что если поставиться с нуля, все глюки могут уйти (
<[Raiden]> такое может быть
<[Raiden]> proposed реп в источниках включи, там генерятся обновки чуть раньше\чаще
<[Raiden]> может чего пофиксится\ухудшится :)
 * Onkeltem вспомнил, что собирался сегодня поработать и с утра запустил Eclipse, потом решил понять почему он тормозит, узнал о некоем PhpStorm, поставил его, начал чинить его глюки, потом полез переставлять java, потом всё упало, потом... потом... а теперь вот 6 багрепорÑ
<[Raiden]> я решил посмотреть на развитие гнома из кде. Тут спокойней. Хотя свои траблы есть, в основном в потреблении ресурсов.
<Onkeltem> Не проясните ситуацию с sun oracle java - она что стала закрытой? Почему из репозитария исчезла?
<Onkeltem> ну то есть из ppa я её поставил, но... 7-ки вот вроде и не планируется?
<Alagos> Добрый вечер. Подскажите, а как создавать и удалять базу данных не заходя в командную строку самого mysql?
<HulyWar> Снова я к вам за помощью, гуру вы наши.... наутилус, xubuntu... не мог вывести обоину и в инете вычитал что надо ставить gnome-control-center... появилось обоина появилась... http://img204.imageshack.us/img204/3144/42610089.png но появилась и панель сверху, которая не уезжает, не сÐ
<Peps[web]> Добрый вечер. Установил mythbuntu 11.10. Ужасно всё тормозит, приложения открываются долго, а после нажатия кнопки долго висят... Что можно сделать?
<HulyWar> unity удалял, но в реестре (dconf-editor) остается ветка юнити и там только ланчер..
<aleksei`> хмм, после последнего обновления флеш плеер тормозить жутко начал ...
<HulyWar> система х64?
<aleksei`> естестно
<HulyWar> баг
<aleksei`> на 32 не тормазит походу
<Peps[web]> всё жутко тормозит, подскажите что делать?
<aleksei`> всё всё?
<HulyWar> я находил что-то липа плагина в лиса и там он ставил для 64 битки
<Peps[web]> ну например firefox mozila запускается минуту
<aleksei`> ровно минуту?
<Peps[web]> и каждая вкладка долго открывается, хотя скорость инета 7 Мб
<aleksei`> HulyWar, да я по разному пробовал уже
<HulyWar> Алексей, http://habrahabr.ru/blogs/ubuntu/49708/
<Peps[web]> aleksei`, ну не минуту, но все же заметно долго
<Peps[web]> 15 сек
<HulyWar> комп по системе как?
<HulyWar> по шкале нагрузки и т.д. еще
<Peps[web]> где посмотреть? проц примерно 1.8 оперативки 1 гиг, видюха вроде 256
<Peps[web]> где посмотреть можно, точно скажу
<aleksei`> HulyWar, неа, всё равно тормаза
<HulyWar> в системе должен быть системный монитор
<HulyWar> aleksei`, странно... мне помогало
<aleksei`> ну у меня не только в ливе тормазит
<aleksei`> лисе*
<HulyWar> ну так он должен скачать плагин, перезапустишь лиса, появится справа от поиска значек флэша и таи надо пункт выбрать вроде инстал 64 бит
<HulyWar> он ко всем поставит
<aleksei`> ссылка не арбайтен )))
<HulyWar> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=166958.0 смотрел?
<aleksei`> HulyWar, и так делал тоже ))) да ладно, пусть тормазит
<HulyWar> я на Xubuntu поставил во время установки (можно через центр приложений установить но не плеер а называется "Настройка Adobe Flash") и ютуб не думает даже тормозить
<aleksei`> да ютуб у меня тоже вроде не тормозит
<aleksei`> игры тормозят в одноклассноках и жена пилит мозг )))
<yacoov> )
<HulyWar> ))
<aleksei`> не смешно )))
<HulyWar> надо в хост прописать http://www.odnoklasniki.ru    127.0.0.0 ))
<aleksei`> ну ну
<HulyWar> не обижайся, но зло это
<aleksei`> согласен что зло
<aleksei`> но объясни это моей жене )))
<HulyWar> поэтому я еще не женат)
<aleksei`> надо будет как-нить добраться и х32 поставить
<baronos> HulyWar: потому что все потенциальные жены сидят в одноклассниках?)
<aleksei`> не заметит разницы )))
<HulyWar> http://otvety.google.ru/otvety/thread?tid=1fed7c236db488ac
<HulyWar> неееееееееее не в этом дело... однокласники обдиралово... лишняя статья расходов)
<HulyWar> Алексей, ссыль тебе
<aleksei`> спс, но и там я уже был давно )))
<baronos> aleksei`: А в хроме тормозит флеш?
<HulyWar> https://launchpad.net/~sevenmachines/+archive/flash/+files/flashplugin64-installer_11.0.1.129-0ubuntu0~sevenmachines1_amd64.deb а это пробовал?
<aleksei`> вроде неа
<aleksei`> сейчас проверим
<HulyWar> давай))
<HulyWar> тока это... вырубай бравузеры)
<baronos> aleksei`: а то болванка с 64 уже записываеться)
<aleksei`> ну я догадался что надо обрубать )))
<aleksei`> baronos, тебя огорчать или нет? ))
<HulyWar> baronos везде тормозит... не привентят никак к 64 битам флэш
<baronos> aleksei`: давай)
<baronos> значит у меня не будет)
<aleksei`> baronos, крч огорчайся тогда, флеш тормозит жутко в одноклассниках )))
<[Raiden]> если речь про 11.10 , линк выше не нужен, вроде
<[Raiden]> там и так уже 64бит
<[Raiden]> или у меня просто при обновлении остался
<aleksei`> [Raiden], я про 10.04 говорю
<[Raiden]> ок
<aleksei`> в 11.10 вроде тоже самое
<HulyWar> http://ubuntu-tweak.com/source/sevenmachines-flash/ тут вот еще пишут... но ты там быль наверно уже)
<aleksei`> да я всё облазил уже, походуразводиться придётся )))
<yacoov> lol
<HulyWar> жаль
<baronos> или ей в виртуалке сделать винду и там пусть играет в одноклассниках)
<aleksei`> убунту влияет на семейную жизнь )))
<HulyWar> она наверно весь день сидела в однокласниках и мужа выбирала нового ))
<HulyWar> ага
<aleksei`> у которога флешработает ))
<HulyWar> я б сказал флэш
<HulyWar> ага)
<HulyWar> и руки под флэш заточены :D
<copyerfiled> как посмотреть действующие правила iptables
<aleksei`> именно!!!
<baronos> кто то вчера говорил что у него раскладка меняеться на ктрл+шифт, тогда когда сначала шифт зажмешь а потом ктрл, дак вот у меня он у меня туда сюда обратно и силой мысли меняет и медленно и быстро)
<yacoov> aleksei ставь хп на виртуалку и не парся
<HulyWar> baronos, это был я)
<baronos> HulyWar: хехе))
<HulyWar> у меня чет всеравно летает)) забил)
<baronos> HulyWar: и даже если синхронно нажать и то меняет)
<HulyWar> )
<baronos> лад я полетел на 64
<aleksei`> удачи )))
<HulyWar> ну если гномовский контрол центр ставить то сохраняет
<HulyWar> удачи)
<aleksei`> copyerfiled, ну поидее iptables -l
<yacoov> куда полетел?
<copyerfiled>  aleksei`:  нет непоказывает :(
<aleksei`> copyerfiled, а у тебя уже есть правила какие-нить сохранённые?
<copyerfiled>  aleksei`: сохраненные есть, но если скажем они не сохранены, как мне их посмотреть в том виде в котором они вводятся?
<copyerfiled> не сохраняя в файл
<aleksei`> copyerfiled, ну тогда iptables -h или iptables --help тебе поможет
<aleksei`> там точно где-то про вывод цепочек правил было
<HulyWar> http://posix.ru/network/iptables/
<copyerfiled> :)
<HulyWar> можно ешо во http://www.opennet.ru/docs/RUS/iptables/ но эт для параноикофф и задротофф)
<HulyWar> и кстати старое(( наврятли чет поменялось
<aleksei`> вау, а у меня же ХР стоит уже на виртуалке )))
<aleksei`> давно оказывается
<HulyWar> http://pm4u.narod.ru/iptables.htm еще и новее
<HulyWar> aleksei`, ну ващеее))
<HulyWar> подарок
<HulyWar> обнови там флэш и пусть жена отблагодарит))
<HulyWar> борщеем)
<aleksei`> надо запучтить вначале )))
<baronos[web]> эх поперла установка)
<HulyWar> )))
<BlancoD> ubuntu 11.10, qutIM отлично сворачивается в трей, но НЕ разварачивается =( как его из трея вернуть?
<baronos[web]> открыть его в приложениях  и он развернется, или в настройках смотреть что то типа сворачивания в трей или интеграции и так далее
<BlancoD> в приложениях открываю, ничего не происходит
<hunter-12> всем ку
<baronos[web]> остаёться смотреть настройки
<BlancoD> в настройках выбор, либо сворачиваться в трей, либо не сварачиваться
<baronos[web]> а  втрее его видно?
<BlancoD> других настроек про трей к сожалению нет
<BlancoD> да в трее он есть
<hunter-12> где декоратор компиза может хранить настройки?
<jillsmitt> а можно мне еще две такие панели как сбоку?
<jillsmitt> вниз и наверх, а панель сверху вниз
<baronos[web]> BlancoD:  по нему жамкнуть мышкой
<baronos[web]> BlancoD: гном-щелл или юнити?
<BlancoD> baronos[web]: unity
<BlancoD> baronos[web]: мышкой то отлично жмякается и там много чего можно сделать из трея, нельзя только одного, развернуть окно
<BlancoD> что бы вернуть окно приходится перезаходить в него
<BlancoD> =\
<baronos[web]> BlancoD: печально, просто я в шелле сижу, и там с ритмбокс такая же беда, но когда его на топпанель перенесешь то он открывваеться
<[Raiden]> я думаю авторы таких плейеров как ритмбокс или баньши, получа.т деньги что ы не реализовывать пооддержку куе
<[Raiden]> либо просто идиоты
<[Raiden]> простите не удержался.
<baronos[web]> хехе)) но я в основном только радиотрей юзаю так что остальное мне не нужно)
<yacoov> lala
<aleksei`> блин, походу одноклассники сами по себе тормозят )))
<yacoov> ))))))
<aleksei`> щас нафиг на роутере поставлю блок и скажу что не работает сайт )))
<aleksei`> сломался типо :D
<yacoov> лол
<User436[web]> Здравствуйте! Подскажите пожалуйста как в убунту 11.10 переключить новый интерфейс с левой панелью на старый где две панели всерху и снизу?
<Sergey_IT> User436[web]: ставь 10.04
<User436[web]> А наа этой никак?
<bosyi> как. только сами искать не хотите как?
<Sergey_IT> а смысл?
<bosyi> искать? конечно, зачем, можно в irc спросить...
<User436[web]> обыскался, не нашел. Панели "Экран входа в систему" тут я не нашел
<bosyi> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=171268.0
<AndreX> User436[web]: ставь gnome-fallback будет тебе 2 панели)
<User436[web]> Отлично! Спасибо большое!!!
<yacoov> gnome-session-fallback
<fomi> здрасьте всем
<yacoov> хай
<fomi> вчера я спрашивал насчет драйвер ВайФай, сегодня таки установил броком STA и теперь работает!
<fomi> бродком*
<yacoov> малодетс
<fomi> так и знаю почему вчера не заиграл. И заигшрает ли сегодня если перезагрузиться :)
<fomi> не знаю*
<fomi> какой ирц клиент вы бы порекомендовали? в виндоз привык к мирку.
<aleksei`> weechat
<vkkr> xchat
<aleksei`> или kvirc ,он больше на mIRC похож
<fomi> вичата не вижу в софтвере центре
<aleksei`> он консольный
<aleksei`> я не дочитал до конца фразу просто, что к mirc привык
<fomi> и квирка не вижу. Есть лирк
<fomi> но это вроде ася
<aleksei`> sudo apt-get install kvirc или xchat
<aleksei`> это всё в консоли
<fomi> или оба :)
<fomi> счас начнем с хчата, кврирк когда то видел под вин
<aleksei`> ну выбирай сам
<shenmue> гаджим лучше
<Sergey_IT> а чем пидгин не устраивает?
<fomi> а как в консоль скпировать ?
<baronos[web]> +fomi ктрл+шифт+С
<baronos[web]> ой V
<copyerfiled> соединяемся из убунты к убунте по фтп соединение проходит, лист файлов неполучается получить ошибка: 200 port command successful
<copyerfiled> кто встречал такое? с вин машин все нормально
<fomi> baronos, спасиб, в доке прочитал
<copyerfiled> туплю тоесть это не ошибка, просто на этом все заканчивается :(
<The_BROS> Подскажите, чем лучше удалить шум с фото и улучшить цветопередачу?
<copyerfiled> The_BROS: покупкой профессионального фотоаппарата
<The_BROS> <copyerfiled> есть менее радикальные методы?
<copyerfiled> The_BROS: извини, конечно за такой ответ :) мм ну удалять после уже позно, а вот фотографировать с минимальным ISO можно заранее
<Sergey_IT> фотошоп
<yacoov> фотожоп
<yacoov> )
<The_BROS> <copyerfiled> фото сделано на iPhone. На выставку не претендует. Нужно просто убрать артефакты шума цифровой фото, а также улучшить уровни. В идеале, чтобы это было не слишком трудоемко. Может есть программы для любителей?
<Sergey_IT> The_BROS, в инете когда-то искал - есть такие программы
<copyerfiled> The_BROS: gimp убунтовский ответ фотожопу, а больше я незнаю :(
<Sergey_IT> copyerfiled, чего ругаешься?
<yacoov> линукс это сила
<copyerfiled> извиняюсь - фотошопу
<copyerfiled> :)
<Sergey_IT> yacoov, знание - сила )
<baronos[web]> знание лиукса - это ппц ваще)
<yacoov> фото в жопу - фотожоп
<yacoov> да
<yacoov> хе что за сила
<Sergey_IT> ну все испоганят... что за народ (
<yacoov> кто?
<yacoov> что?
<FFalcon> подскажите плиз аналог ACDSee под линукс
<yacoov> Фалькон шотвелл
<FFalcon> а он умеет обрезать/сжимать/конвертировать?
<fomi> говорят Gwenview почти все умеет
<fomi> я искал аналог виндового fsviewer , советуют Gwenview
<[Raiden]> и гимп юзаю.  Кога смотр юв смотрелке - вызываю гим кв контекстном меню
<[Raiden]> а вам наверное надо digicam или любой другой медендер фото. Гвенвиев просто смотрелка
<[Raiden]> kam
<[Raiden]> опечатки блин
<FFalcon> ок... спасиб...
<FFalcon> кстати.. никто никаким образом не заставил работать сканер МФУ Canon MF4410 ?
<[Raiden]> на гтк это будет http://yorba.org/shotwell/
<[Raiden]> You can rotate, crop, reduce red-eye, and adjust the exposure, saturation, tint, and temperature of each photo.
<[Raiden]> в убунте он вроде ждаже по умолчанию, если юнити версия
<[Raiden]> дигикам покруче, там вроде даже детект лиц замутили )
<aron612> всем еще раз привет
<aron612> рейден тут?
<[Raiden]> поломал чего?
<aron612> не. тока вернулся)
<aron612> куда там фотки скидывать?
<[Raiden]> да обменников для картинок полно. itmages.ru
<aron612> а чем отличаются типы ввода?
<shenmue> в корзину можно
<fomi> Raiden, точно в 11.10 есть shotwell
<aron612> http://storage6.static.itmages.ru/i/11/1023/h_1319396370_3129113_af1d699ddc.png как сделать нормальное оформление???
<aron612> настройка кнопок, процесс бара и тд. где это?
<[Raiden]> http://storage7.static.itmages.ru/i/11/1023/h_1319396455_7467610_aeeaaeb35c.png
<[Raiden]> aron612: alt+f2  -> systemsetting  , там надо выбрать тему, по умолчанию в кде oxygene , есть ещё оксиген для гтк2 и 3 что бы всё одинаково было
<[Raiden]> на ппа ищется
<aron612> ну просто я баловался с рабочими средами и какая то поставила такую шляпу. аля вин98
<aron612> Команда 'systemsettings' из пакета 'systemsettings' (main)
<aron612> systemsetting: команда не найдена
<aron612> то есть?
<[Raiden]> как-то кривовато у тебя кеды стали. sudo apt-get install systemsettings
<aron612> и не говори. не кеда а говноступы
<aron612> хы. Для их удаления используйте 'apt-get autoremove'.
<aron612> обновлено 0, установлено 0 новых пакетов, для удаления отмечено 0 пакетов, и 0 пакетов не обновлено.
<aron612> и список пакетов сверху
<[Raiden]> пишет уже устанволено?
<[Raiden]> нов*
<aron612> да
<[Raiden]> опечатка может systemsettings
<[Raiden]> набери
<aron612> во. запустилась
<[Raiden]> или скопируй )
<[Raiden]> или бли чере меню открой настроки
<[Raiden]> компутер - параметры системы
<aron612> о. спс. тгк+ стоял
<[Raiden]> если мои шоты видел, у меня таскбар иконками
<aron612> http://storage8.static.itmages.ru/i/11/1023/h_1319397067_8227523_d535ef319f.png это что? ага видел. себе так собирался намутить но отдельной панелькой
<[Raiden]> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:hrvojes/kde-goodies ;sudo apt-get update
<aron612> на одной панельке ярлычки и трей с часами, на другой таск бар
<[Raiden]> sudo apt-get install gtk2-engines-oxygen gtk3-engines-oxygen plasma-widget-icon-tasks
<aron612> E: Неизвестный тип '-src' в строке 3 в списке источников /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ubuntu-x-swat-x-updates-oneiric.list
<aron612> E: Не удалось прочитать перечень источников.
<[Raiden]> у меня не ярлычки, это таскбар + ярлычки в 1 флаконе, как в вин7
<aron612> сурово. у меня 3 ошибки в апдейт листе. че делать?
<aron612> E: Неизвестный тип '-src' в строке 3 в списке источников /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ubuntu-x-swat-x-updates-oneiric.list
<[Raiden]> aron612: нудали файлы или закоментируй в них строки )
<[Raiden]> 3 строка
<aron612> каким образом?
<[Raiden]> если в кде, можно kdesudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ubuntu-x-swat-x-updates-oneiric.list
<[Raiden]> и символ # в начале плохой строки
<[Raiden]> или sudo nano ... если в консоли
<aron612> а я все через sudo набираю)
<[Raiden]> в нано кстати можно подсветку синтаксиса включить, но как сча не скажу, в гугле найдете.
<fomi> всеп пока споконой ночи
<aron612> пофиг. нано юзаю только когда не вгружена рабочая среда
<aron612> я через гедит запустил
<[Raiden]> через судо только в консоли можно , если через alt+f2 , то надо kdesudo или gksu , терминальынй запрос в фон уйдет
<aron612> а чего через сюдо нельзя?
<aron612> через сюдо работает тоже
<[Raiden]> в альт+ф2 нет, ты просто не увидишь ничего
<[Raiden]> значит пароль ещё действует
<AndreX> ls /usr/share/nano/ | grep ".nanorc" | awk '{print "include /usr/share/nano/"$1}' > ~/.nanorc
<AndreX> подсветка синтаксиса в нано
<AndreX> в некоторых дистрах уже по умолчанию сделано
<[Raiden]> в убунте нет
<[Raiden]> zcat /usr/share/doc/nano/examples/nanorc.sample.gz ~/.nanorc
<[Raiden]> ^)
<[Raiden]> в прочем тоже самое выйдет
<[Raiden]> а нет, вру, там строки закоменчены
<AndreX> )
<aron612> E: Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<[Raiden]> и > я пропустил. Старею.
<yacoov> как так ?
<aron612> замучали ошибки
<[Raiden]> aron612: да не важно. Игнорируй
<aron612> скорее просто устал)
<[Raiden]> бывает такое что ппа или репы пропадают, прекращают существовать. А бывает просто временно в дауне
<aron612> [Raiden]: каквиджет называется ?
<[Raiden]> Icon-Only Task Manager
<[Raiden]> если не понарвится грохнешь
<yacoov> там тарам
<aron612> понравится) я в 7 с ними долго работал)
<[Raiden]> aron612: что бы прикрепить чего-нить, пкм по значку.
<[Raiden]> ещё хотел сказат ь, что kate круче чем gedit , по умолчанию ест ьвыбор кодировок на лету как минимум.
<[Raiden]> в гедит так тоже можно ,если на хабре поискать плагин
<[Raiden]> или в гугле
<aron612> ды я понял. вот по настройкам кати как раз лащил)
<aron612> не помнишь как в юнити называются темы черная и белая?
<[Raiden]> ambiance radiance
<[Raiden]> aron612: а про табы окон знаешь?
<[Raiden]> aron612: если у тебя тема заголовков оксиген, открой 2 окна, и средней кнопкой заголовок 1 окна перетащи на заголовок другого
<aron612> спс. цвет оформления кде хочу теплым сделать)
<aron612> 0_0 о как
<aron612> не знал. спс за полезную инфу
<[Raiden]> aron612: где настройка цветов нажми загрузить новые схемы, может найдется уже что-нить подходящее
<aron612> я когда то после линуха искал амарок под винду =))
<[Raiden]> ))
<[Raiden]> я когда-то давно тоже, когда был амарок 1.4х
<aron612> виджет не установился. или релог надо?
<[Raiden]> сча clementine есть. Не могу сказат ьчто самый прямой плейер, но 1 из тех котоыре мне нравятся. Вин версия есть тож.
<[Raiden]> aron612: сек
<[Raiden]> ну или сделай релогин, что бы не думать долго )
<aron612> а массовое переименование есть в файловых менеджерах? или отдельный пакет качать?
<[Raiden]> не искал
<aron612> приготовление чая lol
<[Raiden]> aron612: выдели в делфине штуки 3 файла и нажми ф2
<Nor8> aron612: Массовое есть в Thunar
<aron612> Nor8: спс
<aron612> [Raiden]: о. кул. в дельфине робит. спс
<aron612> амбиенс тема есть, а радиенс нет(
<[Raiden]> Nor8: http://storage3.static.itmages.ru/i/11/1023/h_1319399216_9002190_f0f29ab163.png
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> aron612: если не будет хватать дельфина , на qt есть ещё krusader и doublecmd-qt двухпанельники.
<aron612> о. а как в фф воткнуть адоб флеш ?
<Nor8>  [Raiden]: Всё, эмеральд найден )))
<[Raiden]> aron612: 32\64бит дистр?
<[Raiden]> Nor8: поздр )
<aron612> 64
<AndreX> !flash64 > aron612
<ubuntuhelp> aron612, please see my private message
<aron612> в клементайне есть компактный режим?
<AndreX> хотя у меня и без этого ппа всё нормально с флешем в фф
<[Raiden]> Nor8: в 11.10 в репах 64 бит флэш, не знаешь?
<[Raiden]> а то я обновкой ставился, у меня старый пакет стоит
<stolzus> судя по ubuntu-tweak - да, 64-битный
<stolzus> если ты про ppa
<yacoov> flash 11
<copyerfiled> скажите, вот есть proftpd настроен на использование реальных учеток пользователей, каждый запирается в своем домашнем каталоге, можно ли еще создать виртуальную учетную запись которая будет скажем иметь полный доступ к файлам в /home/user/ftp и запираться в 
<aron612> у меня стоит пакет какой то. но в плагинах нет в фф
<aron612> я ставил из центра обнов
<[Raiden]> aron612: думаю sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer должно хватить
<aron612> не хватает
<[Raiden]> и потом фф перезапусти
<[Raiden]> не может быть )
<[Raiden]> aron612: adobe-flashplugin adobe-flash-properties-kde тогда
<stolzus> aron612: в каком смысле "не хватает"? не устанавливается или плохо работает?
<[Raiden]> Nor8: : в 11.10 в репах 64 бит флэш, не знаешь?
<Nor8> да
<[Raiden]> ок
<Nor8> Там обе версии
<yacoov> v partner repah
<AndreX> flashplugin-downloader стоит и всё, а флеш работает бубунту 11.10
<aron612> adobe-flashplugin: команда не найдена
<[Raiden]> у меня показывает что flashplugin-downloader 32бит пакет
<[Raiden]> aron612: пакет, не команда
<[Raiden]> aron612: sudo apt-get install  adobe-flashplugin adobe-flash-properties-kde
<[Raiden]> или  gtk по вкусу
<aron612> да ты волшебник
<aron612> робит.
<aron612> я свой затер и поставил по первой ссылке
<aron612> спс огромное!
<Nor8> [Raiden]: C драйверами нвидиа уже разобрались? )))
<aleksei`> ммм, а я поставил флэш плеер с сайта адоба прямо и всё заработало )))
<[Raiden]> Nor8: тот чел пропал куда-то. А ты 290х не ставил ещё?
<Nor8>  [Raiden]: Нет, поддержка для нее заявлена вообще?
<[Raiden]> поддержка в каком смысле?
<[Raiden]> ты про что? :)
<[Raiden]> если про чела с видюхой то 5хх поддержка заявлена
<Nor8>  [Raiden]: Ты про драйвер или версию видеокарты?
<[Raiden]> драйвер
<[Raiden]> сек
<Nor8>  [Raiden]: Нет  такой версии )))
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=32111
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Для включения/выключения кэширования добавлена опция "GLShaderDiskCache",    И как эту опция на линуксе включить? )))
<[Raiden]> ну наверное в xorg.conf типа Option name  true
<[Raiden]> в секци screen
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Ты то поставил себе этот драйвер?
<stolzus> есть команда, которая генерирует xorg.conf
<[Raiden]> неа
<aron612> [Raiden]: кстати. вбивал секцию скрин в ксорг - не грузится
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Какой хорг? ))) Где он лежит вообще в 11.10?
<[Raiden]> aron612: там должно быт ьбольше чем 1 секция, что бы работало.
<stolzus> причём генерирует его со всеми опциями, которые закоментированы, и их нужно только раскоментировать
<stolzus> в убунту нет xorg.conf по-умолчанию
<[Raiden]> stolzus: в случае закрытого драйвера там не будет всех опций
<[Raiden]> указано
<stolzus> а, да. вероятно. я лишь открытый пользовал
<stolzus> закрытый перестал поддерживаться
<aron612> ну моих штуки 3 и еще полностью копировал секцию скрин
<aron612> в клементе есть в настройках фоновый звук "гипножапа" =) и это не опечатка)))))
<Nor8>  Хорошо, где лежит хорг.конф закрытого драйвера?
<[Raiden]> Nor8: ьтам же где и всегда, там и лежит
<Nor8>  [Raiden]: НЕту там _)))
<stolzus> в убунту нет xorg.conf по-умолчанию
<AndreX> Nor8: а видюха какая?
<aron612> че то поюзал кде и тормозить стал чуток
<Nor8> AndreX: Шучу, есть он.
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Короткий он какой то
<AndreX> 4 строчки, чё нормально)
<[Raiden]> Nor8: sudo X -configure :1 ; sudo mv ~/xorg.conf.new /etc/X11/xorg.conf или  /usr/lib/nvidia-current/bin/nvidia-xconfig или генерация в nvidia-settings
<AndreX> nvidia-xconfig уж тогда
<[Raiden]> Nor8: если у тебя всё работает,  длиннее не нужен.
<[Raiden]> ой, там в коментах пишут флэш падает
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Где там?
<[Raiden]> на опеннете
<Nor8>  [Raiden]: Клон эмпати http://www.instantbird.com/   )))))
<[Raiden]> слышал
<[Raiden]> вроде клон пиджина и фф
<aron612> а виджет так и не установился
<[Raiden]> aron612: те опции из секции скрин можно прописать ещё в секцию девайс
<aron612> ща попробую
<[Raiden]> почему при этом не грузится, надо лог смотреть в /var
<[Raiden]> мне лень проверять )
<aron612> верю)
<Nor8>  кто-нибудь поставил себе 285 драйвер нвидиа со сватовского ппа?
<aron612> да че за борода? в эмпати и фоксе все равно оформление кнопок как вин98
<aron612> я поставил
<[Raiden]> aron612: там для гтк отдельно тема выберается
<[Raiden]> aron612: и покажи ещё ls -la ~ |grep gtkrc
<[Raiden]> ещё то что будет через судо , другую тему будет иметь, лечится вбором темы или копированием конфигов руту
<aron612> где?
<[Raiden]> aron612: http://storage4.static.itmages.ru/i/11/1024/h_1319401587_3125229_31062b99a0.png
<[Raiden]> такой настройк инет?
<aron612> нет вроде
<[Raiden]> сча доставим
<[Raiden]> kde-config-gtk пакет
<stolzus> aron612: с темами проблема, видимо из-за gtk3
<[Raiden]> врятли
<stolzus> ну, судя по тому, что я вчера читал
<stolzus> ибо у меня qt приложения не цепляли тему
<stolzus> вылечил
<[Raiden]> если тема написана нормально, то применится и к2 и к3
<[Raiden]> + я челу уже дал гтк-энджин для гтк3
<[Raiden]> stolzus: у нас тут в обещм долгий разговор...
<stolzus> ну ты про обратную сторону. в кедах гтк
<stolzus> а я наоборот. qt в крысе
<[Raiden]> ясно, двойные темы просто ищи 2\3 и системсеттингс доставь кдешный, выбери там gtk+ тему.
<aron612> инет че то пропал не вовремя
<stolzus> я говорю, что поправил уже. и лечилось не только так :)
<[Raiden]> ок )
<[Raiden]> буду в крысе - обращусь мб )
<stolzus> хотя NetworkManager и Software Sourse выдают какую-то левую тему
<stolzus> вообще левую. из мира win95
<novuyUbuntoid> подскажите плиз по поводу bumblebee пользовался кто?
<yacoov> t
<baronos> полет 64 бубна шикарный)
<Nor8>  baronos: А с чего не быть то ему шикарным?
<baronos> Nor8: у меня проблемы в 11.04 были, жутко тормозил и флэш мозг трепал) а тут прям ваще чума)
<Sergey_IT> еще не вечер
<aleksei`> baronos, у меня всё решилось с флэшем, поставил с адобовского сайта и заработало
<aleksei`> до сих пор не верю чтоб на х64 всё работало без тормозов ...
<Nor8> baronos: Не было проблем с флэшэм начиная с 9.04 64-битной. Откуда вы их берете, не пойму.
<baronos> aleksei`: хехе, а я говорил что у меня порблем тут не будет 11,10 с гном шеллом это шедевр)
<aleksei`> baronos, ну а мне и 10.04 катит )))
<baronos> Nor8: сейчас у меня проблем нету, я поставил exaile с плагином от контакта дак мне больше ничего не надо тут)
<aleksei`> Nor8, вот ты говоришь небыло проблем с флэшем, а чтож тогда томозит пострашному у многих?
<aron612> хрень какая то с инетом
<aron612> параметры системы не грузятся)
<Nor8> aleksei`: Сие науке не известно, есть версия, что происходит синхронизация на телепатическом уровне компа со своим владельцем.
<Nor8> ;-)
<aleksei`> ну если так, тогда всё ясно ))) претензий и вопросов больше не имею.
<[Raiden]> плохая карма влияет + не д овсех доходило 64бит флэш поставить, а 32битный реально работал плохо.
<novuyUbuntoid> как выйти из консольного режима в убунту 11.10?) ctrl+alt+f7 не помогает
<[Raiden]> :)
<[Raiden]> novuyUbuntoid: соседние эфки попробуй. если не помогает, то может это единственный режим.
<[Raiden]> )
<novuyUbuntoid>  XD
<Nor8> aleksei`: Если серьезно, то возможно, что что то криво отрабатывает на уровне железа. К примеру ати + интель или еще что-нибудь.
<Alagos> Я был как задать df вывод на английском или какой там у него есть более продвинутый аналог?
<aleksei`> ну вот у меня например проблемы тоже с флэшем были, тормозило жутко и в64 битной версии
<[Raiden]> LANG=c df -h
<Alagos> Я просто забыл где находил эту опцию...
<Alagos> Вроди в мане... Но на этот раз ее там не было...
<Nor8> aleksei`: Руками копируешь файл libflashplayer.so в папку плугинс и никаких проблем не возникает.
<[Raiden]> чсно говоря, пробелмы  с флэшем у меня были и в 32 и в 64бит версии :)
<aleksei`> Nor8, ага, все так говорят ))) но не помогло )))
<[Raiden]> блемы*
<aleksei`> [Raiden], а сейчас чёт заработало всё, соффа загрузил и всё летает )))
<Nor8> aleksei`: А проц и видео какие у тебя?
<aleksei`> intel+nvidia
<[Raiden]> плейер miro флэш не показывает в 64бит версии
<Nor8> aleksei`: Ну вот, а амд+нвидиа все работает норм )))))
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Миро да, не хочет.
<[Raiden]> пока единственная проблема мной встреченная
<aleksei`> Nor8, ну у амд скажем так архитектура другая немного ... )))
<Alagos> А как добавить алиас df -h? Экранировать пробел как то или в кавычки брать?
<Nor8> aleksei`:  Потому и не тормозит видимо.
<[Raiden]> Alagos:одинарыне кавычки например
<Alagos> bash: alias: `df -h': invalid alias name
<Alagos> Очень жаль..
<aleksei`> Nor8, ну может конечно у меня руки кривые, но и на амди на интеле (прада везде видяха нвидиа) в х64 флэш тормозил жутко.
<[Raiden]> не ` и '  , а  '  '
<Alagos> Так это терминал так написал, а на самом деле там стоят ' '
<aleksei`> а в х32 как ни странно всёок было
<Nor8> aleksei`: двухядерные?
<[Raiden]> Alagos: alias df='df -h'
<novuyUbuntoid> ставил bumblebee, оставил установку контролом ц, теперь начинаю ставить вышибает на черный экран( на строке stages/packageinstall.UBUNTU: строка 11:  2345 Убито
<Alagos> [Raiden]: Я сделал просто alias df='LANG=c df'
<aleksei`> Nor8, и двухядерные и квады даже
<novuyUbuntoid> где косяк?
<Nor8> aleksei`: А где тормозило?
<[Raiden]> Alagos: ну это по вкусу. В первом случае кавычка всетаки не та )
<novuyUbuntoid> [Raiden] не подскажете?
<[Raiden]> флэш ещё немного умет акселерацию. И панет она только на нвидии.
<Alagos> [Raiden]: ну попробуй у себя сделать алиас 'df -h'='LANG=c df -h' и посмотри что тебе напишет :)
<[Raiden]> возможно отсюда разыне отзывы
<[Raiden]> Alagos:  df='LANG=c df -h'
<aleksei`> Nor8, а вот тут ещё интересней, по разному тормозило, где-то на рекламах жутко, где-то на играх у жены )))   С видяшками вроде небыло проблем
<[Raiden]> имена с пробелом нельзя , да
<Alagos> [Raiden]: Ну вот я о том же и говорил, что оно на пробел ругается :)
<[Raiden]> novuyUbuntoid: Нету ноута и этой проблемы. )
<Nor8> aleksei`: Адблок поставишь жене и будет она в свою ферму играть без проблем на грядке :-D
<Nor8> aleksei`: Чтобы не перегружать его рекламой
<[Raiden]> novuyUbuntoid: создай тему на форуме. Врятли ты 1 такой.
<aleksei`> Nor8, да я всё решил уже с женой ))) Всё работает и на виртуалке на мастдае ей привычней намного играть )))
<Nor8> aleksei`: А вообще не поленись залезть в настройки флэша и отрубить ему кэши всякие и сохранение на диск, вроде лучше становится.
<aleksei`> Nor8, честно тебе скажу что первым делом в настройках флеша копаться начал и отрубать фигню всякую
<aleksei`> вроде чуть чуть веселее стало всё )))
<aleksei`> baronos, как там 11.10? ))
<baronos> aleksei: безподобно, всё летает, и даже косяк со звуком скайпа исчез)
<aleksei`> baronos, что за косяк?
<baronos> aleksei`: хрипел звук при оповещении сообщения или звонка
<[Raiden]> в 11.04 у меня тоже хрипел
<[Raiden]> тут пока незнаю
<aleksei`> ммм, а у меня звуковые оповещения отключены ... може тоже хрипит )))
<baronos> он не хрипел в двух случаях на 11,04 это когда в юсб ушах, и когда скайп на 11,04 в виртуалке запущен.
<aleksei`> ммм, неа, не хрипит звук у меня.
<aron612> рейден
<aron612> у меня инет отключился.
<[Raiden]> это не лечим
<Nor8> )))
<[Raiden]> )
<Onkeltem> Это жесть
<Onkeltem> NetBeans - глючит меню, PhpStorm - тоже самое
<Onkeltem> Толи gnome-shell, толи java
<[Raiden]> посмотри bluefish
<[Raiden]> наверное 2в1 + гтк3 :)
<Onkeltem> [Raiden]: не в курсе он поддерживает integrated debugging?
<[Raiden]> не знаю
<Onkeltem> [Raiden]: по ходу нет. Удивляют люди - зачем они создают продукты, которые заведомо sucks?
<Nor8>  Создай лучше, забесплатно то )))
<Onkeltem> То есть бывают showstoppers или как они там назваются - вещи, которые просто должны быть
<Onkeltem> Nor8: я ищу молоток чтобы сделать дом, мне надо делать молоток?
<Onkeltem> Я даже сегодня поставил PhpStorm - готов за него отдать 100$
<Nor8> Onkeltem: Сравнение не правильное.
<Onkeltem> Nor8: правильное. Мне нужен инструмент.
<Onkeltem> Я готов за него хоть 300$ отдать
<Onkeltem> и даже 500
<Onkeltem> и больше, если потребуется
<Onkeltem> но его нет
<Nor8>  Ну так купи хороший или довольствуйся тем, что есть!
<[Raiden]> может искал плохо
<Nor8> Onkeltem: Не забывай прсто всегда делаь поправку на то, что это опенсорс, здесь почти все добровольно и недостатки быть могут.
<[Raiden]> eclipse  мб ещё.
<Onkeltem> Nor8: обратил внимание, что я сказал что готов платить? Я это к тому, что меня Линукс устраивает вполне - и именно поэтому я на нём последние 11 лет
<[Raiden]> лучше на форуме спросить какие бывают иде, я не кодр
<Onkeltem> Nor8: но тут речь идет об одном из основных инструментов, и это стоит того, чтобы за него заплатить если надо
<Onkeltem> Nor8: поэтому недостатки в инструменте не приемлимы
<Onkeltem> Nor8: иначе зачем за него платить? )_
<Nor8> Onkeltem: Твои желания опережают скорость улучшения продукта. Пиши кодерам, плати, будут писать тебе патчи в частном порядке, код то открытый.
<Sergey_IT> Onkeltem, а чего за продукт нужен?
<Onkeltem> Nor8: с одной стороны верно, но с другой - если УЖЕ продается продукт под мою ОС, почему он глючит из коробки? Ну вот что это за дела вообще? (
<Nor8> Onkeltem: Дела такие, что новое поколение кодеров маленько криворукое ))))
<Onkeltem> Sergey_IT: да просто классный редактор PHP/Web stuff, но чтобы работал трейсер кода в пхп нормально - ну там xdebug например
<Sergey_IT> Onkeltem, это вообще не кодинг, а скриптинг
<Onkeltem> [Raiden]: так я на Eclipse сейчас как раз. Он - лучшее, что есть из виденного. Но... один фиг он shit )
<[Raiden]> )
<Onkeltem> Sergey_IT: ты сам-то понял что сказал?
 * Sergey_IT вспомнил как кодил в кодах (
<Onkeltem> [Raiden]: то есть сравнивая с старым-древним Emacs, на котором я лет 5 работал, Eclipse не умеет делать элементарные вещи, которые Emacs умел 10 лет назад
<Onkeltem> Sergey_IT: а, то есть если это не машинный код, то скрипт? )
<Sergey_IT> Onkeltem, если не компилируется в машинный код - это скриптинг
<Onkeltem> Sergey_IT: когда ты пишешь код, есть ли разница что с ним будет?
<Onkeltem> Sergey_IT: и если следовать твоей логике, то программистов PHP, Python, Perl, JavaScript, C# - как надо называть? Скриптистами?
<Onkeltem> Sergey_IT: чуть не забыл - и что про Java скажешь? Куда оно компилируется? )
<Sergey_IT>  Onkeltem, с# и джава в промежуточный язык... А называют специалистов - программистами
<Onkeltem> Sergey_IT: ладно, решили. Так а зачем это разделение нужно? Ну, на скриптинг и кодинг?
<Sergey_IT> Onkeltem, так о чем-то поговорить надо )))
<Onkeltem> Аааа )
<Onkeltem> ok, уболтал )
<Sergey_IT> )
<Nor8>  
<Nor8>  Вот вам пример кодинга и тест флэша кар раз. )))) Заодно отдохнете от срачега. )))
<Nor8> http://vimeo.com/couchmode/channels/hd/sort:newest/30427082
<Nor8> Сам только что нашел )))
<Sergey_IT> у меня флеш отключен )
<Onkeltem> о*уенно!
<Nor8> Sergey_IT: Так включи, не стесняйся ))
<Onkeltem> он выкулючен у меня
<Onkeltem> и видео на весь экран, вполне работает
<Onkeltem> html5?
<Onkeltem> угу, уже вижу - html5 )
<Nor8> Onkeltem: А то тут в спорах, тормозит флэш или нет, вспомнил, что на вимео иногда глючил он, вот и решил проверить.
<Onkeltem> Ну так у меня флеш и отключен вообще
<Onkeltem> и я его не включал.
<Onkeltem> Nor8: хочешь сказать, что у тебя через флеш это выводится?
<Nor8>  Хочу сказать, что не обратил внимания )))
<Sergey_IT> у меня флеш требует
<Onkeltem> У меня Чроме, и ничего не требует
<Onkeltem> Надо бы на ночь засмотреть серию какую-нить... Наверное Breaking Bad
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=32110
<AndreX> прикольно, есть ещё прога для обновления ведра без перезагрузки
<sig_wall> [Raiden]: полезно. может и nvidia optimus безкостыльно однажды заработает.
<[Raiden]> угу, поздновато слегка
<[Raiden]> видно что не доминирующая платформа. На винде сначала обкатали и оттестили , потом выпустили железо. А тут изобретение костылей находу
<sig_wall> nvidia optimus, это когда есть интел и нвидия, причём видеовыводы подключены только к интелу. а на нвидии можно только гонять 3д и копировать содержимое в оверлей на интеле :(
<[Raiden]> надо хотя бы 20% рынкачто бы был окак-то иначе.
<AndreX> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=22363
<sig_wall> AndreX: баян
<sig_wall> не все обновления так встанут, а только мелки фиксы
<sig_wall> там где структуры и api не меняется
<Onkeltem> практика показывает, что надо быть производителем софта и железа сразу, чтобы всё было нормально
<Onkeltem> поэтому Apple - читеры
<Onkeltem> :)
<Onkeltem> и еще практика показывает, что чем больше версий железа, тем хуже для потребителя
<Onkeltem> начинаются разброд и метания
<Onkeltem> компьютер, процессор, видеокарта и жесткий диск - должны быть в единственном экземпляре на рынке.
<sig_wall> Onkeltem: да. и стоить 1 млн долларов
<sig_wall> т.к. деваться некуда
<Onkeltem> при выходе новой версии железа, она должна уделывать старую раза в 2 минимум, тогда имеет права продаваться )
<[Raiden]> линукс нужен план, он слишком спонтанно равзвивается + в разные стороны одновременно.  Много железа ещё осложнает всё.
<Onkeltem> sig_wall: никто не мешает размножать, так чо цена - обычная
<[Raiden]> Каноникал правильно сделала замутив сертификацию железа
<[Raiden]> чем его будет больше тем лучше
<sig_wall> Onkeltem: засчёт отсутствия конкуренции не будет низких цен вообще
<Onkeltem> [Raiden]:  Да много железа - это вообще крейзи. Как под такое систему подготовить - вообще вопрос нерешаемый. Я вот только со звуком вникал, с проблемами с Alsa. А когда вникнул, проникся и понял, что жопес реальный с этими производителями
<sig_wall> будут максимальные, за которые будут покупать массово
<[Raiden]> угу
<[Raiden]> старые креативы норм пашут в лине типа аудиджи 1\2\4
<Onkeltem> Причем под старыми креативами имеются ввиду наверное стопицот разных карт. И думаю пока их все засунули в alsa, стопицот раз пересобрав ее, прошло лет 5
<[Raiden]> ну да, если считат ьвсе старые креативы, то их много )
<Onkeltem> Я бы вообще законодательно ввел запрет на производтство железа, которое не отвечает каким-то однажды установленным спецификациям. Причем test units написать не так сложно.
<Onkeltem> точнее не на производство, а на распространение - так правильнее
<[Raiden]> эпл реально читеры. Железа мало, работы по поддерже к разы меньше + тырят из фрибсд код
<[Raiden]> а вот прибыли совсем немаленькие
<Onkeltem> [Raiden]: не говори, а
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> каноникал найдо выйти на рынок планшетов , ноутов и компов всё в 1.
<[Raiden]> для начала
<[Raiden]> можн о даже не производит ьсамим, просто свой тм + заказы вв том же фокскон + 100% поддержка дистрибутивом
<[Raiden]> это было бы прикольно )
<[Raiden]> представьте себе что вы можете купить нетбук или планшет 100% работающий из коробки с убунтой
<[Raiden]> и ещё с прикольынм лого )
<Onkeltem> ))
<Onkeltem> всё равно мне кажется надо реализовывать глобальные программы по принуждению всех следовать стандартам. В общем, в этом нет ничего архи сложного я думаю.
<Onkeltem> То есть некий стенд, в него втыкаешь железо, железов пртенетдует на то, что оно - веб-камера, ок. Далее выбираем те профили, которым оно якобы соответствует, и в автоматическом режиме тестируем.
<[Raiden]> если бы 1 фирма делала конечный дистр на линуксе....
<[Raiden]> а то их много
<Onkeltem> В итоге, если ты веб-камера, и типа ты поддерживаешь Профиль 1 и Профиль 2 - прогнали, проверили ок. А у этих профилей есть API! И любой прогер, который хочет создать ОС, взяв эти открытые стандарты и также объявляя, что он поддерживает эти два профиля, пишет
<[Raiden]> есть правда стандарт типа LSB , но он только частично работает и не везде
<Onkeltem> И воткни ты любую веб-камеру, даже самую навороченную в его новоиспеченную ОС с одним драйвером - и всё будет работать.
<Onkeltem> почему нет этого я не пойму? почему нет гос программ?
<Onkeltem> [Raiden]: подход каноникал - это принуждение производителей писать дрова под Линукс. Они начинают тут же оценивать потенциальный рынок и всё такое. Это уже проходили. Canon вот смело забил на всех нас.
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> да вот государства и военные могли бы обязат ьещё писать дрова и разрабатывать единые апи
<Onkeltem> Вот лучще бы медведев, инноватор блин, этим озаботился - спонсированием программ по унификации hw интерфейсов )
<Onkeltem> вот вот вот
<[Raiden]> с массовыми расстрелами несогласных программеров - тогда точно сработает
<[Raiden]> ))
<Onkeltem> массовые расстрелы - всегда работают )
<Onkeltem> Хотел всё поинтересоваться, а A4Tech давно тут пробегал последний раз?
<Onkeltem> seen [Raiden]
<Onkeltem> !seen [Raiden]
<ubuntuhelp> I have no seen command
<Onkeltem> ubuntuhelp: а что ты вообще have? :)
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='have? :)'
<[Raiden]> давно не видел
<fantomas> Понятно )
<[Raiden]> в никсерве можно посмотреть по идее дату последнего захода
<fantomas> Last seen  : Dec 31 20:17:47 2010 (42 weeks, 2 days, 03:03:47 ago)
<fantomas> Мде
<fantomas> A4Tech пропал
<fantomas> Прям как будто решил с НГ начать новую жизнь )
<[Raiden]> )
#ubuntu-ru 2012-10-15
<scogra> test
<ubuntuhelp> scogra, Ну понг, и что?
<tacirus> Всем привет
<tacirus> Есть кто живой на канале?
<Kyshtynbai> Ку.
<tacirus> Kyshtynbai: Я хочу сделать свои шорткеи через Метасити, но там есть только 12 кастомных комманд. Вроде можно создать новые, но после создания в объяснениях появляется надпись "the key has no schema" и команда не исполняется при этом, хотяв конфиг файле она прописываетс
<tacirus> я автоматом, как и должна. Просто команда не выполняется, хотя через терминал я ее легко запускаю.
<tacirus> Команнда для баша. и через заранее заданные кастомные позиции я тоже ее  могу запустить
<Redfield> что это там за ебня ?
<tacirus> Windows manager
<tacirus> :)
<tacirus> в Ubuntu
<tacirus> по умолчанию
<Redfield> что там за текст c невеной кодировкой ?
<tacirus> Redfield: ты меня спрашиваешь?
<Redfield> ДА
<tacirus> Где нверная кодировка7
<Redfield> да вон сверху текст
<Redfield> ты написал
<Redfield> Kyshtynbai: Я хочу Ñ
<tacirus> Там все по русски покр имере у меня
<tacirus> я писал также как сейчас
<tacirus> хочу сделать свои шорткеи через Метасити, но там есть только 12 кастомных комманд. Вроде можно создать новые, но после создания в объяснениях появляется надпись "the key has no schema" и команда не исполняется при этом, хотяв конфиг файле она прописываетс
<tacirus> вот сейчас нормально7
<Redfield> да сейчас годно
<tacirus> <tacirus> я автоматом, как и должна. Просто команда не выполняется, хотя через терминал я ее легко запускаю.
<tacirus> [09:17:17] <tacirus> Команнда для баша. и через заранее заданные кастомные позиции я тоже ее  могу запустить
<tacirus> это тоже на всяк случай повторил
<Redfield> к сожалению никогда не юзал кастомные шорткеи =)
<Redfield> только дефолтные
<Redfield> вчера пробовал в виртуалбокс видеокарту прокинуть посредством  iommu , неполучилос
<Redfield> все таки в виртуалбоксе неподдерживается проброс видеокарты
<tacirus> Для меня это совсем темный лес :)
<tacirus> вирт карты
<tacirus> вирт жизнь еще куда ни шло
<Redfield> да там реальная карта в dbhnefmye. систему пробрасывается
<Redfield> в витуальную систему
<vladgobelen> tacirus: виртуальные системы, виртуальные собеседники, виртуальные наркотики.. Скоро будут виртуальные бабы, видимо
<tacirus> А разве это уже не реальность?
<tacirus> У меня в верхней панели не показываетя зык, а только иконку клавы. Уже надоело жутко, чтобы узнатьязык приходить кликать туда.
<tacirus> В настройках клавы ничего не нашел
<tacirus> Где это смотреть вообщше7
<tacirus> Ubuntu 10/04
<resager|2> Что плохого в виртуализации? Это как песочница...
<Redfield> возможно через gconf врубается
<Redfield> надпись для языка
<resager|2> Скажите, у кого в каких ФС сейчас дома разделы?
<Redfield> я как то давно делал уже непомню
<Redfield> ext4
<tacirus> Redfield: Но только не через менеджер гуишный. Нужно черз терминал попробовать еще
<tacirus> но пока нет времени сейчас
<tacirus> Redfield: о я все про команды :) а ты про клаву нарно
<Redfield> ога про клаву
<resager|2> У меня дважды сыпалась ext4, что я уже хочу все перенести в ext3. А ещё не подскажете, какая ФС наиболее стабильная, для хранения мультимедиа (по сути с редкой перезаписью)?
<Redfield> странно , у меня не сыпалась ниразу ext4 зато сыпалась ext3
<resager|2> хм..
<vladgobelen> resager|2: не советую
<vladgobelen> resager|2: екст3 очень медленная
<resager|2> vladgobelen: ну стабильнее чем 4,
<vladgobelen> resager|2: Она одна из самых стабильных, но очень очень медленная
<resager|2> Уж лучше медленная, чем не стабильная. ИМХО
<resager|2> Спасибо
<vladgobelen> попробуй рейзерфс для начала. Она практически не уступает екст4 в скорости. На некоторых тестах даже обгоняет. Но на практике оно понадежнее. Если же будет сыпаться и она - баг в железе.
<resager|2> vladgobelen: а разве в ядре ест ьподдержка резерфс?
<vladgobelen> resager|2: с чего бы ей там не быть? Она была там еще до екст4 задолго
<vladgobelen> но переходить на екст3 это не айс
<resager|2> vladgobelen: оу... а без разницы, 3-ю или 4-ю?
<tacirus> какой командой посомтреть потребление цпу через терминал7
<vladgobelen> resager|2: Четвертой еще нет.
<resager|2> окей, не буду
<vladgobelen> tacirus: htop
<resager|2> vladgobelen: хм.. окей, спасибо)
<Redfield> гы как то под солярку искал htop  оказалось что нет такого
<resager|2> цпу можно узнать ещё и через sensors
<resager|2> не помню правда как назывался пакет. htop много лишней инфы выводит, подезнйо правда
<resager|2> *полезной
<tacirus> На компе тормоза жуткие. Памяти всего 992
<tacirus> пипец какойто
<tacirus> половина памяти уже съедена
<tacirus> 417 из 992
<resager|2> tacirus: убунту не для таких компов. По крайней мере с граф. оболочкой типа юнити, гнома или кде. Используй другие DE
<tacirus> Например, whttp://ww.calend.ru/
<tacirus> awesome?
<tacirus> это не ссылка это случайно скрипт сработал
<tacirus> по хоткекю
<tacirus> реез^||цццюсфдутвюкг|
<tacirus> прикольно , что скрипт срабатывает %)
<tacirus> Нужно убрать его с Шифта
<tacirus> Я вчера попробовал Awesome  на домашнем компе. Но он как-то не подружился с моим WIFI. Даже через Wicd
<tacirus> Я пока снес Wicd, может сегодня вечером еще раз попробую
<shenmue> а причем тут оконный менеджер и вайфай?
<resager|2> shenmue: оконные менеджеры всегда мешают вайфаю, так сказать помехи создают. Вы же весь рабочий стол им закрываете, откуда вайфаю вываливаться то? :D
<skai-falkorr> и правильно делают
<skai-falkorr> а то облучают тут этими вашими фай ваями
<resager|2> можно в одну строчку скопировать N каталогов через запятую в текущую? В консольке)
<skai-falkorr> можно
<skai-falkorr> {}
<resager|2> Тогда подскажите как)
<skai-falkorr> и все
<resager|2> {/qwe/qwe, asd/asd} ?
<skai-falkorr> пробел лишний
<skai-falkorr> вроде
<resager|2> окей, спасиб
<skai-falkorr> cp /home/user/Downloads/{new,old,hard,soft} /home/user/Porno
<skai-falkorr> resager|2: пользуйся
<resager|2> Оу, здорово) благодарю)
<shenmue> да незачто
<skai-falkorr> надо перезагрузиться
<skai-falkorr> но так лень
<resager|2> Почему "sudo du -ks *" говорит du: неверный ключ -- «.» du: неверный ключ -- «f» du: неверный ключ -- «p» ?
<resager|2> Причем только на корень этого раздела/папки. На подпапки /media/system/qwe нонм
<tacirus> shenmue: Там скорее всего не в самом WM - дело было, а в том , что я не снес гномовский сетевой менеджер , хотя в статье, которую я прочел по установке WCID , это рекомендовали
<tacirus> Ну вернее я понимаю, что не в оконном менеджере дело :)
<resager|2> Как подключить SATA винт, если порты на матери свободные закончились (всего 4 у меня их)?
<resager|2> не покупая доп оборудование, типа сата-хабы естественно
<skai-falkorr> купить плату pci с сата контроллером или коробку внешнюю для хдд
<skai-falkorr> коробка будет стоить рублей 300-600
<skai-falkorr> ну или третий вариант - отрубить один из сата устройств
<skai-falkorr> чаще всего отрубают самый ненужный - двдром
<resager|2> у меня 4 HDD
<skai-falkorr> без затрат на железку (мать, контроллер или коробку-док) ты ничего не сделаешь.либо отрубать один, либо тратить бабло
<resager|2> skai-falkorr: а контроллер как правильно называется? И примерно какая цена? В своем городском магазине я такой не нашел(
<skai-falkorr> а что за город?
<resager|2> :D
<resager|2> Нижнезадрюпинск)
<resager|2> Меньше Барнаула. Если такой знаешь
<skai-falkorr> а серьезно?или ты думаешь, что в россии по всей территории цена одна?
<skai-falkorr> з.ы. я сейчас в барнауле....так что не знаю такой
<tagezi> всем привет
<resager|2> skai-falkorr: Рубцовск мой город
<resager|2> Здравствуй
<skai-falkorr> аааа
<resager|2> skai-falkorr: ну как бы смотрю в DNS, этот магазин всем известен, я пологаяю
<resager|2> в Сибири
<skai-falkorr> http://rubtsovsk.dns-shop.ru/catalog/81/
<skai-falkorr> или если в барнаул поедешь - http://barnaul.dns-shop.ru/catalog/i111047/kontroller-sata-ide-raid-0-1-01-jbod-pci.html
<skai-falkorr> http://barnaul.dns-shop.ru/catalog/i115562/kontroller-sata-raid-0-1-01-jbod-pci-ex1.html
<resager|2> skai-falkorr: здорово, спасибо. Друзья скоро поедут, попрошу захватить)
<SergeyIT> resager|2, про блок питания не думал?
<skai-falkorr> проверь прайс перед отправкой друзей.часто меняется
<skai-falkorr> SergeyIT: а чем блок питания заменит сата-порт?
<resager|2> SergeyIT: думал, уже купил мощный)
<resager|2> skai-falkorr: он намекает на то, что у меня винтом много)
<resager|2> *винтов
<skai-falkorr> ну раз они работают - какая разница жеж.
<SergeyIT> skai-falkorr, а ты чего встреваешь в разговор 2-х умных людей?
<resager|2> ну да, но на всякий купил побольше, когда были трабыл с питанием
<skai-falkorr> SergeyIT: когда эти люди подойдут - я отойду:)
<SergeyIT> skai-falkorr, не дождешься ;)
<skai-falkorr> поэтому и не отхожу:)
<skai-falkorr> почему людям так нравится убивать себе подобных?
<SergeyIT> это уродам нравится, а не людям
<skai-falkorr> это нравится всем людям
<skai-falkorr> в детстве все в войнушку играли
<skai-falkorr> бегали кричали "ты убит, падай"
<skai-falkorr> и ты тоже
<_d4vid> природа - выживает силный,хитрый,умный
<_d4vid> гитлер тоже в войнушки играл в детстве)
<openvoid> ненадо грязи
<openvoid> гитлер рисовал картины
<_d4vid> воплотил игру в реальность
<openvoid> пейзажи там, пасторали
<_d4vid> здания у него хорошо получались..
<openvoid> так что прямой связи нет
<_d4vid> а остальное мазня)
<openvoid> вот его критиковали сильно и посмотри что получилось :)
<skai-falkorr> вопрос не про гитлера,а про человечество в целом. почему такая тяга к убийствам себе подобных?
<_d4vid> его не взяли в академию.. зато он взял себе чего хотел)
<openvoid> ну как бы нам повезло жить в довольно вегетарианские времена
<_d4vid> скай природный феномен .. умирает слабый
<_d4vid> так нас учат в школе в детсаду и так далее
<openvoid> раньше чтобы устранить политеческого конкурента его надо было непременно убить
<skai-falkorr> умирает слабый != убивает сильный
<openvoid> сейчас есть медоды достигающие политической смерти без физического устранения
<SergeyIT> skai-falkorr, а вот зачем тебе баномет? Подумай )
<skai-falkorr> SergeyIT: ну он не повышает мое желание убивать
<skai-falkorr> SergeyIT: но раз уж тебя смущает
<skai-falkorr> SergeyIT: так тебе спокойней?
<SergeyIT> не во мне дело, а в тебе )
<resager|2> Что-то у вас тут напряжение какое-то. Поговорите лучше о сиськах)
<skai-falkorr> resager|2: спермотоксикоз в узды возьми:)взрослые люди не говорят о сиськах.это первое правило клуба
<resager|2> skai-falkorr: нет у меня такого недуга)
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: Ты еретик.
<skai-falkorr> vladgobelen: я язычник
<vladgobelen> О сиськах не говорят не взрослые люди, а альтернативно-ориентированные.
<SergeyIT> вот и осень наступила... обострения начались (
<resager|2> SergeyIT: skai-falkorr: ну о птичках там, о погоде тогда уж.
<SergeyIT> о релизе может? ;)
<resager|2> Ну или о текущих багах на 12.04 на худой конец. Я вот скоро буду ставит
<resager|2> SergeyIT: ну вот, опередил
<SergeyIT> так нет проблем
<resager|2> как тэо нет? О_о
<resager|2> я анйду
<resager|2> *найду
<skai-falkorr> vladgobelen: ну у тебя какой уж опыт был в жизни, такой и есть:) пусть у тебя о сиськах не говорят алтернативные.а в нормальном мире - взрослые, которые не страдают от перманентного желания постоянно трахаться:)повзрослеешь -
<skai-falkorr> поймешь:)
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: Аналогично) Повзрослее - поймешь)
<vladgobelen> шь*
<skai-falkorr> vladgobelen: молодец:)повторяй себе это почаще:)
<skai-falkorr> лостфильм лежит
<openvoid> чё о сисках говорить, когда их лапать нужно :)
<skai-falkorr> Áîëüøàÿ çàãðóçêà ñåðâåðà. Ïîäîæäèòå, ïûòàþñü ïåðåïîäêëþ÷èòüñÿ...
<resager|2> skai-falkorr: то есть женатые мужики (или неженатые О_о) не должны думать о других девушках? На болезнь смахивает
<skai-falkorr> кто может перевести?
<skai-falkorr> resager|2: почему?думать - пожалуйста. но вот постоянно вопить о сиськах, как недозрелый школьник - это их лечить надо.тут не смахивает.тут точно болезнь
<openvoid> как бы проще кодировку в браузере менять чем заморачиваться с iconv или как его там
<resager|2> skai-falkorr: ну никто и не говорил, чтобы вопить. Я вообще вам тему благоприятную предложил для примерения)
<SergeyIT> resager|2, серьезные мужики не болтают, а действуют
<resager|2> SergeyIT: ну уж не хвастайтесь)
<resager|2> skai-falkorr: "Большая загрузка сервера. Подождите, пытаюсь переподключиться."
<skai-falkorr> openvoid: зачем?чуть позже поправят.там небось одни извинения, что они поломались и чинятся
<SergeyIT> resager|2, и мысли не было... я однолюб )
<skai-falkorr> даже извинений нима
<resager|2> skai-falkorr: http://www.artlebedev.ru/tools/decoder/ - юзал
<skai-falkorr> resager|2: iconv тебе уже некошерно?
<resager|2> skai-falkorr: я в венде на работе
<skai-falkorr> ну кому нужна ось без иконва
<resager|2> неудобно таким заниматься в консоли венды, как бы странно это не звучало. Хотя даже nmap я помню ставил, ради привычки
<vladgobelen> resager|2: Зачем сразу о других?
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: Если о других - этот чеовек идиот, ибо не умеет сделать выбор. А вот сиськи - святое.
<vladgobelen> resager|2: они были с нами с рождения, как главная еда) Это инстинкт
<resager|2> vladgobelen: ты про что уже?
<skai-falkorr> resager|2: он долго думал, что ответить
<skai-falkorr> спросил всех друзей
<vladgobelen> resager|2: [20:48:35] <resager|2> skai-falkorr: то есть женатые мужики (или неженатые О_о) не должны думать о других девушках? На болезнь смахивает
<skai-falkorr> посоветовался с мамой
<vladgobelen> resager|2: я отходил
<skai-falkorr> и вот решил ответить:)
<SergeyIT> я тоже отходил... а потом увидел "неудобно таким заниматься в консоли венды..."  )
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: Это не единственный канал и далеко не лучший для бесед
<openvoid> пора юзервебов возвращать, а то какой то совсем илитный клуб здесь получается
<openvoid> :)
<skai-falkorr> openvoid: вебюзеров не вернем
<openvoid> жаль, они конечно полоумные все но 62 человека на поддержке маловато
<SergeyIT> как то странно, релиз скоро, народу чуть больше, а разговоры о чем угодно, но не об убунте )
<vladgobelen> openvoid: это официальный канал с максимальной модерацией, какие веб-юзеры?
<openvoid> vladgobelen, сравни с англоязычным #ubuntu
<vladgobelen> openvoid: Не сидел, английский не люблю.
<openvoid> хотя я там вебюзеров сейчас тоже не наблюдаю, может тоже выпилили
<vladgobelen> openvoid: Сравнивать нужно по качеству поддержки. Например с генту-ру. Модерация хуже, чем тут намного, зато технические вопросы можно решить намного проще.
<vladgobelen> openvoid: А веб-юзеры реально мешают модерации
<openvoid> ну я в общем не сильно ратую за веб юзеров
<skai-falkorr> vladgobelen: сравнил рашку, где интернет знает только малая доля страны, а уж опенсорц и того меньше, против всего остального англоговорящего мира
<artus> че, на пофилосовствовать потянуло?
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: Я не сравнивал. Это он.
<openvoid> прость от полсонти юзеров с 10% актывных поддержка хромоватая часто выходит
<vladgobelen> openvoid: да хоть 2 пользователя, но чтобы они понимали о чем пишут
<vladgobelen> я когда убунту юзал, частенько на убунту-форум ходил. 99% - мусор. Зато да - много много всего
<vladgobelen> openvoid: так что модерация просто необходима
<artus> vladgobelen, openvoid да не, ща вот надо только тролящих гентоводов забанить и будет все пучком
<vladgobelen> artus: не ново)
<artus> vladgobelen, ну зато окромя гентоводов никто и не плачется опосля)
<vladgobelen> artus: То есть?
<artus> то и есть
<vladgobelen> artus: Странные тут какие-то гентоводы у вас бывали.
<shenmue> да все вымерли =)
<artus> openvoid, а те не хромоватую поддержку по каким вопросам надо ? гитлер, рабство ?
<openvoid> artus, никого не хочу обидить, но год назад было около 100, и вопросы регулярно задавались и ответы было постоянно видно, интересно было даже просто читать, сейчас я вижу пожжержки сильно меньше, и половина тем "пра филасофмю"
<vladgobelen> openvoid: А я тут год назад был забанен.. Как раз на год )
<artus> openvoid, ммм, эт осезонное, под сто и повросы по теме тут 2 месяца в году, с остальное время такие флудерасты как вы филосовствуют
<artus> *в
<vladgobelen> artus: А у вас флудилки нету?
<artus> vladgobelen, а тебе интернетов мало? запили канал, зайдем пофлудим, ну или на андроидру заходи , там можем пофлудить)
<artus> тут то зачем ? )
<vladgobelen> artus: я про специализированный, это другое
<artus> да он специалезированый )) и там можно )))
<openvoid> ну уж извините, я не большой мастер, если тема про то что я знаю - я всегда готов поддержать, с год назад удавалось что по полезное и про убунту из своих небогатых знаний рассказать, в последнее время спрос только на знания по гитлер
<openvoid> у
<artus> всеравно все свои тама
<vladgobelen> artus: Например для генту есть два канала: #gentoo-ru - официальный, где не позволено никаких левых тем и зато хорошая техподдержка очень. Особенно по теме. И #gentoo-chat-ru. Туда направляют со всякими более мене левыми темами.
<vladgobelen> В итоге система получилась довольно неплохая, на мой взгляд..
<artus> на убунтуофтопик всеравно никто не сидит
<vladgobelen> artus: А это вообще не проблема. Насколько я знаю, у модераторов есть довольно интересные права и по перенаправлению и по кику и прочее. Правила  есть правила.
<artus> ну вот с тебя и начнем :D
<vladgobelen> да я тут мало пишу)
<artus> и все не по теме )
<vladgobelen> ну почему же.. бывает и по теме
<vladgobelen> artus: http://www.valar.ru/gallery/1012/1350296654.png Просто тут очень редко спрашивают что-то разумное
<artus> vladgobelen, ты меня удивить хочеш? :D
<vladgobelen> artus: я просто лог показал)
<shenmue> это ты прикольно придумал логи скриншотить
<vladgobelen> просто оно у меня на одну кнопку.. а если текстом - то это выделять, куда-то вставлять..лениво
<SergeyIT> хорошо не видео
<vladgobelen> SergeyIT: shenmue: http://paste.kde.org/569834/ простенький скриптик и все..Ну, это как пример
<vladgobelen> а затем на панельку его, тык и ссылка на скрин в буфере
<SergeyIT> vladgobelen, так это здесь давно обсуждалось )
<vladgobelen> SergeyIT: ну а к чему тогда такие вопросы?)
<tagezi> vladgobelen: а в смплеере у тебя что? напоминает UFO времен пентиум 1 )
<vladgobelen> tagezi: а это летс плей по нему. От Атсе. Шикарная серия.
<vladgobelen> tagezi: Как раз по той самой версии 92го года
<SergeyIT> vladgobelen, а где вопрос то был )
<vladgobelen> tagezi: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yOh2ajcYaNs очень советую) Он придумал гениальный ход - назвает солдат никами тех, кто попросит в комментах. Прям таки болели за них потом)
<vladgobelen> Но играет конечно хреново)
<SergeyIT> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=35069
<vladgobelen> tagezi: Правда это и хорошо. А то там количество желающих быстро за сотню перевалило. Как раз места быстро освобождаются для новеньких)
<tagezi> SergeyIT: баян )
<vladgobelen> tagezi: кстати, она под досбоксом идеально пашет. Одна из немногих, что не надоедают через 20 лет
<tagezi> vladgobelen: ну не знаю.. мне игрушки (любые) надоедают через 30-40 минут
<tagezi> хотя в те времена я её прошёл полностью
<vladgobelen> tagezi: дф поиграй
<vladgobelen> tagezi: просто большинство игр и не заслуживают игры больше 30 минут
<tagezi> что такое дф?
<vladgobelen> дварф фортресс
<vladgobelen> tagezi: если хватит терпения понять как в это играть - затянет надолго
<vladgobelen> tagezi: Кстати, у Атсе и по ДФ есть летс плеи)
<tagezi> vladgobelen: врядли затянет, да и времени нет разбираться..
<vladgobelen> tagezi: в Хранителя Подземелий не играл?
<tagezi> d&d была очень прикольна.. но всё зависит от мастера.. если мастер лох, то и играть не охото
<tagezi> не
<vladgobelen> понятно
<SergeyIT> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=35082
<tagezi> SergeyIT: что-то мне мало вериться, что на кути можно реально легковесное писать
<tagezi> ну если только перелопачивать либы под себя.. но тгда это уже с++
<vladgobelen> tagezi: можно
<tagezi> vladgobelen: угу, в текстовом виде
<vladgobelen> tagezi: почему же.. Просто ты видимо юзал кеды на убунту
<SergeyIT> как я понимаю кде тяжелый из-за того, что в нем очень много возможностей заложено, а не из-за qt
<vladgobelen> SergeyIT: кде не такой уж и тяжелый
<vladgobelen> минимальное потребление системы с ним - 100мб примерно
<tagezi> SergeyIT: ну, юнити тоже тяжеловата
<vladgobelen> если не маньячить особо - 150-250 это стандарт.
<SergeyIT> так всё тяжелеет... но выпилить то можно
<tagezi> SergeyIT: ну так если выпиливать и перепиливать, то это уже не совсем кути
<SergeyIT> так я про кде
<SergeyIT> все ушли пилить? (
<tacirus> Все в шоке от обжорста системы
<tacirus> ghj;jhkbdjcnb*
<tacirus> прожорливости*
<JohnDoe_71Rus> slitaz-4.0.iso liveCD 35 метров всего
<Onkeltem> Ку
 * Onkeltem увидел закономерность: все продукты мелкомягких версий 6 - бракованныеL: IE6, MSSQL 6, Windows "6" Vista
<Redfield> mssql 6 это что за версия ?
<vladgobelen> Onkeltem: проще перечислить что у них не бракованное
<Resager> vladgobelen: point?
<vladgobelen> Resager: не в курсе что это
<Onkeltem> Redfield: сервер баз данных
<vladgobelen> Resager: paint слышал.. или как там его
<Resager> vladgobelen: я все  время путаю =\
<vladgobelen> Resager: я просто не юзал довольно давно винду. Не в курсе новых продуктов.
<Resager> vladgobelen: я с висты тоже
<mayday> какие страшные продукты перечислены :)
<vladgobelen> Resager: я с 2006
<vladgobelen> не помню просто никаких поинтов
<mayday> может power point
<Redfield> share point  , не ?
<mayday> :)
<vladgobelen> угу.. флэш поинт
<Onkeltem> арма 2
<skai-falkorr> копирастэ не дремлет
<SergeyIT> кто?
<shenmue> блин капча достала
<shenmue> непонятный оранжевый кружок это что ноль или о ?
<SergeyIT> shenmue, нюхать надо (
<skai-falkorr> нюхашки:)
<skai-falkorr> че вы тут таксикоманите?
<SergeyIT> skai-falkorr, капчу нюхаем
<andrex> а помоему непонятные кружки)
<adminn> Есть два винчестера. На перв
<andrex> а на втр
<adminn> Есть два винчестера. На обоих венда, на первом также и линь вместе с грабом. Создал на втором новый раздел, сделал update-grub — при попытке загрузиться со второго диска загружается венда на первом. В чем дело?
<vladgobelen> adminn: в биосе настройки выставь
<adminn> vladgobelen в биосе первый винт стоит, там загружается груб, и он уже путает что-то
<vladgobelen> adminn: значит проверь конфиг
<[Raiden]> что-то я не улавливаю как создание раздела могло заменить настройки груба )
<[Raiden]> если только раздел менялся с виндой, мог его ууид измениться
<[Raiden]> update-grub обычно хватает
<adminn> После создания update-grub сделал
<[Raiden]> может ты что-то не договорил )
<adminn> Путает sda и sdb, как я понял
<[Raiden]> это не имеет значения если используются uuid
<adminn> Если в конфиге hd(1,1), значит не используются, верно?
<[Raiden]> в каком конфиге?
<[Raiden]> /boot/grub.cfg   генерируется автоматом после update-grub
<Resager> в каком файле разделы маунтится при загрузке?
<[Raiden]> путаница может возникнуть если только после такого действия ты поменял приоритеты в биосе - имхо
<[Raiden]> !fstab |Resager
<ubuntuhelp> Resager: В файле /etc/fstab указывается, какие разделы и каким образом будут монтироваться при загрузке системы. См. http://help.ubuntu.ru/manual/fstab и https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab а также !partitions.
<Resager> [Raiden]: спасибо
<adminn> Не помню даже, может и менял, забыл
<[Raiden]> ешё update-grub не прописывает груб загрузчиком, а только обновляет ег оконфиг - если что. Если надо грузить ег ос другого хдд , то нужна grub-install
<[Raiden]> gthtl ntv rfr vtyznm ghbjhbntn pfuheprb d ,bjct
<[Raiden]> до смены приоритета загрузки в биосе
<adminn> Это я знаю
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=35082  : Релиз легковесного десктоп-окружения Razor-qt 0.5
<[Raiden]> мне нравится их подход. Они не только делать то что можно показать на скриншоте, но и диалоги настроек этого всего. Совершенно не такой подход как в гноме.
<[Raiden]> к сожалению мне оно не подходит. Я максималист предпочитающий кде
<tagezi> [Raiden]: Сергей сегодня им тоже восхищался ))
<SergeyIT> tagezi, не перегибай, это тебе ответ на баян был )
<[Raiden]> ага! раскрыли!
<shenmue> оу
<shenmue> а меня опять забанили на гугле
<shenmue> 15 дней назад видимо
<tagezi> гугл когото банит? ))
<shenmue> да
<shenmue> Доступ закрыт на несколько дней (15) за нарушение правил. Осталось дней: 15.Чтобы снова войти, перейдите по ссылке выхода из системы.
<tagezi> эм.. это какие правила нарушаешь? )
<Vladislaw> Всем привет
<Vladislaw> подскажите плиз как обновить дрова нвидиа после обновления ядра
<Vladislaw> а то сижу со старой версии ядра. И как можно правильно убрать лишние предидущие версии их там около 10 штук
<tacirus> Всем привет
<tacirus> Кто-нибудь применяет профилирование при загрузке Линукс?
<Vladislaw> я нет, так как даже не знаю что это :(
<Vladislaw> tacirus, привет
<tacirus> прочел, что может ускорить загрузку. Типа список файлов составит, которые оыбчно загружаются.
<tacirus> У меняв принципе не слишком напряжно долго это происходит дома, а вот на работе можно было бы.
 * Vladislaw ушел в ребут, пробовать просто установить новый драйвер с консоли восстановления
<ghabit> Здравствуйте. Если я сейчас обновлю свою 12.04 на 12.10 - система не упадет? Пробовал уже кто?
<rekcuFniarB> А когда релиз?
<only_you> 18-го
<rekcuFniarB> А, ну imho уже можно обновляться.
<only_you> я вполне доволен кубунту 12.10. не менее стабильная, чем 12.04
<[Raiden]> ну блин. Либ оупадёт либо нет, 50на50
<only_you> использую еще с альфьі
<ghabit> Пальцы крестиком.
<ghabit> 50 на 50?
<only_you> только телепати-im падал
<only_you> или как там его
<ghabit> Это потому что бета или потому что убунту?
<tacirus> кому пальцы крутите7
<rekcuFniarB> А он всё равно не нужен,
<only_you> пальцьі, бета, убунту (:
<[Raiden]> Мне как буддисту, кажется что пальцы крестиком снижают шанс на 10%
<[Raiden]> ))
<tacirus> :)
<ghabit> Ок.
<ghabit> ~$ nadezhda --switch-on
<tacirus> нужно пальцы рожками
<ghabit> Честно говоря я еще ни одного дистра не обновил ubuntu нормально.
<ghabit> Всегда заканчивалось переустановкой.
<[Raiden]> вообще не должно не запускаться. Но бета все же может имет ьпроблемы которых не буде тчерез неделю или две.
<ghabit> Вот концептуальный вопрос.
<[Raiden]> Выше увидел про кубунту 12.10 - я сделал иначе ,поставить с ппа свежее кде на 12.04
<ghabit> При обновлении до беты обновятся пакеты до беты. С релизом что-то проправят/исправят. Останется что-то такое, что не удаляется из системы при обновлении в будущем?
<[Raiden]> Хотя , наверное всетаки перееду.
<only_you> лучше подождать еще пару недель после релица, когда пофиксят очевиньіе баги
<only_you> *релиза
<[Raiden]> Я пару раз обновлял. Один раз вообще без проблем, 1 раз с проблемой которая разрешилась с лайва.
<[Raiden]> Н очаще ставил с 0
<ghabit> Загрузка файла 232 из 1951 на скорости 582 кбайт/ск
<ghabit> уже поплыла лодочка.
<only_you> [Raiden]: у меня 12.10 стабильнее, чем 12.04 =)
<[Raiden]> фарш невозможно провернуть назад (с)
<only_you> ставил начисто
<[Raiden]> only_you: Ну, учту
<ghabit> Есть разница между установкой с нуля и апгрейдом?
<only_you> лучше с 0
<[Raiden]> если хомпапка отдельно то почти нет
<only_you> надежнее
<tacirus> а я подожду два раза по паре
<ghabit> only_you, почему лучше?
<ghabit> Расскажите пожалуйста подробнее.
<only_you> при апгрейде у меня баги вьіскакивали
<only_you> что-то отваливалось порой
<only_you> обьічно с 0 ставлю. хомяк и конфиги на другом разделе
<openvoid> с нуля обычно надежнее, при апдейте иногда что то может поломаться
<openvoid> но часто может и нормально
<ghabit> А еще печально что я купил мультимедиа акустику, а она с ubuntu не хочет работать.
<ghabit> :(
<[Raiden]> что-нибудь с юсб звуковухой? Или что значит мультимедиа аккустика
<[Raiden]> новый термин аднака
<ghabit> [Raiden], да, с usb звуком.
<ghabit> не фачит.
<ghabit> хотя в списке вижу.
<[Raiden]> на форум попробуй. лучше на несколько
<[Raiden]> ест ьещё общие типа linuxforum unixforum
<ghabit> Еще. При обновлении ошибка - ругается на mst-corefonts там что-то.
<[Raiden]> как ругается
<ghabit> Выскочило окошко "возникла ошибка при обновлении этого пакета, это не позволит в дальнейшем Вам выглядеть в зеркале нормально".
<ghabit> И все.
<ghabit> Без никакой доп. ины.
<ghabit> *инфы.
<ghabit> Только название пакета.
<ghabit> ttf-mscorefonts-installer
<[Raiden]> ну запомни , переставишь. вообще этот пакет пустой, он скачивает шрифты от мс. думаю ничего плохого не произойдет
<ghabit> Докачало. Установка обновлений.
<ghabit> Ууух как волнительно.
<ghabit> Не хочу с нуля устанавливать.
<ghabit> Столько настроек коту под хвост уйдет.
<ghabit> Я люблю все... "затачивать" тонко под себя.
<[Raiden]> бекап даёт к уверенности +100
<[Raiden]> )
<ghabit> Поздно.
<ghabit> В следующий раз обязательно делать буду.
<ghabit> :)
<[Raiden]> )
<ghabit> Не подумал как-то.
<ghabit> А обычно весь / бекапится да и все?
<[Raiden]> ну да. если места мног оможно дд с зжатием или без. таром будет полегче, но после мкфс и распаковки надо проверять uuid в fstab и  делат ьupdate-grub с чрута если изменился.
<[Raiden]> или акронис от же с лайва
<[Raiden]> тот*
<[Raiden]> чего-то я разболтался. Пойду поем\кино посмотрю.
<ghabit> Погоди.
<ghabit> те.
<ghabit> :)
<[Raiden]> )
<ghabit> А что на ubuntu.com за ссылка ubuntu на android?
<ghabit> :)
<ghabit> Я скоро ubuntu на мобильник поставить?
<ghabit> Очень интересно!
<[Raiden]> Ну, это не ствится в качестве основной ос. Лучше посмотри на ютубе. Это позволяет работать на убунте подключив мобилу к тв или монитору, а всё остальное время использовать андройд
<ghabit> А это уже есть?
<ghabit> Или когда-нибудь через лет 7 выпустят?
<[Raiden]> ну вроде да, на каких-то мобилах это можно использовать уже.
<[Raiden]> наверное надо что было место , андройд и выход хдми для экрана
<[Raiden]> я не думаю что это очень полезно ) А вот телефон целиком на убунте пока только концепт.
<ghabit> Так это не для мобильника ось значит.
<ghabit> А то я заинтересовался.
<ghabit> :)
<ghabit> Еще. Как ubuntu с ssd дисками - дружит?
<ghabit> Сработат - купил - поставил и забыл?
<ghabit> Или нужны танцы?
<[Raiden]> ну да, не для мобильника, а почтикак дуалбут.
<[Raiden]> может бять ядро используется от самого андройда - тут я не в курсе.
<ghabit> Блин, апдейт наверное час будет судя по процессу и прогрессбару.
<[Raiden]> ну иди займись чем-нить. И я пошел
<Resager> Как сделать, чтобы файл скопировался через 40 минут?
<ghabit> wait 40 минут && cp файл
<Resager> ghabit: оу.. как просто. спасибо
<Resager> команда была, вроде sleep
<tacirus> какой командой удаляют проги через терминал7
<Resager> tacirus: sudo apt-get remove имяпакета
<tacirus> блин все так и указал а он пишет что устанавливает :)
<Resager> tacirus: возможно ошибки в зависимостях
<tacirus> а нет
<ghabit> Resager, если конкретно то sleep, да
<tacirus> это я невнимательно прочел его
<ghabit> Подскажите - процесс обновления прервался.
<ghabit> ttf-mscorefonts-installer: downloading  http://downloads.souceforge.net/corefonts/georgi32.exe
<ghabit> и все
<ghabit> тишина и спокойствие
<tacirus> иду в Awesome окружение , вдруг будет работать интернет. Удалил гном менеджер , чтобы не мешал
<[Raiden]> ghabit: удали этот пакет и снова попробуй
<tacirus> Ура! инет работает, причем автоматом.
<tacirus> Мне ничего не пришлось делать, wicd сразу самподключился
<[Raiden]> нм вообще очень странная штука.  Я думаю на конкурсе уродских программ могла бы зянять высокое место.
<tacirus> вообще круто Осам открывается просто моментально. Ну ясно, что нечего грузить :)
<[Raiden]> а разработчики всё те же хапка\гном
<[Raiden]> шапка*
<tacirus> Что за НМ?
<[Raiden]> нетворк менеджер
<baronos> test
<ubuntuhelp> baronos, Ну понг, и что?
<Sergey_IT> [Raiden], пользуюсь НМ и проблем ни разу не было, чяднт
<[Raiden]> я тоже пользусю, проблемы были
<[Raiden]> юсь*
<tacirus> Не помню были ли у меня с ним проблемы, но в гноме он работал хорошо.
<tacirus> Ноя  снес его , чтобы проще было в Awesome
<tacirus> Меня вот, что теперь интересует как мне настроить смену раскладки на Win_R
<baronos> в /etc/default/keyboаrd  вроде там строка раскладки
<tacirus> Нужно в какие-то конфиги лезть, наверное.
<tacirus> сейчас посомтрю
<shenmue> кнтрл шифт и не выпендривайся
<tacirus> у меня Альт шифт
<[Raiden]> я привык к альт+шифт
<tacirus> Две кнопки нажимать надоело
<[Raiden]> и бывают тройные хоткеи использующие ктрл+шифт
<tacirus> в гноме я настроил через Гуи на вин_райт
<baronos> я по капсу угараю)
<[Raiden]> http://lenta.ru/news/2012/10/15/rest/
<tagezi> кажеться в винде при установкебыло "два раза шифт" )
<baronos> [Raiden]: чего там? а то у меня ссыль откроется через час)
<shenmue> меня кстати всегда это убивало. на бесполезный принтскрин есть отдельная клавиша а вот на более частою смену раскладки нефига
<tagezi> shenmue: а ещё нужно сделать отдельную клавишу для перехода между окнами )
<shenmue> в моем сонерике она есть =)
<[Raiden]> Интересная  мысль, можно было бы альт+таб заменить на капслук
<[Raiden]> только лампочка будет мигать
<Sergey_IT> выкрутить
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: выбить.. быстрее и надёжнее )
<tagezi> на инсерт можно прикрутить, он сейчас всёравно почти не используется
<tagezi> правда на буках наверное не спосёт ))) у меня инсерт через фн делается )
<ghabit> Короче ubuntu не рождена для обновлений.
<ghabit> Обновился до 12.10
<ghabit> проще сказать что работает чем наоборот.
<ghabit> :)
<tagezi> ну, она же запустилась? )
<baronos> а что уже релиз? и сказанно, что все работает?
<tagezi> вообще, сегодня ставил 12.10 на виртуалку, чото она мне не особо понравилась.. при установке выдала пару ошибок, при работе притормаживает и приглючивает
<[Raiden]> ну ваще осталось 3 дня. Если всем так не терпится идити ставьте
<[Raiden]> те
<tagezi> я наверное до весны останусь на 12.04
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, какого года?
<[Raiden]> обет неапгрейда )
<[Raiden]> будет видно. Я пока тоже не тороплюсь
<[Raiden]> но если бы я пользовался юнити, я бы хотел самую свежую.
<baronos> не помню у себя литального исхода апгрейда версии дистра
<Kyshtynbai> имхо имеет смысл только юнитиюзерам апгрейдицца.
<Sergey_IT> Kyshtynbai, ты юнити используешь?
<Kyshtynbai> nope.
<Wizard> o/
<Wizard> Привет, Убунту!
<[Raiden]> o\
<[Raiden]> пионерский получился жест
<Sergey_IT> ну и ники пошли (
<tacirus> Я спать. К этому тайловому менеджеру еще привыкнуть нужно и обрасти скриптамми
<tacirus> приятного врмн стк
<Wizard> Тайловый менеджер?
<[Raiden]> Wizard: окна не перекрываются. В википедии наверное есть
<Wizard> Ах!
<[Raiden]> Я больше пары дней не утерпел, но бывают любители.
<Wizard> двм, вмии?
<[Raiden]> ага
<Wizard> Уже понятно, я просто не знал слова по-русски ;)
<[Raiden]> в квине есть тоже такой режим. Правда менее полноценный чем в изначально тайловых вм.
<[Raiden]> только зовется мозаичный. Видимо более по-русски )
<Sergey_IT> а может пазловый?
<[Raiden]> http://storage4.static.itmages.ru/i/12/1016/h_1350331871_2562592_78a69002dd.png
<[Raiden]> ну пазл конечно смешно, но не то )
<go8765> убунта перестала видеть блютус адаптер-подскажите чё делать?
<[Raiden]> не пишет уже  что бета, но какие-то обновления ещё могут быть и ло rc2
<ghabit> [2012/10/16 01:00:37] minidlna.c:474: error: Media directory "/media/e/tmp/gpodder-downloads/" not accessible! [Отказано в доступе] - кто-нибудь сталкивался?
#ubuntu-ru 2012-10-16
<skai-falkorr> чечектотут?
<baronos> skai-falkorr: четысноватут? :)
<Tonius> все привет!
<Tonius> как отключить на серверной убунте 12.04 черный экран? появляется после 5-10 минут простоя
<skai-falkorr> Tonius: че?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Tonius: может dpms?
<baronos> энергосбережение и отключение экрана отключить наверно надо где то в конфигах
<baronos> гугл знает
<Tonius> baronos гугл безпонятия
<Tonius> dpms? и что с ним сделать?
<baronos> гугл определенно с понятиями :D
<SergeyIT> гугл - он тупой, ничего сам сделать не может (
<baronos> Tonius: http://www.linux.org.ru/forum/admin/5020583 пробовал?
<tacirus> привет, есть кто живой7
<SergeyIT> нет
<tacirus> Есть кто неживой7
<vladgobelen> tacirus: Есть
<andrex> !ask > tacirus
<ubuntuhelp> tacirus, please see my private message
<tacirus> andrex:  вижу, но про неживых там нет ограничений
<tacirus> я уже и забыл что хотел спросить вообще-то
<andrex> 1 слово дороже второго :P
<Tonius> baronos нето, там у них иксы установлены и убунту 8 релиз. у меня таких папок-то нет, как у них, и xorg.conf подавно нет
<Tonius> у меняж серверная убунта, только консолька.
<SergeyIT> tacirus, сходи к гуглю, может он помнит )
<Tonius> не отправляйте меня в гугл пожалста, я пришел сюда от того, что там ничего не нашлось.
<tacirus> А, хотел сказать, что на работе только что установил Awseome , с инетом ничего не пришлось делать все и так заработало
<tacirus> теперь вот попробую работать в таком окружении
<tacirus> А вечером попробую ш3
<tacirus> i3
<SergeyIT> tacirus, а что ты там работаешь, на компе?
<tacirus> да всякую ерунду для SEO
<vladgobelen> Варнинг! Сеошник в чате!
<tacirus> :)
<tacirus> я человек почти не злой
<SergeyIT> и это он работой называет
<tacirus> А что такое работа?
<tacirus> Я хочу таки узнать уже.
<SergeyIT> это не всем дано )
<NoOova> Господа а где каунтдаун?
<zuker> Tonius: может это тебе поможет? http://www.jwz.org/xscreensaver/man1.html
<zuker> прописать нужные значения в .xscreensaver
<zuker> или .Xdefaults
<SergeyIT> Tonius, это твоя свежая тема на форуме
<andrex> мистика: монитор VS E655  Screen 0: minimum 320 x 200, current 1280 x 960, maximum 4096 x 4096 DVI-I-1 connected 0_0
<Tonius> SergeyIT нет, на форуме я не зареган, ничего там не делал
<SergeyIT> Tonius, там тема был про отключение скринсейвера
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Tonius: xorg.conf не исчез, его конфиги просто размазали по системе. хотя никто не запрещает положить его на старое место. пока работае
<JohnDoe_71Rus> тут смотри /usr/lib/X11/xorg.conf.d и /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d короче погугли этот вопрос
<chapt> интересно, зачем это было делать
<tacirus> Что именно в оконных менеджерах выводит иконку раскладки языка? У меня в Awesome ее сейчас вообще нет никакой
<baronos> апплет раскладки клавиатуры наверно
<tacirus> И наверное мне в осам его самого нужно как-то писать? Нужно пошерстить инет
<zuker> tacirus: я точно не помню, но он там вроде в пару строчек пишеться)
<tacirus> zuker: Потом поищу
<tacirus> Сейчас совсем нт времени.
<tacirus> Мне еще прийдется искать как смену языка поставить на правый виндовс
<artus> да кто такой этот осам ?
<tacirus> Это оконный тайлинговый менеджер
<tacirus> Awesome
<artus> tacirus, купи букварь
<tacirus> Там буков много, и часто повторяются
<baronos> повторение мать учения
<tacirus> А ремень её отец
<tacirus> или его
<tacirus> я и не знал никогда , где в бунту в системных файлах  меняется раскладка. Я делал это через ГУИ
<baronos>  /etc/default/keyboard вроде было
<zuker> как вариант можно зайти в юнити, настроить там systemwide через гуй)
<tacirus> сейчас гляну
<artus> а можно тупо спросить у гугла как в авесоме настраиваетцо раскладка и не страдать фигней который час )
<tacirus> :)
<SergeyIT> который день, точнее )
<tacirus> Да можно через файл как baronos сказал , но систему прийдется перезагрузить. А можно и через конфиг Awesome. После 18:00 попробую
<tacirus> Да, ладно уж - который день
<tacirus> :)
<tacirus> который день это с икнокой в гноме было
<artus> зачем что то перегружать?
<baronos> вроде там необязятельно ребут системы делать, вродеь демон какой то можно перезапустить
<tacirus> там в файле не понашему так написано
<artus> tacirus, setxkbmap кури
<tacirus> # If you change any of the following variables and X is configured to
<tacirus> # use this file, then the changes will become visible to X only if udev
<tacirus> # is restarted.
<tacirus> yвозможно юдев и есть демон
<tacirus> Я ток не знаю как его рситартить
<tacirus> нарно кильнуть и запустить..
<artus> рситартить надо осторожно
<SergeyIT> зашей дырку в клаве, буквы теряешь
<tacirus> :)
<fshp> Имеем Samsung ML1665 + Zyxel Keenetic, firmware v2. При локальном подключении принтер печатает на ура. Подключаем к роутеру, роутер его раздаёт через самбу. В итоге - 2 страницы печатает и потом ошибку выдает. Печатает INTERNAL ERROR. Полпачки бумаги уже перевёл. Мысл
<fshp> А кто-нибудь живой есть?
<artus> одни трупы
<fshp> Почему бот мне постоянно войс даёт?
<artus> ты ему не нравишся наверно
<openvoid> !voice
<ubuntuhelp> +v на канале #ubuntu-ru означает предупреждение. Если вы продолжите нарушать правила канала, вы будете кикнуты или забанены.
<fshp> Да видимо наоборот
<fshp> Ох
<fshp> !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<Redfield> GIMP клёвая штука =)
<skai-falkorr> а ты ток узнал?
<Redfield> да
<Redfield> ща фотожабу сделал
<Redfield> узнал на практике сейчас
<vladgobelen> Redfield: он хорош интерфейсом и управлением.. ты фотошоп юзал вообще?
<oles> hi
<oles> народ кто знает mta локально хранит почту или сразу же ее отправлят mda?
<Resager> vladgobelen: я даже не венду его ставил, так привык.
<Resager> И от фотошопа мне в принципе не нужен функционал (сайтики клепаю). гимпа хватает за глаза
<Redfield> фотошоп нед
<tacirus> Нормально в тайлинговом режиме работается
<vladgobelen> Redfield: попробуй как-нибудь. Жуткая вещь после гимпа. Такое ощущение, что его делали как qwerty-раскладку - чтобы все было максимально неудобно
<tacirus> Тормозов поменьше
<Redfield> ща однооконный интерфейс запилил вообще удобно стало
<tacirus> Про Гимп это точно
<vladgobelen> Redfield: я так и не смог его юзать. А вот гимп легко пошел
<tacirus> Но я просто Гимп не знаю :0
<tacirus> :) Я думал Вы гимп ругаете
<Redfield> потренеруюсь  в гимпе  потом погляжу на фотошоп
<tacirus> А по мне так там во всем куча всего и ничего не понятно
<tacirus> во всех*
<vladgobelen> http://lenta.ru/news/2012/10/16/kasperos/  *фейспалм*
<tacirus> Redfield: Что за однооконный режим? Множество столов7
<Redfield> ну в гимпе в одном окне всё как в фотошопе режим есть
<tacirus> Ааааа
<skai-falkorr> vladgobelen: эээ. это я тут обзоры новостей с ленты даю
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: мир сошел с ума, не?
<tacirus> А тормозов тоже будет не меньше , чеа от антивируса в новой ОС?
<tacirus> Всё, мне пора идти домой
<tacirus> Буду пилить Awesome
<tacirus> всем пока
<Redfield> ну их на хрен этих касперских
<skai-falkorr> не мешайте человеку зарабатывать деньги на глупых
<skai-falkorr> полезное дело
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: http://www.newsland.ru/news/detail/id/1056974/ на тебе еще
<skai-falkorr> нафиг
<skai-falkorr> я домой вернулся и тут инет хромает
<vladgobelen> а зря.. эпичнейшая новость. Но ты ее наверное уже читал
<vladgobelen> "В Национальном исследовательском ядерном университете (НИЯУ МИФИ) будет открыта кафедра теологии, возглавит которую митрополит Волоколамский Иларион. "
<Redfield> ну это вобще нивкакие ворота
<Redfield> век найуки , а они теологию в яждерном университет вводят
<vladgobelen> Redfield: Это вообще карательная акция) Еслич то
<vladgobelen> Redfield: Когда туда патриарх с проповедью приезжал, студенты взбунтовались, ибо их загоняли на проповедь. Вот и карают теперь)
<Redfield> хы
<skai-falkorr> и вообще
<skai-falkorr> vladgobelen: я прочел про писающую носом черепаху. меня ниче не удивит больше
<deniska> хм
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: ))
<deniska> у нас на такой случай в профкоме лежит пара пусираёт стайл масок :3
<vladgobelen> deniska: У них на этот случай есть боевые отряды.
<skai-falkorr> гугл в драйв добавил аналог HUD
<skai-falkorr> и людям нравится
<skai-falkorr> а если продолжится православо-политические срачи - я их быстро урегулирую
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: Мы вообще о науке и институте ядерной физики
<deniska> Вот так сначала молчат о политике и религии
<deniska> А потом удивляются кафедрам теологии
 * deniska кончил :3
<skai-falkorr> вот и устрою вам ядерную реакцию
<skai-falkorr> deniska: протри монитор за собой
<Redfield> брызги ? на мониторе ?
<vamadir> wiki ubuntu
<vamadir> сорри не сюда
<andrex> test
<ubuntuhelp> andrex, Понг понг понг...
<vamadir> народ кто нить работает на пиджине?
<vamadir> у меня пиджин залащит за край верхней панели юнити
<vamadir> *залазит*
<kraaton> вытяни :)
<vamadir> да проблема если свернуть в трей. А потом развернуть
<kraaton> ALT + левая кнопка мыши на любой части окна и перемещай... А позиция окна должна как бы запоминатся.
<vamadir> не запоминает
<vamadir> о блин... это баг
<vamadir> хаотично тупит
<Kyshtynbai> Трей и юнити это вообще песня. keepassx например попробуй свернуть в трей. Обратно фиг развернёшь.
<vamadir> а где настройки кнопок? убрать от глаз кнопку закрыть
<shenmue> всем пыщ
<shenmue> baronos: у меня клёвая идея появилась
<shenmue> сделать свою ос! и назвать её ФуфырьOS
<vamadir> :)
<vamadir> ара! убрал крестик в окнах. Теперь окошки только сворачивать
<shenmue> альт+ф4
<vamadir> да я специально убрал крестик :) чтоб не мозолил глаза
<vamadir> в юнити он не сособо нужен
<vamadir> и трей чище
<zuker> .йгше
<shenmue> по хамкси ушел
<Redfield> в рот тебя чих - пыщ )
<tagezi> shenmue: /quit -это по хамски? )
<shenmue> не влом тебе было раскладку проверить ?=)
<shenmue> новости читаю. каспер решил свою ос выпустить
<andrex> нужно из розетки выдергивать чтоб не парится на счёт раскладки
<vamadir> :) хехе только что выдернул и вставил обратно
<vamadir> а вот батарею дернуть как то не айс
<Kyshtynbai> shenmue: платне?
<Kyshtynbai> или так, опен сорсную
<Kyshtynbai> Ю
<Kyshtynbai> Что-то я по клавишам не попадаю.
<vamadir> народ как вырубить подсказки ?
<vamadir> а то залипабт иногда
<tagezi> Сроки выхода системы и условия ее распространения компания не раскрыла. (с)
<tagezi> недоось от каспера ))
<tagezi> помню в прошлом году каспер ругал МС за то что делают недоантивирус
<Redfield> за то что отбивают клиентов
<teddyp1cker> это же что-то на базе qnx вроде
<teddyp1cker> ну или нет - главное что не десктоп
<pr0mode> всем ку
<baronos> https://dl.dropbox.com/u/61252137/%D0%91%D0%B5%D0%B7%D1%8B%D0%BC%D1%8F%D0%BDd%D0%BD%D1%8B%D0%B9.png
<shenmue> Kyshtynbai не знаю
<shenmue> Бар это что?
<baronos> хз, похоже на юнити из фильма Москва 2017
<bosyi> похоже тут ключевое слово
<baronos> верхняя панель с апплетами и левый док чем не юнити))
<baronos> сорри, в юнити это не док, это лаунчер ;)
<[Raiden]> валлпапер знакомый на шоте, кажется у меня такой был
<[Raiden]> http://storage5.static.itmages.ru/i/12/1016/h_1350410894_7767095_83ecd1aedc.jpeg
<baronos> вообщем я досмотрел этот фильм, и пришел у выводу, во всем виноват Ленин :)
<[Raiden]> это худ. фильм?
<[Raiden]> Я чего-то такой не слышал
<[Raiden]> возможно на шоте гш с парой расширений.  сбоку док, сниду стрей
<[Raiden]> з*
<baronos> [Raiden]: х\ф Москва 2017 недавно вышел, про маркетинг и как воздействует на людей брэнд :D
<[Raiden]> посмотрим попозже ...
<[Raiden]> но с таким же успехом это может быть и плазма с определенной темой и парой апплетов
<[Raiden]> )
<baronos> )
<[Raiden]> и окна без заголовков  квин позволяет делать. налету или по правилам запускам
<[Raiden]> кнопки вверху справа можно попробовать распознать )
<Sergey_IT> у, сколько народу... и чего ждете?
<[Raiden]> всё сказано раньше
<[Raiden]> я прочитал : и чего скажете?
<[Raiden]> ))
<[Raiden]> бывает
<[Raiden]> я вчера заметил что офис в текущей бете rc2
<[Raiden]> интересн овыйдет релиз офиса или в релиз попадет такая версия.
<Sergey_IT> если не промажут
<T0x> hi
<tagezi> T0x: привет, коль не шутишь
<Sergey_IT> не хай и не хайен будешь
<Sergey_IT>  tagezi, это ты его спугнул
 * tagezi жутко страшен )
<herexx> Привет, живые есть?
<[Raiden]> может быть
<herexx> Нужна помощь. Имеется сервер с одним юзверем (рутом) и битой конфигурацией: рекурсия в .bashrc и .profile, файлы показывают друг на друга).
<herexx> Доступ только по удалёнке
<scratchx[x]> andrex: все установил redmine, в тот раз всетк не баг руби был
<herexx> ssh -t root@host "bash --norc" не помогает
<scratchx[x]> не хватало какого Gem
<[Raiden]> herexx: я не знаю. иди ковыряй руками.
<[Raiden]> локально
<[Raiden]> 1 пользователь вообще забавно )
<tagezi> настраивать сервера по удалёнке это круто
<[Raiden]> и непонятно ещё почему тебя ссш рутом пускает
<[Raiden]> по умолчанию так нельзя.
<[Raiden]> в общем последсвия поломки средств безопасноси и работы под рутом
<tagezi> интересно, а можно установить систему по удалёнке.. с нуля? )
<herexx> ну во первых это не совсем убунту, SunOS5.8. К серверу доступа физического нет, вот и приходится иногда ковырять по удалёнке. А почему только рут? А фиг его знает, она так было ))
<scratchx[x]> народ как востановить кнопки свертывания окон
<scratchx[x]> если оно у меня не на весь экран вижу кнопку только закрыть
<herexx> я уже на виртуальном сервере воссоздал ситуацию...только в виртуалке достаточно ctrl+c и он меня впускает, а на реальном сервере закрывает сессию
<[Raiden]> да пофиг что ссш не должен уметь пускать рута
<zuker> herexx: scp ./фикшеный_bashrc root@сервер:.bashrc
<[Raiden]> scp вариант )
<zuker> scratchx[x]: а что ты ковырял что пропали?
<herexx> тоже самое что и простой ssh
<Nor8> 12.10 18-го отрелизится?
<herexx> я уже и по rsync пробывал, и по rsh..как ни крути ничего не выходит
<zuker> ssh user@host "rm ~/.bashrc" ?
<scratchx[x]> zuker: ну вроде это после того как я попробовал поставить элементари
<Sergey_IT> Nor8, нет
<Nor8> Sergey_IT: Перенесли?
<Sergey_IT> Nor8, ты ж знаешь, что еще месяц подождать надо )
<Nor8> Sergey_IT: Хех, это про убунту ))
<[Raiden]> zuker: комады по идее пускает шелл, и видимо он сам запуститься не может
<Nor8> Sergey_IT: К хубунту это не относится ))
<[Raiden]> кубунту и тоже можно ставить прям сча
<[Raiden]> )
<zuker> scratchx[x]: gconf-editor apps->metacity->general
<zuker> там ключ button_layout, в нем должно быть "close,minimize,maximize:"
<Sergey_IT> Nor8, я ставлю лтс за полгода до релиза и нормально )
<scratchx[x]> zuker: так и есть
<zuker> herexx: http://serverfault.com/questions/94503/login-without-running-bash-profile-or-bashrc тут говорят ssh -t @ /bin/sh
<zuker> scratchx[x]: попробуй разлогиниться-залогиниться
<herexx> zucker: Пробывал, такое ощущение что его это не колышет. Я даже не знаю какая там sshd версия стоит
<scratchx[x]> да пробовал конешно
<scratchx[x]> вот у тебя если окно не распахнуто все кнопки есть?
<[Raiden]> а шелл там точно баш? всетаки санос не линукс. Часто бывает использую ksh
<zuker> scratchx[x]: все есть, и теперь уже не могу преположить что у тебя ) гугл в помощь
<zuker> [Raiden]: но sh то там всяко есть
<[Raiden]> да, но sh скорее всего ссылка на что-то
<[Raiden]> на что не знаю. В дебиане на dash
<[Raiden]> tckb nfv tcnm ,jkmit 1 itkkf? nj vj;tn gjghj,jdfnm dspdfnm lheujq&
<[Raiden]> если там больше 1 шелла может быть, то может попробовать другйо вызвать?
<[Raiden]> хотя врятли можно ег осменить удаленно
<[Raiden]> нефиг работать под рутом )
<[Raiden]> и не будет ломаться
<herexx> ну что баш не 100% уверен, но пробывал и "ssh root@host /bin/sh" и "ssh root@host /bin/tcsh"
<herexx> судя по тому что в сети прочитал сменить можно...но тоже не получается.
<[Raiden]> попробуй csh и ksh , хотя врятли что-то даст. tcsh - это гну клон csh
<zuker> а env vars прокидывать пробовал?
<[Raiden]> и в солярке может не быть
<zuker> наверняка можно как-то)
<herexx> попробывать прокинуть можно, но что кидать?
<[Raiden]> $SHELL
<[Raiden]> но я не зна даст ли это что-нить )
<[Raiden]> может это переменная просто показывает какой шелл уже после логина и старда дефаулт шелла
<[Raiden]> т*
<zuker> ssh server SHELL=/bin/sh rm ~/.bashrc
<zuker> как-то так
<herexx> попробывал только что ssh root@host "/bin/csh", ssh root@host "/usr/bin/csh", ssh root@host "/bin/ksh", ssh root@host "/usr/bin/ksh"
<herexx> не помогло
<herexx> пробую с SHELL=...
<[Raiden]> Если не поможет то тему можно закрывать. Санос и так оффтоп
<herexx> как ни крути не пускает...значит надо идти в серверную и искать железку :-(
<herexx> А жаль...
<herexx> Всё равно спасибо
<[Raiden]> будет ещё больше жаль если к ссш подберут брутфорсом пасс. )
<[Raiden]> а у тебя там рут
<[Raiden]> поэтому по умолчанию пускаются только юзера
<[Raiden]> в убунте
<herexx> да не только в убунте...эта же железка стоит уже лет 5 так, intanet-зона за несколькими файрволами...да и аутентификация только по сертификату, так-что не всё так плохо....
<[Raiden]> ну и ладно.
<scratchx[x]> zuker: снес папку с конфигами метасити, кнопки не вернулись(
<zuker> scratchx[x]: а гугль шо?
<tagezi> scratchx[x]: а кнопки метасити делает?
<scratchx[x]> чета не нагуглил
<scratchx[x]> scratchx[x]: всмысле
<scratchx[x]> tagezi: не понял, а кто же еще
<[Raiden]> scratchx[x]: какое де?
<[Raiden]> метасити уже не испольузется ни в юни ни в гноме
<scratchx[x]> Unity
<[Raiden]> в юнити компиз
<scratchx[x]> Lf c,hfcsdfk yfcnhjqrb
<[Raiden]> в юнити2д даже не знаю что
<scratchx[x]> я сбрасывал настройки компиза
<tagezi> сбрось настройки юнити
<scratchx[x]> как?
<tagezi> у ская в блоге была целая лекция по этому делу )
<zuker> а фига тогда метасити у меня делает? я его спецом не ставил
<scratchx[x]> а ну я так и сбрасывал как на ubuntovod написано
 * [Raiden] еле удержался от посыла на букву К
<[Raiden]> )
<tagezi> а что у тебя с кнопками то? )
<tagezi> [Raiden]: не посылай, а то они и твой де раздолбают )
<[Raiden]> )
<scratchx[x]> tagezi: когда окно не распахнуто на весь экран нет кнопки свернуть
<scratchx[x]> только закрыть
 * andrex думает послать на букву o, пущай ломают
<tagezi> scratchx[x]: я так тоже хочу... как чделал?
<tagezi> с*
<scratchx[x]> поставь элементари
<tagezi> scratchx[x]: http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Elementary это?)
<scratchx[x]> Нет
<[Raiden]> The End хорошее название для группы
<scratchx[x]> elementary
<[Raiden]> tagezi: тебя послали ставить elementary os
<scratchx[x]> ну я пробовал его добавить в убунту
<tagezi> мдя..
<zuker> http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Elementary_OS
<zuker> дык этож гнум!
<tagezi> а виртуалки сделали не для тебя? )
<tagezi> не, я это чудо ставить не стану.. лучше уж кде.. оно хоть работает предсказуемо
<scratchx[x]> зачем? я хотел на реальную
<scratchx[x]> (((
<tagezi> scratchx[x]: затем что бы потрогать, понять что глюки такие что потом волосы будешь рвать везде... и забить на это дело
<[Raiden]> настройка вида кнопок у белых людей http://storage7.static.itmages.ru/i/12/1017/h_1350418985_8936435_9ecc2e47dc.png
<[Raiden]> ))
<zuker> scratchx[x]: sudo apt-get purge elementary-desktop
<tagezi> или сидеть и тихо допиливать, а потом поставить по нормальному, а не шокировать мою ронимую психику полу де полу музгруппами )
<scratchx[x]> zuker: ну вот тока это думаю
<zuker> и потом sudo dpkg-reconfigure unity
<tagezi> zuker: у него всёравно мусора останеться полно в системе
<tagezi> и левых пакетов и ненужных конфигов... апт-гет плохо вычищает
<zuker> tagezi: ну не переставлять же систему, чай не винда) можно ppa-purge заюзать
<zuker> tagezi: у меня с аптом никогда проблем небыло
<tagezi> ну, можно.. но к сожалению откаты тяжелы стали... поэтому и нужно на виртуалке эксперементы ставить
<tagezi> zuker: ты наверное просто не смотришь внимательно )))
<tagezi> например, установи вайн, удали вай ))) останеться примерно 30 пакетов не удалённых )
<tagezi> в том числе и шрифты мс, которые тебе ваабще никогда не нужны будут
<zuker> tagezi: autoremove?
<[Raiden]> но и не помешают
<zuker> scratchx[x]: sudo ppa-purge ppa:elementary-os
<tagezi> zuker:  это удалить половину из этого мусара ))
<zuker> scratchx[x]: точнее ppa:elementary-os/daily
<zuker> tagezi: [Raiden] прав, проблем же с зависимосятми нету)
<scratchx[x]> tagezi: хм а как же полностью удалить?
<scratchx[x]> я так и запустил
<tagezi> scratchx[x]: ну я потом ковыряю синаптик
<zuker> scratchx[x]: ты этих красноглазых не слушай, пролетарского апта хватит всем :)
<scratchx[x]> уу блин да разве там найдешь
<tagezi> кде аутопурге вообще не удаляются )))
<tagezi> ауторемове*
<[Raiden]> автоматом удаляются пакеты которые не нужны для других пакетов
<[Raiden]> кде удаляется иным способом
<tagezi> [Raiden]: радуйся, юнити считает что ему нужны пакеты кде )))
<zuker> [Raiden]: антивирусом? :)
<tagezi> нафига только )
<[Raiden]> единственная юзер-френдли фича
<[Raiden]> в юнити ))
<tagezi> я помню как чистил систему, нужно было ролик сделать, на день пакет поставил.. потом долго находил мусор )
<[Raiden]> в гуглах ищите как, там есть советы как целиком удалять гном и кде
<tagezi> ему элементари удалять )
<[Raiden]> http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/pureubuntu
<[Raiden]> tagezi: я ответил на вопрос про антивирус ) А элементари вроде сказали уже, ппа пурж
<[Raiden]> с бтрфс кстати такие вопросы решаются очень быстро. МОжно даже ниего не удалять а просто переключаться на  снапшот до изменений. При этом изменения будут жить и дальше в другом снапшоте
<[Raiden]> главное что бы хватало места
<tagezi> да, сейчас на нетбуки по 8 Гиг памяти ставят )
<tagezi> [Raiden]: ты досбоксом пользуешься?
<[Raiden]> не, не приходилось
<tagezi> нашёл
 * tagezi корявый )
<TheBeast> in soviet russia, ubuntu installs you!
<Ghabit> Кто-нибудь уже пробовал билд 16.10?
<shenmue> это вообще о чем?
<tagezi> а фиг знает..
<tagezi> он наверное о своём, там чем-то
<shenmue> он хочет что бы попробывали его билд =)
#ubuntu-ru 2012-10-17
<Tonius> всем привет! как убрать появление контекстного меню при нажатии F10 ? убунтам 12.04 десктоп
<baronos> загугли F10 gnome-terminal и там по инструкции сделаешь
<baronos> Tonius: http://www.xrasher.ru/main/otkluchenie-f10-v-gnome-terminal.html
<tacirus> Всем привет
<Redfield> шалом
<tacirus> Redfield:  ata gar bIsrael?
<Redfield> я не еврей
<baronos> уходи отсюда нееврей :)
<tacirus> :)
<tacirus> Немоднеый парень он совсем
<tacirus> Сегодня через одного или еврей или чурка
<tacirus> Хотя в целом я ничего не имею против них, если ведут себя хорошо
<nF0rc3r> Всем хай! Тема наверно сильно избитая, но все же: никак не могу сделать звуки в qutim 0.3.1, все лежит там где и надо вроде. Но в списке выбора тем ничего не появляется (
<nF0rc3r> PS ubuntu 12.04
<Redfield> вы ребята поехавшие шоле ?
<Redfield> я же сказал не еврей и не чурка
<tacirus> Redfield: ты просто скрываешь
<Redfield> ладно будь по твоему
<tacirus> А у меня вот микс из 3-4 кровей
<tacirus> 2-ой день полета с Awesome. Тормозов не замечается.
<tacirus> Вчера прочитал про Shifty. Доп. функционал к Awesome
<ghabit> Help me please. Cannot install ubuntu. I am running installator - choosing language, and when I'm trying to choose myself where to install ubuntu installer crashes.
<baronos> значит косяк в заливке образа на носитель
<baronos> ибо че ему крашиться, он и рад установится, но руки, во всем руки виноваты, ну или носитель, ну или ленин виноват.
<ghabit> baronos, I have checked md5
<ghabit> it's ok.
<ghabit>  "ubuquity crashed with AttibuteError in get_grub_choise(): 'NoneType' object has no attribute 'split'
<ghabit> Maybe it is because i hafe done rm -rf for my root partition before installing new version?
<ghabit> If it so, how I can clean up mbr from live cd?
<mitrokov> Здравствуйте! как включить или установить кодеки mp3 в ubuntu 12.04 что не могу разобраться, чайник
<baronos> !mp3
<ubuntuhelp> Для мультимедийных вопросов, на этой странице имеется полезная информация: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - См. также http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html
<ubuntuhelp> Но пожалуйста, используйте свободные форматы, если вы это можете: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ghabit> mitrokov, actually ubuntu makes it without your help when you are trying to play some media including non-free format.
<SergeyIT> народу все больше, а вопросов нет
<vamadir> есть
<vamadir> unity + pidgin + tray{all} = залазит за верхнюю панель. Периодически, при сворачивании в трей. Бесит, лечения не нашел
<vamadir> как я понимаю тупит коспиз
<vamadir> компиз*
 * baronos ржот с адской ухмылкой :D
<vamadir> :)
<SergeyIT> vamadir, не понял, в какой трей сворачиваешь?
<chapt> а разве в 12.04 индикация all работает?
<vamadir> при свроачиквании пиджина в трей и потом обратно. окно залазит за верхнюю панель. Приходится вытаскивать через альт
<SergeyIT> chapt, в dconf можно поставить
<baronos> убери пиджин в настройках чтоб не показывал значок в трее, и тупо сворачивай его используй лаунчер юнити как трей
<chapt> vamadir: а положение окна с помощью ctrl+alt+num  не пробовал выставлять?
<vamadir> chapt это как?
<vamadir>  baronos имеешь ввиду только сворачивать и не закрывать?
<baronos> vamadir: ну да, получится тот же .... только в другой руке
<vamadir> хм..
<chapt> vamadir: открой нужное тебе окно зажми ctrl alt и намлоковские цифры понажимай
<vamadir> chapt эм... а на ноуте?
<baronos> на ноуте еще +Fn :D
<chapt> смотря от модели ноута, возможно сначала намлоковскую клаву включить надо )) или fn  зажать ))
<vamadir> нее... не айс.  Лучше просто сворачивать
<vamadir> только что потыкал :(
<SergeyIT> vamadir, десктопы переключаешь?
<vamadir> ну только по стандартным виртуальным
<SergeyIT> есть бага, если находишься на другом десктопе и вызываешь свернутое окно пидгина из лаунчера, то он оказывается на другом десктопе каким то образо
<SergeyIT> точнее, частично на разных десктопах
<SergeyIT> но это только если пидгин свернут
<vamadir> да
<vamadir> при вызове из трея
<zuker> да есть такое дело, бесит дичайше
<SergeyIT> а я и забыл о нем, давно не сворачиваю окна
<vladgobelen> мда... а в кедах есть подобная фича, а не баг, но она включается только вручную, если нужно
<SergeyIT> vladgobelen, это что за фича, чтобы окно делилось на части на 2 десктопах
<vladgobelen> ааа.. понял)
<vladgobelen> я не о том значит
<SergeyIT> причем не на том, где был запущен )
<vladgobelen> не.. такого не видел пока
<tacirus> Какое название имеет правая клавиша виндовс в такойц схеме: Mod1, Mod2 и так далее
<tacirus> Я знаю, что левая - это Mod4
<SergeyIT> tacirus, как я понимаю, не все так однозначно http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1774560
<SergeyIT> tacirus, http://osr507doc.sco.com/en/GECG/X_Kybd_ProcModMap.html
<tacirus> SergeyIT: Спасибо, читаю
<SergeyIT> tacirus, поиск в гугле многооого ссылок дал )
<tacirus> А как ты запрос написал?
<tacirus> Мне ничего толкового не выдал
<tacirus> Но твои  сылки помогли
<tacirus> СЕйчас сделаю Mod6 для Super_r
<SergeyIT> tacirus, "button Mod1  Mod2 Mod3 Mod4 win"
<tacirus> Да, у меня для обеих клавиш винды Mod4 назначен
<tacirus> Нужно это изменить
<tacirus> Я хочу на правую винду смену языка повесить через конфиг Awesome
<SergeyIT> tacirus, баловство это
<tacirus> Что-то не получается
<tacirus> Пока попользуюсь Альт-шифтом
<tacirus> нужно работаь
<SergeyIT> tacirus, если за компом не 1 человек - дефолт лучше
<tacirus> У нас на работе у каждого свой комп (не личный) но каждый за своим работает.
<andrex> tacirus:  hal тебе в помощ http://muhas.ru/?p=60
<tacirus> Подозрительнный урл с мухами
<tacirus> рискну
<tacirus> Прочитал, дома вникну
<tacirus> спасибо
<wajimu> Добрый день! Можете подсказать почему я не могу выделить libopenscenegraph80 в менеджере обновлений?
<wajimu> ubuntu 12.10
<baronos> что то с зависимостями по всей видимости
<baronos> попробуй через терминал установить этот пакет, и посмотри что скажет.
<[Raiden]> http://storage2.static.itmages.ru/i/12/1017/h_1350477164_9703197_eec0f0fe79.png - фф без заголовка окна
<skai-falkorr> vladgobelen: ХАХА!
<skai-falkorr> vladgobelen: bite my shiny metal ass
<skai-falkorr> vladgobelen: экселхи экзелбибо, что по латыни - выкуси, детина:)
<skai-falkorr> vladgobelen: пятая серия революции - у них все-таки есть паровозики:)старые добрые паровозики образца конца 19 века.
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: эээ
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: ааа.. понял
<skai-falkorr>  vladgobelen причем сшп там поделено на несколько федераций и республик самозванных диктаторов.и монро еще не самый крупный
<baronos> http://ubuntuonair.com/
<tagezi> всем привет )
<Redfield> превед
<skai-falkorr> ой блин
<skai-falkorr> почти полночь
<[Raiden]> http://storage9.static.itmages.ru/i/12/1017/h_1350493162_7925904_d498c74b51.png
<[Raiden]> оформление окна не отключено, только заголовок. Соотв ресайз и т.д. всё пашет
<[Raiden]> А перенос включен за любую част окна
<tagezi> а чего у тебя изображение такое сдавленое по сторонам?
<[Raiden]> Не знаю , я не понял вопроса. Может быть ты привык к хд разрешениям
<tagezi> причем именно видео, гружочки на скрине везде вроде ровные
<[Raiden]> у меня 16к10
<[Raiden]> какие кружочки )
<tagezi> ну у тебя на скрине видео сдавлено с боков
<tagezi> кружочки - ну на пример, с буковкой i внизу справа )
<tagezi> ну,я геометрию сравниваю видео и рабочего стола...
<[Raiden]> а какая должна быть связь?
<tagezi> ну, если коужочки тоже сдавлены- то у меня что-то глючит...
<tagezi> ну а если нет, то твой кде )
<[Raiden]> в прочем ты верно заметил, видео изначально не 16к10, а в плейере включено принудительно 16к10
<[Raiden]> т.е. видео имеет некотоыре артефакты растягивания
<tagezi> а, тоесть ты специально его кривым делаешь?
<[Raiden]> да
<tagezi> ну.. каждый извращается как хочет )
<[Raiden]> это сделан ов основном дял старых фильмов 4к3 и 5к4, я люблю их смотреть с искажениями, но что бы экран был прямоуголный, а не кваадратный
<tagezi> понятно )
<[Raiden]> ты первый кто заметил )
<tagezi> [Raiden]: http://storage1.static.itmages.ru/i/12/1017/h_1350493921_2163993_3bbe577024.jpeg
<[Raiden]> )
<tagezi> я вообще не люблю смотреть фильмы в отдельном окне.. только полноэкранном режиме.. слишком редко их смотрю, что бы так изголяться
<tagezi> ну и искревления мне не очень, чисто эстетически напрягает
<[Raiden]> Я во весь экран смотрю может пару раз в год, когда выходять филмьы типа полнометражки стартрека
<artus> уууу до каких извратов дойти можноо
<[Raiden]> остальное время в окне в правом верхнем углу
<[Raiden]> во ти сча смотрю москва 2017 и пишу )
<tagezi> я так только музыку слушаю, она у меня в верхнем правом окне... так где динамик нарисован )
<[Raiden]> рейтинг фильма на имдб верный. Фигня в общем-то.
<Redfield> фильм про что вообще ?
<Redfield> я только по названию уже определил что шлак
<tagezi> так говорят убунту промелькнула гдето? правда? )
<tagezi> там*
<[Raiden]> про маркетинг и чувака у которого крыша поехала. С налетом мистики или фантастики если угодно
<Redfield> стоит смотреть , не ?
<tagezi> онже сказал "шлак"
<Redfield> понятно
<tagezi> "через терни к звёздам" - вот настояшая фантастика ))
<[Raiden]> линукс - да. Но как бы это не исключение. гу и влине легко кустомайзить и платить не надо, вот и испольузется в кино.
<Redfield> гы =)
<[Raiden]> а вот что бы конкретно убунта -я не заметил
<[Raiden]> гуи*
<Redfield> Копирастам надо платить только за то что в кадр папала винда чтоли ?
<tagezi> ну, я понцы в детских сереалах тупо убунту с юнити показывают )))
<tagezi> считается наверное системой для суперменов )))
<[Raiden]> не важно попало в кадор или нет, некупленная винда - пиратство
<Redfield> ну и зб же , свободная операционная система идёт в массы
<tagezi> на омгубунту был ролик
<[Raiden]> ну и как бы ещё вопрос написания ифейса для кино встаёт.
<Redfield> а дефолтны интерфейс чем для кино плох ?
<[Raiden]> в хакерских ещё используют линукс. консолька с нмапом и зелеными буквами видимо в сша символ  хакерства и большого ума.
<[Raiden]> ))
<Redfield> ну вон античат в таком стиле сделан )
<Redfield> интересно откуда пошла эта зелень )
<Redfield> не от первых ли мониторов ?
<[Raiden]> да
<[Raiden]> может поэтому и в матрице бегущие строки такого цвета
<[Raiden]> и ваще зеленый преобладает
<artus> все намного проше
<artus> Most terminals were connected to mainframe computers and often had a green or amber screen.
<Redfield> ну ёпт , вот и ответ близко к моему предположению о мониторах
<Redfield> а кто c каких осей начинал ?
<[Raiden]> artus: патамучта тогда мониторы были такие )
<Redfield> я c винды 98 :)
<artus> [Raiden], угу
<Redfield> <artus> а ты c какой оси начинал ?
<artus> Redfield, начинал что именно? )))
<Redfield> ну знакомство c компами
<[Raiden]> http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/MDA_%28видеоадаптер%29
<artus> ну знакомство с 95й наверно
<tagezi> о_О
<Redfield> вот тут статейка на тему недавнего разговора про МИФИ и ПОПОВ http://habrahabr.ru/post/155041/
<tagezi> я со спектрума 48
<vladgobelen> Redfield: хм.. я вот даже не в курсе какая ось была на том компе, где я играл в детстве в змейку и прочее. Но игры там запускались с касеты..
<artus> tagezi, илита? ))
<artus> вооо, даже не с 95 а с корвета :D а че в нем крутилось я не знаю ))
<tagezi> artus: ну я не только играл на нём, но и кодил ))))
<Infra_HDC> шкодил
<Infra_HDC> )
<artus> tagezi, и до сих пор ненакодил на топовое железо? :D
<Redfield> наверно по возможностям как дендик это спектрум , не ?
<vladgobelen> да ты долбанулся
<Redfield> какая частота была у спектрума ?
<Infra_HDC> на спеке есть басик
<Redfield> CPU
<Infra_HDC> 5мгц что ли
<Infra_HDC> +-
<Infra_HDC> *был басик
<Redfield> аа удендика около двух мегагерц
<Infra_HDC> CPU Zilog Z80
<Infra_HDC> 8 разрядов
<Infra_HDC> частично совместим с КР580ВМ80Ф
<Infra_HDC> с КР580ВМ80А
<Redfield> это отечественные клоны спектрума ?
<Infra_HDC> проц
<Redfield> проца
<Infra_HDC> на микроше рк стоял
<Infra_HDC> i8080
<artus> @voice Infra_HDC
<[Raiden]> какие тут оказывается горцы сидят. Мой первый был п133 и вин95
<artus> !enter Infra_HDC
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='enter Infra_HDC'
<artus> !enter |  Infra_HDC
<ubuntuhelp> Infra_HDC: Не используйте Enter как знак препинания, пишите свои вопросы/ответы в одной строке
<[Raiden]> точнее os\2 warp 3 , она шла предустановленной, а вин 95 на сдроме.
<[Raiden]> такой вот комп попался
<vladgobelen> Redfield: частота была выше намного, но не в этом дело, а в возможностях..
<Redfield> ну да понятно , хуль комп сравнивать c приставкой ...
<vladgobelen> не матерись
<Redfield> небуду
<artus> Redfield, главное потом не жалуйся
<Infra_HDC> ок, сори, не буду припинать энтером. но ассемблер для i8080 всё же для интеллекта полезней изучать, чем гамать на денди )
<Redfield> <artus> а откуда эти все правила взялись ?
<vladgobelen> Redfield: а вот ты лучше скажи каким первым ДЕ/ВМ ты пользовался долго (больше месяца подряд) после винды?
<artus> Redfield, заветы сии были высечены на камне что выбросило на берег моря опосля того как прекратился шторм
<Redfield> кеды кажется
<Redfield> на мандриве
<[Raiden]> я видел разные, но использовать линукс стал когда в руки попалась первая версия мандрейк с кде
<Redfield> да точно , тогда это был ещё мандрейк )
<vladgobelen> Redfield: [Raiden]: а в каком году?
<[Raiden]> ну примерно 99-2000 , я не помню
<Redfield> лет 2005 возможно
<vladgobelen> мда... не знали вы боли и страданий.
<[Raiden]> такой ещё был у меня. Это потом преросло в альт http://citkit.ru/articles/49/lmre60.jpg
<[Raiden]> у шапки была вот такая штука, 1 из попыток сделать  панель управления http://www.tuxradar.com/files/LXF1.roundup.linuxconf.png
<[Raiden]> почему загнулась - не знаю. В мандриве и опенсусе центры есть и сча.
<vladgobelen> http://habrahabr.ru/post/155103/ о как.. вот это война
<Redfield> <artus> тобишь заветы те высосоны из пальца, заветы чтобы управлять ими всеми, заветы чтобы найти их,заветы чтобы собрать их всех и в темноте связывать их.
<artus> Redfield, тебе что-то не нравится?
<Redfield> Кому нравится когда его ограничивают ?
<artus> Redfield, интернет безграничен, здесь тебя никто не держит )
<tagezi> Redfield: возможно тебе это и не нужно, я бы тебе посоветовал немного меньше обсуждать правила, и больше их выполнять.. полезно бывает )
<Big_Aziz> всем ку
<tagezi> ку
<artus> причем всех паравил - полторы штуки, не ругатся , и не офтопить )
<Redfield> да в прошлый раз начали не в тему банить , я счёл модерастов поехавшими ... остался отпечаток
<Redfield> впрочем правила надо соблюдать
<vladgobelen> artus: причем за последние пол часа были нарушены все полтора)
<Sergey_IT> ку
<Big_Aziz> чую бедит Бородино
<artus> vladgobelen, ну просто его я теперь на месяц выпиливать буду))  ибо выдавать предупреждения бессмысленно
<vladgobelen> artus: За офтоп или за маты? Или за обоих?
<artus> время покажет )
<Redfield> нехорошо ведь
<vladgobelen> ух ты!  lspci -k шикарнейшая вещь. И чего нигде не пишут об этом
<Redfield> в ядре 3.7 должны были запилить новый nouveau
<artus> таки да, удобнее чем -v
<artus> Redfield, без глюков? )
<Redfield> там управление вентилятором пофиксили
<Sergey_IT> действительно лучше
<vladgobelen> artus: там же сразу тебе и модули и драйвера. Это же можно до минимума конфиг почистить
<Redfield> ну вот на моей карточке c nouveau или 30% оборотов или 100%   два профиля питания у карточки
<artus> Redfield, нормаально, у меня вообще 80ка проппелер вместо стокового прикручен на проводках и от молекса запитан :)
<artus> охлажддение покруче родного
<Redfield> на форониксе проскакивала заметка  что управление вентилятором пофикшено и если получится закомитят в ядров 3.7 , видимо неуспели
<Redfield> я пробовал c их репозитория компилять ядро но оно сваливалось в kernel panic при изменении профиля питания =)
<Sergey_IT> скоро зима и карлсоны не нужны
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: эм.. ты сказки внукам читаешь? ))
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, сказки по ТВ... а я практик, зимой холодно )
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: а карлсоны то тут причем? ))
<Sergey_IT> так вентиляторы зовут автомобилисты )
<artus> вот именно, они же на зимовку в теплые края улетают
<tagezi> =)
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: а ) у меня нет вентилятора в машине
<tagezi> в шестёрке нужно было скорость побольше держать, тогда прошладно становилось.. а теперь нормальный кондёр стоит )
<Kyshtynbai> А у меня и машины нет.
<tagezi> Kyshtynbai: не горюй.. меньше расходов )
<Kyshtynbai> я наоборот радуюсь. пробки-с)!
<zuker> tagezi: как гордый владелец шестеры, заявляю что надо держать балланс, а то бывает что и холодно :)
<tagezi> Kyshtynbai: да, хотя в питере они ещё не особо сильные
<Kyshtynbai> хотя конечно кто за городом живет, без машины никуда
<Kyshtynbai> ой не надо. я четыре года назад на невском сел от вакзала московского и ехал в сторону речки часа полотора, хотя пешком можно дойти два раза)
<Kyshtynbai> а уж щас что... подумать страшно).
<tagezi> zuker: я слава богу избавился от неё в этом году...
<zuker> tagezi: поздравляю :)
<tagezi> Kyshtynbai: посравнению с московкими - это ерунда )
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, я про охлаждение двигателя говорил
<Kyshtynbai> Ну это да.
<Kyshtynbai> Лучшее охлаждение двигателя - как у запорожца, ушами :) .
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: ну, на зиму нужно картонкой двигатель прикрывать )))
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, глупости - надо все в порядке держать
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: а то при скорости выше 60 зимой иний в салоне образуется и испечки только холодный воздух идёт )
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, никогда такого не было
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: ты по трасе на шестёрке не рассекал )
<Sergey_IT> на 7-ке
<Sergey_IT> а у нее печка похуже
<tagezi> ну, может .. у нас 14 лет машинтусу было
<Sergey_IT> я в 12 ее отдал
<tagezi> за 15 минут на трасе все стёкла покрывались инеем, собака надышивала, приходилось останавливаться и ждать минуты 2
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, ну это дело в руках )
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: не знаю в чем там дело.. но это было только на трассе )) а так печка у неё действительно хорошая
<tagezi> и охлаждение, только ехать нужно побыстее )
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, я вообще то не знал проблем зимой
<tacirus> Привет, кто-нть использовал утилиту "dialog" в Awesome ?
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> я нет
<[Raiden]> а что там может не работать7
<tacirus> окно сообщения не появляется
<tacirus> infobox
<[Raiden]> диалог это консольная штука на нкурсес, ты в курсе?
<[Raiden]> если надо гуи используй gdialog или kdialog
<tacirus> хм
<tacirus> ок
<tacirus> сейчас попробую
<tacirus> в репозитории их нет
<[Raiden]> http://storage9.static.itmages.ru/i/12/1017/h_1350503667_1171214_3a078fbad9.png
<[Raiden]> гдиалог это zenity
<[Raiden]> пакет
<[Raiden]> kde-baseapps-bin ты врятли будеш ьставить, как я понял )
<tacirus> аа zenity у меня установлено
<tacirus> Вообще в Awesome приходится скрипты писать с выертоами для работы с браузером
<Sergey_IT> tacirus, ссзб
<tacirus> Sergey_IT: не расшифруемо
<Kyshtynbai> Being an evil Burato for yourself
<tagezi> )
<Kyshtynbai> Какой идиот догадался сделать усб саунд-карту в прозрачном корпусе со светодиодом. Мигает, сволочь, при поступлении сигнала на неё. Прямо в глаза.
<tacirus> Вот что не так вэто коде:  dialog --infobox --text "it\`s a text" --width 100 --hight 50;?
<Sergey_IT> Kyshtynbai, закрась
<zuker> точка с запятой? :)
<tacirus> На этот код теминал пишет:  Expected no more than 3 tokens for --infobox, have 6.
<tacirus> Где там 6?
<Kyshtynbai> Вариант)!
<Kyshtynbai> tacirus: я не знаю что ты делаешь, но оно явно после ключа --infobox посчитало разделённые пробелом выражения их как раз 6.
<tacirus> Хм, ты прав
<tacirus> пробелы не нужны что ли?
<Kyshtynbai> не знаю, но сомневаюсь). Кури ман чо тут ещё скажешь.
<tacirus> Да блин все сделал по этому ману
<tacirus> вообще могли бы лучше его написать
<Kyshtynbai> Ну это да) много чего могли бы написать лучше).
<Kyshtynbai> Ну это да) много чего могли бы написать лучше).
 * Kyshtynbai мечтает о нормальных атишных дровах.
<Kyshtynbai> Так. пора спать.
<tacirus> Приятных снов
<Kyshtynbai> Мерси.
<Sergey_IT>  tacirus, из примера - dialog --infobox "Processing, please wait" 3 34 ; sleep 5
<tacirus> О, без всяких имен ключей для текста и геометрии
<Kyshtynbai> ну и убери нафиг --text --wodth --heigth
<tacirus> вот где там в мане про это написано?
<tacirus> Я не умею в их головах читать
<tacirus> Да! Полуичлось
<tacirus> Спасибо
<artus> @voice tacirus
<artus> tacirus, flood mode off
<Sergey_IT> tacirus, в гугле всё есть )
<numberto> Всем привет. У меня убунту 12.04 вдруг перестал заходить на большинство сайтов. Заходит только на все сайты гугла и википедию (может и какиенибудь другие, на я смог открыть только эти) все остальные сайты тупо не открываются.
<numberto> Пробовал через хром и лису
<numberto> результат одинаковый
<[Raiden]> ping www.ya.ru  - ип определяется, пинг идёт?
<[Raiden]> подставь то что не открывается.
<numberto> пинги на все сайты работают
<[Raiden]> ок
<[Raiden]> значит не днс )
<numberto> хотя трейсроут для гугла делает в 8-9 прыжков, для остальных после 15 теряется
<numberto> сижу через wifi модем
<[Raiden]> может тогда провайдер виноват или кривой роутинг
<numberto> а как проверить?
<[Raiden]> других идей у меня нет. Я в сетях плохо варю
<[Raiden]> хз
<zuker> а после чего пропало?
<numberto> не занаю, вчера работал весь день. Потом выключил комп ушел. Пришел включил гипс
<numberto> ;D
<zuker> пров твой шалит
<zuker> если все так и было как ты описываешь :)
<zuker> звони в саппорт
<numberto> Так через винь только что, все работает более менее
<zuker> так работает или более-менее ?
<numberto> Ну сайты вроде все открывались
<zuker> а скинь-ка tracert
<[Raiden]> про гипс забавно
<numberto> что то меня выкинуло ;D
<numberto> Только я сюда кину, без обид. pastebin.org не работает :)
<numberto>  1  Broadcom.Home (192.168.1.1)  4.944 ms  4.930 ms  5.859 ms
<numberto>  2  pppoe.178-66-128-1.dynamic.avangarddsl.ru (178.66.128.1)  61.784 ms  61.795 ms  75.555 ms
<numberto>  3  xe-2-1-0-10g.T1600-2-MMT.nwtelecom.ru (212.48.198.133)  75.545 ms  75.544 ms  75.541 ms
<numberto>  4  ae0-30g.MX960-1-210.nwtelecom.ru (212.48.194.93)  75.537 ms  76.343 ms  76.341 ms
<numberto>  5  rascom-szt-gw.rascom.ru (80.64.101.141)  164.937 ms  170.490 ms 80.64.101.145 (80.64.101.145)  170.519 ms
<numberto>  6  80.64.96.26 (80.64.96.26)  184.276 ms  185.296 ms 80.64.96.118 (80.64.96.118)  185.302 ms
<numberto>  7  80.64.96.113 (80.64.96.113)  187.758 ms  161.814 ms 194.67.23.121 (194.67.23.121)  162.873 ms
<zuker> лол)
<zuker> numberto: стучи в саппорт
<tagezi> artus: кофе?
<numberto> какой сапорт?
<zuker> провайдера
<numberto> Ну, я тогда пошел
<tacirus> все я тоже пошел
<tacirus> а то уже пять минут второго
<tacirus> приятных
<Sergey_IT> и тебе
<zuker> и я пойду, раз такая пьянка
#ubuntu-ru 2012-10-18
<yurau> сегодня релиз вроде https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QuantalQuetzal
<[Raiden]> http://ubuntovod.ru/ubuntu-news/orenburg-blokiruyut-ubuntu.html
<mitrokov> Привет
<tacirus> Привет
<chapt> http://habrahabr.ru/post/155171/
<mitrokov> подскажите пожалуйста как в mc скопировать фалы в каталог var/www/dir
<mitrokov> пишет что отказано в доступе ошибка 13
<vladgobelen> mitrokov: права доступа назначить не забыл?
<mitrokov> на каталог /var/www/dir т.е на последний dir я правильно понял
<vladgobelen> mitrokov: на чтение должно быть как минимум на /var/www
<vladgobelen> дальше на чтение/запись
<mitrokov> понял спасибо
<Ragnareg> всем привет
<spectrum> Зря я не верил, что ты придешь.
<vladgobelen> http://habrahabr.ru/post/155171/  В Оренбургской области заблокирована Ubuntu
<vladgobelen> Ах вы злобные экстремисты!!!1
<|rapidsp|> скорее экстремалы
<_d4vid> сегодня релиз 12.10?
<Redfield> почему так решил ?
<Tonius> 18го вроде
<only_you> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QuantalQuetzal/ReleaseSchedule
<Tonius> посоветуйте бесплатный ирк клиент для винды? xchat2 вылетает при DCC send русских файлов
<Tonius> kvirc слишком колоритный
<only_you> pidgin)
<Redfield> qutim  )
<Tonius> желательно с понятным домохозяйкам интерфейсом
<|rapidsp|> opera
<Tonius> не... отдельный клиент.. чтобы в трее висел всегда..
<tacirus> Mirc
<tacirus> Мирк хороший клиент
<Tonius> бесплатныыыый надо
<Tonius> мирк-то прекрасен, нет слов
<Tonius> qutim попробовал - оч долго загружается. и через раз соединияется с сервером... окон много чего-то нагромождено
<tacirus> Mirc - бесплатен
<baronos> возми фаерфокс, поставь дополнение сворачиваться в трей, открой веб икр и сиди
<tacirus> я всегда им пользовался только так
<baronos> или тхундербирд
<tacirus> Даже если окошко вылазит после 30 дней , спцстя секунд 30 или меньше (не помню) пропадет и можно юзать
<baronos> и вообще с такими вопросами на канал винды идти надо и у них спрашивать
<Tonius> tacirus бесплатен первые 30 дней, вы что. baronos отдельный ирк клиент. чтобы в автозапуск сунуть, чтобы его не хотелось закрыть как браузер или почтовый клиент.
<Tonius> да развеж они там спецы в этом
<tacirus> Просто закрой его и юзай
<Tonius> хм..
<Tonius> мирк значит..
<loginanton> привет
<tacirus> Кроме того всегда можно найти хакнутый Мирк, который некоторые каналы для себя делают или сайты
<Tonius> tacirus на сколько это легально? при проверке организации
<tacirus> Не знаю. Я только дома его пользовал. Но это же не майкросовская тулза , в конце концов. Никто в суд не будет подавать, а ставить его на комп никто не запрещает.
<tacirus> Даже если срок прошел
<Kyshtynbai> !logs
<ubuntuhelp> Логи канала #ubuntu-ru можно найти на http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ или http://logs.ubuntu.ru
<tacirus> Забыл какой утилитой пользуемся для просмотра всех процессов?
<tacirus> только нее ps
<Kyshtynbai> top
<tacirus> спасибо работает
<Tonius> я пользую htop
<tacirus> Я запускал скрипты через баш , например, для копирования адресной строки из браузера и теперь все эти процессы висят в памяти похоже
<tacirus> как писать скрипт чтобы он убился потом?
<tacirus> типа слип а потом эзкит7
<tacirus> эгзит
<Tonius> как добавить в автозагрузку сервера команду от имени пользователя, а не рута?
<Tonius> сервер 12,04 без графической оболочки
<zuker> Tonius: su - username -c "command"
<zuker> как-то так
<Tonius> а в куда? рц.локал ?
<zuker> Tonius: а для этого твоего сервера есть upstart job?
<zuker> если есть то правильнее с ней заморочиться и перезапускать когда надо
<zuker> а, недочитал, правильнее добавить для этой команды upstart job
<zuker> ящитаю
<dazzgt> всем привет.
<Tonius> upstart job ? есть мануал?
<zuker> Tonius: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<zuker> готовый примеры можно увидеть в /etc/init.d/
<zuker> ну хотя никто не заставляет, и не заперащает прописать rc.local
<zuker> я например делал на upstart jobs деплой и развертывание одно апликухи
<zuker> но там больше одной команды было)
<[Raiden]> в кореутилс до сих пор баги находят http://storage3.static.itmages.ru/i/12/1018/h_1350554306_6168437_0d7dadccce.png
<[Raiden]> последние несколько дней 12.04 активно обновляется
<tacirus> Вот и хорошо.
<tacirus> Подожду пока более-менее все пообтешут
<SergeyIT> ... и поддержка закончится
<Redfield> ну вот когда изобретут ИИ  будут и проги без ошибок
<[Raiden]> ох лол
<[Raiden]> http://library.gnome.org/misc/release-notes/3.6/users-files.html.en
<[Raiden]> наутилус теперь называется files
<[Raiden]> в общем и правильно. Кроме отображения файлов оно ничего и не умеет
<Redfield> ну вобщем то сетевые файловые системы умеет , но они и это выпилить хотят
<SergeyIT> теперь в него должны напихать кучу всего и переименовать в ктулху
<[Raiden]> можно взять нвоости про razor qt. Количество кода удвоилось. Это нормально для нового проекта или недоразвитого но стремящегося развиться. Кодовая же база гнома по ходу уменьшается.
<tacirus> легче база, меньше тормозов
<tacirus> В описании все только о хорошем.
<tacirus> Ну и вправду оно все к лучшему
<baronos> ппц,убунту и гном не совместимо все больше и больше, использовать как бы гном дистр на основе убунту это только материться.
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: SergeyIT: tacirus: http://habrahabr.ru/post/155171/
<[Raiden]> я читал вчера
<vladgobelen> baronos: гном или юнити - единственные с чем совместима убунту. Акстись.
<tacirus> Все таки власти доберутся до каждого через инет.
<tacirus> Может не оченьь скоро но всетаки
<tacirus> Чип в ьашку и нет проблем
<vladgobelen> tacirus: не доберутся
<vladgobelen> tacirus: тут ситуация как с вирусами в линуксе. Защита идет на десять шагов впереди
<[Raiden]> смартфон - личный надзиратель :)
<[Raiden]> куда пошел , что делал... Доберутся и без инета, если понадобится.
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: Доберись до i2p, к примеру
<[Raiden]> и2п траф шифруется наверное и нельзя узнать что там передается.
<[Raiden]> но зато можно именно такой траф резать, по схожести пакетов
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: шифруется и передается через случайных пиров
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: какой именно?
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: с точки зрения стороннего юзера это мусор
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: а запретить шифрование нельзя - вся инфраструктура уже на нем завязана
<tacirus> Заведут вас в комнату , вошьют чип и вы просто не сможете прикоснуться к клавиатуре физически
<tacirus> и вообще будете убегать от всего, что на комп похоже
<tacirus> но лет через 100 наверное толко так будет
<vladgobelen> tacirus: Не будет)
<[Raiden]> тогда можно смотреть ип на котоыре чаще идет шифрованный траффик и повышать важность юзера дял следящих структур ))
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: это сервера практически все. Или например ты гмэйл юзаешь?
<[Raiden]> ну да, но объем траффика почты не такой как у торрента например
<tacirus> Там на фотке про гном столько народу
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: Ну отследишь ты 20-30 миллионов адресов с шифрованием. Дальше что?
<[Raiden]> Хм, ордера, обыск, суд , тюрьмы?
<[Raiden]> :)
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: например в i2p траффик передается тебе через нескольких юзеров
<vladgobelen> какой именно будешь отслеживать?
<[Raiden]> Ну я пугаю конечно. Я  точно не знаю можно ли остледить.
<[Raiden]> тут ещё можно заметить что в свободном доступе нету алгоритмов шифрования котоыре не одобрены фбр и похожими структурами.
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: Есть
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: Запрещены для коммерческого использования просто некоторые методы
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: их нужно лицензировать..
<[Raiden]> ну ок )
<vladgobelen> А вот для домашнего шифруй как хочешь
<tacirus> И это радывает нас
<[Raiden]> пиратство я в общем поддерживаю. В конце концов, если хочешь секретности - никому не говори , если выложи в инет , просто совершенно естественно что кто-то скачает и крякнет.
<[Raiden]> :)
<[Raiden]> делиться копиями тоже совершенно естественно. Если я отдаю кому-то файл, я не теряю ничего. У меня всё ещё остается такой же файл. Делиться инфой получаетяс не накладно, т.к. ничего не теряешь.
<tacirus> Авторские права на всю жизнь и еще потомкам - это беспредел
<tacirus> 5 лет прав -отбил - молодец - Нет - неумеха
<vladgobelen> tacirus: ты путаешь патенты и авторские права
<tacirus> Да все равно что
<vladgobelen> Не все равно.
<tacirus> те же патенты
<vladgobelen> Не те же
<[Raiden]> авторские права не нужны. Не хочешь раздавать - спрячь в сейф и не показывай - твоё право.
<tacirus> Смысл то один, запреить кому-то что-то делать как ты
<[Raiden]> а что упало то пропало.
<vladgobelen> tacirus: Патент дается на идею. Например на квадратный телефон. Если у тебя патент - никто не имеет права делать квадратный телефон.
<vladgobelen> tacirus: А авторское право на конкретный продукт.
<vladgobelen> tacirus: и в случае с авторским правом - делай такое же, но свое сколько хочешь
<[Raiden]> информация отличается от других продуктов. Хотя бы тем что её копирования почти ничего ен стоит
<[Raiden]> сделать вторую булку или сделать копию файла - есть разница?
<[Raiden]> http://cs405823.userapi.com/v405823314/7bc/yIGDYslCUsg.jpg
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: И что?
<artus> [Raiden], ты михалковы раскажи :D и остальным копирастам
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: Зато разработка стоит довольно дорого
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: Создай к примеру клона вов
<[Raiden]> vladgobelen: сколько дорого? если скажем мс продает только что бы окупить разработку и выплатить зарплаты, то почему 1 из деректоров завещал какой-то гейской культуре несколько десятоков миллионов?
<artus> vladgobelen, их итак как мусора
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: Это такие же виды искусства, как и остальные. Музыка, фильмы, книги, игры, софт. Все требует каких-то усилий.
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: Сколько дорого? Это миллионы человеко-лет
<[Raiden]> )
<artus> и вааще, че за срачик очередной )
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: поверь, ты за всю жизнь не создашь ничего и близко похожего
<vladgobelen> artus: Например?
<artus> vladgobelen, ммм, пример чего либо с милионом человеколет в студию
<vladgobelen> artus: вов
<[Raiden]> булка важнее и труд многих людей тоже. Давай начнем их продавать по 70$
<artus> vladgobelen, сказочник
<vladgobelen> artus: Ты не играл ведь, да?
<vladgobelen> artus: Сейчас это свой мир с огромной историей
<vladgobelen> врядли у кого есть столько же ресурсов, сколько у близзард, чтобы создать подобное
<artus> vladgobelen, если не сказать хуже , играл, и че? это не значит что это поделие тысяци человек буут писать  тысячи лет
<vladgobelen> artus: несколько лет назад я тоже не верил) Но близзарды есть близзарды
<[Raiden]> ты наверное не видел сколько корейцы сделали мморпг
<artus> vladgobelen, ты с порядками в цифрах определись для начала
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: Я видел. Ничего похожего.
<[Raiden]> )
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: везде совсем другие масштабы, к сожалению..
<artus> vladgobelen, задрот? так и сказал бы )
<artus> да никаких там масштабов , унылое все если чесно
<[Raiden]> у них даже лучше есть. Я бегал в одну где раскачки нет. Есть общие комнаты и порталы с аренами. Иди и сражайся хоть сразу.
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: по масштабам может посоревноваться разве что eve online, но там основа - информация, которая создается в разы проще
<artus> ога, круче вовозадротов только евозадроты :D
<[Raiden]> кажется игра называлась fury
<vladgobelen> artus: а зачем задротить?
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: сражения это лишь очень очень маленькая часть вов.. Я же говорю - это смесь разных жанров
<[Raiden]> а зачем начинать ,если нет планов добится вершины )
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: До какой вершины?
<[Raiden]> Ну там, высокий лвл, всё облазить, эпик шмот
<artus> вот именно , смысла никакого ) игра для задротофф )))
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: Эм. Это и есть задротство
<[Raiden]> верно, т.к. мморпг для задротов
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: Вов это тысячи различных историй
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: Причем основа с общим сюжетом не на одну книгу
<artus> [Raiden], зато в танки можно просто фанитцо )))
<[Raiden]> )
<vladgobelen> artus: вот.. танки по сути это лишь один из подвидов - бг
<[Raiden]> близард создала интересную игру , спору нет. Но надо признать всетаки что мморпг сосет деньги и ничег опо сути не даёт.
<vladgobelen> Тогда и книги ничего не дают
<vladgobelen> и фильмы
<artus> vladgobelen, ога, а также можно назвать подвидом футбола , 2 команды же есть :D
<chapt> vladgobelen: смотря какое книги
<[Raiden]> за несколько лет мморпг можно неплохой шкаф прочитать с книгами.
<[Raiden]> вместо.
<vladgobelen> chapt: Ок. Властелин колец мусор, а Толкиен - бездарнейший шарлатан, ибо создал по сути бессмысленную вещь.
<artus> vladgobelen, ну типа того
<[Raiden]> а за год оно тебя не отпустит, если только деньги кончатся
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: А какая разница где ты историю узнаешь - в игре или на бумаге?
<[Raiden]> )
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: а если книгу читать на компе - она уже мусор?
<artus> [Raiden], тебя переплюнули :D
<artus> есть фанатичнее тебя :D
<chapt> vladgobelen:  а что кроме фентези и бульварных романов, другие жанры уже отменили?
<[Raiden]> vladgobelen: нет ) Но большу часть ты сможешь прочитать благодаря пиратам.
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: Для чего ты читаешь книгу?
<[Raiden]> Ну, художественноую что бы время убить наверное )
<vladgobelen> Ок)
<[Raiden]> )
<vladgobelen> Тогда тебе и правда играть нет смысла.
<artus> vladgobelen, ты зачем тут сидиш? :) чтобы время убить?
<vladgobelen> artus: Потому что мне тут доступна информация, интересная мне..
<artus> какая информация? треп про игры и книги? мусор же
<vladgobelen> artus: Любая информация может принести пользу, просто нужно эту пользу найти.
<vladgobelen> artus: Конкретно на этом канале - да, в основном треп. А на других довольно много чего можно узнать. Да и тут бывало
<vladgobelen> artus: А в том же трепе узнаются новые люди, новая информация. Мелочи из которых складывается общая картина.
<artus> так того, трепались бы хотябы по теме
<vladgobelen> artus: тему задают юзеры, а кто-то поддержать может разговор или не поддержать
<vladgobelen> artus: Я, если ты заметил, в начале беседы как раз по теме начал
<artus> vladgobelen, заметил, только причем тут i2p , пираты, копирайты и вов к теме всеравно догнать не могу
<vladgobelen> artus: Еще раньше
<pr0mode> всем ку
<artus> vladgobelen, меня инетересует с этого момента )
<vladgobelen> artus: А с этого момента я в основном отвечал на чужие вопросы, а не предлагал свои темы
<artus> значит всячески поддерживал офтоп, огаа, так и запишем :)
<vladgobelen> artus: Месяц с конфискацией?
<artus> чай без сахара :D
<kkkjjjuuu> привет, мир
<kkkjjjuuu> помогите мне, пожалуйста
<baronos> !ask
<ubuntuhelp> Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<kkkjjjuuu> никак не могу настроить микрофон в хубунту 12.04, msi u100
<[Raiden]> мир , хехе
<[Raiden]> я бы советовал на форум писануть. Если ещё нету.
<kkkjjjuuu> пробовал через стандартную прогу и через алсаконфиг
<SergeyIT> альсамиксер?
<kkkjjjuuu> ну да
<kkkjjjuuu> :-)
<[Raiden]> но большинство проблем с микрофоном решаются дерганьем ползунков в alsamixer или в pavucontrol
<kkkjjjuuu> шум идет при увеличении громкости микбуст
<SergeyIT> и проводов в разъеме
<kkkjjjuuu> микрофон родной, це ж нетбук
<[Raiden]> Я ещё встречал 1 забавную мамку, у которой мик-ин в режиме 7.1 работал как выход.
<SergeyIT> а звук идет? Или шум только
<kkkjjjuuu> только шум
<kkkjjjuuu> звука ваще нет
<kkkjjjuuu> фон есть и все
<kkkjjjuuu> и показатель уровня микрофона дергается в соответствии с этим шумом
<SergeyIT> а внешний подключать пробовал?
<kkkjjjuuu> мож, драва не установлены к этому
<kkkjjjuuu> неа
<SergeyIT> встроенный не использовал, он шумит всегда, от диска, вентилятора, стука по столу и т.п.
<vladgobelen> kkkjjjuuu: тебе просто нужно добавить нужные каналы и настроить их
<[Raiden]> лучше погуглить по модели или на фоурм.
<[Raiden]> у ноутов бывают ньюансы типа задания опций для модулей
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: скорее всего тупо не включены каналы
<kkkjjjuuu> короч, подключил внешний микр
<kkkjjjuuu> звук слышу
<kkkjjjuuu> а когда записываю или тестовый звонок в скайп ничо нет
<andrex> test
<ubuntuhelp> andrex, Есть контакт.
<tacirus> sex
<tacirus> бесконтактный
<[Raiden]> ...не интересен.
<[Raiden]> http://kubuntu.ru/node/10490
<andrex> они решили поменять лтс релизы чтоль...
<AmaroVita> День бодрый. На 12.10 ставлю account-plugin-irc, он не ест пароль. Ручками на NickServ - работает. Никто не лечил?
<[Raiden]> у меня квирк, я не в курсе
<tacirus> Вау, я стал боле правильно писать конфиг осама. Узнал что для исполнения скриптов нужно писать не: http://www.trud.ua/job.edit/id/new.html  ,  а  awful.util.spawn_with_shell
<baronos> оно не летится
<tacirus> не это  awful.util.spawn
<tacirus> я тоже квиркую, хотя пиджином пользуюсь для аськи
<AmaroVita> Я про родной плагин к эмпати.
<AmaroVita> Его ваще выпилили из умолчаний и сломали пароль =(
<baronos> ну посчитали что эмпати не подходит для ирк, и в будущем они выпилят ирк, и гном будет делать отдельный ирк клиент под дизайн гнома.
<tacirus> пользуй квирк и не мучайся
<[Raiden]> клиентов на самом деле много
<[Raiden]> тот же пиджин с ирц работает сразу
<[Raiden]> У проекта гном было много образцов как можно было сделать, но они решили иначе.
<[Raiden]> ))
<denis21> http://www.securitylab.ru/news/431554.php Пологаю кто-то неосилил решить какую-то очередную убунто-проблему, после чего получил психологическую травму и решил заблокировать )
<[Raiden]> понеслось по новостным сайтам. Я вчера читал.
<denis21> Да, такие вот коварные неосиляторы всётаки есть в нашей Рашке.
<artus> и правельно, нефиг ставить убунты где непопадя
<zuker> есть предположение что какой-то отвественный чиновник, очень несомненно занятой и замотавшийся перепутал youtube и ubuntu :)
<denis21> artus: Даёшь дебиан! Да. :)
<chapt> да ладно, случайно залочили, с кем не бывает
<artus> denis21, нее, счеты выдать деревянные и хватит с них
<chapt> denis21 какой дебиан, только слаку и споем во славу святого патрика
<denis21> chapt: Ну, можно и её.
<artus> denis21, ато потом ноют всякие что "репозитории все недоступны теперь, даже маленького пакета не скачать"
<artus> прежде чем вводить, надо учить персонал пользоватцо, дабы не плодить стада лемингов
<chapt> а все отчего? оттого что репы не зеркалят, свои репы иметь надо
<artus> chapt, нафига их зеркалить?
<zuker> chapt: дык дело-то в том что по подстроке в имени домена заблокировали
<artus> че, мироряндекс заблочили по http и бунтуру ? тоже мне проблема)
<zuker> нужно зеркало с очень неочевидным адресом
<artus> zuker, внезапно, ftp
<vladgobelen> artus: проблема не в том, что нельзя скачать, а в том что забанили
<chapt> так если в локалке уже есть сервак с репами пусть они облочатся, один черт репы доступны
<zuker> artus: ну или фтп, да :)
<artus> vladgobelen, ой, там такие банильщики как и натягиватели убунты )
<zuker> нужно делать распределенное зеркало в облаках, как пиратбей.
<chapt> у меня на работе инет дорогой, приходится носить, зеркалить
<vladgobelen> artus: да не важно какие.. Просто сам факт
<artus> vladgobelen, да нету никакого факта, одни вбросы )
<Vladislaw> Всем привет
<tacirus> какое неодносложное приветсвие
<Vladislaw> "неодносложное" это как?
<tacirus> test
<ubuntuhelp> tacirus, Понг понг понг...
<tacirus> djn// vjkjltw
<[Raiden]> отдаю 2 имиджа кубунты торентом, 64бит скачали больше.
<mayday> ку
<[Raiden]> ку
<mayday> все молчат, ждут 12.10 ?:)
<SergeyIT> а это что? :(
<[Raiden]> троли блин
<SergeyIT> с чем?
<[Raiden]> проблема с убунтой решена, разблокировали там где было заблочено
<[Raiden]> " Елена Куркина: просьба. Хоть отпишитесь на хабре, что вопрос решен, а то брызжут же слюрной все"
<artus> че брыжжать то, руки ровнять надо :D
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: человечность - плохое слово для детей. низя им такое. а то будут неподготовлены к жизни
<[Raiden]> с руками ок наверное всё. Какая-нить акция мс  или региональной власти
<[Raiden]> хотя может линая инициатива какого-нить гентушника
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> ч
<artus> [Raiden], повторяю еще раз и для тебя, репы не только на http висят, но и на ftp ) а резали скорее вскго только http
<[Raiden]> могли резать по хосту
<skai-falkorr> artus: резали по доменам и айпишникам.как у нас принято
<Redfield> красноглазы не настолько кровожадны =) скорее всего какие то алчные чинуши
<artus> skai-falkorr, ии ? замучались бы они резать ) вырезали небось только яшу и остальные русс сервера
<artus> а самым фееричным будет если резались днсами прова :D
<[Raiden]> не только зеркала. Там же написано
<[Raiden]> резалось всё со словом убунту
<artus> ну нефиг школьные прокси юзать )
<skai-falkorr> artus: ну а ты думаш, что если учитель осилил установку вида далеедалеедалееготово - он знает о разных зеркалах?
<artus> [Raiden], ибо резать всё со словом убунту могла ток прокся
<[Raiden]> и чвего?
<artus> ну и фетепе в ней явно не прокидывали
<artus> [Raiden], потому что я чето нислова в статье не вижу что это резалось на региональном уровне, только нытье школьника про то что в школе выпилили
<[Raiden]> ты знаешь какие профкси у провайдеров? или просто тебе делать нефиг и ты пытаешся выдумать что-то кроме написанного
<artus> [Raiden], прокси от прова ? да ты гониш :D
<skai-falkorr> artus: а вдруг пров через впн?
<skai-falkorr> artus: это рашка.тут такого много до сих пор
<[Raiden]> artus: а как по твоему в регионах блокировали ютуб?
<[Raiden]> есть либо прокся либо фаер
<_d4vid> юху...
<artus> [Raiden], есть разница запилить 1н хост, и мониторить все запросы со словом?
<_d4vid> поставил я ссд .. система грузится очень быстро сек 5 где то)
<artus> [Raiden], прову оно ни нахрен не впиралось такие пляски
<_d4vid> и пакеты с реп быстро ставятся.. пару секунд
<artus> посему максимус резалось проксей школьной
<vladgobelen> artus: вероятно запрещено было именно с "школьного интернет"
<vladgobelen> artus: там своя система блокировки
<artus> vladgobelen, ну я и говорю, впн до домашней сети - и хоть обкачайся ))
<artus> и да, ну выпилили на 1н день, че, убунта от этого в кернел паник свалилась? ))
<vladgobelen> artus: если это ограничение есть для убунту, но нет для винды - это уже вопрос к антимонопольной комиссии
<vladgobelen> проблемы то особой нет, но на деле есть
<artus> vladgobelen, кстати, на предмет форточек, там же порнобанеры выскакивають ))) чем не пофод ваааще государством запретить :D
<artus> *в
<[Raiden]> не запросы, а хосты )
<[Raiden]> со словом
<vladgobelen> Потому что это коммерческая лобируеммая система
<vladgobelen> artus: Убунту - нет
<skai-falkorr> это все православные активисты.отрыли статью про то, что пользователи линукс  -педофилы. и вот так защищают детей
<artus> skai-falkorr, а порнофильмы монтируют на венде, накол мс :D
<vladgobelen> artus: Точнее убунту то коммерческая, но в россии пока не лобируется и не рекламируется особо
<[Raiden]> )
<skai-falkorr> artus: порнофильмы - это им близко и понятно. а чтото бесплатное для педофилов - это уже угроза развала текущего строя и вообще антироссийская деятельность
<vladgobelen> тьфу ты
<vladgobelen> лоббируется*
<[Raiden]> Что бы поссорить двух равинов надо дать им монету, что бы поссорить двух двух  христианских священников - надо дать им мальчика.
<skai-falkorr> artus: покажут про нас анатомию протеста 3. как я с украиной хотел развалить страну, чую я
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: "Католических"
<[Raiden]> да не суть ) Католики тоже христиане
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: Нет, именно суть.
<vladgobelen> Там запрещено жениться.
<skai-falkorr> vladgobelen: не суть.то, что наших прикрывает не папа римский, а правительство и патриарх - не делает их любовь к попам маленьких мальчиков менее любвеобильной
<[Raiden]> это не важно. Важно что религии лажа.
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: Нашим разрешено жениться и такой проблемы нет.
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: вот это верно
<[Raiden]> Ну молодцы, менее оторваны от своей природы поулчается, православные ) Хотя обет безбрачия вроде и у наших можно дать.
<[Raiden]> или типа того
<[Raiden]> но суть учения это не сильно меняет и того что их существующий по их мнению бог вообще допустил это всё вклчюая разделение на секты )
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: не, там дело в другом
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: Примерно тысячу лет назад на Руси был геноцид и попытка уничтожения культуры. А народ взял, да и ассимилировал чужую культуру просто смешав ее со своей. Возникло православие
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: потому нигде нет такого понятия как церкви в их виде как тут и многое что есть в православии.. Это смесь, гибрид.
<[Raiden]> это не так. разделение церкви произошло не на руси. А в риме, когда рим распался на 2 империи.
<[Raiden]> А православные мы потому что взяли византийскую ветку
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: Это так. А разделения были многие, но суть оставалсь всегда одна
<[Raiden]> так только то, что доля язычества сохранилась и част ьпраздников замещающи старые. А то что разделение произошло из-за русских не правда.
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: Это было не разделение, а ассимиляция
<vladgobelen> не более
<[Raiden]> это была ассимиляция ветки принятой в столице византии. Не римской. И когда это происходило церков уже была разделена и способы служения отличались
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: потому здесь и не работают почти все "Христианские" заповеди
<[Raiden]> это тоже не так )
<vladgobelen> Это так.
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: Банальный пример - посмотри на дело пуси риот
<[Raiden]> пуси риот не тянут на верующих. Для верущих заповеди есть  и они на столько христианские, на сколько их византия донесла до нас. С некоторыми изменениями конечно. например 3 перстами стали крестится как римляне\католики
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: А они и не должны
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: Я про противоположную сторону, которая кричала: сжечь ведьм
<[Raiden]> А кто говорит что должны. :)
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: До такого даже в средневековье христиане не докатывались. У них лицемерие другого плана.
<[Raiden]> зато они должны как граждане рф соблюдать законы рф
<[Raiden]> И просто нормы приличия
<vladgobelen> По закону то они ничего собственно и не нарушали, но это дело другой беседы
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: мы сейчас про христианство
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: Ты же в курсе что такое инквизиция?
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: А знал ли ты, что христиане поступали тогда очень очень лицемерно. Собственно как всегда
<[Raiden]> У тебя неполные знания по истории христианства. вот ты и додумал некотоыре моменты. Увидел разницу в 2 больших секктах и подумал что разделилось т.к. мы переняли по своему. Но это не так. Мы переняли правильно по всем канонам тогдашней визайнти
<[Raiden]> йской церкви.
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: Они взяли и тупо открестились от инквизиции. Якобы это орден сам по себе, а мы такие зверства даже как то вообще не одобряем.. Мы белые и пушистые
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: В православии же лицемерия не было никогда
<[Raiden]> а причем тут пусси риот?
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: Если считают - сжечь ведьм, так и говорят. И имели православные все христианские заповеди
<[Raiden]> они к православию как относятся? :)
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: Потому что сожгли их именно православные
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: Мало того, все православные это поддержали практически.
<[Raiden]> жгли в основном в европе. У нас тоже но меньше.
<[Raiden]> а в европе в основном римская ветка
<skai-falkorr> у нас принято было сажать на бочку
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: И я не додумал. Просто у меня было много времени чтобы почитать об этом
<skai-falkorr> с порохом
<skai-falkorr> ну или бюджетный вариант - на кол
<[Raiden]> ну короче почитал и ладно. Но я с твоим чтивом не согласен, я другое читал ) И то что я сказал про разделение до того как христианство пришло на русь - можно легко проверить
<[Raiden]> *прочитать
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: Ок) В дела "веры" я не вмешиваюсь. Веру переубедить нельзя, ибо вера это иррациональное.
<vladgobelen> мне ближе наука
<JMS32> Всем привет. Как узнать по какой причине  у меня временами зависает система?
<andrex> kb,j ;tktpj kb,j xnj nj ytnfr yfcnhjty
<andrex> либо железо либо чтото нетак настроено
<andrex> !log > JMS32
<ubuntuhelp> JMS32, please see my private message
<JMS32> Хорошо, немногим позже покажу
<Redfield> ну что убунта 12.10 вышла ?
<baronos> неа, как ледниковый период кончится, так выйдет.
<andrex>  /topic читать надо "Текущая версия: 12.04"
<only_you> http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.10/
<Redfield> можно сколько угодной читать , а можно спросить
<andrex> а вот тут ты не прав
<Redfield> это ещё почему
<deniska> Посоны, убунта вышла?
<deniska> Это почти также неожиданно
<andrex> да потому что, лучше сачала почитать прежде чем спросить
<Redfield> до
<deniska> Как выпадание снега зимой (:
<Redfield> думаю топик в канале не самый авторитетный источник
<baronos> не скажи
<andrex> ну опы спят)
<Redfield> ну пусть отдыхают
<baronos> опы давно на генту дебиан и так далее :D
<baronos> вру, один еще на убунту есть оп)
<Redfield> наверно если бы опы были гентушниками они бы несидели тут по идеологическим соображениям
<Redfield> я исхожу из того что опы фанатики и евангелисты помешаные
<baronos> ну это надо быть фанатиком, а фанатиков опов нет, это миф.
<Redfield> фанатики и евангелисты убунты
 * baronos отошел с поля боя, ибо обсуждение опов карается :D
<andrex> !rules > Redfield
<deniska> убунту 13.04 raring ringtail
<ubuntuhelp> Redfield, please see my private message
<deniska> Сжимающий кругохвост (:
<Redfield> у него хвост 30 см =)
<_d4vid> как посмотреть в каком пакете в репах есть libglib-2.0.so.0 ?
<baronos> в libglib-2.0 пакете наверно он есть
<Redfield> libglib2.0-0
<baronos> качать деб пакет распаковывать и вытаскивать его
<_d4vid> мне нужно установить 32битную версию пакета
<andrex> apt-file
<baronos> че то там типа libglib-2.0-0:i386
<_d4vid> libgdk-x11-2.0.so.0:
<_d4vid> спасибо баронос помог
<baronos> не за что)
<[Raiden]> JMS32: из-за дров видео не редко виснет
<[Raiden]> ну в смысле не вообще, и не у всех. Но у тех у кого повисло... Ну вы поняли )
<[Raiden]> JMS32: обычно начинают с логов и загрузки системы. Если с этим всё ок ,тогда гуглят :)
<[Raiden]> эм, загрузки - нагрузки на... Я сегодня какой-то неоднозначный.
<[Raiden]> 32бит раздача вырвалась вперед  2.8 вс 1.8
<[Raiden]> нваерное многие качают кубунту для виртуалки
<baronos> я дебиан 6 качаю :D
<_d4vid> андрекс и тебе спасибо за апт-файл )
<_d4vid> всё заработало..
<[Raiden]> можно ещё dpkg -S libgdk-x11-2.0.so.0 при условии что файл в установленном пакете, а если нет, тогда packages.ubuntu.com
<[Raiden]> кстати, давно хочу обертку  к ней сделать на баш+курл, но руки не доходят
<[Raiden]> vladgobelen: если верить  сериалу раскол, у нас староверов жгли, хотя были случаи и когда они сами. Так вот верили. :) Но это уже было  тоже после разделения на два лагеря, крупных. Мелких сча тысячи.
<[Raiden]> простите за офтоп )
<baronos> нет тебе прощения :D
<[Raiden]> омг )
<andrex> у нас всегда старые новые, белые красные итд
<[Raiden]> да уж. Любители перестроек
<andrex> ага причем в нутри государства, ладноб в несвоём
<[Raiden]> Точно, надо было социализм строить в сша.
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> из меня оффтоп так и прёт. Пойду на другой канал
<andrex> и меня забери, скучновато тут чет)
<baronos> 4комнаты сгодня по тв)
<andrex> нет у меня тв)
<baronos> в инете есть тв ))
<andrex> у меня щас нет не для видео посмотреть) ограничение скорости уродское
<baronos> andrex: хехе, а ты мтс\мегафон тв подключи там ограничение убирают, и тв смотреть будешь))
<andrex> если у ченя есть оно конечно)
<[Raiden]> У меня друган взял китайскоий телефон не смартфон с тв. 3-4 канала можносмотреть с помехами.
<baronos> вроде по всей россии есть, ну правда на дройде только клиенты у них
<andrex> хм, у меня был такого типа, вс ловил
<andrex> е
<[Raiden]> видимо твой был лучше. Ну или так он мне ег опоказал неудачно
<andrex> закос под нокию e что то там)
<[Raiden]> ну в общем тоже вариант если других нет. Тут была идея что в азии такие телефоны популярны, т.к. можно узнать будет землятряска или цунами или нет.
<[Raiden]> )
<baronos> ууу скоро спаартакиада у нас в санатории((
<skai-falkorr> @op
* skai-falkorr changed the topic of #ubuntu-ru to: Ubuntu Russian - Official IRC channel | Прочтите правила: http://goo.gl/ef85w | Скачать:http://goo.gl/EVdTg | Текущая версия: 12.10 | Бот-помощник: !help | FAQ: http://goo.gl/xFjsu | Перед тем, как задать вопрос - прочтите http://goo.gl/MQjd9 | Для текстов более 4-х строк - http://paste.pro
<skai-falkorr> @deop
<baronos> skai-falkorr: кстать, а чего нет 12.04 лтс как долгоиграющей поддержке рядом с текущей версией?)
<skai-falkorr> топик не резиновый
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=35113
<[Raiden]> апачи опен офис наверное можно сокращать до аоо
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> юзер теперь должен гадать какой лучше
<JMS32> Как в строке v4l:///dev/video0 задать максимум FPS с устройства?
<baronos> http://www.google.com/about/datacenters/gallery/#/
<skai-falkorr> baronos: бойан
<baronos> skai-falkorr: зато красивый)
<[Raiden]> диски там странно пробиты. Им надо такую штуку: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wp8sFsriH4c
<skai-falkorr> ну чтож. новая версия зеленой стрелы ниче так
<tacirus> Что за зеленая стрела?
<skai-falkorr> ну это как зеленый фонарь, только стрела
<[Raiden]> обьяснил )
<skai-falkorr> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=204460.0;topicseen
<skai-falkorr> как я люблю таких
<skai-falkorr> я установил, а теперь скажите мне, что я установил и зачем
<scratchx[x]> Sys_Error: GLimp_Init() - could not load OpenGL subsystem
<scratchx[x]> че за нафик?
<[Raiden]> релизнуло, качайте http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/quantal/release/ , кто ещё не успел.
<[Raiden]> Я бы рекомендовал К версию тоже посмотреть
<teddyp1cker> всех с релизом!
<[Raiden]> )
<deniska> а я бы не рекомендовал никакое К
<scratchx[x]> че релиз?
<teddyp1cker> убунту 12.10
<scratchx[x]> а если у меня до этого бэта была
<scratchx[x]> просто обновиться и все?
<[Raiden]> да
<tagezi> всем привет
<ambal> q2all)
<Kyshtynbai> Ку.
<ambal> поздравляю всех с выходом 12.10 ))
<ambal> такой вопрос, что за образ с приставкой +mac ? т.е. ubuntu-12.10-desktop-amd64+mac.iso ?
<[Raiden]> по линку выше написано же
<[Raiden]> Mac (PowerPC) and IBM-PPC (POWER5) server install image
<[Raiden]>     For Apple Macintosh G3, G4, and G5 computers, including iBooks and PowerBooks as well as IBM OpenPower machines.
<ambal> аа, спасибо) в общем мне это не надо) а кто-нибудь знает, добавлена ли возможность восстановления фс btrfs в случае краха?)
<[Raiden]> а.. нет, вру то что я написал это powerpc имидж
<ambal> мм, тогда что +mac?
<tagezi> [Raiden]: ему всёравно не нужно )
<ambal> tagezi: если для макинтошей, не нужно)
<deniska> ambal: скачай и посмотри что там внутри
<ambal> deniska: зачем, если можно узнать, у того, кто знает))
<[Raiden]> 64-bit Mac (AMD64) desktop image
<[Raiden]>     Choose this to take full advantage of computers based on the AMD64 or EM64T architecture (e.g., Athlon64, Opteron, EM64T Xeon, Core 2). If you have a non-64-bit processor made by AMD, or if you need full support for 32-bit code, use the Intel x86 images instead. This image is adjusted to work properly on Mac systems.
<ambal> мм, т.е. для athlon64 ? в чём же его отличие от обычного ubuntu-12.10-desktop-amd64.iso ?
<[Raiden]> в последнем предложении , не знаю )
<ambal> аа) ладно, понял)) а маки есть и на амд процах, да?) я прост не в курсе, что там у макинтошей))
<ambal> спасибо)
<ambal> а что насчёт btrfs? кто знает, допилили, не?)
<teddyp1cker> маков не было никогда на амд
<[Raiden]> ambal: fsck для бтрфс есть, но в 12.04 он выпадает с ошибкой если на разделе используется сжатие LZO
<tagezi> teddyp1cker: это не важно, ему оно всёравно не нужно )
<[Raiden]> c lheubv c;fnbtv jr
<[Raiden]> со сжатием по дефлту или без   пока ок
<[Raiden]> у меня есть 1 раздел
<ambal> teddyp1cker: что же тогда там написано, что для процов амд и мак систем?)
<ambal> tagezi: ну всё-ровно интересно же))
<ambal> [Raiden]: конкретно интересует, есть ли возможность восстановления фс в случае сбоя?) а то как-то обжёгся уже)
<teddyp1cker> ну а чего не понятно
<artus> ambal, а спросить у разрабов не ? или на канале фс?
<teddyp1cker> можно и на мак потсавить если ты упоротый
<teddyp1cker> и на амд
<artus> им там виднее же можно или нет
<teddyp1cker> точнее x86-64
<[Raiden]> Я могу конкретно утверждать  что утилита для восстановления есть и вроде работает, если не использовать ЛЗО
<[Raiden]> и всё
<teddyp1cker> интересно что все штуки таки на питон 3.2 перетащили
<ambal> artus: с английским не так хорошо, чтоб с разрабами общаться) есть ли русскоязычный канал фс?) ну и опять же может тут кто знает, почему обязательно где-то в другом месте спрашивать?) я же у вас спрашиваю))
<artus> ambal, на транслейтгуглору забанили?
<artus> ambal, наверно потому имеет смысл спрашивать гдето еще потому что одно дело спросил и все, а не нудить офтопными вопросами не в том месте
<ambal> artus: ну видишь же, [Raiden] знает и отвечает) зачем меня в другое место гнать?)
<artus> а с другой стороны тут бтрфс тут кажить всего полтора человека юзало) просто ответ на свой вопрос ты тут неделями ждать можеш)
<ambal> [Raiden]: а эта ЛЗО по умолчанию включена чтоли?)
<artus> ambal, они ее то хоть когда зарелизить обещали? ) ато чето уж который год все обещають и обещають
<[Raiden]> нет
<[Raiden]> сжатие по умолч не используется
<ambal> artus: а я не знаю даже, просто читал, что хорошая фс))
<[Raiden]> в виртуалке посмотри. Узнай как делать подтома и снапшоты, как это принято в убунте делать
<ambal> [Raiden]: ну тогда хорошо, буду форматировать в btrfs) спасибо большое)
<[Raiden]> потом решишь использовать или нет
<artus> lvm и хоть обделайтесь снапшотов :)
<ambal> [Raiden]: подтома и снапшоты?) что это и зачем?) просто весь раздел в btrfs сделать же можно?)
<[Raiden]> я думаю корень можно уже, как раз для снапшотов. А там где уникальаня инфа лучше не стоит пока не выйдет 1.0
<[Raiden]> можно. Но если ты не знаеш ьчто это, то оно ничем не лучше экст4 для тебя
<ambal> [Raiden]: узнаю как-нибудь на досуге)) наверно нужно))
<tagezi> [Raiden]: а пальци кинуть корешам? )
<[Raiden]> скоростные харьки примерно равны, даже кое-где может бтрфс проиграть. Разница в функционале фс.
<artus> вобщем покаместь ненужная приблуда )
<tagezi> +1
<[Raiden]> Тем кто хочет быстро откатывать изменения вполне нужная. Н осбои как бы до 1.0  не исключены )
<tagezi> [Raiden]: тоесть, возможно, откатываться придёться очень долго )
<[Raiden]> ))
<teddyp1cker> каноникал написали бы хороший гуй к этому делу
<ambal> всем спасибо и спокойной ночи ;)
<artus> http://habrahabr.ru/post/67283/ и btrfs ненужна
<[Raiden]> пока есть только apt-btrfs-snapshot и желательно придерживаться некоторых правил по созданию подтомов что бы оно работало
<artus> но гарантий то всеравно никаких ))
<[Raiden]> гарантии вообще тема непростая.
<artus> посему по старинке бекапить кроном в архив и рсинком сливать в облако :D
<[Raiden]> там ещё помимо снапшотов и сжатия  есть 1 возможность, можно в пределах 1 раздела делать подтома и их монтировать. Если скажем есть 40гб, то не надо делить на корень и рут  и думать на что места нехватит.
<[Raiden]> хотя 2 раздельыне совсем фс наверное надежней
<artus> [Raiden], lvm? :)
<artus> режеш поживому как хош )
<[Raiden]> кстати тоже непростой вопрос. С обдной стороны чем больше сущностей тем больше шансов на сбой,а с другой  погбнет только одна сущность , а не всё.
<Gakonis> Ребята, можете посмотреть ИМЯ ВЛАДЕЛЬЦА и ИМЯ ГРУППЫ файла /etc/sysctl.conf
<scratchx[x]> оооо 6 декабря 2012 – 13.04 Alpha 1
<Gakonis> ?
<artus> Gakonis, зачем капсить?
<[Raiden]> artus: мне интересней бтрфс, я хотел бы разделы читать и с винды )  А там с лвм наверное будут траблы )
<Gakonis> извините. Эт я чтобы понятнее было.
<scratchx[x]> Gakonis: root
<Gakonis> Ага. Спасибо..
<artus> [Raiden], ну читается вроде как , а вот поддержка btr разве есть ?
<[Raiden]> нет, но можно в виртуалке с линем расшарит ьпапки для винды.
<artus> [Raiden], фигасе извраты ))
<[Raiden]> Ну в общем альтернативные разбивалки дисков меня пугают больше чем фс
<teddyp1cker> вот что лучше скажите
<teddyp1cker> кто пробовал ппа с wayland?
<artus> еще одна мертвая приблуда )) авось к 20му году допилят
<[Raiden]> она не мертвая, просто она пишется для будущего
<enkeron> Hello! Question: kto-to ispolsoval 'dwm' + 'conky'?
<[Raiden]> будет готов софт, прослойки для иксов, будет живая.
<artus> ну покамесь эти франкинштейны еще мертвы )
<artus> @kick enkeron с транслитом мимо
<[Raiden]> )
<enkeron> ok. May I write on English or not?)
<[Raiden]> ))
<artus> чет недоходчивый молодой человек
<artus> enkeron, канал русиш, пишут тут русскими буквами, ок?
<[Raiden]> enkeron: you can try to find dwm users on russian forum :)
<[Raiden]> моя английская языка
<enkeron> I can't write russian symbols in urxvt. Have some cirillic problems =(
<artus> @kban enkeron 3600 чини, починиш - приходи
<rekcuFniarB> artus: можно поинтересоваться сколько тебе лет?
<artus> rekcuFniarB, 7
<tacirus> Инетресно,а в Мак ОС всё также как в Линуксе можно самому настраиватиь?
<[Raiden]> я рад что у меня не двм с урхвт
<tacirus> Это же проприетарное ПО
<[Raiden]> tacirus: всё нет, но что-то можно и сторонний софт есть.
<artus> учитывая что проблем с кирилицей в urxvt вообще никаких, то всяко мимо
<tacirus> С переходом на осам у меня от Линукса впечатление улучшилось , ну и с тем, что я уже немного понимаю, как скриптить
<[Raiden]> tacirus: там ещё и куча опенсорса есть, не весь но много
<Sergey_IT> tacirus, линукс и де - это разные вещи
<tacirus> Но меня просто убивает Опенофис. Там в Апи все так запутанно
<tacirus> Sergey_IT: Может и разные, а вот пользуемся мы им в ДЕ окружении
<artus> кем им?
<[Raiden]> линукс модно в определенных кругах. Н оесли не устраивает местный сотф , то не вижу смысла тратить время.
<artus> и зачем тебе апи офиса? :)
<tacirus> Апи офиса для написания макросов. Там же автозапись макросов на самом минимальном уровне только.
<tagezi> tacirus: они же вроде кальку с мс офиса делали
<tacirus> Я никак не пойму элементарного: как получить к ячейке спредшита по офсету
<artus> ну тогда кой нить vi пользуй)
<[Raiden]> апаче обещает к  4.0 ооо поддержку вбс и т.д.
<tacirus> В Экселе это просто было бв
<[Raiden]> судя по новостям
<tacirus> tagezi: там далеко не калька в АПИ
<[Raiden]> но это не раньше чем в следущем году и не факт что будет прямо
<tacirus> все ужасно запутанно
<tagezi> tacirus: ну не знаю.. сне его вроде достаточно.. я как-то в нутрь не лажу
<tagezi> tacirus: вообще если сравнивать эксель и кальк, то эксель выигрывает 100500 раз )
<artus> tacirus, http://habrahabr.ru/post/121149/
<tacirus> artus: открываю ссылку
 * artus читает ответ tacirus
<[Raiden]> мсо 2013 вроде будет полноценно поддерживать odf 1.2
 * tacirus читает ответ на свой ответ
<artus> а с макросами там еще и латекс есть , так что может ну его это оо ))
<tacirus> test
<ubuntuhelp> tacirus, Есть контакт.
<tagezi> [Raiden]: сомневаюсь, чото я )
<Onkeltem> Ку
<tagezi> даже оо полноценно не поддерживает форматы мсо, а наоборот вообще врятли будет
<Onkeltem> Народ, я вот что-то не пойму, почему когда я делаю `lsof -i` у меня не отобаржается в списке "слухачей" мой локально работающий DNS?
<Onkeltem> который вроде как на 53-ем порту висеть должен
<[Raiden]> tagezi: http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=34579
<tacirus> artus: То, что по этой ссылке я знаю. Я уже сделал себе неск макросов в Опенофисе. Все просто , если работать с точными координатами. Заморока начинается, когда это офсет
<tagezi> [Raiden]: да, со второго абзаца ) именно так и будет )
<artus> tacirus, я нюансов не знаю просто возможно в либре немного не так как в оо, они как никак разные )
<tacirus> Я даже не знаю, что такое Либра
<tagezi> либр офис )
<tagezi> то что по умолчанию в убунте ставиться )
<tagezi> с 11.10 кажись
<tacirus> Наверное и в убунту 12.**  Либра
<tagezi> угу
<tacirus> ну все лягу спать а то вчера вышел из ета во втором часу ночи
<tacirus> сейчас почти пол одиннадцатого
<tacirus> всем приятного времяпровождения
<tagezi> угу, а мы тут в молчанку пока поиграем )
<artus> а зачем в "ет" заходить то надо было)
<Sergey_IT> по нуждеж же
<artus> в ете можно про осам почитать :D
<Sergey_IT> кто ж нынче читает?
<artus> FTP - это прикрученый поверх функционала SMB - протокол другого уровня!
<Sergey_IT> это откуда?
<artus> Sergey_IT, а это изречения изобретателя мега бд , с уникалным решением - она клиентсерверная :D
<zuker> бд для bolgen os?
<Sergey_IT> из журнала Новости психиатрии?
<artus> тип того
<artus> на sqlру
<Sergey_IT> ааа, желтая пресса )
<shenmue> всем пыщ
<shenmue> о чем речь?
<[Raiden]> В том числе на рынке США — 300 000 штук.  - нокиа за квартал  в сша стольк олумий продала.
<[Raiden]> Число используемых в мире смартфонов в III квартале превысило миллиард
<artus> круть
<zuker> [Raiden]: вынь мобила всеравно не взлетит)
<[Raiden]> )
<artus> zuker, рожденный ползать - летать не может )
<[Raiden]> когда читаешь такую цифру ,пониамеш ьзачем вообще понадобилось лезть на телефоны.
<[Raiden]> мс
<artus> вон кинолог мой на мозарта от хтц плюетцо, ибо винфон ему совсем мозг сносит)
<[Raiden]> но с дизайном метро они ошиблись мне кажется.
<[Raiden]> Индустрии смартфонов понадобилось 16 лет, чтобы достичь этого показателя, пишет Strategy Analytics. Первым устройством, которое аналитики признали как «современный смартфон», стал Nokia Communicator, представленный в 1996 году.
<Gakonis> Интересно, можно ли на одну LiveOS примотать скажем, драйвера от видеокарт Nvidia  и Radeon...
<zuker> да не в дизайне дело, а дело в том что они к вендорам относяться как к былу - хотят их руками сделать то что сделала эпл.
<artus> зачем на ливке драйвера на видео? )
<[Raiden]> можно
<Gakonis> А вот нужно)
<[Raiden]> если что-то мешает, то благодаря правилам удев можно выполнить что угодно для подмены
<artus> чтоб оно крашилось ?
<Gakonis> А вот процессоры
<Gakonis> intel  и AMD...
<artus> Gakonis, что процесоры?
<[Raiden]> крашилось - нуво например менее стабильынй чем драйвер нвидии. Мне кажется. Я иногда вообще с ним черный экран получал )
<artus> [Raiden], на ливке пофиг)
<artus> а сот сидеть и поднимать ручками иксы на ливке, потому что внезапно у тебя вдруг ати а драйвер невидии, вот это изврат
<Wizard> Avoid the pain of Windows 8
<Wizard> LOL
<Kyshtynbai> Новый протокол фтп с нескучными пакетами
<Kyshtynbai> Спать пойду.
<zuker> Wizard: brilliant!
<Wizard> Ну что? Так написано на ubuntu.com :/
<Gakonis> У меня задумка такая. Даже не задумка,а практически сделал. Ситуация такая. Создал LiveOS USB на базе процессоора AMD + видеокарта радеон. Создал так же запускаемой скрипт, который запускает, ну предположим, некую игру автоматически. Тема такая, вставляешь ф
<Gakonis> лешку, автоматически запускается ось и тут же стартует игра, ты садишься и играешь. Но это допустимо только если удовлетворено железо.
<artus> Gakonis, ммм, sqashfs и будет тебе счастье ) за правельность написания не ручаюсь
<teddyp1cker> дота сразу без смс)
<Gakonis> Пробовал эту же флешку запустить на другом железе с процессором Intel и чипсетом Intel, тоже получилось, но блин не все текстуры загрузились..
<Gakonis> Теди, типа того..
<artus> Gakonis, ммм, ядру ващет пофиг какой у тя там проц )
<teddyp1cker> киньте если есть у кого magnet cссылку на торрент с убунтой новой
<Gakonis> Вот то то и оно, но видео не пофиг... Вот поэтому геморой себе создал и пытаюсь как то придумать. Как примотать к этой же флешки драйвера видео, причем таким образом, чтобы они друг другу не мешали.
<Gakonis> В общем полный ппц..
<Gakonis> А тут ещё sandy Brige это тот ещё геморой.
<tagezi> а кто тебе сказал что они друг другу мешать будут?
<artus> Gakonis, 2 образа squashfs и выбор в грубе )
<artus> проще некуда)
<tagezi> по умолчанию убунту ставит все дрова которые только можно и десяток только от видях
<tagezi> artus: почему.. 32 бита замечательно гоняются помоему под 64 битах
<artus> а если извратитцо то можно им еще и общий каталог запилить в этой фс, тогда вообще будет круть
<artus> tagezi, в смысле гоняются?
<artus> tagezi, ядру пофиг на то какой у тя проц
<tagezi> ну всмысле 32 битрая убу нрмально наботает на 64 битных компах
<Gakonis> Во...
<Sergey_IT> убу и на утюге работать будет
<artus> tagezi, эммм, ну у меня e6500 , и 32х битка стоит, ибо памяти только 3 гига и смысла ставить 64 никакого
<tagezi> а дрова от видях можно псотавить сколько хошь, лишьбы место было
<tagezi> ну так и нафига ему тогда 10 дисков, ему одного хватит.. только бы допёр что ему вообще нужно от этого диска )
<artus> tagezi, дык в архивируемой фс у тя живет корень, пусть тебе на него надо 2 гига, при копеечных ценах даже на 8ми гиговые флешки, отдать еще полтора-два под запиленую для amd систему - непроблема)
<Gakonis> Один большой флеш. Гигов на 8 должно хватить...
<artus> причем это всеравно будет не ливка а полноценно работающая система на флешке
<Gakonis> Да артус, вот именно она мне и нужна такая.
<Gakonis> Спасибо ребята...
<artus> Gakonis, ну у меня на usb hdd одно время жила для тестов , прикольно
<artus> даже гдето была софтина делающая такие ливки практически из любого дистра
<tagezi> ну тогда ему нужно будет савки перекидывать, а нафига оно нужно )
<tagezi> или он на рабочем в онлайн играет? ))
<Gakonis> Прозорливый вы наш)))
<Gakonis> На самом деле нет. Есть задумка, одна...
<Gakonis> а может и две....
<tagezi> позор* )
<artus> tagezi, можно развернуть дамп рабочей системы и буит на флешке своя домашняя система на любом железе ))
<artus> это ж не венда с бсодами на несовместимость железяк )
<tagezi> artus: ты никогда не ищешь лёгких путей )))
<tagezi> ему игратся нужно или где?)
<artus> tagezi, дык на самом деле это делается мин 20 )
<artus> просто в качестве ливки оно всяко удобнее чем стоковая )
<tagezi> artus: это тебе за 20 минут, а он будет маны читать 2 недели, а потом пару месяце материться )
<artus> Gakonis, http://www.linuxliveusb.com/ вот эта приблуда )
<artus> tagezi, там полторы кнопки жамкнуть)
 * tagezi ушёл искать полкнопки )
<Gakonis> Э не-е, это я проходил уже...
<artus> правда саму софтину под вайном гонять прийдетцо, ну то фигня, проблем никаких небыло
<Gakonis> Спасибо...
<artus> Gakonis, значит слабо проходил) у меня проблем никаких небыло)
<Gakonis> ВОт насчет squashfs, вот это по моему то что мне нужно. Судя по описанию..
<artus> Gakonis, а в твоем случае надо будет только дописать 1ну менюшку в груб, и сделать копию корня) в 1ну сепапиш под невидию, вторую - под ати )
<artus> ну и общий раздел в в виде свободного места на флешке примаунтить)
<tagezi> artus: и сколько ещё штук ему придёться сделать ещё? )
<artus> Gakonis, просто эта фигня сама уже тепе сетапит в скваш , хотя можно обложится манами и обкурится ими)
<Gakonis> )))
<artus> tagezi, да скок хош, места всеравно копейки надо)
<artus> а если еще и выпилить лишнее :)
<Gakonis> Лишнее то точно выпилю, правда огрехов понаделаю. Но все познается в учении.
<artus> Gakonis, самый кошерный вариант -  нетинстал)
<Gakonis> Э не-е, вот это точно извращение))
<artus> да нифига подобного
<Sergey_IT> извращение - это игры )
<tagezi> Gakonis: извращение - это игры, а нет инстал рулит )
<Gakonis> Хотя через флешку именно убунту и ставил себе..
<Gakonis> tagezi: причем тут игры?
<tagezi> 23:13:10     Gakonis
<Gakonis> так это ж предположим)))
<[Raiden]> я видел какой-то извращенынй завту по засовыванию /usr в  squashfs
<[Raiden]> и с обновлением имиджа после обновления
<[Raiden]> х*
<[Raiden]> на ресурсах арча. Типа должно ускорять запуск программ
<[Raiden]> )
<artus> ога, учитывая что скваш тормознее фс по причине того что как бе сжатие в реалтейме, то чего там арчеводы ускоряли, непонятно)
<[Raiden]> сжатие обычно даёт ускорение чтения
<[Raiden]> с носителя
<artus> с чего бы?
<artus> не может быть прослойка шустрее фс , только если это не прослойка в там )
<artus> *рам
<[Raiden]> гзипни бинарник баша, он уменьшится на треть. читать придется меньше на треть
<artus> ога, в бинарнике остается каждый третий символ :D
<artus> и чтение из архива по умолчанию шустрее чтения незапакованого?
<artus> [Raiden], а давай ты греп текста по архиву с доками сделаеш и просто из директории) ну и прикинеш время )
<[Raiden]> дело  в алгоритме ещё , если использовать менее ресурсоемкий ...
<artus> да какой нафиг алгоритм, перпетум мобиле не существует
<[Raiden]> комп состоит из разных частей. хдд отстает в развитии от рам и хдд
<[Raiden]> сжатие уменьшает работу хдд
<artus> батарея чугунная, потому что вода
<artus> [Raiden], а че, для чтения расжатие уже отменили?
<[Raiden]> у меня биметалик, они эффективней чугуна
<artus> [Raiden], лиш в меньшей инетрности
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> давай сделаем проще. Не будем заниматься теорией. Найди тесты где исльзуется сжатый бтрфс или рейзер4
<[Raiden]> и посмотри
<artus> причем тут фс ?
<[Raiden]> при том!
<[Raiden]> скваш и эти две поддерживают сжатие
<[Raiden]> вот и посмотри как оно влияет на тесты
<artus> блиинн, не тупии а ?
<[Raiden]> т.е. ты не готов идти смотреть? )
<artus> оне не просто поддерживает сжатие, она предназначена тупо для сжатия
<[Raiden]> а что это меняет7
<[Raiden]> сходи тесты полистай
<artus> ссыль на свои тесты давай
<artus> со сквашем чтоб были
<[Raiden]> ищи сам, не тупи
<artus> ну тыже тут лопатой в вентилятор машеш чето доказывая, или опять газировку в луже делаеш? ))
<[Raiden]> Я высказал мнение. Хочешь - проверяй, не хочешь  проверять - можешь просто верить.
<[Raiden]> ))
<artus> ага, значит газировка ))
<tagezi> )
<[Raiden]> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Maximizing_Performance#Compressing_.2Fusr
<artus> а если еще и на ssd вынести, да в ридонли воткнуть , то прям вааще самолет ))
<zuker> скриншот кед где? :)
<artus> а скрин тестов где ? :D
<[Raiden]> тесты сам ищи. Хавту как видишь реально существует )
<artus> [Raiden], ммм, как бы те сказать , я про хавту тебе вообще нислова сомнения не высказал )
<artus> я от тебя хочу цыферки производитльности о которой ты говорил)
<[Raiden]> zuker: http://www.linux.org.ru/gallery/screenshots/7521544
<adskibiz> посоветоваться хочу.. что-то извращений захотелось
<[Raiden]> adskibiz: это мы не лечим
<[Raiden]> )
<adskibiz> хочу охранную сигнализацию на дачу на зиму.. а цены кусаются ижаба душит
<artus> adskibiz, ставь убунту
<Sergey_IT> растяжки поставь
<adskibiz> я вот тут подумал, а если взять микрокомп на АРМ, вебкамеру и усб.-модем
<artus> то будет это стоить в 3 раза дороже чем сигналка
<adskibiz> то можно собрать хрень, которая не только отследит, но и фотки на ФТП выложит
<adskibiz> да простая GSM=сигналка стоит под 3000 рублей
<artus> а нафига  арм ?
<adskibiz> а куда линуксу пихать?
<artus> тебе что, за 50 рублей на барахолке на целероне мать не подойдет?
<artus> adskibiz, ты неповериш
<artus> че ж вас так упоротся то тянет
<adskibiz> нее.. я вот почему-то склонился к микрохрени типа флешки..1Ггц, 512 озу.. Но один USB порт
<artus> нафига ?
<adskibiz> я же говорю - на извращения потянуло
<artus> на 1000 рус рублев можно собрать с вебкамерой и камазоским акумом управлялку пулеметом
<zuker> посади там мейнтейнера - будет пакеты собирать и заодно дачу стеречь
<artus> хотя ты можеш и на арме фигней страдать)
<adskibiz> нее.. не пойдет. У меня пулемета нету (
<adskibiz> а может вы и правы..
<adskibiz> а вообще есть за 2000 просто платка от одной батарейки с симкой.
<artus> adskibiz, ммм, а чем тебе за 100 рублев какой нить сименс старый не нравитцо? запитаный напрямую от молекса
<adskibiz> но с бубунтой было бы круче. Хочешь видеозапись, хочешь фото. .или еще что.. 3G модем и внешняя антенна на даче уже есть
<artus> он еще и смс будет писать) и в микрофон вещать
<[Raiden]> можно наверное найти нетбуки первых версий бу
<artus> а можно натянуть егозу, сделать волчи ямы с вилами, и замаскеровать это дисками с убунтой :D
<adskibiz> ну сименс не знаю как ковырять. А тут проще.. в разъемы напихал и накодил
<[Raiden]> тыщи за 3+-
<adskibiz> и опять же.. зимой минусовые температуры в доме..
<artus> adskibiz, ты неповериш, они опознаются на /dev/tty , и шли им туда чего хош
<adskibiz> Воблин, не знал...
<artus> [Raiden], в чем приемущество нетбука? типа сигналка должна быть мобильной?
<artus> :D
<adskibiz> ну тогда надо городить все равно кучу всего. мамки, блок питания
<[Raiden]> ну как бы готовый комп, только ос поставить и настроить
<artus> adskibiz, на морозы начхать, ибо пенопластовый ящик оббитый минватой с оттушиной - и нифига ему не будет
<Sergey_IT> artus, так надо с GPS, чтобы знать куда унесут
<adskibiz> или дешевый планшетник можно.. уже с камерой есть.
<artus> Sergey_IT, угу, разве что)
<[Raiden]> ))
<artus> adskibiz, и камера будет те показывать картинку метрах так в 3х )
<adskibiz> а у меня дом небольшой. Чуть больше 3 метров и ест )
<artus> не дальше ) вобщем строим буджетную фигню, но весь буджет выбрсываем на свистелки)
<adskibiz> ...и перделки!
<adskibiz> хотя можно и без сирены пока..
<artus> adskibiz, если так приспичело, то лучше бюджет в камеру и канал тырнета вложить
<adskibiz> а тырнет там уже есть.. от лета остался. 3G модем и внешняя антенна снаружи дома..
<artus> а перделки настроить и на подножном корме можно, за 2-3к железяка для бубунты - нафиг ненужна если у нее задача картинку показывать раз в пол года и смску слать
<Sergey_IT> может лучше на какой-нибудь форум сходить и почитать
<adskibiz> Инет говенный, от WSDMA до ПЗКЫ скачет и вообще падает
<[Raiden]> zuker: http://www.linux.org.ru/gallery/screenshots/6923503
<[Raiden]> )
<adskibiz> на тех форумах только паяльники сидят..
<adskibiz> а тут я думаю, можно подобрать железку под линукс - это главнее
<Sergey_IT> паять тоже уметь надо
<zuker> [Raiden]: всеравно не понимать что вы в кедах нашли
<adskibiz> какую-нибудь экономичную хрень с двумя USB портами..
<adskibiz> а я паять уже разучился.. СМД всякие мелкие.. ((
<Sergey_IT> не... это как на велосипеде, разучиться невозможно
<[Raiden]> zuker: да в общем всё. Просто самая функциональная среда. Бывает каких-то вещей нехватает , какие-то не нравятся, но в то же время хватает больше чем любой другйо местнйо среды.
<[Raiden]> ключевое конечно что мн хватает
<[Raiden]> мне*
<zuker> [Raiden]: просто все скрины кед вызывают чувство перегруженности
<adskibiz> а если в микрокомпе один USB, как быть..мнедва надо
<artus> adskibiz, спаять свой комп, написать для него операционку, продать ,купить сигнализацию
<[Raiden]> zuker: а у меня шоты хфце или гнома вызывают ощущение недостаточности, причем если сравнивать не с кде, а с виндовс, то тоже.
<artus> а коробка вообще в кататонию вводит)
<[Raiden]> Коробка только вм на котором пользователь строит свою среду. В основном так. И это 1 из мощнейших вм котоырй вызывает уважение. В отличие от муттер или хфвм. Хотя хфвм всетаки лучше - умеет мало, но  хоть включается всё мышой.
<zuker> [Raiden]: мне бы вообще хватило консоли как в играх по тильде, alt+tab и notification area на один слот :)
<artus> да нифига тут мышкой не включается :D
<artus> надо на коробку возвращатся
<[Raiden]> композит, темы, листание столов и т.д. всё мышой меняется в хфвм )
<[Raiden]> поведение мышки и т.д.
<[Raiden]> никаких гсеттингсов
<artus> ну в коробке если что - точно также
<zuker> вас ис дас коробка?
<[Raiden]> нравится коробка - в кде можно юзаеть и коробку. Вообще любой вм кроме муттер
<zuker> openbox?
<artus> угу
<zuker> blackbox имел к ней какое-то отношение?
<artus> кавер
<artus> или предшественник , не помню
<[Raiden]> ест ьещё такой ньюанс, что квин умеет скорее всег овсё что умеет коробка.
<zuker> я его долкое время в винде пользовал вместо explorer.exe
<[Raiden]> и многое другое
<[Raiden]> и это мне достается из коробки
<artus> есть нюанс, некотрым функционала коробки - за глаза ) и всякие свестелки только мешают )
<artus> хотя не спорю, некоторым и без кубика в компизе не работается
<zuker> так а чо от вм еще надо - окна открывает закрывает, сворачивает разворачивает
<[Raiden]> zuker: кде может быть перегружен, но все элементы котоыре видно на скриншотах выключаемые, трей, таскбар, кнопка пуск. И даже сама панел ьи плазмойды на столе не являются чем-то обязательным.
<artus> вобщем надо разбератся с pekwm
<[Raiden]> zuker: мой вм например умеет запускать плейер видео всегда поверх, а нексколько окон на конкретных столах. Ещё имеет 3д эффекты котоыре многим стали известны по компизу. И мне это больше нравится чем:
<[Raiden]> [00:45:22] [zuker]так а чо от вм еще надо - окна открывает закрывает, сворачивает разворачивает
<Wizard> Привет.
<Wizard> Раиден: Ты используешь ещё КДЕ?
<zuker> [Raiden]: я б вообще в убунту 2д сидел был еслиб там было превью окон в alt+tab
<[Raiden]> да
<zuker> *юнити 2д
<[Raiden]> zuker: а смысл если если в компьютерах есть 3д видеокарты?
<Wizard> У тебя оно тоже загрузается 30 секунд?
<inkvizitor68sl> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> inkvizitor68sl, Fail!
<[Raiden]> не считал, не могу сказать. но примерно как-то так
<zuker> [Raiden]: так я не эстет, главное чтобы нужное для работы быстро бегало
<inkvizitor68sl> ehf
<inkvizitor68sl> ура
<inkvizitor68sl> >[00:42:33] inkvizitor68sl: что умеет складировать все окна одного приложения в одно окна с красивыми вкладками?
<Wizard> :/
<inkvizitor68sl> >[00:42:17] inkvizitor68sl: а расскажите мне
<inkvizitor68sl> >[00:42:41] inkvizitor68sl: окон - 40-50
<inkvizitor68sl> >[00:42:57] inkvizitor68sl: как fluxbox, в общем, но не fluxbox
<inkvizitor68sl> и не kwin
<artus> пеквм умеет ))) причем ваааще лубые окна :D
<Wizard> inkvizitor68sl: fluxbox умеет.
<inkvizitor68sl> не, мне утилиту
<inkvizitor68sl> я её в гноме запускать хочу как бэ
<artus> ну от утилиты и я бы не отказался
<inkvizitor68sl> а то долбаный Psi+ больше 16 вкладок открывать не умеет(
<[Raiden]> zuker: ну и ладно ) Я тебя понял. Только остается 1 ньюанс. тебе нравится так, мне так. Среда где всё откл\выкл скорее пойдойдет нам обоим, чем юнити2д или что-то ещё недописанное или ограниченное функционально )
<inkvizitor68sl> ну то есть умеет, но скроллить надо будет
<[Raiden]> квин умеет виндовс таббинг. Как ручной так и автоматический
<zuker> [Raiden]: я бы поискал что-то еще минималистичнее и ограниченней :)
<inkvizitor68sl> о!
<inkvizitor68sl> tabbing
<[Raiden]> zuker: use twm Luke
<inkvizitor68sl> ох зря я это у гугла спросил
<zuker> но с превью когда alt+tab )
<inkvizitor68sl> [Raiden], не, kwin не катит
<artus> кто такой табинг?
<inkvizitor68sl> про квин и флакс я в курсе
<[Raiden]> artus: http://storage8.static.itmages.ru/i/12/1019/h_1350593743_7697830_a981987a7a.png
<artus> [Raiden], я согласен на такое ) только без кед :D
<[Raiden]> Ну вон выше говорят флукс умеет
<inkvizitor68sl> грррр
<inkvizitor68sl> ладно
<inkvizitor68sl> нафиг тогда Psi+
<[Raiden]> без кед легко. razor-qt+kwin
<artus> :D
<inkvizitor68sl> скорость работы важнее
<Wizard> razor-qt плохое :/
<artus> [Raiden], а че разр и квин уже не тянут кедобазу и всю рать ижес ними? )
<inkvizitor68sl> кстати, сегодня релиз что ли был?
<Wizard> artus: разор использует только Кйут.
<Wizard> Qt, смысли.
<[Raiden]> ну это же уже не кде ) Или если использовать весь софт откде и разор, то получается кде без плазмы, легче примерно в 2 раза
<[Raiden]> я правда не знаю зачем отказыватся от чего-либо если ресурсы есть
<artus> как не странно но ресурсы я предпочитаю софту отдавать) а не операционке )
<[Raiden]> у меня таких задачь нет котоыре требуют ужимки операционки.
<[Raiden]> если будут я просто загружу сессию с каким-нить вм
<inkvizitor68sl> [Raiden], о, это ты зря
<zuker> [Raiden]: IDE на явел
<zuker> *яве
<inkvizitor68sl> у меня тут псевдо-гном на днях 6 гб ужрал
<inkvizitor68sl> gajim только запущен был и пара консолей
<inkvizitor68sl> а память кончилась)_
<inkvizitor68sl> !pin
<ubuntuhelp> pinning - это расширенные возможности APT использования предпочтений специфических пакетов. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<[Raiden]> у мегя гном 3.2 с большим набором расширений за сутки съел 4гб рам и весь своп
<[Raiden]> н*
<artus> 2,085,264k у меня сожрал хром )))
<[Raiden]> так что верю
<inkvizitor68sl> ну псевдогном - хуже гнома 3 )
<inkvizitor68sl> в этом плане
<artus> [Raiden], 3.2 был сам по себе глючный, ты с 3.4 сравнивай
<inkvizitor68sl> течет как непойми кто
<[Raiden]> inkvizitor68sl: ты про хфце или про мате, я не понял что за псевдо )
<artus> который за неделю разедался со 140 метров до 400, а потом по альтф2 r возвращался к своему размеру
<zuker> и вот как жить тут бедным веб девелоперам - (web|php)storm жрут, хром и лиса жрут (еще не дай бог IE в wine)
<inkvizitor68sl> [Raiden], про режим убунты в 12 04
<[Raiden]> artus: после перехода на кде уменя утекал только фф. Более легкий софт меня интересует только не в ущерб функционалу. Так что сравнивать именно с гном бесполезно.
<inkvizitor68sl> который сильно похож на гном2
<inkvizitor68sl> но не гном
<inkvizitor68sl> zuker, у бедных веб-девелоперов есть сервера по 64 гб RAM
<[Raiden]> а.. гном3 fallback
<inkvizitor68sl> [Raiden], нет, это вообще не гном3
<artus> причем почемуто хром сожрал 2 гига всего лиш на 24 вкладки, непорядок, фф на 370 вкладок у меня жрет 700 метров
<[Raiden]> inkvizitor68sl: ytn? 'nj uyjv3
<inkvizitor68sl> скорее Unity+ классические панели + compiz
<[Raiden]> нет, это гном3
<inkvizitor68sl> нет
<zuker> inkvizitor68sl: на которых мы девелопим, да)
<[Raiden]> ))
<inkvizitor68sl> [Raiden], noughtsandcrossesplugin
<inkvizitor68sl> хм
<artus> [Raiden], вросто ты сравниваеш глючную версию гнома, при том что стабильную даже не щупал :D
<inkvizitor68sl> [Raiden], http://vlad.pro/i/2012-10-19-010600_1366x768_scrot.png вот так лучше отправить хъД
<[Raiden]> inkvizitor68sl: гном3 имеет 2 режима, во втором можно менять вм , в том числе и на компиз
<[Raiden]> это обычный гном3 фоолбэк
<inkvizitor68sl> http://hastebin.com/nibuluqice.hs хде?
<inkvizitor68sl> тааак
<inkvizitor68sl> а он и правда стал третьим
<inkvizitor68sl> это правда что ли гном3 ?
<[Raiden]> скажите ему кто-нить )
<Wizard> inkvizitor68sl: gif.gif :P
<inkvizitor68sl> вот ты жеж
<inkvizitor68sl> я больше не проклят!
<artus> inkvizitor68sl, http://itmages.ru/image/view/480050/88b8b8b9 у меня он такой был
<inkvizitor68sl> у меня есть WM со светлым будущим, которым я могу пользоваться, кроме xfce
<[Raiden]> он конечно уже не тот. Но возможно на данном этапе всё ещё функциональней чем хфце
<inkvizitor68sl> artus, блин (
<inkvizitor68sl> даже туда говна понапихали
<inkvizitor68sl> зачем, спрашивается
<inkvizitor68sl> и кто вообще надоумил их на питоне писать WM ?
<[Raiden]> )
<inkvizitor68sl> хуже него только моно и джава
<[Raiden]> так это
<inkvizitor68sl> они б ещё ведро на питоне написали
<[Raiden]> гш на js
<artus> inkvizitor68sl, ну не знаю, жавадроид летает :D
<inkvizitor68sl> artus, ведро = ядро
<inkvizitor68sl> а жавадроид - это адский кошмар
<zuker> [Raiden]: кто на js? хотеть!
<inkvizitor68sl> обновился до 4.0 - у меня теперь однозадачный телефон
<[Raiden]> artus: в апк разьве ява?
<inkvizitor68sl> свернул браузер - он сразу самоубился
<inkvizitor68sl> хорошо хоть imo демоном висит и его хрен прибьёшь
<inkvizitor68sl> а гуй быстро стартует
<artus> inkvizitor68sl, аххахаа, мож глюки ) 4.0.9 - многозадачный самолет)
<[Raiden]> хотя мб, я не смотрел из чего.
<inkvizitor68sl> и телефон не из старых
<inkvizitor68sl> Senstaion, всё же.
<artus> а вот имо да, оказался таки местами хорош, юзабельность извращенная конешн, но работает гуд
<inkvizitor68sl> artus, beta клеёвая у них сейчас кстати
<inkvizitor68sl> сильно переделали
<[Raiden]> что такое имо
<artus> inkvizitor68sl, какая атм по версии , у меня 2.7.5
<[Raiden]> zuker: gnome-shell на js
<inkvizitor68sl> artus, atm есть что?
<artus> там
<inkvizitor68sl> хм
<inkvizitor68sl> ща
<inkvizitor68sl> artus, https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.imo.android.imoimbeta&feature=search_result#?t=W251bGwsMSwxLDEsImNvbS5pbW8uYW5kcm9pZC5pbW9pbWJldGEiXQ..
<zuker> [Raiden]: С + js не считается :)
<artus> inkvizitor68sl, хм, мне нравитцо бетка
<[Raiden]> zuker: ест ьк чему стремиться. Начинай переписывать что осталось на си, на js , может найдешь работу в redhat
<inkvizitor68sl> ога, мне тож
<[Raiden]> :)
<inkvizitor68sl> коннект там железобетонный стал
<inkvizitor68sl> выпадаешь из сети на полчаса - а клиент жив ХД
<inkvizitor68sl> к нам на работу лучше идите )
<inkvizitor68sl> вакансий полно
<inkvizitor68sl> кстати, я теперь системный администратор
<inkvizitor68sl> полноценный, так скахать
<inkvizitor68sl> без приставки "младший" хД
<[Raiden]> Это куда?
<zuker> [Raiden]: вот только что подумал - надо пилить свой wm на js :)
<inkvizitor68sl> [Raiden], тындекс
<[Raiden]> ясно
<zuker> inkvizitor68sl: не так давно собеседовался туда на nodejs, не взяли
<[Raiden]> The Ubuntu 12.10 Quantal Quetzal release includes the 3.5.0-17.28 Ubuntu Linux kernel which was based on the v3.5.5 upstream Linux kernel
<[Raiden]> зачем именно так обзывают ядра?
<inkvizitor68sl> zuker, на nodejs кого?
<inkvizitor68sl> разработчика nodejs или верстальщика?
<zuker> разраба утилит для вашего bem
<zuker> нашелся джедай сильнее
<artus> inkvizitor68sl, гадство, бета не делит не то что на группы по трансортам, она даже учетки не разделяет, все в кучу сует ((
<[Raiden]> криков про баги установки что-то небыло
<[Raiden]> наверное завтра
<inkvizitor68sl> так mirror.yandex.ru новый релиз не раздаёт
<inkvizitor68sl> вот все и тянут с буржуйских )
<inkvizitor68sl> по полмегабайта в минуту
<[Raiden]> Я последние нескольк оверсий торентом вачаю
<[Raiden]> к
<inkvizitor68sl> о, не
<inkvizitor68sl> уже раздаём)
<inkvizitor68sl> кхе кхе
<artus> inkvizitor68sl, когда вы тама допилите мегахром в дебках ? ))
<inkvizitor68sl> какой?
<inkvizitor68sl> из ?
<[Raiden]> 8.4гб 32бит, 7.2 64бит,  раздаю кубунту )
<inkvizitor68sl> блин
<artus> inkvizitor68sl, который со стрингами
<inkvizitor68sl> почти 2 ночи ><
<inkvizitor68sl> artus, а... фиг знает
<inkvizitor68sl> я на Iron давно
<inkvizitor68sl> паранойя, знаете ли
<artus> и в интернеты через впнку ходиш? ))
<artus> и плагинки не юзаеш небось
<[Raiden]> http://www.3dnews.ru/news/636837/
<inkvizitor68sl> artus, ну плагины какие-то йузаю
<inkvizitor68sl> artus, lock the text, например ^_^
<inkvizitor68sl> nmae
<inkvizitor68sl> тфьу
<inkvizitor68sl> Encrypt the cloud - на него пересел
<artus> значит тест на параною провален )
<[Raiden]> я юзаю помимо прочих https everywhere
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> в фф
<artus> inkvizitor68sl, чего за плюшка ?
<inkvizitor68sl> вводишь текст в любой инпут, жмешь ctrl-y и оно шифруется
<inkvizitor68sl> а потом на твоей стороне жабоскриптом расшифровывается
<inkvizitor68sl> в гугл доках текст так хранить
<inkvizitor68sl> или в нирване тудушки
<artus> хмм
<artus> а если шивровалка сломается?
<inkvizitor68sl> куда ей ломаться) ?
<artus> ссыль на плагинку дай )
<artus> нашол
<artus> inkvizitor68sl, а помимо плагинки текст гдето расшифровать можно?
<artus> с ключем соответственно
<inkvizitor68sl> исходники скачай
<inkvizitor68sl> там алгоритм можно выцепить
<inkvizitor68sl> жабоскриптом, в общем, можно
<inkvizitor68sl> поднимаешь у себя nginx, создаешь html-ку
<inkvizitor68sl> кидаешь в неё весь зашифрованный текст
<inkvizitor68sl> и в страничку вклиниваешь жабоскрипт
<inkvizitor68sl> но тогда уже в него пароль вписывать придется
<artus> извраты прям какието
<inkvizitor68sl> да ладн, там плагин простой как тапок
<inkvizitor68sl> artus, http://hastebin.com/kamujuxova.coffee
<inkvizitor68sl> artus, http://hastebin.com/nabehiwato.js и шифрование, соответственно
<inkvizitor68sl> хоспадя, почему я знаю жабоскрипт и прекрасно читаю исходники на нём (
<inkvizitor68sl> правильно, потому что у меня появились nodejs девелоперы
<artus> я его не знаю но в принципе читаю тоже более мение адекватно :D
<tagezi> лан, снов
<inkvizitor68sl> не, ну вообще он на питон чем то похож
<inkvizitor68sl> и на баш
<inkvizitor68sl> такой же куцый хД
<inkvizitor68sl> зато в питоне у меня много "))))))))"
<artus> Создание sftp сервера силами proftpd | ужас то какой :D
<inkvizitor68sl> О_о
<inkvizitor68sl> нет, я ещё недостаточно наркоман
<artus> опеннет такой опеннет
<inkvizitor68sl> я вот чего думаю..
<inkvizitor68sl> чего я тут в 2 ночи делаю
<artus> да кто ж тя знает
<[Raiden]> http://www.3dnews.ru/_imgdata/img/2012/10/17/636760/IMG_1_sm.jpg 1-кнопочный манипулятор-мышка.
#ubuntu-ru 2012-10-19
<Tonius> не могу слинковать сервера под unrealircd... и в логи ничего не пишется об ошибках... что делать? (
<Gakonis> test
<ubuntuhelp> Gakonis, Понг.
<Ramzeth> Всем доброго дня, подскажите где взять подробную документацию по casper-snapshot и вообще по созданию снапшотов в ubuntu.
<Ramzeth> Всем доброго дня, подскажите где взять подробную документацию по casper-snapshot и вообще по созданию снапшотов в ubuntu.
<tacirus> Всем привет
<NoOova> Доброе утро!
<Redfield> превед
<JohnDoe_71Rus> http://www.webupd8.org/2012/10/ubuntu-1304-codename-announced-raring.html#comment-686029338 Марк любит мультики?
<Guest60309> всем привет. есть кто живой? у меня проблема с установкой ubuntu server 12.04
<Guest60309> ставлю с флешки. сеть успешно настрена. даже что-то скачивает. но выдает "Неудачное завершение этапа установки "Настройка менеджера пакетов" ... бла бла бла "
<SergeyIT> а если отключить сеть?
<Guest60309> Сейчас попробую. Но только я так понимаю, если ему что-то нужно скачать значит при отклюенной сети он не сможет это скачать :)
<Redfield> ему достаточно пакетов на диске
<Redfield> отключай сеть
<Guest60309> Он меня спрашивает "Использовать зеркало архива?". Отвечаю НЕТ. Он все равно пытается скачать два каких-то файла. Долго висит в ожидании. И выдет ту же самую ошибку.
<pr0mode> всем ку
<Guest60309> ку
<tacirus> Наверное нужно будет заняться и поставить Убунту 12.10 на ноут в качестве третьей системы
<tacirus> Интересно, у меня вот есть swap раздел на диске для Линукса, а Убунту 12.10 будет его же использовывать?
<tacirus> И вообще он у меня используется ли :)
<tacirus> Что-то я не в курсе
<Guest60309> irc - это черная дыра :)) тебя никто не слышит :)
<SergeyIT>  tacirus, будет использоваться
<tacirus> Ну и замечательно
<SergeyIT>  tacirus, я бы не спешил пока
<JohnDoe_71Rus> кажется даже лайв если находит swap может его пользовать
<tacirus> SergeyIT:  что ты скажем про Arch Linux  что за система такая? Что есть вней хорошего7
<tacirus> ТО и дело натыкаюсь про нее в инете где про динукс
<SergeyIT>  tacirus, никогда не ставил )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> tacirus: судя по названию "арх" либо очень древнее либо для архитекторов :)
<SergeyIT> а xubuntu для паранормальщиков?
<vladgobelen> tacirus: С недавнего времени это альтернативная сборка федоры. Просто собирается по модулям.
<tacirus> Да, я почитал сейчас Википедию. Все ручками, все по умному.
<Guest60309> отключение сети и устаовка с самого начала решило проблему. спасибо.
<tacirus> Для моего ноута не пойдет. У меня не 64
<vladgobelen> tacirus: Не совсем. Там самые последние непроверенные версии пакетов, анархия и разрушение.
<tacirus> Хочется систему, с прогами , где все быстро быстро
<vladgobelen> tacirus: Оно довольно удобно, быстро, но нестабильно.
<vladgobelen> tacirus: На удачу, короче
<tacirus> У меня сейчас ДЕ работает в принципе как нужно, окна не тормозят. А вот всякие там офисы ... жуткие проги. Открываются долго в начале.
<tacirus> Нет задач на работе. Сижу серфю инет
<SergeyIT> что значит долго?
<vladgobelen> SergeyIT: это значит долгий запуск несколько секунд
<SergeyIT> проверил - у меня либреофис 8 сек. грузится
<vladgobelen> вот.. это много.. нормально - 2 секунды холодный старт и меньше секунды горячий
<SergeyIT> мне хватает )
<Redfield> preload увсех стоит ?
<Redfield> ну если скомпилировать ядро под проц и preload всё довльно сносно  работает
<SergeyIT> что? простите
<Redfield> проги довольно быстро запускаются если проделать вышеперчисленные действия
<SergeyIT> проги надо не запускать, а работать в них
<Redfield> всё понятно
<vladgobelen> Redfield: у него есть побочные эффекты
<Guest60309> подскажите как настроить доступ в интернет на ubuntu server 12.04 ? У меня в данный момент ubuntu подключен к ноуту с MacOS, а мак в свою очередь по wifi к роутеру, который уже непосредственно раздает интернет. На маке интернет расшарен. В десктопном дист
<Redfield> <vladgobelen> какие ?
<Redfield> я вижу только положительные эффекты
<vladgobelen> Redfield: Потребление
<vladgobelen> а чем больше загрузка ОЗУ, тем хуже общий отклик системы
<Redfield> НУ если ОЗУ достаточно то непроблема потребление
<SergeyIT> у пацанов крутые компы
<vladgobelen> Redfield: Не в размере дело, а в загруженности
<Redfield> <vladgobelen> это ещё почему
<Redfield> всмысле заполненость ОЗУ ?
<Redfield> фрагментация памяти чтоле ?
<tacirus> И зачем заморачиваться с Arch Linux , когда и так все работает!?
<tacirus> Почитал про установку. Тут напиши да тут да то да это
<vladgobelen> tacirus: Ну, у него тоже есть бонусы. Он будет "легче" и быстрее, чем та же убунту.
<tacirus> Вот еси когда-нибудь созрею - попробую
<vladgobelen> tacirus: отклик в разы выше, потребление. Ну и мусора не будет. Но не очень он стабилен, конечно.
<tacirus> Вот ты загнул - в разы выше
<vladgobelen> tacirus: да и софта там больше, что тоже плюс
<tacirus> в какие разы-то?
<vladgobelen> tacirus: В такие.
<vladgobelen> Попробуешь - поймешь. Убунту один из самых "толстых" дистрибутивов
<Redfield> мож у тебя из за свапа отклик в разы выше ?
<vladgobelen> tacirus: Но я бы не советовал. Там очень печально все в последние два года.
<Redfield> у меня своп отключен вообще
<vladgobelen> Redfield: Нет, я своп не юзаю уже года 3
<Redfield> у тебя озу сколько ?
<vladgobelen> 4
<tacirus> А что плохого в свопе?
<vladgobelen> tacirus: то что он на винте
<vladgobelen> а винт - самая поганая часть компа
<tacirus> озу у меня больше полутора гигов
<Redfield> под тормаживает частенько дальше c избыточным  обьёмом озу
<Redfield> сливает в своп несмотрят на свободное озу
<vladgobelen> Redfield: ну, это настраивается
<vladgobelen> просто в нем смысла нет с 2-4гб и выше
<Redfield> на даже vm_swapiness на полную
<Redfield> а если отключить своп -  никаких фризов на 8 гб озу
<tacirus> Фризов при каких действиях
<Redfield> винда так вообще достала , постоянно диск драконит хотя озу свободно более половины
<Redfield> предвкушаю надёжные ёмкие и дешёвые SSD
<SergeyIT> скоро появятся
<tacirus> Читаю про свопы
<Redfield> ну допустим долго смотрел кино
<Redfield> потом закончил и начинаешь тыкатся на десктопе начинает со свопа что то там подкачивать
<Redfield> такое ощущение что дисковой кеш в озу вытесняет отсносительно редко используемые данные  на своп
<tacirus> у меня свопом сейчас использовано столько памяти: 237128  , сколько это в МБ?
<Redfield> достаточно )
<oles> m
<tacirus> Это не весь своп, а только используемая часть -занятая
<tacirus> Просто я не знаю в чем там написано в байтах или килоайтах
<Redfield> байты скорее всего
<vladgobelen> смотря чем смотрел
<tacirus> смотрел командой swapon -s
<tacirus> ну я еще катом посомтрел
<tacirus> MemTotal:        1016372 kB
<tacirus> MemFree:          131924 kB
<tacirus> Buffers:           16428 kB
<tacirus> Cached:           284400 kB
<tacirus> SwapCached:        27784 kB
<tacirus> Active:           399224 kB
<tacirus> Inactive:         405960 kB
<tacirus> Active(anon):     245632 kB
<tacirus> Inactive(anon):   326608 kB
<tacirus> Active(file):     153592 kB
<tacirus> Inactive(file):    79352 kB
<tacirus> Unevictable:           0 kB
<tacirus> Походу у меня много памяи занято
<tacirus> и Своп нужен
<Redfield> 250 мегов кешировано
<andrex> !paste > tacirus
<ubuntuhelp> tacirus, please see my private message
<andrex> tacirus: YT LTKFQ NFR ,JKMIT
<andrex> не делай так больше
<tacirus> ок
<andrex> test
<ubuntuhelp> andrex, Понг.
<Redfield> ping
<ubuntuhelp> Redfield, Fail!
<Redfield> tracert
<andrex> чё вы запингали сразу, я просто решил проверить не отволился ли, сеть ребутал, днс отвалился
<andrex> кто там говорил что убунта толстая http://itmages.ru/image/view/722467/4ccc5b55
<vladgobelen> andrex: Я могу такой же, но с 25мб сделать скрин
<Redfield> ты наверно азгрузился только что ?
<vladgobelen> и даже с 15
<Redfield> вот недельку не перезагружать начнётся веселье со свопом =)
<vladgobelen> меньше 14 правда не получалось
<andrex> гг зугрузился толькочто, я вобщета уже тут как несколько часов
<vladgobelen> Redfield: это легко чистится
<Redfield> знаю
<vladgobelen> Redfield: на самом деле очень немного "текущих" элементов. Убиваешь их и все - система как только запущенная
<vladgobelen> а своп так вообще можно переподключить
<Redfield> пожалуй соглашусь
<Redfield> но каждый раз это делать напрягает поэтому вырубил вобще своп )
<vladgobelen> а так я делал систему с кедами с потреблением 150мб. Правда не убунту. А недавно такое же с кедами делали на 115мб. Минимальное что я видел - 100мб..
<vladgobelen> Но это особые извращения уже
<Redfield> да вот проблема что течёт всё
<Redfield> когда только загрузился всё чистенько , но через несколько дней уже видно становится
<vladgobelen> Redfield: раньше с фф такая беда была постоянно. Но сейчас поправили
<vladgobelen> Redfield: а у меня с гцц 4.4.5-.4.6.1-р1 иксы при сборке под проц текли жутко. Пару дней - 300+мб)
<vladgobelen> Redfield: а с общей сборкой неделями 25мб
<Redfield> стояла у меня винда семёрочка для игр 32 битная  , только 3 гб озу видела ... решил 64 бита поставить ... 64 семёрка битная такая тормозная по сранению 32 битной
<Redfield> 32 гораздо лучше оптимизирована чтоле ...
<Redfield> диск только так теребит )
<SergeyIT> а у меня на 10.04 десктоп аптайм был 160 дней
<Redfield> и как c памятью и быстродействием  ?
<SergeyIT> нормально, без проблем, но машина слабонагруженная, как сервер (фтп/веб) + интернет и документы печатать
<vladgobelen> SergeyIT: У моего десктопа максимальный аптайм около 7 месяцев) Ровно столько максимально у нас однажды свет не вырубали..
<SergeyIT> в винде такое и не снилось
<Redfield> винда течёт ?
<zuker> наконецто разобрался с игнорированием phpstorm в xneur - надо было прописывать в application name "FocusProxy" а не "jetbrains-phpstorm"
<vladgobelen> Redfield: помню был тут сервак в местном отделении росимущества на винде)
<vladgobelen> Redfield: Так его приходилось перезагружать каждое утро. Иначе вис
<Redfield> а в чём причина была ?
<Redfield> железо ?
<vladgobelen> а кто знает... старая она была.. Года полтора-два
<vladgobelen> поставили и не трогали
<vladgobelen> ну и ребутали каждое утро
<vladgobelen> Redfield: сейчас там фряха, работает месяцами и не жалуется
<vladgobelen> правда от нее пароль забыли, а потому и трогать не могут
<Redfield> )
<vladgobelen> это тебе смешно) А админу не смешно стало, когда об этом узнал..
<vladgobelen> хотя, я думаю восстановить будет не так сложно
<Redfield> да там несложно сбросить пароль )
<tacirus> Дайте ссылку толковую, как настроить хоткеи черех Х-сервер
<chapt> SergeyIT ошибаешься, максимальный аптайм хр у меня составлял более года
<vladgobelen> chapt: чудеса случаются
<SergeyIT> chapt, повезло )
<Redfield> у нас c сервером 1с8 история была ... за день начинал жрать дико память - течь , за несколько дней начинались глюки всякие , пришлось поставить скрипт на перезагрзку каждуй ночью ... как оказалось в другой организации тоже сомое у одминов тоже такой же с
<Redfield> крипт ...
<vladgobelen> Redfield: не.. там банальный шлюз был
<andrex> у меня глючил 1с пока файловая бд была
<Redfield> у нас именно серверный процесс выедал память
<chapt> SergeyIT: да скорее не везение, просто все свои эксперименты перенес на виртуалку, на основной системе только браузер, плеер, пару игрушек и фтп сервис, даже прогал в виртуалке.
<tacirus> test
<ubuntuhelp> tacirus, Понг.
<vladgobelen> угу..хэви и ланч
<vladgobelen> лайт*
<vladgobelen> ой
<adminn> можно обновиться как-нить сразу с 11.10 до 12.10 без 12.04?
<tacirus> нет
<adminn> :C
<adminn> деж с диска?
<tacirus> даж
<adminn> это ж ужос
<tacirus> жесть
<artus> а че не поставить сразу 12.10?
<tacirus> А че это правильно и без глюков будет? дашь зуб на выдер7
<artus> это будет самое правельное решение
<tacirus> Зуб дашь?
<artus> чистим хомяк от мусора, беапим если надо настройки впнов и остального самописного, ставим систему, маунтим старый хомяк , все
<artus> могу ток в глаз дать :D
<tacirus> adminn: умеешь хомяков чистить? Самопальное корчевать? маунтить старых хомяков обожаешь?
<artus> tacirus, ты это, выдыхай )
<tacirus> пойду почитаю свой говнокод
<tacirus> Кстати, у меня, оказывается, не Опенофис а Либра
<tacirus> :)
<tacirus> Кто бы знал
<tacirus> но это и не важно
<tacirus> Дома таки опенофис я думаю
<tacirus> хотя хз , там тож по умолчанию это дело
<SergeyIT> дома наверно опенхоум, не?
<tacirus> Может статься и так
<tacirus> Ну да одна хламина. Все равно через одно АПИ все работает
<tacirus> прийдется мучиться
<tacirus> Все пошел домой
<vladgobelen> https://www.linux.org.ru/news/ubuntu/8361248
<artus> мммм, ну мой тоже неделю проживет, ии? )))
<Ragnareg> всем привет
<Ragnareg> есть кто?
<andrex> !ask > Ragnareg
<ubuntuhelp> Ragnareg, please see my private message
<Ragnareg> как изменить внешний вид, шрифты, иконки (UBUNTU 12.10)
<tacirus> Чисто магически
<skai-falkorr> красиво изменить
<skai-falkorr> иначе смысла нет
<adminn> ïî÷åìó îôô.òîððåíò 12.10 íèêòî íå ðàçäàåò?
<ubuntuhelp> adminn! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<adminn> плчему офф.торрент 12.10 никто не раздает?
<andrex> Ragnareg: с помощью Unsettings, MyUnity, Ubuntu Tweak, да и собственная утилита там есть уже, помоему (нет юнити под рукой, забыл уже )
<andrex> adminn: а кому она нужна
<adminn> andrex: мне
<andrex> ну и скачай с cdimages.ubuntu.com
<andrex> или просто images
<adminn> я думал мб кто-нить на локалке раздает, так быстрее
<andrex> а мы то причем, к торренту и темболее к локалке)
<adminn> я думал может что-то случилось, шатлворт умер там например, а я не знал
<tacirus> как включать-выключать звук в системе через терминал?
<andrex> alsamixer?
<tacirus> посмотрю
<andrex> вот ещё http://www.linux.org.ru/forum/desktop/483686
<tacirus> alsamixer оказывается есть у меня на компе
<tacirus> :_)
<tacirus> :)
<tacirus> ток манипуляции с ним не дают звука
<tacirus> типа нажимая q
<tacirus> хотя бар ползет вверх
<skai-falkorr> няйс няйс
<skai-falkorr> годный альбомчик
<andrex> ?
<skai-falkorr> новый альбомчик отца таракана вышел
<andrex> ааа, всё понял)
<skai-falkorr> 7 студийный.в этом месяце вышел
<skai-falkorr> *осьмой
<tacirus> а что это у меня за pulseaudio в процессах висит? оно влияет на звук?
<vladgobelen> tacirus: вирус
<vladgobelen> обычный троян линуксовый
<tacirus> ты меня не разведешь как виндовода
<vladgobelen> tacirus: он вообще хороший вирус - полезная бифидобактерия
<vladgobelen> но в убунте имеет свойство "трещать" звуком и все портить
<tacirus> о кстати я когда записывал себя с микрофона то да звук был не очень
<skai-falkorr> не
<skai-falkorr> ты что
<skai-falkorr> как может оно
<skai-falkorr> !pulseaudio
<skai-falkorr> ubuntuhelp: давай, отвечай. а то весь сарказм пропадет
<ubuntuhelp> PulseAudio (ранее PolypAudio) — мультиплатформенный звуковой сервер, созданный в качестве улучшенной замены таких серверов, как !ESD. см:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio
<skai-falkorr> !pulse
<tacirus> какой испорченный
<ubuntuhelp> PulseAudio (ранее PolypAudio) — мультиплатформенный звуковой сервер, созданный в качестве улучшенной замены таких серверов, как ESD см: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio
<tacirus> да я уже вики открыл
<skai-falkorr> vladgobelen: 4.2
<skai-falkorr> vladgobelen: полное и безоговорочное. если ты в генте не смог настроить пульсу, неча спирать на другие дистры свои проблемы:)
<tacirus> а что у владгобелена тоже есть версии ?
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: в генте она как раз работает
<skai-falkorr> нет, судя по тебе:)
<skai-falkorr> раз ты какие то проблемы нашел:)
<vladgobelen> tacirus: http://itshaman.ru/articles/88/remove-sound-server-pulseaudio-in-ubuntu
<vladgobelen> ну, эта статья говорит сама за себя
<tacirus> посмотрю сейчас
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: это не я нашел
<skai-falkorr> vladgobelen: ага.особенно ее старость
<vladgobelen> "удалить" пульсаудио это мем уже
<vladgobelen> я достаточно долго юзал убунту
<skai-falkorr> vladgobelen: ага. гентушнеги - красноглазые девственники. тоже мем. будем собирать все подряд или научимся думать?:)
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: ну, может сейчас и исправили, не в курсе. Но жалуются почти каждый день и именно на убунту и федоре
<skai-falkorr> на убунте давно не жаловались. ну кроме жалоб "я прочел в нете инструкцию по снсу пульсы и теперь ниче не работает.что делать"
<skai-falkorr> ибо это единственные жалобы на пульсу за последний год, что я видел
<skai-falkorr> уууу
<skai-falkorr> 613Гб раздача джеймса бонда всего разом
<teddyp1cker> v
<teddyp1cker> вопрос
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: на трещание звука была жалоба буквально на днях
<teddyp1cker> вообще накрылась моя gy240 медным тазом
<vladgobelen> хотя и не факт что виноват пульс
<teddyp1cker> артефакты перегрев
<teddyp1cker> ну все прелести
<teddyp1cker> gt640 на замену - ок ?
<teddyp1cker> в плане дров vdpau аппаратного флеша и тд
<vladgobelen> teddyp1cker: как вариант - охлаждение поставить
<teddyp1cker> да там не в перегреве аидимо дело
<vladgobelen> teddyp1cker: но 240 это и вравда не айс
<teddyp1cker> артефакты в оп гл режиме
<teddyp1cker> и под виндой в играх
<vladgobelen> teddyp1cker: не советую особо гнаться за первой цифрой в серии
<vladgobelen> teddyp1cker: например 460 в разы круче чем 510-540
<teddyp1cker> имеешь ввиду взять чтото из 5хх
<teddyp1cker> м
<skai-falkorr> Оо
<vladgobelen> teddyp1cker: у нвидиа чем ближе к концу цифра, тем лучше карта
<skai-falkorr> - еда в разы круче клизмы. - имеешь ввиду взять клизму?
<skai-falkorr> ну он сурово понимает
<vladgobelen> teddyp1cker: например 410 - встроенные ноутбучные, 460 уже более менее
<teddyp1cker> да знаю я про 2ю цифру
<vladgobelen> ок
<vladgobelen> teddyp1cker: например моя 9800 до сих пор тянет все что скормишь
<vladgobelen> и чаще всего на максимуме
<teddyp1cker> лично мне нужно - без тиринга и лагов  kwin или компиз + видео + отсутвие доп питания и 1 слот
<teddyp1cker> но так как еще и брат торчит за этой машиной
<teddyp1cker> то неплохо было бы хоть как-то тянуть последние игрушки
<teddyp1cker> вот gt640 мне это обеспечит?
 * andrex чювствует себя каменным человеком http://paste.ubuntu.com/1289596/
<vladgobelen> teddyp1cker: первое да
<vladgobelen> teddyp1cker: http://vladivostok.dns-shop.ru/catalog/i129376/videokarta-pci-e-palit-geforce-gtx-550-ti-1024mb-192bit-gddr5-dvi-d-su.html
<vladgobelen> teddyp1cker: сравни http://vladivostok.dns-shop.ru/catalog/i151780/videokarta-pci-e-palit-geforce-gt-640-1024mb-128bit-ddr3-dvi-dsub-hdmi.html
<vladgobelen> цена одна
<teddyp1cker> да вот у меня места мало
<teddyp1cker> и 3 винта на 550 блок посажено
<teddyp1cker> как-то опасаюсь)
<vladgobelen> teddyp1cker: комментарии прочитай и сравни параметры
<vladgobelen> там все видно
<teddyp1cker> я понимаю что 550 лучше сильнее
<teddyp1cker> но там однослотовых нет в природе
<vladgobelen> teddyp1cker: а да
<teddyp1cker> ибо 40 нм
<vladgobelen> хотя ладно
<teddyp1cker> из радеонов както не хочу
<teddyp1cker> чуствую проблемы с дровами
<vladgobelen> правильно чуствуешь)
<andrex> да фз скока у меня их было проблем не встречал)
<shenmue> всем пыщ =)
<andrex> дыщ
<shenmue> хм.... открыто 5 вкладокв сессии браузера. на каждой форум. на каждом форуме мое сообщение начинается со слов всем пыщ =)
<scratchx[x]> а для хрома webapps прикрутить можно?
<skai-falkorr> scratchx[x]: ага
<skai-falkorr> в будущем. пока ток фф и хромиум
<freeoneed> кто нибудь писал диски для xbox? выдает  "4173824 blocks are free, 4267015 to be written!", в гугле ничего конкретного ненашел
<scratchx[x]> нда
<freeoneed> решил проблему выполнив сначала комманду "truncate --size="8"547991552 /rutal/del/backup.iso" затем изменив значение точки перехода ко второму слою на "2086912"
<admin-skif-biz> коллеги, подскажите, как найти под каким IP в локальной сети зарегистрирована какая-нибудь железка
<artus> береш список железяк с ip, и смотриш )
<admin-skif-biz> а если не умничать
<vladgobelen> если известны все железки  - это счастье.. зажрались совсем
<artus> admin-skif-biz, а если самому поискать?
<vladgobelen> artus: никогда не искал все "железки" корпоративной сети, которая 10-15 лет развивалась?
<artus> vladgobelen, мне нмапа хватало  ))
<vladgobelen> artus: там была проблема.. админ ушел, а роутеры периодически зависали
<vladgobelen> и их нужно было ребутать вручную...
<artus> vladgobelen, а обслуживать парк жеоезяк и не знать кто из них кто - проблема содержащего)
<artus> слабак :D
<artus> немап еще и arp умеет
<vladgobelen> artus: эти железки находились совсем в неожиданных местах
<artus> vladgobelen, и да, вопрос изначально был поставлен некоректно, ибо под каким ip у него в его заопарке что то числитцо - выяснить можно только путем обхода и записи в укромный блокнотик
<vladgobelen> на разных этажах и в старых _запертых_ не использующихся помещениях
<vladgobelen> artus: ну, я ему так и сказал
<artus> а если у тя нет списка железа с маками - то до звезды ромашки как говорится
<vladgobelen> artus: когда железо известно - иди и проверяй) А вот когда наоборот - жопа
<artus> vladgobelen, ну некоторым персонажам все подаавай волшебнуюб кнопку - сделать за меня всю работу
<oxothuk> enhf rfvhfls
<oxothuk> утра камрады
<oxothuk> подскажите плз, как правильнее замутить проверку вида если процесс работает - то ок, если нет то запустить?
<andrex> oxothuk: spec for you http://pastebin.com/itMsyU8y uniq_name_simple_daemon на своё меняй и усё
<oxothuk> спасибо
<oxothuk> от души
<oxothuk> andrex: не могли бы Вы мне разъяснить этот момент  grep -vq grep
<oxothuk> из строки if ps ax | grep csSample | grep -vq grep
<Redfield> а что непонятно ?
<oxothuk> не понятно, ято делает grep -vq grep
<Redfield> grep -vq grep  выбирает строки всё заисключением grep  и вывод подавляется
<andrex> man grep уже не труъ?
<Redfield> и на основнии exit code от этой кманды if делает выбор )
<andrex> ну да если 0 то 1 если нет то пущает
<oxothuk> теперь я догнал
<oxothuk> спасибо вам
<oxothuk> =)
<Kyshtynbai> хлопцы, как посмотреть, какой процессор в системе?
<andrex> мона зделать чтоб самому указывать что искать и запущать, тока я не скажу как если надо сам додумайся вот те пища для могов http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/
<andrex> lscpu
<Kyshtynbai> andrex: данке!
<openvoid> здорово, andrex, я за этим в /proc ходил
<andrex> pid=$(ps ax | grep [u]niq_name_simple_daemon | awk '{ print $1; }') мона так
<andrex> но эт не мой идей уже
<Kyshtynbai> vladgobelen: туд?
<vladgobelen> Kyshtynbai: нет
<vladgobelen> Kyshtynbai: а что?
<Kyshtynbai> Ето... какой велечины берешь эмбаркмент сайт штобы не тормозило? и какой проц у тебя? Я про дф.
<vladgobelen> Kyshtynbai: эм.. хм
<vladgobelen> Linux localhost 3.5.0-geek-gnu #1 SMP PREEMPT Fri Aug 10 21:11:07 VLAST 2012 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU E7500 @ 2.93GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux
<vladgobelen> Kyshtynbai: размер локации обычно 2х3
<vladgobelen> не тормозит
<Kyshtynbai> мерси
<Kyshtynbai> Чото все миры пока без флакса
<vladgobelen> О ДА
<Kyshtynbai> хехе
<vladgobelen> Тоже заметил?
<Kyshtynbai> Он ваще-то бывает?
<vladgobelen> я один раз нашел мир с флаксом
<Kyshtynbai> хехе. Пойду дальше ман по дф курить :) .
<vladgobelen> Kyshtynbai: и да, если поиск не находит - можно самому найти мрамор
<vladgobelen> он тоже как флакс работает
<Kyshtynbai> Самому чокнешься искать :) .
<Kyshtynbai> vladgobelen: Brook: footstabbed - значит типа ручей рядом?
<scratchx[x]> vladgobelen: ты о чем? я что т опросмотрел?
<vladgobelen> Kyshtynbai: ручей хз
<vladgobelen> Kyshtynbai: лучше поток ищи.. стрим кажется..
<Kyshtynbai> Мерси.
<vladgobelen> scratchx[x]: ась?
<scratchx[x]> мрамор, ручей...
<vladgobelen> scratchx[x]: Это про игру.
<scratchx[x]> какую?
<vladgobelen> scratchx[x]: Дварф фортресс
<scratchx[x]> маинкрафт?
<scratchx[x]> прикольная?
<vladgobelen> майнкрафт создавался по ее образу и подобию.. но он так же далек от нее как человек от бога
<scratchx[x]> хмммм
<scratchx[x]> интересненько
<scratchx[x]> как правильно пишется
<vladgobelen> она сложная для начала. Очень сложная
<scratchx[x]> на скок я помню она консольная
<scratchx[x]> да?
<vladgobelen> scratchx[x]: http://www.dfwk.ru/
<vladgobelen> она на опенгл написана
<scratchx[x]> хм
<vladgobelen> ну, в смысле использует опенгл
<vladgobelen> scratchx[x]: советую брать графическую версию айронхэнд
<scratchx[x]> Dwarf Fortress <= так?
<vladgobelen> угу
<vladgobelen> на том сайте все ссылки даны
<vladgobelen> и на русскую версию и на графическую
<scratchx[x]> f uhfabxtcrfz heccrfz nj; tcnm&
<scratchx[x]> ой
<scratchx[x]> русская графическая есть?
<vladgobelen> угу
<vladgobelen> scratchx[x]: http://www.dfwk.ru/Русская_версия_Dwarf_Fortress
<scratchx[x]> ништяк, а че ппа или в офф репах нету?
<vladgobelen> оверлей есть. Но только английская не графическая. Для убунту хз
<vladgobelen> советую скачать одним архивом. Так проще
<vladgobelen> и руссификация только под вайн
<scratchx[x]> ppa:beren-minor+debian/packages
<scratchx[x]> так а с кайта 1-м пакетом под линукс нативно русскую можно?
<scratchx[x]> замароченно как то)
<vladgobelen> scratchx[x]: нет
<vladgobelen> там патчится хитрым образом экзе-файл
<scratchx[x]> ясно ясно ну на том сайте все есть?
<scratchx[x]> завтро гляну
<vladgobelen> угу
<scratchx[x]> а онлайн там нету?
<vladgobelen> scratchx[x]: нет
<scratchx[x]> ясно, ок спасибо за наводку))) до завтра
<[Raiden]> !ati
<ubuntuhelp> Руководство установки драйвера для видеокарты AMD(ATI): http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/установка_драйвера_ati (eng): https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI См так же: World of Warcraft с картами ATI: !ati-wow. Для 11.10 oneiric(eng): http://goo.gl/7DtJw
<Redfield> !ati-wow
<ubuntuhelp> Установка и настройка WOW (World Of Warcraft) для ATI: http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/configuring_wow_with_ati
<[Raiden]> http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Quantal_Installation_Guide - видимо релизы не поддерживают иксы или ядро
<Nor8>  Что то народу маловато. Обновление не пришлось по душе? :-D
<artus> наверно все убунты сломались разом
<Nor8> ))
<Nor8> Ты обновился, Артус?
<artus> нафига?
<artus> убунты ж необновлябельны) я в виртуалке посмотрю)
<[Raiden]> да дебианщик он
<Nor8> А, точно, засланец из соседнего лагеря ))
<artus> все жду когда эра стремных юнитей пройдеть)
<artus> ибо адекватность убунты закончилась на 11.-4
<Nor8> artus: Вопрос однако! )))
<[Raiden]> Это и ежу понятно.Что бы пропали вариаци гнома включая юнити - надо везде рекламировать кде
<Nor8> artus: Сам жду, Хубунту тоже начали ломать потихоньку, так и до Кубунту докатиться можно  :-D
<[Raiden]> ))
<artus> [Raiden], ммм, уж лучше юнити :D
<_d4vid> у кого ати карта и убунта 12.10?
<andrex> ни у кого
<_d4vid> у меня юнити не грузится после установка дров с реп
<_d4vid> ок
<artus> Nor8, ну незнаю, крыс конечно хорош, особенно если он не убунте с ее тонной заморочек, но чую нафиг, и на коробку надо уходить
<Nor8> _d4vid: Вполне ожидаемый результат
<[Raiden]> _d4vid: http://goo.gl/7DtJw  , http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Quantal_Installation_Guide
<_d4vid> рейден спасибо
<artus> кстати, там в 10й то хоть что то изменилось?
<shenmue> да
<[Raiden]> _d4vid: для радеонов открытые дрова обычно более безпроблемные
<_d4vid> те которые с реп не встали..
<_d4vid> юнити не хочет грузится.. иконки видны и всё
<_d4vid> а другие оболочки грузятса кроме юнити
<artus> это фича :D
<artus> а может просто перст судьбы
<Nor8>  Это крест судьбы, который она на юнити ставит ))) Большой и мелом наискось )))
<andrex> это просто все прозрачно)
<_d4vid> останусь я за 12.04 .. дождусь 13.04
<artus> вово
<andrex> тему поменяй xD
<artus> у меня также все начиналось)
<artus> чето прям закон подлости какой то , убунта более мение адекватна релиз - через два
<Nor8> Спешат
<Nor8> Точнее, не хватает, видимо, кодеров
<[Raiden]> _d4vid: юнити не работала до устанвоки каких-то дров с реп?
<_d4vid> рейден без дров работала
<_d4vid> только тормозила ужасно
<andrex> ну значит открытые оставь и усё
<andrex> и 2д юнитю
<[Raiden]> какая видеокарта?
<[Raiden]> 2д юнити больше не бывает
<_d4vid> ати радеон 7970
<andrex> аа, точно)
<[Raiden]> Хм, значит не запили ещё в открытых дровах. Можеш ьпопробовать дрова из моего линка выше
<_d4vid> рейден спасибо я дождусь релиза дров .. бета мне не нужна)
<artus> вот на что только не идут чтоб проприетарные дрова не ставить )
<Nor8>  _d4vid: Вот зачем на убунту такая навороченная карта, кЕно в хд смотреть? )))
<_d4vid> Нор у меня винда для игр стоит
<_d4vid> восьмёрка
<Nor8>  _d4vid:  Как, кстати, 8-ка, шустрее 7-ки?
<_d4vid> Нор8 ага
<Nor8> _d4vid: А по ресурсам?
<artus> _d4vid, и не тупит как 7ка ? не верю )
<_d4vid> 6 сек бут с ссд
<Nor8> )))
<_d4vid> Нор8 у меня бегает шустро
<artus> _d4vid, ты б еще загрузку с рейда ссд озвучил)
<[Raiden]> лучше 9 сек с ссд ,но с аеро
<[Raiden]> )
<artus> [Raiden], а че, аеры дают +10 к юзабельности?
<Nor8> +5 к агилити )))
<[Raiden]> а что дают новые заголовки в вин8?
<ghabit> Ребята, можно ли сделать в unity как в gnome-shell по "тычку" в угол expose всех окон?
<artus> нет конечно
<[Raiden]> ghabit: как раз в юнити такой эффект есть, называется scale , а вот в гноме3 нету, там только показ всех окон с текущего стола.
<ghabit> [Raiden], как использовать?
<[Raiden]> Найди ccsm , и включи там мышкой. Ну и какой угол тоже можно выбрать
<artus> [Raiden], учитывая что вирт столы в гноме няшные, то там нафиг нанужно выврдить 100500 окон в одну кучу
<[Raiden]> И в чем их няшность?
<artus> блин, только что понял что гш еданственная де в которой пользовался вирт столами , пичалька
<artus> [Raiden], у тя кеды есть? есть, вот и тащись от них)
<ghabit> [Raiden], спасибо!
<[Raiden]> Я и тащусь. Тут столы имеют реальынй смысл, т.к .могут быть разынми по своим свойствам
<[Raiden]> + вм умеет закидывать окна на нужынй стол из коробки
<[Raiden]> а в чем няшность столов в гноме?
<artus> ваау, прям ща все побегут кеды ставить
<ghabit> В gnome-shell реализация такова, что ты ими пользуешься и ими удобно.
<ghabit> Больше нигде не пользовался - потому что только там удобно "естественным" способом.
<artus> воть именно
<Nor8> ))
<Nor8> Это знакъ
<[Raiden]> в гш совершенно обычные вирт столы , какие везде функционально + превью  для их обзора с мелкими боковыми квадратиками - наверное для снайперов или владельцев микросокопов.
<artus> ахха, именно для микроскопов
<[Raiden]> больше 3 окон без напряга там не разглядеть и остается только пролистать из все, т.к. просто увидеть столы в крупном виде или все окна сразу - как в скейл и экспо - нельзя.
<[Raiden]> *их все
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Ну все, все, не разгоняйся )))
<[Raiden]> Это 1 дальновидный чел ещё когда был 3.0 , назвал аркадным ифейсом
<artus> не, ну некоторым особо упорным надо все 30 открытых окон одновременно рассматривать, не спорю )
<[Raiden]> я запускаю 60+ окон и всё ещё мог ими управлять в scale в компизе, а в кде просто такой же эффект :)
<[Raiden]> *запускал
<artus> клас ) я твой фанат )))
<[Raiden]> могу открыть ещё 1 ньюанс, наличие показа всех окон не отменяет того же эффекта только для окон текущего окна. )
<[Raiden]> как в компизе\юнити, так в и в кде
<artus> да я верю тебе , вон уже памятник тебе вырезаю )
<[Raiden]> у разбитого корыта опять только пользователи муттер :)
<[Raiden]> Мне -то зачем. Я не разрабатывал эти хорошие вм. Не мне надо.
<artus> хее, я только что понял прикол, нафига я в виртуалки впнку поднимаю если можно повесить постом на хостовый интерфейс впна
<[Raiden]> вышел VirtualBox 4.2.2 с поддержкой новых иксов. 12.10 с юнити теперь видимо не будет так лагать
<artus> ууу каак оно тупит в вбоксе :D
<artus> а тормознутость замаскировали плавностью отрисовки
<artus> вобщем несьедобно оно
<[Raiden]> в 1.0 компизе  планировалось сделать отключение композита. Н окак мы знаем дальше девел ветки 0.9 оно не прожило. Зато реализовано в... У меня :)
<Redfield> круть , виртуалбокс подтянулся =)
<ghabit> $ sudo cp /media/e/minidlna.conf /etc/minidlna.conf
<ghabit> cp: не удалось выполнить stat для «/media/e/minidlna.conf»: Ошибка ввода/вывода
<ghabit> Что это может быть?
<artus> винт плющит
<Redfield> <[Raiden]> а что даст отключение композита ?
<ghabit> Еще. Можно ли в gnome-shell научить работать кнопку эту с именем пользователя справа-сверху с пиджином?
<ghabit> Офлайн-онлайн хотя бы.
<artus> можо
<ghabit> Как?
<artus> плагинкой
<ghabit> Я установил это https://extensions.gnome.org/extension/260/pidgin-menu/
<ghabit> ничего не поменялось
<ghabit> или перезайти нужно?
<artus> альтф2 r
<ghabit> Сделал.
<ghabit> Нет связи.
<ghabit> Попробую релогин
<ghabit> Не фачит. Даже емпати удалил.
<artus> зря, емпати адекватно в гш вроде как )
<ghabit> pidgin онлайн, а в строке офлайн.
<ghabit> Мне не нравится эмпати.
<artus> а пиджин в качестве ируоклиента - ужс
<ghabit> irc у меня в xchat.
<artus> ghabit, а ее в гш и юзать ненадо) она там прослойкой только служит)
<ghabit> Можно подробнее?
<ghabit> Про прослойку.
<artus> мессаги в трей падают, в попап и отвечать можно, контакты в общем поиске ищутся
<artus> сам емпати я запускал раза 2, ито чтоб забить в него транспорты)
<ghabit> А чем вы пользуетесь как im?
<artus> гаджим
<artus> ну и вичат
<ghabit> А он работает с этим индикатором в отличие от pidgin?
<artus> я на крысу ушол
<ghabit> Крысу?
<artus> xfce
<artus> ghabit, http://itmages.ru/image/view/480050/88b8b8b9 вот так чатитцо можно в гш ))
<ghabit> artus, pidgin не умеет :(
<ghabit> А что за иконки?
<artus> да я уже и не помню
<[Raiden]> для пиджина были какие-то расширения помнится, для гш. Может стоит гугльнуть
<artus> их не успевают переписывать за разрабами ))
<[Raiden]> по секрету скажу чт ов кде появился конвертик в котоырй встраивается пиджин, тандербёрд и т.д. :)
<artus> вот они и отваливаются ) как вариант можно подсунуть версию, если не работает
<ghabit> [Raiden], я на gnome-extensions зашел, нажал on, но ничего не заработало.
<[Raiden]> Ну напиши на форум или поищи расширения в гугле. Само наличие  такого ресурса с расширениями ещё не значит , что все тольк ои делают что туда их выкладывают.
<artus> ghabit, ставь кеды, там конвертики есть :D
<[Raiden]> конвертик бестолковый в общем-то  , но умеет цвет менять
<[Raiden]> )
<artus> темболее ставь ))
<artus> будет у тя куча бестолковых плюшек умеющих цвет менять и подмигивать ))
<[Raiden]> Redfield: можно вспомнить тот же виртуалбокс. Либо какие-то проблемы с драйверами видео. современные среды преполагают либо смену такой среды в случае глюка , либо софтовый рендеринг этого самого композита , что тоже не счастье.
<[Raiden]> это я увидел вопрос про отключение композита
#ubuntu-ru 2012-10-20
<shenmue> всем пыщ
<scratchx[x]> пыщ пыщ пыщ
<shenmue> хм... диск был забит и винда ничо умнее не придумала как осовободить место и удалила ворлд оф варкрафт оО
<skai-falkorr> радуйся, задротина:) хоть венда заботится о тебе:)
<skai-falkorr> авось скоро и девушку найдешь:)
<skai-falkorr> так... какие еще там стандартные шутки про вов можно вспомнить?
<shenmue> жалка мне не игру а папку с скриншотами
<shenmue> скрин один случайно получился но клево выглядил. хотел в гимпе доработать =(
<skai-falkorr> shenmue: скачай нормальную порнуху, не позорься со скринами:)
<Gakonis> test
<ubuntuhelp> Gakonis, Есть контакт.
<skai-falkorr> https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-6G2ED04mCZ0/UIHl5tZSvoI/AAAAAAADhOs/ZyEA_zzilJs/s548/internetisdown.jpg
 * andrex посмотрел флешку уч информатики и ужаснулся "Имя файла чёто/там".odt
<Redfield> впечатлительный
<vladgobelen> andrex: переведи
<andrex> а он ещё удевляется что это неможет в вий с копировать либо переименовать
<vladgobelen> andrex: и почеме же не может?
<vladgobelen> почему*
<andrex> пишет не допустимое имя файла
<vladgobelen> и что такое вий?
<andrex> вида
<vladgobelen> andrex: с какого перепуга?
<Redfield> спецсимвол )
<andrex> и не один
<Redfield> встречались как нибудь c именем файла из двух точке ?
<andrex> ему ешё ?* нехватает для комплекции
<vladgobelen> Redfield: какой?
<Redfield> ну тупо на флешке папка , а в ней файл c именем из двух точек
<vladgobelen> Redfield: http://www.valar.ru/gallery/1012/2447.png
<Redfield> это дело рук вируса какого то
<vladgobelen> все создается, копируется
<Redfield> фиг там
<vladgobelen> Скрин выше
<vladgobelen> и переименовывается
<vladgobelen> и при этом легко открывается и работает
<Redfield> а где там файл из двух точек ?
<vladgobelen> Redfield: А где у него в цитате две точки?
<Redfield> кто в лес кто по дрова
<andrex> и где винда?
<vladgobelen> я те же спец-символы использовал - все работает
<andrex> влине то и я смогу
<openvoid> файл из двух точек уже существует с любой папке по умолчанию
<vladgobelen> andrex: в винде что, не так?
<Redfield> в линуксе то ясно дело копируется , в винде походу фиг
<vladgobelen> понятно
<Redfield> вобщем вирус создал папку из двух точек
<openvoid> попробуйте в винде файл с именем 'con' создать - хехе
<Redfield> её вообещ ничем не выпилить было
<Redfield> только из доса получилось
<andrex> файл то был создан в лине но в винде получился блин комом
<vladgobelen> Redfield: не из доса
<vladgobelen> Redfield: я думаю это было сделано через консоль\
<Redfield> папку из двух точек никак невыпилить было из linux и windows
<vladgobelen> Redfield: лет 10 назад мы подобное делали. Эти файлы вполне работают
<Redfield> c флешки
<vladgobelen> Redfield: В них можно хранить информацию.
<vladgobelen> Redfield: Просто из гуя они недоступны
<Redfield> из консоли их неберут никакие утилиты
<vladgobelen> Но я не помню таких зверских ограничений на имя файла.. или слишком долго винду не юзал, хз
<vladgobelen> Redfield: берут берут
<vladgobelen> все берет
<vladgobelen> просто нужно указывать не 2 точки, а 3, кажется
<Redfield> ну как же я на работе всё перепробовал
<Redfield> только из под доса удалось выпилить
<vladgobelen> Redfield: вот только создавать лучше не файлы, а каталоги
<vladgobelen> Они получались тогда скрытыми. Вполне секурненько
<andrex> в лине есть в каждой папке файлы из 1 или 2 х точек точнее дирректории
<vladgobelen> есть
<andrex> ну это и не вопрос
<Redfield> точно есть ?
<vladgobelen> Точно
<Redfield> это не убстракция ?
<vladgobelen> попробуй создай такой каталог
<vladgobelen> diver ~/.wine/drive_c % mkdir ..                                                                                                                                      19:53
<vladgobelen> mkdir: невозможно создать каталог «..»: Файл существует
<Redfield> а если допустим из доса посмотреть , там тот же файл в каталоге будет из двух точег ?
<vladgobelen> не смотрел
<Redfield> надо проверить ...
<andrex> в досе фз, помоему тоже, они означают предыдущюю дирректорию ну и ещё чегото http://itmages.ru/image/view/723725/dedbf6ca
<vladgobelen> Redfield: ты к досу подключишь рейзерфс?
<Redfield> можно фат
<andrex> а может это прибулды фс, а вдосе dir отображает просто так
<vladgobelen> http://www.securitylab.ru/news/431575.php *фейспалм*
<andrex> я смотрю у чувака на фото лицо грустное как бутдо ему наногу наковальня упала
<Redfield> всё будут воевать в матрице киберпространства , тем временем пиндосы будут наращивать вооружения )
<[koshka]> добрый день
<Redfield> привет
<Redfield> <[koshka]> котэ ?
<[koshka]> ау?)
<andrex> [koshka]: q
<baronos> test
<ubuntuhelp> baronos, Есть контакт.
<baronos> шустрый какой
<Kyshtynbai> Ку!
<Gakonis> ку-ку
<andrex> й
<mayday> test
<ubuntuhelp> mayday, Понг понг понг...
<Kyshtynbai> vladgobelen: туд?
<vladgobelen> Kyshtynbai: ?
<Kyshtynbai> зырь: http://uppix.net/9/8/2/fff379a3777ca2661c8740fa42b0a.png
<Kyshtynbai> у тебя так же со шрифтами?
<Kyshtynbai> айронхэнд
<vladgobelen> Kyshtynbai: А что не так?
<vladgobelen> Kyshtynbai: ты raw-файлы заменил перед запуском?
<vladgobelen> Kyshtynbai: стоп.. или ты про что вообще:?
<Kyshtynbai> ну там видишь вместо точен кадратеги.
<Kyshtynbai> *точек
<vladgobelen> аа.. баги бывают
<vladgobelen> хз короче
<Kyshtynbai> ок, мерси.
<stasdizzi> наконец то bonjour и "люди поблизости" дружат)))
<Kyshtynbai> vladgobelen: я чото не догоню, где время-то показывается в айронхэнде? Типа какой месяц и всё такое.
<vladgobelen> Kyshtynbai: эм.. а хрен его знает
<adminn> устанавливаю 12.10 на раздел с 11.10 без форматирования (чтобы ничего не потерять), уже минут 15 восставговление ранее установленных пакетов, в консоли ничего не пишется, это нормально?
<openvoid> как то я тут не очень понимаю - либо устанавливать вчистую с диска на форматированный раздел, либо загрузиться с систему и сделать апгрейд, чтобы ничего не потерять
<openvoid> как то так
<adminn> я раздел не отформатировал :С
<openvoid> а, хотя с диска там вроде есть режим апгрейд тоже
<adminn> для апгрейда нужно было 12.04 скачивать, а сеть медленная
<openvoid> сто лет обновляю из системы поэтому запамятовал
<openvoid> с лайв сиди или полного двд обновляешь?
<adminn> лайв сиди
<openvoid> ну можешь считать что что то ты уже потерял
<openvoid> в реальной системе установлены пакеты из интернета которых на лайве нет и обновить их не удастся
<openvoid> одно за другое зацепится, вроде не могу обновить это потому что новой версии нет, а это старое требуется для другого пакета и тп
<openvoid> может и прокатить - но шансов мало
<openvoid> советую как надоест ждать, перезагрузиться с лайв сиди, переписать /home в надёжное место и установить с форматированием, после чего вернуть .рщьу
<openvoid> /home
<openvoid> если что то в /opt или /usr/local/bin или ещё где, тоже сохранить
<adminn> ну ок, спасибо
<stasdizzi> подскажите, где в 12.10 "Запускаемые приложения" ?
<bosyi> авторан?
<stasdizzi> типа
<stasdizzi> автозагрузка
<bosyi> спрятали где то гавнюки
<stasdizzi> ))
<bosyi> нашел
<stasdizzi> где?? делись))
<bosyi> поищи в юнити
<stasdizzi> ок
<bosyi> в разделе Настройка
<stasdizzi> как всё просто)))
<andrex> хм а че по кнопке выключения и там автозагрузка уже нет чтоле?
<stasdizzi> нет
<Festour> Привет! После обновления, убунта ничего не монтирует автоматом кроме своего системного раздела ( другие разделы, флешки, двд диски и т.д. ). Как пофиксить?
<andrex> ппц, как я люблю промежуточные релизы...
<Festour> у мну ещё юнити отвалилась, приделал обратно. Перезагрузил, и тут ещё и это
<_d4vid> Festour, какая версия убунты?
<skai-falkorr> @voice bosyi
<andrex> stasdizzi: если в настройках нет посмотри тут _ /home/имя пользователя/.config/autostart Ллибо  /etc/xdg/autostart/ и xdg/autostart в хомяке
<Festour> забыл каким хоткеем отображать скрытые файлы в убунте, подскажите
<Festour> ubuntu 12.04
<_d4vid> КТРЛ+х
<andrex> ctrl h
<_d4vid> ctrl+h
<Festour> спс
<_d4vid> ок
<andrex> Festour: http://feyhoa.org.ua/archives/1597
<andrex> лезь в реестр юнитей гномов итд)
<Festour> спасибо за гайд, щас попробую
<Festour_> Всё получилось)Спасибо большое) правда gconf-editora и параметров нужных небыло, я всё сам поставил и создал. После перезагрузки отлично работает)
 * andrex пошел качать 12.10, чтоб посмотреть чего там наколбаслили
<baronos> мы теряем andrex
<andrex> это почему?
<Redfield> в unity реально карзину убрать c панели ?
<baronos> Redfield: чем она тебе мешает?
<vladgobelen> Redfield: первое правило убунтоида - если ты что-то сделать не можешь, это тебе не нужно.
<Redfield> ммозолит глаза , я когда на федоре сидел убрал карзину чтобы только c наутилуса заходить когда понадобится
<Redfield> в топку правила =)
<Redfield> это всё равно что у себя на столе держать мусорное ведро
<vladgobelen> Redfield: Второе правило убунтоида - соблюдай всегда соблюдай первое правило.
<Redfield> <vladgobelen> а без шуток ? Видимо всётаки гвоздями прибита ?
<vladgobelen> да я откуда знаю) Я вообще юнити пока не юзал)
<vladgobelen> но по слухам - да, там все прибито гвоздям
<vladgobelen> гвоздями*
<Redfield> а чего мелешь тогда ? :)
<vladgobelen> Redfield: да я это вот к этому комментарию просто: [01:05:24] <baronos> Redfield: чем она тебе мешает?
<Redfield> всё понятно )
<vladgobelen> Redfield: мне вот интересно, а кто-либо хоть когда-нибудь пользовался корзиной?)
<Redfield> я пользовался )
<Kyshtynbai> а в ubuntu-tweak ничо такого нету про корзину?
<Kyshtynbai> вроде было если я не ошибаюсь
<Redfield> нету
<Kyshtynbai> а ещё была твикалка юнитёвая
<Kyshtynbai> зобыл я только
<Kyshtynbai> как она называется.
<Redfield> в myunity  тоже нед
<Kyshtynbai> ну... тогда терпи, шо тут сказать)
<Kyshtynbai> или меняй де.
<vladgobelen> Redfield: разве юнити клозет-софт?
<Redfield> нед
<vladgobelen> ну так вперед
<Kyshtynbai> офигительно. высадился в чисто поле
<Kyshtynbai> абандон фортресс :( .
<Kyshtynbai> vladgobelen: слушай, а копать тока в "стену" можно?
<vladgobelen> эм
<vladgobelen> а что тебе нужно?
<andrex> в небо капай в небо)
<vladgobelen> Kyshtynbai: чем тебе поле не понравилось?
<vladgobelen> Kyshtynbai: копать можно и вниз
<vladgobelen> лестницу сделай и все, копай на втором уровне
<Kyshtynbai> vladgobelen: О! Круууто! Спасибо!
<vladgobelen> d-j кажется
<Kyshtynbai> Данке шон, щас забурюсь вглупь!
<andrex> нефть искать пошел чтоль?
<Kyshtynbai> Типа того :) .
<Redfield> майнкрафт ?
<Kyshtynbai> хуже
<Kyshtynbai> намного хуже :)
<andrex> не там чет другое более древнее
<Kyshtynbai> Dwarf fortress
<vladgobelen> Kyshtynbai: более того, локация "поле", то есть без гор - это большая удача
<Kyshtynbai> фигасе
<vladgobelen> Kyshtynbai: на ней видны враги сразу и легко ее стенами обнести для защиты
<Kyshtynbai> я просто по орейлевской книжке щас играю, там пока про то как вглубь копать нету
<vladgobelen> я так неприступную крепость делал
<Kyshtynbai> хехе).
<vladgobelen> просто делаешь лестницу и все
<andrex> не горы можно использовать как стены, я наоборот не люблю открытые места
<vladgobelen> Kyshtynbai: только ты люком вход прикрой потом
<vladgobelen> andrex: с гор спускаются враги
<vladgobelen> и уходят туда же
<vladgobelen> а потом бегай за ними
<vladgobelen> я однажды сровнял целую такую гору)
<andrex> ну накопал там отвесных стен метров на 10 пущай сыплюца
<vladgobelen> 6 уровней перекопал
<vladgobelen> 3 дварфа на обвалах потерял)
<Redfield> под nouveau запускается игруха ?
<vladgobelen> Redfield: угу
<vladgobelen> она при желании даже по ssh запускается
<Redfield> на лукморе тут читаю ...
<Redfield> заманчиво
<Kyshtynbai> vladgobelen: она ж опенгл, какое ж тут ссш
<Kyshtynbai> икс тунель тока если
<Kyshtynbai> но это изврат похуже дф :) .
<andrex> оно консольное есть же вроде
<Kyshtynbai> ненен, оно псевдографическое, но не консольное
<vladgobelen> Kyshtynbai: есть и консольный вариант
<vladgobelen> http://www.bay12forums.com/smf/index.php?topic=32932.0
<Kyshtynbai> жесть).
 * andrex нашел гф 6200 пойдет завтра покупать)
<Kyshtynbai> vladgobelen: слушай, а trade depot в таком случае наверху надо делать? А то не пройдут же вроде бы вагоны там же три клетки должно быть вроде?
<vladgobelen> это что?
<vladgobelen> andrex: ?
<_d4vid> гефорце
<andrex> видеокарта агп
<vladgobelen> Kyshtynbai: хмм.. я если честно торговлей пока не занимался
<vladgobelen> andrex: 6200.... оО
<andrex> угу
<Kyshtynbai>  Понял.
<andrex> у меня щас ГФ 2 mx
<vladgobelen> andrex: 32мб?
<andrex> 64
<vladgobelen> крут)
<vladgobelen> моя на 32
<andrex> тишка на 128 была но в корпус не влезает
<andrex> тоже 2 гф
<vladgobelen> andrex: она даже вов тянет
<vladgobelen> Kyshtynbai: зато корованы можно грабить)
<andrex> ну я в вов не играл но старкрафт пускал эт точно, кстати помоему даже на с3 старкрафт шел
<Kyshtynbai> vladgobelen: построил я лестницу вниз, а вот как копать внизу что-то не пойму. То есть шифт+точка, на уровень вниз переместился, разметил раскопку, а вони не копають чото
<vladgobelen> Kyshtynbai: а ты там внизу лестницу вверх построил?)
<vladgobelen> andrex: старкрафт игра совсем другого уровня по графике
<Kyshtynbai> неа)
<vladgobelen> Kyshtynbai: вот вот
<Kyshtynbai> понял, данке.
<andrex> vladgobelen: а вов я не люблю)
<vladgobelen> andrex: да это и не важно) главное что тянула
<vladgobelen> причем на кубунте
<vladgobelen> 512мб озу
<andrex> )
<Kyshtynbai> неее, тут чото не то. Я построил двойную лестницу, вверх и вниз, а они все равно не копают внизу...
<vladgobelen> пень четвертый 1500мГц
<vladgobelen> Kyshtynbai: сначала лестнизу вниз, прямо под ней сквозную
<vladgobelen> вокруг сквозной копай
<vladgobelen> Kyshtynbai: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V3mk4dw_cD8&feature=relmfu
<Kyshtynbai> о, за видео мерси, а то я чото не догоню
<vladgobelen> там довольно неплохая серия про дф
<Kyshtynbai> посмотрю!
<vladgobelen> Kyshtynbai: автор играет конечно не на 5, но суть понятна
<Kyshtynbai> О, получилось!
<Kyshtynbai> Канала нам чтоле зафигачить, а то щас Артус нас погонитъ))) или ещё кто из админов.
<andrex> vladgobelen: хочу из HP Compaq d530 Small выкрутить всё что смогу по мощности)
<vladgobelen> andrex: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2q3FrXKWlWA&feature=plcp
<vladgobelen> Kyshtynbai: обрушение пола в реку.. красивый эффект.. снял недавно)
<vladgobelen> Kyshtynbai: самое интересное на 2+ минуте
<vladgobelen> качество максимальное поставь
<Kyshtynbai> Щас посмотрю).
<vladgobelen> причем дети копают, как можно заметить)
<vladgobelen> одного оглушило в конце)
<deniska> дварф фортресс
<deniska> игра про символы
<Kyshtynbai> vladgobelen: прикольно)).
<vladgobelen> Kyshtynbai: красиво, а?)
<vladgobelen> Kyshtynbai: я двух дварфов потерял при съемке этого эффекта
<vladgobelen> точнее при подготовке
<vladgobelen> Kyshtynbai: там у меня при осаде элитного арбалетчика убили и он упал в реку.. затем стал призраком и воровал вещи
<vladgobelen> Kyshtynbai: а достать никак.. вот я и пробовал обрушить мост в реку
<vladgobelen> два дварфа при этом еще потонули
<vladgobelen> и кошка
<vladgobelen> deniska: но не вышло
<Dmitrix> как посмотреть с какой скоростью сейчас жесткий диск производит запись и чтение и желательно чтобы можно было посмотреть какой процесс его юзает
<Dmitrix> отвечайте быстро и не думая =)
<baronos> iotop вроде
<Dmitrix> iotop: :-* вроде оно, кажется его в прошлый раз и юзал
<The_BROS> Кто-нибудь знает, как заставить USB заряжать iPad? http://ubuntuguide.net/how-to-charge-ipad-on-ubuntu-linux-via-usb-ports эта инструкция почему-то не помогает
<skai-falkorr> подключаешь япад по юсб
<skai-falkorr> он начинает воровать у тебя энергию.профит
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: это же япад.. возможно там нужен спец-драйвер платный и только для мака
<vladgobelen> ну или для хр
<skai-falkorr> vladgobelen: ну на моем ноуте с бунтой в вузе ленкин япад тырил энергию
<andrex> да и не поможет ибо ипады не заряжаются им нехватает мощей юзб тупо жрут и энергию и акачулятор ещё в прикуску
<skai-falkorr> они сразу тырят
<skai-falkorr> не ток от ноутов, но даж от зарядных для розеток с юсб портом
<The_BROS> решено
<The_BROS> http://korenkov.info/pages/ipad-charge
<skai-falkorr> что только люди не придумают, чтобы не пихать юсб в порт и тупо пользоваться
<The_BROS> Кто как оценил 12.10?
<skai-falkorr> три джигурды из пяти
<Lorgus> hi all как ip:port пингануть ? т.е. определенный порт
<Redfield> telnet ip port
<numberto> Возможно ли раздать интернет с 3g модема по wifi?
<andrex> угу
<numberto> У меня 3g модем beeline подключенный к моему убунту 12.04, я хочу раздать интерент на мой планшет
<andrex> создай точку доступа и раздавай
<baronos> создай в нм раздачу инета по вайфай
<numberto> пробовал, не получается
<numberto> может где есть мануальчик
<numberto> я пробовал делать вот так: http://www.svsarana.com/share_3G_data_internet_over_wifi.php?redirect=1#start
<numberto> но у меня там тоже не все гладко
<artus> мвааахаха, подогнали видеокамерку, надо запилить видеонаблюдение
<teddyp1cker> вопрос
<teddyp1cker> чем можно быстро перевернуть видео на 90 градусов?
<teddyp1cker> влево в право
<Redfield> на чём пилить собераешся ?
<andrex> руками
<artus> teddyp1cker, менкодер, ффмпег
<andrex> береш моник поворачиваеш
<andrex> быстро...
<artus> Redfield, а фиг знает , надо ждя начала отрыть тюнер в качестве платы захвата, гдето валялся, и бп нарыть на нее
<artus> Redfield, http://www.born-spb.ru/catalog/109801.html воть такая
<andrex> teddyp1cker: mencoder
<teddyp1cker> блин
<teddyp1cker> может у меня видеол кривое
<teddyp1cker> но и ffmpeg
<teddyp1cker> и менкодер орут
<teddyp1cker> при этом vlc & mplayer играют
<teddyp1cker> есть какая нибудь мышетыкательная приблуда для этого?
<andrex> winff вродь но незнаю есть ли там нужные вещи
<teddyp1cker> нифига себе
<teddyp1cker> на паскале написан)
<teddyp1cker> гуй
<andrex> тока на паскале ничего хорошего не выходит никогда почти)
<teddyp1cker> и вот еще
<teddyp1cker> чето никак я не заведу толком новую убнту под вирталбоксом
<teddyp1cker> и до 4.2.2 обновился
<teddyp1cker> и ставил дополнения
<teddyp1cker> но все равно графика никак не заведедтся
<teddyp1cker> вернее она есть
<teddyp1cker> только слайдшоу
<Big_Aziz> всем ку
<teddyp1cker> тот самый рендеринг через cpu в действии
<teddyp1cker> есть советы?
<Redfield> чуть лучше c новым выиртуалбоксом но все равно тормоза
<baronos> !enter | есть совет
<ubuntuhelp> есть совет: Не используйте Enter как знак препинания, пишите свои вопросы/ответы в одной строке
<tagezi> всем привет )
<andrex> ку
<Big_Aziz> ку
<tagezi> http://storage9.static.itmages.ru/i/12/1020/h_1350754592_6641373_cab95e8a38.png
<tagezi> это вообще реально?
<tagezi> время работы от батареи
<baronos> неее, это фотошоп)
<tagezi> не, это гимп ))) на скриншоте )
<Redfield> на arm мож и реально
<tagezi> не, интел i5
<Redfield> ну значит там аккумулятор от машины
<tagezi> тоесть он мне не реальную цифру показал (
<andrex> да не это просто 2 е часы в другом часовом поясе)
<tagezi> andrex: нет, это время работы от аккумулятора, моего ноута )
<andrex> может откалибровать нужно
<tagezi> эм.. а как калибровать?
<andrex> в биосе должна быть фича только нужно сначала разрядить потом воткнуть блок питания войти в ключить калиброфку вроде так а может наоборот зарядить и вытащить блк
<andrex> непомню уже
<tagezi> andrex: направление понял, спасибо )
<tagezi> у меня просто иногда почему-то глючат цыферки
<tagezi> например так )) http://itmages.ru/image/view/700933/74f9de5c
<tagezi> а там диск всего 120 Мб
<teddyp1cker> про энтер понял, а по делу что?
<teddyp1cker> наверняка кто-то ставил уже под виртуалбокс)
<artus> teddyp1cker, ага, воб вбоксом последняя убунта уг ) есть такое )
<Redfield> да это вбокс неработает как надо походу
<tagezi> тоесть на живой машинке она нормально пашет?
<teddyp1cker> первый раз такое, обычно она сама виртулбоксовые дрова ставит
<teddyp1cker> ну должна
<tagezi> чото я в виртуалбоксе пощцпал, и теперь стрёмно
<tagezi> пощупал*
<teddyp1cker> тоже слайдшоу?
<tagezi> да она какая-то странная, не живая совсем, по ощущениям... тормазнутая
<teddyp1cker> упихали ручку для установки дров *вы не поверите* в источники приложений
<Redfield> невероятно
<teddyp1cker> tagezi: ну у тебя под вб эффекты через видео карту рендерятся?
<tagezi> а пакеты под 12.10 из 12.04 все перенесли, или ещё месяц ждать?
<Redfield> интересно отдельно в ppa буду unity-2d пилить  ?
<teddyp1cker> нет, ты должен покупать i7
<teddyp1cker> вот такая бодяга - http://i.imgur.com/SD8DI.jpg
<Redfield> 12.04  хорошо работает
<tagezi> teddyp1cker: эм... тяжело сказать, у меня встроеная в чипсет )
<Redfield> в 12.10 новый xorg запилили и видимо в виртуалбоксе недоконца запилили поддержку
<andrex> лтс всегда хорошо работали, а вот обгрызки нет
<tacirus> Всем привет.
<Redfield> привет
<tacirus> Чтобы звук появился в Awseome пришлось вернуться в  gnome и там врубить звук на полную.
<tacirus> Что же у меня управляет звуком, как думаете?
<tacirus> Как мне из осама им управлять?
<andrex> alsamixer
<andrex> наверно
<tacirus> Да, алсимксер вообще не повлиял вчера
<tacirus> во  сейчас попробую им убавлять прибалвять звук раз уж есть
<Redfield> мож там пульсе ?
<teddyp1cker> Redfield: так оракл уже подсуетился и прям вчера сделал поддержку последних иксов
<tacirus> у меня pulseaudio по всей видимости на компе пашет, вчера он был в процесах, сегодня не сомтрел, то к компу подошел
<Redfield> ну видимо не до конца
<Redfield> ибо тормозит всёравно
<Redfield> точнее слайдшоу
<tacirus> А как управлять рульпе я вызвал его в терминале, а там просто текст о параметрах на данный моенти все
<tacirus> пусльсе*
<teddyp1cker> вот вот, жаль впечатление подпорчено
<tacirus> если набираю pulseaudio  в териманле: то пишет , что демон уже запущен и все
<Redfield> ну вот значит он и портит тебе всю малину
<Redfield> снеси его
<teddyp1cker> виртуалбокс?
<Redfield> и ещё alsaplugin-pulseaudio
<tacirus> Да, мне вчера так и посоветовал Гобелен
<teddyp1cker> ))
<Redfield> не
<tagezi> Redfield: ты бы ники вбивал, а то совсем не понятно кому что ты пишешь ))))
<Redfield> да тут в xchat неудобно c никами
<Redfield> остаётся ждать виртуалбокс новый что ещё сказать ...
<tagezi> Redfield: да, вичат рулит )
<andrex> чего там неудобного то в хчате
<andrex> вичат поставь)
<Redfield> ну мне бы было удобно нажать на ник и ник бы вставился в поле ввода
<Redfield> этого нет и это неудобно
<andrex> кликер?
<tagezi> а первую буковку ввести и таб нажать это типа "ах как запарно" ?
<Redfield> есть другие варианты ?
<vladgobelen> Redfield: kvirc
<andrex> а мне не удобно  печатать а потом тянутся к мышке лучше таб
<vladgobelen> andrex: а переключать язык тебе удобно?
<andrex> капс лок
<vladgobelen> и что?
<Redfield> в идеале и то и другое , темнеменее спасибо за подсказку
<andrex> удобно
<vladgobelen> это двойное переключение да еще и начало ника печатать
<Redfield> vladgobelen, test
<tagezi> мышководы в линуше, кто бы подумал о_О
<tagezi> линухе*
<Redfield> ну не всем же в консоли красноглазить )
<vladgobelen> tagezi: есть просто шикарная вещь - жесты
<vladgobelen> она намного быстрее и удобнее комбинаций кнопок
<andrex> ну вам прям не угодиш, ковырять стрелкой по монитору можно подумать удобно
<Redfield> ну всё люди разные )
<andrex> нуда
<vladgobelen> andrex: переключись с хчата на фф без мыши и открой там 157ю вкладку из 250
<vladgobelen> с мышью это две секунды
<tagezi> vladgobelen: ну не знаю.. мне жесты не удобны.. пока ищешь мышку, можно забыть что хотел сказать, а так руки от клавы не отрываются и ник набрать порядка 1-2 сек получается
<vladgobelen> tagezi: сидя в инете чаще всего сидишь уже с мышью
<andrex> и да пока 150 фкладку мышкой найдеш уже спть пора будет)
<vladgobelen> ну да ладно
<vladgobelen> andrex: она ищется визуально
<tagezi> vladgobelen: ну вообщето я нет )
<Redfield> вот вам на сладкое http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=35119
<tagezi> она не удобная очень
<tagezi> ваабще не удобная )
<Redfield> для общего развития )
<vladgobelen> andrex: http://www.valar.ru/gallery/1012/2453.png вот же она
<vladgobelen> а с клавы я задолбаюсь ее искать
<tagezi> а зачем столько много фкладок? делать нечего совсем в жизни?
<vladgobelen> tagezi: А как это связано?
<tagezi> ну, просто.. а зачем тогда такой мучор на стале держать?
<tagezi> мусор?
<vladgobelen> tagezi: мусор я закрываю
<vladgobelen> фф умный браузер - он подгружает ТОЛЬКО те вкладки, что ты юзаешь
<tagezi> у меня в браузере больше 6-8 вкладок не бывает вообще.. просто не нужно
<vladgobelen> ну, это тебе
<tagezi> ну а зачем, ты же их всёравно одновременно читать не можешь
<vladgobelen> точнее только те вкладки что ты юзаешь в данный момент
<HarryShprottey> Всем привет.
<tagezi> ку
<vladgobelen> остальные неактивны
<vladgobelen> tagezi: потому что они мне периодически нужны
<tagezi> vladgobelen: наверное по этому я и не люблю фф
<HarryShprottey> Подскажите пожалуйста, есть один нетбук, на котором стоит ubuntu 12.04.
<HarryShprottey> Проблема - всё очень(относительно) медленно работает
<HarryShprottey> оперативы 4 гб. Драйвера на видео свежие
<vladgobelen> HarryShprottey: это нормально
<tagezi> HarryShprottey: на нет буке 4 гига памяти? сонька чтоли?
<HarryShprottey> правда думаю видео карта radeon в этом приняла участия
<artus> HarryShprottey, юнити же )
<HarryShprottey>  tagezi:  eeepc
<vladgobelen> HarryShprottey: тем более радеон
<vladgobelen> все нормально
<artus> до лампочки видео и остальные плюшки, а уж на атоме то вааще можно о скорости забыть)
<HarryShprottey> artus: видео hd как раз таки нормально работает. Не нравится как открывается браузер и прочее
<HarryShprottey> приходится по 5 секунд ждать
<tagezi> HarryShprottey: ну у тебя проц никакой
<HarryShprottey> 2 ядра по 1.6 ггц
<HarryShprottey> вроде не плохо
<artus> HarryShprottey, хд хардварно обрабатывается, не показатель
<artus> HarryShprottey, или ты хош сказать что у тя флеш 1080 без тормозов играет? ))
<tagezi> HarryShprottey: у тебя 2 ядра, а по факту одно из них виртуальное
<tacirus> Да, жесты это вешь.!
<vladgobelen> tacirus: ))
<HarryShprottey> насчёт 1080p не скажу, ибо инет  не тянет,  а 720 норм)
<artus> HarryShprottey, 720 во влеше - ниочем , а 1080 без апаратного фиг пойдеть у тя)
<vladgobelen> tacirus: в кедах на жест можно повесить практически что угодно
<artus> а посему - или де попроще впиливать, без свистелок, или терпеть)
<HarryShprottey> Заметил что жесткий диск работает не так, как в винде. Грешу на кривой(или несовсем прямой). Ибо аж слышно становится как-что то посчёлкивает и т.д. Особенно при запуске того же браузера
<tacirus> В убунту также
<vladgobelen> tacirus: от сочетания кнопок до правила дбас
<HarryShprottey> в начале такого не было
<tacirus> через Easystroke
<vladgobelen> аа.. не знал)
<HarryShprottey> в смысле так долно чтобы браузер загружался
<tacirus> я не знаю что  такое правила дбас, но сркипты башевские могу запросто вешать что и делаю
<HarryShprottey> А да, пропустил слово насчёт кривого или не совсем( имел ввиду конфиг(
<tagezi> vladgobelen: ну теперь понятна твоя любовь к мышке ))
<tacirus> Есть еще расширенные жесты, когда ты в конце жмешь какую-нть еще клавишу мыши
<Redfield> поставь preload
<tacirus> или колесико крутишь
<vladgobelen> tacirus: http://www.valar.ru/gallery/1012/2454.png
<deniska> какой клёвый дизайн у диалога
<Redfield> HarryShprottey,  прелоад поставь первый раз медленно будет в последующие разы быстрее
<deniska> автор наверное любил серый цвет (:
<HarryShprottey> Redfield: спасибо, попробую.
<tacirus> vladgobelen: эта пргоа выглядит увесистее easystroke`а
<tacirus> Изистроук меня хдорово на работе выручает
<vladgobelen> tacirus: это входит в состав кде
<vladgobelen> удобная штука..
<tacirus> все уйду от компа на минут 20
<tacirus> ушел
<deniska> Обновить чтоль убунточку (:
<HarryShprottey> А может всё медленно работать из-за старого ядра?
<Big_Aziz> deniska: деюик поставь :)
<vladgobelen> нет
<vladgobelen> HarryShprottey: это целый букет факторов
<Big_Aziz> deniska: дебик поставь :)
<vladgobelen> от ядра и до состава софта
<deniska> не, влом
<HarryShprottey> vladgobelen: понятно. После очередного обновления, планового. Стала вываливаться критическая ошибка. Весело :)
<vladgobelen> HarryShprottey: это тоже случается
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: хотя некоторые говорят что это все вымыслы и сказки
<vladgobelen> ой не туда
<tagezi> жесты подвели? )))
<Redfield> HarryShprottey, ye я бы впервую очередь скопилировал ядро под процессор ибо в убунте несложно , поставил preload  , в fstab поставил noatime для ext4 разделов , можно ещё prelink поставить
<artus> Redfield, ммм, а раскажи ка про ядра под процессор , так интересно послушать
<vladgobelen> tagezi: ))
<artus> ато все расказывают байки уже который день
<HarryShprottey> Redfield: боюсь что я запорю всё это дело)))
<Redfield> ну пересобрать ядро под архитектуру процессора )
<artus> Redfield, эммм, чего?
<vladgobelen> tagezi: одно ядро врядли поможет
<vladgobelen> tagezi: блин не туда)
<tagezi> )
<vladgobelen> Redfield: так вот.. тут нужно перебирать весь софт активно юзающийся. Менять планировщик, параметры ядра, состав софта
<artus> Redfield, твои советы устарели лет так на 12-15 ))
<Redfield> ну советуйте
<artus> а че тут советовать? юнити на атоме? меняй железо ))
<Redfield> если можно что то ускорить то почему бы этого несделаить
<vladgobelen> artus: они не устарели.. мощности растут, и бонус идет не статикой, а процентом
<vladgobelen> Redfield: кстати да - и юнити лучше заменить на другое
<artus> vladgobelen, может ты мне раскажеш тогда  причем тут сборка ядра под атом? я б еще понял если бы у него был там 3й пень
<vladgobelen> artus: потому что сборка под проц дает процент прироста в скорости работы
<vladgobelen> именно процент и пень тут не при чем
<Redfield> прирост точно даёт
<vladgobelen> artus: но ядро херня
<Redfield> по крайней мере на amd
<vladgobelen> тут важен весь софт
<artus> vladgobelen, ммм, а ниче что ядра ща по дефолту паверпс , или как они там последнее поколение
<artus> или у него там ксен? аль оптерон кой нить?
<vladgobelen> artus: [05:55:45] <vladgobelen> artus: но ядро херня
<HarryShprottey> ВНЕЗАПНО  - решил перейти на xubuntu.
<vladgobelen> artus: [05:55:50] <vladgobelen> тут важен весь софт
<artus> vladgobelen, я понял, ток не ругайся, чревато )
<HarryShprottey> стоит ли оно того, и будет ли быстрее чем простая убунта с юнити?
<vladgobelen> artus: а, ну да - извиняюсь
<Redfield> artus,  значит твоё предложение это менять железо ?
<vladgobelen> artus: понимаешь, одна оптимизация ничего не дает - ты прав
<vladgobelen> artus: а вот 10 оптимизаций разных дают
<artus> vladgobelen, юнити при всех оптимизациях на данном конфиге не летать, так что тут и пыжитцо нечего
<vladgobelen> юнити да - согласен
<artus> Redfield, ну можно юнитю выкинуть ))
<tagezi> и кде тоже ))
<Redfield> а модет в видеодровах все таки дело
<vladgobelen> tagezi: у кде есть специальный режим для нетбуков. Так что нормально
<artus> Redfield, просто как не прокачивай родное двигло запорожца, наскара ему не выиграть)
<artus> Redfield, дрова то тут причем
<tagezi> vladgobelen: у человка не хватает процесорного времени, и кде на нём встанет как вкопаный
<HarryShprottey> artus: товарисч, у кого такой запорожец?)))
<Redfield> на ati 6950  c драйвером radeon ещё  как всё тормозило пока проприетарный непоставил , даже c unity-2d
<vladgobelen> tagezi: кде работает без напряга даже на системах в 2 раза слабее его
<artus> HarryShprottey, ммм, а ты хош сказать что атомы адекватны? ))
<HarryShprottey>  artus: не знаю, у меня не атом. И это хорошо
<vladgobelen> tagezi: но не на убунту конечно
<artus> HarryShprottey, только в плане энергопотребления) не более)
<HarryShprottey> у меня amd BRAZOS :)
<Redfield> artus, ну я бы попытался прокачать не выкидывать же ноут
<HarryShprottey> а мне кажется с жестким диском чёто
<baronos> нетбук асер аспире 725 с ати юнити тормоз безбожный, гш нормуль но с браузером запущенным тормозить начинает. лучший вариант был винда :D
<artus> Redfield, ну под атом есть тюненые убунты, имхо ставить их имеет смысл
<artus> HarryShprottey, вобщем xfce или коробка - и будет у тебя летать, круче летать будет только если нетинстал, сетап иксов, сетап коробки ))
<baronos> вот щас дебиан 6 стоит, полет нормальный :D
<artus> baronos, ну он ваще вне конкуренции, но пусть сидять на убунте ))
<baronos> artus: +1
<Redfield> федору поставь она полегче
<artus> HarryShprottey, кстати, таже кубунта будет адекватнее себя вести чем юнити, ток ставить кеды не из реп а собсно цельняком дистр
<HarryShprottey> ясненько, спасибо.  Завтра наверное поставлю
<vladgobelen> artus: знаешь какой прирост дает бзип2 при пересборке правильной?)
<artus> vladgobelen, ммм, если ты внимательно читал что я писал, то ты мог заметить краем глаза что меня возмутило собсно сборка ядра под проц
<vladgobelen> artus: ааа... ну тогда ладно)
<artus> ибо проц там итак останетцо такойже , а вот тайминги, бзипы, остальной тюнинг- да имеет смысл
<artus> ток не факт что оно того стоит :D , ибо раз 5 прийдетцо собирать ) а на атоме - это часа 2-3 времени
<vladgobelen> artus: больше больше
<vladgobelen> атом это жопа.. благо собирать можно и на большом компе
<UNIm951> А если тод рукой есть сервер на 16 ядер =)
<UNIm951> под*
<artus> UNIm95, он ток чрут там буит настраивать часов 10 ))
<UNIm95> =)
<HarryShprottey> А какую лучше кубунту качать 12.04 or 12.10>
<HarryShprottey> >
<HarryShprottey> ?
<artus> это рейдена спрашивать
<UNIm95> HarryShprottey  10.04
<HarryShprottey> Спасибо
<artus> хотя предводитель фанатиков гдето потерялся)
<HarryShprottey> :-D
<vladgobelen> HarryShprottey: не стоит кубунту..
<vladgobelen> это будет очень печально
<HarryShprottey> а что стоит?
<artus> vladgobelen, но адекватнее юнити )))
<artus> а по хорошему, а не скажу, офтоп :)
<artus> HarryShprottey, скажу так, xfce не на убунте - самолет :)
<vladgobelen> artus: я сам юзаю кде
<vladgobelen> но никому не посоветую кубунту
<UNIm95>  HarryShprottey: генту
<HarryShprottey> чувствую с генту будут проблемы. Или нет?
<vladgobelen> уж лучше с хфсе
<UNIm95>  HarryShprottey: нет. не будет проблем
<artus> vladgobelen, в бунте крыс тоже как то не айс говорят)
<vladgobelen> ааа..
<artus> но всяко адекватнее)
<UNIm95>  HarryShprottey: просто бородой и свитером покроешься
<vladgobelen> HarryShprottey: кальку затести..оно по потреблению лучше
<Redfield> как то не тянет xfce на полноценное десктоп окружение
<vladgobelen> HarryShprottey: или еще можно тот же опенбокс+тинт2
<Redfield> убогая панель , убогий файловый менджер
<artus> да вполне тянет, я б еще половину выпилил ))
<HarryShprottey> Мне надо чтобы было быстро, всё работало. Ну и кодить можно было
<Redfield> ох уж эти аскеты ...
<vladgobelen> HarryShprottey: там сразу все работает
<vladgobelen> HarryShprottey: не знаю как на твоем, но проверить стоит
<HarryShprottey> А как нагуглить то? По опенбокс кучу левой инфы
<Redfield> короче пересобери ядро под проц :)
<HarryShprottey> :-D
<Redfield> и в fstab  незабудь =)
<artus> точно, и фстаб пересобери
<Redfield> fstab поправь noatime вставь )
<artus> и тогой, акумы в батарее перепакуй :)
<vladgobelen> artus: монитор еще можно протереть
<artus> и витую переобжать
<Redfield> виктор то тут причём ? )
<HarryShprottey> юмористы вы, однако :)]
<artus> и глаза протереть :D
<artus> HarryShprottey, вобщем хоть что то уже делай  )
<HarryShprottey>  artus: ставлю OSX leon
<HarryShprottey> :D
<andrex> если монитор забыл протереть то не поставится
<Redfield> какие самые лучшие капли от красных глаз ?
<vladgobelen> andrex: это же мак
<vladgobelen> andrex: там от мышки зависит, а не от монитора
<andrex> угу, главное святой водой его не поливай
<andrex> H3BO3 в самый раз от красных глаз
<Redfield> эт что такое ?
<andrex> борная кислота
<andrex> тебеж от глаз а не покраснения
<Redfield> всё понятно )
<UNIm95>  andrex: ты в лове НАВОЗ опечатался
<UNIm95> слове*
<andrex> ну можно и так
<andrex> xD
<andrex> прада он от глаз не поможет
<belmont> test
<ubuntuhelp> belmont, Failed!
<belmont> проверка
<belmont> есть кто живой ?
<andrex> !ask > belmont
<ubuntuhelp> belmont, please see my private message
<buslaev> Здравствуйте, а подскажите пожалуйста, ubuntu 12,10 при установленных драйверах, в закладке о системе не пишет какая видеокарта у меня установлена
<buslaev> карта intel 945
<andrex> lspci | grep VGA что говорит?
<buslaev> VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GSE Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<andrex> ну всё норм, или тебе надо чтоб именно показывало там?
<buslaev> lf ghjcnj bynthtcyj gjxtve yt gjrfpsdftn)
<buslaev> да просто интересно почему не показывает)
<andrex> хм а помоему оно там и не писалось никогда
<UNIm95> buslaev: Дрова на интел видео всегда открытые. а в утилите показывает только проприетарку
<buslaev> спс
<teddyp1cker> http://i.imgur.com/v6GFj.png - только щас увидел, красота
<tacirus> teddyp1cker: нормально вылядит
<tacirus> а я смотрел фильм с Бараброй Стрейзанд
<Kyshtynbai> Уу-уу!
<belmont> подскажите плиз если я хочу подключить сдром (виртуальный в параллелз)  я должен смонтировать /dev/sr0 ?
<teddyp1cker> не понял про параллелз
<tagezi> belmont: ты можешь уточнить свой вопрос? )
<belmont> сижу под маком  установлен параллелз на нем установлен убунту сервер  хочу установить параллелз тулз на убунту сервер
<belmont> в виртуальной машине написано что образ диска подключен
<belmont> найти в убунте не могу
<belmont> wodim --devices  с помощью данной проги
<andrex> /dev/sr*
<belmont> пишет dev= /dev/sg1
<belmont> rwrw— Virtual DVD-ROM
<belmont> как примонтировать хз
<andrex> mount /dev/sg1 /mnt
<andrex> man mount
<tagezi> andrex: у тебя сегодня день доброты, да? )
<belmont> писал
<belmont> - не является блочным устройство
<tagezi> belmont: man mount не работает?
<belmont>  dev/sg1 не является блочным
<andrex>  /dev/cdrom нету?
<[Raiden]> Спатамучто сд\двдюки это sr*
<andrex> tagezi: наверно)
<belmont> ср тоже не монтируется а команда пишет что сг виртуальный сдром
<andrex> а унего сн почемуто)
<andrex> г*
<belmont> лана жена орет спать увы дозавтра )
<tagezi> помоему он просто всё делает наоборот )))
<[Raiden]> Я с Москвы... Сча возле станции Плющево видел велопробег. Около сотни весипедистов +- , которые ехали с болотной пщади до Плющево , что бы потом пересечь кусковский парк в сторону Вешняков  и оттуда в измаловский парк.
<andrex> короче чёт он сам не понимает чего несёт
<tagezi> [Raiden]: это ты к чему?
<andrex> да и по паралельсам пущай на канал мака или проги идёт
<andrex> день доброты кончелся >_<
<tagezi> :)
<[Raiden]> tagezi: к чему что? С улицы пришел только и рассказал что видел. Это обязательно к чему-то?
<andrex> в час ночи по улицам шастаем значит...
<tagezi> [Raiden]: ну, у нас каждую субботу катаются по всему старому городу, собираются в стайки по 200-300 челов на разномастных велах
<[Raiden]> угу ) Как оказалось не только я , но и толпы велсипедистов. Причем все увешаныне светящейся фигнёй.
<tagezi> к ним ещё иногда всякие роллеры присоединяются ))
<andrex> у нас только шумахеры камикадзе ездют
<[Raiden]> ясно. А я такое впервые вижу.
<tagezi> [Raiden]: ты наверное редко по ночам гуляешь )
<andrex> потом утром об остатки машин запинаешся идёш
<[Raiden]> наверное.
<tagezi> andrex: а ты из Иркутска ведь?
<andrex> допустим)
<tagezi> andrex: в Ангарске круче гулять по ночам )
<andrex> арматурой выхватиш и до дома не дойдеш
<tagezi> andrex: да ладно тебе )) я гулял, главное на гопу первым наезжать, и с вопросом не типичным,они тогда зависают и ни чего тебе не сделают )
<andrex> я там както был, чювака отправили в магазин, через час пошли искать а он в сугробе лежит
<andrex> иногда там бывают что и не спрашивают, получается что упал, очнулся сотресение мозга
<andrex> ну хотя мне там не доставалось, может потому что на машине в основном езжу
<tagezi> ну, да..
<tagezi> мне везло всегда, я почему-то только хороших людей встречал
<tagezi> меня даже пьяные буряты не трогали )))
<andrex> хотя.. я видел моменты когда куча гопников идя прям по дороге вытаскивала из салона когонить остановившегося)
<tagezi> весело у вас там короче
<tagezi> (зопятую по вкусу)
<tagezi> а*
<tagezi> andrex: слышал наверное ЙОЦ - Ангарск (Вялый & Чепа)
<andrex> нет
<tagezi> ну.. есть такая песенка... грустная... про ангарск...
<andrex> ужу смотрю...
<andrex> у нас в Иркутске собак много ходит а так можно ночью погулять
<tagezi> я и в иркутске ночью гулял... и автостопом у вас катался.. народ на самом деле добрый и хороший очень... светлее чем тут в центральной россии
<[Raiden]> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U7vUvedSgVI
<tagezi> и природа красивая очень
<andrex> угу
<tagezi> [Raiden]: где ты такое откапываешь только? )))
<[Raiden]> ангарск в гугле вбил )
<andrex> на ютубосвалке чего тольконету
<tagezi> будет возможность сходить ещё раз в поход в те края, я пойду... там здорово
<[Raiden]> походы это хорошо. От городов надо отдыхать )
<[Raiden]> В лесу спокойно как-то. Стрессы уходят на второй план.
<[Raiden]> по крайней мере когда есть палатка, костер и жратва...
<[Raiden]> как вам 12.10?
<[Raiden]> Я ещё неперешел.
<andrex> лицензию взял на какого нить кабанчика и пошел, и жрачка будет)
<andrex> а я и не перейду
<andrex> лтс дождусь
<andrex> чёт она подглючивает, может исправят со временем, хотя я уже превык что промежуточные версии бажные бываю
<andrex> т
<tagezi> я вот думаю.. как-то она мне не нрава эта 12.10.. что-то не то в ней.. хотя я бету за пару дней до релиза щупал, наверное нужно обновиться и ещё раз пощупать
<tagezi> хотя если честно, 12.04 только перестала подглючивать... так спокойно, тихо... жаль даже )
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> за пол года привыкаешь, обживаешь...
<tagezi> а убунту твик сделали под 12.10 или забили совсем?
<andrex> незнаю, даже не юзаю его
<andrex> есть
<andrex> Ubuntu Tweak 0.7.3 Поддерживаются ОС Ubuntu Linux 11.10, 12.04, 12.10 и Linux Mint 12, 13
<andrex> http://ubuntu-news.ru/news/reliz-ubuntu-tweak-073-s-podderzhkoy-ubuntu-1210
<tagezi> andrex: ну, просто было удобно настраивать всё.. ну и систему числило, типа старые ядра, старые конфиги и всё такое
<tagezi> теперь немного муторнее будет наверное
<andrex> ну я это и сам могу, у меня кофиги да и бекапы на случай краха есть, а ядра так вабще рм ненужные версии и усё
<andrex> вот если xml оптемезировать то будет а так это поверхностное
<andrex> у меня гдето скрипт был, даже, убирал всякую ерунду каторяя сзделана чтоб людям проще было, получалось что размер уменьшался ну и меньше гадостей там  и уже быстрее работает
<tagezi> что за скрипт?
<andrex> на другом копмпе есть щас даже не скажу
<andrex> на этом юнити нет по ээтому и  не тащил сюды
<tagezi> а
<tagezi> у тебя же сейчас утро уже.. 8:30, вроде
<andrex> угу
<tagezi> о_О ты когда вообще спишь? ))
<andrex> я несплю
<tagezi> ты бат?)
<tagezi> бот*
<andrex> угу
<andrex> супер мега бот, на биологической основе
<tagezi> я наверное сейчас чаю и спать.. завтра к тёще ехать (
<andrex> гг
<andrex> я наверно тоже скоро спать, просто ночью чёт сначала хотел, потом думаю щас делы доделаю и пойду, пока делал перехотел уже
<tagezi> я пока вижу что в 12.10 только конверт поменяли.. ну и как сказали на убунту.тв "обои новые" )
<tagezi> а, ещё 2 ненужных линзы )
<tagezi> а, ещё убунту уан теперь можно удалить только отдельно подтвердив паролем )
<tagezi> ещё меня эта штука поражает http://storage9.static.itmages.ru/i/12/1021/h_1350776688_1408621_11738112af.png
<tagezi> =)))
<andrex> ужс то какой
<andrex> чё эт оно фиолетовое какоето или бордовое, хз короче, я не японец всех оттенков наезусть не знаю
<tagezi> а я что в курсе.. там обычно было типа описание что ставиться.. а теперь вот этого цвета строчка и всё
<tagezi> нужно было в консоли обновляться.. а то фиг знает.. может оно зависло всё намертво
<andrex> ага как помню у меня, чендж лог вылез, а я сижк жду, кого жду незнаю)
<tagezi> если Юнити будет развиваться в сторону хрензнаетчто, я сползу на опенбокс... ну и скорее всего тогда уж обратно на дебиан
#ubuntu-ru 2012-10-21
<tagezi> лан.. всем ночи
<skai-falkorr> чечектотут
<baronos> тест
<ubuntuhelp> baronos, Fail!
<skai-falkorr> failed
<baronos> утра
<skai-falkorr> дня
<skai-falkorr> baronos: ищу себе годный книгочиталкин для бунты
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: фбридер
<skai-falkorr> последняя версия сегфолтится
<skai-falkorr> абыдна
<vladgobelen> ну так поставь предпоследнюю
<skai-falkorr> нуууу она на год устарела
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: уже не читает?)
<vladgobelen> пересобери чтобы не сегфолтилась
<skai-falkorr> лень.
<skai-falkorr> я лучше продолжу читать на телефоне
<vladgobelen> это не особо большая софтина
<skai-falkorr> еще 5 книг и закончатся:(
<skai-falkorr> придется перечитывать и ждать новинок
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: http://flibusta.net/a/35262
<vladgobelen> держи
<vladgobelen> серия "Изумрудный город"
<vamadir> привет всем
<vamadir> кто пользуется 12.10?
<vamadir> кто нить может подсказать как редактировать webapp
<vamadir> и еще есть ли воможность сделать webapp без открытия браузера в панели. Т.е. как криложения
<vamadir> еще в панели нет отображения трея. в dconf(desktop-unity)Пусто
<vamadir> empathy не заходит в irc
<vamadir> :(
<Kyshtynbai> Удачно ты, я смотрю, обновился :) .
<stasdizzi> офигеть, vino-server 80% CPU жрёт в 12.10
<stasdizzi> зависит от активности стола
<andrex> походу у всех проблемыс дконф гконф с 12.10
<vamadir> да
<vamadir> я ставил с 0
<vamadir> короче как то странно. тут все. Хотя компиз стабильней чем в 12.04
<stasdizzi> маме поставил с нуля, шустрая
<stasdizzi> а у меня не оч
<stasdizzi> может потому, что через VNC
<vamadir> блин народ объясните нафига нужна технология webapp если всеравно открыт браузер и webapp?
<vamadir> блин, мои нервы :(
<andrex> спокойствие только спокойствие
<andrex> берём отсоединяем провода, открываем окно и выкидываем всё туды
<vamadir> бл------ короче, вроде удобная весчь это Юнити. Но ничерта не стабильно и не насраеваемо
<vladgobelen> andrex: Аккуратно! Предельно аккуратно отключаем все и несем осторожно на мусорку. Адрес мусорки говорим мне.
<vladgobelen> vamadir: спокойствие.. тут главное поверить. Поверь что юнити крутая, что она стабильная. Просто верь в этом.
<vladgobelen> в это*
<andrex> адрес мусорки ящас скажу
<shenmue> петровка 38
<andrex> только далеко будет нести она в иркутске
<andrex> мусорка то
<vladgobelen> andrex: это совершенно неправильные мусорки
<vladgobelen> правильные мусорки только во владивостоке
<vamadir> :)
<andrex> короче в понедельник домой приду буду смотреть эту бубунту, щас нет возможности
<vamadir> мне из Китая не прикольно нести :)))
<andrex> ну ко мне неси ближе
<andrex> у нас тут пол китая, дзынсы надо? рюбашка надо?
<vamadir> 是啊
<vamadir> хехе
<andrex> 試圖不
<vamadir> лол
<UNIm95> andrex: и тебя туда же
<andrex> )
<vamadir> хмм..может всетаки дебиан поставить
<andrex> да лучшее решение, пока с убутой трансформации происходят
<vladgobelen> andrex: трансформации происходят с любым живым дистрибутивом, причем постоянно.
<vladgobelen> Как только они прекращаются - дистрибутив умирает.
<andrex> не в дебиане все медленно и спокойно
<andrex> по феншую
<vladgobelen> просто в дебиане цикл трансформаций дольше
<vamadir> народ у дебин 7 бета3 стабильна?
<andrex> ну я пробовал норм не сыпалась
<vladgobelen> vamadir: 1) Насколько стабильна может быть бета? 2) Ты собираешься юзать говно мамонта или "нестабильные ветки"?
<vladgobelen> если нестабильные - получишь примерно ту же убунту
<vamadir> мне нужна стабильность
<vamadir> :)
<vamadir> и красявости
<vladgobelen> vamadir: тогда в случае с дебианом готовься к софту многолетней выдержки
<vamadir> а в гноме 3 компиза же нет?
<vladgobelen> там свой оконный менеджер
<vamadir> т.е. красявостей там нет?
<vladgobelen> Есть
<vladgobelen> просто там не компиз
<vamadir> просто хочу красявости при закрытии открытии и сворачивании. Такие как сжигание
<vladgobelen> какие именно эффекты там не знаю
<markmx> ну чтож, а вот и я, расскажите мне как в кронезапускать башевы скрипты? гугл предложил вариант SHELL=/bin/bash перед задачей, но толку не дало
<andrex> */2   * * *   usr  /bin/bash --login /path/skript.sh
<andrex> e
<markmx> эм...
<markmx> счас потестим
<markmx> 28<---->13<---->*<----->*<----->*<----->mark /bin/bash -login home/mark/getLastCrhomium.sh
<markmx> так сойдет?
<Infra_HDC> markmx, что такое usr ?
<markmx> юзер
<andrex>  / забыл /home/blahblah
<markmx> чорт :)
<markmx> счас тестанем
<andrex> или помоему можно вообще тупо комманды писать su user итд
<Infra_HDC> markmx не надо никакого usr, sudo crontab -u usr -e
<_d4vid> странно .. обновился с 12.04 и встало нормально
<markmx> зачем судо то? мне кронтаб то нужен юзверский
<Infra_HDC> markmx, если вы залогинены под usr, тогда crontab -e
<Infra_HDC> и там нет usr
<markmx> вот я залогинен под марком, и кронтабаю -е
<markmx> но чего-то он не хочет тоуч делать
<markmx> я там из скрипта точаю файлик в папку юзера
<Infra_HDC> man 5 crontab
<Infra_HDC> markmx, юзеры указываются только в систем кронтабе, не в пользовательском же
<markmx> окей не указываю
<markmx> мне бюы понять чего он скриптик башевый не стартует
<Infra_HDC> а на мыло должен отсылать если фейл
<Infra_HDC> посмотрите
<markmx> это домашний комп, куда он что тут отошлет?
<Infra_HDC> на локальную доставку же
<markmx> /bin/bash: /home/mark/getLastCrhomium.sh: No such file or directory
<markmx> жить стало веселей
<markmx> я сам дурак как всегда :)
<markmx> спасибо
<Infra_HDC> можно сначала интерактивно было запустить, не через крон
<markmx> :))) да нет :)))))))
<markmx> все пашет
<markmx> просто присмотримсь к имени файла :)))) ибо нефиг вручную было перепечатывать :)
<markmx> я с ошибкой напечатал просто в кронтабе
<tarokinoe> привет всем! я скачал открытый ключ от репозитория и хочу проверить его отпечаток(fingerprint), как мне это сделать?
<andrex> sign наверно
<_d4vid> tarokinoe, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SecureApt
<tarokinoe> прошел по ссылке сразу нашел, спасибо!)
<skai-falkorr> чет я подсел на 720р
<_d4vid> всётаки кривой ати драйвер под 12.10 .. сижу без него .. тормозит но лучше чем с драйверами
<_d4vid> буду ждать релиза от амд
<skai-falkorr> http://www.ubuntuvibes.com/2012/10/how-to-install-amd-catalyst-legacy.html
<skai-falkorr> _d4vid: ты про это?
<_d4vid> скай у меня 7970
<_d4vid> думаешь поможет?
<skai-falkorr> нуавдруг
<_d4vid> ша попробую.. спасибо
<_d4vid> ну в ребут)
<_d4vid> скай спасибо
<_d4vid> помог .. только вот в правом нижнем углу лого от амд что хард не поддерживается)
<_d4vid> а так всё ок
<_d4vid> sudo aticonfig --initial -f
<_d4vid> aticonfig: No supported adapters detected
<_d4vid> оО
<_d4vid> пофиг на лого главное пашет )
<Sergey_IT> еще не появились компы, которые 12.10 поддерживают
<skai-falkorr> ну кроме моего
<skai-falkorr> но что уж тут поделать
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=35131
<Sergey_IT> skai-falkorr: так ты ж в виртуалке, наверно
<skai-falkorr> не.на ноуте
<[Raiden]> для 2 рук мб док слева удобен, а одной, на видео видно как рукатянется справа налево )
<[Raiden]> загораживая камере весь обзор до кучи
<Dmitrix> вот что мне не нравится, так это проги которые хз как запускать, установил rtpg-www а как запускать хз!
<[Raiden]> ртфм никто не отменял
<andrex> может оно как сервис пущается
<Dmitrix> [Raiden]: и где ртфм?
<Dmitrix> andrex: это должна быть веб морда, открыл локальный сайт и понаслась
<[Raiden]> http://notes.ghost.dn.ua/node/16  - я думаю что потратил вреени меньше чем ты на вопросы )
<shenmue> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=HuC6q9kbryw#at=39 классс
<deniska> А всё потому что народ не хочет трансмишн ставить (:
<[Raiden]> 1. ртфм обычно лежат в манпейджес или в /usr/share/doc если там нету, то 2. на хомсайтах и в поисковиках
<Dmitrix> [Raiden]: а теперь жди, если он не поможет я тебя найду =)
<[Raiden]> Лучше поищи другой мануал ))
 * skai-falkorr задумался, а почему девушки в чулках так аппетитны
<[Raiden]> Я лично предпочитаю программы котоыре позволяют просто качать и всё
<[Raiden]> например qbittorent
<Dmitrix> [Raiden]: на рабочем компе я его и использую, мне надо на сервер
<andrex> aria2c
<[Raiden]> Dmitrix: zcyj
<[Raiden]> ясно
<deniska> О, LICQ обновилось (:
<[Raiden]> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=HuC6q9kbryw#!
<[Raiden]> shenmue: хороший робот )
<[Raiden]> Но детей я бы близко не подпустил. Вдруг сбойнет чего-нить :)
<andrex> за нос цапнит
<[Raiden]> Руки для t1000 http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=1h6jB7zROQk#t=76s
<skai-falkorr> andrex: цапнЕт
<andrex> ну емае, опять)
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> Я придумал кажется ещё 1 применение бтрфс, если локал  сделать такой, то можно откабывать беспакетные установки.
<[Raiden]> без*
<skai-falkorr> бойан
<skai-falkorr> про установку софта ты уже переговорил и отпереговорил тыщу раз в разрезе бтрфс
<[Raiden]> именно про /usr/local я не говорил , но во бщем-то смысл откатов тото же
<skai-falkorr> ну хоть дядю бена убили
<skai-falkorr> а то я думал совсем от канонов отошли
<[Raiden]> Хм, nvidia-current какой-то поломаный пришел. Вылечелилось установкой nvidia-experimental-310
<[Raiden]> в 12.04
<[Raiden]> Это наверное из x-swat
<skai-falkorr> baronos: новый человек паук - кака
<Redfield> да как то пресно
<[Raiden]> почти все фильмы по этим картинкам журнальным кака. Такие же дуратские, супергеройские и нереальные )
<skai-falkorr> ну есть и хорошо снятые
<skai-falkorr> о вот этот ужасен
<skai-falkorr> Представлена реализация LLVM Core, переписанная на языке Java
<skai-falkorr> оужас
<skai-falkorr> она что, мало тормозила?
<[Raiden]> Это наверное для gnome os
<[Raiden]> )
<Redfield> это осенне обострение )
<skai-falkorr> что только люди не делают, чтобы не учить другие ЯП
<skai-falkorr> лень изучать плюсы - перепишем на жабу
<[Raiden]> это можно ещё по другому описать. Скорость разработки и легкость - деньги, а пользователь\заказчик - лох
<[Raiden]> )
 * [Raiden] np: Enigma - Sadeness (Meditation) ( album: MCMXC a. D. (The Limited Edition)  year: 1991 )
<[Raiden]> не туда
<[Raiden]> http://www.3dnews.ru/news/636821
<[Raiden]> ой блин. Это всё вчерашнее пиво. Опять не тот канал.
<[Raiden]> надо меньше пить )
<skai-falkorr> алкоголик
<[Raiden]> По выходным можно )
<openvoid> на крайняк выходной можно придумать :)
<[Raiden]> как можно проверит ьчто работает сжатие на фс?
<[Raiden]> т.е. ls отдает реальный размер
<skai-falkorr> сравнить скорости
<[Raiden]> нашел способ.  du -h 199мб, df -h - занято 175. Значит всё ок.
<skai-falkorr> ΣΚΑΪ
<[Raiden]> http://storage1.static.itmages.ru/i/12/1021/h_1350828977_9017722_db5ea8027c.png
<Infra_HDC> просто прелесть
<skai-falkorr> не знаю, что за сериал, но АР поломано
<[Raiden]> sons of anarchy
<skai-falkorr> качай в 720р в оригинале:)
<[Raiden]> да ну нафиг.   В окне всеравно квадратов не видно. А ар поломан мной до 16к10
<skai-falkorr> нафиг?
<skai-falkorr> лица ж инопланетные
<[Raiden]> не знаю, привычка. Для меня нормальыне
<Sergey_IT> значит райден инопланетянин
<skai-falkorr> а ты сомневался?
<[Raiden]> Я просто смотрю фильмы с разными аспектами, а мне нравится один.
<[Raiden]> и растяжение совсем не беспокоит
<[Raiden]> !x-swat
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='x-swat'
<[Raiden]> !xswat
<ubuntuhelp> Свежие стабильные драйвера для видео устройств тут: http://goo.gl/OjFwD Ставить на свой страх и риск. Безопасно, но мало ли...
<skai-falkorr> а мне нра тот, на котором лица натуральные и эмблема юниверсал круглая
<thefall> hi all
<thefall> я тут назло себе обновился до 12.10 и теперь озадачен
<skai-falkorr> вопрос вида: а нафига я это сделал?
<thefall> да уж
<tacirus> что не так стало?
<thefall> вопрос во в чем у меня в панели появился значек в контакте он меня раздрожает и занимает место как его кильнуть?)
<thefall> когда я его просто закрываю у меня в браузере сайт тоже закрываеться
<vamadir> народ есть вопрос, как разделить 2 xmpp аккаунта  в пиджине?
<thefall> анологичная пижня с тветтором. мне на сайтах браузер предлагал инсталировать какуюто херь которая видимо это сделала вот только как её деинсталировать не ясно
<tacirus> откатись до 10.04 , как у меня, и радуйся жизни
<vamadir> короче у меня одноклассники и вконтакте через пиджин работают, в итоге все контакты вместе. Как сдлеать так чтобы пиджин видел их отдельно. Т.е. сортировал как два xmpp
<thefall> а как откатиться до 11 04? например
<tacirus> Чего все носятся с этими иконками
<thefall> они раздражают я не хочу постоянно видеть вконтакте)
<tacirus> Я думаю, что откатиться назад можно только перустановкой , полной
<thefall> ага и головную боль топором)
<vamadir> а че нормально. Я за сегодня попробывал убунту 12.04. Потом переустановил и Дебиан 7.0 б 3 а потом убунту 12.10
<vamadir> сечас думаю обратно на 12.04
<thefall> у меня ещё пиджин после переустановки кокнулся
<thefall> точнее обновления
<skai-falkorr> @voice vamadir
<thefall> его переустановка ничего не дала с права в трее где концертик тоже какое то безумие происходит
<vamadir> ^_^
<thefall> *конвертик
<thefall> долбанное обновление как так можно вообще)
<vamadir> у тебя12-10?
<thefall> да
<vamadir> :)
<vamadir> у меня нормально
<vamadir> вот шас на 12.10 только ставил с чистой
<vamadir> хчат в трее скайп и тд
<thefall> мне то как быть?
<vamadir> только вот трей перенесли в дконфе
<thefall> что то получаеться я убунту переустанавливаю чаще чем виндовс) наскребаеться вопрос)
<vamadir> может грохнуть настройки в хоме?
<thefall> это что и где?
<vamadir> /home/имя/ удалить все что  начинается с  (.) -точки, скрытые файлы- настройки
<tacirus> thefall: если одна новая иконка - поводя для перустановки то - это повод серьезно задуматься об успокоении нервов
<teddyp1cker> чем можно макимально просто прикрутить к ядру в убунту bfs ?
<thefall> не только иконка ещё офис не открывает кирилицу
<thefall> а раньше открывал
<teddyp1cker> тот самый планировщик из андроида
<thefall> тобишь читал
<vamadir> thefall, я делал так. Отключал авто вход. Потом перезагруз. Привходе alt+ctr+f1 затем из под консоли удалял из домашнего раздела все настройки rm -r .*
<skai-falkorr> teddyp1cker: man patch
<thefall> автовход на сайте я так понимаю?
 * skai-falkorr страшнее всего, когда они пытаются думать
<vamadir> thefall, в убунту
<teddyp1cker> skai-falkorr: так я и сам могу))
<skai-falkorr> teddyp1cker: ну так дерзай:)
<skai-falkorr> teddyp1cker: прикрутишь максимально просто
<teddyp1cker> имел ввиду может ппа ккое с этим делом есть
<skai-falkorr> teddyp1cker: есть pf.natalenko.name
<teddyp1cker> неохота мне красноглазить нынче)
<skai-falkorr> nflf pf,tq yf ,ac
<skai-falkorr> таа забей на бфс
<skai-falkorr> красноглазить ему лень, видите ли
<vamadir>  ыы :) кстати сегодня соседу по общаге потсавил 12.04
<skai-falkorr> от ты злодей
<skai-falkorr> бедное животное же не знает, как тут что
<skai-falkorr> оно ж не поставит любимый увеличитель рейтинга вконтакте и пейратский касперский
<vamadir> :)
<teddyp1cker> касперский  есть консольный)
<vamadir> ну так то у меня тут все авастом пользуются
<skai-falkorr> teddyp1cker: не пугай его такими словами
<teddyp1cker> увеличитель я и сам напишу))
<skai-falkorr> teddyp1cker: это соседушко, небось, уже готово поставить в вайн фирефоху и оперу, чтобы пользоваться
<teddyp1cker> девушка знакомого на журналиста учиться и работает - он ей поставил убунту и ничего, довольна всем)
<skai-falkorr> девушки умнее, чем люди в мужской общаге
<skai-falkorr> я это могу точно тебе сказать
<vamadir> народ есть вопрос. Есть ли нормальный жаббер клиент чтоб держал стабильно более 3 соединенний?
<skai-falkorr> эмпати
<skai-falkorr> точнее эмпати 3.2-3.4
<vamadir> эмпати и пиджын сыпятся
<teddyp1cker> и еще на Крите у гида стояла убунту на нетбуке с правильным гном2
<skai-falkorr> ложь, звиздежь и пиар-акция
<skai-falkorr> teddyp1cker: иностранцы вообще умнее
<teddyp1cker> она какую-ту фигню на swing для заказа билетов юзала
<teddyp1cker> нет, русская, из челябинска)
<teddyp1cker> я бы не сказал что умнее - они просто инициативней что-ли
<teddyp1cker> для них опен сорс не тупо халява и нет вирусов + нескучные кнопочки
<vamadir> эм....это точно не про китайцев
<teddyp1cker> а возможность как-то реализовать себя на открытом проекте
<vamadir> китай польностью на вынде
<teddyp1cker> хотя наших ребят на google summer of code тоже дофига
<thefall> проще оказалось просто воспольховаться другим браузером и этот значек не появляеться
<skai-falkorr> ну удалить лишний webapp - это сложнее, чем поменять браузер, ага
<thefall> получаеться что да)
<teddyp1cker>  unity-webapp-<app name>
<teddyp1cker> пакет
<vamadir> thefall, он просто в настройки юнити прописывается, или файрфокса.
<vamadir> :)
<vamadir> мне так проше снести все настройки и все ок
<thefall> а как убить нахер этот пакет?
<teddyp1cker> aptitude purhe
<teddyp1cker> purge
<thefall> мне не проще оказываться в консоле и удалять бог знает что и бог знает где)
<thefall> и ещё хз как)
<vamadir> apt-get remove  unity-webapp
<teddyp1cker> можно и через центр приложений
<tagezi> всем привет )
<teddyp1cker> привет
<thefall> команда не прокатила
<skai-falkorr> вот и выросло поколение, которое сначала нажмет кнопку "согласен" не читая, с чем согласен, а потом спрашивает, как отменить
<teddyp1cker> thefall: какая команда
<tagezi> teddyp1cker: лучше уж апт, чем центр приложений
<thefall> вот и выросло поколение разработчиков которые в том же месте где ты что то установил не могут сделать деинстолятор)
<vamadir> apt-get remove  unity-webapps-common
<teddyp1cker> thefall: зря ты это написал)
<tagezi> +1
<vamadir> а проше установить синаптик и посмотреть
<thefall> странно это
<teddyp1cker> thefall: ты команду напишешь, или мне забить на твою проблему?
<thefall> apt-get remove  unity-webapp
<thefall> ту что тут посоветовали)
<teddyp1cker> sudo надо
<vamadir> apt-get remove  unity-webapps-common
<teddyp1cker> ты же не от рута сидишь
<skai-falkorr> вот и выросло поколение, не умеющее удалить приложение (или веб-приложение) просто нажав удалить в центре приложений
<vamadir> жесть :)
<vamadir> может блог открыть
<tagezi> skai-falkorr: ты обновился?
<vamadir> интересно сколько посещений
<vamadir> будет
<teddyp1cker> vamadir:  "посиделки на irc ubuntu-ru" ?
<tagezi> vamadir: заканчивай ентерр не поделу юзать
<thefall> я в центре приложений ничего не устанавливал потому не понимаю как оно там удаляеться
<vamadir> сори
<thefall> странно это
<teddyp1cker> sudo apt-get remove  unity-webapps-common - написали же
<tagezi> thefall: может тебе пойти мат часть почитать? ) цент приложений - это гуи на апт.. вернее гуи на... но это уже не важно
<thefall> это я в ответ на "выросло поколение"
<teddyp1cker> про судо и чего такое рут все таки стыдно не знать)
<thefall> а кто сказал что не знаю)
<thefall> затупил просто
<skai-falkorr> "потому не понимаю как оно там удаляеться"
<skai-falkorr> ужас
<skai-falkorr> мягкий знак режет глаза
<tagezi> thefall: тогда что за вопрос? 19:45:10
<skai-falkorr> плюс кнопка "удалить" - это дико страшно, чтобы понять
<thefall> блин я был в браузере и когда я там что то включаю обычно там это и отключаю уж простите за некомпетентность )
<thefall> когда я что то устанавливаю через центр приложений я там что то это и удаляю
<thefall> мне кажеться так оно вроде и должно быть)
<teddyp1cker> ну да
<thefall> а тут выходит установил через браузер а удалил через терминал
<thefall> а через браузер обратно отключить нелья
<teddyp1cker> любой пакет можно из центра удалить
<vamadir> короче удалить два пакета unity-webapps-common и unity-webapps-service
<vamadir> или unity-webapps-*
<tagezi> vamadir: я думаю ему звёздачку нужно после другого слова ставить
<vamadir> tagezi, ^) да только что проверил. Говорит полностью десктоп удалить :)). Так что одного common хватит
<tagezi> vamadir: я сказал ему а не тебе )
<vamadir> скоро откат до 12.04
<thefall> пропал трей и баш и все нахрен
<thefall> спасибо)
<thefall> при входе только рабочий стол
<teddyp1cker> неплохо
<teddyp1cker> альт+ф2 работает?
<skai-falkorr> тааак
<skai-falkorr> чей это совет был?
<thefall> нет не работает
<teddyp1cker> давай в консоль
<vamadir> thefall, ты unity-webapps-* написал или unity-webapps-common?
<thefall> unity-webapps-common
<teddyp1cker> ктрл+альт+ф1 например и туда sudo apt-get install + то что написал vamadir
<thefall> подключение к сети наверное нужно
<teddyp1cker> как поставишь грохни иксы
<teddyp1cker> мб в кеше лежат еще
<thefall> блин
<skai-falkorr> кто посоветовал удалить коммон файлы? это общие файлы программы и удаление их затронет все пакеты, которые их делят. в данном случае - пол системыю
<skai-falkorr> кого наказать неделей отпуска?
<skai-falkorr> sudo apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop
<skai-falkorr> вот что спасет отца русской демократии
<thefall> у меня там в консоле повторяеться ошибка какая то и не дает нихера написать
<vamadir> skai-falkorr, я. но так то не знал что это всю систему затронет так как всего один пакет
<thefall> а ещё я бегаю между кухней и компом
<teddyp1cker> вообще не очень хорошо вышло, я вообще не вникал чего он там сносит
<teddyp1cker> ибо он сносит то не умеет)
<thefall> только сносить и умею)
<thefall> блин ну ппц
<[Raiden]> последняя команда верная
<thefall> а она будит работать без подключения в сеть?
<[Raiden]> врятли
<teddyp1cker> thefall: у тебя вне иксов интернет-то есть?
<thefall> оно у меня сбилось подключение это
<teddyp1cker> ок
<[Raiden]> если было обновление с прошлой версии то может быть, из кэша. Если установка то нет
<thefall> обновление
<[Raiden]> попробуй тогда
<teddyp1cker> thefall: ты как в интернет ходишь-то?
<skai-falkorr> man nm-cli
<teddyp1cker> ну или прям ifconfig по старинке
<skai-falkorr>  /etc/network/interfaces
<vamadir> ша, я поробую повторить его действия. Только флешку сделаю с бубунту :)
<[Raiden]> я сча буду тоже ставиться. Переезд с 12.04. Хоть оно и пашет без проблем, но хочется быть на острие :)
<thefall> в инет я вхожу нажимая на ярлычек с инетом
<teddyp1cker> thefall: не это понятно
<thefall> последнее что я вил перед ребутом это то что эта пижня дропнула пассворд
<Nor8>  [Raiden]: Я уже ))
<thefall> автоматически он у меня не включаеться)
<skai-falkorr> а ярлычок с инетом такой синенький в виде букевы е?
<teddyp1cker> thefall: имю ввиду там через всякие 3г модемы, впн и прочее
<[Raiden]> Nor8: )
<teddyp1cker> thefall: или через роутер свой
<thefall> сейчас с буки сестры
<thefall> а стационар провод подрублен
<thefall> локальным просто
<teddyp1cker> thefall: http://kubuntu.ru/node/8438
<thefall> 403 ошибка
<teddyp1cker> тут как skai-falkorr написал можно нетворк менеджер из консоли потыркать
<thefall> не прохожу
<teddyp1cker> э
<teddyp1cker> nmcli con
<teddyp1cker> и вывод сюда через какой-нибудь пастебин
<vamadir> ох... жесть юзб-креатор вылетел :(
<teddyp1cker> vamadir: ну самое время для dd
<[Raiden]> мне понравился ег оспособ подключения:  вхожу нажимая на ярлычек с инетом
<[Raiden]> :)
<vamadir> +1
<teddyp1cker> я так деду своему делал
<teddyp1cker> ибо тогда убунту не умела впн сама при старте поднимать
<teddyp1cker> а потом взял в руки d-bus и нашел такой велосипед
<teddyp1cker> что до сих пор страшно
<vamadir> да.. есть такое. Помню на мадрейке мучался с pptp
<thefall> а есть гайд чтобы через консоль ппое подключение замутить?
<vamadir> lf
<vamadir> da
<thefall> чтобы потом написать эту команду спасительную
<teddyp1cker> thefall: все есть ты вывод не показал
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Главное, чтобы ярлык не удалить, а то инет пропадет навеки. :-D
<thefall> дайте линк сегодня я уже врятли что то сделаю ибо комп освобождать нуна
<thefall> я щас покажу вывод
<[Raiden]> thefall: sudo pppoeconf и отвечаешь на запросы. Но такой метод должен работать с выклчюенным или удаленным нетворк менеджером.
<[Raiden]> Nor8: )
<tagezi> [Raiden]: давай ставь 12.10 )) хочу услышать твоё мнение )
<[Raiden]> Nor8: а ты в 12.10 тоже хфце используешь или ещё куда подался?
<tagezi> они тут шутки шутят )
<teddyp1cker> он кде ешник если что)
<tagezi> я в курсе )
<teddyp1cker> у нас тут своя атмосфера)
<teddyp1cker> а ну ок)
<thefall> про нетворк менеджер невкурил
<Karloss> гаспода подскажите, при трассировке маршрута - 300 мск на первом хопе, это много же?
<thefall> и что это за гайд такой?)
<[Raiden]> tagezi: моё мнение будет положительное, я уже пользовался в виртуалке, но кде версией.
<Nor8>  [Raiden]: Пока его, не на кеды же переходить:P
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> ясно
<thefall> http://keep4u.ru/full/5265bf0306ae5be0fd2d6d21bddae727.html
<thefall> вывода нету даже ввода сделать нереально
<tagezi> [Raiden]: у меня ввиртуалке, только после глобальной чистки более менее поехало, а так тормозило жутко
<vamadir> жесть сыпиться usb creator в 12.10
<[Raiden]> tagezi: всё правильно, весрия с юнити на вбоксе ниже 4.2.2 вышедшем вчера и должен был тормозить.
<teddyp1cker> thefall: это после nmcli con ?
<[Raiden]> там небыло поддержки иксов в гостевых дровах
<teddyp1cker> кстати до сих пор фикса нет
<thefall> я такого не делал
<thefall> это сразу после ребута
<teddyp1cker> она формально есть)
<teddyp1cker> и федора с той же версией иксов нормально работает
<[Raiden]> и тут нормально, только с софтовым композитом
<skai-falkorr> vamadir: тыб лучше к школе готовился бы. ночь скоро
<[Raiden]> или без
<thefall> вроде был какой то способ с текстовым документом и командой которая трей возвращала убунтовский
<thefall> я там бы смог сеть сделать наверное как то
<vamadir> skai-falkorr, ^_^ Школа была в 2003, сейчас универ
<skai-falkorr> vamadir: ты вырос таким глупым и безграмотным? ужас
<[Raiden]> в общем прощайте, пошел ставить :)
<skai-falkorr> я разочарован в рашкенской образовательной системе
<tagezi> test
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Понг.
<vamadir> skai-falkorr, ну не прокачал я интелект. Прокачка на ловкость была. Интелект на данный момент качаю
<belmont> может у кого завалялись ссылки на - почитать (наиболее простую и практичную ) работу с apache, nginx php mysql - LAMP
<thefall> короче с консолью работать не получаеться из за постоянн овыскакивающей этой хрени
<thefall> я так понимаю мне теперь переустановка грозит
<thefall> понятно ладно счастливо оставаться
<thefall> мне нужно комп освободить чужой
<teddyp1cker> окей
<belmont> есть спецы по nginx LAMP ?
<teddyp1cker> belmont: что ты под lamp имеешь ввиду?
<belmont> linux - apache - mysql - php
<Kyshtynbai>  а что варианты есть? апач майэскуэл пхп
<teddyp1cker> не так спросил)
<teddyp1cker> что есть спец по linux - apache - mysql - php
<teddyp1cker> админ тыкающий пхп на выходных
<Kyshtynbai> Админ у хостера например :) .
<belmont> хочется под убунтой сервером научится веб сайты на локал хосте научится ваять
<Kyshtynbai> а нгинскс тебе тогда зачем?
<skai-falkorr> админ,тыкающий похапщину по выходным... это описание любого админа
<belmont> под виндой то просто
<teddyp1cker> или разработчик которого допустили до сервера зачем -то?
<teddyp1cker> ну и тут просто
<tagezi> тут проще
<belmont> маны нужны попроще и попрактичней
<teddyp1cker> хотя я бы для обучения lighthttpd взял бы
<Kyshtynbai> Нафиг? Везде апач вертится
<belmont> не сразу хочется в бой
<Kyshtynbai> пусть сразу привыкает
<tagezi> belmont: у тебя вообще в чем вопрос? как поставить апачь?
<Kyshtynbai> а проблема-то в чём? ты кодить на пхп хочешь? или просто ламп поставить?
<belmont> ну nginx вроде тоже как в моде
<belmont> ну просто поставить не проблема
<belmont> меня интересует основные конфиги
<tagezi> они по умолчанию самое то для начала
<belmont> где ковырять
<Kyshtynbai> apache.org php.org и так далее
<Kyshtynbai> там есть всё, какбэ.
<teddyp1cker> странно просто
<teddyp1cker> хочешь писать
<teddyp1cker> ну и пиши себе на пхп
<teddyp1cker> вопросы деплоя сильно тебя не должны аолновать
<belmont> времени увы маловато на практику
<tagezi> )
<belmont> походу без тыканья никак опять )
<Kyshtynbai> ты типа чисто теорию хочешь почитать :) ? Тогда лучше сразу брось. Без практики ничего не получицца(.
<teddyp1cker> просто ты реши куда хочешь расти - в разработчика или админа
<teddyp1cker> отсюда и пляши
<Kyshtynbai> Забудешь какая директива апача что значит - через неделю без практического применения.
<teddyp1cker> я  как раз об этом
<Kyshtynbai> ну
<tagezi> ну онже писал "сайты ваять"
<teddyp1cker> ну он както расплычиво написал
<teddyp1cker> таких ваялщиков
<Kyshtynbai> ну если сайты ваять, зачем апач ковырять.
<teddyp1cker> воо
<tagezi> +1
<teddyp1cker> короче если не знаешь ничего - я бы пхп сначала бы учил при условии хоть какого опыта программирования
<teddyp1cker> потихоньку гуглом ковырял бы апач
<belmont> http://www.mini-server.ru/server/web/1272-ubuntu-1204-lts-ispconfig-3-nginx?showall=1
<belmont> тут прям по шагам но как то много каши
<Kyshtynbai> Мужык. Так ты слона не продашь).
<belmont> ладно буду методом проб и ошибок
<teddyp1cker> на самом деле лучший метод
<belmont> угу просто времени требует ппц )
<belmont> которого все меньше )
<teddyp1cker> увы
<belmont> вчера бинд по быстрому поставил fqdn имена резолвил а просто хост нейм не определял
<Kyshtynbai> що?
<belmont> к примеру ubuntu.local  - резолвил а ubuntu - не мог
<teddyp1cker> хотя если честно без привязки к конкретной задачке я такого админствования не понимаю
<belmont> все и сразу 0)
<tagezi> всё и сразу может только бог
<thefall> я восстал из мертвый
<thefall> *х
<Kyshtynbai> Офигеть. 4 пролонгед картриджа стоят как принтер 0_о.
<thefall> кто нибудь может сказать что это было в консоле? на скрине что я прислал?
<thefall> десктом востановил спасибо за команду
<rekcuFniarB> После обновления Кубунта стала жрать подозрительно мало памяти. Не отвалилось ли чего... http://storage3.static.itmages.ru/i/12/1021/h_1350837442_1636711_ce87bf52d7.png
<Nor8> ))
<tagezi> да, маловато )
<tagezi> rekcuFniarB: райден обновиться, тогда раскажет что отвалилось )
<Nor8> У меня Хубунту после рестарта жрет-с  всего 300 мб. Тоже что то сломалось, видимо. ))
<tagezi> чо, убунту починили? о_О
<teddyp1cker> http://i.imgur.com/8Z0dg.png )
<rekcuFniarB> Ну до этого у меня после ребута кубунта жрала около 600МБ.
<teddyp1cker> thefall: чем починил-то?
<thefall> да починил
<thefall> у меня просто после обновления много всякой херни я решил начать с самой маленькой чуть реинсталом не встало мне это)
<tagezi> teddyp1cker: это ты чем так её забил? )
<teddyp1cker> я непомук натравил на большой раздел и отдал ему гиг памяти
<teddyp1cker> и там пара машин еще бежит
<Karloss> rekcuFniarB: у меня 12.04 жрет также как у тебя сейчас
<tagezi> )
<thefall> ладно хватит с меня стрессов на сегодня) остальные пробемы подождут)
<thefall> усем спасибо gn
<rekcuFniarB> teddyp1cker: у тебя какой то virtuoso многовато жрёт, зачем он?
<teddyp1cker> говорю же непомук индекс пересчитывает
<teddyp1cker> я мог ему и 100 метров отдать
<belmont> Filesystem                Size      Used Available Use% Mounted on
<belmont> rootfs                    4.4M      4.4M         0 100% /
<belmont> /dev/root                 4.4M      4.4M         0 100% /
<belmont> devfs                   100.0K      4.0K     96.0K   4% /dev
<belmont> tmpfs                    14.2M    172.0K     14.0M   1% /tmp
<belmont> /dev/discs/disca/part1
<belmont>                           3.9G     64.0K      3.9G   0% /tmp/mnt/disca_1
<teddyp1cker> но он бы делал это дня два)
<belmont> ребят никто не в курсе это из моего роутера
<belmont> если я пишу на влешку скрипты = в тмп диск 1
<belmont> там скрипты сохраняются после выключения роутера
<belmont> если я сохраняю скрипты в домашней дирректории рута то скрипты после выключения стираются
<Kyshtynbai> Вот вы прям реально этими непомуками пользуетесь?
<teddyp1cker> да
<teddyp1cker> правда не сильно прям часто
<teddyp1cker> но по доками неплохо ищет
<teddyp1cker> когда плеер лень открывать
<teddyp1cker> конечно еще сыроват порой, и его надо настраивать
<teddyp1cker> но идея о том что работаем мы не с файлом как обьектом фс
<rekcuFniarB> И действительно отвалилось кое что, драйвер энвидии. Работал фейлбек вместо него :D
<teddyp1cker> а как неким индексируемым документом мне по душе
<teddyp1cker> рвботало оно бы еще так же шустро как в макоси
<teddyp1cker> кстати кто пользуется томагавком?
 * baronos пользуется трубкой мира
<Nor8> )))
<teddyp1cker> у этой штуки есть нечто общее с трубкой мира)
<teddyp1cker> http://www.tomahawk-player.org/
<Nor8> teddyp1cker: Не самый популярный плеер, недавно появился
<teddyp1cker> как плеер он немного сыроват
<teddyp1cker> + переписан с нуля недавно
<teddyp1cker> но в фишка в другом
<Nor8> И в чем фишка?
<teddyp1cker> шаренные плейлисты
<teddyp1cker> ты добавляешь меня в френды
<teddyp1cker> и видишь и слушаешь всю мою коллекцию
<artus> @voice teddyp1cker
<artus> teddyp1cker, flood mode off
<kraaton> установил 12.10 . После ребута и обновления начал виснуть  то на "check battery", то на еще чем то. до загрузки lightdm не доходит.
<kraaton> Ctrl+Alt+F1, startx, иксы  запускаются unity не запускаются
<kraaton> запускаю терминал в нем стартую гтшен все работает
<kraaton> в чем может быть проблема? драй вера на видео не ставил.
<[Raiden]> переехал.
<[Raiden]> Вродже всё работает, хом и корень в сжатом бтрфс )
<[Raiden]> заметил что apt-btrfs-snapshot довольно тупой скрипт. Если пакет уже установлен, снапшот всеравн осоздается.
<[Raiden]> Хотя это наверное мало кому интересно )
<zuker> где скриншот из кед? :)
<Alagos> Добрый вечер. Подскажите, в ubuntu 12.04 и 12.10 используется lvm или файловая система монтируется как и раньше?
<[Raiden]> и так и так
<[Raiden]> никто не мешает ставить на лвм
<[Raiden]> по умолчанию вроде мбр
<[Raiden]> как обычно
<[Raiden]> zuker: ))
<[Raiden]> они там такие же и все мои настройки остались
<Alagos> Федоровод один сказал что в убунту как и в федоре уже начали на lvm всё пилить, я проверял-проверял, но lvm так и не увидел по дефолту.
<zuker> нету lvm по дефолту
<Alagos> И еще один вопрос. Есть диск С и диск Д винды, чтобы уменьшить их и прилепить часть к ubuntu - достаточно ли gparted и живого диска?
<Alagos> zuker, [Raiden]: спасибо. Вы подтвердили мои догадки.
<zuker> Alagos: если лепить к корню, то только с livecd
<[Raiden]> не знаю что он имел в виду под начали. Давн оможно ставить на лвм
<Alagos> zuker: я верно понимаю, что если у меня /home монтируется к корню, не на отдельном разделе, то увеличив корень, я увеличу и /home?
<Alagos> Ну в федоре по дефолту стоит lvm
<zuker> Alagos: да, в живой системе заресайзить этот раздел не получиться.
<Alagos> zuker: уже попробовал - не получилось :-)
<Alagos> Но дело в том что и отрезать от Д или С тоже не вышло через gparted. Написало что нет доступного для изменения размера места.
<[Raiden]> по умолчанию оно имхо никчему
<[Raiden]> zuker: персонально для тебя http://storage3.static.itmages.ru/i/12/1021/h_1350847126_8602368_22b0875d69.png
<zuker> Alagos: а место свободное на виндовых разделах то есть? :)
<zuker> [Raiden]: спасибо :)
<Alagos> zuker: полно. 50 и 30 гигов.
<Alagos> [Raiden]: я вот тоже не догнал зачем оно по умолчанию. Если рядовой пользователь не сует новые жесткие на гарячую, не меняет размеры постоянно и не делает слепков - бесполезно выходит.
<zuker> Alagos: странно, гугль лучше меня наверно сможет помочь :)
<[Raiden]> Я в общем не пользуюсь лвм. Федорщикам может и надо )
 * zuker держит всю систему ну одном разделе
<zuker> *на
<zuker> ну разве что своп создаю
<teddyp1cker> м
<teddyp1cker> кто помнит на  вскидку параметр планировщика, который на скорость переключения между приложениями влияет?
<teddyp1cker> типа меньше - больше времени на процесс - медленее переключение
<teddyp1cker> или наоборот
<[Raiden]> man nice
<Areks> приветсвую господа
<Areks> подскажите как поступить, есть сервер на убунту и он постоянно зависает
<Areks> работаешь день, потом с утра приходишь висит
<Areks> ив логах нет ничего интересного
<artus> логи, логи и еще раз логи)
<Areks> так вот мб что включить надо для логирования
<artus> это не венда, она на каждый чих логи писать доржна
<Areks> можно ли мониторить какие процессу отжирают память и проц
<Areks> ?
<artus> messages , syslog, dmesg  - вот их и смотри по времени
<artus> мониторить можно )
<artus> если глазками - то ps , htop
<Areks> artus: не не глазами
<Vlad___> всем здрасти
<Areks> кстати можешь посмотреть лог http://pastebin.com/sE1PrBUh
<Areks> там идет все нормально, потом резко сбрасывается время на 8 ноября
<Areks> о,о
<artus> Oo
<Areks> а дальше уже все рестарт
<Areks> ибо 100% проц
<artus> а чего в ps.log падает?
<edgbla> люди, а чего качать-то? какая самая православная версия? а то тут кубунты, лубунты, хубунты... смотрю тут ftp://mirror.yandex.ru/ubuntu-cdimage/
<artus> edgbla, ну юнити вроде как в последней - глючнее , а так чего хош )
<edgbla> в хубунте?
<edgbla> ок.
<edgbla> спс.
<Areks> artus:  нету ps.log
<Areks> вот это из messages http://pastebin.com/xDPVE4Ug
<artus> Areks, ps auxf > /root/_temp/ps.log должен быть
<artus> нетворк манагер, на сервере? ужс )
<Areks> artus: это девелопмент
<edgbla> а чего оно маленокое какое? двд не делают?
<artus> edgbla, они уже ничего не делают)
<edgbla> как так?
<Areks> artus: http://pastebin.com/qPfNzxY2
<Areks> вот пс лог
<Redfield> а как именно зависает сервер ?
<Areks> 100% проца отъедается
<Areks> и все
<artus> ну там у тя ток жава активнничает, может она виновата )
<Areks> не подключится
<Areks> вот мне бы узнать
<Areks> она или нет
<Areks> и что это за ресет системного времени
<Redfield> а как узнаешь что 100% проца ?
<edgbla> Areks: всмысле ты даже физически когда рядом зайти не могёшь7
<artus> ну в последнем логе пс жава самая активная, а дальше как я понял висяк и ребут
<Areks> сервер на виртуальной машине
<Areks> я могу видеть его загрузку
<artus> Areks, хотя может забивается память и она в свап улетает
<zuker> казалось бы, при чем тут джава? :)
<artus> zuker, а все остальное у него молчит ) она самая активная в логе ps aux
<Areks> нельзя ли включить более полное логирование
<Redfield> а гипервизор какой ? не hyper-v ли ?
<artus> Areks, ну можеш ps auxf >> куданить каждые 10 сек писать
<Areks> Redfield: проксмокс
<Areks> artus: а это вариант, погуглю как это сделать
<artus> Areks, в крон , или через слип в цикл
<artus> правда лог будет немаленький )))
<Areks> artus: хотелось бы последние 100 записей
<artus> ну тогда >
<artus> будет последний перед смертью ) если не перезапишется после ребута) тогда не кроном а вручную стартовать в цикле
<artus> Areks, ps -eo %C%p%u%c --sort %cpu | tail -n 1 >> ~/process
<Areks> что это
<artus> если запилить через sleep 5 то каждые 5 сек самый толстый процес падает в лог
<edgbla> artus: что-то ты меня обманул, там xfce вроде как))
<artus> edgbla, где там ?
<Redfield> где то я видел уже на виртуалке  что ядро начинает есть всё cpu
<edgbla> artus:  в хубунку.
<artus> edgbla, пальцем покажи мне где я такое говорил )
<edgbla> artus: [00:05:26] <artus> edgbla, ну юнити вроде как в последней - глючнее , а так чего хош )
<edgbla> edgbla: а то тут кубунты, лубунты, хубунты...
<artus> edgbla,  люди, а чего качать-то? какая самая православная версия? а то тут кубунты, лубунты, хубунты
<edgbla> ну, последняя в списке у меня хубунту.
<edgbla> ты сказал последняя.
<artus> edgbla, я и сказал что юнити в последней убунте глючная, остальное на выбор)
<artus> edgbla, внезапно, убунта это юнити)
<edgbla> аааа, а что качать-то чтобы юнити поглазеть?
<zuker> edgbla: http://www.ubuntu.com/pre-download?distro=desktop&bits=32&release=latest
<Redfield> artus, Ubuntu Christian Edition
<artus> Redfield, ога, а тядом сатаник  ))
<Redfield> )
<Areks> artus: тупой вопрос а как его стартовать каждый 10 секунд через команд лайн (не хочу крон)
<edgbla> хех, чёта ничего вы не знаете...
<artus> Areks, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1296012/
<artus> оберни в #!/bin/bash и будет те счастье
<artus> edgbla, а что поделать то )
<denis21> Хм, может тут сказажут... Какой смысл юзать сквид с апачем? Балансировка нагрузки чтоли? За пример www.ubuntu.com, выставляют заголовок Via, в котором указан сквид.
<tagezi> artus: сейчас узнаем как она на живую глючит )))
<edgbla> artus: подучить матчасть))
<artus> denis21, эк у тя вопросы жизненные ))
<artus> edgbla, как только - так сразу
<denis21> artus: Да вот что-то интересно стало...
<edgbla> artus: ну вот и ладушки.
<Areks> artus: спасибо, завтра если не поможет погуглю, напишу что-нить более точное а то я не гуру bash ))  не подскажешь а как это запустить в фоне чтобы не вылетало если закрыть консоль
<artus> script.sh &
<zuker> denis21: ну если тебе убеждения не повзволяют нджинкс юзать...
<Areks> записать в файл и дернуть с &
<edgbla> zuker: спасибо, я даже не вкурил что это такой способ скачивания))
<zuker> edgbla: если денег давать не хочешь - ссылочка там есть :)
<denis21> zuker: Так всё таки это балансировка нагрузки? А энжиникс я итак юзаю... :)
<Areks> artus: спасибо ) завтра буду дальше думать
<tagezi> [Raiden]: ты онлайн обновлял?
<[Raiden]> Я ставил с 0. У меня ужно часа 3 наверное, что бы всё вернуть как было.
<[Raiden]> моя цель была не просто установка, но и смена фс
<tagezi> [Raiden]: апочему?
<tagezi> ааа
<zuker> denis21: сквид кеширующий прокси классический, но по идее на нем и балансировать можно подсунув ему несколько бакэндов - это чисто мои домыслы
<[Raiden]> а почему бы и нет? Чем обновление лучше?
<tagezi> мне он тут просто выдал, что будет скачавать 1800 файлов 2 часа
<denis21> zuker: Ясно. Пасиб.
<tagezi> [Raiden]: что бы по новой не настраивать всё с нуля
<[Raiden]> настроек ручных в / очень мало. Какие есть уменя сбекаплены. Типа конфигов для ddclient , proftpd и т.д.
<shenmue> [Raiden]	твикер для кде есть какой нить?
<[Raiden]> скрытых настроек почти нет. Для чего нужен твикер?
<tagezi> [Raiden]: а ты решил систему перенести на фс которую пиарил тут последний месяц?
<shenmue> любопытсво
<shenmue> читаю что убунту-твик всё. закрыли проект
<[Raiden]> ну , можно и так сказать. Хотя я не помнб что бы пиарил. )
<shenmue> он ж для гнома был. а тут для кед не припомню
<[Raiden]> shenmue: зато теперь есть гном твикер, юнити твикер и хз что ещё.
<tagezi> [Raiden]: да вы тут с артусом как-то сцепились даже из-за неё ))))
<shenmue> из за fat16
<[Raiden]> Ну мы сцепились т.к. у нас разное мнение о влиянии сжатия. Но это не значит что я рекламой занимался.
<tagezi> нет.. она както .. bdsm ... нет... но что-то похожее )))
<shenmue> бтрфс или зфс
<[Raiden]> бтр
<shenmue> btrfs
<tagezi> во.. бтрфс )
<shenmue> они про снэпшоты чота там говорили =)
<tagezi> угу...
<Redfield> их хлебом не корми ...
<tagezi> [Raiden]: да, а ты пиарил что мол вот, спеншоты и тряли вали )))
<shenmue> гг... логов нет а всё помню =)
<[Raiden]> ну , функционально она лучше чем экст4 и снапшоты есть
<[Raiden]> помимо сжатия, онлайн дефрагментации и т.д.
<tagezi> 177 кб/с - это жестко (
<shenmue> пока еще не доработана насколько я знаю хотя вроде в ядро уже засунули
<shenmue> и еще там каких то интрументов для это фс не сделали
<tagezi> так онлайн деврагментация и на экст4 есть
<Redfield> [Raiden], а скорость сравнима c ext4 ?
<[Raiden]> без сжатия - да.
<shenmue> на вики можно почитать
<[Raiden]> но не всегда
<[Raiden]> я про скорость ) Не во всех тестах сравнима
<tagezi> тоесть она ещё и медленнее чем екст4?
<tagezi> и ещё и процесорное время жрёт как чума? )
<[Raiden]> местами да, особенно при работе с бд
<shenmue> фс не доработанна еще же
<Redfield> непойму в чём дело , на схд  от интел c ext4 выжимало  120 метров в секунду , дома только 110 мегов ...
<Redfield> диски вроде одинаковые ...
<[Raiden]> но дело в том что ещё есть сжатие, и бывают вот такая разница http://www.phoronix.com/data/img/results/btrfs_lzo_2638/1.png
<shenmue> сжатие данных на ходу? или о чем речь?
<Sergey_IT> Redfield, напряжение в сети разное, на работе 240В, а дома 220
<Redfield> )
<artus> вопрос на засыпку, камера которой надо 100ма , не помрет ли часом от 400 ?
<Redfield> хы
<shenmue> может
<shenmue> хм... ты же про давление спрашиваешь?
<artus> про питание
<shenmue> думал надувная камера =)))
<artus> не, наружного наблюдения
<tagezi> а я думал веб
<tagezi> )
<tagezi> artus: а как ты на неё 400 микро ампер подашь?
<artus> дык под питание у нее выход есть)
<Redfield> напряжение повысит =)
<shenmue> тихо куллером шурша плата тлеет неспеша
<artus> бп только на 400 есть
<Redfield> если там стабилизатора нед конечно мож и подскочет до 400 миллиампер :)
<Sergey_IT> artus, да хоть на 10А, главное - напряжение
<tagezi> ну так розетка дома выдаёт 10 а, а буку нужно всего 1,5
<tagezi> не?
<Sergey_IT> розетка может и 1кА, но недолго
<artus> пичаль, Макс. 150 мA по специяикации
<Redfield> розетки советские вроде до 5 ампер
<artus> тыды будем искать бп ))
<Sergey_IT> разные были
<shenmue> хм... да ты воткни и глянь. чего гадать то?
<tagezi> =)
<shenmue> а там сообразим чо дальше делать
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: ты на лтс останешься?
<Sergey_IT> да
<tagezi> а я вот решил попробовать... рискнуть, так сказать
<tagezi> правда там мусору натворили.. жесть
<Sergey_IT> подожди
<tagezi> да я уже ставлю.. позно метаться
<tagezi> не понравиться, откачусь обратно... всмысле переставлю ) хотя тут кдешники кричат что у них система стала в 2 раза меньше ресурсов есть, почти как крыса
<Sergey_IT> так поставь, я бы поставил, но компы слабые
<tagezi> кде? не, лучше тогда крысу... а юнити пощупаю, если понравиться, то оставлю... на виртуалке только тормозила, а так вроде нормально всё было
<[Raiden]> врут имхо
<tagezi> [Raiden]: они скрины кидали )
<[Raiden]> не будет кде жрать как крыса, если только урезать до того же состояния
<tagezi> 400 метров сразу после запуска.. крыса в 12.10 300 метров
<[Raiden]> но я могу сказать что 2гб точно хватит для 32бит версии и 4 для 64бит для почти любых задач )
<tagezi> [Raiden]: ты задачи себе плохо представляешь )
<[Raiden]> Мне хватает. Самая тяжелая задача пожалуй редактирование в гимпе и сборка чего-либо
<[Raiden]> если не считать фф с сотней вкладок
<Sergey_IT> задачи разные бывают, мне 1 Гб хватает с запасом
<tagezi> [Raiden]: ну это тебе.. а я весной собирал ком на двух теслах )
<[Raiden]> поэтому я пишу дял почти любых. Дескопных задач для домашнего компа уж точно мало
<[Raiden]> что бы было нужно ставит ьтеслы
<artus> ааа, круть, рабооотаеть )))
<tagezi> ну, да.. в большинстве случаях, обычной домохозяйке...
<Redfield> namecoin юзали кто нибудь  ?
<tagezi> artus: трансляция? )
<artus> tagezi, пакаместь ток картинка на мелкий телик)) буду пилить наблюдалку
<tagezi> artus: за соседкой? )
<Redfield> я вот вчера звук записал даже соседей =)
<Redfield> сосед мент тащил свою жену куда то ругань была жесткая
<[Raiden]> tagezi: ну да, именно так, в большинсвуе случаев хватате минимального колчичества рам , даже с кде.
<[Raiden]> упс, ну вы поняли
<[Raiden]> сча уже не производятся компутеры в которых было бы меньше 2гб рам , если только это не телефон или планшет или какой-то экзотически ущербный нетбук.
<tagezi> [Raiden]: ну, я да, согласен, у меня тоже только 800 мб рама задействовано 90% времени, и процесорного времени навалом остаёться
<[Raiden]> ну а максимум для конкретно дескопов , где-то 36-48гб рам, смотря какой чипсет. При таком раскладе вообще забавно слышать что где-то сожрало на несколько сотен мб больше или меньше.
<tagezi> ну, 36 гигов, по цене дороговато
<[Raiden]> 36 да, 16 стоит баксов 100 +-
<tagezi> ну такие количества памяти тоже так себе, при обычных домашних задачах начинают много от процесора время отнимать
<tagezi> [Raiden]: вжелезе всегда кочаешься между мало и много
<[Raiden]> ну смотря от каких. Моя модел ьпроцессора - это коре2 2008 года.
<artus> купите белаз и не жалуйтесь что картошка не влазит ) ну и для родственников автобус можно купить)
<[Raiden]> и мне хватает, я ещё даже сжатие заюзал , что даст некоторую нагрузку дополнительную )
<[Raiden]> артус бросается в крайности.  средний по цене дескоп может нести столько рам, а не какой-то там белаз.
<[Raiden]> Я недавно работал в 1 фирме, там испольузется вин хп и всего 1 прогармма для забивки в базу. И даже там компы с 2гб рам )
<[Raiden]> т.к. меньшего объема не ставят уже
<tagezi> забивка данных тоже можт по разному проходить )
<Redfield> вот запись соседей http://rghost.ru/41080380
<Redfield> там вообще ахтунг
<tagezi> у моего знакомого, програмка работает по 16 часов.. он приход на работу, включает и идёт домой, потому что знает что результат будет только завтра
<tagezi> а есть програмки которым необходимо и при записи кучу действий делать )
<[Raiden]> в большинсве случаев нету смысла играть в кто меньше займёт рам. Когда такой смысл появляется можно загрузить  другую сессию. У меня ещё такого небыло )
<tagezi> чат сказал что я сегодня черезчур балтлив
<[Raiden]> http://kubuntu.ru/files/1_35.png
<tagezi> [Raiden]: привыкаешь к юнити? )
<[Raiden]> не мой шот, там кде
<[Raiden]> 2 панели просто и альтернативнео меню пуск типа даша
<tagezi> да я это понял )
<[Raiden]> ок )
<tagezi> у меня 2 пакета не установилось.. уже сказали что битые (
<tagezi> блин.. лучше бы я ставил по новой.. уже 2,5 часа обновляется.. за это время бы настроил
<[Raiden]> может зеркало плохое
<tagezi> вроде американское... но с него наверное качают много сейчас...
<tagezi> [Raiden]: сломанакоробка у тебя нормально пашет? или ты ещё не поставился?
<[Raiden]> кто за коробка
<[Raiden]> что
<tagezi> dropbox
<[Raiden]> я не пользуюсь
<tagezi> эм.. тода сори
<tagezi> чото я думал что у тебя она есть
<[Raiden]> бывает
<[Raiden]> у меня ест ьакк на гугл драйв и убунту оне, но так и не придумал для чего они мне.
<[Raiden]> если я захочу отдать файл - есть обменники или мой фтп
<[Raiden]> да и в чаты можно мышкой покидать
<tagezi> [Raiden]: ну, гугл тоже есть.. мы его с женой юзаем в паре.. а дропбокс для учебы, хранилище нашей группы
<[Raiden]> у нас 1 ос, 1 дистр, а клиент для дропбокса у меня всеравно был бы другим , под дельфина :)
<[Raiden]> хотя может и тот же по большей части
<tagezi> у них один пакет в репах на все убунты
<tagezi> разница лишь: ставить с офф реп или с сайта дропбокса качать
<[Raiden]> ясно
<tagezi> [Raiden]: гугл имеет приемущества, таккак поддерживает онлан редактирование.. из любой системы, лижбы инет был доступен
<[Raiden]> угу, это в общем-то может пригодиться
<tagezi> при этом редактирование можит быть много пользовательским, тоесть куча народу один и тотже файл с разных концов земли из разных систем
<tagezi> ну требования два: нет и современный броузер, любой современный.. ну и иногда ) нужен акк, так как впринципе можно и без него
<tagezi> очень удобно получается с электронными таблицами, так как сальк и эксель не совместимы полность... а там побобие экселя, и впринципе возможности не особо урезаны
<tagezi> кальк*
<tagezi> лан, я спать.. этому обновлению конца и края нет
<tagezi> всем ночи
#ubuntu-ru 2013-10-14
<tarokinoe> две функции в скрипте отправил в фон, как теперь эти процессы убить?
<tarokinoe> вот скрипт http://paste.ubuntu.com/6234292/
<tarokinoe> Ы
<altunin> Утра доброго!
<andrex> !down > andrex
<ubuntuhelp> andrex, please see my private message
<tagezi> тест
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Failed!
<ELvsUniSoft> всем привет. а не подскажете, пожалуйста, что означает приписка в строчке в grub-е ".efi.signed"?
<ELvsUniSoft> там linux ........, 3.5.0-21.generic и 3.5.0-21.generic.efi.signed
<tagezi> !grub
<ubuntuhelp> GRand Unified Bootloader — загрузчик операционной системы от проекта GNU. Подробная информация: http://goo.gl/vDq8V или http://goo.gl/NWGM   Boot-Repair: http://goo.gl/jSQTY
<ELvsUniSoft> эмм, если я правильно понял, efi это своеобразная замена биоса? т.е. на операционную систему никак не влияет, запущусь я с .efi.signed или без?
<tagezi> незнаю.. я никогда не пользовался этим.. ваще на сумсунгах с ним были проблемы
<tagezi> если хочешь спроси на форуме, там народу больше и он как-то поживее
<tagezi> а тут сейчас все работают
<ELvsUniSoft> ясненько. просто при подключении винчестеров дополнительных эфи-шка не хочет запускаться, а не-эфи-шка запускается. думаю, не обрезан ли функционал у не-эфи-шки, аля безопасный режим ))
<snql> Почему после создания Mir будет мир во всем мире и почему без него на убунте нам жилось бы плохо?
<SergeyIT> потом будет мир2, мир3... кмир*... лмир*....ксмир*...
<tagezi> гмир
<SergeyIT> извини, забыл (
<tagezi> ну его вроде оложили.. правда не понятно как они его тогда запилят в 14.04
<SergeyIT> посмотрим...
<tagezi> ну они оттестить его не смогут по человечески
<tagezi> и это значит 14.04 как бета будет
<SergeyIT> вряд ли они включат мир в 14.04
<tagezi> да, Марк, что-то мудрит сильно
<SergeyIT> в 14.10 наверно
<SergeyIT> у них еще новый юнити будет
<tagezi> опять?
<tagezi> теперь на основе кде? )
<SergeyIT> qt
<baronos> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2013/10/ubuntu-phone-ringtones
<tagezi> baronos: утра ))
<tagezi> чото ты к зиме проснулся )
<baronos> tagezi: утра )) та не, инет появился ))
<baronos> Ну и релиз убунту тач для нексуса скоро))
<tagezi> будешь ставить?
<tagezi> ты е вроде фанатик андройда
<baronos> Как же обойти такое событие, поставлю, погляжу и воткну дройд 4.4
<tagezi> =))
<baronos> Мне понравился утач
<tagezi> ну, у меня бук.. так что я пока не пользуюсь.
<tagezi> если с работой будет всё очень хорошо, то может куплю себе какойнить мобилофон развлекаться, но это не скоро
<baronos> Nexus 5;)
<baronos> Ща надо планшетку поменять на нексус 7 новый, а то китаец меня убивает :)
<baronos> Или подождать может несус 10 апгрейдят :)
<SergeyIT> лучше купи велосипед - полезнее
<baronos> И его купить надо
<SergeyIT> хотя зима - лыжи бери
<artus> утра
<tagezi> утра
<baronos> Нет у меня зимы, юга и все дела :)
<artus> хад
<UNIm95> Хай народ. Появился вопросик.
<artus> да, как куе на флаки попроще разобрать )
<UNIm95> Как менять порядок почтовых ящиков в evolution
<tagezi> кто-то пользуеться эволюшен?
<tagezi> artus: флакон не плохо справляеться, вроде
<tagezi> flacon
<artus> это кто такой?
<tagezi> конвертер,типа.. гоняет между форматами.. я им апе перегонял
<tagezi> у него там есть ещё какието функции определения треков, типа.. они иногда такую френь предлогают )
<tagezi> https://launchpad.net/~flacon/+archive/ppa
<artus> хотя, вроде как оно мегафлаки по 300 метров выдало. по идее плеерка скушает
<UNIm95> Народ в Liferea есть блокиратор рекламы?
<tagezi> зачем?
<tagezi> чото я не помню там рекламмы вообще
<UNIm95> tagezi: у опеннета показывает в рсс рекламу
<tagezi> опеннет ваще охреневшее животное столько рекламы сувать
<tagezi> я его не смотрю.. вопервых новости на 4-5 дней опаздывают, вовторых невсегда коректно переводят
<andrex> ух тыж, редеют наши ряды
#ubuntu-ru 2013-10-15
<JohnDoe_71Rus> http://cs7003.vk.me/c419923/v419923397/7b43/hFJHz2se5YY.jpg утро!
<vamadir> вопрос насчет впн. Если я хочу пустить трафик через впн. То сколько клиентов можно использовать на одном сервере, чтоб было комфортабельно? На данный момент у меня VPS XEN, 2Мбит канал, 1ГБ рам, 20GB винт, пинг 80-100 от клиентов
<vamadir> до сервера, 1.  какие должны быть характеристики сервера минимум? клиенты будут тянуть видео онлайн.
<vamadir> сервер только под vpn ничего друго нет и не будет
<andrex> з клиента у мну щас жрет 8 mb и тырнет тебе получше надо тогды
<andrex> а на жосткий диск вобще пофиг сколько тама
<vamadir> ну т.е. для 1080HD нужно примерно 4Мбита? т.е. 100Мбит только на 25 клиентов. Я правильно понимаю?
<andrex> ну гдето так, если одновременно все будут тянуть
<vamadir> хм... а как нибудь можно объединить серваки ? допустим купил 1й, потом 2й, а база впн была одна
<vamadir> так как разницы в покупке более мощного сервера нет. И ширина канала не растет. То надо купить несколько по 100.
<vamadir> или я туплю, и есть другое решение?
<andrex> ага циску взять)
<vamadir> эм... и как мне искать в интеренте? купить циску хостинг?
<vamadir> )
<andrex> cisco vpn router
<tagezi> оу, вопрос
<tagezi> быдлокодеры, говноблогеры... как называються потребители этого? )
<andrex> чаго?
<tagezi> не, чаго для статьи не подойдёт, не понятно как-то
<tagezi> =)
<SergeyIT> народонаселение, не?
<andrex> земляне xD
<tagezi> не знаю.. вот как-то нет такого, смачного названия для Райдена
<tagezi> ну и подобных
<andrex> наркоман грибников)
<tagezi> ведь есть целый пласт людей которые поддерживают эту всю хрень
<tagezi> школота?
<SergeyIT> andrex, что ты имеешь против грибников!?
<andrex> да ничего)
<andrex> В лес по грибы Ивановы ходили.
<andrex> После соседей своих угостили.
<andrex> Остался в живых только дядя Алеша -
<andrex> Гриб ему, видно, попался хороший.
<SergeyIT> andrex, кстати, ем только само-собранные/приготовленные грибы
<andrex> SergeyIT, молодец, че) а мне както лень за ними хоить, точнее не лень, комаров не люблю всяких)
<SergeyIT> andrex, слабак )
<SergeyIT> в этом году комаров не найти было )
<andrex> да они тя боятся просто)
<SergeyIT> если бы (
<tagezi> SergeyIT: между вам 6000 километров )) у него комары могли быть в огромных количесивах
<SergeyIT> что для комаров какие то жалкие 6000 км?
<vamadir> народ. объясните плз. на данный момент пинг 100, 2Мбит канал. Есть вариант купить сервак либо пинг 200(100Мбит приемлимо) либо 100(100Мбит - оч.дорого). Нужно для просмотра видео онлайн(HD)+vpn . Есть ли смысл биться за пинг?
<matrixd> поясни зачем тебе сервер
<vamadir> подкл. к нему через vpn и смотреть видео онлайн
<vamadir> ситуация такая, в китае залочен youtube. Хочу купить сервер и смотрет через сервер. При этом знакомые люди (человек ~30), любят HD. Хочу нормальный канал без лагов
<Kyshtynbai> vamadir: а можыд свалить из кетая? Шучу. Почему бы тебе просто не купить за бугром впн?
<vamadir> <Kyshtynbai> вариант конечно. Но скорость меня нерадует на впн-ах. Кроме того интересно же, как это реалиховать, да и как то охото чтоб было свое. :)
<andrex> воть залез в китай, теперь сиди в этой коробке и не вылазь
<vamadir>  <andrex> да ладно :) тут неплохо. Да и думаю мой опыт пригодиться в будушем в РФ. Сместной политикой лочить сайты :))
<andrex> местная полиция незнает даже что такое сайт
<andrex> у нас роскомнадзор этой ерундой занимается
<artus> четут
<SergeyIT> тутничо
<tagezi> тутващетихина
<SergeyIT> шпатьпора
<artus> никамуниспать
<tagezi> ну, серёга пожелой, ему нужно
<tagezi> или пожилой?
<tagezi> ну короче стары он уже )
<artus> стерпер кароче :D
<tagezi> блин, что делать не знаю.. если всё называть своими именами, то получается оочень злая статья, а это не хорошо, а если не называть, получается скучно даже мне
<tagezi> неспать!
<tagezi> косить
<tagezi> может всех потыкать палочкой? )
<tagezi> хотя здоровались когда заходят, а ваще пусто как-то
<tagezi> блин, мозг не варит, осталось полтора раздельчика написать
<tagezi> и будет статейка в мой говнаблог )
#ubuntu-ru 2013-10-16
<tagezi> тада
<tagezi> ой
<tagezi> тест
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Понг.
<[Raiden]> спать надо уже )
<snql> панки хой
<snql> сегодня я установил убунту из коробки и теперь я такой же линусятник как и вы
<SergeyIT> snql, не уверен... может коробка то не та была ;)
<andrex> виндузятская коробка :D
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Хы-Бохс
<snql> :] ну ладно. москва тоже не сразу строилась. нужно время, чтобы приняли
<SergeyIT> она и горела не один раз )
<SergeyIT> snql, а чего сюда ходил почти год?
<snql> шпионю для канала #windows, но я встал на путь исправления
<snql> ничему не верь
<tagezi> http://goo.gl/9aIbZU
<tagezi> =)
<SergeyIT> человеки, вообще то, из всего, что съедают, делают мягкое...
<SergeyIT> но многие животные это делают лучше
<tagezi> SergeyIT: )
<tagezi> слушай, а на жабере всегда такой жидкий стул льёться?
<SergeyIT> похоже да, я сам там недавно. Немытое едят, видать
<tagezi> да ваще.. это даже не позор..
<tagezi> меня кекеке кстати игнорит уже )
<tagezi> видать мозг устал напрягать )
<tagezi> http://www.isekicornwall.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/2012/01/Iseki-SZ330-1024x682.jpg
<tagezi> у нас такой пылесос листву убирает )
<SergeyIT> подобную газонокосилку у нас видел в этом году
<tagezi> это не газонокасилка, это пылесос )
<tagezi> он листики всасывает )
<andrex> snql чет поздно решил на путь исправелния встать, тут лавочка уже одной ногой в могиле
<tagezi> ой, не ту картинку дал (((
<andrex> если не 3мя
<andrex> tagezi, в гугол..
<tagezi> http://www.isekicornwall.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/2012/01/Iseki-SFH240-1024x835.jpg
<SergeyIT> а питере подобные тоже есть
<tagezi> SergeyIT: классно, цевилизируемся )
<andrex> на детскую фигню похоже
<tagezi> andrex: ты чо меня в гугл отправляешь?
<tagezi> я чо натворил?
<andrex> tagezi, втал в гугол)
<tagezi> =)
<andrex> tagezi, нефиг картинки левые слать :D
<tagezi> andrex: знаешь как по фински петь будет? )
<SergeyIT> не надо финского - а то на джабер похожими будем
<tagezi> =) не, там прилинее звучит )
<tagezi> всмысле в финском )
<tagezi> блин.. осталась последня серия в свободном доступе на Ютуб
<tagezi> =(
<tagezi> мультики закончились )
<SergeyIT> tagezi, придется самому рисовать
<tagezi> SergeyIT: не, придёться разобраться в том что продают.. а продают не понятно что, к сожалению
<SergeyIT> тагези в тумане... только туман и видно )
<tagezi> почемуто у низ 3 части, когда 2 сезона и в части 5 часов, а это 15 серий получаеться, а должно быть в первом сезоне 78 и во втором 26...
<tagezi> SergeyIT: да мне всёравно, у меня жена любит этот мультик
<tagezi> да и он реально добрый, и пазитивный такое
<tagezi> SergeyIT: ты смотрел "Дюймовочка" 1978 года Япония?
<tagezi> он в союзе ещё был переведён
<SergeyIT> не помню (
<Kinder-Pingvi> приветствую всех )
<Kinder-Pingvi> здесь есть андроид-кодеры ? )
<andrex> это интересно в каких ты книгах прочитал что на канале убунту дройд кодеры сидят :D
<andrex>  /msg alis list #*android*
<SergeyIT> а где им еще сидеть то? (
<andrex> в тюрьме)
<Kinder-Pingvi> да просто маленькая трабла возникла именно с убунту дистрибутивом )
<Kinder-Pingvi> если кто работал с genymotion и на убунте он заработал, отпишитесь)))
<andrex> смотри пять строчек выше
<tagezi> andrex: бобрый ты унас )
<tagezi> хотя я думаю всех товарищей разработсиков анройда нужно в сибирь, создавать полезный труд во длаго родины наше )
<SergeyIT> а бетатестеров - надсмотрщиками к ним
<tagezi> я альфа-тестер :р
<SergeyIT> а я 0-тестер
<andrex> а я -0
<tagezi> http://goo.gl/FNwnmP
<baronos> А что не так с дройдом, чтоб разрабов ссылать?
<tagezi> что бы полезную работу делали
<tagezi> baronos: а ты считаешь что дройд это реально хорошая штука?
<baronos> Да
<tagezi> начиная с того что он написан на языке котый выжерает ресурсы в системе напроч
<tagezi> вовторых в нём дырок навалом.. и поэтому он являеться рассадником для всякой фигни типа трояны и видусня
<tagezi> р*
<baronos> Она у меня одна не тормозила на нетбуке. И как то проблем с дырами не заметил.
<tagezi> то что ты не видишь вирусов, это не значит что их нет )
<tagezi> насколько я понимаю, они отказались писать дрова для ядра
<tagezi> а сделали надстройки какие-то, и поэтому, сейчас нельзя просто так поставть любую систему на ядро.. а нужно пользоваться их прослойками
<baronos> Да, про убунту тоже орут, что они не принимают участия в ядре.
<tagezi> я и не защищаю ей
<tagezi> мне многое чтоне нравиться и в убунту
<baronos> Это коммерция все для того чтоб использовали их систему.
<baronos> Поэтому юзеров 900млн
<tagezi> у дройда?
<baronos> Угу
<tagezi> ну, у винды больше, и чо?
<baronos> Ну типа активаций :)
<tagezi> то что у системы дофига толькователей - не значит что она хороша
<baronos> Млн людей не могут ошибаться ;)
<tagezi> как доказывает практика, это быдро жрёт то что подсовываят
<tagezi> ю*
<baronos> Знач я быдло и мне подсунули пожрать :)
<tagezi> обидно что Линус, со своей Линкс фундешен потакает этой хрени по полной (
<tagezi> вместо того что бы поставить гугл на место, то позволейт ему всех натягивать
<tagezi> baronos: ты наверное считаешь что китайский родной язык, коммунизм лучшая религия мира, маодзедун отец народа? )
<baronos> Они тут причём?
<altunin> а ты в таком случае чем пользуешься)
<tagezi> их милиард,
<tagezi> они не могут ошибаться )
<tagezi> altunin: это было мне? )
<altunin> но
<tagezi> но? =)
<tagezi> я китайский не понимаю )
<altunin> Да тебе!!
<tagezi> ну, у меня нет устройст на андроде
<altunin> айос, блекбери, виндовс? что тогда у тебя? или просто телефон?
<tagezi> симбиан, кажись
<tagezi> http://goo.gl/7QC8Dz
<tagezi> наши ряды редеют.. зелёный робото-целиндр пожирает всех )
<andrex> да пофиг
<tagezi> baronos: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iiDjzoMo8UQ
<tagezi> дописал я статью.. короче, про паразитов
<tagezi> даже постарался не ругаться там...
<tagezi> но как-то грусно после такого анализа... всё равно
<andrex> в студию
<andrex> посмотрим что глас народа скажет))
<tagezi> кирпич выбрось..
<tagezi> нет не в мою сторону )
<tagezi> http://infinecomomics.blogspot.fi/2013/10/open-source.html
 * andrex выбросил кирпич
 * andrex приготовил помидор
 * andrex сьел помидорку
<tagezi> ставил меня без помижорки, вот вредина
<tagezi> д*
 * andrex взял киприч
<tagezi> )
<tagezi> я вот думаю, может мне тоже в блогеры подасться?
 * UNIm95 Передернул затвор AK-105
<UNIm95> Так в чем дело?
<tagezi> писать я тоже не умею...
<tagezi> UNIm95: не, я протосто последнее время злой очень, и пишу всякую хрень.. и стебу всяких мудаков
<tagezi> вот думаю хоть польза будет от этого
<tagezi> может быть
<UNIm95> Народ. кто может посоветовать термоинтерфейс в виде липучки/пластинки
<UNIm95> Поменял проц и термопасту в ноуте
<UNIm95> через неделю ноут начал перегреваться
<UNIm95> разобрал и увидел что вся термопаста оказалась выдавлена по краям
<UNIm95> размазал обратно: температура -10 С
<andrex> походу ты термоклей взял а не пасту)
<UNIm95> andrex: шутник
<andrex> нет
<UNIm95>  А реально
<UNIm95> ?
<andrex> термопасту нифига не выдавливает ибо она силно вязкая, а термоклей запросто
<UNIm95> andrex: так она вязкая. Еле от пальца отдраил
<UNIm95> но не клеется
<andrex> азота налей туды и все будет норм)
<SergeyIT> tagezi, а почему не указал паразитов паразитирующих на паразитах.... тебя к примеру )
<andrex> правда есть риск сворачивания платы в трубочку
<SergeyIT> не свернется
<UNIm95> andrex: ты не заметил что у меня ноут?
<andrex> заметил
<UNIm95> что с сосудом дьюара вся портативность пропадет
<andrex> металльческий стакан плоский азота дужы войдет как милый)
<UNIm95> места нет
<andrex> его хватит аверно чтобы снего пошел у тя в ноуте
<andrex> ну значит выкиь эту коробку, тратится на термо элементы всякие ещё
<UNIm95> andrex: Ничего плохого в этом не вижу
<tagezi> SergeyIT: наверное, потому что я не знаю как их использовать ))
<SergeyIT>  andrex, зачем выкидывать то, чай кипятить можно же
<SergeyIT> UNIm95, может проблема в "поменял проц"? А не в пасте
<tagezi> эм.. может кулер помощнее? )
<tagezi> можно на помойке старый холодильник найти и сделать на фрионе =)
<UNIm95> SergeyIT согласно ark.intel.com тепловыделение то же. и сейчас размазал термопасту и температура упала
<tagezi> яндекс решил тоже хостинг скриптов сделать )
<tagezi> ваще офигеть )
<tagezi> ну не паразит ли, а? :D
<tagezi> нужно сделать блог ITпаразитология =)
<SergeyIT> tagezi, добавь статью в wiki
<tagezi> на убунту.ру?
<tagezi> да ну.. знаешь сколько паразиты вони устроют... нада их потихому гасить
<SergeyIT> ну так тут их и будут банить )
<SergeyIT> чище на форуме будет
<tagezi> да не.. я лучше в вики на убунту.ру дельное напишу, что бы соосбществу польза была
<tagezi> эта статья в вики никому не поможет по существу
<snql> кто idea 12 с сайта качал? магия, распаковал, права на выполнение выставил. но при ./idea.sh ругается  bash: ./idea.sh: не удалось запустить двоичный файл
 * tagezi ушёл The Moomins досматривать
<SergeyIT> а права х есть?
<tagezi> паследняя серия =(
<snql> SergeyIT << да, выставил
<SergeyIT> а что внутри файла?
<snql> binary data
<snql> хм, в sublime одни нули
<SergeyIT> а почему он sh
<snql> потому что так положено
<snql> http://wiki.jetbrains.net/intellij/Installing_and_running_IntelliJ_IDEA_on_Ubuntu
<snql> есть идеи?
<SergeyIT> как то не встречал *.sh двоичных
<SergeyIT> 5.4 кв шелл скрипт
<SergeyIT> snql, есть идеи?
<artus> идеи зло
<artus> утра
<snql> SergeyIT << нету :(
<SergeyIT> snql, может битый архив был?
<snql> откуда же мне знать чего они двоичных данных в шелл скрипт напихали. я как честный гражданин скачал архив, распаковал и пытаюсь запустить по инструкции
<snql> не знаю :( завтра перекачаю, но не могло же так неповезти
 * SergeyIT имеет привычку до запуска скриптов глянуть на их текст
<artus> SergeyIT, слабак, а как же азарт неизвесности и адреналин захлестывающий волнами в ожидании неведаного?
<SergeyIT> оставляю это экстреламерам
<snql> snql@snqlnote:~/IDEA/idea-IU-129.1359/bin$ hexdump idea.sh \n0000000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000\n*\n0001906
<snql> wtf?
<SergeyIT> вирус
<SergeyIT> зануляет мир
<snql> :(
<SergeyIT> snql, тебя стёрли
<snql> SergeyIT << не смешно
<SergeyIT> тебе конечно
<tagezi> snql: ты триал или фри качал?
<snql> tagezi << триал
<tagezi> ща гляну что там..
<SergeyIT> snql, http://searchcode.com/codesearch/view/40108758
<tagezi> хотя не понятно нафига тебе триал )
<SergeyIT> типа этого должно быть
<snql> tagezi << ключик есть
<tagezi> это не повод
<tagezi> у меня тоже винда куплена, и чо? )
<snql> а почему нет?
<snql> SergeyIT << спасибо, но там посмотреть не в одном файле такая каша, перекачаю, может реально с архивом что
<SergeyIT> snql, а может этот файл генерится во время инсталяции, тогда другая проблема
<tagezi> snql: нет там бинарного кода
<tagezi> покрайне мере из аржива нет
<tagezi> х*
<snql> нашел причину
<snql> через гуй распаковывает криво
<snql> вот такой плохой Ark
<tagezi> эм.. ну я последние, наверное, года два только арком и пользуюсь
<tagezi> нормально всё он распоковывает )
 * SergeyIT крузадер не подводил
<snql> ну зачем мне врать
<snql> 12.04 lts
<tagezi> всем привет )
<tagezi> Эй не спать.
<tagezi> спать нельзя.. можно замёрзнуть и не проснуться
<tagezi> test
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Ну понг, и что?
#ubuntu-ru 2013-10-17
<snql> как называется шрифт слева? http://snql.by/images/intellij_font.png
<snql> а то с коробки не православен вовсе
<tagezi> snql: Monospace Normal?
<tagezi> утра всем
<snql> tagezi << доброе, уже с дроидом поставил, сгодилось
<tagezi> ну как скажешь
<tagezi> есть ещё шрифты robo* чтототам.. от андройда, их тоже можно ставить на убунту и они ничего так
<tagezi> как-то райден тут пиарил поделее сие )
<snql> tagezi << http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Roboto
<tagezi> угу, оно вроде
<tagezi> я не очень шрифтами интересуюсь.. в линуксе их вид сильно завист ит библиотек которыми пользуеться программа для вывода этой фигни на экран
<tagezi> в свое время пытался вид настроить в консоле как в гтерминале у юнити... так и не получилось
<tagezi> в гтерминале, всёравно шрифт капельку потолще и смотриться паакуратнее )
<snql> tagezi << победитель по жизни http://svalko.org/data/2013_10_16_20_29_i_imgur_com_GRNV26h.gif
<tagezi> в шоке..
<tagezi> не, выглядит прикольно, наверное он тоже ржал потом, но когда вот так под тяпкой сасулька вдруг уходит в пространстрво.. страшно жутко )
<tagezi> я уже потёр тот скрин, к сожалению.. там было это хорошо видно
<SergeyIT> тест
<ubuntuhelp> SergeyIT, Есть контакт.
<tagezi> Не знал что ChromiumOS базируеться на Ubuntu
<tagezi> неще, немного в шоке
<SergeyIT> а я и не знаю
<tagezi> SergeyIT: теперь знаешь ))
<tagezi> кстати,  в русской части википедии ни слова про убунту
<tagezi> ну всмысле что ХромОс из убунту слеплена
<SergeyIT> видать кто то с вики убунту не любит, вот и редактирует... есть такие
<SergeyIT> сегодня релиз, а народу и не прибавляется... раньше было оживленнее
<tagezi> Ну, наверное большинство перелезло на жабер, там можно матом ругаться, про порнуху болтать и офтопить по чем зря
<tagezi> зачем в  Knoppix стоит LibreOffice? о_О
<tagezi> А программы воспроизведения и записи мультимедиа? о_О
<tagezi> чото я видимо не понимаю в жизни
<SergeyIT> изучаешь дистры?
<tagezi> угу, потихоньку.. есть очень интересные чудовища )
<tagezi> да и надоел мне этот срач, типа: во всём виноват гном, кде.. арч убожество.. и всё в таком духе.. хочеться немного понимать что происходит
<JohnDoe_71Rus> прямо таки чудовища
<JohnDoe_71Rus> tagezi: http://www.slitaz.org/ru/ не видел еще?
<SergeyIT> знаешь, почему у нас так много матюгаются, особенно те, у кого вечные проблемы?
<tagezi> потому что ничего не знают
<tagezi> JohnDoe_71Rus: http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/1/1b/Linux_Distribution_Timeline.svg
<tagezi> я начал сверху, пока только до кнопиксов добрался )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ты по этой карте топаешь?
<tagezi> угу, пока этого достаточно, я думаю
<tagezi> там многое сдохло, правда
<tagezi> JohnDoe_71Rus: ты знаешь лучше ресурс? )
<SergeyIT> потому что техника любит уважительное отношение - чем больше ругаешься, тем больше она отказывает
<JohnDoe_71Rus> оружъе любит ласку, заботу и смазку (с)
<tagezi> JohnDoe_71Rus: он дебиан подобный?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> он lxde но по той карте самостоятельное создание
<tagezi> не, я про менеджер пакетов
<tagezi> там какой-то маразм несут про микроскопические гуи, и ничего по существу
<JohnDoe_71Rus> пакеты свои
<JohnDoe_71Rus> не расковыривал
<tagezi> интересно
<tagezi> Drupal — мощный движок CMS, использующий PHP/MySQL
<tagezi> лол ))
<tagezi> мы все такие микроскопические, что можем позволить себе такого монстра )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> tagezi: не знаю зачем, запихнул slitaz в netboot на работе
<tagezi> ну он реально странен.. он даже дистр для востановления )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> tagezi: в чем заключается твой интерес? Скачать live и посмотреть в виртуалке
<tagezi> ну, эт само собой сделаем.. просто хотелось не просто тыкать кнопки а почитать сначало.. а у него какая-то всё вода без конкретики (
<gomuro> http://www.slitaz.org/ru/doc/
<tagezi> я там и читаю
<tagezi> MA Drid Linu X
<tagezi> Линукс сделаный для школ мадрила )
<tagezi> по утверждению википедии стоит во всех школах )
<snql> на виртуалке разве что впиленной в традиционное windows xp
<tagezi> snql: ты учлся в школе мадрида?
<snql> я прочитал "мандрива"
<snql> забей
<tagezi> snql: сексуальные фантазии? )
<snql> почему сексуальные?
<tagezi> как-то я не долюбливая мандриву )
<tagezi> незна.. я с ней в своё время на плясался
<tagezi> наверное даже больше чем с флайдрагонбсд )
<snql> да нормальная система, кеды, куча софта встроенного. все годно. для домохозяек лучше не придумаешь
<snql> убунту поставь с коробки, так там пилить ее и пилить, в отл. от мандривы
<tagezi> хочешь сказать что русские допилили наконец? )
<snql> меня всегда все там устраивало
<tagezi> ну, у меня с коробки стоит и ничего пилиного
<tagezi> если только цвета поменял слегка
<tagezi> а с мандривой с дровами помнбсношался долго, потом забил
<tagezi> блин, помоему за месяц со всеми дистрами крадко не познакомиться
<tagezi> ваще.. наражали
<tagezi> SergeyIT: ты PelicanHPC GNU Linux  пользовал? )
<SergeyIT> издеваешься )
<tagezi> ну, почти )
<tagezi> нужно же как-то вас заставлять говорить )))
<SergeyIT> не отвлекай - день релиза, все судорожно качают, устанавливают и ищут баги
<tagezi> хотя пеликан делался для паралельных вычислений, у него первое назнание было ПаралелКнопикс, я думал может быть ты для своих физических расчетов пробовал...
<SergeyIT> для моих расчетов старенького П4 за глаза
<tagezi> хорошо что не АК-47 )
<andrex> SergeyIT, давай я те подгою ору *86 ты из них p4 соберешь))
<andrex> г*
<andrex> паралельные вычисления бум делать))
<SergeyIT> считать можно на чем угодно, главное - правильно поставить задачу
<andrex> не у нас то супер компутер будет)
<SergeyIT> знаю людей, которым всегда не хватает мощности компутера, мне их жалко
<tagezi> ну просто кто-то использует компьютер, а кто-то ещё и мозг )
<matrixd> !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<matrixd> !log
<ubuntuhelp> Логи системных событий искать в /var/log/ или в папке настроек вашей софтинки
<matrixd> ребзя, а как тут логи посмотреть?
<matrixd> логи канала...
<tagezi> а тебе зачем? )
<matrixd> прсото интересно
<matrixd> я вот зашел, а вы уже что-то обсуждаете... а я не в теме...
<tagezi> matrixd: да они обсуждают как из 86 собрать супер комп )
<tagezi> andrex: кстати, а где логи? ссылка мертвая
<tagezi> блин чото хотел умное сказать и забыл... ( не так часто и бывает же
<SergeyIT> тёмные вы ( http://logs.ubuntu.ru/
<tagezi> о, а чо ссылку то не поменяют?
<tagezi> artus: аларм )
<andrex> !log
<ubuntuhelp> Логи системных событий искать в /var/log/ или в папке настроек вашей софтинки
<andrex> !logs
<ubuntuhelp> Логи канала #ubuntu-ru можно найти на http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ или http://logs.ubuntu.ru
<andrex> tagezi, все норм
<tagezi> andrex: http://help.ubuntu.ru/terms/irc
<tagezi> у меня прав не хватает поправить, насколько я понимаю
<andrex> аа
<SergeyIT> tagezi, вот тема http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=229459.0
<andrex> ща поправим
<andrex> чет везде ссылки кривые
<andrex> а нет не поправлю))
<andrex> такшто пущай они тама сами :D
<tagezi> нувот, значит всё впорядке, мы просто следы путаем )
<tagezi> может пожаловаться на Серёгу в форуме модератору... )
<andrex> были еще кривые на притензиях к модерированию этого чана но я попросил исправили)
<andrex> быстро причем
<SergeyIT> tagezi, ябедничать нехорошо (
<andrex> tagezi, давай)
<andrex> SergeyIT, нас больше
<andrex> ухты 34 человека а я даж незаметил)
<andrex> ну - 3 бота
<andrex> и - 1 скай
<tagezi> эт потому что ведём беседу с самого утра.. вот привлекаются )
<andrex> и офофофофофофоф
<SergeyIT> ну он постоянно здесь, но молчит
<tagezi> толпу создаёт )
<andrex> да он и в жабере молчит
<andrex> тока летает иногда
<tagezi> ну, он может логи пишет, занят, не успевает говорить )
<andrex> от руки
<tagezi> угу )
<tagezi> http://goo.gl/hctTRm
<matrixd> кстати, про логи: http://logs.ubuntu.ru/irc/freenode/2013/10/17/%23ubuntu-ru.log
<andrex> ии?
<matrixd> не знаю
<stasdizzi> Всех с Релизом !!!
<andrex> опа
* andrex changed the topic of #ubuntu-ru to: Ubuntu Russian - Official IRC channel | Прочтите правила: http://goo.gl/ef85w | Скачать:http://goo.gl/EVdTg | Текущая версия: 13.10 | Бот-помощник: !help | FAQ: http://goo.gl/xFjsu | Перед тем, как задать вопрос - прочтите http://goo.gl/MQjd9
<Kyshtynbai> Соуси Саламандыр вроде бы как вышел!
<tagezi> да ладно.. у меня последнее обновление позовчера было
<tagezi> =)
<tagezi> сегодня вчера и сегодня пару либ только обновили )
<tagezi> наверное название меняли :D
<SergeyIT> скачал 1 минута, закатал на флешку (покурить не успел), думаю - когда посмотреть (
<tagezi> бросай курить )
<SergeyIT> а что делать то, загружатся будет долго (
<NoOova> фсем превед
<[Raiden]> ку
<andrex> re
<andrex> dbul
<[Raiden]> самый тихий релиз на этом канале.
<andrex> а чему шуметь то))
<baronos> Для nexus не допилили релиз, так что пофиг
<andrex> убунту выпостила набор багов 13.10, ураа товаристчи)
<Kyshtynbai> Кто уже поставил?
<[Raiden]> Бароносу надоело мучить гномы на писи ,решил помучить убунту на телефонах )
<andrex> Kyshtynbai, да у мну стоит оно давно)
<Kyshtynbai> и каг)?
<andrex> в пыли вся
<andrex> поюзал нажоело забил
<andrex> сижу на 12.4
<Kyshtynbai> Будем ждать 14.04!
<[Raiden]> а юнити в 13.10 уже работает через мир или ещё нет?
<[Raiden]> а то сидя в кде не трудно пропустить благие вести )
<[Raiden]> или в винде
<only_you> мир отложили в 13.10
<[Raiden]> ясно
<[Raiden]> Я раньше слышал что отложили xmir
<only_you> убунту тач на мире в 13.10. а в десктопе хмир отложили) мир на десктопе не раньше 14.10 обещали
<[Raiden]> ок
<tagezi> хм.. а как посмотрите тестовая убунта или нормальная?
<tagezi> а то у меня сегодня обновки так и не пришли ещё =(
<aleksei`> всем ку
<[Raiden]> девелопмен тбранч надпись обычн оубирается дня за 2-3 или даже раньше
<[Raiden]> так что уже никак ты не посмотришь.
<[Raiden]> мне тоже сегодня не приходят. Но не боись, за первые месяца 3 обычно самая текучка обновлений
<[Raiden]> хотя, если ты ещё с кубунты не убежал, то тут текучка может быть другая.
<tagezi> у меня последние дни по пол гига заливалось, а вчера уде пару либ обновилось только и чегодня тоде пару либ, и всё
<tagezi> призовую игру дали как почётному тестировщику, месяц бесплатного тестирования )
<tagezi> ну, ладно.. я просто подумал насамом деле что сломал что-то опять
<tagezi> со своими экспериментами
<tagezi> лан, довечера
<l-ectrik> доброго всем
<[Raiden]> большого и чистого
<SergeyIT> ку
<SergeyIT> привет из 13.10
<baronos> А как же только лтс?)
<SergeyIT> я с лайва )
<only_you> как вам новая раскладка в 13.10? (:
<[Raiden]> SergeyIT, выкрутился
<SergeyIT> [Raiden]: пришел туда, где народу больше?
<[Raiden]> SergeyIT: релиз, зашел посмотреть что творится.
<SergeyIT> пробовал?
<[Raiden]> пока только в виртуалке и только кде версию
<SergeyIT> а я с лайва (юнити)
<[Raiden]> её уже переписали на кути или нет ещё?
<only_you> все стабильно (к*,л*,убунту)
<SergeyIT> да вроде нет, хотя не смотрел (
<[Raiden]> ясно
<only_you> на кюти пока только убунту тач
<[Raiden]> понятно )
<SergeyIT> поломали переключение раскладки клавы
<SergeyIT> в синезубе бага - с панели значек исчезает при выключении
<[Raiden]>  а в к сделали новый конекшен менеджер, вроде нормальный.
<SergeyIT> и FF упал
<[Raiden]> ну нормально ) месяца за 3 пофиксят ))
<SergeyIT> к вайфаю без проблем подключился
<only_you> SergeyIT: исчезающий значок блютуза, после віключение, ето не баг, а фича
<SergeyIT> это баг
<SergeyIT> что, чтобы включить надо в установки лезть?
<only_you> апаратную клавишу нажать
<SergeyIT> на самсунге не работает
<SergeyIT> only_you, тем более у значка синезуба есть установка - видимый
<tagezi> тест
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Понг.
<tagezi> блин, народу набижало, и все молчат как всегда
<tagezi> первые проблеммы начались, в г+ жалуються )
<only_you> основная проблема, ето раскладка
<tagezi> угу, на нею и жалуються
<tagezi> блин, как запилить в куасел проверку орфографии? ))
<tagezi> дастал мягкий знак.. с проверкой хоть чуть-чуть пореже буду ставить )
<[Raiden]> РАскладка наверное перекочевала из гном3. Я видел какое-то обсуждение у федорщиков некоторое время назад
<[Raiden]> Хотя может то был другой глюк.
<only_you> да гномері совсем там упоролись
<only_you> когда уже убунту на кюти переведут..
<only_you> лучше бі за основу кдешній софт взяли
<only_you> на наутилус смотрю и плачу кровавіми слезами
<[Raiden]> Привет украинцам )
<only_you> (:
<tagezi> не переведут её на кде
<[Raiden]> Я тоже жду когда перепишут юнити на кути, но не для перехода для него, а что бы это простимулировало написание софта на кути.
<tagezi> косманавт свою юнити толкает во все щели
<[Raiden]> *на него
<only_you> ну то, что происходит с гтк и гномом, ето же писец
<only_you> я не про переход на кде, а что бі за основу взяли кдешній софт
<only_you> кде софт + юнити
<tagezi> если возьмут кде софт, то почти всё кде вставят
<only_you> кде5
<tagezi> кде софт между собой сильно связан
<only_you> ето 4
<tagezi> а с пятым пока нифига не понятно, api ещё не устананился.. погоди голик перед тем как что-то придумываать с ним
<only_you> ну так ето явно не раньше, чем с 14.10
<only_you> а пока еще сидим на софте из гнома
<only_you> простор там еще есть. тулбарі и менб віпилить
<only_you> *меню
<only_you> на их место кнопу "ЗБС" запилить
<only_you> и будет гномерам счастье
<tagezi> начсет кде 5 пока рано говорить как там всё будет
<tagezi> они опять наражают классов которые копируют кути но кастрированы, но зато тянут 95% кде за собой, и будет всем счастье в новом тысячелетии )
<only_you> писали, что работают в етом направлении. больше не будет кдеешная софтина все кеді тянуть
<[Raiden]> Думаю никто не будет сильно разделять хорошо интегрированный софт. Может даже возрастёт интеграция
<[Raiden]> в кде 5
<[Raiden]> проще для кде написать даш и панель сунуть в бок, чем переносить кде на юнити
<[Raiden]> скорее всег оюнити будет содержать первое время очень мног огтк софта
<only_you> ну взять кде и написать юнити8 на кюти вместо плазмі
<only_you> профит
<[Raiden]> а дальше смотря как пойдёт
<only_you> правда, тот еще глюкодром снова начнется
<[Raiden]> only_you: технически это можно и вместо плазмы и поверх. Н оя думаю каноникал так не сделает. Они как паравоз котоырй не может свернуть )
<only_you> как в 11.03
<[Raiden]> есть кстати заменитель плазмы be::shell
<[Raiden]> yf ltdbfyfhnt tcnm crhbyijns
<[Raiden]> на девианарте ест ьскриншоты
<only_you> ето что-то наподобе разор-кюти?
<only_you> которій уже лхде стал
<[Raiden]> не совсем.
<[Raiden]> и это в общем для гиков, там ковыряться надо что бы настроить определенный вид.
<[Raiden]> http://be-desk.deviantart.com/gallery/40965340
<[Raiden]> http://www.deviantart.com/art/Japan-381050145
<[Raiden]> и я не знаю развивается или нет, в начале года встречался...
<[Raiden]> лол http://fc07.deviantart.net/fs71/f/2012/289/9/7/kde_be__shell_bespin_quickshot_love_this_wp_lol__by_craazyt-d5hzzwx.png
<tagezi> )
<tagezi> а на каком дистре основан android?
<[Raiden]> не знаю даже были ли какой-то начальный проект или с 0
<[Raiden]> в википедии надо глянуть
<tagezi> в вики часто не точности есть, к сожалению
<tagezi> например, не сразу догоняешь что ChromiumOS основана на убунту
<[Raiden]> Ну, может и не сразу, но это нигде не скрывается )
<[Raiden]> включая википедию
<tagezi> ну, а MeeGo основано на федоре )
<tagezi> тоже.. вот фиг поймёшь из фразы "В MeeGo используются наработки проектов Maemo (от Nokia), Moblin (от Intel), а также таких Linux-проектов как Fedora, Debian, OpenSUSE. Многие частные компании принимают участие в разработке и адаптации MeeGo: Intel (на сегодня основной
<tagezi> участник проекта), Nokia, AMD, Novell, ASUS, Acer, MSI и другие."
<[Raiden]> Ну по разному бывает. тут был омног опроктов котоыре объединили усилия. А в случае с андройдом, если верить википедии, то она с нуля разработана андройд инк, которую гугл купила
<tagezi> Википедию пишут люди, во что верят, то и писюкают, они даже иногда забывают ссылки ставить.. а иногда ставят а по ссылке противоположное написано )
<[Raiden]> бывает мб. Но статьи не редко правятся и дополняются со временем.
<[Raiden]> В любом случае еси это не устраивает, есть масса источников, вклчюая указанные там же.
<[Raiden]> я личн очасто пользуюсь, редко подводит )
<tagezi> ну. я тоже пользуюсь вики.. но приходиться всё перепроверять, или читать не только на русском хотябы
<tagezi> столько много линуксов заказаных правительствами стран
<tagezi> для школ восновном
<tagezi> ваще просто
<only_you> та про arch, что ли)
<only_you> *ты
<tagezi> нет, пока я только дебианподобные расматриваю дистры
<only_you> шутка не удалась(
<tagezi> )
<andrex> смеятсо посе слова лопата
<andrex> л
<tagezi> andrex: а ты чего не спишь?
<tagezi> у тебя уже утро почти
#ubuntu-ru 2013-10-18
<andrex> ии?
<andrex> я арбайтен ужо)
<tagezi> andrex:  ты наверное раб )
<tagezi> у тебя 9 часов утра субботы
<tagezi> помоему
<tagezi> да..
<tagezi> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Impi_Linux
<tagezi> вот откуда у убунты ноги ростут )
<andrex> эмм пятницы
<andrex> tagezi, ты наверное из будущего)
<[Raiden]> Фины уже похмеляются )
<tagezi> блин, точно
<tagezi> пятницы.. вчераже был четверг
<andrex> а я всю неделю тоже путолся
<tagezi> =)) это всё привычка по пятницам на дачу ездить а не по четвергам )
<tagezi> странно, 2 статьи расходяться во мнениях
<tagezi> в датах и последовательностях
<tagezi> http://www.niel3d.com/niel2/uploads/newbb2/2_45627e0067fe7.jpg
<tagezi> ещё, помоему испанци и итальянцы, они просто поешаны на линуксах.. они сначала форкали дебиан, создавая языковые дистры, а потом стали форкать убунту, прям не переименовывая старый форк )
<only_you> не, http://fc07.deviantart.net/fs71/f/2012/289/9/7/kde_be__shell_bespin_quickshot_love_this_wp_lol__by_craazyt-d5hzzwx.png ето поярче будет)
<andrex> повешаны)
<tagezi> если сравнивать с руским, выглядит это примерно так: ИрДеб - Дистрибутив иркутского языка, Моседеб - дистр московского языка, пибедеб - дистр питерсткого языка ... ваще просто
<tagezi> и в хелпе к Иркутскому писать: Повешай тот плазмойд туда
<tagezi> мне PelicanHPC понравился.. у них есть ливка. и макрос, который просто доставляет нужные пакеты.. хошь ствься с ливки, хошь ставь скриптом..
<tagezi> а с этими языковыми дистрами только путаница и создаёться ощущение что люди не знали как языковой пакет сделать
<Scrimmer> tagezi: qq
<tagezi> SergeyIT: как погода в питере?
<SergeyIT> слабый дождичек иногда
<SergeyIT> http://meteoinfo.by/radar/?q=RUSP
<tagezi> я вчера приехал, пока ехал чуть машину снегом не занесло.. на даче сугробы.. сейчас дождь - подтаяло немного
<SergeyIT> лыжи готовь )
<tagezi> да я уже присматриваюсь )
<SergeyIT> а лучше ездовых собак
<tagezi> хотя старые мукачевские бескида - это тяжело заменить
<SergeyIT> tagezi: ты что там творишь? http://top.rbc.ru/spb_sz/18/10/2013/882910.shtml
<tagezi> SergeyIT: а почему на фотке номера на машинах российские? )
<SergeyIT> какая была фотка - ту и вставили
<tagezi> блин, читаешь Российские новости: "Аларм, финляндию накрыли снежные уроганы, люди замерзают от голода и холода.. аларм"
<tagezi> читаем финские новости: "Поиция финляндии рекомендут поставить зимнюю резину, из-за снегопадов было зафиксировано несколько съездов машин и перевернулось 2 грезовика."
<SergeyIT>  так это во всем мире дурналюги так работают )
<tagezi> у нас вчера немного колбасило интеренет, наверное пол часа.. пока проблем не видел больше
<tagezi> про 2 тысячи я не понял чего... но помоему там не домов.. а то что деревья нависают на провода
<tagezi> и могут привести к обрыву
<SergeyIT> это дома, в которых электричество пропало
<tagezi> ну, это значит всё северное саво
<tagezi> но снегопады реальные
<tagezi> у нас опять начались, скоро нужно будет брать лопату и сугробы раскидывать
<SergeyIT> вот и работу нашел )
<tagezi> SergeyIT: да, работы на даче дофига.. после того как фины тут ремонт сделали, теперь можно клининговую компанию создавать по уборке участка и дома
<JohnDoe_71Rus> фины сделали ремонт и не убрали за собой мусор?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а еще европейцы называется. наверное тоже молдаван с таджиками нанимали
<tagezi> да они местами хуже чем таджики
<Kyshtynbai> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> Kyshtynbai, Понг.
<tagezi> и я вообще не знаю что думать, при том что в финке всё вылизано, и мусор нужно искать что бы найти.. вот так загадить участок и дом
<tagezi> аа.. 1 сек
<Kyshtynbai> Таджыки это да. Давеча присутствовал на разгрузке 20тонной машыны с плиткой гранитной, так таджыки работают только если на них смотрит прораб, а как только он отвернётся, они садятся и курят, играют в телефон и прочее).
<Kyshtynbai> Во всяком случаем мне так показалось).
<Scrimmer> tagezi: привет?
<tagezi> Scrimmer: привет
<tagezi> а все остальные у тебя в игноре?
<Scrimmer> ты мне?
<tagezi> а ты тут ещё когото видишь? )
<Scrimmer> Kyshtynbai его например
<tagezi> а чо сним не поздаровался? )
<Scrimmer> andrex: доров
<Scrimmer> а я с ними никогда и не здороваюсь :D
 * Kyshtynbai пожимает плечами.
<Scrimmer> Kyshtynbai: ну привет
<Scrimmer> о_0
<Kyshtynbai> !xml
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='xml'
<Kyshtynbai> Scrimmer: ку.
<Kyshtynbai> tagezi: у тебя бывает что квирк отваливается от этого канала, и только после перезапуска клиента восстанавливает связь?
<tagezi> Kyshtynbai: у меня не квирк.. квирк у райдена
<tagezi> у меня куассел
<Kyshtynbai> ааа, учтём-с.
<tagezi> блютус заработал нормально на телефоне вроде )
<Kyshtynbai> актуален ли он щас?..
<Kyshtynbai> Разве что для гарнитурке.
<tagezi> ну, фотки сбрасывать с телефона на комп )
<tagezi> http://storage5.static.itmages.ru/i/13/1018/h_1382091728_1057769_68565111d9.jpg
<tagezi> вот такое добро на всех окнах оставленно.. вроме отпечатков
<tagezi> но это ещё пол беды... они умудрились оставить разводы силикона.. чем его снимать ума не приложу
<tagezi> http://storage9.static.itmages.ru/i/13/1018/h_1382091850_5263042_4cb90cd7cd.jpg
<tagezi> тоже чудо... в одном окне
<tagezi> всмысле это не на окне, а между стёкол =)
<Kyshtynbai> растворителем?
<Kyshtynbai> между? а как они туда залезли?
<tagezi> не, туда можно залезть, просто ну нужно быть такими таджиками )
<Kyshtynbai> хыхы).
<tagezi> Kyshtynbai: какой растворитель жрёт силикон?
<Kyshtynbai> да ацетоном попробуй, может возьмёт?
<tagezi> не, ацетон силикон не берёт, однозначно
<Kyshtynbai> http://www.spieshecker.ru/catalog.asp?kid=61&cid=2651
<Kyshtynbai> :) гугля всё знает!
<tagezi> к качеству стекла и рам у меня почти нет притензий, сделано офигеть как.. стекло после того как надраил, ощущение что их фообще нет, причем их там 3 подряд )
<tagezi> Kyshtynbai: спасибо.. с тестем посоветуюсь
<JohnDoe_71Rus> синезуб актуален для гарнитуры, и устройств ввода (air moise, keyboard, joypad)
<Kyshtynbai> посоветуйся). а я пойду чего-нибудь съем.
<tagezi> ну, мне только для телефоки, быстрые говнофотки
<tagezi> сори за слово, но качество реально такое )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> кстати, есть мыши и клавы, вроде как синезуб но только с родным приемником. С другим приемниками подружить реально?
<Scrimmer> хм, а есть тут кто с 27 дюймовыми мониторами?
<Scrimmer> и разрешением 1920х1080 ?
<Scrimmer> или мб кто щупал такие?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> дома самсунг 23'
<Scrimmer> не, надо 27 с таким разрешением
<tagezi> 27 - это телевизор
<Scrimmer> пчему ето ?
<Scrimmer> большой слишком ?)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> телевизор, если есть тюнер. иначе просто дисплей
<tagezi> угу
<Scrimmer> ну хз, я заказал 27
<Scrimmer> грят трушечка, попробую, че)
<Scrimmer> а то мои 20 уже не очень
<JohnDoe_71Rus> мои 23 тоже 1920
<Scrimmer> знаю
<tagezi> уже ны на буке 17 '' и тоже разрешение )
<Scrimmer> а вот этого я не понимаю
<Scrimmer> зачем?
<tagezi> к асусу вопросы
<JohnDoe_71Rus> зачем на айпаде 2048x1536
<Scrimmer> а вот там - самое то, смотрится качественно, а на ноутах - все очень мелкое
<SergeyIT> Scrimmer, у тебя разрешение будет как у 15" 1024х768
<Scrimmer> посмотримс
<SergeyIT> арихметика
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Scrimmer: то есть на ноуте в 17" 1920 это мелко. а на айпаде 9" 2048  в самый раз?
<Scrimmer> дык, ты не забывай про операционки то
<Scrimmer> на айпаде ось специально заточена под такое разрешение, что бы удобно было
<JohnDoe_71Rus> да хоть дос
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ну тогда я уверен что гном2 изначально под 2048 разрабатывался )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> потому как первый раз я его щупал на 1024 экране, и многие окна не помещались
<tagezi> JohnDoe_71Rus: не докапывайся до него, он так и не смог осилить универ, хороши что писать умеет )
<SergeyIT> Scrimmer, думаю не комфортно будет. Только кино смотреть
<lorddaedra> Привет! Помогите, пожалуйста: я пробовал обновиться с 13.04 => 13.10 на сервере. В момент, когда он предложил удалить ненужные пакеты, я попросил его показать их список и установщик вылетел с критической ошибкой. http://pastebin.com/ERjvpfVN http://pastebin.com/5wm57Fpp
<lorddaedra> http://pastebin.com/VmG7xP7r Как мне завершить установку (посмотреть список старых пакетов и удалить их)? (Я сделал apt-get autoclean, clean и autoremove, удалились старые ядра и всё)
<lorddaedra> я открыл тему здесь: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2181498
<lorddaedra> "Произошла критическая ошибка Пожалуйста, сообщите об этой ошибке и включите файлы /var/log/dist-upgrade/main.log и /var/log/dist-upgrade/apt.log в ваш отчёт. Обновление было отменено.Ваш оригинальный файл sources.list был сохранён в /etc/apt/sources.list.distUpgrade." В общем, я сообщÐ
<lorddaedra> :-)
<SergeyIT> ссзб - сырой софт ставить на сервер
<SergeyIT> !255 > lorddaedra
<ubuntuhelp> lorddaedra, please see my private message
<SergeyIT> да и форум есть на ubuntu.ru
<lorddaedra> SergeyIT, а какой IRC клиент лучше использовать на Mac OS X?
<lorddaedra> я решил написать глобально, так как проблема, похоже, общая
<UNIm95> lorddaedra: тут вроде канал об убунте
<lorddaedra> я не ставил бета-версии на сервер, это релиз
<lorddaedra> UNIm95, мне просто пришло какое-то странное сообщение от какого-то ubuntu help, я не понял, что делать
<lorddaedra> ubuntuhelp: <SergeyIT> wants you to know: У кривых IRC-клиентов существуют сложности с корректной передачей сообщений более 255 символов. Ваш - именно такой. Уважайте собеседников, смените клиент или печатайте сообщения короче.
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='SergeyIT'
<UNIm95>  lorddaedra: ты правила канала читал(ла)?
<SergeyIT> lorddaedra, что не lts (+2 месяца) - обычно не релиз
<SergeyIT> lorddaedra, печатай сообщения короче
<lorddaedra> Сергей, ок
<UNIm95> SergeyIT:  будь добр через 10 секунд напиши мое имя.
<SergeyIT> lorddaedra, кстати, у меня на сервере 10.04.4 lts
<SergeyIT> UNIm95:
<UNIm95> SergeyIT: Спасибо
<SergeyIT> попал... или повторить очередью?
<UNIm95> SergeyIT: Нет. пробывал плагин у пиджина
<UNIm95> пробовал*
<lorddaedra> Сергей, мне нужны свежие PostgreSQL (9.3) и Python (3.3)
<lorddaedra> поэтому я обновился
<lorddaedra> Версия пайтона обновилась 3.3.1 => 3.3.2
<Svetlana> как. его не называют питоном?
<Svetlana> как на самом деле правильно?
<UNIm95> Svetlana:  на английском правильно пайтон. по-русски питон
<lorddaedra> Светлана, https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Монти_Пайтон
<lorddaedra> в честь него назван
<lorddaedra> https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Пайтон
<lorddaedra> https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Питон (а вот это змея)
<lorddaedra> я называю пайтон чтобы не путать со змеёй
<lorddaedra> но, думаю, это не так важно, оба варианта приемлимы
<Svetlana> Я PERL по-английски просто не знаю как произносить, питон знала неправильно. Спасибо.
<SergeyIT> Svetlana, правильно - С++
<tagezi> да, хотя сейчас начинает приобладать произношение как qt
<lorddaedra> ребят, вы о чём? они же совсем не конкуренты
<tagezi> кто?
<lorddaedra> PERL С++ qt
<tagezi> а кто сказал что конкуренты?
<lorddaedra> наверное, я не так понял смысл фразы =)
<lorddaedra> так кто-нибудь подскажет, что мне делать?
<lorddaedra> как удалить пакеты, которые не удалил установщик?
<lorddaedra> в конце обновления
<lorddaedra> он хотел удалить 42 пакета...
<lorddaedra> я попробовал apt-get clean auto clean autoremove и удалились только старые ядра
<lorddaedra> а как мне удалить остальные старые пакеты?
<andrex> пп че тебе не сиделось на 12.4
<andrex> 13*
<lorddaedra> да какая уже разница?)
<lorddaedra> я не боюсь обновлений, у меня есть бэкапы всего и вся
<lorddaedra> вопрос в том, как починить
<andrex> ручками
<andrex> кдали из кеша пта
<andrex> du -sh /var/cache/apt/archives/
<andrex> а все что при установке собирался удалить, он удалил
<andrex> обновив
<lorddaedra> он написал 72K	/var/cache/apt/archives/
<tagezi> http://goo.gl/lwht1M
<andrex> нету тама у тя ничего
<andrex> tagezi, бугага
<andrex> обоина для хомячков
<lorddaedra> просто странно, он писал про 42 пакета, а откуда они тогда
<lorddaedra> http://pastebin.com/ERjvpfVN
<lorddaedra> количество тех, что я удалил с помощью apt-get clean, autoclean, autoremove было меньше
<andrex> ну ты кеш очистил)
<andrex> Пожалуйста, сообщите об этой ошибке и включите файлы
<andrex> /var/log/dist-upgrade/main.log и /var/log/dist-upgrade/apt.log в ваш
<andrex> отчёт. Обновление было отменено.
<andrex> делай)
<lorddaedra> так я уже сделал
<lorddaedra> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2181498
<SergeyIT> lorddaedra, и русифицировать сервер - это нехорошо
<lorddaedra> согласен, но раз такая фича есть - её обязательно будут использовать
<SergeyIT> представь разрабов, если к ним лог попадает на китайском
<lorddaedra> есть же google translate
<lorddaedra> когда мне была нужна SAP, я читал с его помощью документацию на немецком
<lorddaedra> на английском нужной не было
<andrex> apt-file тебя спасет
<andrex> но мне бы пофиг было)
<lorddaedra> а как использовать apt-file для решения моей проблемы?
<lorddaedra> (посмотрел man)
<lorddaedra> и ещё я не очень понял про эти ошибки
<lorddaedra> я сделал отчёт как и было там написано
<lorddaedra> куда мне его отправить чтобы получить официальное сообщение
<lorddaedra> о том, что они сожалеют бла-бла-бла и сделают всё необходимое
<lorddaedra> чтобы пофиксить ошибку
<lorddaedra> я его просто выложил на форуме, но не уверен, что это правильно
<andrex> на ланчпад
<andrex> !bugreport
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='bugreport'
<lorddaedra> им стоит обновить сообщение чтобы было понятно, куда постить, думаю, конверсия низкая
<lorddaedra> многие из тех, кто делает такие отчёты, просто не знают куда постить а искать уже лень
<lorddaedra> решают свою задачу и забивают
<tagezi> большинство ваще просто забивает
<rapidsp> ку
<tagezi> ой, забывает
<rapidsp> а как узнать, какой DM отрабатывает?
<rapidsp> kdm, gdm или че...
<tagezi> а у тебя их куча поставленно?
<rapidsp> ну в pam.d смотрю много чего
<rapidsp> gdm вроде меняю, а он не реагирует никак
<andrex> !launchpad
<ubuntuhelp> Launchpad это коллекция сервисов разработки для проектов программ с открытым кодом. Так же это система отслеживания ошибок Ubuntu и многое другое. См. https://launchpad.net/
<tagezi> rapidsp: в процесах кто торчит?
<rapidsp> да вроде gdm...
<tagezi> ну, если в процесе гdm то он и работает )
<rapidsp> да шо та как то...
<tagezi> rapidsp: а у тебя что стоит?
<tagezi> у меня кде и лфйтдм
<tagezi> лайтдм*
<lorddaedra> я засабмиттил баг https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1241533
<tagezi> давай зачетку, пять поставим )
<lorddaedra> я горжусь собой))
<tagezi> у меня после багрепорта прошло 2 месяца, перед тем как поправили... и их приэтом каждый день кидали этим багом
<tagezi> я помню как-то в очередной раз зашёл, а там 2 страницы подтверждений
<lorddaedra> )) кстати, а у убунты есть платная поддержка ведь?
<tagezi> да
<lorddaedra> а сколько такое стоит ориентировочно у них?
<SergeyIT> закажи, расскажешь
<tagezi> я думаю там всё индивидуально
<rapidsp> ааа... оно на gdm-password смотрит собако
<tagezi> и баг они раньше всёравно не исправят )
<SergeyIT> от $ зависит
<tagezi> лондон.. фунты стерлинги )
<SergeyIT> да хоть стервинги
<lorddaedra> а как делают релизы - релиз - это тоже пакет?
<SergeyIT> их не делают, а ваяют... ваятели
<SergeyIT> http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/c%D0%BE%D0%B7%D0%B4%D0%B0%D0%BD%D0%B8%D0%B5_%D1%81%D0%B2%D0%BE%D0%B5%D0%B3%D0%BE_%D0%B4%D0%B8%D1%81%D1%82%D1%80%D0%B8%D0%B1%D1%83%D1%82%D0%B8%D0%B2%D0%B0_linux
<[Raiden]> .
<tagezi> райден отметился что зашёл ))
<[Raiden]> проверка просто. Переехал на 13.10
<tagezi> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/1/1b/Linux_Distribution_Timeline.svg
<tagezi> вам что мало систем что ли?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> [Raiden]: лови глюки, отправляй баги :)
<tagezi> помоему дистры есть для кого угодно, даже для собак марсиан говорящих исключительно на юпитерском диалекте
<JohnDoe_71Rus> tagezi: сколько из них не смердят если в них потыкать. живые в смысле
<[Raiden]> Установщик в кубунте в режиме лайва крайне нестабилен. И ещё наткнулся на тему что раздел в бтрфс не мог установщик форматнуть. mkfs.btrfs хотела ключик force , а установщик не в курсе таких сложностей.
<[Raiden]> Но в целом, устанвоить удалось, слава tty
<JohnDoe_71Rus> таки фуллинсталл. обновлять не рискнул )
<tagezi> JohnDoe_71Rus: незнаю, я ещё не все потыкал )
<[Raiden]> в общем пилить ещё и пилить
<JohnDoe_71Rus> да скока ж можно пилить
<tagezi> столько скоько нужно
<[Raiden]> есть ещё 1 проблема с юзом алтернативных фс. Например бтрфс поддерживает сжатие, но выбрать в установщике добавочные опции невозможно.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> тут слышал фразу "пилит жена, а доски отрезают"
<[Raiden]> требуются консольыне манипуляции которые выше уровня начального юзера
<[Raiden]> В общем установщик кубунты\убунты на двоечку.
<tagezi> ну, можно надеяться, что убунту перестанет свою хрень гнать и наконец выйдет из репозиториев анстэйбл, хотя бы в тест
<[Raiden]> ну кому что. Я бы не хотел что бы софт был старее чем сча.
<tagezi> тоесть ты не хочешь что бы он был стабильнее?
<[Raiden]> просто надо решать некотоыре проблемы до релиза ) Те на которые я наступил слишком очевидны и не касаюстя софта. Только идеологии устанвоки и самого установщика.
<tagezi> ты просишь, что бы программы были стабильнее, но при этом отказываешься от стабильности
<SergeyIT> [Raiden], который раз наступаешь?
<tagezi> логика где?
<[Raiden]> Я хочу что бы отбор софта был лучше, но не старее по возможнсти )
<[Raiden]> Меня бы вообще устроил ролинг
<tagezi> ставь экстилам дебиановский, самый свежий совт будет
<tagezi> экстримал
<[Raiden]> SergeyIT: на всё озвученное выше в первый раз. До этого у меня небыл осуществующих бтрфс
<[Raiden]> 13.04 вообще без  пробелм поставилась
<JohnDoe_71Rus> у релизеров похоже тоже )
<tagezi> 13.10 вообще без проблем поставилась
<[Raiden]> Я не экстримал и не использую продукты с надписью экстрим.
<[Raiden]> )
<tagezi> но всёравно глюков в ней навалом
<SergeyIT> глюбунда 13.10
<tagezi> если на крысином яде написано сахар - это не значит что им не отравиться )
<[Raiden]> Я хотел дистр где можно получить без особых проблем текущую версию моего де. Дебиан поэтому отсеялся.
<[Raiden]> когда я выяснял этот вопрос, не смог найти нужную мне веерсию кде уже собранную под дебиан
<SergeyIT> а бтрфс?
<[Raiden]> поэтому мне он не нравится
<[Raiden]> SergeyIT: что бтрфс?
<SergeyIT> зачем?
<tagezi> [Raiden]: ты плохо смотришь на дебиан.. всё чем ты пользуешься в унстайбл дебиана есть
<[Raiden]> хотел попробовать сжатие на фс и снапшоты. За пол года ничего из этого не отвалилось и я собираюсь использовать дальше.
<[Raiden]> gj rhfqytq vtht to` gjk ujlf )
<[Raiden]> по крайней мере ещё пол года
<tagezi> http://goo.gl/R8UoFH
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> как-то так
<[Raiden]> http://svpressa.ru/society/article/75977/?rss=1 - немного оффтопа.
<tagezi> ничего страшного, китай вообще через фаервол сидит с миром и всё впорядке
<SergeyIT> tagezi, для нас... ни с одним китайцем еще не встречался в инете... чего не скажешь про улицу
 * tagezi дофига в инете видит китайцев
<tagezi> блин, Г+ стал рассадником спама
<tagezi> испортили такую хорошую сеть
<[Raiden]> SergeyIT: ты просто не ходил в их чаты и т.д.
<SergeyIT> конечно нет )
<[Raiden]> в общем сча все на радостях от халявы заюзают облака, а потом изменится закон и проверке онлайн имущества или типа )
<[Raiden]> И дорогая не узнает, за что повязан был мужик.
<tagezi> нужно все облака завалить фотками с надписью: "Тут ничего ценного нет!"
<[Raiden]> кутим 0.3х ещё не собран для 13.10
<[Raiden]> надо ждать или самому пересобрать или пробовать ставить от предыдущего дистра.
<tagezi> от 13.04 нормально ставиться
<tagezi> хотя фуфло полное
<[Raiden]> В общем в лине ещё предстоит решать вопросы с простой установкой прогармм разных версий.
<andrex> ну есть как кието пакет манагеры которые могут ставить разные версии пакетов одновременно
<andrex> в свои папки правда
<tagezi> да для таких прог как кутим особо версия не играет роли
<tagezi> а райден как потребитель но понимает зачем сделано разделение на версии
<tagezi> и что просто прогеры кутима не захотели вовремя собрать его прогу для следующего релиза
<[Raiden]> Ну конечно, я не понимаю , если тагези так считает.
<tagezi> ну ты выше так написал
<tagezi> у купима есть авторы, они не собрали прогу для этой версии
<[Raiden]> что написал? )
<tagezi> причем тут система?
<tagezi> [15:51:27] <[Raiden]> В общем в лине ещё предстоит решать вопросы с простой установкой прогармм разных версий.
<[Raiden]> ты просто не давно в линуксе и видимо сам что-то не понимаешь. 1. сборка под дистр существует из-за несовместимости бинарных сборок 2. если этот вопрос будет решен, то не надо будет ждать очередной конкретной сборки
<tagezi> ещё раз и по русски, а то я тебя опять не понял
<[Raiden]> это займёт мног овремени, но можно попробовать
<[Raiden]> 1 бинарная сборка не подходит к каждой версии дистра или к разным дистрам
<tagezi> ради бога, все привыкли что ты пишешь много и без смысла )
<[Raiden]> и это проблема заставляющая делать много сборок или ждать очередную
<tagezi> странно.. тогда объясни, почему многие покеты от 12.10 спокойно встают в 13.10?
<tagezi> ау гугла, ваще 1 деб пакет на все деб дистибутивы
<[Raiden]> наверное потому, что это 1 дистр и за пол года небыло существенных изменений в именах пакетов и в версии либо подходят.
<[Raiden]> но это не убирает проблему, а только смягчает
<tagezi> а у гугла?
<[Raiden]> что у гула?
<tagezi> получаеться ему просто пофигу запуститься пакет или нет?
<tagezi> [16:03:41] <tagezi> ау гугла, ваще 1 деб пакет на все деб дистибутивы
<[Raiden]> значит это деб пакет со статической линковкой.
<[Raiden]> и всё что требуется для работы уже в пакете
<tagezi> да нифига, он тянет из реп кучу всего
<tagezi> именно по этому хром например в офлайне не поставить
<[Raiden]> ну надо смотреть, я не ставил хром давно.
<[Raiden]> Я могу отвечать только на то что я проверил\знаю. И нет времени проверять.
<tagezi> ну вот и отвечай за это, а не констатируй факты, так как быдто это факты
<[Raiden]> остановимся вот на чем: не веришь в несовместимость - не верь )
<[Raiden]> это не факты, я ничег оне доказывал. Я просто рассказал о том что есть. На факты у меня нет времени )
<tagezi> ты очень много вдрасываешь инфы, забывая сказать что это твоё лично имхо
<[Raiden]> А это не личное имхо.
<[Raiden]> Спроси вон SergeyIT, например )
<[Raiden]> или сходи почитай в гугл про совместимость бинарных сборок в лине
<[Raiden]> никто ничего не прячет
<SergeyIT> и чего спорите - проблем хватает )
<tagezi> http://goo.gl/R8UoFH
<[Raiden]> Я нискем не спорю. Меня спросили что я имел в виду - я ответил.
<tagezi> нада отдельный классом в потребители включить райдена )
<[Raiden]> удивительно что при таком количестве людей никто не хочет попроавить познания tagezi )
<SergeyIT> так ты же можешь... или тебя прав лишили?
<[Raiden]> Я могу, но он мне не верит. И опять же я имею свои дела + мне мне тут не платят.
<SergeyIT> [Raiden], тема веры - это личное
<[Raiden]> я фразу придумал: любое неверие надо развеивать лично. Нет уверенности - пройдите в гугл.
<[Raiden]> ага
<[Raiden]> SergeyIT: но ты бы мог помочь объяснить, вместо загадочных фраз о чем-то возвышанном )
<SergeyIT> а смысл, зачем на кого то давить (а ты давишь)
<[Raiden]> Я отвечал на вопрос. И ты бы мог помочь )
<tagezi> чего объяснить? то что несовместимость из-за разных зависимостей? ну так это от дистра не зависит, лиж бы пакеты были
<[Raiden]> на кого я давлю? Я даже не против если он будет считать иначе.
<[Raiden]> не хочет менять свои познания - на здоровье
<tagezi> SergeyIT: объясни мне, я реально не понимаю ) почему я не могу поставит бинарник в другой дист? ) может я реально не догоняю чего?
<SergeyIT> tagezi, от бинарника зависит, я свои собирал на 8.04 и10.04 - работают
<[Raiden]> tagezi: ldd `which chrome`
<[Raiden]> not a dynamic executable
<tagezi> SergeyIT: не, давай по парядку.. у нас исходник, в котором мы прописываем зависимости к либам, так?
<tagezi> если зависимостей у нас в нём нет, то ему ваще побарабану где пахать
<tagezi> а если есть зависимости, то мы просто доставляем либы по зависимостям и всё пашет
<[Raiden]> верно, но большинсво прогармм под линукс имеют зависимости и динамическую линковку. Для экономии места.
<[Raiden]> И переносимость соотв софта в лине самая худная по палате. На бинарном уровне
<tagezi> тоесть проблемма не в бинарнике, а в правильно прописаных зависимостях
<SergeyIT> и если новые версии библиотек совместимы по интерфейсу, то используются линки
<[Raiden]> это тоже верно. У множно даже с помощью симлинков запустить софт бинарный из друго дистра с иным расположением либ. Но только если осталась совместимость - подходящие версии либ. или даже если собраны с нужными параметрами - такое тоже бывает
<tagezi> именно поэтому, есть программы которые ставят рпм пакеты в убунту
<[Raiden]> И можно*
<tagezi> [Raiden]: ты можешь программу мсдос поставить в вин8?
<tagezi> так что бы она работала, без
<tagezi> эмуляторов?
<tagezi> ну или хотя бы из вин95?
<[Raiden]> могу, но будет работать или нет зависит от конкретной программы. Вообще совместимость программ очень высокая у мс.  Я например где-то в 2007 году перешел на убунту и у меня много вин32 программ того вреемни. Часть работает в вин8 без обновления.
<[Raiden]> спустя 5 лет
<tagezi> я в хп уже без бубна не мог большую половину сунуть от 95 винды
<tagezi> причем в лине я хоть могу посмотреть зависимости, то в виндовсе реально такие пляски начинаються, что чуйские шаманы под мухаморами отдыхают
<[Raiden]> там если есть несовместимость, то стараются писать. Допустим я недавн оставил программу которая реализует табы в проводнике. Там так и написано, вин хп - вин 8.1
<tagezi> эм.. стоп.. оно в вин 95 будет работать?
<[Raiden]> в общем, софт вроде весь вернул, есть время пофлудить. Сам подумай, какая рациональность в сборке пакета под 13.10  ,если как ты говоришь, пакет от 13.04 ставится без проблем?
<tagezi> блин, Райден, ты ваще умеешь вписывать логические связи? )
<[Raiden]> пораскинь мозгами. Или могу подсказать. Делается это как раз что бы не попаст ьна отсутсвие либ или на то что они других версий, что может вызвать не только неустановку , но ещё и баги.
<tagezi> 13.04 и 13.10 - это один дистр
<[Raiden]> Так логика описана выше, час назад. Всё это существует т.к. есть несовместимость
<[Raiden]> это 2 версии разные )
<tagezi> разделение происходит как маркетинговый ход, для показания того что типа мы развиваемся
<tagezi> именно поэтому большинство програм пользовательского уровня спокойно ставяться
<[Raiden]> и это доказывет что я сказал неправду или вру про несовместимость бинарников? :)
<tagezi> там поменяли реально ядро, кути5 чуть чуть, ибо оно ваще не разу не стайдл, и кеды чуть чуть, ибо они тоже не стейбл
<tagezi> я 2 месяца сижу на нём и все обновы вижу
<[Raiden]> я думаю что описал достаточн оподробно. афк.
<tagezi> и пакетов уже фигову тучу руками поставил
<[Raiden]> даже больее подробно чем надо
<tagezi> если тебе нравиться сидеть и думать что линукс дерьмо, а виндовс рулит, ну и думай.
<tagezi> нечего навязывать эту точку зрения другим
<[Raiden]> 1. это реальность, а не точка зрения 2. твоё мнение субъективно т.к. у тебя "часть прикладных" прогамм ставится 3. я не навязываю, а по твоей просьбе отвечаю.
<tagezi> реальность - это точка зрения по определению
<tagezi> мы даже цвета с тобой по разному видим
<[Raiden]> наверное, но это объективная реальность, совместимости бинарной нет настолько, что бы на неё полагаться. Поэтому весь софт пересобирается каждую версию.
<tagezi> и я вообще не понимаю почему если в винде прога не ставиться то винла всёравно имеет обратную совместимость, а если в линуксе то нифига нет
<tagezi> это желаеться для стабильности, а не иззатого что не совместимо.. на всякий случай
<[Raiden]> В винде другие проблемы. Можно и их конечно обсудить. Но позже. Я забыл дрова от нвидии поставить :)
<tagezi> большую половину совта можно просто тупо скопировать
<tagezi> и это не проблемма а специально сделано, и то что винда до этого допёрла толь сейчас и начинает обчуждать, это их проблемма
<[Raiden]> в винде несовместимость бывает, т.к. софт долго не обновляется , может 10 лет не обновляться. А ту тбывает только потому, что это бинарная сборка под конкретную версию. А если говорить о пакетнйо системе ,то и на уровне имён пакетов может быть не
<[Raiden]> совместимость, не только на уровне  либ или путей до них )
<[Raiden]> в общем проблема там иного толка и к топику не относится
<Yashko> Добрый день. Есть живые помочь мне с установкой линукса?
 * tagezi пошул далеше раздирать дистрибутивы
<tagezi> !ask
<ubuntuhelp> Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<tagezi> !raiden
<ubuntuhelp> "[Raiden] - фанатик" (C) artus, skai
<[Raiden]> пожалуй да, больше никто не рискнул тратить столько своего времени на рассказ об очевидном
 * [Raiden] фанатик
<Yashko> Для начала скажу что я мало что понимаю в линуксах, и раньше ими не пользовался. Недавно захотел поставить убунту - скачал, сделал бут с флешки, запустил liveCD, установил убунту. Выключил ПК, вынул флешку. Включаю - вижу стандартное меню захода
<tagezi> andrex: поменя на "справочная система" у нас больше времени на офтоп останеться )
<[Raiden]> Yashko: Бывает из-за использования флэшки смешаются имена носителей и загрузчик не туда прописывается ) Обычн оон пишется в мбр на sda
<Yashko> и что с этим делать?
<[Raiden]> Каких-то других причин лично я не знаю, или надо больше инфы.
<SergeyIT> вставь флешку и посмотри что будет
<[Raiden]> да, можно с этого начать
<Yashko> Я вставлял - предлагает запустить лайв СД
<[Raiden]> а установка вообще завершилась и сколько хдд?
<SergeyIT> значит загрузчик не туда поставил
<[Raiden]> релогин аднака. Было бы неплохо если бы вейланд научили менять дрова без перезапуска )
<Yashko> загрузка завершилась - я когда заходил вустановщик еще раз - было написано что там уже стоит линукс
<SergeyIT> а куда загрузчик поставил?
<andrex> !faq
<ubuntuhelp> Начальные руководства для новичков можно найти тут(актуально): ==> http://help.ubuntu.ru/manual <== и часто задаваемые вопросы про поведение на канале http://goo.gl/xFjsu
<Yashko> всмысле загрузчик?
<andrex> !grub
<ubuntuhelp> GRand Unified Bootloader — загрузчик операционной системы от проекта GNU. Подробная информация: http://goo.gl/vDq8V или http://goo.gl/NWGM   Boot-Repair: http://goo.gl/jSQTY
<andrex> !fstab
<ubuntuhelp> В файле /etc/fstab указывается, какие разделы и каким образом будут монтироваться при загрузке системы. См. http://help.ubuntu.ru/manual/fstab и https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab а также !partitions.
<SergeyIT> загрузчик grub - ставится в корень диска sda, не на раздел
<andrex> и да, какое такое "стандартное меню загрузки"?
<Yashko> без понятия, при установке такого не спрашивали. знаю только что у меня еще когда был один виндовс - сразу было меню загрузки после включения
<Yashko> и там были тока виндовсы и Loader Help
<Yashko> Grub4dos кажется называлось, не помню
<andrex> восмера чтоли?
<SergeyIT> при установке вся информация была - внимательнее надо быть
<Yashko> нет, виндовс 7
<Yashko> При установке не спрашивало про загрузчик
<Yashko> сделал раздел ext 4 , и еще 5гб swap или что-то такое
<SergeyIT> в одном из диалогов было
<SergeyIT> а что за дистр?
<Yashko> нет. спрашивало раздел диска куда ставить, и мое местоположение
<Yashko> Linux Mint 15
<Yashko> и убунту 13
<Yashko> пробывал обе
<Yashko> сейчас стоит минт 15, но запустить никак не могу, только лайв с флешки
<SergeyIT> 13 - это какая?
<[Raiden]> я кстати не заметил запроса куда загрузчик ставить в новом установщике. МОжет просто автоматом дале нажал.
<SergeyIT> да они все время меняют место (
<Yashko> 13 это последняя, не LST
<Yashko> всмысле та, которая не поддерживается, просто последняя
<SergeyIT> есть 13.04 и 13.10
<Yashko> 13.04
<Yashko> еще в EasyBCD не видно дисков ext4, там стоит BOOT .
<Yashko> в параметре Drive:
<andrex> если тама ntldr осталсо значит нетуды записалсо бот сектор и значит по ссылке Boot-Repair: топай и переставляй
<[Raiden]> может это какие-то пробелмы с uefi?
<SergeyIT> во наборчик... и с такими вопросами
<Yashko> без понятия что такое Uefi( ща гляну
<[Raiden]> Да, можно попробовать восстанвоить груб. Я бы советовал вариант с чрутом, что бы сделать update-grub и grub-install  /dev/sd* - где * возможно а
<SergeyIT> а бсд не загрузишь?
<Yashko> как его восстановить? зайти в лайв сд и прописать команды?
<[Raiden]> !grub
<ubuntuhelp> GRand Unified Bootloader — загрузчик операционной системы от проекта GNU. Подробная информация: http://goo.gl/vDq8V или http://goo.gl/NWGM   Boot-Repair: http://goo.gl/jSQTY
<SergeyIT> http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/%D0%B2%D0%BE%D1%81%D1%81%D1%82%D0%B0%D0%BD%D0%BE%D0%B2%D0%BB%D0%B5%D0%BD%D0%B8%D0%B5_grub
<Yashko> менюшка бсд у меня показывается, но когда выбираю там линукс- вылазит ошибка
<[Raiden]> Yashko: http://ubuntologia.ru/blog/system/118.html#sp3 - возможно это сложновато по первому разу, но можешь попробовать.
<andrex> накашаварят а потом риходют, ешкин кот
<Yashko> Сейчас попробую запустить в виртуал боксе, чтоб с вами быть
<[Raiden]> Э..
<andrex> мдя
<[Raiden]> ну в теории можно и в виртуалке восстановить, если подключить реальыне разделы, сделать чрут и т.д. Но я так не делал.
<andrex> я делал тока думаю это все ему ненадо щас
<[Raiden]> ок
<andrex> лишние костыли
<Yashko> То есть не стоит таких извращений делать?
<Yashko> Окей, тогда сейчас с другого ноутбука к вам зайду, буду отписывать
<andrex> просто в ливку грузанись м реального компа и по мануалу делпй, емае
<andrex> и с лифки мона и сюда попасть
<[Raiden]> +1
<Yashko> окай
<Yashko> http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/%D0%B2%D0%BE%D1%81%D1%81%D1%82%D0%B0%D0%BD%D0%BE%D0%B2%D0%BB%D0%B5%D0%BD%D0%B8%D0%B5_grub по этому гайду?
<[Raiden]> ох блин, итмажес расширения тоже ещё не собраны. Пол дня лишних телодвижений.
<Yashko> Сейчас у меня на флешке LinuxMint если что
<Yashko> вообщем я пошел в лайв
<[Raiden]> в следущий раз буду переехжать через пол месяца или больше после релиза
<yashko> скиньте еще раз ссылки что в терминале вводить
<SergeyIT> а чей у тебя загрузчик сейчас?
<SergeyIT> !grub > yashko
<ubuntuhelp> yashko, please see my private message
<[Raiden]> http://ubuntologia.ru/blog/system/118.html#sp3 - если какая-то из команд будет писат ьошибки - фоткай ))
<yashko> спасибо
<tagezi> http://webconverger.com/
<tagezi> очень странный дистр..
<yashko> мне в линукс минт пишет что -1 неверный аргумент
<yashko> "sudo fdisk -l"
<[Raiden]> это маленькая l
<[Raiden]> не 1
<andrex> L
<[Raiden]> ) да
<andrex> л вобщем
<yashko> понял, спасибо
<andrex> tagezi, закусаю
<andrex> а вобще нада посмотреть что это за ересь))
<SergeyIT> тагези - ставь все подряд, потом расскажешь
<yashko> "sudo mount /dev/sda2 /mnt"
<yashko> you must specify the filesystem type - отвечает
<yashko> диск с линуксом ext4
<[Raiden]> sudo mount -t ext4 /dev/sda2 /mnt
<[Raiden]> если конечно это тот раздел  и там экст4 )
<yashko> все, получилось без этого. ошибся с разделом
<[Raiden]> гуд
<yashko> Ввожу "grub-install /dev/sda", отвечает что граб не установлен, предлагает установить
<yashko> но не устанавливает
<yashko> "package grub is not available but is referred to by another package"
<andrex> да ты либо с чрута либо ставь его в лифке grub2
<[Raiden]> yashko: тут важно что бы это делалось в чруте, в смонтированный раздел.
<yashko> sudo chroot /mnt набирал
<yashko> в смонтированный? у меня один sda
<yashko> ну там сда2,3,4 есть,  grub-install /dev/sdX но тут только один параметр
<[Raiden]> ты делал sudo chroot /mnt ?
<[Raiden]> и команды выше типа  sudo mount --bind /dev/ /mnt/dev
<yashko> да, mint красным
<yashko> да
<yashko> все выше делал
<[Raiden]> ну тогда странн очто после установки нету груба. МОжет в этом и проблема. Твоя установка как-то криво прошла.
<[Raiden]> можеш ьпопробовать доставить, но что ещё недоставлено - хз
<[Raiden]> либо ты смонтировал не тот раздел на который ставил
<yashko> переустанавливал дважды(
<yashko> сейчас повторю действия
<yashko> и скину скрины
<[Raiden]> в общем, если это сложно, попробуй другйо способ, без чрута.
<yashko_> a kakoi drygoi sporob?
<[Raiden]> вот тут 3 описано http://ubuntologia.ru/blog/system/118.html
<yashko_> on podoidet dl9 linux mint?
<[Raiden]> а последний линк у бота надо стереть
<[Raiden]> К сожалению, блог по адресу skai-falkorr.blogspot.com удален. Этот адрес недоступен для новых блогов.
<[Raiden]> yashko_: да, вроде там всё так же
<andrex> [Raiden], в !grub ?
<[Raiden]> ага
<yashko_> sdelal, otvet:
<yashko_> "failed to get canonical path of /cow"
<yashko_> "Installation finished. No errors reported"
<[Raiden]> ну ребутнись
<[Raiden]> )
<yashko_> kk
<[Raiden]> я не знаю как его лечить.
<baronos>  Mark has codenamed Ubuntu 14.04 the Trusty Tahr.
<[Raiden]> сча посмотрим кто это...
<[Raiden]> коза какая-то или баран
<yashko> походу работает
<baronos> Кстати у этого минт, пусть идёт в минт канал с грубом, фиг знает че они там накрутили
<yashko> только как теперь в это меню добавить windows 7?
<yashko> у минта нет такой поддержки как у вас :3
<yashko> И с убунту у меня была та же ситуация, так что если ща все заработает может и убунту поставлю
<Scrimmer> andrex: o_0
<andrex> !no grub is <reply> GRand Unified Bootloader — загрузчик операционной системы от проекта GNU. Подробная информация: http://goo.gl/vDq8V илиhttp://goo.gl/NWGM Boot-Repair: http://goo.gl/Jf9jfy
<ubuntuhelp> I'll remember that andrex
<baronos> Установки минт запусти ирк клиент он тебя приведёт автоматом на их канал
<andrex> Scrimmer, O_O
<[Raiden]> yashko:  попробуй набери sudo os-prober , уже не с лайва , а в установленном лине. Видит он вин7?
<Scrimmer> andrex: ты жив О_О
<andrex> а не должен?
<Scrimmer> ну я не знаю
<Scrimmer> я тебя давно не видел...
<andrex> дела дела
<baronos> Scrimmer: а видел ли?
<Scrimmer> baronos: может и нет, кто знает?
<tagezi> может он заказал его
<andrex> хм, логично
 * baronos ушел
<andrex> baronos, вернись в угол)
<Scrimmer> andrex: привет
<yashko> @[Raiden] вроде видит
<andrex> Scrimmer, дарофф
<Scrimmer> andrex: че как сам?
<yashko> Кстати для новичка есть разница убунту\минт?
<Scrimmer> што такэ минт
<Scrimmer> elementary os самое то
<yashko> окей, ща гляну
<yashko> это с грабом придется те же махинации делать? если минт снесу
<andrex> грабОм
<andrex> Scrimmer, да ползу потихоньку, кудато))
<yashko> Вообщем буду тогда качать elementary Os
<andrex> yashko, не слушай его, он ваще на винде сидит:D
<yashko> ахах
<yashko> красный текст это личка, или обращение?о0 я через веб клиент
<andrex> обращение
<yashko> !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<yashko> вы меня запутали вообщем ._.
<yashko> Пойду убунту 5 ставить, где-то диск валялся
<yashko> :3
<andrex> :p
<[Raiden]> yashko: линукс вообще вешь запутанная и тебе придётся самому разбираться что тебе надо\лучше.
<yashko> А если я без понятия? линукс мне для всего, кроме того что делаю в винде
<yashko> Тоесть интернет и все такое
<yashko> Поэтому мне изначально подойдет любой линукс, максимально дружелюбный. Для большего понимания всего этого и изучения
<tagezi> а что в винде можно делать что нельзя в линуксе?
<andrex> включи штуку которая на шее крутится
<andrex> она грят не просто так
<yashko> да, тоже такое слышал
<tagezi> некоторые люде даже вирусы умудряються запускать.. правда плясать долго
<andrex> xD
<tagezi> ибо у них бинарная несовместимость )
 * andrex пыталсо
<yashko> :(
<yashko> Как теперь запустить винду то?о0
<andrex> выбрать в груб? если нет в лине update-grub2
<andrex> или ручками записать в grub.cfg или как тама оно, забыл уже
<[Raiden]> Федорщики прикалываются [19:08:53] lemenkov:    Make love not Mir!
<[Raiden]> точнее это он скопипастил с фороникса. Там какие-то тёрки про Марка и Мир
<yashko> у меня снова траблы (
<yashko> пытаюсь добавить винду в custom40
<yashko> сохранить файл не могу, пишет не достаточно прав
<yashko> как ему по понятиям обьяснить кто он а кто я?:Р
<yashko> (пароль не требует, просто пишет что не хочет сохранять тк нет прав)
<[Raiden]> yashko: открвый редактор с помощью sudo или gksu \ gksudo , либ осохрани где угодно и потом перемести на место с помощью судо
<[Raiden]> sudo mv что куда
<[Raiden]> или cp - копировать
<yashko> ообьясни как открыть редактор с помощью gksudo
<yashko> gksudo и путь?
<[Raiden]> ну, я не знаю что там у тебя за среда, gksu gedit или в консоли sudo nano /путь/до/файла
<[Raiden]> в гедит можно потом открыть или сразу путь указать - по вкусу
<yashko> написал gksu - вылезло окошко чтобы путь указать. у этого файла формат есть?
<yashko> 40custom который
<snql> Как вам Windows 8.1?
<[Raiden]> море беттер тан 8 , особенн оесли ещё приделать 1 из заменителей пуска.
<[Raiden]> Мне нравится в 8.х прогресс некоторых программ. Таких как проводник и диспетчер задач. Но к сожалению это можно получить тольк ос вин8х целикм, включая метро.
<[Raiden]> остаётся его просто реже видеть )
<yashko> Вроде все получилось, только теперь выдает BOOTMGR is missing
<yashko> это надо диск вин7 и строка восстановления?
<[Raiden]> yashko: восстановление может снести груб. Возможно у тебя винда и её загрузчик на разных разделах или какие-то опции неверны.
<[Raiden]> я не особо в курсе.
<yashko> уже снесла граб
<yashko> я думаю линукс пока не для меня, попробую ща снести и через wubi поставить
<andrex> o_o ты товаристч девушко?
<[Raiden]> порегайся кстати на фоурме, там много людей и можно вдумчиво в 1 мессаге описат ьвсе проблемы )) Тут дай бог десяток кто может ответить
<yashko> окей, спасибо, попробую
<[Raiden]> обычн овсё гладко проходит. По крайней мере если винда стоит на первом разделе , а не раскидана на куче дисков.
<[Raiden]> во втором случае могут быть нужны  телодвижения )
<[Raiden]> yashko: и вобще обычн оубунта без проблем находит устанвоку винды и сама прописывает, с помощью прогармки os-prober
<[Raiden]> по крайней мере так задумано
<andrex> ну оно прописало, тока вот нтлдр походу накрыло
<andrex> мона впринципе и без него систему грузить тока я не помню как
<andrex> tagezi, чет нифига оно не бесплатно, как у них на сайте грят, у же в лифке через браузер денюшку просят гады, это про webconverger
<tagezi> andrex: да?
<tagezi> тада ваще странный дистр
<andrex> 10ть зеленых минимум
<andrex> 200 максимум вродь
<andrex> ништруся себе 60 к р))
<andrex> тьфу 6
<tagezi> я его не качал, у меня тут инет слабый
<tagezi> теперь даже не знаю качать или нет )
<andrex> а я так полюбобытствоал
<andrex> ну может както мона и без оплаты, ибо у них написано что бесплатно или с платной поддержкой, но чет я както ненашел как тама оно бесплатно посмотреть
<[Raiden]> Ну в целом, никто не запрещал продавать линукс. Смогут продать - флаг им в руки.
<tagezi> ну, я даже не знаю.. качать его или нет )
<[Raiden]> что эот я правда не смотрел ,но понял что денег хотят )
<tagezi> теперь )
<[Raiden]> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTQ4OTM
<andrex> не ну в лифке у же такое требовать это гадство
<andrex> в qnx даже тока после установки ключик хотит а лифку хоть за пробуйся
<andrex> ну зато в тырнете мона сидеть))
<tagezi> я думал у них можно поставить без поддержки бесплатно
<andrex> ну ща попробуем
<tagezi> ну, они какойто там ещё онлайн киоск предлогают
<andrex> угу
<andrex> 686не захотеа начала ругацо на цпу))
<andrex> тока 486 запустилось
<andrex> установка
<tagezi> тоестьон ещё и новые проци не поддерживает
<andrex> тоесть думаю они перепутали с x64
<Nor8> Ку всем!
<tagezi> а нафига такое нужно?
<andrex> ap
<andrex> фз
<tagezi> нада будет форумы почитать, и журнальчики, может кто ставил
<tagezi> донатил
<tagezi> хотя может быть это вообще тупая ветка сделаная чисто под себя, но заодно типа денег подзаработать
<tagezi> или какоенить мало предприятие
<Nor8> Кто там Хубунту пользует?
<tagezi> 319 дистров, рехнуться можно (
<andrex> фз у мну лифка то 86 пусканулось а установка нет))
<andrex> 686
<andrex> а 486 мышко не робит((
<[Raiden]> Nor8: Привет. Давно не виделись )
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Ку
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Обновился уже? ))
<[Raiden]> да, вот, сегодня.
<Nor8> [Raiden]: хех, а я вчера )))
<tagezi> andrex: BolgenOS наверное )
<tagezi> замаскированая )
<[Raiden]> Nor8: говорят в юнити версии раскладки поломали )
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Да,,читал
<andrex> аа у мня мышко ваще отвалилось,tagezi не ставь её))
<tagezi> уговорил )
<Nor8> [Raiden]: В Хубунту все норм, даже апплет для проца добавили. )) Единственно, что репы с ланчапада не хочет принимать, но такое уже бывало.
<tagezi> я себе чтонить интересне найду..
<[Raiden]> Nor8: скорее всег ов этих репах просто ещё нету ветки для этой версии. Я тоже с таким сегодня столкнулся. кутим и итмажес утилиты ставил из 13.04
<andrex> Nor8, о, ты откуда вылез? :D
<[Raiden]> получается мы  поторопились обновиться.
<Nor8>  [Raiden]: Есть, в том то и дело
<[Raiden]> Хм
<[Raiden]> ну тогда не знаю )
<tagezi> ваще, столько дистров сдела не понятно с какими целями.. или вообще.. типа, мы хотели зелёненький цвет по умолчанию... или нам шрифт в установке не нравился
<Nor8> andrex:  Как, простите?  :-D
<andrex> Nor8, где пропадал?
<Nor8> andrex: Так не ломается ничего в линуксе, нету резона в ирк заходить )))))
 * tagezi просмотрел примерно 40 дистров и сошёл сума
<Nor8> tagezi: А у тебя что сломалось? )))
<tagezi> мозг
<andrex> голова, толькочто)
<[Raiden]> осталось ещё пол мильона
<[Raiden]> терпи
<tagezi> не, 260
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> на дистроватче написано сколько их?
<[Raiden]> я как раз хотел посмотреть
<Nor8>  tagezi: С дистром не можешь определиться? )))
<tagezi> не, попадаються интересные вещи, типа "для распределённых вычислений" или "мультимедия студия"
<tagezi> или "вам нужно всего 35 метров на диске, и у вас будет полноценная система на флукбоксе"
<Nor8> tagezi: Глянь новый роллинг http://manjaro.org/
<tagezi> причем по скриншотам ещё и красивая )
<Nor8> Но на Арче ))))
<andrex> и ведро голое как ведро и версии 2x
<tagezi> Nor8: я давно определился.. просто интересуюсь
<Nor8> tagezi: Да ка не крути, всё-равно на убунту возвращаешься))))
<tagezi> да..
<andrex> хм попробовать чтоли, может еще ченить отвалицо xD
<tagezi> но если в убунте продолжиться тот же маразм как и сейчас я наверное на дебиан вернусь
<andrex> а я просто не юзаю всякие юнити и сижу на 12.4
<Nor8> Хотел бы я, что убунту  роллингом стал, но видимо ребята из каноникал не экономят на персонале и могут всё сразу делать.  На смартфон, кстати, кто-нибудь уже прикрутил?
<andrex> и для меня все безболезненно почти
<Nor8>  andrex: Ставь хубунту
<andrex> да нафих её
<andrex> у мня свое отлаженое гадами на pekwm
<andrex> правда до этого коробка был
<andrex> вместо пеквм
<tagezi> у тебя свой дистр и ты не делишься? О_о
 * tagezi пошул за керпичем
<tagezi> ё*
<tagezi> Nor8: я даже не знаю как manjaro систематизировать... там в описании одна вода, кроме того что понятно что они унстабл используют
<Nor8> Арч с гуи для установки ))
<tagezi> Nor8: у арча 11 дистров в детях
<andrex> tagezi, да тама красноглазие такое что ужс
<andrex> lfs
<tagezi> я думаю что половина из ни точно имеет гуи в установке
<tagezi> уже есть даже фря с гуями при установки, и не нужно знать что такое парты
<andrex> а мне кстати нравятся их порты
<andrex> наверно скоро стану таким же наркоманом и перейду на фрю))
<tagezi> =)
<Nor8> andrex: Это какое сектанство уже ))
<Nor8> какое то*
<andrex> угу
<tagezi> нужно создать дистр BanyaOs
<tagezi> сделать установку бистра через pechka, а установка програм через venik
<SergeyIT> дочитался? )
<tagezi> ну, зато париться можно будет не отходя от компа )
<SergeyIT> баню ни с чем мешать нельзя - святое
<UNIm95> tagezi: для того что бы париться надо 4 гирафа в слае и амдшный проц
<SergeyIT> хотя в сауне можно )
<[Raiden]> http://storage8.static.itmages.ru/i/13/1018/h_1382116500_7590055_4e5e2abf13.png Джеки Чан молодой.
<SergeyIT> [Raiden], а чего не в младенчестве?
<[Raiden]> ну, фильм просто попался
<snql> Если я поставлю Mir, я смогу сворачивать игры в полноэкранном режиме? или за это что-то другое отвечает?
<SergeyIT> если ноут - закрываешь крышку и мир не нужен
<snql> ну я так понимаю отрисовка идет поверх экрана в отдельном контейнере
<tagezi> snql: оглядись, мир вокруг тебя )
<tagezi> хотя с точки зрения буддизма отрисовка идёт в отдельном контейнере )
<SergeyIT> tagezi, тебя же замело снегом, чего ты можешь видеть?
<[Raiden]> от игры может зависеть, хоть с миром , хоть без. Урбан террор прекрасно сворачивается в иксах
<[Raiden]> если не экшен, лучше в оконно мрежиме вообще играть, что бы омжно был опочатиться ещё в соседнем окное ) По крайней мере я так бегал в космичесих рейнджеров.
<[Raiden]> много там снега у финов?
<SergeyIT> купить хочешь?
<[Raiden]> да нет, интересно )
<[Raiden]> давно не видел ))
<SergeyIT> скоро травку вспоминать будем
<SergeyIT> пора спирт в машину заливать
<tagezi> http://xamin.ir/fa/wiki/%D9%BE%D8%B1%D9%88%DA%98%D9%87-%D8%B2%D9%85%DB%8C%D9%86/
<tagezi> правый столбец в гугл переводчике )
<tagezi> много, сантиметра 3-4 выпало снега.. мейчас ещё приморозило и ветер поднялся
<[Raiden]> ясно )
<[Raiden]> значит и у нам сожет быть скоро
<tagezi> не.. в среду оттеперь и опять +8
<tagezi> вирусы самых удобных дистрибутивов обычно включают по умолчанию. (с)
<tagezi> http://semplice-linux.sourceforge.net/discover
<tagezi> :D кто там вирусы любит в линуху ставить?
<snql> http://habrahabr.ru/post/198164/
<tagezi> gOS =)
<tagezi> тест
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Fail!
#ubuntu-ru 2013-10-19
<numberto> Всем привет. Есть проблема со screen resolution. Он очень маленький. У меня стоит nvidia gt 520 и Ubuntu 13.10
<Leagnus> ïðèâåò âñåì!
<ubuntuhelp> Leagnus! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<Leagnus> ïðèâåò âñåì!
<ubuntuhelp> Leagnus! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<Leagnus> ïðèâåò âñåì!
<ubuntuhelp> Leagnus! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<Leagnus> привет всем!
<Svetlana> добрый день
<Leagnus> кто-нить встречал альтернативу MS Offic'овскому списку в Excel 2003 и последующих
<Leagnus> c фильтрами в заголовках полей / колонок,
<Leagnus> с возможностью авторасширения как единой сущности при дополнении его,
<Leagnus> раскрывающимися списками верификации / проверки / заполнения внизу
<Leagnus> и итоговой строкой?
<Svetlana> как оно в MS office называется?
<Svetlana> я что-то такое помню но смутно
<Leagnus> называется просто "список" выделяешь диапазон > прав. кнопкой > создать список
<artus> утра
<Leagnus> но вся соль в том, что он выделяется по периметру синим отодком
<Leagnus> т.е. можно его перетаскивать как единую сущность,
<Leagnus> можно ссылаться на его имя, если, конечно, это имя ему дать / присвоить
<Leagnus> в Либре и софтмейкере такого нету точно, и в Гугль спредщитах: везде сть есть только верификация ячейки, которую можно клонировать
<tagezi> Leagnus: в либр оффис в опен офис
<tagezi> в гугл доках есть
<tagezi> ОО отличаеться от экселя тем что они используют другой способ работы с графигой, ксожалению более тупой, и не хватает 5 функций
<tagezi> в остальном функционал тодже
<Leagnus> мне графика не нужна
<Leagnus> а гугл.док можно заполнять посредством API?
<Leagnus> Excel предоставляет свою com-модель для управления им извне
<Leagnus> т.е. другие скрипты и программы могут заполнять его таблицы
<tagezi> по гугл доку в гугл
<tagezi> у них прекрасные маны на английском языке
<tagezi> http://goo.gl/WzvciS )
<Leagnus> tagezi: это Вы разобрали ноут?
<tagezi> не, это не мой
<tagezi> http://thedoghousediaries.com/large/5414.png =))
<tagezi> как только люди не извращают идеи )
<Leagnus> та да: профанация
<tagezi> блин, ЛО сделали совмесное использование
<Leagnus> ЛО?
<tagezi> Либре офис
<Leagnus> хм, гугль свой диалект джаваскрипт продвигает "Google Apps Script"
<Leagnus> https://developers.google.com/apps-script/overview
<tagezi> гугл вообще свои подделки продвигает, причем очень агрисивно
<tagezi> а сообщество ему потакает
<Leagnus> в ЛО есть список как единая сущность с автофильтрами и Drop Down List'ами?
<tagezi> Leagnus: тебе лучше пойти там где дофига народу сидит работающего с ЛО
<tagezi> напимер есть группа в г+
<Leagnus> это где?
<tagezi> есть из оф сайт https://libreoffice.org
<tagezi> Г+ - это гуглрлюс
<tagezi> на фридоне есть канал
<tagezi> я все контрольные которые нужно делать в экселе делаю в ЛО, особой разницы не замецал, правда и очень глубоко не копался
<tagezi> справка у ЛО хуже чем у Экселя (( а у Экселя ваще поганая
<tagezi> но сообщество вроде помогает решать вопросы
<tagezi> Leagnus: дроп доун лист - это http://wiki.openoffice.org/wiki/Documentation/FAQ/Calc/Formatting/How_can_I_create_a_drop-down_list_that_references_a_list_of_values_to_select_from%3F
<artus> tagezi, тыпочемудоброеутро не желаеш?
<tagezi> artus: о, ты живой )
<Leagnus> tagezi: да, дроп доун лист как "валидатор" есть везде, но мне нужно автоматическое создание таких листов для каждой колонки внизу
<Leagnus> в составе диапазона, который можно расширять как единое целое
<tagezi> artus: доброе утро.. я вижу у тебя наконец выходной )
<artus> tagezi, неа :'( , допиваю кофе и топаю на роботу
<Scrimmer> tagezi: превед
<Scrimmer> andrex: o_0
<tagezi> привет
<tagezi> artus: ну, мои соболезнования
<Scrimmer> artus: о, привет
<Scrimmer> artus: млекопитающее
<tagezi> Leagnus: я ваще не понимаю что тебе нужно, честно
<tagezi> у меня с пониманием после весенней работы туго
<Scrimmer> tagezi: а ты на кубунте досихпор?
<tagezi> у меня челов был, дающий мне занятия, который VB называл С++, яфил - интербейзом, и сервер - рабочим столом.. так что я пас со списками )
<tagezi> Scrimmer: пока да.. хотя вчера нашёл пару прикольных дистров, и может съеду на них )
<Scrimmer> tagezi: это каких?
<tagezi> нескажу, а то тыже захочишь )
<Scrimmer> не, я на элементари засел)
<tagezi> gOS рулит )
<tagezi> блин, каких только чудовищь не налепят
<Scrimmer> лол
<Scrimmer> нет, не захочу :D
<Leagnus> офис 2003 открой, выдели диапазон, прав. кнопкой на нём > создать список, отметь галочку "Список с заголовками"
<Leagnus> весь диапазон в результате будет обведён синим ободком: его можно будет перетаскивать
<Leagnus> плюс каждая колонка получит свой автофильтр в заголовке
<Leagnus> плюс если поставить курсор внутрь этого "списка" - появится панель "Список"
<Leagnus> в ней можно нажать кнопку "Переключить строку итогов" - внизу этого "списка" в конце каждой колонки появятся итоговые DDлисты (выпадающие списки сумм или количества)
<Leagnus> плюс строкой выше итоговых DD-листов будет синяя звёздочка: строка, которую если заполнить - вся сущность "списка" расширится, словно она резиновая
<tagezi> Leagnus: кстати, говорят китайцы придумали линукс, который по их утверджениям не отличаеться от финды, и ЛО соответственно тоже )
<Leagnus> как он звётся, есть зацепки?
<artus> причем тут офис, нипанятно
<tagezi> ну он не может найти это в ЛО.. и не может найти канал ЛО, наверное
<Leagnus> притом, что я ищу альтернативу офису, а именно этой сущности
<Leagnus> вплоть до того, что поучаствовал бы даже в её разработке
<artus> Leagnus, ну так все тоже самое спросить на канале ло тебе обет и вера запретила?
<tagezi> Leagnus: ну, я же тебе сказал, шёл бы ты на ресурсы ЛО, там люди только и делают что в нём копаються
<artus> не в плане того что тут не ответят, хотя фиг кто тут так заморачивался, а в плане что там то всяко народу ближе твои вопросы
<Leagnus> ok
<tagezi> не, я тоже наверное отвечу, но только после того как проснусь и помою окна
<tagezi> а притом что за окном снег и -1 - это будет не скоро )
<artus> а вообще офисы ненужны, вим, латех, заглаза )
<tagezi> дадада )
<Leagnus> а как ты в выимах отчётность сделаешь на целую компанию?
<tagezi> и с++ реально заменяет любую электронную таблицу )
<Leagnus> или как склад вести?
<Leagnus> как он заменяет? создаёшь такое приложение, которое будет БД юзать и на запросы отвечать?
<artus> Leagnus, высоко поднему руку вверх, и вздохнув реско опущу ее , при этом произнося заклятье спокойствия и умиротворения ))
<tagezi> в блакнотике
<artus> на ашипки не смотреть, я сплю :D
<tagezi> Leagnus: товарищи бугалтеры в питерском метрополитене до сих пор всё считают на калькуляторе, утверждая, что Эксель врёт
<tagezi> с женой учились в паралельной групе
<Leagnus> да, да, а я с пом. скриптов могу напр., кучу присланных файлов за пару сек зарегистрировать в отчётности
<Leagnus> на опр. лицо или вид товара
<artus> а что, нет ничего удобнее для ведения отчетностей и товарооборота чем ексель?
<tagezi> наверное есть, но они его бояться )
<Leagnus> а если файл = товар, сам понимаешь, что кто-то сидит целый день, чтобы сделать то же
<Leagnus> и мне всё равно, что один товар-файл, что тысяча - одним действием всё это делается, а сам в это время идёшь чем-то другим занимаешься, пока комп пыхтит...
<tagezi> кстати то что в рунете для этого пиарят говноблогеры умерло много лет назад
<tagezi> и почему то у них сил не хватает залесь в википедию и посмотреть что теперь можно пиарить
<tagezi> ж=д
<artus> ладно бездельнки, ушол работы работать :) а вы тут не скучайте с экселями
<tagezi> =)
<Leagnus> я не боюсь ничего: если бы была идея, я бы много отдал, чтобы её реализовать, но для бесплатного ПО
<Leagnus> а не для таких монстров, как, напр., 1С
<tagezi> бесплатное не значит СПО
<tagezi> гугл дофига делает бесплатных продуктов, при этом даже api местами открывая только частично
<Leagnus> согласен, спасибо за поправку
<tagezi> тест
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Ну понг, и что?
<andrex> вечера, лентяи
<tagezi> andrex: сегодня что. пятница? )
<andrex> суббббббота
<tagezi> а я окна мою.. как негр. за этими финами
<tagezi> они умудрились испаскать силиконом даже те окна где силикона ваще нет
<Leagnus> у тебя снег?
<andrex> хм, а я всгда думал что фины - негры))
<tagezi> фины - узбеки
<tagezi> у меня опять снег валит
<andrex> узбеки - негры
<tagezi> кстати )
<tagezi> незнаю.. работают они как очень ленивые негры
<tagezi> ооочень ленивые негры
<andrex> как чурки
<tagezi> ну да
<tagezi> и мусор разбрасывают как они
<andrex> мусор расбрасывают как буряты)
<andrex> и жадные как евреи
<tagezi> да
<tagezi> где хохол побывал там еврею делать нечего
<tagezi> фины ваще всех делают
<andrex> ядреную бомбу на них надо скинуть
<tagezi> кстати, Leagnus, ты тут рылся http://api.libreoffice.org/ ? Может тебе проще будет надстройки написать для своего предприятия?
<tagezi> andrex: на меня? )
<andrex> руские бомбы русских не трогают))
<tagezi> или ты точечно будешь кидать? )
<Leagnus> спасибо, ушёл рыться
 * tagezi тоже нужно порыться там
<andrex> и мне ченить отройте))
<tagezi> я для Экселя писал расширения для предприятия, а для ОО и ЛО нет..
<tagezi> andrex: хочешь Иранскую ОС? )
<andrex> а чем она отличается от остальных?
<tagezi> тем что там всё на фарси )
<tagezi> а так убунта убунтой )
<andrex> да нафиг её я просто локаль поставлю и тоже самое получу))
<tagezi> ну не знаю.. испанци наражали столько осей на основе убунты и дебиана
<tagezi> не всех стандартная локаль почему-то устраивает
<tagezi> хотя я не понимаю.. этого
<tagezi> хотя я не понимаю ЭлементариОС.. они ваще просто обойку натягивают поверх и всё... типа тема.. зачем в отдельную ОС пихать то?
<tagezi> andrex: нашёл ось для тебя )
<tagezi> http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/DoudouLinux
<andrex> ну да, точно оно мне нужно))
<tagezi> может создать загрузочный диск типа FuLLinux? просто ради стёба.. что бы чо угодно можно было загрузить.. сейчас всёравно уже почти никто не грузит с CD )
<tagezi> ну всмысли любой дистрибутив )
<tagezi> можно даже наверное ливку затилить с выбором дистра )
<andrex> tagezi, разрешаю, делай
<andrex> ппц, седня моповцы мне мозг вынисли) аванс им не пришел понимаешли... у мные все такие ппц
<tagezi> =)
<tagezi> сказа бы за долги списали
<andrex> да у них версия эпичней была, кредиты оплатили они свои)
<andrex> бухгалтера
<tagezi> блин.. убунтовод статьи таскает с других сайто и даже ссылок не ставит
<tagezi> =(
<tagezi> нужно общество делать, антиговноблогеров
<andrex> на электрический стул за плагиат
<tagezi> на каторгу, на 20 лет в себирь
<tagezi> уроды
<andrex> ненене девид блейн, нам их нафих ненадо, если тока в рабство за ваи деньги))
<andrex> ш
<tagezi> да и русских навалом
<tagezi> дороги с сибири проложат
<tagezi> не замечал раньше за этим сайтом, теперь буду приписывать.. "на всем извесном говноблоге"
<[Raiden]> http://grulja.wordpress.com/2013/10/15/second-release-of-plasma-nm/   Если кому-то интересно, то только кедоводам.
<[Raiden]> http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php/Yandex.Disk+ServiceMenu+?content=161118
<Leagnus> создал темку http://ru.libreofficeforum.org/node/6873
<[Raiden]> http://wiki.openoffice.org/wiki/Documentation/FAQ/Calc/Formatting/How_can_I_create_a_drop-down_list_that_references_a_list_of_values_to_select_from%3F
<[Raiden]> может это оно?
<[Raiden]> http://ledsoft.info/articles-ru/officeprograms-ru/openoffice-ru/79-openofficecalc/66-openofficecalc
<[Raiden]> я мог не так понять или не то нагуглить. Т.к. не офисный работник.
<Leagnus> спасибо, но это только малюсенькая часть той функциональности, которая нужна
<Leagnus> п.ч. MS сделали в своём списке автоматическое добавление таких вот выпадающих списков во все ячейки новой строки,
<Leagnus> которую пользователь добавляет в этом списке
<[Raiden]> советую найти название или определение на инглише и погуглить приставив либру или опен офис )
<[Raiden]> этой фичи.
<[Raiden]> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=liquorix_311_kernel&num=2
<tagezi> Leagnus: а там что нельзя просто стобец указать?
<tagezi> тоесть сделать не жесткий диапазон, а что-то типа расширеного
<Leagnus> резиновый - нет - только фиксированный
<tagezi> освобожусь, попрошу жену, что бы паказала эту фишку в экселе, будет от чего отталкиваться.. сейчас я плохо понимаю этот процес )
<tagezi> кстати, она тут села за аутлук, и начала его гнобить.. поняла наконец, что у неё на работе было дофига карпоративных надстроек =)
<Scrimmer> хм
<Scrimmer> и че вы говорили
<Scrimmer> нормально 27 смотрится с фулл хд
<tagezi> угу, а ЭлементариОС - это операционная система =)
<[Raiden]> 27 это диагональ или что?
<tagezi> да
<tagezi> он купил себе новый монитор
<[Raiden]> ясно
<tagezi> и поставил себе минималистическую ос )
<tagezi> ещёб мсдос поставл и радовался бы )
<[Raiden]> экономия без причины называется скупость
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> а 27 это неплохо
<tagezi> http://airinux.blogspot.ch/p/about-airinux.html
<tagezi> Airinux use Ubuntu repository because the author was 12 years old (c)
 * tagezi в ауте
<tagezi> я даже не знаю, в языковые дистры её записать или типа BolgenOS?
<tagezi> наверное, я её попробую с последню очередь, или около того )
<[Raiden]> всё 1 те же яйца. Попробуй лучше что-о отличное от  деб-базед. Для просвящения.
<tagezi> http://pearlinux.fr/wp-content/uploads/yootheme/home_warp_teaser.png ещё один огрызок )
<tagezi> [Raiden]: в дебиан подобных есть очень интересные вещи.. и довольно сильно отличающиеся от исходного
<tagezi> есть даже роутерные прошивки
<tagezi> зотя больше всего меня поразила прошивка для Плейстейшен )
<tagezi> х*
<aleksei`> добрый вечер ))
<tagezi> aleksei`: ку
<Leagnus> мне на канале разработчиков ответили, что такой фичи нет, и что она в вишлисте...
<Leagnus> https://wiki.documentfoundation.org/Development/GSoC/Ideas#Enhanced_database_ranges
<Leagnus> я так и знал, что руководитель - Кохи Яшида...
<tagezi> ну, сдорово.. но я всёравно думаю что это можно путём надстройки решить
<tagezi> ЛО дофига всяких языков поддерживаеть, в том числе и питон, так что пиши не хочу
<tagezi> а с дополнительными либами ты из него можешь о угодно сдепить )
<Leagnus> посмейтесь с вопроса:    это какой язык мне изучать, чтобы такое реализовать? С++?
<tagezi> Leagnus: а какие ты языки знаешь?
<tagezi> ты вроде говорил что готов принять участие в разработке )
<Leagnus> autoit, php, javaScript,MySQL
<tagezi> мускул не язык
<tagezi> на джаваскрипт вроде можно
<Leagnus> это ж объектную модель проги нужно менять, а каким боком тут джаваскрипт, не пойму
<tagezi> зачем тебе менять объектную можель проги?
<tagezi> если ты делаешь надстройку, то ты можешь писать на питоне, джава, с++, бесике, и там что-то ещё было
<Leagnus> затем, что нужен новый объект или изменение в иерархии существующих, как бы группа,
<Leagnus> если я верно понимаю суть
<[Raiden]> прошивки для роутеров ты тоже пробуешь?  )
<tagezi> а если ты делаешь плагин для ЛО так ваще на чем угодно, хоть на асме
<Leagnus> о, где бы почитать? а то я на автоите поллибы накатал
<tagezi> блин, пхп и жс размягчают мозг помоему
<Leagnus> жс с сервака нагрузку снимает
<tagezi> жс делает красатульки и позволяет шпионить за пользователем
<tagezi> нагрузка на сервак ваще нипричем
<tagezi> [Raiden]: я пока классифицирую.. когда закончу, начну с серверов для тонких клиентов
<andrex> че за срач?
<tagezi> а потом да, прошивки для роутеров, сервера распеределённых вычислений и тд
<tagezi> andrex: да я нашёл для райдена ОС но не знаю как ему предложить
<[Raiden]> да я уж сам сбе нашел , спс )
<tagezi> о_О
<tagezi> эт какую?
<[Raiden]> ну, если говорить о лине, то кубунту, пока что.
<[Raiden]> если что будет не так, то опенсусе
<andrex> и всегото
<andrex> [Raiden], скучный ты:D
<[Raiden]> )
<tagezi> а я хотел предложить Vinux
<tagezi> =)
<tagezi> столько дистров точтит вид пол макос, ваще просто
<tagezi> всё? все починили раскладку и побежали? ))
<Scrimmer> tagezi: ?)
<Scrimmer> tagezi: фулл хд!) наконецто)
<tagezi> чем бы детя не тешилось
<Scrimmer> tagezi: а сам то как радовался своему i5
<Scrimmer> ?
<Leagnus> а тут кто-то С++ знает?
<tagezi> естественно... у меня на старом монитор не работал вообще )
<andrex> /msg alis list #*gcc*
<tagezi> тяжело с ноутбуком без монитра )
<andrex> или cpp
<andrex> чет я запуталсо >_<
<Scrimmer> andrex: доров )
<andrex> Scrimmer, дров
<Scrimmer> andrex: че как сам вообще?
<andrex> ну как норм
<Scrimmer> andrex: выходной? а то уже 4 утра, а ты не спишь
<andrex> да
<Scrimmer> andrex: зря
<andrex> ну у меня не 4 ре а 3
<Scrimmer> хм
<andrex> без минуты
<tagezi> он считать не научился ещё
<tagezi> Scrimmer: сделай себе таблицу слодения, фул ХД теперь, поместиться )
<tagezi> 9+6=? )
<andrex> 7,8
<Scrimmer> tagezi: ахахах, епт, ты такой смешной))
<Scrimmer> andrex: просто ты грил, что 7 часов разницы, и всё)
<andrex> с москвой 5ть
<tagezi> Scrimmer: чо, не осилишь? ну тогда как раньше из картона вырежи
<andrex> вродебы
<Scrimmer> tagezi: ты уже херь несешь, уди уроки делай
<andrex> я с этоё фигней с часовыми поясми чет запутолсо а все медведпуты виноваты
<tagezi> http://time.yandex.ru/
<shpinog> всем привет
<shpinog> ubuntuhelp.
<shpinog> help
<shpinog> кто нибудь поможет?
<tagezi> !ask
<ubuntuhelp> Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<shpinog> !ask
<ubuntuhelp> Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<shpinog> jr
<shpinog> ок
<shpinog> Ребят как отключить вертикальную сихронизацию на свободных драйверах ати
<tagezi> andrex: видел webos?
<andrex> не
<shpinog> добавил в ~/.drirc по арчу ,на убунте будет работать?
<tagezi> ваще.. HP сказала, дабудут трояны и черви на линукс, ура! )
<shpinog> и как на свободных драйверах посмотреть температуру видокарты?
<tagezi> [Raiden]: у тебя же была ати, не?
<[Raiden]> давно. догда даже свободные дрова были другие
<[Raiden]> но форуме или русском вики смотрите, там есть про дрова
<shpinog> В том то и дело что там нету нифига
<shpinog> есть только для проприетарных
<shpinog> как в системд вырубить я знаю ,но вот в убунте упстарт
<artus> re
<andrex> artus, дарофф
<artus> andrex, куууу, наконецто завтра выходной себе сделаю
<tagezi> artus: нрац )
<tagezi> г*
<tagezi> а я вроде квалифицыровал все дебиан подобные... можно смотреть в сторону других дистров )
<tagezi> Monkey Linux: class processor 386 SX, 4 MB of RAM, 17.5 MB disk space (19 MB version EN), 8 MB swap file, Graphics VGA to run the X Window System
<tagezi> сейчас как насмешка звучит )
<tagezi> дистр 19 мегобайт на жестком диске )
<shpinog> Та кто-нибудь знает как вырубить вертикальную синхронизацию?
<artus> галочку в невидиасеттингс сними )
<andrex> в ати))
<artus> ну, поставить невидию, а как в невидии выключать - мы уже знаем :D
<shpinog> Мне бы в открытых
<shpinog> ...
<shpinog> xorg все также в /etc/X11 ?
<andrex> нет он в /etc/X11/
<shpinog> одно и то же
<andrex> ytn nfvf tcnm / d rjywt
<andrex> нет тама есть / в конце
<andrex> невнимательный ты
<shpinog> я внимательный ,в данном случаи это не играет никакой роли
<tagezi> рукалицо
<andrex> Option "SwapbuffersWait" "false"
<tagezi> нада запретить гуи, ваще нафиг
<andrex> tagezi, начни с себя)
<shpinog> и теперь скажи что нет
<andrex> нифига
<andrex> даж незаметил что пробел преред запятой
<tagezi> andrex: ну, вот когда начну прошивки собирать на разных дистрах, тогда и забуду что такое гуи )
<shpinog> поставь генту или арч и забудь
<shpinog> хотя минималiso  тож пойдет
<tagezi> прошивки есть и на убунте )
<tagezi> для прошивки на роутер нет
<andrex> shpinog, пройдите на канал гентоарча и тама впаривайте их, пожалуйста :D
<shpinog> Я разве впаривал? Просто совет
<tagezi>  я если решусь генту ставить, то поставлю себе Toorox
<andrex> tagezi, lfs ставь, оно тебе нужнее)
 * andrex лучше знает
<tagezi> andrex: Герарда Бикманса прочту, будь спокоен )
<shpinog> только запомни ,за то время которое ты потратил на lfs ,у тебя бы могли появится жена,дети,огород и машина
<andrex> ну вот, ему это уже не грозит
<tagezi> блин.. ещё по одной штуке? о_О я не вытяну
<tagezi> http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/LFS
<andrex> яж сказал что тебе нада лфс))
<tagezi> особенно магазин )
<tagezi> а ваше из генту мне нужно Calculate Linux осваивать, он по специальности ближе
<Scrimmer> tagezi: боже, ты какойто странный
<tagezi> Scrimmer: чо?
<andrex> эх пойду винду пересобиру
<Nor8> andrex: Угу, обнови ей ядро ))
<[Raiden]> лучше собери мне виндовс эксплорер под текущую убунту
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> мне нравится его нвоый ифейс
<baronos> andrex: ставь дройд-х86 ;)
<andrex> не мне os\2 нра
<baronos> Фи таким быть :D
<andrex> :p
<[Raiden]> хаха
<[Raiden]> чиста в теории можно почитать реально ли в делфьин добавить свою панел ьинструментов и просто реализовать её в виде табов. Если подумать, то может и  получится как-то развить идею  из виндовс.
<[Raiden]> Жаль мне лень и я не кодер ))
<baronos> 2гига сжимаю в тар.гз приблизительное время 30мин на дройде :)
<andrex> и патенты выкупать не хочется
<andrex> baronos, фи таким быть
<baronos> Гыы
<Nor8>  [Raiden]: А что там с новым эскплорером, так хорош? Лучше крусадера?
<andrex> tar.xz рулит)
<[Raiden]> уменьшить 2гб за пол часа или купить хдд на 2 тб - вот в чем вопрос.
<andrex> Nor8, аидел 2007 офис?
<andrex> в*
<baronos> Ну мне одно сжатие выдал Рут эксплорер
<andrex> тама также все страшно стало
<[Raiden]> Nor8: Ну, там просто меню на манер офиса 2007+
<Nor8>  andrex: Когда то видел ))
<Nor8>  andrex:  Ну и зачем этот перегруз эелементаи нужен? ))
<andrex> спроси у мс
<andrex> а ну чтоб покупали новое железо, логично же?
<baronos> Дада
<[Raiden]> это легкий доступ к опциям + можно показыавть опции в зависимости от дейсвия или формата файла. Например кнопку плей или кнопку  повернуть картинку.
<[Raiden]> и т.д.
<[Raiden]> ну в общем и так все видели, наверное
<tagezi> [Raiden]: для долфина можно плагины писать
<Scrimmer> [Raiden]: тебе эксплорер нравится? о_0
<[Raiden]> опять же грядёт повсеместынй тачскрин, а с ним удобней иметь элементы под палцьем, а не в меню и подменю
<Scrimmer> [Raiden]: кстати, а до 8.1 обновлялся?)
<[Raiden]> угу
<Scrimmer> [Raiden]: и как?
<[Raiden]> да, у меня ест ь8.1
<Scrimmer> мне все никак не приходит(
<Scrimmer> в пятницу чистую поставлю
<Nor8> [Raiden]: С какого он тотальный? )))
<[Raiden]> Ну, нормально и радует прогресс в таких программах как эксплорер и диспетчер задач ) Н оне радует что приходится время от времени взаимодействовать с метро. И удобство программ для метро я до конца не оценил. Например поставил обычный скайп в
<[Raiden]> место метрошного и т.д.
<Scrimmer> мне из метро нравится только пуск
<[Raiden]> Nor8: ну, обычн оновую технику старают снабжать  тачем
<Scrimmer> имхо, он поудобней будет, именно начальный экран
<Scrimmer> где все программы - там неудобно, да
<Scrimmer> [Raiden]: а быстродействие изменилось? говорят, что 8.1 тормозит
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Вот ты сидя за столом как себе тачскрин представляешь?
<[Raiden]> Я переезжал с вин7, мне не так не показалось.
<Scrimmer> Nor8: думаешь неудобно будет?
<[Raiden]> Nor8: не знаю, на самом деле, не пробовал. Но это не отменяет того что ег опродвигают )
<Scrimmer> клавы нет, мыши нет, клацнул туда сюда и нормасик)
<Scrimmer> а пробовал кто гнать память?
<Nor8> Scrimmer: Только если вся поверхностьс тола тачскрин с выводом на моник
<[Raiden]> вобще не нужно зацикливаться на таче , т.к. основная задача таког оифейса всётаки  уместить требуемый функционал или дать к нему доступ. И я нахожу что мне проже выбрать сортировку  допустим файлов в таком ифейсе, чем через классическое меню в
<[Raiden]> ид
<Nor8> Scrimmer:  Как в кЕно показывают ))
<Scrimmer> а у эппла нету такого решения разве?
<[Raiden]> может быть оно только мне понравилось - тут я тоже не в курсе.  Но в общем считаю хорошей идеей.
<Scrimmer> iMac, там не тачскрин на монике?
<tagezi> http://macpup.org/
<tagezi> 30 мегабайт.. всё в оперативку залазит )
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Для мобильных решений и таких вот огромных столов для мультимедийных проектов
<[Raiden]> экономия места решается элементарно, эту панель с табами в эксплорере можно скрыть
<Scrimmer> ребятульки, а подскажите
<[Raiden]> если кому надо
<Scrimmer> есть ли разница между качеством видео, если подключать монитор не через VGA, а через HDMI?
<Scrimmer> качество картинки меняется?
<[Raiden]> Scrimmer: разница может быть. На шрифтах можно заметить , например. Т.у. в случае вга - происходит лишнее преобразование цифра-аналог-цифра
<Nor8> Scrimmer: Нет, но фпс в мграх вышее ))
<andrex> да, она становится 4д
<[Raiden]> т.е.*
<Scrimmer> andrex: спасибо
<andrex> да кто то грит что мерциная исчезают какието)
<Scrimmer> Nor8: фпс выше? о_0
<[Raiden]> в общем зависит от качества цапа монитора )
<Nor8> Scrimmer: угу
<Scrimmer> у меня, на самом деле, вообще vga-vga-dvi-d :D
<shenmue> если кран с железного на золотой поменять то воа чище будет?
<shenmue> вода*
<shenmue> всем хай
<Scrimmer> ухты, шенму
<andrex> она станет святой
<Scrimmer> ты жив!
<andrex> shenmue, дарофф
<[Raiden]> между дви-д и хдми разницы почти нет. последнее быстрее шина, но для хд и  небольшой длинне кабеля - это пофиг. Хватает.
<baronos> shenmue: привет привет -_-
<Nor8> Scrimmer: Соврал, поскольку чрез хдми не подключал, но разница в производительности при подключении к другим разьемам наблюдалась
<Scrimmer> baronos: и ты тут о_0
<tagezi> блин, столько живых )
<baronos> Scrimmer: я всегда тут ;)
<Scrimmer> tagezi: O_O
<Scrimmer> а, мы с тобой виделись
<Svetlana> много?
<tagezi> Scrimmer: нет
<Scrimmer> а тебя я не знаю
<Scrimmer> так что все нормально
<tagezi> Svetlana: ну ты же видела.. последнее время я сергей и андрей и всё.. остальные ботами притворяються
<Scrimmer> tagezi: пф
<Scrimmer> tagezi: ты какойто странный
<andrex> SergeyIT, че как тама на воле?
<tagezi> Scrimmer: ты бы столько дистров перебрал бы, я бы на тебя посмотрел )
<tagezi> а у тебя только винда в голове и монитор )
<andrex> Scrimmer, ты какойто странный, знаеш почему?
<shenmue> дистров всего 6
<Scrimmer> andrex: иди спи
<andrex> Scrimmer, рано еще
<Scrimmer> andrex: ниче
<andrex> 5 часов утра какой спать)
<shenmue> если речь о лине =
<andrex> их 2
<andrex> бинарные и не бинарные
<shenmue> ну я по установщиком сужу
<shenmue> арч гента слака пардус рпм деб
<shenmue> и болгенос
<baronos> В болген че то своё?
<shenmue> да. принципиально новое
<andrex> большенос не ос это наркоманский бред
<andrex> ну да, это ново
<tagezi> незнаю.. пока не ставил.. ну и думаю все 400 штук не поставлю.. )
<Nor8> andrex: А что вы хотите от детского поделия?
<shenmue> tagezi ты что все дистры решил пересмотреть?
<tagezi> поставлю штук 20 и успокоюсь )
<[Raiden]> http://i.stack.imgur.com/ymOHv.png - кто-то попробовал реализовать походее на кути
<tagezi> shenmue: ну, на сколько сил хватит.. декстопные только основные ветки буду смотреть.. потому что там только описания неделю читать
<shenmue> tagezi а зачем? гуи везде одно и тоже. кде скажем на любом дистре будет кедами. разница лишь в установщиках
<tagezi> shenmue: ну, так я тебе и говорю, что кекстопы только основные ветви
<tagezi> shenmue: гуи кстати по разному работают, почемуто
<tagezi> и на дебиане одни и теже программы работают стабильнее и быстрее, хрен знает почему
<shenmue> ну в итоге только 6 дистров только пощюпать. а по разному потому что флаги и таму подобное
<tagezi> по сравнею с убунтой )
<baronos> [Raiden]: ты этим напиши, который аналог офиса по внешним признакам пишут. Китайцы какие то, они там такой же вид мутят на Кути. Пусть тебе ченить замутят :)
<shenmue> ну дебиан за стабильность поэтому ам старье зато работать ббудет годами. собстна и все
<SergeyIT> andrex, снег, дождь, град, снег, град
<[Raiden]> baronos: )
<tagezi> shenmue: ну, увидим.. может завтра сдохну и так и останеться альт, мандрайк, дебиан и убунту )
<andrex> SergeyIT, радиоактивный?
<SergeyIT> andrex, волосы на месте пока
<tagezi> baronos: они в прошлом году наканец английский осилили, а ты про панели )
<shenmue> baronos а что за новость? китайцы пишут на qt аналог оффиса мелкомягких?
<baronos> Сжал, 1.20 стало гига :)
<baronos> shenmue: давно уже пилят это поделие
<SergeyIT> делать копии - тупиковый путь
<tagezi> shenmue: есть убунта подобный дистр (насамом деле 2 независимых) которые китайцы оформляют под ХП или вин7
<tagezi> там ЛО
<tagezi> просто поправленное
<shenmue> хм... есть же koffice . и на чем написанна либра?
<tagezi> либра гтк+
<tagezi> на с++ наверное
<tagezi> нада исходники глянуть )
<shenmue> а кстати новая же бубунта вышла =) еще не щюпал с тех пор как эта штука появилась. забыл название. ну интерфейс когда изменили
<[Raiden]> юнити?
<shenmue> да
<tagezi> Юнити уже партировали в сусю и ещё кудато, аты ещё не щупал )
<shenmue> я ж на мяте
<tagezi> а, ты на БалгенОс )
<shenmue> у меня циманомонм ... вообщем трудно выговорить
<shenmue> tagezi не завидуй
<baronos> Корица говори
<tagezi> ну, это как рунту.. собрались чуваки и решили что им не нравиться оранжевый и нормальный руский, они хотят красный и былокодерский
<shenmue> ifconfig | convert label:@- ip.png ## сегодня кстати это пригодилось. я поэтому то сюда и зашел =)
<[Raiden]> в цинамоне неплохо развивают наутилус. Например в меню открыть как появился выбор своей программы. В гноме для таког опростого действия надо руками написать десктопфайл для программы, если его нет, что она появилась в меню.
<[Raiden]> что бы.
<[Raiden]> мне правда не нравится что наутилус они форкнули поздновато. строка ввода и панель инструментов на 1 строке мне ещё в интернет эксполрере 6\7х не понравилась )
<[Raiden]> Ну и ещё 1 недостаток цинамона на мой скромный взгляд - это форк гном-шелла, стола привязанног ок посредсвенному вм.
<[Raiden]> Кажется я сегодня разговорчив особенно )
<shenmue> http://storage7.static.itmages.ru/i/13/1019/h_1382214070_1003457_57808a2688.png ты про инструменты на 1 уровне с адресной строкой?
<[Raiden]> да
<[Raiden]> в нормальном интерфейсе это должны быть 2 отдельных  тулбара, котоыре можно ставить и рядом  горизонтально и вертикально.
<shenmue> по мне удобно. главное нет загромождения панелями
<[Raiden]> ну, в моём понимании нормальности ))
<[Raiden]> в целом это не совсем минус циннамона, это скорее  недописанное наследие гнома
<shenmue> ну обычно на тулбарах малок кнопок но зато тулбар занимает целую строку. сколько раз был свидетелем этого
<[Raiden]> если быть точнее
<tagezi> http://www.linuxmint.com/pictures/screenshots/olivia/kde.png
<shenmue> а вот адресная строка. вообще не понимаю зачем она в гуи. адресс вручную всегда набирал только в консолях.
<shenmue> да. неплохо так обновлений набежало месяцев за 3
<tagezi> ну, в дельфине открываешь консоль и набираешь.. а в гноме часто пользовался
<[Raiden]> Ну такое случается. Как раз так было в гноме2. по 2 причинам. 1. панели нельзя было в 1 стркоу поставить при желании, 2. они были нередактируемые - нельзя был одобавлять\удалять кнопки, 3. нельзя было скрыть все панели или произвольно любую )
<[Raiden]> В гном3 такая ущербность частичн оустранена просто вырезанием нахрен всех тулбаров
<Svetlana> shenmue, это вы в браузере имеете в виду?
<shenmue> Svetlana что именно? если тулбары то они везде
<Svetlana> <[Raiden]> Ну и ещё 1 недостаток цинамона на мой скромный взгляд - это форк гном-шелла, стола привязанног ок посредсвенному вм.
<[Raiden]> Я забыл самое главное сказать. Мне кажется есть ещё чег одописать или вернуть, но в целом в цинамоне лучшая версия наутилуса из выживших )
<Svetlana> здесь я просто не поняла много слов
<[Raiden]> на мой вкус
<Svetlana> вы попробуйте xfce, в нём можно настраивать всё более гибко
<Svetlana> если уже пробовали и не понравилось, то пользуйтесь чем нравится, мне просто хочется, чтобы вы знали об этой возможности
<shenmue> Svetlana теперь гном шелл строго привязан к оконному менеджеру и его нельзя сменить (точнее теперь в принципе это одно и тоже)
<shenmue> раньше можно было поставит берил, компиз, опенбокс.. а сейчас фигушки
<Svetlana> с xfce это можно...
<shenmue> ну xfce это не гном шелл
<Svetlana> они немножко ориентированы на массу, поэтому как-то перестают поддерживать то, что им не надо
<[Raiden]> Вообще не должно быть такой самоцели , как сменить 1 вм на другой. Но что бы такого позыва не возникала, вм должен быть модульный и решать любые запросы ) + иметь некоторую  приемсвенность. Допустим  принято в хороших вм для иксов  уметь раставят
<[Raiden]> ь окна сразу на кокнретынй стол - значит это должно быт ьи в вм для всех
<[Raiden]> и т.д.
<shenmue> не хватает на хороших аналитиков и дизайнеров из эппл. а так же энтузиастов с креативным мышлением
<shenmue> хватает только на вещества видимо =(
<SergeyIT> да вм много, а райден один (
<[Raiden]> По мне так компиз был вм номером 1 и был весьма за счёт модульности  универсальным.  Ближайшим  похожим вм является kwin. А как можно с ними сравнивать mutter - я даже не знаю.
<tagezi> интузиастов хватает, да и инженеров тоже
<tagezi> просто каждый самсебе прыщ, и время тратиться в пустую
<[Raiden]> да ) как-то так.
<tagezi> как только кто-то сделает болемее итересную вещь. все начинают её копирывать, в место того что бы помогать
<SergeyIT> чсв - это не что нибудь, а ЧСВ!
<shenmue> ну высказывался насчет гном шеллл. сделать страшную черную байду с выдвигающимися иконками без кастомизации - это даже не знаю на что и куда был расчет
<tagezi> большинство дистров убунту делаеться путём написания скрипта, который будет настраивать внешний вид до нужного состояния
<SergeyIT> скрипто ОС - наше будущее
<[Raiden]> SergeyIT иногда удачно шутит )
<shenmue> кстати. стим ос же ! =) что то как то можно скчать пощюпать ?
<SergeyIT> [Raiden], я не шучу - я так думаю
<shenmue> не особо следил за новостями .
<[Raiden]> ну вроде как можно
<tagezi> тоже что и в убунту
<tagezi> это вообще убунту с логотипом стима
<SergeyIT> из всех вариантов обычно выживает худший
<[Raiden]> SergeyIT: Ну , я почти так же.  ) всякие там гтк\жс  кути\кумл некий преходынй момент, а потом глядишь, и ядро наскриптят с либами. Н осчастье есть - это будет не скоро и к  тому времени железо это потянет.
<SergeyIT> [Raiden], боюсь, к тому времени железо уйдет на другие принципы работы
<tagezi> угу, под телефон только убунту подобных 2 ОС, но почемуто отталкиваться начали от ведра
<[Raiden]> ну наверное да. что-то может в железе вообще реализуется. наверняка во многих ядрах разных ос есть некие  общие задачи. Зачем их тогда писать ,если можно реализовать в железе. А  то что реально надо менять - соотв наскриптить ))
<tagezi> вместо того что юбы пилить дрова в ядро, решили как всегда 25 прокладок и между, всем и вся
<[Raiden]> это так , фантазия.
<tagezi> надо всех скрипто писателей к andrex отправить, пусть берега байкала почистят, дороги сделают, китайцав погоняют.. а потом лет через 30 можно и позволить им писать что-нить
<[Raiden]> )
<tagezi> да они даже вкриптах такую хрень умудряються сделать, что просто туши свет
<tagezi> а Chrom webstore? заходишь, читаешь описание приложения, качаешь, ставишь.. а это оказываеться ваше не приложение, а так, закладка на сайт
<SergeyIT> они наскриптят на деревьях, камнях, а потомки потом изучать будут древние письмена
<tagezi> ну, тада просто отрубать им руки за скриптик.. написал левой рукой скрипт, тюк левую руку, написал правой, тбк правую
<tagezi> ю*
<SergeyIT> ну ты садист (как кто то с операторов когда-то, стоит написать С++ и сразу кикает)
<[Raiden]> Ну, ну наверное на каком-то уровне скрипты нужны. Не даром же все так озабочены внедрением жс и кумл, который по сути то же самое.
<[Raiden]> для ускорения смены вида ифейса каждый релиз ))
<SergeyIT> грамотность падает
<[Raiden]> наши пальчики устали
<[Raiden]> или ты про гармотность программистов? :)
<SergeyIT> про нее )
<[Raiden]> ясно
<SergeyIT> а просто грамотность уже давно исчезла (
<tagezi> [Raiden]: просто писать на жс проще чем на с++.. нужно меньше думать, меньше знать
<SergeyIT> по себе знаю
<[Raiden]> угу
<tagezi> на жс можно вообще тупо копипастить и писать нечего себе код
<SergeyIT> tagezi, не согласен - это кажущееся
<tagezi> ну он намного больше прощает чем с++
<SergeyIT> дело не в прощении, а в сложности отыскать баг
<tagezi> http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-vMTzX176Uck/Ug-FiJRQBXI/AAAAAAAAB-c/EpvFjVWbPcE/s1600/snapshot19.png
<tagezi> SergeyIT: в JS их можно и не искать, если программа делаеть примерно то что ты хочешь
<SergeyIT> во, то что надо, я одному америкосу говорил, что америки нет и это еще одно подтверждение
<[Raiden]> весёлый валлпапер )
<SergeyIT> tagezi, хорошо сказано - примерно )
<tagezi> http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-IcPqdtA5cWQ/Ug-F9a3awyI/AAAAAAAAB_w/HZCuyYhwmcg/s1600/snapshot33.png
<[Raiden]> мамба тоже на основе убунты?
<tagezi> это же kde 4.*
<tagezi> нет, это ваще отдельная ветвь какая-то
<tagezi> они от QiLinux пошли.. а те вроде сами рожались
<[Raiden]> на  шоте более старое меню, если разблокировать виджеты. то по пкм на меню можно переключиться на такое.
<tagezi> я ещё не пробывал ету мамбу.. но скрины вроде приятные
<tagezi> там беда с языками - всего три, английский, итальянский и испанский, вроде
<tagezi> русского нет точно
<tagezi> хотя, я думаю, для кде побоку, можно подсунуть пакеты языковые и не париться
<[Raiden]> Я думаю можно просто взять такой валлпапер и тему панельки\плазмы
<SergeyIT> да что же вам так русский нужен?
<[Raiden]> и будет та же мамба )
<[Raiden]> SergeyIT: ну родной всётаки.
<SergeyIT> для описания тех документации он худший
<tagezi> я думаю один волпапер не сделает мопенмамбой убунту
<tagezi> ваще дистры по разному юзаються
<[Raiden]> да кто его знает. В ссср как-т оспрвлялись с тех. документацией )
<tagezi> это рожи у большинства одинаковые
<[Raiden]> http://www.netrunner-os.com/ - вот  в общем , такой ещё есть.  На базе убунты.
<[Raiden]> я правда мог уже  упоминать.
<tagezi> да
<SergeyIT> [Raiden], в ссср-ах - лучшая документация была - перевод. Родную перевести было иногда невозможно
<tagezi> бесшовной интеграции в KDE-окружение Wine и GTK-программ
<[Raiden]> SergeyIT: мб
<tagezi> интересно будет пощупать как это выглядит )
<tagezi> лан, ночи всем
 * tagezi спит
<[Raiden]> всё, я спать.
<[Raiden]> хехе
<SergeyIT> снег выпал- все по берлогам!
<tagezi> SergeyIT: и тебе пора
<SergeyIT> ага )
<tagezi> andrex: подьём, 6 часов утра, пора бегать и зарядку делать )
 * tagezi ушёл )
<SergeyIT> адрекс шатун - страаашный
<Scrimmer> tagezi: покеда
<Leagnus> где снег-то? у нас дождь
<tagezi> Leagnus: у вас это где?
<bakaneko> тут есть кошка?
 * tagezi фигеет от вопросов
<Leagnus> у нас это Юкрейн
<tagezi> эм.. я прошу прощения за свою географическую безграмотность
<tagezi> это где? о_О
<Leagnus> украина
<tagezi> хе.. а я в Пуумале
<tagezi> так что нормально что у меня снег, а у тебя дождь
<Leagnus> спокойной ночи!
<tagezi> спокойной
#ubuntu-ru 2013-10-20
<bakaneko> убунта последняя не глючит?
<only_you> раскладка кал
<only_you> а так жить можно
<only_you> ежики кололись, но продолжали есть кактус (:
<roman__> доброе утро, подскажите пожалуйста какой командой после сборки модулей андроид с разрешением .ko ужать их можно)
<Scrimmer> tagezi: утра
<Scrimmer> andrex: обеда)
<artus> а где вечера?
<altunin> у меня)
<altunin> не глубокий рпавда
<Scrimmer> altunin: а вот нет
<Scrimmer> artus: доров
<artus> ну доров коль не шутиш
<Scrimmer> ну привет
<snql> чтобы я еще раз купил ноут с картой от AMD... гори они в аду. если закрывают поддержку, так хоть бы техдокументацией  делились с красноглазиками
<snql> даже в доте игры не посмотреть
<snql> атишники козлы козлы козлы
<Scrimmer> snql: смотри записи)))
<tagezi> утра всем
<_d4vid> re..
<snql> добрый день
<_d4vid> обновился до 13.10 и скайп слетел :(
<_d4vid> я сидел за бетой ..  думал починят скайп после релиза, а оказалос проблема не у них а у меня ..
<_d4vid> ругается на скайп бин  при инсталяции..
<_d4vid> как быть?
<tagezi> писать письмо в скайп
<tagezi> пусть МС рожает быстрее
<_d4vid> :)
<_d4vid> вот http://paste.ubuntu.com/6269075/
<snql> все так плохо, что уже сомневаюсь буду ли с 12.04 на следующую LTS слезать )
<_d4vid> 14.04?
<snql> ага
<_d4vid> до того времени может 100 раз поменяет каноникал политику свою)
<_d4vid> как начнётся спад спроса к убунту тогда и задумаются почему.. как и в поседневней жизни.
<_d4vid> а пока 12.04 не перестаёт радоват своей стабилностю и тысячами велоОСями)
<tagezi> а кто-нить пробовал SliTaz? )
<snql> tagezi << последняя версия вижу в апреле прошлого года
<tagezi> да.. и обнов очень не много.. ядро ещё 2.6.37
<tagezi> мне просто интересно, для чего он делался, и на каком железе он не пойдёт
<Kyshtynbai> Ку всем.
<tagezi> у меня видеокарта 6 мб, рам 256 мб, проц 1200 мг, и оно всё летам прям стой держи а то унесёт
<tagezi> Kyshtynbai: ку
<Kyshtynbai> Где ж ты такой антиквар откопал)?
<tagezi> ну, на просторах интерента )
<tagezi> или ты про железо?
<tagezi> я в виртуал боксе запустил
<OnkelTem> Только что обнаружил, что шаринг экрана по скайпу не работает. Лол. Упоротые идиоты
<OnkelTem> Не способны даже этого сделать
<OnkelTem> M$ must die.
<tagezi> пиши письма МС
<snql> Skype? год-два... не больше
<snql> если гугл выкупит, то 3-4
<andrex> а если никто не выкупит то оно загнетсо сразу
<andrex> то есть уже загнулось))
<snql> где сейчас true-парни трут дела? хреноут от гугла?
<tagezi> гугл нужно тодена помойку, достаои сос воими выкидонами уже
<tagezi> а скайп.. если откроют код, может что интересное и будет, нет - ктонить прилумкет фрискайп
 * tagezi говорит на мегбыдлоруском диалекте )
<tagezi> andrex: ты юзал puppy?
<andrex> да
<tagezi> в чем прикол?
<andrex> ни вчем
<andrex> игрушка тупо посмотреть
<tagezi> я ваще не понимаю как его на винт без плясок поставить, а как ливка он ваще нафиг не нужен.. глючен и медленен как жизнь муравьиного-льва
<andrex> с набором программ написаных этими же и работающими тока под пупи)
<tagezi> ну вот SliTaz меня больше вдохновил, даже при том что у них мидори не поддерживает хтмл5
<tagezi> andrex: а macpup щупал?
<andrex> нет
<tagezi> типа мак для пупсов )
<tagezi> блин, у них сервер не передаёт размер файла
<tagezi> ладно, пусть грузиться
<tagezi> у них Enlightenment E17 пиленая, нада пощупать, я пока не щупал такое )
<OnkelTem> Мне расстраивает, что все мои заказчики и партнёры сидят в скайпе. Приходится тоже там находится.
<OnkelTem> Нашли способ шарить экран - по TeamViewer, а голос - в скайпе
<OnkelTem> snql: надеюсь Гугл выкупит не для того, чтобы развивать. А чтобы с почестями похоронить :)
<snql> кстати голос и по тимвьюверу идет и тогда гадко получается +)
<OnkelTem> сначала через добавление поддержки скайпа в Hangouts, а потом и чтобы упразднить за ненадобностью )
<OnkelTem> И вообще, будущее - за IP телефонией. Удивляет, что до сих пор это не стало массовым. Допустим, если выпускать роутеры сразу с поддержкой ip-телефонии, то процесс бы пошел быстрее
<tagezi> написать письмо всё равно нужно
<tagezi> и друзей всех попросить написать
<tagezi> причем писать характеристики системы в конце и в тексте, что бы точно читали
<tagezi> пусть работают, раз денек со всех хотят
<tagezi> г*
<UNIm95> OnkelTem должен тебя удивить. в германии все больше народа на IP-телефонах сидят
<UNIm95> причем конвертирует adsl<>телефон роутер
<[Raiden]> http://lenta.ru/articles/2013/10/20/provodnikov/
<tagezi> бокс для слабоков которые не способны осилить Линукс )
<UNIm95>  tagezi: Как мерседес для бедняком которые не могут содержать жигули?
<UNIm95> бедняков*
<tagezi> UNIm95: эм.. я не понял.. наверное, разнообразие дистров съело мой мозг
<OnkelTem> UNIm95: когда-нибудь до нас доберется
<OnkelTem> UNIm95: мои знакомые занимаются настройкой астерисков в конторах, вот уже много лет (одни из первопроходцев вообще в России). Так вот их главный с полгода назад высказывал идею создать свою прошивку для роутера, чтобы там уже
<OnkelTem> был астериск )
 * andrex 
<OnkelTem> потом вязать офисы друг с другом по клику
 * andrex банить
<UNIm95> andrex что с тобой?
<andrex> а типа халк крушить
<andrex> UNIm95, ьешенство))
<andrex> передается по сети
<nexxxt> всем Ку!
<nexxxt> меня видно?
<[Raiden]> да
<nexxxt> тогда Ку
<[Raiden]> куку
<nexxxt> давно здесь не был, народу поубавилось что-то
<andrex> а че тут торчать)
<[Raiden]> я думаю некоторая потеря интереса к линукс как ос для конечного юзера наблюдается. Не только тут спад количества народа.
<[Raiden]> хотя я не проверял ))
<nexxxt> косяков много до сих пор
<nexxxt> раньше прикольно было, но из года в год ситуация не меняется
<UNIm95>  [Raiden]: спод из-за гнома3
<UNIm95> спад*
<andrex> рашн ирц мрет
<andrex> на жабере все норм
<_d4vid> я решил проблему со скайпом..
<_d4vid> пакеты конфликтовали
<_d4vid> =)
<_d4vid> теперü всё зашибисü! ^^
<[Raiden]> UNIm95: Ну мне так думается. Хотя возможно не только. МНого каких-то скачкообразных изменений в разные стороны )
<[Raiden]> мног офорков того же гнома
<_d4vid> добрый вечер ппл
<UNIm95> _d4vid: image-kernel-3.*.* и WIN_NT-7.*.* ?
<_d4vid> УНИм95 ага кернел от 8.1 и линукс кернел 3.12 .. =)
<_d4vid> думаю всё дело в релиз кандидате))
<[Raiden]> http://img12.nnm.me/5/8/1/4/2/d131aaeb5caaccc343a8b90626e.gif
<_d4vid> как хотелосü мне дашик вниз прибомбастит
<UNIm95> [Raiden]: гном 2 был чертовски удобен.  и жрал не особо много. А гном 3? Кеды?
<_d4vid> лан я спат+.. завтра ту ворк.. бб ппл
<UNIm95> _d4vid:
<UNIm95> _d4vid: а ты где живешь? почему у тебя есть умлауты?
<[Raiden]> UNIm95: Ну, на такое предложение мне сложно ответить. Т.к. я не считаю гном2 чертовски удобным. МОжет быть кому-то так кажется с выходом юнити и гном3. Но реально это тоже был ппц, с кучей  нерешаемых проблем около 10 лет )
<[Raiden]> Часть проблем решали писатели дистрибутивов, заменяя част ьсофта, включая по умолчанию компиз и т.д. Что бы оно хоть как-то казалось современным и привлекало ) Но всё это не заслуги проекта гном.
<[Raiden]> за последние 5-7 лет там реально только табы в наутилусе появились, котоыре сча отпиливают вроде )
<[Raiden]> больше ничего не вспоминается
<UNIm95> [Raiden]: А чего тебе не хватало в гноме2?
<[Raiden]> Ну, и так мног отекста, зачем обсуждать то чего уже нет ) Много чего нехватало.  Если коротко то нехватало доминирования гнома над закрытыми ос и по или хотя бы стремления к этому ) КАкие-то частыне недостатки я сча не хочу описывать - о нвсёравн
<[Raiden]> оумер.
<OnkelTem> Кстати да, каких-то заметных преимуществ в гноме нет
<OnkelTem> гном3 - ещё куда ни шло, но всё равно, сыро
<OnkelTem> хоть за ним и сижу, но прям вот большой любви как-то нет
<OnkelTem> меня вполне устраивал blackbox, fluxbox
<[Raiden]> да, наверное своя сессия может быть удобней )
<[Raiden]> если кому-либо не лень её\это делать.
<OnkelTem> вот вот, просто лень заморачиваться вспоимнать как там всё руками прикручивать, в этих минимальных коробках
<OnkelTem> а гном3 ставишь, вроде есть свистелки, которые по клику ставятся
<OnkelTem> [Raiden]: основной плюс гном2 - что там почти ничего нет :)
<[Raiden]> )
<OnkelTem> Я думаю если бы хватило терпения, то моим любимым оконным манагером давно стал бы какой-нить на tile-ах. awesome из этой оперы кажись?
<[Raiden]> да
<OnkelTem> Во только если обычные прилады, не готовые к такому запускаешь, то выглядит всё кошмарненько
<mva> http://lostpic.net/orig_images/8/c/f/8cf4749b4687292355a2df570ff436eb.jpg http://lostpic.net/orig_images/2/e/0/2e093a570de2716d71f404c04c572334.jpg
<[Raiden]> добавлю ещё, что я сам пользовался гном2 и под конец его жизни, такие вещи как табы в фм, индикаторы от каноникал, компиз. Вселяли надежду или типа того.  На дальнейший прогресс.
<UNIm95> mva: пункт 1.4 чушь!
<[Raiden]> То что сча с гтк средами происходит мне личн осложно прогрессом назвать. Если скажем сравнить ритмбокс и гном мьюзик, то последний  вроде как будет уметь играть музыку с облака. Но при этом  он врятли умеет хотя бы тоже, что умеет ритмбокс. Смещ
<[Raiden]> ение направления есть, а прогресса нет :)
<mva> UNIm95: orly?
<mva> UNIm95: мне казалось, там в каждом пункте чушь
<UNIm95> от пункта 2.1 мозг сломался
<UNIm95> каким хреном они в блокнот картинку вставили?
<UNIm95> или я что-то про оффтопик не знаю
<mva> просто у HR вместо мозга что-то другое
<mva> не при детях будь сказано
<UNIm95> mva это бывший HR вашей фирмы?
<mva> нет
<UNIm95> архиватором обнаружить вирусы о_О
<mva> это мне знакомый кинул картинки с собеседования
<mva> :)
<UNIm95> 3.3
<UNIm95> почему много антивирусов это хорошо О_О
<mva> на моей фирме ТАКИХ HR нет и никогда не будет
<UNIm95> дайте кто спирта
<UNIm95> градусов за 70
<UNIm95> mva: друг не обидится если я на один развлекательный ресурс кину?
<mva> да кидай
<nexxxt> жгут-с
<[Raiden]> творчески подошли к вопросу (с)
<nexxxt> какой каталог нельзя удалить? вирусы архиватором? О_о
<[Raiden]> запакуй их всех!
<nexxxt> MS-Word/Excell….- операционная система?
<nexxxt> видимо я что-то пропустил
<[Raiden]> UNIm95: года через2-3 будет какой-нибудь очередной наплыв. Например мс выпустит очередную висту или вдруг 1 из проектов как-то устаканися и начнёт куда-то двигаться уже , а не менять ланшафт стола :)
<[Raiden]> ланд*
<UNIm95> [Raiden]: наплыв будет только с появлением рабочего стола который можно будет полностью настроить через LDAP
<UNIm95> такое начнут охотнее вводить админы
<[Raiden]> может быть, но мне как домашнему юзеру не интересно )
<[Raiden]> в теории и сча можно, раздавать 1 конфигурацию и изменять если надо.
<UNIm95>  [Raiden]: накинь на панельку гнома 3 апплет регулирующий частоту процессора.
<[Raiden]> ну, конфиг панели в гсеттингс. Не так сложно я думаю какой-то ключик изменить )
<[Raiden]> или раздавать конфиг с уже включенным апплетом
<UNIm95> [Raiden]: так вот фиг. на панель г3 хрен что добавишь
<[Raiden]> это не верно
<[Raiden]> https://extensions.gnome.org/extension/120/system-monitor/
<[Raiden]> или типа того
<[Raiden]> и панель и расширение на жс. Что угодно можно добавить )
<UNIm95>  [Raiden]:  прочти мой вопрос внимательно
<[Raiden]> там что-то изменится? :)
<UNIm95> [Raiden]: ты сбросил скриншот монитора процессов, который, скорее всего, написан на js. А управление частотами прочессора идет черз локальные программы с SUID бито
<[Raiden]> ну блин, какая разница на что я скинул скриншот. МОжно добавить так же иконку управления частотой
<[Raiden]> это вообще не вопрос
<[Raiden]> UNIm95: https://extensions.gnome.org/static/extension-data/screenshots/screenshot_47.png
<UNIm95> [Raiden]: ок. убедил.
<[Raiden]> во т как это сделать удалённо и куче компов я не знаю. Небыло задачи. Н оуменя есть уверенность что есть маса возможностей. Начиная от сетевой хомпапки )
<[Raiden]> с этим лучше на форум. Там есть тем ыпо лдап тому же.
<[Raiden]> кстати, если ставить много расширений котоыре рисуют иконки прям на панели, может и места не хватить )
<[Raiden]> По мне так лучше трей как в кде\вин7+ с настройкой что прятать, что показать. + возможность произвольно менять количество панелей - например вынести индикаторы на вертикальную панел ьсправа )
<[Raiden]> да как угодно
<[Raiden]> в гноме всё это довольно проблематичн ореализовать
<SergeyIT> везде проблематично, кроме кде
<[Raiden]> Да я бы не сказал что везде, в кде просто удобней. да даже в том гноме2 котоырй я ругаю за старость и неразвитие десяток лет, передвинуть панел ьили создать ещё одну по идее не вопрос )
<[Raiden]> А вот трей там да, плохой тоже, он как в вин 98, тупо отображает всё и никаких настроек.
<[Raiden]> индикиторы с подменю в гном3, видимо содраныне у каноникал, но иначе, вполне себе прогрессивная штука по сравнению с этим )
<[Raiden]> но вот панельки подкачали.
<[Raiden]> SergeyIT: Если говорить о кде и размещении элементов, то там гораздо гибче. В гноме3 расширение которое суется исключительно на панель верхнюю. В кде же плазмойд кладётся куда угодно, включая конкретно выбранный стол. Ваш ко )
<[Raiden]> можно даже тот же трей отделить о тпанели и вынести прям на стол.  да как угодно
<[Raiden]> иметтся в виду мышкой, без правки исходников\скриптов на жс )
<SergeyIT> райден, ты неисправим )
<[Raiden]> SergeyIT:  твой вброс требует пояснений )
<SergeyIT> я тоже неисправим )
<tagezi> всем привет
<tagezi> SergeyIT: кстати, в Лаппееранте нет снего ..
<tagezi> а*
<SergeyIT> а надо?
<tagezi> незнаю.. можно и нет.. шины то летние пока
<[Raiden]> SergeyIT: http://storage7.static.itmages.ru/i/13/1020/h_1382291852_8581383_8c6657eeac.png
<SergeyIT> tagezi, я на зимних весь год
<tagezi> SergeyIT: а где тема про логи твоя, я что-то не нахожу её (
<tagezi> нашёл
<[Raiden]> опенмандрива вышла. Тоже циркачи. Из 1 дистра целых как минимум 3: магея, роса , опенмандрива. И все похожи как 1-яйцевые близнецы.
<tagezi> ну, у нас приянто в сообществе пиарить своё имя мешая сообществу разваться
<tagezi> блин, кто ирк-правила может править ?
<tagezi> !log
<ubuntuhelp> Логи системных событий искать в /var/log/ или в папке настроек вашей софтинки
<[Raiden]> Это наверное для tagezi  http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php/STDOUT+Plasmoid?content=161141
<tagezi> [Raiden]: ну наверное прикольно, и даже кто-то сможет это пользовать, но я как-то привычем в терминалу
<tagezi> может я конечно динозавр )
<tagezi> а.. и насколько я помню это есть в примерах
<tagezi> =)
<[Raiden]> )
<Scrimmer> tagezi: доров
<Scrimmer> [Raiden]: и тебе привет
<tagezi> Scrimmer: а сам то?
<[Raiden]> ку
<Scrimmer> tagezi: приятного аппетита
<SergeyIT> на ночь вредно есть
<tagezi> Scrimmer: спасибо.. и не следи за мной больше, не прилично
<tagezi> SergeyIT: зато приятно
<Scrimmer> tagezi: нед\
<Scrimmer> [Raiden]: какое у тебя разрешение? о_0
<[Raiden]> 1680х1050
<[Raiden]> 16к10
<Scrimmer> [Raiden]: dell ? o_0
<[Raiden]> пхилипс
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> сча я не знаю что выбрал бы. Зависело бы от суммы.
<[Raiden]> фулл хд или больше - лучше. Но зато уменя в родном разрешении мидл видеокарта лучше справляется )
<tagezi> http://goo.gl/xmUqhu
<Kyshtynbai> [Raiden]: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SMXccLCXO-Y
<[Raiden]> А я видел это видео.
<Kyshtynbai> :).
<[Raiden]> 1 времея специально искал  каверы мейдена
<Kyshtynbai> Ваще сотона парень.
<[Raiden]> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tugpWFGl8EU
<Kyshtynbai> Куль!
<[Raiden]> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XebvpPtebaI&noredirect=1
<[Raiden]> )
<Kyshtynbai> трупер ваще кул).
<[Raiden]> Kyshtynbai: Вот ещё интересный дядька. У нег оатм много других каверов других групп http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xCCps7bJzd4&noredirect=1
<tagezi> чото вы повторяетесь
<tagezi> всё это мы обсуждали когда вышла 12.10 )
<Kyshtynbai> Да, преснякова я знаю).
<[Raiden]> да, кажется мы уже говорили ))
<tagezi> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gHrRUcrDP6g
<tagezi> разбавить ваше счастье )
<[Raiden]> Kyshtynbai: С такой знаком группой? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hdy6MW3YMW4&noredirect=1
<Kyshtynbai> Нихт! Зоценим!
<[Raiden]> до кучи тогда, с более старого диска песенка http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1oDXRo78rtY&noredirect=1
<tagezi> а у меня жена статью разнесла в пух и прах, блин (
<tagezi> ей не угодить никак
<[Raiden]> tagezi: твоё в общем тоже ничего, но поближе к трешу )
<tagezi> [Raiden]: да, я особо надстилями не парюсь.. мне понравилось.. хотя они немного, кажется под металлику косят
<[Raiden]> ясно
<[Raiden]> Этот дьядька мне ещё нравится http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QkzI_dYJn28&list=PL68852F7647331142 и  MSG (Michael Schenker Group). Это довольно старые дядьки с кучей дисктов.
<[Raiden]> сков*
<[Raiden]> Kyshtynbai: У солиста мейдена сольники ещё есть. Мне правда из них только 1 песня нравится https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b-hGLlgGasw
<Kyshtynbai> сольников не слышал, честно говоря.
<[Raiden]> Можешь ещё поискать Paul Di'Anno , это мужиккоторый пел в первых двух дисках группы. Потом ег овыгнали , т.к. был слишком панковский видок на сцене )
<[Raiden]> Kyshtynbai: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JUSZrY9R7l4
<artus> какая венда, какое гуи, http://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/4696871/pic/2013-10-21_00-23-02_shot.png 14 секунд и никаких лишних телодвижений :D
<tagezi> artus: ну, у когото рука приклеена супер клеем к мышке )
<tagezi> artus: https://plus.google.com/u/0/communities/103289539097288838721
<tagezi> забань спамера нахрен
<tagezi> это с зелёным кракадилом
<artus> tagezi, хыы, как только отправил мессагу так окончательно бп и помер :D
<tagezi> artus: ты его тестишь на помирание? )
<artus> да не, помер совсем, нашол замену, всего 300 ватт, но с одним винтом взлетел )
<artus> фиг я доразберу флаки и залью на плеерку :D
<tagezi> у меня ноут, мне проще.. 2 часа работы точно будет.. если музыку отключу и вайфай погошу то часов 5
<tagezi> у тя плеерка читает флак? )
<artus> она и куе читает)) только неудобно, треков не видно
<artus> я ж че сансу клип зип взял, бомба )
<tagezi> спасибо что крокадила удалил.. она клёво связала, но я блин ненавижу спамеров
<artus> *се
<tagezi> чесно слово, взялбы автомат и всех спамеров прикладом в темечко... пуль жалко )
<artus> ну, а что мешает?
<tagezi> законы.. больше 2 не успею.. повяжут
<tagezi> artus: кстати, кто может правила канала править?
<artus> какие ?
<artus> и где?
<tagezi> artus: ты реально в бункере живёшь ))
<tagezi> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=229459.0
<artus> блин, ну кто их там читает )) тут топик прочесть не могут :D
<tagezi> artus: не важно.. парядок прежеде всего (с)
<tagezi> =)
<tagezi> блин, мыша достала (
<tagezi> завтра поедим в магазин нужно будет присмотреть новую
<tagezi> непомогло (
#ubuntu-ru 2014-10-13
<Anton2d> пора переименовать канал в "кропы vs ватники" ;)
<Anton2d> *укропы
<myordo> re
<home> привет
<home> Народ новичек
<home> можете по скайпу обьяснить что к чему?
<matrixd> ты о чем?
<matrixd> чем irc не катит?
<home> тем что в разговоре минут за 5 все по полкам
<home> обьяснить
<home> а тут
<home> если не сложно в скайп
<SergeyIT> можно на форуме расписать для кучи народу
<matrixd> есть еще различные howto, которые, я думаю, ответят на все твои вопросы
<home> что такое хов ту
<matrixd> имел ввиду faq
<UNIm95> home:  что тебе надо? пиши сюда
<OnkelTem> ну ничего себе, ник home было свободен
<[Raiden]> Хм, вамваре, есть машина, не могу свойства сменить, всё затемнено.
<[Raiden]> права чтои?
<[Raiden]> чтоли
<[Raiden]> если да, то на что )
<[Raiden]> ага, кажется разобрался
<[Raiden]> Когда озвучишь проблему , понимая что никто не поможет, как то лучше думается :)
<andrex> а я не стал ставить вмварь на линь очень нудно) лучше квм или уж вбокс
<andrex> попробовал не прокатило нормально забил и снес
 * andrex отсыпал себе ..........,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
<[Raiden]> не знаю, у меня плейер, ставится как и всё остальное.
<[Raiden]> интересно, на нтфс права рут и плугдев. ПОльзователь входит в группу плугдев.
<[Raiden]> в чем же тогда причина?
<[Raiden]> мб в хомпапке чот-то
<UNIm95> andrex: юзаем на работе эту херь под названием вмварь
<UNIm95> у меня под рхел6.5 при запуске вм хост уходил в кернел паник
<andrex> а у мня какаято белеберда с правами была запарилсо капать снес нафиг
<[Raiden]> я не работаю с ним. Мне нужен для личных нужд. Как вм где неплохо крутится винда в частности.
<[Raiden]> и из-за моего желе тоже.
<[Raiden]> железа
<UNIm95> [Raiden]: Самое офигенное: KVM. Особенно если есть возможность проброса железа.
<[Raiden]> для начала, квм нету в винде. А я использую вирт машины и там.
<tagezi> у меня вроде и в вб неплохо винда крутится, правда я в игры не играю
<[Raiden]> и что использовать не является для меня вопросом. Предложения мне не нужны.
<[Raiden]> Мне нужно найти пробелму )
<UNIm95> [Raiden]: ты же сам написал: Как вм где неплохо крутится винда в частности.
<UNIm95> В квм винда пря офигенна
<[Raiden]> но я не писал что ищу замену
<tagezi> а я уж хотел предложить решение вопрса с вм, ну да ладно
<UNIm95> можно пробросить видюху и играть
<[Raiden]> игры меня волнуют меньше всего
<tagezi> http://www.snob.ru/selected/entry/82236
<[Raiden]> всё, цирк окончен , машинка была в слипе или в чем-то похожем.
<[Raiden]> теперь всё редактируется
<SergeyIT> [Raiden]: тебе нужно найти проблему? Тогда мы идем к вам...
<[Raiden]> и так хватает ))
<[Raiden]> Unity mode http://storage6.static.itmages.ru/i/14/1013/h_1413208694_4282515_bfa41e1d19.png
<SergeyIT> [Raiden], а такие знаешь? http://storage8.static.itmages.ru/i/14/1013/h_1413209824_7446309_4c99df49ab.jpg
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> такие кажется нет. Первый раз вижу.
<SergeyIT> а я второй раз
<[Raiden]> SergeyIT: есть навозник, котоырй так чернеет когда созревает, но может и не он )
<SergeyIT> он и маленький такого серого цвета только шляпка шарообразная, как у опенка, только мохнатой выглядит (не снял к сожалению)
<gelbeEnt_> Скажите, пожалуйста, имеет смысл заморачиваться и делать SSH за VPN(то есть после подключения к VPN)? Или это глупо?
<andrex> носки 5тые подымай
<andrex> если оно тебе ненадо то и не делай
<tagezi> andrex: ты чо ещё не спишь?
<[Raiden]> а что ты собрался прятать и от кого?
<andrex> лень
<andrex> снег идет
<tagezi> andrex: уже?
<andrex> не уже а еще раз)
<tagezi> никогда этого не пойму, иы живёшь южнее, а у тебя снег есть, а у меня нет
<tagezi> не, я конечно понимаю, тёплое течение и всё такое, но смириться с этим не могу )
<andrex> давай зафигачим там гору тебе
<tagezi> эм.. думаю фины будут против, они так любят свою высочайшую точку Финляндии на склоне горы Халти, что боюсь ни с чем больше не смогут смириться )
<reisio> something off with this channel's modes, doesn't show up via alis
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, как это "высочайшая точка Финляндии на склоне горы Халти", она же ниже вершины
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: lf
<tagezi> да
<Sergey_IT> и что это за точка?
<tagezi> ну, просто точка на склоне горы
<tagezi> а сама года в Норвегии )
<Sergey_IT> а.а.а )
<Sergey_IT> надо им гору передвинуть
<[Raiden]> http://xakep.ru/mozilla-passwords/
<tagezi> и ведь распиарят так, что все будут пользоваться
<tagezi> может рута привязать к номеру телефона.. )
<tagezi> а вообще всем нужно брать пример с федоры http://itmag.es/MKei
<tagezi> точки больше не в моде, да и пароль рута тоже  )
<home_> Народ
<home_> пропал звук
<home_> тупо никаких звуков нет все включал
<[Raiden]> home_: попробуй перенести в хомпапке всё, что начинается на sound  asound и pulse
<[Raiden]> и релогин сделай или ребут
<[Raiden]> или создай ещё юзера , так узнаешь глобальная проблема или пользовательская
<[Raiden]> если везде не пашет, надо смотреть какое железо, какой драйвер, загружен или нет
<[Raiden]> и т.д.
<home_> ам
<home_> куда эти папки пиренести?
<home_> и как сделать релогин или ребут
<home_> если есть скайп лучше там обьясни
<[Raiden]> да я сам нихрена не знаю. Ищи кнопку выключения. Переноси куда угодно, во временную папку.
<[Raiden]> просто отозвался , т.к. заметил )
<Guest15266> fv
<Guest15266> ам
<Guest15266> народ срочно подскажите
<Guest15266> балванку с образом убунты не могу форматнуть
<Guest15266> там форматировать серым
<Guest15266> под рутом зашел
<Guest15266> в прогу диски
<Guest15266> и там эта болванка серым разделом форматировать
#ubuntu-ru 2014-10-14
<murpa> всем привет. есть кто живой? или боты одни? :)
<Dmitry_Bowie> murpa, привет
<murpa> Dmitry_Bowie: привет
 * murpa рад что есть живые
<murpa> есть вопрос. кто-нибудь знает, как найти где монтируется удаленный каталог, если это не fstab
<murpa> монтирование происходит в момент (какой-то) авторизации
<Dmitry_Bowie> ой, это не ко мне.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> в домашней папке. скрытая папка .gvfs типа
<murpa> JohnDoe_71Rus: нет домашней папки, монтируется именно удаленный каталог. т.е. происходит авторизация и каталог этого пользователся монтируется в /home изначально папка вообще пуста
<JohnDoe_71Rus> murpa: типа перемещаемый профиль?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> плюшки доменных фич в самбе 4. может быть и в 3-ке есть
<murpa> JohnDoe_71Rus: да. пытаюсь настроить новый системник по аналогии с уже работающим (не найду никак в сети статьи по настройке ldap+samba) есть домен на centos'е
<murpa> JohnDoe_71Rus: там 3-ка
<JohnDoe_71Rus> murpa: http://lmgtfy.com/?q=ubuntu+ldap
<murpa> JohnDoe_71Rus: вот все такие умные. я изначально и спрашивал у гугла. вот только ldap-авторизация это половина процесса, самое главное домен на самбе и именно связка ldap'a и самбы. ладно попробую еще поискать
<JohnDoe_71Rus> 1 и 3 ссылки на ubuntu help смотрел?
<murpa> JohnDoe_71Rus: и в таких статьях настройка сервера идет, а мне клиента надо
<JohnDoe_71Rus> murpa: http://www.opennet.ru/base/net/debian_ldap_install1.txt.html про клиентов что то есть
<murpa> JohnDoe_71Rus: я по этой статье и настраиваю. но не получается :)
<murpa> JohnDoe_71Rus: ладно, спасибо за участие, попробую еще почитать/покопать
<murpa> так вот, возвращаемся к первоначальному вопросу.
<murpa> есть-ли возможность узнать с какого конфигурационного файла была смонтирована удаленная папка?
<SergeyIT> с праздником, андрекса особо (он снег видел)
<lpiql> Здравствуйте, не поможете мне? Проблема в следующем. На компьютере установлены две ОС Windows 8.1 64 и Ubuntu 14.04 64. Периодически при загрузке Ubuntu после работы под Windows не монтируются диски c NTFS (диск с Windows и "хранилище файлов"). После загрузки Ubuntu диски в проводник
<tagezi> обычно, потому что винда в анабиоз уходит, а нада выключить
<tagezi> lpiql: на форуме проблема расписана
<murpa> вопрос знатокам. где взять файлы библиотек pam_ldap.so pam_gnome_keyring.so и иже с ними?
<murpa> нашел
<silent_hill> поставил mysql-server, не могу залогиниться к нему, Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: YES), умираю, спасайте
<stanley_tweedle> silent_hill, mysql -p
<silent_hill> stanley_tweedle, enter password: ввожу пасс, также ругается Access denied...
<stanley_tweedle> silent_hill, mysql -u root -p
<silent_hill> stanley_tweedle, так тоже делал и пасс сбрасывал переустанавливал раза 5
<stanley_tweedle> murpa, apt-cache search pam|grep lib
<stanley_tweedle> silent_hill, ты из localhost пытаешся или через сеть?
<silent_hill> stanley_tweedle, localhost
<stanley_tweedle> silent_hill, mysql -u root -p -hlocalhost
<silent_hill> stanley_tweedle, так же
<stanley_tweedle> silent_hill, http://askubuntu.com/questions/401449/error-104528000-access-denied-for-user-rootlocalhost-using-password-no
<silent_hill> stanley_tweedle, создал файл .my.cnf в /root как там, не помогло
<UNIm95> Всем привет. Кто подскажет: Thunderbird+Ligntning пропали календари.
<UNIm95> Что делать?
<stanley_tweedle> есть знатоки которые ставили lubuntu 14.04 на ibook g3?
<aleksei`> всем ку
<tagezi> ку
<witwicky> хай
<silent_hill> ребята, как трафик через vpn пустить, приконнектился все ок пинги идут, а все равно в инет через себя выхожу
<DaGuich> only russia?
<Sergey_IT> ночи
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: и тебе
<Sergey_IT> таймауты все
<tagezi> фринод чото сегодня о перезагрузках сервисов говорил
<Sergey_IT> лучше бы он работал, а не говорил
<maxaj> хай
<maxaj> просветить по железу кто нибудь может?
<UNIm95> !ask|maxaj
<ubuntuhelp> maxaj: Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<maxaj> в ноуте асус a6r подключаю к usb порту принтер, сканер, флешку и через определенное время все виснет - т.е. usb, можно ли не перезагружая комп перезапустить usb&
<maxaj> ?
<OnkelTem> test
<ubuntuhelp> OnkelTem, Понг понг понг...
<OnkelTem> отлично
<OnkelTem> в weechat заработал звук )
<fuss> всем привет. есть на канале модер форума раздел для новичков?
<tagezi> нет
<tagezi> они все в форуме
<fuss> только 1? root-boot бот?))
<OnkelTem> test
<ubuntuhelp> OnkelTem, Понг.
<OnkelTem> О, зачетный звук
<OnkelTem> Наконец-то настроил нормально. Нашел кучу отличных звуков в SDK Android :) Wav-чики
<OnkelTem> Надо будет донастроить, чтобы когда only_you пишет, играл гимн Украины :)
<only_you> настроил?
<only_you> напишешь, когда настроишь
<only_you> напишу бота
<only_you> что-бі каждую минуту писал
<only_you> :D
<fuss> спалился)
<fuss> в 2м спалились, при этом онкел и хотел)
<tagezi> only_you: сможешь ему Шостаковича Дмитряй Дмитриевича - Симфония № 7 =)
<tagezi> ?
<tagezi> он будет наверное рад )
<only_you> ok)
#ubuntu-ru 2014-10-15
<SergeyIT> утра
<gambitmen> всем привет нужна помощь
<witwicky> !ask
<ubuntuhelp> Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<tagezi> SergeyIT: раннего
<JohnDoe_71Rus> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=40802 Не работает? Отключим! :)
<tagezi> JohnDoe_71Rus: все уже изрыгнули свою желчь по этому вопросу )
<tagezi> на самом деле, кроме слова "дебилы" нечего сказать, по всем пунктам для оправдания
<SergeyIT> а что такое хромеОС?
<tagezi> SergeyIT: поделка гугловская, с жутко упиленым ядром
<tagezi> так же как и в андройде, ничего от линя не оставили, только кичатся что линь
<tagezi> они её ставят на хромебуки, которые сейчас почему-то становятся популярными
<SergeyIT> ну так и чего беспокоиться об этом, пусть изощряются - это же не нормальные ОС, а поделки для игрушек
<OnkelTem> Привет всем. Ух, настроил такого монстра ))) Наконец-то. В общем, скрипты, которые по ssh сервак удаленный конфигурирут )
<OnkelTem> Ибо постоянно одни и те же действия приходится совершать, и все время что-то забываешь сразу, потом допиливаешь, то, то другое...
<OnkelTem> А тут, стало быть, по ентеру жмакнул, и оно поехало )
<OnkelTem> автоматизация рулит!
<OnkelTem> пока умеет работать только с debian 7, но полагаю для той же Убунты не такая большая потребудется заточка
<SergeyIT> поздравляю (я первое что сделал, когда сервер заводил, это скрипты бекапа и установки на чистую ОС того что мне надо, очень удобно)
<tagezi> SergeyIT: ну, они оттягивают народ от линукса
<SergeyIT> а этому народу линукс и не нужен
<JohnDoe_71Rus> бугагашечки "При соединении с x.x.x.x:10000 произошла ошибка. Ключ не поддерживает запрошенную операцию. (Код ошибки: sec_error_invalid_key) "
<SergeyIT> все же от задач зависит
<JohnDoe_71Rus> это webmin в новом огнелисе
<SergeyIT> пиши багрепорт
<JohnDoe_71Rus> кому?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> мозиловцы гайки закрутили
<UNIm95> JohnDoe_71Rus: где и почему?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> вход в web морду управления webmin. адрес локальный. на огнелисе 32 все работало. сегодня прилетел 33
<JohnDoe_71Rus> http://www.experts-exchange.com/Software/Internet_Email/Web_Browsers/Q_28513114.html бага была еще в бете
<UNIm95> JohnDoe_71Rus: эти идиоты убрали окно с предупреждением о просроченом серитификате.
<UNIm95> она теперь пишет ошибка загрузки страницы
<JohnDoe_71Rus> так и другие сайты с просроченным сертификатом не откроются ?
<UNIm95> хз
<UNIm95> теперь на роутер залажу через хром
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ахренеть
<JohnDoe_71Rus> UNIm95: webmin сертификат вообще не отдает. нету его скорей всего
<UNIm95> JohnDoe_71Rus: попробуй через хромиум
<JohnDoe_71Rus> я и через осла могу.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> он тут есть
<UNIm95> пробуй
<UNIm95> JohnDoe_71Rus: возможно в очле надо будет добавить его в доверенные
<UNIm95> осле*
<OnkelTem> tagezi: с т.з. юзера, идея ХромеОС по-моему очень здравая. А то, что ядро упиленное, так юзеру по фиг
<JohnDoe_71Rus> он сто лет был в исключениях
<OnkelTem> Лично меня платформа Хрома радует
<OnkelTem> Теперь можно делать десктоп приложения чисто на этой платформе. Крутота
<tagezi> OnkelTem: а меня нет, у меня все диски в ext4, и половина прог только через бубен и пляски ставятся
<OnkelTem> tagezi: игрался с хромебук лично?
<tagezi> гонял его
<tagezi> нет, если поставить убунту, то ничего, джае при том что железо слабовато, но сама ось только для школьника в контактике поторчать
<OnkelTem> О, а что туда можно поставить Убунту? Я просто когда интересовался, то нашел такое официальное предупреждение, что ничего другого туда вкорячить типа нельзя
<JohnDoe_71Rus> https://support.mozilla.org/ru/questions/1018618#answer-640787 :(
<OnkelTem> Я обратил внимание, что мне гораздо больше нравится запись типа [[ -n $var ]] || var="default_value", чем все эти if'ы...
<OnkelTem> Кстати, кто ответит на вопрос, чем отличается:
<OnkelTem> 1) [[ -n $var ]] || var=1
<OnkelTem> 2) [[ -z $var ]] && var=1
<OnkelTem> 1 от 2
<OnkelTem> Это типа загадка ;-)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> хех. надо было сертификат создать в webmin
<JohnDoe_71Rus> http://www.gismeteo.ru/news/sobytiya/11877-kitay-pozabotitsya-o-russkom-tigre-kuzme/ Оказывается это не просто Кузя. и он выполняет секретное задание ))
<tagezi> странно что об этом на гисметио пишут..
<JohnDoe_71Rus> гисметео просто собирает новости со всей сети. графики разнообразить
<aleksei`> всем привет
<tagezi> ку
<aleksei`> чёт дисконектит не?
<witwicky> rTorrent + iptables
<witwicky> port_range = 56155-56156
<witwicky> iptables -A INPUT -p tcp --dport 56155:56156 -j ACCEPT
<witwicky> iptables -A INPUT -p udp --dport 56155:56156 -j ACCEPT
<witwicky> iptables -A OUTPUT -p tcp --dport 56155:56156 -j ACCEPT
<witwicky> iptables -A OUTPUT -p udp --dport 56155:56156 -j ACCEPT
<witwicky> Что я не так делаю?
<witwicky> Но зато если разрешить 45000:65000, тогда работает.
<witwicky> Почему...? :(
<witwicky> + на компе eth0 и tun0
<tagezi> aleksei`: да, офигеть как дисконектит
<witwicky> Где спецы то все?
<black_ru> А чо такое
<black_ru> ?
<black_ru> Чо поломал?
<tagezi> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=40841
<tagezi> быть не может, нужно было линуксойдам всем хором матом на них орать что бы эти косорукии услышали
<aleksei`> ого, global offensive вышел под линь ))
<aleksei`> давненько я стим не запускал ))
<black_ru> Что в steam из игр работает под linux?
<only_you> black_ru:  http://store.steampowered.com/search/?term=&sort_by=_ASC&os=linux&page=1
#ubuntu-ru 2014-10-16
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Райден тут про фотки по wifi говорил? http://mysku.ru/blog/aliexpress/28128.html
<SergeyIT> тест
<ubuntuhelp> SergeyIT, Есть контакт.
<gaalex> всем привет. кто-нибудь пользовал xvfb?
<OnkelTem> Звонит днем знакомый клиент, жалуется, что сайт не работает - 404 выдает. Я ему советую обратиться к админам сервера и сайта. До вечера проблема не решается. Снова обращается, просит помочь
<OnkelTem> дает мне все доступы, я захожу... и вижу VDS на винде!
<OnkelTem> у меня прям внутри все завяло
<OnkelTem> Единственный способ зайти (судя по админке в Руцентре) - по RDP. Но пароля у меня нет, способ узнать - это изменить. Думаю, че делать
<OnkelTem> Потом вижу кнопку в админке - "Перезагрузить"
<OnkelTem> так.. перезагрузить.. винда... хм, а ведь это идея? В общем, перезагрузил, через 2 минуты сайт заработал
<OnkelTem> Я виндус админ!!! [пляшет]
<OnkelTem> Как в анекдоте - "и все-таки.. это чукчи" (c)
#ubuntu-ru 2014-10-17
<r0man52700> hi, friends!
<r0man52700> есть кто?
<r0man52700> !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<r0man52700> привет, добровольцам
<r0man52700> есть вопрос
<r0man52700> меня кто-нибудь выслушает?
<r0man52700> или может мне с echo пообщаться?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> !ask r0man52700
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='ask r0man52700'
<Sulamif> Здравствуйте. У меня есть проблема с Ubuntu 14.04 LTS. Ноутбук ASUS X550CV. Когда загрузка доходит до логин-экрана, я ввожу верный пароль, нажимаю Enter. Идёт кружок загрузки, но уже минут 10 экран логина не пропадает и в систему не загружается.
<Sulamif> Спасибо за ответ заранее.
<SergeyIT> alt+ctrl+f1 переключается ?
<Sulamif> Сейчас крутится полоска логина, но не логинится. Нажать Ctrl+Alt+F1 сейчас или после перезагрузки?
<Sulamif> Нажала Alt+Ctrl+F1 сейчас, никакого эффекта.
<Sulamif> Перезагрузилась, нажала то же самое - чёрный экран.
<SergeyIT> это переключалка в консоль их у вас несколько, *** +F1.... ****+F6 ,   а *** F7 -гравическая
<SergeyIT> ф
<SergeyIT> а в лайв режиме, с флешки/СД работает?
<Sulamif> А, появилось что-то кроме чёрного экрана.
<Sulamif> Просит ввести логин
<SergeyIT> так введите  логин и пароль (у вас проблема с графикой похоже)
<SergeyIT> пароль не печатается при вводе, просто вводите
<Sulamif> Странно, ввела логин (который был на логин скрине) и верный пароль. Пишет Login Incorrect.
<SergeyIT> и какой логин?
<Sulamif> На лог скрине показывает, что Angela
<SergeyIT> там имя показывает, а не логин
<Sulamif> А терминал, показывающий angela-x550vc tty1?
<SergeyIT> логин наверно angela
<Sulamif> Правильно!
<Sulamif> Зашло в терминал.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Ангел-А Люк Бессон (2005)
<Sulamif> Что мне сделать в самом терминале?
<SergeyIT> нет, чтоб помочь
<SergeyIT> не знаю, у меня нет нигде гибридной графики (
<SergeyIT> uname -a  покажи вывод
<SergeyIT> и cat ~/.xsession-errors
<Sulamif> Linux angela-x550vc 3.13.0-37-generic #64-Ubuntu SMP Mon Sep 22 21:28:38 UTC 2014 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<Sulamif> Это показало uname -a
<JohnDoe_71Rus> SergeyIT: забавно кинуть на пасту .xsession-errors из консоли. там может и сети еще не настроено.
<Sulamif> Ничего, можно напечатать.
<Sulamif> http://pastebin.com/THzEiqin
<Sulamif> Вот тут cat ~/.xsession-errors что показало.
<tagezi> JohnDoe_71Rus: а у тебя вообще убунту есть? )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> tagezi: есть. 3 штуки
<tagezi> зачем тебе столько?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> даже больше. вот тут. шлюз, samba и для сборки андроида. дома ноут и стационарник
<tagezi> Я думал у тебя убунту только для сборки китката
<tagezi> эм.. ты же на винде сейчас.. на работе под мирандой
<JohnDoe_71Rus> да на работе
<SergeyIT> Sulamif, так в лайв режиме работает?
<SergeyIT> почему то юнити падает
<SergeyIT> кстати, это когда началось?
<tagezi> update-notifier-crash падает, и тянет за собой остальное
<tagezi> чот, системные часы
<tagezi> ошибка кстати, вроде, гуглится
<Sulamif> Запустила систему в обычном режиме.
<SergeyIT> что за обычный режим, интересно (
<Sergey_IT> посмотрел смарт на дисках - один 5 лет 7 мес. , другой 2.5 года
<tagezi> смарт?
<Sergey_IT> SMART data
<tagezi> умные данные? о_О
<tagezi> =))
<jxentilo> пися
<only_you> Фрейд в восторге
<SergeyIT> а заходил?
<ubuntuNoob1> Доброго времени
<ubuntuNoob1> всем привет
<arkasha> куку
<arkasha> всем доброго времени суток
<arkasha> кто-то меня слышит?
<arkasha123123> куку
<arkasha>  /msg ubuntuhelp !nick
<arkasha> qq
<artus> ку человеки, давно не виделись :)
<artus> tagezi, тагезяяяяяяяяяяяя
<tagezi> artus: о, бин, пропажа явилась )
<tagezi> блин*
<artus> tagezi, ^_^ мну рад тебя наблюдать :)
<tagezi> artus: да я тоже тебе рад ))
<tagezi> выточил свой топор войны для театрала? )
<artus> ну кровавая секира ужаса пачти готова, по массогабаритам она слегка зашкалила конечно в последнем варианте, не хватает времени собрать в кучу :)
<tagezi> =)
<tagezi> работник ты наш, товерц блин )
<tagezi> творец*
<arkasha> Всем привет. Есть у кого нить минутка?
<tagezi> artus: без тебя тут бордель творится, andrex|off жедобрый блин, никого не забанит, не кикнет.. болтают о чем хотят
<artus> tagezi, пора доставать поганую метлу и порядки наводить? :)
<tagezi> !ask | arkasha
<ubuntuhelp> arkasha: Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<tagezi> artus: угу, тут переодически устраивают, кухонная политика больних с нарушением логикопсихологического аппрата
<tagezi> достали
<artus> tagezi, http://itmages.ru/image/view/1984982/735e4c17 ^_^
<artus> arkasha, дарофф
<artus> чейто я вылетаю, ничего не пропутиль ?
<tagezi> artus: классная... наколка?
<artus> да вот вчера таки сподобился так сказать забрать подарок себе любимому на днюху, месяц ноги не доносили руки до мастера :D
<tagezi> да фридон колбасит переодически, я вот только с дачи могу сидеть нормально, дома только через веб интерфейс, фиг знает почему
<tagezi> мда.. прова в Лаппе нужно казнить.. ирк не может настроить
<arkasha> Дело такое. Есть openvpn. Есть для него конфиг, который на винде пашет. Хочу сделать, чтобы заработал на убунте. 1) пробовал кормить его --config openvpn впринципе соединение устанавливается, но доступа к сети нет и порт 1194 open|filtered. <думаю это не нормально
<tagezi> тут бот с первого раза зашёл, и сразу нормально
<artus> arkasha, ну если учесть что конфиги под форточки и бунты немного разные ....
<artus> а вообще по старой доброй традиции логи подключния в студию )
<arkasha> artus, да это я понимаю, поэтому его немного адаптировал. Логи щас секунду
<artus> tagezi,  эть еще что, я около года к линухе не прикасался по причине помир винт системный, а работа время отнимает, да и нужно мне собственно браузерофильмосмотрелки, вот ток последний месяц как с телевонией прицепились - пришлосьт вспоминать старые нав
<artus> ыки :)
<tagezi> artus: тоесть ты унас теперь не дебианщик?
<artus> tagezi, ты расказывай как у тебя то жисть молодая да раздольная течет
 * tagezi пошёл за автоматом
<artus> tagezi, до мозга костей, просто преродная лень не позволяет потерять 2 дня времени чтоб востановить систему моей мечты (((
<artus> тут машину в порядок привести некогда :D
<tagezi> artus: ну, у меня всё хорошо, вожёсь со своим ЛО, занимаюсь локализацией, сапорт, сопли подтираю... короче, как всегда
<artus> rкто такие ЛО?
<arkasha> artus, https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B6LsD2oOdOSERi1qanZDS2R3eGs/view?usp=sharing
<artus> локал окруж?
<tagezi> работы почти нема, так что времени много
<tagezi> artus: LibreOffice
<artus> эх, у у меня времени в сутках не хватает, по причине того что роботы немеряно - а времени - йок
<tagezi> artus: ну, у меня примерно так же, только я бесплатно всё делаю )))
<artus> arkasha, вот ругнулся так ругнулся, давай на пастебин куданить
<tagezi> artus: немного сна, часа 4-5 и дальше, новости, сообщества, переводы, тесты
<artus> tagezi, как бы тебя сподобить локалицировать на русиш морду к линуховой cnc рулилке :D
<arkasha> artus, http://pastebin.com/m3BGPdG2
<tagezi> =) не, сейчас дофига дела, ваще реально не могу.. сганашил 2 человек, теперь отступать позно
<tagezi> старые локализаторы что не делом занимаются, то спят, то тупят, а дело не движется.. сегодня пришлось с пеной у рта доказывать им их косяк, который уже год висит, они нехотя согласились
<artus> arkasha, по факту у тебя авторизация проходит, но роуты не роутять ... так жеж?  принудительно не пушил в конфиге клиента?
<tagezi> им 15 слов регепсами влом переделать
<tagezi> причем там регепт для 3 детнего младенца
<artus> tagezi, вот оно, опенсорс сообщество )))
<tagezi> да, только на тагезях и дердиться ))
<tagezi> держится*
<artus> хватит нанчитцо с опенофисом, я его ешо по павлуше невзлюбил :D
<arkasha> artus, могу показать конфиг
<artus> или как тама его
<artus> arkasha, ну давай конфиг, ща будем вспоминать )))
<tagezi> ну, я не опенсор не хочу, припроетарщина достала реально уже, глюки теже самые, только сапорт тупее
<arkasha> artus, ну просто мои знания во всем этот администрировании сравнимы с бесконечно малой величиной. Я iptables то плохо себе представляю)
<artus> ну дык linuxcnc самый опенсорсный опенсорс, причем приносящий реальную пользу (
<artus> *)
<arkasha> artus, http://pastebin.com/JkJveF14
<aliona> privet vsem!!
<aliona> mozet xtota rabotal s nagios3? :)
<artus> aliona, сонце ясное, онли русиш, пожалуйста )))
<aliona> привет
<aliona> может ктонить nagios3 пользует?
<artus> нууу, тагезя точно нет, я врое как из страшных стлов последнее время только астериск знаю, а аркаша с впном не подружитцо, посему не факт ))
<artus> arkasha, а чегой у тя там за 3 сервера на один конфиг делают ?
<artus> aliona, а вопрос в чем ? может чего и присоветем-с
<tagezi> artus: да вещейзаброшеных навалом интересных, просто ЛО реально нужная.. может наконец начнут предприятия съезжать с МСО
<arkasha> artus, я думаю что если 1ый лежит переходит ко 2 ну и т.д. В винде openvpn это хавал
<aliona> вот устанавила нагиос но никак нивиходит одеть иво на домен
<tagezi> большенству же нужно печаталки, и калькулятор, а тут это есть в полном объёме.. только документации нифига нет, а у апач опенофис, фильтры отстой полный
<artus> arkasha, а ... виндовый конфиг покажи
<artus> aliona, вот еще года 2 тому я бы начал нудить на предмет причем тут бунта ^_^ , подробности бы для начала нехотения натягивания на ад
<arkasha> artus, http://pastebin.com/GK6LNHn3
<artus> arkasha, ну судя по всему роутить у тя сервер должен всех и вся, но вопрос, почему ты пропустил все что после прото удп в виндоконфиге ...
<artus> вобщем верни для начла всякие тама proto udp и иже с ними
<arkasha> artus, я вот грешу на фаервол, может быть проблема в том, что порт закрыт, а я хз как его открыть
<artus> iptables -L и смотри чего у тя закрыто , если сам не закрывал - то все открыто
<artus> aliona, так что там с подробностями то, интересно же
<aliona> pa ruski tezilo pisat..
<aliona> :))
<artus> arkasha, ты всякие там перстст кейтун и остальное верни в конфиг
<arkasha> artus, сделано
<artus> ну а читать тоже тяжело ))) попробуй в който аля транстятор транслита наваять мегатекст и сюда кинуть )
<arkasha> artus, не помогло
<artus> arkasha, а ифейс поднимается ? в роутах чегойто происходит?
<arkasha> artus, как узнать, что что-то происходит?
<artus> ну таил на какой нить сислог ))
<artus> Sergey_IT, бууууу
<Sergey_IT> убубубуб
<artus> или мессаджес, чего у тебя там засераетцо в это время
<arkasha> artus, из всех изменений начал падать samba
<artus> это волчанка :D
<arkasha> artus, я еще пробовал поднять всё это дело способом номер 2. Открыл network manager импортнул туда конфиг. В итоге когда подключаюсь к vpn разрывается локалка
<artus> arkasha, а доступа к серверу у тебя нету часом? там посмотреть ломишся ли ты хотябы, просто я нифига не помню адекватный конфиг под впнку которая опен, хотя конфиг из под трубы переписывал, все арбайтен вроде как
<Sergey_IT> что у вас тут за политика - "фридон, телевония..." (
<arkasha> artus, ты мне его пропинговать предлагаешь?
<artus> arkasha, http://pastebin.com/A3srfbUi ну вот у меня конфиг линуховый
<artus> Sergey_IT, расказывай
<artus> как жисть то немолодая, радикулит не замучал?
<Sergey_IT> artus, что?
<artus> все расказывай, все как есть, и главное куда вы самого заядлого кдешника сего канала в лице рейдена дели то ))
<Sergey_IT> его виндой придавило
<artus> совсем чтоль? необратимие изменения? давно ? )))
<Sergey_IT> в реанимации
<artus> Оо
<Sergey_IT> бредит, не генту переходить собирается
<artus> по ходу свой гриб он нашоль наверно :D
<Sergey_IT> показывал... а я ему свои
<arkasha> artus, поясни мне за конфиг http://pastebin.com/JKBqPsDn
<Sergey_IT> tagezi: а чего ты не отваливаешься так долго?
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: сдачи сижу )
<tagezi> ьуь хочтер более мененее нормальный, если постоянно держать какой-то поток, то не отваливаешься )
<tagezi> тут*
<Sergey_IT> я этого не понимаю, что у них за провы или все через мобильные сети
<tagezi> artus: он (райден) , это.. купи фотик, у него там есть передача фоток по вайфай, ему теперь лень карточку вынуть
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: ну на даче мобилка, а дома выделенка
<tagezi> главное, блин, не отказаться от того интернета..
<Sergey_IT> ну не может выделенка так выделывать (
<tagezi> эм.. кстати, может себе яйцо купить домой, оно жешевое, и коектиться нормально
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: это смотря какой админ
<Sergey_IT> а ну да... финики же тормозные )
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: ну вот у меня парадокс, мобилка работает нормальнее чем выделенка...
<tagezi> но
<tagezi> на выделенке пока отваливается только ирк (фтп не пробовал)
<tagezi> хотя тоже может отваливаться, тоже же сложный протакол
<tagezi> вопрос почему? непонятно. насколько нужно быть безруким чтобы отваливалась ирка, хрен его знает
<arkasha> artus, поясни мне за конфиг http://pastebin.com/JKBqPsDn
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, так напиши Линусу, что дискриминируют русскоязычное финское линукс сообщество
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: да он с Кисой разобраться не может, а ты про провайдера
<tagezi> киса кстати влез в ЛО
<arkasha> artus, Fri Oct 17 23:54:42 2014 ERROR: Linux route add command failed: external program exited with error status: 2
<arkasha> RTNETLINK answers: File exists такая штука теперь
<Sergey_IT> без мыла?
<tagezi> да вообще просто по наглому
<tagezi> киса - это создатель системда
<tagezi> Леонардо какойто там
<arkasha> 1
<Sergey_IT> следующей будет системнет
<tagezi> наверное.. системдднс, и системдкосмос
<arkasha__> samba падает!
<OnkelTem> Сегодня первый раз читал про AppArmor. Так и знал, что полезная штука!
#ubuntu-ru 2014-10-18
<evgenius123> Привет всем, есть проблема: не могу с браузера подключиться к локалхост
<evgenius123> проблема встала когда нет времени разбираться, не знаю что и делать
<evgenius123> Товарищи, мне можкт кто помочь?
<evgenius123> у товарища, сиядщего прямо передо мной на той же версии убунту, такой проблемы нет
<aleksei`> всем привет
<arkasha> Что это такое? http://c2n.me/j6Tkdx
<tagezi> ссылка
<arkasha> tagezi, а на картинке, которая по ссылке
<tagezi> фиг знает, я давно с самбой не общался.. по идее верхняя структура самба сервера
<tagezi> smb - это сокращение от самба
<arkasha> tagezi, вот, я тоже так подумал. Но я удалил samba а штука осталась Оо
<tagezi> возможно за ней лежат локальные папки самбы
<tagezi> а деман ты отрубил?
<arkasha> tageizi, да
<arkasha> tagezi, даже перезагрузился
<arkasha> tagezi, проблема в том что эта штука при двойном клике просто закрывает окно проводника. И вот еще ошибка
<tagezi> ну тада не знаю.. я не ковырял её уже очень давно, как-то причин нет
<arkasha> tagezi, теперь при любом упомининии самбы вылетает внутренная ошибка убунты
<tagezi> arkasha:  если очень интересно, ткни одного из них UNIm95, andrex, artus, они соображают в этом, а я ваще не разу не админ )))
<arkasha> tagezi, тут дело даже не в том, что интересно, а в том, что это жизненно необходимо. Ткну их)
<tagezi> мжет у тебя ярлыки гдето остались
<tagezi> чорт, зачем разработчики начертво забили 4 ядра в мэйк ((( ком тормозит жутко ((
<UNIm95> arkasha: на одном из компов в твоей сети есть самба сервер. который фиг пойми как настроен
<arkasha> UNIm9: и он виден даже при условии отсутствия samba у меня?
<arkasha> UNIm9: и в моей сети есть мой комп, роутер и ноут с виндой
<arkasha> UNIm9: при старте самбы у себя он ругается в логе, что не может найти /var/lib/samba/private/ ...
<arkasha> UNIm9: и всё это дело падает с внутренней ошибкой
<UNIm95> arkasha: а что написал про "который фиг пойми как настроен"
<UNIm95> А что я*
<arkasha> UNIm9: то есть это типо мой комп
<UNIm95> arkasha: На которм и есть хрен пойми как настроенный самба сервер. так как smb-server- дефолтное имя смб сервера
<arkasha> UNIm9: Есть какой нить годный гайд по настройке?
<UNIm95> arkasha: гугл+мозг+прямые руки
<markmx> приветствую, други, есть такое у меня mail: cannot send message: Process exited with a non-zero status
<markmx> не гуглится =(
<Svetlana> надо проверить логи от той программы которая должна была доставлять почту
<Svetlana> т.е. от MTA
<markmx> это мой домашний комп
<markmx> до апдейта все фурынкало, обновился вот до последней мяты, все поставил и наладил, поставил mailutils а он выпендривается, ибо свежий
<markmx> дев наверное какой-нить вылез мне
<tagezi> может разрабы мяты что-то напортачили, пиши бакрепорт им
<arkasha> Интересно, это нормально что openvpn не слушает порт 1194 ?
<arkasha> Proto Recv-Q Send-Q Local Address Foreign Address     State       PID/Program name
<arkasha> udp        0                          0 0.0.0.0:1194            0.0.0.0:*                              14572/openvpn
<mixed>  /msg ubuntuhelp !nick
<mixed91> Здравсвуйте ,  имел кто нибуть дело с  AR8162  на  14.04. я в отчаянии , гугл молчит .
<Sergey_IT> AR8162 - что это?
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: буковки с циферками?
<Sergey_IT> то есть несъедобное (
<tagezi> Qualcomm Atheros AR8162/8166/8168 PCI-E Fast Ethernet Controller Driver
<tagezi> так что не грызи.. зубы сломаешь ))
<mixed91> сетевая
<mixed91> для 12-13 есть гайд ,  для 14 убунты не работает
<mixed91> а ситуация такова что подлючение есть , обмен первые 2-3 минуты потом  сети нету
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, были бы зубы (
#ubuntu-ru 2014-10-19
<r0man52700> всем доброго дня!
<r0man52700> Есть вопрос по виду файлов /etc/hosts и /etc/hostname
<r0man52700> кто-нить в силах помочь?
<r0man52700> есть кто?
<r0man52700> какой смысл создавать ресурс, если его никто не админит?
<r0man52700> @ubuntuhelp ответь
<greynix> добрый день
<aleksei`> добрый день
<Anton2d> вечер
<vs-ivanov> ubuntuhelp
<vs-ivanov> !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<tagezi> утра
<Sergey_IT> позднего утра раннего вечера
<andrex> ping
<ubuntuhelp> andrex, Понг.
<home_> ПРивет всем)
<home_> Подскажите что делать хочу 2 системкой поставить винду
<home_> не получаеться
<home_> Выписывает invalid signature detected checksecure boot policy in setup
<UNIm95> home_: Сначала надо ставить винду а потом линь. или поставь винду на другой винчестер
<home_> а как терь винд поставить?
<Sergey_IT>  home_ это в другой канал
<home_> ну так кинь ссыл на канал этот
<Sergey_IT> эх, кинул бы, но мишень сбежала (
#ubuntu-ru 2015-10-12
<UNIm95> Всем привет.
<UNIm95> tagezi: как заставить либру использовать стили из документа.
<UNIm95> А не переопределять их при его открытии?
<SergeyIT> утра дневного
<tagezi> UNIm95: ну, вообще, они должны быть из документа, а не перезначаться, иначе в них смысла нет
<tagezi> утра всем
<UNIm95> tagezi: у меня есть документ в котором я сам назначил некоторые стили. Если открываю на домашнем компе(где и был создан документ) то все ок.
<UNIm95> Здесь на рабочем ноуте с виндой и lo5 все переопределяется
<tagezi> UNIm95: а версии какие?
<UNIm95> 4.4.5 дома и 5.02 на работе
<tagezi> UNIm95: а созданые в 5.0.2 стили работают?
<UNIm95> хз. Не пробовал.
<tagezi> ну, создай пустой документ с одиним изменёным стилем и посмотри, сохраняется он или нет
<UNIm95> Ок. но потом. сейчас под линем опять.
<tagezi> UNIm95: ну короче всё равно писать багу, просто зависит о чем
<UNIm95> tagezi: Отбой. Это я .docх в lo уработывал. После открыл в MSO в результате чего стили оказались перезаписаны..
<tagezi> панятно
<UNIm95> Хотя при закрытии мсо меня не спрашивали о записи изменений
<UNIm95> Гадство однако
<UNIm95> Особенно то что в документе стили сохранились а мсо из стилей заголовк и прочее список сделал.
<UNIm95> А я на ло грешил
<wolf-mint> скажите плизз есть ли программа на подобие remastersys
<tagezi> wolf-mint: эм.. есть целая книга как сделать свой дистрибутив
<wolf-mint> Я хочу именно бекап всей системы но remastersys больше 4гб не делает iso
<UNIm95> wolf-mint: так для бэкапа есть другие тулзы
<UNIm95> remastersys ведь делает загрузочные дисты.
<wolf-mint> мне хочеться чтобы бекап был установачным тоесть записал на флешку iso образ, загрузился с флешки и все файлы все настройки встали такими как на то время как бекапил
<wolf-mint> мне папка home/user тоже важна
<UNIm95> wolf-mint: А у тебя /home не на отдельном разделе?
<wolf-mint> нет всё вместе
<andrex> Systemback
<wolf-mint> посоветуйте как лучше всего сделать!!!
<andrex> dd +xz synaptic
<andrex> просто запаковать весь / с исключениями дев бут итд
<andrex> wolf-mint: http://www.techrepublic.com/article/create-a-live-system-iso-for-your-ubuntu-based-linux-machines-using-systemback/
<andrex> и ваще мята не бунта)
<UNIm95> wolf-mint: С живого диска скопируй /home полностью. Далее реинстал системы в котором ты сам создаешь отдельный раздел для /home
<UNIm95> wolf-mint: И вообще Ваня не волнуйся.
<UNIm95>  Нервы дорого стоят
<wolf-mint> какой прогой или командой разделить диск
<andrex> gparted
<andrex> к примеру)
<UNIm95> andrex: я бы не советовал.
<UNIm95> юзер слишком молодой.
<UNIm95> не выгребет
<andrex> part fdisk parted
<andrex> !faq > wolf-mint
<ubuntuhelp> wolf-mint, please see my private message
<UNIm95> andrex: А ты садист =)
<UNIm95> !faq >UNIm95
<ubuntuhelp> UNIm95, please see my private message
<andrex> я их кучу знаю
<UNIm95> andrex: досоветовался. Человек больше сюда не зайдет.
<newerty> эм, я бы бекапил с помощью mksquashfs, так проще сохранить все флаги на файлах
<andrex> да я ему гуевину посоветовал оно так и делает
<andrex> и в исошку фигачит
<andrex> да и то он не осилит походу
<newerty> ну ведь есть куча статей в инете, нафиг сюда писать
<SergeyIT> UNIm95, ты это кого банить собираешься? (
<UNIm95> SergeyIT: Да тебе чего бояться?
<SergeyIT> я и не боюсь )
<SergeyIT> андрекса попроси, зеленый давно спит
<SergeyIT> или артуса
<andrex> он клиент сломал виш через вебморду сидит))
<andrex> а я усебя умудрился вендокодировку сломать)
<SergeyIT> ломатели )
<andrex> а воткнул 1.1.3 и сломалась локаль
<andrex> снес теперь
<andrex> сижу на вичате которого нет посути в системе))
<UNIm95> andrex: Я с рабочего ноута. Тут нет пиджина
<newerty> я чет не врубаюсь о чем вы
<andrex> о пряниках о пряниках...
<andrex> UNIm95: а че вичатку не воткнеш)
<andrex> и по ссх
<andrex> нафиг этот пиджин)
<UNIm95> andrex: кстати о пряниках. Разочаровался в Тульских пряниках. Думал что-то офигенное будет.
<UNIm95> А так пряник как пряник.
<andrex> а оказалось просто здоровый печенька
<UNIm95> andrex: Да привык.
<newerty> вы странные
<andrex> сижу и печалюсь 6 ведройд не полностю реализован на простом 5том нексусе а ток на 5x 6p(
<tagezi> newerty: я им это уже 5 лет говорю )
<newerty> это канал убунты или что
<andrex> если у кого появится сообшите мну, прийду палиц отфигачу и телефон отберу
<UNIm95> newerty: Это мы еще нормальные
<andrex> а ну да все разговоры на оффтопик
<tagezi> newerty: да, я подтверждяю, это они ещё не начали обсуждать "как пропатчить сустемд для стилаз, для запуска по сети" ))
<newerty> tagezi: а какой смысл патчить
<tagezi> чтобы работало
<newerty> это для каких целей вообщ
<UNIm95> tagezi: ёу. Для чего пропатчить?
<andrex> кде под бсд
<tagezi> Ло под стреказу
<andrex> чтоб системд летал по вафле на реактивном топливе
<UNIm95> andrex: это к анимешникам.
<SergeyIT> newerty, не обращай внимания... осень
<tagezi> ну да.. осень, мне осталось перевести 8 имён яехов, для будущего анонса, и всё будет в тапках )
<tagezi> чехо*
<newerty> а вы не страдаете фигней случаем
<andrex> мы уже с ума сходим
<andrex> тут
<SergeyIT> так осень же... к весне готовимся
<andrex> погоди ты еще нового года не видел))
<SergeyIT> ... это он на джабере не был
<tagezi> не надо напоминать
<tagezi> на джабере вообще, говорять исключительно матом и не разу не темы Линуха
<andrex> я оттуда ушел странные они там
<SergeyIT> поэтому райден там и сидит
<andrex> им на лоре сидеть нада а не убунту сапортить)
<tagezi> странные это мы.. а они (закоментировано зензурой)
<UNIm95> andrex: так. А можно ссылку на конфу?
<UNIm95> А стоп.
<UNIm95> тут жаббера тоже нет.
<tagezi> где?
<tagezi> в германии джабер запретили?
<UNIm95> tagezi: на работе.
<UNIm95> Сегодня отработал.
<andrex> ubuntu@conference.jabber.ru
<andrex> я могу с вичаты заползтись
<UNIm95> Но раньше не уйдёшь
<UNIm95> andrex: так там же всегда тишина.
<andrex> нет
<andrex> буругозят
<andrex> еще войс просить нада
<andrex> иначе буш молуном)
<newerty> слушайте, а udp и rdp соединения для каких целей используют
<UNIm95> newerty: Для разных!
<newerty> и еще мне интересно, можно ли с помощью nc получить доступ к оси
<SergeyIT> newerty, https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/RDP  ... или udp вбей и учитайся
<newerty> UNIm96: а можно где нибудь почитать про то как устанавливается это соединение с помощью консоли в винде и линуксе
<newerty> да это я знаю
<newerty> меня беспокоит безопасность в линуксе
<UNIm95> newerty: отключи кабель от сети
<tagezi> хочешь спать спокойно? потри ОС
<UNIm95> Залей порты клеем
<tagezi> угу, поставб винт между 2 большими магнитами :D
<SergeyIT> или утюгами - если ssd
<tagezi> newerty: абсолютной безопастности не бывает
<UNIm95> mikolla: Белорус! Кого выбрали?
<UNIm95> Спугнул =(
<tagezi> слишком резко подкатил )
<newerty> вот вы же видите мой апи
<UNIm95> newerty: нет
<newerty> ip
<UNIm95> newerty: да
<andrex> UNIm95: ты гдераньше был)
<UNIm95> andrex: В смысле?
<andrex> заявка в опа
<tagezi> andrex: вообще-то я тебе говорил
<UNIm95> andrex: где я только небыл.
<andrex> tagezi: я знаю но его небыло
<UNIm95> newerty: у тебя провайдер МТС?
<tagezi> а ты про то что его не было когда был Грин?
<newerty> UNIm95: ну да
<andrex> tagezi: да
<tagezi> UNIm95: и где ты был раньше?
<tagezi> =))
<UNIm95> tagezi: да где я только небыл.
<andrex> когда я говорил ему что нужны новые
<andrex> и когда тя подрубали)
<newerty> UNIm95: так то проводного инета нет
<UNIm95> Так я не новый. Я уже б/у
<andrex> и тогда же выпилили несколько) включая райдена
<UNIm95> newerty: Москвичка?
<newerty> UNIm95: не понял
<tagezi> UNIm95: ну, там система хитрая, слишком.. сделать может только Грин, я вот окзался под рукой, когда он вдруг проснулся.. а теперь он опять заснул
<andrex> newerty: что бы ты не ответил(а) я тебе не верю))
<andrex> все как по нику
<newerty> ну ник у меня kitty..
<UNIm95> tagezi: ничего. Я терпеливый.
<andrex> newerty <--- угу kitty) виду но)
<SergeyIT> а разбудить зеленого, не?
<andrex> SergeyIT: сам прийдет
<SergeyIT> боишься?
<andrex> неа
<tagezi> он жутко боится ))
<andrex> да наффорум ему прийдет уведомлялка
<UNIm95> andrex: Ты что? В Махачкале свинину продавал?
<andrex> я там даже небыл ни разу
<UNIm95> newerty: Да ты Никита!
<SergeyIT> НикитА?
<newerty> я редко в irc сижу
<UNIm95> Ладно. Погнал я. Стул забирать.
<tagezi> UNIm95: стоя наверное не удобно за компом ))
<andrex> UNIm95: знцу приипи себе ужо)
<cl4r1ty7072> всем ку
<tagezi> re
<cl4r1ty7072> )
<cl4r1ty7072> быстро ты ответил)
<tagezi> да у меня мониторятся все каналы на которых я сижу
<tagezi> иначе я чтонить пропускаю важное )
<UNIm95> andrex:  Что сделать?
<cl4r1ty7072> когда убунта 15.10 выходит
<andrex> UNIm95: знцу сделай
<UNIm95> andrex:  что это такое?
<andrex> cl4r1ty7072: 22
<andrex> UNIm95: баунсер жеш
<andrex> вот он цук
<UNIm95> Что  за баунсер?
<andrex> !znc
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='znc'
<andrex> !bnc
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='bnc'
<andrex> гугл в помощ
<tagezi> :D
<cl4r1ty7072> :-D
<UNIm95> andrex: bnc== Соединение байонетта.
<UNIm95> andrex: znc == не знаю
<UNIm95> andrex: tagezi так что скажите что жто за фигня.
<tagezi> UNIm95: какая ыигня?
<UNIm95> tagezi: да.
<UNIm95> Я только купил себе нормальный стул и не спал вторые сутки.
<UNIm95> Так что давайте без шутокю
<tagezi> UNIm95: https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/ZNC
<tagezi> а bnc не помню
<tagezi> тыкай andrex пока не сознается ))))
<UNIm95> tagezi: Спасибо.
<UNIm95> tagezi: bnc это и есть bouncer
<UNIm95> tagezi: А зачем они нужны? Для cloak?
<tagezi> не, клоаку ты можешь получить от фринода.. а это насколько я вообще помнь сервак, который держит твой ник, и ты подключаешься через него
<tagezi> получается что не важно летаешь ты или нет, и откуда выходишь, ты всегда в сети
<tagezi> ну и клоак не слетает естественно
<UNIm95> tagezi: то есть получается это обеспечивает историю пропущенных сообщений?
<Sergey_IT> вечера
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: вечер
<tagezi> UNIm95: ну, он и это может
<UNIm95> Sergey_IT:  Dtxthf/
<UNIm95> Вечера.
<tagezi> но это не основная роль, как я понимаю )
<SmOkE_RU> UNIm95, лучше sBNC делай :)
<Sergey_IT> *NC - нортон командер в разных ДЕ
<UNIm95> Ок. Вопрос немного в другом. Кому принадлежит *nc сервер?
<UNIm95> если он принадлежит мне то каким образом он может сохранить историю сообщений если я вырубил сервак?
<UNIm95> Хотя у меня есть возможность поднять сделать 24/7 rjvg-
<UNIm95> комп*
<SmOkE_RU> UNIm95, Да я могу тебе акк сделать, будешь моим бнц пользоваться
<SmOkE_RU> UNIm95, но 100% аптайма не гарантирую))
<AP_1> Добрый вечер!
<Sergey_IT> ночи
<Sergey_IT> ранней
<AP_1> Кому как)))
<AP_1> помогите определиться с прогой для прожига дисков
<AP_1> brasero насколько я понял - глючный
<Sergey_IT> не знаю, дистры только пишу утилитой убунты.... бразеро пользовал когда-то, проблем не было
<Sergey_IT> попробуй k3b
<AP_1> тоже смотрел в его сторону - буду пробовать - Спасибо!
<Sergey_IT> только установка пол kde поставит
<v_> Пробуй wodim
<AP_1> да я как-то с командной строкой пока на Вы, и на большом расстоянии
<v_> Сложого в управлении  wodim - нет
<AP_1> попробую сначала к3б, если не поможет - тогда уже wodim
<v_>  к3б - эта прога с КДЕ при установке может потащить много зависимостей
<AP_1> я так понимаю это просто увеличит размер приложения, или может вызвать какие-то конфликты?
<Sergey_IT> ничего страшного, я krusader использую всегда, не критично, если место на диске есть
<v_> Да  увеличит размер приложения
<AP_1> да места, я думаю, хватит
<v_> Если места много , пробуй
<AP_1> буду пробовать
<AP_1> Спасибо за советы! До встречи!
<v_> Не пойму , вышел из чата , затем вхожу при регистрации получаю  -  Invalid password for vorian   ?
#ubuntu-ru 2015-10-13
<tem2y> Всем доброй ночи!
<tem2y> В убунту 12.04 в менеджере обновлений , висит строка  -  обновить до версии 14.04.3 , кто пробовал обновлять , как проходит обновление ?
<andrex> @devoice
<Leagnus> silentium
<andrex> сам такой
<tagezi> утра всем
<artemz> привет
<artemz> кто-нибудь шарит в заббиксе? макросы не работают....
<JohnDoe_71Rus> на то он и заббикс, что бы на него заббить
<Leagnus> жабикс
<artemz> в моём случае забить не вариант
<Leagnus> кстати, а он для одного сервера годиться? или в нём только есть только если сервов больше одного?
<Leagnus> только = толк
<artemz> годится...........
<tem2y> Всем привет , имеется ubuntu 12.04 при обновлении в менеджере обновлений вверху появляется строка - обновить до версии 14.04 , так вот вопрос кто обновлял - как проходит обновление ?
<andrex> если молить аллаха то норм
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ктулху
<JohnDoe_71Rus> и ибязательно с кровавыми жертвоприношениями
<JohnDoe_71Rus> :)
<tem2y> Понятно , обнова - это ужас летящий на крыльях ночи ! Тогда убиваю эту мысль!
<JohnDoe_71Rus> да нет. подумай. я обновлял правда сервер тестовый. поставил 10.04 потом его сразу на 12.04 и финалом 14.04
<tagezi> ключевые слова "сервер тестовый" :)
<andrex> забекапился обновил и все
<tagezi> угу.. не прощели сразу забекапить хому и переустановить?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> tagezi: ну да. только поставил. сервер это вариант дистриба. ну и решил посмотреть как обновляться будет
<tagezi> 1) гуй обновляется в разы хуже 2) тебе терять нечего было 3)  не понятно как это будет работать на реальном железе
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а у меня было виртуальное железо )
<tem2y> Тогда можно рискнуть :)
<andrex> воть где этот уним был утром) грин приходил)
<artemz> мы ищем devops инженеров, отзовитесь
<tem2y>  can i get cloaked?
<andrex> tem2y: no, go #freenode
<andrex> artemz: поищи в гугле
<SergeyIT> андрекс, твоим утром?
<andrex> SergeyIT: угу)
<SergeyIT> ну вот юни и в .опах
<andrex> да
<SergeyIT> теперь ему скрипты учить
<tagezi> SergeyIT: да там учить нечего, 1 раз прочитал, сделал алиасы и погнал все кикать )
<fobo7> 1
<andrex> 2
<SergeyIT> 7
<|rapidsp|> однако ряд...
<fobo7> привет парни и дамы
<The_Game> ку
<The_Game> hi all
<royek> ку чатлане
<royek> тут есть кто нибудь живой?
<The_Game> ку
<royek> primus virtualgl  так и не пойму что это чем отличаются и для чего они нужны. оptirun без этих опций стабильнее, запускать с ними ли без них? как лучше?
<andrex> royek: а ман почитать не судьба)
<andrex> virtualgl тормознее primus вот и все
<andrex> подефолту юзается первый
<tagezi> тест
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Ну понг, и что?
<tagezi> UNIm95: тык
<UNIm95> tagezi: Привет
<tagezi> UNIm95: тебе уже сообщили радостну. новость?
<UNIm95> Нет пока.
<UNIm95> BAN *
<UNIm95> Супер. Спс.
<tagezi> [Green]: ему спасибо )
<tagezi> так, походу у меня интернет починили
<royek> andrex ну толком не описано. только что там в обход опенгл или без него
<royek> а на практике как?
<andrex> беспонятия я гибриды не люблю
<royek> ибо glxgears как понял ни чего толком не покажет
<andrex> там разница в осутсвии лишних телодвижений нужных для сети
<[Green]> UNIm95: привет, поздравляю))
<UNIm95> [Green]: Привет. Спасибо.
<[Green]> UNIm95: заходи на #linuxtalks, если что))
<royek> сеть имеется в виду интернет или сеть как если иксорг это сервер а окна клиет?
<andrex> как терминал
<royek> ))
<royek> ну то есть не как интернет ))
<royek> ну
<andrex> royek: http://ubuntunews.ru/apps/bumblebee-3-1.html
<royek> ой
<UNIm95> [Green]: andrex tagezi Где ман по операциям канала?
<andrex> /cs help /ns help
<andrex> или спросить)
<royek> andrex благодарю за ссыль
<royek> как раз то что нужно а я пол часа ищу и не могу найти
<andrex> первая цылка в гугле
<UNIm95> [Green]:  ты меня точно оператором сделал? /op #ubuntu-ru UNIm95 пишет что я не оператор.
<andrex> /msg chanserv op #foo nick
<andrex> 14    UNIm95                 +AReiorstv [modified 6h 30m 39s ago]
<UNIm95> andrex: Ок. спасибо.
<UNIm95> А понял. (де)Оператор работает от chanserv
<UNIm95> ок пошел его мучать.
<andrex> UNIm95: http://www.stack.nl/~jilles/irc/atheme-help/ChanServ.html
<UNIm95> andrex: еще раз спасибо.
<UNIm95> Ну что. Придется сейчас баунсер приделывать.
<andrex> UNIm95: зайди на пустой чан и дрисеруйся, не тут
<UNIm95> andrex: А оператор на весь freenode выдаётся?
<andrex> тока канал
<tagezi> andrex: ты его вс писок добавил?
<tagezi> или пока на всякий случай пусть будт кикаемый? ))))
<andrex> недобавлял пока
<UNIm95> NOOOO
<Sergey_IT> UNIm95: с опом тебя!
<UNIm95> Sergey_IT:  оп-оп ура! Спасибо.
<andrex> мну и то так не поздравякали(
 * andrex все обиделся на всех
<UNIm95> andrex: Поздравляю с опом.  Ты просто сам некому не сказал. И как-то не афишировалось.
<UNIm95> А тут таки поздравляшки.
<andrex> а нафига)
<UNIm95> Я даже свою днюзу так не праздную.
<UNIm95> днюху*
<UNIm95> И поздравлений меньше получаю =)
<tagezi> UNIm95: он уже как 100 лет оп )
<UNIm95> Охотно верю
<tagezi> andrex: с юбилеем тебя ))
<SmOkE_RU> Фига долгожитель :)
<Sergey_IT> andrex, да ты самый адекватный оп на канале
<SmOkE_RU> 100лет, я тоже так хочу =)
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: так
<andrex> tagezi: не трогать сережку)
<tagezi> andrex: хорошо, серёжки я оставлю )
<Sergey_IT> тагези все равно некогда... писатель наш
<Sergey_IT> UNIm95: на  ком тренироваться будешь?
<UNIm95> Sergey_IT: на §mzirc
<UNIm95> #myirc
<UNIm95> Но скоро спать пойду.
#ubuntu-ru 2015-10-14
<andrex> утры
<tagezi> andrex: ты вообще спишь?
<andrex> бывает)
<jarod__> есть кто живой?)
<jarod__> или канал покинут и заброшен)
<andrex> !ask > jarod__
<ubuntuhelp> jarod__, please see my private message
<jarod__> Kubuntu 14.04 LTS установлена на ноутбуке Asus K56CM, отсуствует уведомление о низком заряде батареи/о заряженной батарее. При том, что в настройках соответствующая галочка стоит. Куда копать?
<jarod__> Из-за чего ноутбук постоянно высаживаем в ноль, т.к. не успеваешь уследить когда у него низкий заряд батареи.
<tagezi> утра всем
<jarod__> взаимно
<tagezi> jarod__: на форум пиши, слишком узко для канала. У меня K53E и N56V, сообщение о заряде прекрасно работают
<jarod__> оно у тебя в виде системного уведомления появляется?
<tagezi> jarod__: угу
<jarod__> думал вначале тут спросить, чтобы не плодить лишние темы. А тут смотрю пустынно.
<tagezi> ну, народ работает а не зажигает, эт вопервых, вовротых, ну если не знаешь, то во так как я воду лить только
<jarod__> а ты acpi как-то настраивал или накатил систему и все сразу поднялось?
<jarod__> я вот грешу, может acpi надо настроить или чего доставить
<tagezi> всё сразу.. я потом только наладил в режимах питания свечение монитора
<jarod__> я понял
<jarod__> кстати, еще попутно вопрос, не сталкивался с подключением внешнего монитора?
<tagezi> сталкивался..
<tagezi> так и не осилил настройку рабочих столов по отдельности для них
<jarod__> у меня ноут, а рядом стоит подключенный моник. В Windows это нативно решалось, при желании можно было через GUI отключить экран ноута. А здесь что-то не нахожу.
<tagezi> Fn+F7
<jarod__> имеешь в виду через кнопки ноута
<tagezi> ну да.. а нафига лазить то кудато?
<jarod__> а при перезагрузке оно ведь снвоа включиться?
<tagezi> неа
<tagezi> ну, у меня не включается
<tagezi> но можешь в гуи
<jarod__> я понял, воспользуюсь твоим советом, спасибо. Как-то сразу не сообразил, хотя комбинацию знаю.
<tagezi> Параметры системы -> Экран
<tagezi> галочку сними
<jarod__> а ну там знаю, то слишком сложно дял моей жены))
<tagezi> тамже можно поменять их местами
<jarod__> ей так, чтобы при минимуме действий выводить на экран фильм и на втром работать. А при ненужности, так же легко отключать.
<jarod__> Через настройки то слишком муторно будет для нее. =)
<tagezi> тогда через фн быстрее всего.. не знаю как перезагрузка в винду, но в кубунте оно соображает что его нужно опять отключить
<andrex> фз у мну ткнул второй моник и сказал в настройках чтоб расширил рабочий стол и все дальше уже просто выткаеш а оно само)
<andrex> ладно попер я домой)
<andrex> уже час торчу на работе какогото черта)
<tagezi> кстати, может у тебя дров для ноута встали криво, вроде тво чудо должно поддерживать..
<jarod__> у меня он на постоянной основе включен второй моник
<jarod__> а вот хз, сижу сейчас на интеловских, т.к. на проприетарных некорректно расширяет
<tagezi> да.. есть такое
<tagezi> нвидиа приходится не пользоваться
<jarod__> вечно делает мне два рабочих стола, при этом на монике выходит еще и картинка в картинке
<jarod__> поэтому и не использую)
<tagezi> хотя я настроил, но если моник отрубить, то всё настройки рабочих столов по новой приходиться сделать (
<jarod__> да не, это явно не выход) Я бывает убегаю с ноутом на кухню, и не в кайф по новой настраивать)
<tagezi> а я работаю на 2 мониторах
<jarod__> хорошо тебе, мне не часто нужны именно два. А садить батарею из лишнего пустого экрана, как-то не комильфо.
<tagezi> им.. если он стационарно, то можно не отключать питание
<tagezi> у меня жена посадила батарею конда под мивневым дождём ноут подержала.. на 54% ухнула
<jarod__> хо-хо, удачно
<tagezi> и теперь это большой кусок железа, с полу часом работы в автономке
<tagezi> а было можно до 8 часов в автономке работать
<jarod__> не у меня батарейка новая, в начале года купил. Использую так: разрядилась, тут же рядышком воткнул в сеть зарядил до 100% и снова на автономке. Как-то жалко вхолостую ее постоянно заряжать.
<jarod__> а снимать тоже не хочу, ладно мне пора по делам бежать. На форуме черкну.
<jarod__> хорошего дня
<tagezi> хорошего
<SergeyIT> утра
<tagezi> SergeyIT: и тебе
<dima___> !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<dima___> !ls
<ubuntuhelp> ls (dir, vdir) — команда Unix-подобной операционной системы, которое выводит (обычно на консоль) содержимое каталога (по умолчанию текущего).
<andrex> а воть и я)
<andrex> ачихуеть 2 часа ехал) все пробки собрал)
<tagezi> andrex: где ты в ирке нашёл пробки?
<andrex> хош покажу?
<tagezi> если только пивные ))
<tagezi> покажи
<andrex> лень нада 1 флаг снять второй воткнуть
<andrex> 1 команда 15 кнопак надавить
<andrex> хотяя 13
<andrex> чертово дюжино
<tagezi> юзай алиасы )
<tagezi> zsb
<andrex> это итак с ними
<andrex> а мне они и не нужны впринципе)
<andrex> +z на канал)
<andrex> и все)
<andrex> tagezi: When +z is set, the effects of +m, +b and +q are relaxed. For each message, if that message would normally be blocked by one of these modes, it is instead sent to all channel operators. This is intended for use in moderated debates.
<andrex> будет классно)
<tagezi> =)
<tagezi> jyb b nfr dct vjkxfn
<tagezi> они и так все молчат
<andrex> ну тут они смогут говорить
<andrex> тока опы смогут смотреть что они говорят)
<SmOkE_RU> Вам шо, делать нечего =)
<_d4vid> kyky
<ViktorStar> Всем привет. Кто-нибудь решил проблему с броадком вай фай адаптером?
<ViktorStar> У меня он никак не устанавливается на 15 версию убунту
<nless> Firmware может надо поставить?
<ViktorStar> Broadcom Corporation BCM43142 802.11b/g/n (rev 01)
<ViktorStar> Скачал с офф сайта броадов драйвер,но он не садится никак:(
<ViktorStar> Проблемные карты какие-то.
<ViktorStar> На днях лагнула убунта 14.04. снёс её нафиг. На ней стоят драйвер bcmwl-kernel-source_6.30.223.248+bdcom-0ubuntu1_amd64.deb
<ViktorStar> Ставил так же с офф сайта. С репозитория убунты не поставилось ничего
<ViktorStar> А что за firmware?
<nless> Ну я предположил просто. Обычно, если драйвер поставил и wifi не работает, то возможно ему прошивки не хватает(?). У меня в своё время так интеловская карточка не заводилась -- драйвер установлен, но нужно было еще прошивку
<nless> поставить
<andrex> bcmwl-kernel-source
<ViktorStar> Попробую. Отпишусь)
<andrex> чк вы все тащите этот 15.* дистр
<ViktorStar> Да хз. Первый в списке местных зеркал был. Я и стянул
<ViktorStar> До этого сидел на 14.04 лтс
<andrex> и че дальше не сиделось)
<nless> Нового чего то в жизни человеку захотелось :D
<andrex> пусть генту воткнет ~*
<andrex> нового будет каждый день
<ViktorStar> )))
<ViktorStar> Я удалил неудачно lamp-server
<nless> Так ему не радикально нового же (:
<ViktorStar> У меня полетели некоторые модули
<ViktorStar> Никак не восстановить было
<ViktorStar> apt-get -f install никак не помг
<andrex> ну вот и будет не радикально а тестовые пакетики)
<ViktorStar> Я психанул и снёс)
<andrex> неосилюн
<ViktorStar> Ахахах)
<nless> Виндоус-вей во все поля
<nless> Сломалось -- переустановил
<ViktorStar> Да,читал,что пофиг что полетело,можно восстановить
<ViktorStar> Пытался,не полуилось
<ViktorStar> метод с виндой помог)))
<ViktorStar> Теперь снова танцы с бубнами над вай фай картой)
<nless> Риторический вопрос, но когда уже не надо будет плясать с бубнами и вайфаем???
<ViktorStar> Нашёл. Из коробки через анальное отверстие идёт что-то
<ViktorStar> помогла команда apt-get install --reinstall bcmwl-kernel-source
<ViktorStar> вафля зафурычила)
<nless> У -- успех)
<ViktorStar> ))))
<ViktorStar> Теперь второй танец...С дровами для видяхи)
<ViktorStar> У меня их аж две
<ViktorStar> Причём работают странным образом.
<ViktorStar> когда питание ноута отключено,то работает обычная карта intel HD
<nless> Удивил. Видяхи в лэптопе у него странно работают :D
<ViktorStar> Когда подключаешь питание ,то включается нвидиа)
<ViktorStar> Ну для меня это дико)
<nless> Дак так и должно быть?
<nless> Когда нужно энергию беречь -- интел, когда питание есть можем и дискретку попользовать
<nless> Логично же?
<ViktorStar> Ну да,логично)
<ViktorStar> Мне теперь интересно,как это в убунту устроено
<tagezi> через Ж
<tagezi> а поповоду бродкомовских штук... никогда, потому что бродком жмоты
<nless> А оно где то не через жопу устроено?
<tagezi> они не хотят давать инствукции для разработки свободного ядра, и сами нихрена не делают.. если это не касается респери пи
<tagezi> драйвера*
<ViktorStar> Да,печально
<tagezi> ну, компания которая ничего не открывает просто так и травит всех других.. микромикросовт короче
<nless> Лол
<nless> Забавная формулировка
<nless> Примерно как доктор зло и мини-зло
<tagezi> они даже Респери Пи не хотят открывать, хотя везде пиарят типа открытая архитектура, а по факту, там только система частично открыта, всё что не касается бродкома
<nless> Помню давно была новость, что они открыли драйвер, а на деле оказалось, что там ядерная обвязка в виде модуля, которая крутит огромный блоб, в который весь функционал перенесли
<tagezi> SergeyIT: у меня к тебе дело есть, как к .. физику )
<nless> Господа, кто-нибудь пользует weechat? Подскажите как вверх прокрутить и почитать, что было. Я просто первый день irc-чат пользую :С
<tagezi> а вместо браузера lynx? )
<nless> не вместо браузера -- хроум
<nless> вместо ОС -- федорка
<tagezi> чорт, кого сюда только не занесёт
<tagezi> у меня вроде мышкой прокручивался, но я не помнб уже.. лет 5 назад було
<ViktorStar> )))))
<nless> Не колесиком не крутит, возможно надо в конфигах поправит чего-нибудь.
<tagezi> nless: гугли вичат, у вас ещё может что плагинов не стоит
<nless> Ага, так и подумал.
<tagezi> инетресно, слакой сейчас ктонить пользуется?
<nless> Да пользуется, скорее всего. Маргиналов всегда хватает.
<ViktorStar> Блин, с моим инетом только дрова обновлять из сторонних репов
<ViktorStar> Хотите угарнуть? У меня 256 кб/сек инет)))))
<nless> Ох, лол. Оказывается pg-up/down нормально скролит всё в weechatе
<nless> :O
<nless> У тебя модем?
<ViktorStar> +идёт по F.A.P.)))Это жесть
<nless> Или живешь очень далеко? )
<ViktorStar> Нет. оптика. в сети tas-ix 100 мегабит. А вот внешка (РФ и другие страны) 256кб)))
<ViktorStar> Живу в центре столицы)))
<ViktorStar> У нас мегбаит анлима стоит 199;
<ViktorStar> $
<nless> Столицы какой странны? )
<ViktorStar> Узбекистан
<nless> Вот с этого и надо было начинать)))
<ViktorStar> ахаххахах)
<ViktorStar> Да,не подумал)
<nless> У меня другу квартиру в новостройке купили в ДС2, так у него оптика на гигабит за 600 руб. от Ростелекома. Вотж я завидую ему
<ViktorStar> Блин, я в Москве жил в г.Лобня. ЧАстный дом
<ViktorStar> инет отптика 1000 р
<ViktorStar> +тв и прочая ерунда)
<nless> А работала оптика нормально?
<ViktorStar> Оптику по столбам тянули прям к дому)
<ViktorStar> Отлично!
<andrex> нишутясе гигабит 600р у нас 5000
<andrex> сота 800
<ViktorStar> Заявлено было,что 200 мегабит скорость.
<ViktorStar> Спец роутер поставили под оптику
<tagezi> а у меня в цену квартиры входит ))
<ViktorStar> Я офигел,конечно
<nless> Ну я хз, надо еще учитывать, что у него родитель работает в РТ :D
<nless> М.б. поэтому так хорошо )
<tagezi> но фины всёравно не умеют готовить интеренет
<tagezi> так что мне не легче
<ViktorStar> Рт ,кстати говоря уг полное
<ViktorStar> Я без мата не мог сидеть
<tagezi> andrex: куда SergeyIT дел?
<andrex> tagezi: сьели же
<andrex> ты че забыл)
<SergeyIT> tagezi, что за вопрос?
<andrex> это содраные не разговаривают)
<andrex> ж
<tagezi> SergeyIT: ну.. короче мне нужно в справку пример придумать, простой и качественный с котангенсом комплексного чила
<tagezi> SergeyIT: сможешь что-нибудь вспомнить?
<tagezi> гугл вместо cotangent подставляет всё что угодно, но только не его
<SergeyIT> http://1cov-edu.ru/mat_analiz/funktsii/tangens/
<tagezi> SergeyIT: не, не теория.. мне нужна задачка из волновой физики, только не слишком сложная.. чтобы можно было коротко условие написать
<andrex> а сфигли он cotangent то)
<tagezi> andrex: а кто?
<andrex> ctg
<tagezi> ctg это в СССР
<tagezi> http://www.multitran.ru/c/m.exe?l1=2&l2=1&s=%EA%EE%F2%E0%ED%E3%E5%ED%F1
<andrex> ну тогды ладно
<SergeyIT> это ковырять учебники надо... (
<SergeyIT> домой пошел...
<andrex> угу новые причем)
<tagezi> SergeyIT: учебник читать? ))
<andrex> мы по сссровским учились)
<tagezi> ну, я же по английски смотрю.. в рунете вообще только сплошная капипаста, в нём только википедия знает что к комплексным числам можно тригонометрические функции применять
<tagezi> и то, в 5 строчек
<andrex> @save
<tagezi> о, злой админ пришёл )))
<andrex> светка опять плодицо)
<Sergey_IT> вечера
<Leagnus> ага, "Джон Доу" смотрим, поцики! харошая фильма, однако!
<Sergey_IT> это кто?
<Leagnus> А Джимми Бамбер играет, помнишь, в Звёздном крейсере Галактике младшего Адаму?
<Sergey_IT> не смотрел )
<Leagnus> фильм о том, у кого яйца на месте: я сам против смертной казни, но таких как он, не осуждаю: замочил кучу насильников и растленцев.
<Sergey_IT> как то надоели супермены
<Leagnus> да, не простой госслужащий
<Leagnus> фильм о том, что суды не работают, и лепят оправдывают тех, кому влепить нужно по полной
<Leagnus> ну и простой мужик решил взять дело в свои руки
<Sergey_IT> сказки,  однако... с президента начать надо
<Leagnus> а кто рожает презиков, как не народ?
<Leagnus> народ - баба, рожающая депутатов, чиновников и королей
<Leagnus> народа всегда численно больше и он всегда может надвать пилюлей.
<Leagnus> Только вот яйца не у всех есть.
<Leagnus> одно слово: баба
<uakob> Здравствуйте
<uakob> кто-нибудь есть??
<uakob> hello
<uakob> anybody there?
<Sergey_IT> !ask
<ubuntuhelp> Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<uakob> блин, только сейчас увидел. оказывается в ирке под винду можно включить таки звуки
<Sergey_IT> зачем
<uakob> здрасьти) у меня проблема с установкой Ubuntu Core (не той что snappy). нашел два мана в гугле (один на хабре другой на ubuntu офф.сайте). Сделал все примерно как там (распаковал rootfs, смонтировал все что надо, и в chroot ушел). так вот, ставлю ядро, ставлю linux-image,
<uakob> ставлю grub-pc (все через apt). последний зависает на создании конфига, и висит так полчаса. десять минут назад не выдержал и вырубил его к чертям. куда копать?
<Sergey_IT> и зачем извращения
<uakob> до lfs я еще не дорос, а окружение хочется свое. плюс опыт в извращениях)))
<uakob> ну и пакетов там по-минимум, это хорошо
<Sergey_IT> и чего хоршего?
<Sergey_IT> комп то какой?
<uakob> пока что виртуалка. а вообще core 2 duo 4gb ram (ddr2) и дали хотя бы geforce 8600GT
<uakob> то рабочий
<Sergey_IT> крутой
<Sergey_IT> у меня все слабее
<uakob> чистая бубу (15.04) без наворотов тормозит как кошмар
<uakob> у вас наверняка все настроено в отличие от меня)
<Sergey_IT> у меня runtu-lite
<uakob> аа
<Sergey_IT> юнити - это извращение
<Sergey_IT> не по идее, а по исполнению
<uakob> согласен. я менял на гном-классик.
<uakob> по идее на мой взгляд тоже потому что pc - это не планшет
<uakob> мы ушли от темы
<uakob> 00
<Sergey_IT> почему, зачем извращаться, ставь lubuntu... или как я и настраивай... минимализм нужен разумный
<Sergey_IT> зачем тебе комп?
<uakob> lubuntu я испод livecd как раз и ставлю ubuntu core, но....хочется свое окружение
<uakob> ну если честно для работы потому что под виндой нет адекватных сборок php 5.+
<uakob> либо это всякие denwer, openserver и прочее г
<uakob> но раз уж есть линуха - надо поизвращаться)
<uakob> в конце концов интересно ведь
<Sergey_IT> свое окружение, по моим понятиям, это когда сам его пишешь
<uakob> я больше люблю собирать конструктор...чем выплавлять детали
<uakob> пишу я на этом окружении другое окружение, зачем мне еще писать))
<Sergey_IT> так и пиши, комп же это инструмент....
<Sergey_IT> комп же ты из микросхем не собираешь
<uakob> ладно, пойду копать дальше
<artemz> сижу на канале 5 килобит в секунду, пинги - несколько секунд. ностальгия)
<Sergey_IT> закажи пинту эля и сигару и наслаждайся )
<nless> тест-перетест
<nless> :С
<nless> Жив тут кто?
<SmOkE_RU> Да
#ubuntu-ru 2015-10-15
<tagezi> утра всем
<nless> утречка
<nless> доброго
<tagezi> странно как-то, на этом компе после отключения и заново подключения монитора начинают глючить часы на панели
<tagezi> малчуны
<svetlana> как именно они глючат?
<andrex> Шумные улицы, мертвые лица кругом...
<tagezi> svetlana: время замерает, и обновляется примерно раз в 10 минут
<svetlana> andrex, это буквально или это про этот канал? этот канал он тихий, как в библиотеке
<andrex> тагезя, песню запевай!
<andrex> svetlana: про канал)
<svetlana> tagezi,  а как date, нормальное время выводит? если да, то это проблема с DE, какая это DE
<tagezi> andrex: так, ты опять с утра прошлонеделюную овсянку ел? )
<svetlana> andrex, люди потихонечку чем-то шуршат втихомолочку, это хорошо
<tagezi> svetlana: KDE это
<andrex> tagezi: нет, гидрокарбонатхлогиданатрия
<andrex> в 6 ведройде опять чет с сетью намудрили(
<tagezi> svetlana: у меня жва монитора, на каждом по панельки, на одном мониторе (основном) время нормально бежит, а на втором замерает
<tagezi> два*
<andrex> tagezi: а че панель ток на 1 моник никак?
<tagezi> andrex: а смысл?
<andrex> ну у меня панель только на основном
<tagezi> и все приложения с обоих мониторов на этой панели
<tagezi> а у меня 2, и на каждой толлько с этого монитора
<svetlana> http://i.imgur.com/tPbI8Y6.png o_O
<andrex> ну значит тебе нада на багзилу кдешную
<andrex> все у них не славабогу
<andrex> даже юнити и то нормально дружет с хренелионом мониторов
<tagezi> да они уже не правят KDE 4.. у них только 5 теперь в пачете
<andrex> ну воткни 5тый)
<svetlana> попробуй то же самое воспроизвести под новым пользователем
<andrex> ну да как вариант)
<tagezi> svetlana: не, это врятли... если удалить панель и сделать новую, то в сё впорядке
<svetlana> это похоже лёгкое решение
<tagezi> только вот, достаёт каждый раз это делать
<andrex> запили скрипт)
<andrex> при детекте моника перезапуск панельки)
<svetlana> костыль
<andrex> это уже ходули какието а не костыль)
<tagezi> на прошлом буке такого не было, всё само ловилось.. может это как-то связано с нвидией
<svetlana> убей нвидию и не пользуйся. надо nouveau
<tagezi> может её тупо выпаять? )
<andrex> а у них ваще чет последнее время с бинарными блобами жесть какаято
<tagezi> да у них вообще одна сплошная жесть какая-то... сдётся мне что у них сговор с микросовтом
<andrex> tagezi: гиьридка у тя?
<andrex> б
<tagezi> гибрид кого с кем?
<andrex> интел с нвидиа
<tagezi> так, ты мне тут мозго то не выноси.. ноут у меня )
<andrex> у меня на ноуте 1 дискретная видяха интегрированной нет вобще)
<tagezi> не, тут она интегрирована, насколько я понимаю.. в мать впаяная
<andrex> дискретку вытаскиваеш и все оно не взлетает даже пищит и все)
<tagezi> странно, потому что у интоловских процев своя видяшка есть
<tagezi> нахрена спрашиваеться?
<svetlana> Я могу прямо сказать: я не разбираюсь. У меня есть лучшие способы проводить свободное время, чем покупать и потом отдаживать трудные для линукса графические карты.
<andrex> оптимус такой оптимус)
<andrex> tagezi: не увсех)
<tagezi> svetlana: ну, мальчики - это такие мальчики ))
<andrex> ща у интела 6 графика ппц даже дискретки амд 7 серии обгоняет
<tagezi> там же только 2 ядра всего
<tagezi> у них вообще нет нормальных процев в этой инейке, вроде
<andrex> я не про апу)
<andrex> а про r 72**
<andrex> r7 2**
<andrex> апушки там ваще в опе
<tagezi> andrex: дай ссылку, я по твоим опечаткам ничего не нахожу
<andrex> ну к примеру http://www.ixbt.com/cpu/amd-a10-intel-5core-250x.shtml
<tagezi> интересно, курица готова или нет
<andrex> tagezi: неа когда запахнет жареным тогда и беги
<andrex> tagezi: зафигач себе ксеон) в бук
<tagezi> ну.. память нужно будет подымать.. ну и сокет перепаять )
<tagezi> так что нет )
<andrex> и ддр 4 впаяй
<tagezi> мне нужно kela зафигачить, вот тогда можно будет думать
<andrex> и чип от 980 нвидии
<tagezi> блин, дизайнеры ЛО как проклятые, всё ломают переделывают, вот им немётся то
<andrex> дурная бошка рукам покоя не дает, у когото там
<tagezi> да, не говори, программировать не умеют, но делать вид что приносят огромную пользу нужно
<andrex> хех русски всетаки ужастики поудачней забугорных снимать умеют, в отличии от прочего)
<tagezi> andrex: тебе лиж бы киношки посмотреть )
<tagezi> ща как собирётся, как сломается ))
<andrex> ис поломаного у меня тока питон
<andrex> и то потому что мне лень
<tagezi> и зачем ты его сломал?
<andrex> а я нечаянно)
<andrex> ша починю 1 комманду нада)
<andrex> символическая ссылка не екзютабельная протсо)
<andrex> выпилить 2 питон чтоли вобще
<tem2y> Всем привет , есть usb модем Е3272 перевел в режим NDIS , по команде  - echo -en 'AT^NDISDUP=1,1,"internet.tele2.ru"\r\n' > /dev/ttyUSB0  - к инету конектится но трафик не идет , ifconfig показывает два интерфейса  - lo , eth0 , в наличии убунта 12.04 :)
<tagezi> tem2y: http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=245102.0
<tagezi> tem2y: короче, на форму дофига тем с этой поделкой.. читай
<tem2y> <tagezi> - много , только за режим NDIS не нахожу
<tem2y> irssi3
<andrex> :\
<tem2y> irssi3
<tem2y> Посоветуйте консольный IRC-клиент
<artemz> weechat
<nless> Weechat рулит и педалит \m/
<nless> http://i.imgur.com/zYTlMSA.png
<nless> похвастаюсь тут немножко :)
<tagezi> nless: ты туда плагинов не накрутил?
<nless> Нее, ниче не накручивал. Пока что, покрайней мере. Поставил как оно в репозитории было. Теперь осваиваю сижу.
<tagezi> nless: там rss можно прикрутить, джабер и ещё кучу чего
<tagezi> короче, сделать из него weechatDE :)
<nless> Будим курить, значит. Великая мощь и сила сразу ощущается :D
<tagezi> я вот не помню... но вроде такого не было... не хватает ему vim подобного интерфейса )
<tagezi> хотя наверное можно самому через плагины организовать
<tagezi> nless: кстати, на фидоре в репах есть КрысиныйЯд?
<nless> xfce чтоле ? :D
<tagezi> nless: Ratpoison
<tagezi> блин, одни дети вокруг, всему учить нужно )))
<nless> dnf говорит что есть такой
<nless> Какой-то радикально клавиатурный wm.
<tagezi> nless: ну, вот.. почитай )) перед тем как юзать.. а то в сам траванёшься ))
<tagezi> классная штука
<nless> Ок гляну.
<nless> Оно тайловое? Или там совсем хардкор и маргинальность?
<tagezi> если его оствоить, то потом вообще не понятно, зачем нужна мышь в DE, всё же и так делается элементарно
<tagezi> ну, примерно как емакс или ви..
<tagezi> нажми на кнопку, получишь результат, самое сложное закрыть справку )
<nless> Я помню во времмена 18 федорки пользовал i3 было норм, но потом всё равно убежал на свой гноум
<tagezi> пару дней охреневаешь, потом спинной мозг понимает что это проще и всё встаёт на свои места )
<tagezi> nless: жене фильму повесь на алиас какойнить, типа нажала ФЫ5 и смотрит )
<tagezi> а то она тебя из дома за такой ДЕ выгонит
<_d4vid> ky
<andrex> mpv прям на рабочий стол место обоин
<andrex> циклично
<andrex> ))
<nless> Ойй неееее  жены пока нет и не хочется
<andrex> на всю громкость
<nless> У меняж линукс какая жена еще
<andrex> про меня на работе ваще все подумали что я женился, грят чет поменялся за лето, либо повзрослел чтоли. а я даже незамечаю)
<nless> Чёт я себя хаксором ощущаю, используя irc. Это нормально?
<nless> :D
<SergeyIT> пройдет
<andrex> ну дворник тоже хаксор
<andrex> в своей сфере)
<nless> )))
<tagezi> nless: значит попутал
<tagezi> andrex: а у тебя на работе тоже гента?
<andrex> да
<tagezi> ну вот.. а говорят в гос структурах нет линуха )
<andrex> я ставлю настраиваю и переношу на все остальные компы готовое уже)
<andrex> ))
<andrex> а бубунта +mate стоит пчти у всех
<nless> tagezi: бывает, я тут второй день тусуюсь.
<andrex> првда я фз че там щас
<andrex> я в бстм переехал
<tagezi> nless: да у меня 6 каналов открыто, 4 из них на английском и в 2 из этих спамят как не в себя
<tagezi> andrex: опять в быдлоград?
<tagezi> или что такое твоё бдсм? )
<andrex> ага бдсм)
<andrex> гента + фря = бдсм
<tagezi> andrex: ты теперь у нас отдел К? )
<andrex> да
<tagezi> жесть то какая.. опер по полной форме )
<nless> Засоветуйте еще каких годных каналов!
<tagezi> nless: эм..
<nless> :D
<tagezi> nless: #libreoffice-ru
<tagezi> повышай посещаемость )
<tagezi> а так, я на русских не сижу.. делать нечего практически на них.. тут раньше много вопросов было.. фактически по вопросам на каналах убунту изучил.. а сейчас только пофлудить если
<andrex> tagezi: бан за рекламу)
<nless> пойду на питонячий канал схожу, вдруг там чего интересного пишут
<nless> Лол, ники у них там питонячьи
<nless> и чет обсуждают интересное
<SergeyIT> #ubuntu-fr
<tagezi> SergeyIT: французский? ))
 * tagezi ушёл с собакой гулять
<SergeyIT> а какая разница, что питон что французский
<andrex> ?†9¯[õ⎺ß(¸
<andrex> ┘Y±äO
<andrex>      Q=F≥Yýµ┼,Þ4î—ôºâ¿‹ Ï.␍Iå:µüç)ŽÎ»€µ␤É$öçŸí0␌6¿áÏè£␌├Ÿ⎼[Ÿ™Ú›≥±                           8àN¥
<andrex> T‘´VSð×┘‰Ò5Î%ó≠Í┼°ÌÐYTùëñ™ì]±
<andrex> ⎺ƒ3I
<andrex> ›␍[◆ï‚baÚCŸÆ U\ž.┤Y(7,
<andrex>                               ±nӑ¢Ùåáêz3f©12í>fà&ôÁȅ|d»#Šn44>‹?à{ÿFD6–ÑŸ*¦ø¶Tål,˜Ð¡;Q÷á¤×C…Äÿ=¹\���%U;��G�␍\±��%���,�=[RK
<andrex> �␊┐�␉�;��)'≤�%�┴[�#[� �2���Z�����6└��(�Һ≥��*������┌│����&�đ����FZ�%U9;���N/�5└���0�4│�G ⎺£���PS
<andrex> -,�␉/┴��������▒�▒:⎼�┌"≤���+KJ����␊�◆�N�0)'�^��� ��>]�T� B6̧@[┬��,┌��Q��V2��Q≠:��]����^◆��≠�������N$�I���B��&
<andrex> ���W<�┐�B�
<andrex>    ����
<andrex>        �?=��␉���2��D
<andrex> C�(�Ӛƪ��R���մ!���.�6K�└F�πN�>ԯ�L;#�]�HW≤�⎻┴�\>��=*���8F���&�ǹ�%��─�I�π*�
<andrex> 3�8?�����$┌��┘�⎽��┐�G��
<andrex>                                      ���≤�2�A�≤���±�─�� ֻ┴��
<andrex> A�
<andrex> +.���MT┌
<andrex> └��_�                                                            �E·3��&�⎽"8ȇ��.�Ұ��M���⎽─ϔВ┼��G$␌���·�P?H?Tܐπ�
<andrex> ��B>3⎻���6�*)�6�8�┴T��N����\��≠�Ҵ^T��␤��
<andrex> ����X���^�3$[�0·H␌�␌�˵���A-┤�␋�_─��┐���_S���±�ǚ�┼▒��'�?␉␉)ǋ�▒�┘�چʢԻ��]�.�Ͽ⎼����┐�␤ ;≤S���+␋��4H=�;┤␉                           ��⎻=�H]�M�^·ETﲷ$�␊���┬��Q�⎻⎽�
<andrex> �E·3��&�⎽"8ȇ���±�ȅ!�┌�'AJ�┼����N┬)┬�└≠���≠ؤ│�A�&��&�T│1Iڜ�─M
<andrex> �<��&ID�
<SergeyIT> во, нафлудил
<SergeyIT> на питоне наверно писал? Живенько получилось
<nless> Эт не я )
<GriefNorth> Привет всем! на КДЕ5 есть возможность победить отображение иконки вайбера в системном трее?
<tagezi> GriefNorth: чего?
<tagezi> andrex: !paste
<tagezi> !paste > andrex
<ubuntuhelp> andrex, please see my private message
<tagezi> =))
<andrex> tagezi: да забыл что urandom виситв буфере и вставил на ругом серваке ваще
<tagezi> andrex: ты на всех каналах разом флуданул )
<andrex> на #ubuntu забанили) #freenode мут
<andrex> да
<tagezi> :D
<tagezi> отдел К забанили ))))
<andrex> ша разбанимся
<andrex> ваще бан на серваке был)
<andrex> эх шоб я еще раз какойнить текст скопипастил в вичат) криворучка
<artemz> у меня xorg вызывает oops :(
<artemz> Oct 15 20:01:28 artemz-ThinkPad-T440s kernel: [72544.414586] CPU: 2 PID: 1310 Comm: Xorg Not tainted 3.16.0-50-generic #67~14.04.1-Ubuntu
<andrex> artemz: в консоль сыптся это?
<artemz> andrex: ну повисло всё, я перезагрузил ноут, в dmesg это
<artemz> [ 72609.268] (EE) intel(0): failed to set mode: Device or resource busy [16]
<artemz> [ 72669.560] (WW) intel(0): failed to restore desired modes on VT switch
<artemz> в логе xorg
<artemz> штеуд такой штеуд в общем. вот стоило покупать ноут за 100к, чтобы потом мучаться со штеудом
<andrex> толи ядро 3.16 кривое толи биос обновить
<andrex> artemz: карта какая?
<andrex> аа ппц
<andrex> artemz: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/drm-intel-nightly/current/ пробуй может помогет)
<andrex> чет для древних ведер найти не мгу)
<Leagnus> Delain – My Masquerade
<tagezi> ну вот, теперь у меня снова i5
<tagezi> 2 недели подаловался и комп сдох
<Sergey_IT> так китай же
#ubuntu-ru 2015-10-16
<marat_> всем ку
<marat_> есть такой вопрос
<marat_> прямо только что назрел
<marat_> во Фрее не отображается значок Xchat-а в трее. Как быть?
<andrex> Фрее что это?
<Leagnus> http://habrahabr.ru/post/255539/
<andrex> это к ним
<andrex> !zver > marat_
<ubuntuhelp> marat_, please see my private message
<andrex> marat_: /j #elementary
<Leagnus> если там Юнити, то что-то с индикаторами
<andrex> там не юнити точно)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> http://s00.yaplakal.com/pics/pics_original/7/5/6/6391657.jpg
<tagezi> напоставят всякую фигню, потом плакаются
<tagezi> утра всем
<marat> Хоп
<marat> Да неужели
<marat> Заработало
<marat> Есть такой вопрос: а есть ли в Irc русскоязычный канал по Eos Freya?
<marat> А я смотрю, здесь отзывчивый народ.
<tagezi> marat: а чего тебе сказать? что элементари ос никто не пользует?
<tagezi> я например вообще не понимаю как эту балгенос можно пользовать
<tagezi> нет, конечно если цель только сидеть в контактике, то она ничего, но как нормальная операуионная ситема.. ну уж лучше фрю подымать
<marat> tagezy, ок. Как убрать тиринг в бубунте 15.04?
<tagezi> хоть понимаешь за что мучаешься
<marat> Карточка 650Ti
<tagezi> marat: эм.. это к товарищам их QA нужно обращаться.. тестовыми сборками тут тоже почти ник-то не балуется
<marat> 15.04 - тестовая?
<marat>  А в 14.04LTS тиринг бывает?
<marat> Просто изза этой непоборимой херни я и перешел на Фрею
<marat> "И чем только я не пробовала" @Классик.
<marat> ®конечно же
<marat> Или ©
<tagezi> artemz: у тебя какая версия
<tagezi> ,
<tagezi> ?
<tagezi> блин.. эта жизнь в двух раскладках ))
<marat> Бывает
<tagezi> для любителей остренького )) http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=Ubuntu-15.10-Final-Freeze
<tagezi> прекрасное, кстати, название для тестового дистра, который называют стабильным )))
<marat> tagezi: так и все таки, какой шанс столкнуться с тирингом в 14.04LTS?
<marat> Коварный вервольф?
<tagezi> оборотень
<tagezi> незнаю.. я не использую нвидию.. вообще у них драва под линух полная хрень, они сломали даже то что имели
<marat> tagezi: у меня нет радеоновской карточки
<tagezi> но так как я в игры не играю, то мне интела по самое небалуйся всегда было достаточно, и, я всегда нвидиа просто вырубаю... но на форме есть куча советов по настройке, так что можешь помотреть
<tagezi> marat: http://kubuntu.ru/node/12377
<tagezi> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=242305.0
<tagezi> ну и короче, гугл в помощь
<marat> Та все гуглилось и пробовалось. Я попал в счастливый список тех, у кого это убирается сносом оси и никак больше.
<coder-ex> всем привет, где то встречал пакет для смены параметров системных уведомлений, не подскажит ли кто как этот пакет называется?
<marat> Поддержка тут на уровне, тащемта
<Sergey_IT> вечера
<tagezi> test
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Failed!
<Sergey_IT> у тебя время неправильное
#ubuntu-ru 2015-10-17
<Infra_HDC> test
<ubuntuhelp> Infra_HDC, Failed!
<UNIm95> Всем привет.
<UNIm95> Что-то я щамотался.
<UNIm95> Замотался*
<Leagnus> разматывайся
<tem2y> q
<v_> Подскажите лучший консольный аудио проигрователь :)
<marat> Уважаемые убунтоводы, есть вопрос не совсем по теме. Подскажите, будьте ласковы, популярные каналы в Irc для общения
<marat> Скучно ато на работе...
<andrex> меняй работу
<SmOkE_RU> Ыыы
<Sergey_IT> marat, #ubuntu - учитаешься
<marat> Sergey_IT: в смысле?
<Sergey_IT> зайди и почитай
<Sergey_IT> можешь и пообщаться, на инглиш
<Sergey_IT> но правила строгие
<marat> А что там читать-то?
<marat> Всё ж по-аглицки
<marat> Ну так-то разительно отличается от этого канала. Тут пустыня, там жизнь.
<Sergey_IT> там народу много, на #ubuntu-fr меньше, можно там
<Sergey_IT> но по-французски
<Sergey_IT> а так... irc умер... в соц сети иди
<tagezi> ирк умер только в России
<tagezi> marat: а какая разница по руски или по английски.. это же не язык золотистых рыбок
<andrex> философы разговорились)
<marat> tagezi: и тем не менее, я по-басурмански не шпрехаю свободно.
<tagezi> andrex: философы - это гентоводы )
<tagezi> marat: шпрехают по немецки, а английски спикают..
<marat> Да хоть парлеют
<tagezi> мдя.. теперь видимо можно своей безграмотностью гордиться...
<tagezi> модно*
<andrex> tagezi: оба варианта водходят)
<marat> tagezi:незнание определённого языка - безграмотность. Делать выводы на пустом месте - невежество.
<marat> Там вместо первой точки знак вопроса.
<marat> Смарт.
<andrex> marat: в побольшей части англоязычной сети с уклоном на технические темы посвященные опенсорс, искать русскоязычные каналы с тематикой соц сети както глупо ядумаю, дальнейшее расфуфыривание этой темы приведет к несловесному
<andrex> предупреждению.
<marat> ...
<marat> Ну ты понял
<Sergey_IT> marat, может лучше заняться чем-нибудь
<marat> Например
<tagezi> угу, я вот блок из 8 функций заканчиваю.. скучно жесть
<Sergey_IT> вот я сегодня наконец принтер подключил )
<andrex> я переехал на gpt
<tagezi> сидишь копипастишь, нечего описывать фактически.. наверное альфа выйдет, начну учебник по комплексным числам читать
<Sergey_IT> в runtu весь принтерный софт отсутствует
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: это чего это они так?
<andrex> Sergey_IT: даже купса нет?
<marat> Мне надо орден дать, за временное оживление канала.
<Sergey_IT> runtu-lite легкая версия - выпилили, если надо - доставишь
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: там де то есть? )))
<Sergey_IT> lxde
<tagezi> надоже, а я думал они и его для легкости выпилили )
<andrex> эх попер e18 gbkbnm)
<andrex> пилить
<tagezi> а его уже сделали?
<andrex> даже 20 есть
<tagezi> я чото у них только альфы и беты помню
<andrex> аэто походу вечно так и будет
<Sergey_IT> runtu мне понравился, ставится без проблем на старые компы... а что надо и доставить можно
<tagezi> качают паравоз и объявляют остановки ?)
<andrex> угу
<tagezi> дану всеэти не допилыши.. это как с элемнтари ос.. вроде что-то делают, да всё как-то мимо
<tagezi> они выпускают ОС с сырым совтом, когда тот уже становиться даже в дебиане стабильным... нафиг такое нужно
<Sergey_IT> да ну убунту - запилили юнити (компиз) которые и т.д.
<andrex> у них де ваще к иниту прилеплена и к гному помоему я хоте поставить плюну и поставил enlightement или как его тама)
<Sergey_IT> я вот потерпел год и ушел с юнити, тормозная вещь на старых компах, кде быстрее
<tagezi> читали http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=43153
<tagezi> ?
<tagezi> лол http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=LibreOffice-Notebook-Bar
<tagezi> всё, теперь его обсасывать будут со всех сторон ))
<Sergey_IT> и ничем хорошим не кончится
<tagezi> да.. кенди делать нехрен, вот он и занимается фигнёй
<Leagnus> чё такое unity-greeter?
<Leagnus> это экран логина?
<tagezi> ты вообще откуда это взял?
<tagezi> чует моё сердце, испаганять они интерфейс ((
<Leagnus> хочу fvwm поставить
<tagezi> ну если это пакет, то скорее всего это экран приветсвия в Юнити
<andrex> угу
<andrex> Leagnus: pekwm ставь)
<Sergey_IT> ставь, что нравится
<Leagnus> а можно как-то смиксовать: трей, т.е. Топ панель от Юнити оставить?
<tagezi> Leagnus: это на каком было?
<tagezi> я вообще ничего не понял (
<Leagnus> fvwm и Unity вместе запустить
<Sergey_IT> попробуй, расскажешь
<Sergey_IT> а что тебе от юнити надо?
<Leagnus> тока трей с индикаторами
<Sergey_IT> у меня так http://storage1.static.itmages.ru/i/15/0203/h_1422981071_6189927_ec2d35780f.png
<Leagnus> это OpenBox?
<Sergey_IT> да
<Sergey_IT> runtu-lite
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: зачем тебе пиджиН?
<tagezi> Вичат шустрее намного
<Sergey_IT> я в пиджине 8 лет и не жалуюсь )
<Sergey_IT> мне на нем не летать же
<Leagnus> не, трей - ТопПанель вместе с fvwm запустить низзя: Юнити - это плаг компиза
<Sergey_IT> кто б сомневался
<Sergey_IT> юнити - вещь в себе
<Leagnus> я нашёл, что искал: Compiz Boxmenu	http://sourceforge.net/projects/compizboxmenu/
<Sergey_IT> компиз не нужен
<Leagnus> под Юнити без него не работает
<Leagnus> "под" - вычеркнуть
<The_Game> привет все, есть кто?
#ubuntu-ru 2015-10-18
<tagezi> утра всем
<andrex> сам такой
<JohnDoe_71Rus> коллеги  ssh-copy-id -i ~/.ssh/id_rsa.pub user@server а можно это выполнить без непосредственной связи 2 компов, имея закрытый ключ?
<andrex> мона
<andrex> JohnDoe_71Rus: разрешаю делай
<JohnDoe_71Rus> спасибо. А как?
<andrex> cat pub >> .ssh/autoruzed_keys так наверное
<JohnDoe_71Rus> это pub с компа куда буду подключаться или откуда
<andrex> с компа
<JohnDoe_71Rus> хм. Информативно. По большому счету компы оба )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> то есть я на комп куда хочу подключиться должен принести pub от компа с которого планирую подключаться
<andrex> да
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ок. Завтра принесу.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> А кстати, на компах пользователь разный
<andrex> ваще пофиг
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а там в pub прописан user@host
<andrex> компа который заходит
<JohnDoe_71Rus> да
<JohnDoe_71Rus> где генерился
<andrex> ну и все
<tagezi> test
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Fail!
<tagezi> Странно, ников не видно в этом вебинтерфейсе
<andrex> tagezi: че квасель сломал?
<andrex> как не видно?
<andrex> яж недавно проверял все норм
<tagezi> andrex: не, ком дома оставил, подумал не зачем на одинн день
<tagezi> Уже жалею...
<anderx> test
<ubuntuhelp> anderx, Failed!
<andrex> да норм все
<tagezi> anderx: как в андройде сделать скриншот? )
<andrex> громкость в низ повер
<andrex> одновременно
<tagezi> может ресет? ))
<tagezi> непашет, ладно фиг сним, верь на слова, нет ников
<andrex> tagezi: угу в мобильной версии нет с боку ников) и галка тока на скрытие ито отрублена
<tagezi> andrex: а есть нормальный иркклиент по андройд
<tagezi> ?
<andrex> фз androirc наверное
<andrex> andcht
<andrex> a
<andrex> я ваще мордой к вичату пользуюсь
<andrex> Guesr: ты шо торчиш то тут я брайзер прибил
<andrex> о
<tagezi> Всмысле мордой к вичату?
<tagezi> Они все столько хотят домтупа, как будто я самолет устанавливаю на межгалактический перелет ))
<andrex> https://www.dropbox.com/s/0x0rxtoiapvzeod/Screenshot_20151019-035640.png?dl=0
<tagezi> Мдя
<andrex> tagezi: видел мой цылк?
<tagezi> Неа
<andrex> tagezi: спец фор ю https://www.dropbox.com/s/0x0rxtoiapvzeod/Screenshot_20151019-035640.png?dl=0
<tagezi> Чото вичат не хочет конектиться, видимо коесоли не хватает )
<andrex> еще мона вичат  по ссх гонять)
<andrex> там еще есть на жабе emacs bqt несколько но мне лень на сервак это тащить)
<andrex> и qt*
<tagezi> Для этого нужно серв иметь. Есть прога под андройд, но она чотоклюкавая
<tagezi> тест
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Понг.
<tagezi> Еще это зараза вылетает. Чтобы я еще раз поехал без компа...
<Sergey_IT> у меня AdnChat
<Sergey_IT> AndChat
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: нормальный?
<andrex> Sergey_IT: какой нафиг андчат) https://goo.gl/photos/cZs1j9k8vA7nMR7k9
<Sergey_IT> если телефон большой, то  можно что то другое, но мне хватает
<tagezi> test
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Fail!
<andrex> tagezi: ну не извращун ли я) https://goo.gl/photos/cZs1j9k8vA7nMR7k9
<tagezi> andrex запили еще одну боковую панель )
<andrex> не если поернуть тело то норм
<andrex> а так да ппц как газетку читаеш)
<tagezi> Sergey_IT как ты тут быстро ники набераешь, таб же не работает
<andrex> тыкает на ник
<andrex> в андчате так
<andrex> помоему даже не тыкать а держать хотяя я не помню
<Sergey_IT> я тоже не помню, очень редко пользую
<tagezi> andrex: тык + адд
<tagezi> Жесть то какая, нафига спрашивается придумали таб )
<andrex> подруби клавиатуру)
<tagezi> andrex: Завтра домой вернусь и подрублю... монитор к ноуту... планшетки не для люде делают, я немогу так отупеть чтобы этим нормально пользоваться
<Sergey_IT> +100
<tagezi> Ладно, ночи всемю
#ubuntu-ru 2016-10-17
<andrex> !search abs
<ubuntuhelp> Found: documentation-also, abs, hal, hal-also
<andrex> !abs
<ubuntuhelp> Advanced Bash-Scripting Guide, obtainable with ${package-manager} install abs-guide, is a quick and comprehensive guide to bash (command line) scripting in *nix systems. It is also viewable via web at http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/
<andrex> )
<aleksei`> утра всем
<JohnDoe_71Rus> есть нубук, на amd c60. не нравится что температура у него 60-70 в покое и в нагрузке за 80 поднимается
<piyavking> во фреймбуффере отступы както можно настроить?
<tagezi> утра
<punkoivan> утра
<tagezi> !paste
<ubuntuhelp> Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.ubuntu.com http://hastebin.com http://termbin.com
<rapidsp> как узнать имя флешки в /dev/ Если она автоматом не монтируется?
<andrex> lsblk
<andrex> dmesg lsusb
<andrex> etc
<Bsk> Вечер в чату! Бродяги у кого есть некошерная гибридная графика Интел+ати?
<Bsk> У меня ноут не хочет свободные драйвера, можно перейти на fglrx но там свои проблемы
<Bsk> Видеокарта 7670m
<andrex> vgaswitch в помощ
<rapidsp> lsblk отсутствует
<andrex> и?
<rapidsp> lsusb просто не показывает ее
<andrex> поставь че)
<rapidsp> нет инету
<andrex> ну в дмесг смотри
<rapidsp> а messages показывает, но имени в /dev не кажется
<andrex> Bsk: http://archlinux.org.ru/forum/topic/429/?page=2#post-3606 наверное то
<tagezi> а фдиск её показывает?
<SergeyIT> чего потеряли?
<tagezi> флешку он битую потерял
<andrex> rapidsp: думается мне что сдох контроллер на флешке твоей
<andrex> покажи что в dmesg
<SergeyIT> так за одну битую две небитых дают же
<rapidsp> опп... А ее уже переустанавливают :)
<rapidsp> странно канешн как от этого флешка может появиться
<andrex> ага догоняют и еще дают потом)
<Bsk> Спасибо ребята! Andrex тебе особенно, сегодня попробую. Хочешь найти себе проблем и стать мазафакой - установи Линукс)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> лайфтайм варанти? не, не слышали
<tagezi> как-будто он ставит линукс.. воткнул флешку и понеслась мышкой тыкать: дальше, дальше, дальше.. а что, зачем? не, это только для кулхацкеров
<andrex> да)
<SergeyIT> а это хто такие? (
<Bsk> Понимаете просто драйвера отбивают желание копаться во всем этом. У меня бешенный тиринг не воспроизводится HD и через раз падает икс сервер
<andrex> O_o http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=282953.0;topicseen
<Bsk> Поо
<SergeyIT> андрекс, а ты все о грустном (
<JohnDoe_71Rus> как установить ubuntu server без видеокарты?
<oles> народ подскажите как собрать кему под арм на убунте
<oles> нагуглил только пару нерабочих мануалов от линары на эту тему
<UNIm95> tagezi: А я и Wake on Lan вылечил.
<tagezi> теперь по свистку просыпается? :)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> умный будильник
<Sergey_IT> вечерка
#ubuntu-ru 2016-10-18
<spaik> доброе
<aleksei`> утра всем
<artus> доброе
<punkoivan> утра
<tagezi> утра
<oles> хай
<JohnDoe_71Rus> 16.10 (Yakkety Yak). на следущем релизе буквы кончатся?
<rapidsp> руский алфавит в помощь :)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> китайский =)
<tagezi> ему бы хватило на 100, если бы он думать умел
<JohnDoe_71Rus> марк?
<SergeyIT> А зачем имя нужно? Нужна ОС
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Ос - большой полосатый мух. кому нужны мухи?
<|cub|> здрасти
<SergeyIT> болшой паласатый мух - это шмэл
<tagezi> !paste
<ubuntuhelp> Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.ubuntu.com http://hastebin.com http://termbin.com
<andrex> польшой полосатый мух это зебр)))
<spaik> решил пофлудить?
<andrex> да
<spaik> так много людей и такая тишина
<andrex> @voice
<andrex> буду флудить
<spaik> не то что там у нас)
<andrex> кто еще будет флудить?
<spaik> Калька форевер !!!! калька форевер!!!! ))))
<|cub|> делом бы лучше занялись
<spaik> ну я занят на 2 компах ставлю арча)
<andrex> |cub|: тсс
<andrex> у меня свой грозный план)
<|cub|> ну-ну)
<spaik> почему ничего не обсуждаете? или вы тут не друзья? просто сидити и все?
<spaik> вы даже убунту не обсуждаете)
<andrex> че ее обсуждать?
<andrex> на форуме обсуждают
<andrex> )
<spaik> ну да г оно и в африке г ))))) г это гениально )))
<spaik> вот она реально или работает или нет
<spaik> я ставил - ну она не напрягает - но скушно
<rapidsp> опенбокс понастраивай :)
<spaik> настраивал
<andrex> ну ад поставить генту и ничитая манов задавать дурацкие вопросы которые уже сто раз везде заданы интересно)
<spaik> да интересно
<tagezi> Ratpoison а не опенбокс
<tagezi> опенбок для слабаков :)
<spaik> я на многие вопросы знаю ответ - но надо убедиться и надо узнать как можно решить это разными способами
<rapidsp> Ratpoison? прикольн надо попробовать :)
<spaik> awesome лучше
<rapidsp> а то у меня видюха с композитами не работает. Резко минималистическими всякими штуками заинтересовался 6)
<|cub|> оспаде, а рэтпойсон еще жив что ли?
<rapidsp> последний релиз от 14 года смотрю :)
<spaik> хех я на пентиум 4 - 1 гиг опры - и встроенное видео - 30 гб жесткий - завел систему ( ну да генту) и компиз - там есть снег))) и все летает
<spaik> а убунту для меня это 10-04 лучший релиз - потом пошла юнити (( выпилили компиз ( и все
<rapidsp> какэто выпилили
<rapidsp> а юнити на чем
<rapidsp> самый что ни на есть компиз
<spaik> убрали снег
<spaik> )
<rapidsp> ))
<rapidsp> трагедия, да
<spaik> угу
<spaik> не в обиду админам https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IKKXZaJOF_c вот компиз) старый добрый компиз. и щас у меня ядро 4.7.3 и все это работает
<spaik> но главное на 1-25 ))))
<tagezi> компиз нужен только школьникам играться
<spaik> мне 14 )))))
<tagezi> остальным некогда смотреть на эту хрень, ресурсы для другого нужны
<rapidsp> для танчиков
<spaik> ))))
<spaik> я просто когда совсем мелкий был мне брат показал 10-04 и компиз) и как то я так полюбил это дело
<spaik> а ради кде 4 пришлось слаквара ставить представьте
<rapidsp> несовершеннолетних втягивают...
<|cub|> о релизах по свистелкам судите?)
 * |cub| уже и не вспомнит когда запускал иксы 
<rapidsp> А по чем еще его судить?
<andrex> spaik: /faccesslist
<andrex> тьфу ты
<tagezi> andrex: ты опять мусор из буфера выкидываешь? :)
<andrex> хорошо хоть не из /dev/urandom
<spaik> хех - вот смотрите - как 2 человека подняли пыль с этой комнаты
<spaik> кстати какой оконный менеджер щас ном?
<tagezi> кансоль :)
<|cub|>  /dev/tty
<andrex> pekwm
<spaik> я LightDM  gjkmpe.cm ghjcnj
<spaik> пользуюсь просто
<andrex> это не оконный менеджер
<spaik> а как правельно назвать?
<andrex> display manager
<andrex> DM
<andrex> wm window manager
<andrex> 1 kdm xdm gdm sddm 2 pekwm openbox другой коробка)
<spaik> ну таки какой DM норм щас?)))
<andrex> spaik: как востановить базу данных на 30+ гигов если она падает каждый час?
<andrex> тыж все знаеш)
<andrex> какой удобен такой и лучше
<spaik> сделать образ дд и востанавливать её каждые 49 минут)))
<andrex> можно ваще в консоли авторизовываться
<spaik> опередии и она не упадет)
<andrex> не интересно
<andrex> и долго)
<spaik> надо найти причину почему она падает
<andrex> и данные потеряются
<andrex> да она просто здоровая кривая и падает)
<spaik> попробовать другой хард возможно
<andrex> суть не в этом)
<spaik> сохранить её dd )
<spaik> и пробовать на другом железе
<andrex> ну сохраняй
<andrex> )
<andrex> базу с помощю дд
<andrex> ваще жесть
<spaik> таки весь образ снять с харда
<andrex> а ну сними
<andrex> возми к примеру пустой хард кинно туда чегонить на гигов 200 и снимай в это время образ дд
<spaik> так у тебя 30
<spaik> всего)
<spaik> а с 200 клонзилла в помощь
<andrex> неважно
<andrex> ты не понял
<andrex> иди попробуй
<andrex> а база может упадет через час а может и не у падет а ты ее будеш бекапить дд, причем в то время когда с ней ведется работа) круто и так каждый час
<andrex> и получатся у тя куча битых бекапов баз)
<andrex> вобщем дд не опиум для народа)
 * andrex уползло спать
<Rexxar> Привет всем
<Rexxar> подскажите стоит ли покупать ноутбуки с предустановленным линукс
<Rexxar> мне понравились ноутбуки от Dell
<spaik> да - на цену то не влияет
<Rexxar> просто у меня дискретная видеокарта от Ati
<Rexxar> гибридная графика
<Rexxar> я не хочу с этим мучиться
<spaik> это нормально работает
<Rexxar> гибридка?
<Rexxar> у меня Intel+ati
<Rexxar> radion 7670m
<tagezi> spaik: тебе спать не пора?
<spaik> не
<tagezi> глаза испортишь
<spaik> вот щас пробую одну штуку
<spaik> ты случаем генту не знаешь?)))
<tagezi> ты бы начинао с учебников, это лучше чем тыкать
<Rexxar> ребят вы с ПК сидите?
<tagezi> она у меня рабой служит, делает что хочу :)
<tagezi> Rexxar: не, бабла на нормальный ПК мало
<spaik> так читаю же
<Rexxar> какой командой мне ответить тебе /msg?
 * spaik на xchat а не kvirc)
<tagezi> spaik: http://storage5.static.itmages.ru/i/16/1018/h_1476822191_6338381_8e0ebc7f50.png
<tagezi> развлекайся :)
<spaik> я даж не знаю что это)
<tagezi> вот и развлекайся
<Kinder-Pingvi> есть кто не спит? :)
<spaik> есть
<Rexxar> da
<Kinder-Pingvi> кто-то пробовал уже 16.10 ?
<spaik> давно уже
<Kinder-Pingvi> что-то я так ожидал что новая версия будет лучше... но в итоге глюкодром страшный. Или с убубнтой всегда так?
<Kinder-Pingvi> с новой версией
<spaik> всегда
<Rexxar> думаю надо подождать 2-3 месяца
<Rexxar> в новом ядре нашли критикал ошибку
<Rexxar> которая может пололжить ядро
<spaik> в каком именно ?
<Kinder-Pingvi> много на арче просидел... но вот настолько мне нравится оболочка юнити, которую к арчу мне удачно прикрутить не получилось
<Kinder-Pingvi> в 4.8 что ли?
<Kinder-Pingvi> да ну то такое, одна критическая ошибка.. которая возникает при определенных редких условиях, я не думаю что смогли настолько сильно напортачить
<Kinder-Pingvi> а вот когда со стандартного терминала открывать разный софт, включая саблайм.. и меню появляется не в глобальном меню, а в самом окне..
<Kinder-Pingvi> мелочь конечно, но..
<spaik> не в тему но есть тут кто генту шарит?)))
<Kinder-Pingvi> я когда-то сидел на генту
<Kinder-Pingvi> но надоело с ней постоянно возиться...
<Kinder-Pingvi> обновление хрома.. и сразу перекомпиляция на полтора часа
<spaik> )
<Kinder-Pingvi> я молчу уже об обновлениях ГУЯ и прочего
<Kinder-Pingvi> потому переплыл на арч.
<Kinder-Pingvi> но я придирчив к тому чтобы все красиво выглядело и функционально. Увы, это я нашел только в юнити, которую ни к чему не прикрутишь, кроме убунты )
<Rexxar> Гента чем то мохоже на Freebsd
<spaik> хз мне юнити не прикалоло совсем
<Sergey_IT> идея юнити может и ничего, но не реализация
<Kinder-Pingvi> я так смотрел одним глазом в юнити 8.. они его на qt пилят что ли? )
<Sergey_IT> да
<Kinder-Pingvi> Sergey_IT, а на твой взгляд что не так с реализацией? Чисто технически или идейно что-то не так?
<Kinder-Pingvi> значит они уже поняли что ГТК плавно начнет умирать и гном 3 его похоронил
<Sergey_IT> много жрет, да и компиз не нужен
<Kinder-Pingvi> но компиз наверное единственный навороченный ДЕ, который можно прикрутить к чему угодно.. и у него нет проблем с тирингом
<Sergey_IT> юнити2д было на qt
<spaik> xfce + compiz вот это дело
<Kinder-Pingvi> я тоже под xfce компиз тыкал
<Sergey_IT> не нужен он - свистелки это
<Kinder-Pingvi> Sergey_IT, а что ты используешь? если на канале бубунты, то бубунту? а с каким гуем?
<spaik> IT а ты в USE не разбирался?
<Sergey_IT> lubuntu
<Sergey_IT> в каком юзе?
<spaik> флаги в генте )))
<Kinder-Pingvi> так лень обратно на 16.04 переставлять..
<Kinder-Pingvi> Sergey_IT, а ты на ЛТС сборках сидишь или ставишь свеженькие?
<Kinder-Pingvi> я просто в мире убунты не очень обознан...
<Kinder-Pingvi> еще, я так понимаю, обновленные ЛТС типа 16.04.1 или будущей 16.04.2 - это толкьо обновление драйверов и ядра? Пакетная база остается та же старая?
<Sergey_IT> лтс, но начинаю с ноября-декабря (т.е. сырые)
<Kinder-Pingvi> да уж, поспешил я с 16.10. Многие РРА вообще недоступны еще :(
<Sergey_IT> ты ж не новичек, должен был знать это
<Kinder-Pingvi> Sergey_IT, а ты на lxde используешь какой-нибудь композитный менеджер? комптон?
<Kinder-Pingvi> это все "вера в лучшее"
<Sergey_IT> лучшее - враг хорошего
<Kinder-Pingvi> точно. Да уж, забавно теперь посмотреть как они юнити 8 обуздают и как в нем будет выглядеть весь существующий софт
<Kinder-Pingvi> потому что то, что я увидел в 16.10 предустановленного.. это пока тихий ужас, летящий на крыльях ночи
<Sergey_IT> а в лубунту у меня все по-дефолту - устраивает )
<Kinder-Pingvi> везет тебе что ты не такой придирчивый, вместо того чтобы работу делать я ГУЙ допиливаю
<Sergey_IT> когда-то тоже пробовал (для изучения линукса), но давно забил
<Sergey_IT> я и винды когда-то не настраивал ничего - работает и хорошо. Работаешь же в программах...
<Kinder-Pingvi> та у винды в принципе все из коробки пашет
<Kinder-Pingvi> ну я имею ввиду гуй
<Sergey_IT> у ubuntu тоже
<Sergey_IT> чего тебе надо для запуска программ?
<Kinder-Pingvi> мне важны грамотно продуманные хоткеи. У юнити это есть.. перетаскивание окон между рабочими столами, управление позицией окон хоткеями и прочее прочее. Даже у КДЕ приходится допиливать.. потому что я не пойму чем они думали когда на ctrl+f9
<Kinder-Pingvi>  ставили то, что у убунты на super+w
<tagezi> хоткеи это привычка
<Kinder-Pingvi> ну да.. но она помогает быстрее управлять окнами, перепключаться между софтом и быстрее делать работу
<Kinder-Pingvi> удобный гуй сокращает время работы
<Sergey_IT> что за работа?
<Kinder-Pingvi> кодить
<tagezi> используешь вим?
<Kinder-Pingvi> переключение между браузером, вебштормом, консолью, постмэном, слэком, телеграмом и т.д..
<Sergey_IT> сколько отлаженного кода в строках в день ты пишешь?
<Kinder-Pingvi> смотря какая задача.. от 50 до 1000
<tagezi> отлаженый? когда это ты видел чтобы браузером отлаженый код писали? :)
<Sergey_IT> это вряд ли...
<tagezi> да, мне бы так писать.. я тут 100 строк уже пол года распинаю
<Kinder-Pingvi> ну если это просто адаптеры, получающие с БД данные, форматирование данных.. и прочее.. то я это на автомате пишу.Если надо прикручивать что-то особенное.. уникальное.. то конечно я его пока обкатаю со всех сторон..
<Sergey_IT> хороший результат - строк 10
<Kinder-Pingvi> ну это смотря на чем писать, все это очень субъективно
<tagezi> у меня вон фантики поменяли две палки на двепалки, я пол дня искал эту заразу
<tagezi> им видишьли гтк помешал
<Sergey_IT> я не зря сказал про отлаженные строки - имеется ввиду совсем без багов и с защитой от дурака
<Kinder-Pingvi> я понимаю. xml / html тоже ведь код:) Или просто метод для рендера какого-нибудь контролла.. ну не знаю как там можно напортачить :)
<tagezi> даладно.. 100 строк кода, это только рисовать минимумм два дня, а он из за день пишет
<Kinder-Pingvi> для С++ кодера то конечно.. 10 строк в день отлаженного кода это победа
<tagezi> да запросто :))
<Kinder-Pingvi> а для вебпрограммиста
<tagezi> я видел и не таких енотов, которые после 10 раза тыкания носом умудрялись xml поломать :))
<Kinder-Pingvi> ну по своей криворукости я использую проф инструменты для кодинга вроде жетбрейновых продуктов и прочего, где уже если и напортачу.. то мне красный флаг на пол экрана нарисует))
<tagezi> :)))
<tagezi> а хоткеи нужны чтобы его быстро спрятать :))
<Kinder-Pingvi> ну это да :)
<Kinder-Pingvi> елки.. кто знает какие эмуляторы терминала с возможностью разделять экран?
<Kinder-Pingvi> пока что такие terminator и terminix
<Kinder-Pingvi> первый крут, но стар и не саппортится. Терминикс хорош, но оба эта терминала объединяет то что они gtk-шные.
<tagezi> зачем они нужны? глаза ломать?
<tagezi> прозрачный экран смерть для глаз
<Kinder-Pingvi> ну мне не прозрачный экран.. мне чтобы окно можно было хоткеями делить на части
<tagezi> элементари в этом плане вообще уродство
<Kinder-Pingvi> тайловый эмулятор терминала ,так правильнее наверное выразиться
<tagezi> долфин
<tagezi> ой
<Sergey_IT> Kinder-Pingvi, а ты запусти свою прогу, и пусти кота потоптаться на клавиатуре - выдержит программа?
<tagezi> консоле
<Sergey_IT> гуи
<tagezi> хотя долфин я тоже люблю.. если нужно мелочь в консоли сделать ф4 и понеслась, и не нужно никуда переключаться
<Kinder-Pingvi> выдержит. Это ж веб.. все асинхронно, пока одно событие не случится другое не запустится. Я понимаю о чем ты.. естественно какие-то мелкие мимолетные баги могут быть, но в основном я долго продумываю каждую мелочь
<tagezi> мелкие мимолётные баги... :)))
<Sergey_IT> значит столько строк, сколько указал, написать не сможешь
<Sergey_IT> и мелких, мимолетных багов не бывает
<Sergey_IT> не знаешь, где аукнится, а то как у астронавтов получится
<Kinder-Pingvi> не зря то, с чем я парюсь называют callback-hell
<Kinder-Pingvi> полностью асинхронный код это конечно страшная головная боль. Баги все равно сущестуют всегда и везде, просто нужно создать эти условия, при которых оно вылезет.
<tagezi> для багов всегда нужно создавать условия... но вот как зараза, они почемуто создаются чаще чем не создаются
<tagezi> особенно когда уже начали во всю юзать
<Sergey_IT> это работа тестеров, им сложнее, чем программистам
<Kinder-Pingvi> местами
<tagezi> помню была халтура, скрипт написать для офиса, фигня вопрос 300 строк, перебор ячеек... у меня волосы дыбом стояли, когда я увидел что оно имудрились с ним сделать.. я столько ошибок в жизни не видел :)))
<Kinder-Pingvi> искусственный интеллект легче тестировать субъективно, чем считать и писать )))
<Sergey_IT> в офисе еще хуже, там своих багов, и недокументированности хватает
<tagezi> короче, ошибка это просто ошибка, иничего более.. величины у неё нет, она просто есть и портит всем жизнь
<tagezi> spaik: спать, завтра в школу
<Sergey_IT> spaik: брысь спать!!!
<spaik> вы прям как skonst
<Kinder-Pingvi> ночью код лучше всего иидет )))
<Kinder-Pingvi> ничего не отвлекает)
<Kinder-Pingvi> кроме лагов последней убунты, которую сейчас же переставлю обратно на ЛТС
<Kinder-Pingvi> даже тимвью не ставится.
<Kinder-Pingvi> лень даже копаться в зависимостях...
<tagezi> угу, ничего не отвликает, от чата :))
<Kinder-Pingvi> конечно апт пакетный менеджер гораздо тугее чем пакман у арча
<spaik> не только чат
<tagezi> spaik: ты чего не спишь,
<tagezi> ?
<tagezi> заканчивай с кальком баловать, пользы от этого нет.. либоо гента с нуля, либа убунта и не парься
<spaik> я несмог бы уснуть пока не нашел решение
<spaik>   USE="LINGUAS=ru" emerge -av =www-client/uget
<spaik> и я его нашел)
<tagezi> ничего, это прохдит с возрастом :)
<spaik> да в 18 буду админить уже
<tagezi> spaik: https://github.com/tagezi/loconfuscripts
<tagezi> loconfuscripts.sh
<tagezi> от туда отрывок был... использование внизу страницы
<tagezi> но тебе просто прочитать, сед и греп.. они тебе в 18 лет очень понадабяться :)
<spaik> ну вот тут надо что то ставить - а в генте просто USE кинул и все)
<tagezi> так это скрипт для документации
<tagezi> естественно он документирует что-то конкретное
<tagezi> но смысл тотже - это просто баш, и команды баша
<spaik> http://hastebin.com/mejalaniko.sql
<spaik> не сюда)
<spaik> но я пока скрипты писать не могу
<spaik> мне не хватает времени - тут опен рс ) в арче систем д - тут еще делфи немного почитал - да и инглишь я слабо знаю - учу по немногу
<spaik> но вы тут гении походу - все знаете -
<spaik> у меня времени не хватает
<tagezi> дельфи? нет, я уже забыл
<tagezi> хотя тут приходил перец, спрашивал про дельфи..
<spaik> прикольная вещь
<tagezi> freepascal
<tagezi> lasarus
<spaik> особенно kol библиотека - в итоге код мелкого размера получается ы))) для вирусов сойдет)))
<spaik> я борланд7 виндовый)
<tagezi> вирусы только дети пишут :)
<spaik> мне 14)
<spaik> самое мое
<spaik> мне реально 14 я не вру а начал я с 13 линакс изучать - вот. потом уезжал - ну с пол года я в линаксе
<spaik> но мало что знаю
<tagezi> блин, нужно будет там переменные в порядок превести, а то читать не удобно
<spaik> и кстати я только в кальке что то учу)) тут много траблов
<tagezi> да он один сплошной трабл
<spaik> и когда ищещшь как их исправлять что то изучаещь)
<spaik> ну хз ) я тут даж исправил консоль немного
<tagezi> а чо её править? залезаешь в башрц и пилишь под себя как хошь
<tagezi> тлько для этого нужно хотябы минимум баша знать :))
<spaik> http://www.calculate-linux.ru/boards/9/topics/31869
<spaik> во что я подправил) и даже внесли изменения в дистр)
<spaik> вот почему ты не на генте?
<spaik> почему именно убунта
<spaik> или я не понял её просто - но она скушной показалась - все работает) а что не работает то не поправить )
<tagezi> а какая разница где? я не админ, мне до оси всёравно
<spaik> гента она гибкая же - я и в арче правил пкгбуилд - правил немного
<spaik> ну как интересно все по немногу узнать)
<spaik> у меня стоит убунту сервер - и калько сервер- ) я пробую и админить
<spaik> вобщем не хватает времени мне совсем - так еще и в чате зависаю)))
<spaik> но просто уже в голову не полезет ничего)
<spaik> ладно я спать всем спокойной ночи
<Sergey_IT> жаль мне малого, не с кем ему похоже общаться
<Sergey_IT> а в школе ему скучно будет изучать галиматью всякую в старших классах
#ubuntu-ru 2016-10-19
<spaik> привет
<aleksei`> утра
<|cub|> утры
<punkoivan> утра
<Admin1488> утро
<spaik> кто пользуется KDE5 ?????
<andrex> кто то
<spaik> я вот так и не смог долезть до её прозрачности)
<tagezi> лезь в другую сторону
<spaik> только отключать все эффекты
<spaik> ну или менять тему
<andrex> они у меня всегда выкл
<andrex> я даже фз как оно выглядит с вкл
<spaik> но где то прописано прозрачность меню и панели
<SergeyIT> spaik: по ночам спать не будешь - сам прозрачным станешь
<spaik> )
<spaik> просто походу убрали из 5 кде эти настройки
 * |cub| последний раз пользовал кде времен 3*
<spaik> 4 самая нормальная - я не пользовал - но смотрел- а вот 5 это фи)))
<spaik> да все делают хуже - был вот гном 2 - все пользовались - сделали гном 3 - половина ушло с гнома
<spaik> и голосование не проводят - может людям нравится именно свистелки перделки
<rapidsp> просто надо найти тему, которая прозрачность умеет
<spaik> надо найти которая не умеет)
<rapidsp> у меня на стареньком ноуте сносно только кеды 5 работают. Со всеми остальными постоянно какиенибудь глюки :)
<spaik> но к примеру мне нравятся значки темы аэро - но не нравится что она прозрачная
<rapidsp> так че надо то? Прозрачность или непрозрачность? :)
<spaik> надо какой то конструктор тем кде - чтоб сделать самому идеальную тему
<spaik> непрозрачной сделать прозрачную тему)
<andrex> внезапно 5 токеды ониже 4 кеды
<spaik> вот кде 5 у тебя включи тему аэро- сразу станет меню прозрачным- а я хочу чтоб оно небыло прозрачной)))
<andrex> и че вы сретесь непонятно)
<andrex> просто апи поменялось какбы чуток
<JohnDoe_71Rus> непрозрачная тема + иконки от прозрачной. в чем проблемы?
<spaik> нету проблем - но просто может в настройках можно убрать прозрачность как то
<spaik> я про это)
<andrex> мне бы и 4 тые понравились наверное если я не щупал их альфу)
<spaik> как можно что то не попробовать?
<spaik> понастраивать поиграть с эффектами
<andrex> взять и не попробовать
<andrex> проблема прям века
<spaik> отменная сила воли
<andrex> я вот взял и не стал пробовать 16.10
<rapidsp> я вроде бы с 14.04 на лтс сижу
<rapidsp> или с 12.04... Уже не помню :)
<andrex> кста чет там с обновами ведра намутили типо на горячую мона будет применять патчи с критическими заплатами
<andrex> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=283048.0;topicseen
<spaik> а теперь все тоже самое но по русски - не все знают инглишь
<andrex> правда больше 3х машин платно
<andrex> не мои пробемы ищи там пайп гдет по руски писал
<andrex> или хорон
<JohnDoe_71Rus> andrex: это по платной подписке
<andrex> непомню)
<spaik> о это станислав погоржельский
<spaik> на фото
<spaik> он?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> кто это?
<andrex> JohnDoe_71Rus: To enable the Canonical Livepatch Service on more than 3 systems, please see http://ubuntu.com/advantage for commercial support subscriptions starting at $12 per month
<andrex> внезапно
<spaik> это тип я его знаю переписываюсь иногда с ним в скайпе
<spaik> у него куча серверов
<spaik> он моего брата знает они вместе работали над проектами - он иногда помогает мне)
<spaik> я тож парил его со снегом))) так он мне придарил старый ноут с 10-04 и компизом и снегом- только он сломался давно уже(
<andrex> JohnDoe_71Rus: хотяя это ток для комьюнити
<andrex> для всех остальных платно)
<andrex> :ppp
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ну я ж говорил
<andrex> @devoice
 * andrex sleeeeeeep
<spaik> так голос это наказание?
<spaik> или возможность говорить?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> войс это как нобелевская премия
<rapidsp> ему голос был...
<rapidsp> по математике :)
<tagezi> ну, если чел не зареган, то он сможет говорить, а если он говорит, то это предупреждение чтобы он побольше молчал
<tagezi> :)
<|cub|> а если вкратце чем этам livepatch от kexec отличается?
<Rexxar> Вечер в чату чифир в сладость
<Rexxar> Ребята решил купить ноутбук с убунтой на борту
<Rexxar> Dell 5558
<Rexxar> Что посоветуете
<rapidsp> ну как то так
<andrex> придет посоветуйти не покупать говноделл
<|cub|> купи макбук и поставь туда линукс
<andrex> темболее
<JohnDoe_71Rus> у меня говноделл. биос 2007 года, так что моделька что то около того
<andrex> чече кто спит?
<andrex> слабаки)
<Sergey_IT> это ты уже во сне бредишь? ;)
<Sergey_IT> ночи
<Kinder-Pingvi> привет:)
<Sergey_IT> :-/
<tagezi> чо, страшно стало? :)
 * tagezi отвалился спать
<Sergey_IT> только не бредить! А то страшно
#ubuntu-ru 2016-10-20
<andrex> да я обидился на вас и уснул)
<tomfarr> echo «Heloo world»;
<tomfarr> инквизитор не пробигал?
<aleksei`> утра
<|cub|> утры
<spaik> тест
<ubuntuhelp> spaik, Failed!
<spaik> Привет
<punkoivan> утра
<tagezi> утра всем
<Sasha_LV> Utra
<spaik> вобщет то итог по прозрачности и темам)))  http://kubuntu.ru/node/6355 и http://webhamster.ru/mytetrashare/index/mtb0/1364071757l8ucsdsj6t помогли мне перепоять именно то что я хочу
<|cub|> в итоге ты забил на кде и поставил какой нибудь tiled wm?
<|cub|> или того веселее - fvwm ?
<|cub|> посмотрел на последний скрин иксов в которых я когда-то работал. эх ностальгия)
<spaik> кде
<spaik> )
<tagezi> не кде, а где.. пиши правильно :)
<|cub|> почему где? говно de?
<hvpc> http://cs8.pikabu.ru/post_img/big/2016/10/20/5/14769483731745869.jpg
<andrex> @seen inkvisitor68sl
<ubuntuhelp> I have not seen inkvisitor68sl.
<andrex> @seen inkvizitor68sl
<ubuntuhelp> inkvizitor68sl was last seen in #ubuntu-ru 33 weeks, 2 days, 21 hours, 26 minutes, and 6 seconds ago: <inkvizitor68sl> баги мы находим просто по закону вероятностей =)(
<andrex> @seen ink
<ubuntuhelp> I have not seen ink.
<andrex> @seen inky
<ubuntuhelp> I have not seen inky.
<andrex> ну не прибегал)
<andrex> tomfarr: иди пиши ему на форум
<andrex> может сжалится и прочтет)
<spaik> как в убунту открыть dolphin root?
<|cub|> так же как и везде sudo
<spaik> не работает
<|cub|> и что говорит?
<tagezi> нафиг нужны иксы у рута? о_О
<tagezi> spaik: классыный из тебя выйдет админ, если тебе нужен файловый менеджер длянавигации
<spaik> не я могу и консоль
<spaik> просто интересно почему не окрывается
<UNIm95> spaik: Используй mc
<UNIm95> +tmux
<|cub|> так запусти терминал введи команду и смотри почему не запускается
<UNIm95> spaik: еще, как вариант можешь подмонтировать корень сервера в файловый менеджер локальной машины
<spaik> я не дорос еще
<spaik> а открылся почему то так kdesu dbus-launch dolphin
<spaik> и повторюсь))) меняем тут /home/sp/.local/share/plasma/desktoptheme/default/icons/ и ставил лбую тему рабочего стола - значки трея останутся такими как вы их сделали
<spaik> вдруг кто то заморочился как я )
<|cub|> час работы одного сервиса - 400мб лога) красота)
<spaik> что так много то ?
<|cub|> дебаг мониторинга на ~2000 проверок
<tomfarr> andrex: на какой форум? Мне от него ни чего не надо.
<Sergey_IT> ночи
<spaik> привет
<spaik> tagezi, ты тут?)
<UNIm95> !ask|spaik
<ubuntuhelp> spaik: Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<spaik> у меня нет вопроса) я хотел показать что у меня получилось в итоге)
<spaik> что кто то юзал юнити8?
<spaik> как оно?
<UNIm95> spaik: не нужно.
<Sergey_IT> боюсь даже смотреть
<spaik> ничего там страшного нет)
<UNIm95> Да зачем? Мате+компиз+каиро-док. Привет 10.04 с удобным управлением.
<spaik> http://saveimg.ru/pictures/20-10-16/cbddcd38509b699446d2aa5a8d20b6eb.png
<spaik> нет кде 5 простая тема с измененными значками трея и меню)
<UNIm95> Единственное надо парочку косяков исправить: иногда приложения запускаемые с каиро-дока не отображаются в крафике
<spaik> и новое ядро + бамбелби и + рабочие драйвера на ноуте
<spaik> у кде клевый софт как оказалось)
<Sergey_IT> какой?
<UNIm95> Sergey_IT: кдешники сделали хорошую офисную интеграцию
<UNIm95> Календарь+задачи+прочие ништяки.
<UNIm95> У кед в составе 14.04 все работало прям как конфетка.
<tagezi> у них и сейчас всё работает как конфетка, только все думают что это леденец :)
<UNIm95> Неа. Даже в виртуалке не завелосб
<tagezi> кстати, kmail почемуто не все письма показывает.
<UNIm95> так что неочень конфетка
<UNIm95> Какие не показывает?
<tagezi> тут с удивлением обнаружил, что в некоторых ветках рассылки не хватает кучи ответов
<UNIm95> Может косяк в подписках на ответы а не в настройках почтовика?
<tagezi> ну,значит у тебя ледец :)
<tagezi> ну, через броузер то видно всё
<UNIm95> Не у меня чаёк. Матэ =)
<UNIm95> А почтовик их не группирует в одну ветку?
<tagezi> нет, их вообще нет в кмай почемуто
<UNIm95> Принудительно обнови почтовый ящик
<tagezi> он у меня всё группирует, иногда косячит, но редко, но вот выяснилось что он не все письма получает
<tagezi> ещё, в какой-то момент он стал криво перекладывать письма между папок, теперь приходиться иногда залезать в броузер и всё перекладывать там, тогда в кмайл всё нормально отражается
<tagezi> как принудительно?
<tagezi> проверить почту кнопку нажать?
<UNIm95> Ну да. У метя так громоптица исправляла/докачивала. Заодно открой логи.
<UNIm95> tagezi: пингапи меня моим ником
<UNIm95> пингани*
<tagezi> UNIm95:
<UNIm95> Спс
<UNIm95> все работате
<UNIm95> работает.
 * UNIm95 не понимает что с его руками.
<UNIm95> Надо бы спать пойти.
<Sergey_IT> отрихтуй
<Sergey_IT> вот эволюшн использую с 2008 г - ни одного письма не потерял... и зачем мне кде...
<tagezi> хе, а ты проверял? :))
<Sergey_IT> что?
<tagezi> отрихтуй -- звучит как-то матерно :)
<tagezi> письма :)
<Sergey_IT> не замечал пропажи
<Sergey_IT> хорошее слово - рихтовать, чем не нравится? )
<UNIm95> От немецкого richten-править, чинить направлять и др
<tagezi> так, ладно, вы как хотите, я спать пошло
<Sergey_IT> за компанию можно и спать )
<tagezi> ибо, утро вечера рихтовее :)
<spaik> что то в кде можно запутаться kdesu gksu kdesudo )
<spaik> а по альт ф2  дельфин у меня так и не запустился нормально- почему то требует kdesu dbus-launch dolphin
<spaik> вот такой запуск
<spaik> ладно я спать
#ubuntu-ru 2016-10-21
<spaik> привет
<tagezi> утра всем
<spaik> что то посмотрел я юнити 8 ) как то отстойно - уже сделали бы систему для мобилок - но на стационар такое ставить)
<aleksei`> утра
<JohnDoe_71Rus> потому что стационары умирают.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> поработал за столом. взял, закинул в портфель/рюкзак и можно поработать где нить в дороге
<tagezi> разориться можно покупая такие телефоны, чтобы на них Юнити пахало
<tagezi> вот Метсу выпустила, стоит дороже айфона, а глюков как-будто ведро помой купил
<JohnDoe_71Rus> эм, убунтуфон сильно дорогой?
<tagezi> ну, как сильно, когда я тыкал этт вопрос он был по 400$ если брать то что будет работать с декстопными приложениями
<tagezi> но можно конечно взять самсунг за 70 евро и париться с тормозами жуткими и нехваткой места
<tagezi> было чегото среднее, около 200$ но я уже не помню.. вроде как средний мобильник, может хватит браузер погонять и пейджеры всякие, но в офисе уже убъёшься работать, а про гимп и другие тяжолые приложения можно забыть
<JohnDoe_71Rus> 26k рублей. ну как типичный среднячок смартфонного рынка
 * tagezi ладно, ушло я
<|cub|> утры
<spaik> а для чего fuseiso? простой mount вроде норм работает
<Rexxar> Привет всем
<Rexxar> Есть тут кто?
<Rexxar> Купил ноут делл 5558 с убунту на борту делаю обновление приложений и сама программа становится серым или чёрным на момент с настройкой efi
<Rexxar> И все если закрываешь система крашится
<spaik> )))))
<spaik> сноси и ставь винду
<Rexxar> Спасибо к.о
<Rexxar> Дело в том что убунту от делл, они не рекомендуют ставить что то другое
<JohnDoe_71Rus> окно программы становиться не цветным? показывает что сильно занята. вроде бы где то отключается
<Rexxar> Так как все настроено типо
<Rexxar> Обновление приложений короче работает все збс, а именно на момение с efi приложение становится серым или чёрным. Я могу его закрыть, свернуть. Ждал 20-30 мин
<Rexxar> Без изменений
<Rexxar> Могу ли я обновить другим способом?
<Rexxar> apt-get update
<Rexxar> apt-get upgrade
<Rexxar> ??
<SergeyIT> эта тема не ваша?  http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=281842.0;all
<Rexxar> Нет сэр не моя
<SergeyIT> а почему делл выбрал?
<SergeyIT> кстати http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=271738.0
<Rexxar> Характеристики хорошие
<Rexxar> Вроде норм компания не?
<SergeyIT> так почитай первую тему, какие проблемы могут быть
<Rexxar> Ну вообще проблем две
<Rexxar> Первая что обновления не обновляется до конца
<Rexxar>  Думаю мб потому что отсутствует раздел с efi
<Rexxar> Или в биосе надо посмотреть опции у uefi или secure
<Rexxar> Вторая что при подсоединении наушников слышны помехи, странные звуки
<SergeyIT> я понятия не имею что там и как установлено, и менять в биосе не рекомендую на работающей системе
<Rexxar> Но при просмотре все исчезает(я думаю эту не большая проблема)
<SergeyIT> при просмотре чего?
<Rexxar> Видно на пример
<Rexxar> А как отключают помехи появляется
<Rexxar> Видео
<Rexxar> Вот нашел тему http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=265827.0
<Rexxar> У меня с ним ноут одной серии
<Rexxar> Но у него другие цели, а вот с efi он что то нашел
<SergeyIT> у тебя предустановлена ОС?
<Rexxar> Да
<Rexxar> Все то же самое что и у чувака из темы практически
<Rexxar> Думаю мб из за биоса он не настраивает efi
<Rexxar> Secure или uefi
<SergeyIT> а что тебе там настраивать надо?
<Rexxar> Обновление приложений останавливает пр конфигурации efi
<Rexxar> И все стоит
<Rexxar> Мне ничего я просто понять не могу чё он не устанавливается
<Rexxar> Ладно Сергей пойду курить гугл
<Rexxar> Если что сегодня завтра мб отпишусь
<SergeyIT> ты вторую мою ссылку смотрел
<SergeyIT> там про делл отсебятину
<Rexxar> Да но у меня нет этой ошиьки
<Rexxar> Которая в теме
<Rexxar> Центр приложений то у меня работает
<SergeyIT> так обновление через консоль сделай
<SergeyIT> и по тексту ошибки поищи
<Rexxar> Как?
<SergeyIT> sudo apt-get update
<JohnDoe_71Rus> неси в магазин по гарантии. пусть dell разбирается
<SergeyIT> sudo apt-get upgrade
<Rexxar> А мб sudo apt get dist update?
<Rexxar> А гарантия распространяется только на железо же
<SergeyIT> не торопись - у тебя оем установка
<Rexxar> Хорошо попробую как домой приду спасибо!
<punkoivan> тест
<ubuntuhelp> punkoivan, Понг.
<punkoivan> ура.
<spaik> как правельно монтировать fuseiso?  udo fuseiso -p /mnt/BC722EF6722EB554/Prog/Windows/Windows8/ru_windows_8_1_enterprise.iso  /home/sp/test
<SergeyIT> 1- правИльно; 2 - sudo... с остальным не знаком (в том числе и с Windows)
<spaik> udo это и еть sudo)
<SergeyIT> udo - условно-досрочное освобождение )
<spaik> )
<Sergey_IT> вечернего времени пятницы
<spaik> это да
<spaik> я тут виртуалбокс ставил - ну немного парит установка
<Sergey_IT> а чего там париться то?
<spaik> ну как бы модуль подгрузить) конфиг сделать)
<Sergey_IT> так это же не лопатой целый день копать )
<spaik> что то тишина)))
<spaik> я вобщем то окончательно запилил тему свою))) http://i.imgur.com/RTPJLG0.png
<Sergey_IT> будь проще - http://storage9.static.itmages.ru/i/16/1021/h_1477082591_2131198_82c2cfea92.png
<Sergey_IT> и ничего не пилил
<spaik> )
<Sergey_IT> займись лучше программированием.... больше пользы будет, но не на скриптовых языках, начинай на Си или Паскале, Асме
<spaik> я на делфях немного могу
<tagezi> дельфя это паскаль, но у тебя это хрень помоему
<tagezi> freepascal+Lasarus
<Sergey_IT> объектный паскаль
<spaik> борланд 7 )
<Sergey_IT> а лазарус хуже дельфи, хотя последних дельфей не видел
<Sergey_IT> дельфи5 - последние что юзал
<spaik> я просто кроме вирусов - написать ничего и не смог
<Sergey_IT> и сейчас в виртуалке стоит
<spaik> Delphi7Lite_7.3.4.1_N.exe
<spaik> эт под винду - идет на вин 8
<Sergey_IT> дельфи вообще-то хорошая вещь, но почему-то не пользуется популярностью
<spaik> ну она для баз данных - а так - писать просто- н много своего тянет- проекты большого размера.
<Sergey_IT> кто тебе сказал что она для баз данных? У меня сайт на дельфи был написан, в линуксе пересобрал лазарусом
<spaik> изврат же)
<Sergey_IT> почему? cgi приложения можно писать на любом языке
<spaik> 1 страница - но не красивый сайт
<spaik> вроде есть делфи.нет но я хз
<spaik> я вот так можно сказать админю) сам сделал))))
<spaik> http://www.kkccon.com/
<Sergey_IT> почему 1 страница? Даже форум небольшой сделал
<spaik> http://school12kr.ru/informatsiya-o-shkole и вот я в ворд пресе накидал
<Kinder-Pingvi> превед
<spaik> привет
<tagezi> ща вам расскажут как в дельфи нужно сайт ы лепить :)
<spaik> не я конструкторами накидал)
 * tagezi ушёл дисткретку зубрить
<extremestyle> Всем Привет
<spaik> за что тебе голос дали?
<extremestyle> ребят помогите с iptables
<extremestyle> о каком голосе идет речь ?)
<spaik> ChanServ дал голос extremestyle
<spaik> я не силен а этом - но когда пробовал настраивать - то просто гугл помогал
<spaik> https://www.opennet.ru/docs/RUS/iptables/
<extremestyle_> спасибо за линк
<extremestyle_> но я всё равно не понял
<extremestyle_> имею диапозон айпи нужно занести в белый список - кроме этого списка никуда не ходил комп
<Kinder-Pingvi> кстати, были ли у кого-то траблы сегодня с гитом, твиттером?
<Kinder-Pingvi> кажись, забугровые ДНС сервера ддосили
<spaik> iptables -A INPUT -s 11.123.123.0/24 -j ACCEPT
<spaik> ну теоретически добавить в белый список
<extremestyle> кроме мана ничего толкого ?
<spaik> ээ таки ман это лучшее что может быть) еще и на русском)
<extremestyle> окей ман круто ) но ты новичок ты должен поднять систему за 2 часа
<extremestyle> а тебе дали ман 7дневный
<spaik> http://ru.stackoverflow.com/questions/552913/%D0%91%D0%B5%D0%BB%D1%8B%D0%B9-%D1%81%D0%BF%D0%B8%D1%81%D0%BE%D0%BA-%D0%B4%D0%BB%D1%8F-80-%D0%BF%D0%BE%D1%80%D1%82%D0%B0
<spaik> вот тут точно что тебе надо
<extremestyle> спасибо сча чекну
<spaik> но я не админ и мне 14 лет)
<spaik> так что на меня надеги мало - я пару раз настраивал ито в тестовых целях
<spaik> ладно я спать
<extremestyle> примерно нужная инфа спасибо малой
<extremestyle> спокойной ночи
<spaik> да зайди на калько комноту) там тебя научат искать то - очем ты и знат не знал)
<spaik> в убунте готовые решения - в других-) не буду называть - решения есть но не так наглядно - надо читать и как сказал дарк понимать процесс
<spaik> это слова гуру)
<spaik> я вот учусь понимать
<spaik> ладно удачи
<spaik> тут cub админ от бога - но что то его нет походу и tagezi шарит - но молчит
<spaik> )
<spaik> передумал я спать) мин 20 еще посижу. ну что получилось?
<extremestyle> ))
<extremestyle> я тут еще
<spaik> ну так и что?
<extremestyle> ipset нужно еще почитать
<extremestyle> короче )
<UNIm95> extremestyle: Еще тут?
<UNIm95> Что за косяк с фаерволом?
<extremestyle> да
<extremestyle> я еще читаю))
<extremestyle> косяк в том что сделал для себя сервак в убунту
<extremestyle> имеется белый список айпи диапазонов
<UNIm95> ЛООООООООЛ
<UNIm95> (00:32:46) extremestyle: косяк в том что сделал для себя сервак в убунту
<extremestyle> вот вот
<extremestyle> хд
<UNIm95> Под столом
<UNIm95> Сервак рядом?
<UNIm95> Или если косяк 200км ехать надо.
<extremestyle> имеется доступ через vnc
<extremestyle> хдд
<extremestyle> сервак почти рядом
<UNIm95> VNC не отменяет мой вопрос про близость сервера.
<extremestyle> 10 шагов
<UNIm95> iptables может отрубить и VNC
<extremestyle> понял
<extremestyle> скинуть список?
<UNIm95> Ну тогда все норм. Мне уже приходилось ехать после sudo eth0 down
<extremestyle> хддд
<extremestyle> sudo eth0 down
<extremestyle> посоветую позже новичкам
<UNIm95> sudo ifconfig eth0 down
<extremestyle> окей
<UNIm95> Какой список? какие сервисы? Как выглядит сетка?
<extremestyle> сча
<extremestyle> https://ovrload.ru/t/74122_ipfilter.dat
<UNIm95> extremestyle: если что не выполняй моего совета: sudo rm -rf /
<extremestyle> окей)
<UNIm95> extremestyle: Это список - маска?
<UNIm95> Или диапазоны?
 * UNIm95 почти спят
<extremestyle> диапозоны
<extremestyle> а бля еще добавил свою сеть добавить 192.168.1.1/24
<extremestyle> или 192.168.1.1/192.168.1.255
<extremestyle> я хз
<UNIm95> extremestyle: Последнее китайское
<UNIm95> extremestyle: Еще один мат и улетишь на сутки
<extremestyle> хорошо
<UNIm95> Следующий вопрос: а зачем тебе ограничивать такими широкими рамками? Там в части диапазонов стоят парочка cs:1.6 серверов стоят
<UNIm95> Ты случайно не в Костроме живёшь?
<extremestyle> это такая система реализована в Узбекистане
<extremestyle> примерная система реализована в Украине - UA-IX
<extremestyle> а в Уз Tas-ix называется
<extremestyle> это список айпи диапазонов которым разрешен бесплатный трафик
<UNIm95> А почему тогда не настраиваешь фильтры в торрентокачалке?
<UNIm95> От кого принимать и у кого отбрасывать?
<extremestyle> ткни пальцем какая торрент прога принимает файлик айпи филтер?
<extremestyle> только не говори что сажай через вайн
<UNIm95> + сразу идет вопрос: Ты откуда? ТАм часть диапазонов из России, Беларуси, Германии и др стран
<extremestyle> все айпи находятся в уз)
<extremestyle> не правильно чекаешь
<UNIm95> 46.8.36.0 - 46.227.119.255
<extremestyle> внутренный айпи уз)
<UNIm95> У вас страна за натом?
<extremestyle> в точку
<extremestyle> откуда догадался?
<extremestyle> не страна а провайдер)
<UNIm95> у меня знакомый 46.42.*.* из Костромы
<extremestyle> вот вот
<UNIm95> Стоп
<UNIm95> как трафик роутится
<UNIm95> если я хочу к другу из 46.42 подключится
<UNIm95> а это внутренний диапазон
<extremestyle> туда не сможешь проникнуть
<UNIm95> открой страницу на 46.42.18.18
<UNIm95> В браузере.
<extremestyle> +
<extremestyle> http://funkyimg.com/i/2ivSk.png
<UNIm95> Так.
<extremestyle> прикол показать?
<UNIm95> Роутинг прошел
<UNIm95> ПОказывай
<extremestyle> http://funkyimg.com/i/2ivSm.png
<UNIm95> extremestyle: кажись это тебе: http://tas-ix.net/viewtopic.php?p=972137
<UNIm95> extremestyle: это нормально. Вроде у них выключены последние хопы.
<extremestyle> ++
<extremestyle> понял примерно
<extremestyle> щас попробую
<UNIm95> extremestyle: Судя по ману
<UNIm95> апдейт был а апреле
<UNIm95> так что может без проблем налезть.
<extremestyle> да
<extremestyle> по трансмиссии
<extremestyle> у меня qbittorent
<extremestyle> просто переимновать название проги?
<UNIm95> Вроде да. Судя по ману у человека на сервере без иксом стоит демон трансмиссии настроенный на порт 51413. А фаервол ограничивает работу по диапазонам только для трансмиссии
#ubuntu-ru 2016-10-22
<tomfarr> !mail
<ubuntuhelp> Списки e-mail-рассылок Ubuntu Вы найдёте на http://lists.ubuntu.com
<tomfarr> !mail for me
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='mail for me'
<spaik> доброе
<|cub|> здрасти
<spaik> привет
<spaik> |cub|, ты аптейболс знаешь*?
<|cub|> по чуть-чуть
<|cub|> к чему вопрос?
<spaik> вчера вот спросили как занести ап в белый список
<spaik>  iptables -A INPUT -s 11.123.123.0/24 -j ACCEPT
<spaik> я дал такой ответ - но я не админ- мой ответ верен? или есть более лучшее решение?
<|cub|> угу, правильно. Но это когда у тебя один диапазон. а если подсетей много, да они еще и меняются?
<spaik> я думаю если у того парня было бы много подсетей - то он знал бы такие простые команды тейболса)))
<spaik> я не знаю что делать - у меня адсл и 1 сеть и 1 модем - так и настраивал)) пробовал
<|cub|> а теперь представь ситацаию, трафик внутри сети твоего провайдера бесплатный, а за ним уже надо платить. Диапазон адресов может меняться.
<|cub|> задача вносить этот диапазон автоматически
<|cub|> у меня такое делалось в связке cron + ipset + iptables
<|cub|> посмотрел сейчас тот список - Total prefixes: 18295
<|cub|> а теперь представь это все вбивать руками?)
<spaik> руками не вар)
<|cub|>  ну вот
<_d4vid> ky
<spaik> я компиз не стал ставить)
<|cub|> там где линукс у меня даже иксов нет, не то что компиза
<spaik> sudo dd if=/home/sp/ubntu.iso  of=/dev/sdc сделал так - с флешки грузит - но она не отображается в дельфине
<spaik> в lsblk её видно
<tomfarr> ктож так флешку пишет?
<spaik> ну а как надо?
<spaik> dd if=image.iso of=/dev/sd[x] примеры  нета
<spaik> а как еще то?
<tagezi> с чего это так нельзя флешки писать?
<tagezi> релиия запрезает? :)
<spaik> по другому то и не записать
<spaik> но почему она перестает отоброжать в дельфине
<spaik> яж правельно делаю?
<tagezi> ну да.. она правда наверное у тебя 100 писалась, но впринципе правильно
<tagezi> незнаю, я никогда загрузочные флешки в дельфин не втыкал
<spaik> ну там есть команды всякие  типа pv бар показывать - но суть то одна
<tagezi> может дельфин игнорирует рут облась по умолчанию
<spaik> у тебя dd прогресс показывает?
<tagezi> эм.. я не пишу такое большое чтобы мне это нужно было
<tagezi> https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dd
<tagezi> я bs обычно ещё указываю
<tagezi> ну, и синкануть желательно, но не обязательно. Иногда просто не доконца там срастается
<spaik> вот это меня удивило в начале killall -USR1 dd
<spaik> watch -n 1 killall -USR1 dd вот такое нашел еще давно - иногда удобно
<spaik> с pv прикольнее - хотя вот уже давно бы вкинули в ядро патчик - чтоб отображал прогресс консольных прог
<spaik> ничего сложного нет в этом
<andrex> pv ненужон
<andrex> еще раз говорю
<andrex> то как слепой будет тебе расстояние показывать
<tagezi> в ядро прогрес консольных прог? :D
<tagezi> может ещё броузер в ядро втроить, хромиум например? :DDD
<andrex> ага и либру
<andrex> еще жаву и питон для комплекта
<tagezi> дооо, либру так эт обязательно, олько на кути её сначала переписать :))
<andrex> да
<andrex> и кеды в ядро
<andrex> че уж там
<andrex> весь софт линя в ядро
<andrex> и моноитом
<tagezi> кеда, да.. вообще не понятно как ядро без кед живёт
<tagezi> spaik: иди читай, что такое операционная система
<andrex> а я вот дурень выпилил случайно ipyables)
<andrex> t*
<tagezi> га :)
<tagezi> нехрен флаги ковырять бездумно :))
<andrex> надо ведро пересобирать
<tagezi> хотя я нат до сихпор впилить не могу, чото у меня не пахает оно (
<andrex> iptables v1.6.0: can't initialize iptables table `mangle': Table does not exist (do you need to insmod?)
<andrex> Perhaps iptables or your kernel needs to be upgraded.
<andrex> вот както так теперь живу)
<spaik> а iso на cd тож консолью пишите?
<andrex> да
<spaik> cdrecord, cdparanoia, dvd+rw-tools
<spaik> чем то из этого?
<andrex> cdrkit
<andrex> !search cd record
<ubuntuhelp> Found: freecd@shipit, sysresccd, alternatecd@alternate, burners, recordmydesktop@recorddesktop, studiocd, burniso, skype, recovery cd@rescue, uck
<andrex> !burners
<ubuntuhelp> ПО для работы с CD/DVD: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, brasero, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus-CD-Burner, GToaster, xcdroast (GNOME), wodim (terminal-based). Как прожечь ISO образ см. на https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<andrex> !burniso
<ubuntuhelp> Чтобы записать ISO образ CD в Linux, Mac OS или Windows, прочтите howto https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<spaik> по я знаю) спасибо
<spaik> интересно из консоли же
<tagezi> spaik: в википедии же написано всё, что тебе там не понятно?
<tagezi> хотя я cd в консоли не пишу, незачем как-то было
<tagezi> но я их пишу раз в год максимум, наверное
<Sergey_IT> так часто пишешь?
<spaik> я часто пишу
<spaik> яж тестирую - ставлю новое)
<andrex> я ваще их не пишу нет у меня резаков
<andrex> и читаков тоже
<andrex> ))
<andrex> и самих болвнок нет
<andrex> фсе на флешках
<andrex> точнее на 1
<andrex> на 100 гиктар
<andrex> и ваще щас это все переезжает на pxe
<tagezi> andrex: стебя станется прямо с облака ставить системы :)
<andrex> ну а че сделаеш) скучна мне иногда бывает :D
<spaik> а как их ставить еше?
<spaik> арч так и ставится )
<spaik> гента тож)
<tagezi> с флехи
<tagezi> катаешь туда образ и ставишь
<spaik> да с флехи но там минимал же
<spaik> арча нету ораза
<spaik> даж ядро с нета тянет
<tagezi> так тебе нужно просто загрузиться, тебе вообще побоку как дистр
<tagezi> какой*
<tagezi> для генты вообще пофигу, ты просто должен иметь линух
<tagezi> а бинарные дистры они все с образами идут, либо минималка, либо под определённый раб стол
<spaik> да Я должен иметь линукс - но пока он имеет меня)))))
<tagezi> ты что не то думаешь как-то.. может пора заканчивать с кубом играться и начинать матчасть учить?
<spaik> начал - я не поставил компиз)
<tagezi> spaik: у тебя 8 класс?
<tagezi> или 9?
<spaik> 9
<tagezi> ну, значит у тебя ща начало анализа.. и тема корней
<tagezi> теория чисел и теория множеств для того чтобы думать, они простые, поидее их в математических классах школы в СССР давали.. ну если не углубляться слишком далеко
<spaik> сколько тебе лет то ?
<spaik> СССР
<spaik> )
<tagezi> я роился в нём :)
<spaik> тож под 50?
<tagezi> у меня доча в 9 классе сейчас
<tagezi> книгу Операционные системы
<spaik> етить вы все тут стариканы )  что тут что в кальке - всем далеко за 30 - а тем кто отменно шарит под50)))))
<tagezi> короче, чтобы к 18 годам ты стал админом, пора мозг напрягать, а не пыкать кнопки
<tagezi> andrex: накажи его :)
<spaik> вот такую читаю https://www.amazon.com/UNIX-Linux-System-Administration-Handbook/dp/0131480057
<spaik> если есть что то лучше и на русском то дайте ссылку
<Sergey_IT> spaik: изучай лучше программирование и его применение
<spaik>  а можно man русифицировать?
<Sergey_IT> поставь русскую локаль - там будет (или в инете есть - "man по-русски" в гугл)
<spaik> стоит ру но он на инглише
<Sergey_IT> я 1 раз русифицировал, скачивал русские ресурсы и маны (не все) были на русском
<Sergey_IT> но мне это не надо и больше не делал
<Sergey_IT> у тебя интерфейс на русском
<Sergey_IT> ?
<spaik> да
<spaik> все на русском
<Sergey_IT> а в терминале сообщения на каком?
<spaik> русские
<spaik> а ман инглиш man ls к примеру
<spaik> sudo locale-gen
<spaik> [sudo] пароль для sp:
<spaik> Generating locales...
<spaik>   en_US.UTF-8... done
<spaik>   ru_RU.UTF-8... done
<spaik> Generation complete.
<spaik> http://hastebin.com/pamiselaja.ini
<spaik> и всеравно ман инглишь)
<spaik> man -Lru man
<spaik> и так пробовал
<andrex> хехехе
<andrex> сам себя наказал)
<andrex> spaik: учи инглис скольнек
<andrex> 90 процентов мана на нем
<Sergey_IT> да там слов 500 знать надо
<andrex> да технический английский за глаза
<Sergey_IT> я больше и не знаю )
<andrex> spaik: че ты там смотриш то по ману?
<Sergey_IT> spaik: а если непонятно, так в инете есть
<andrex> чет я2 рандомом открыл они на русском)
<Sergey_IT> man -L ru mc
<Sergey_IT> у меня работает
<Sergey_IT> пробел - тоже символ - учи программирование
<spaik> mc русская итак
<andrex> у меня без всяких -L ru
<andrex> ну ты ткни какой китайский?
<andrex> мне интересно)
<tagezi> ls
<spaik> ls инглиш
<tagezi> я что-то не обращал внимания на каком ои у меня :))
<tagezi> spaik: учи инглишь :)
<spaik> хоть просто хоть -L
<andrex> а че там обращать)
<andrex> spaik: возми да переведи
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: программирование ему рано, пусть сначала дескретную математику выучит
<spaik> та в нете есть маны на русском
<tagezi> а то суются в программирование нихрена не понимая, а потом разгребай их баги
<spaik> но интересно же что у меня не рабоатет
<andrex> https://www.kernel.org/doc/man-pages/translations.html
<andrex> а вобще помоему как не страннно каждый дистр делает свой перевод) ваще придурошные
<spaik> man-pages-ru 4.05_2306_2171_20160416-1 [установлен]
<andrex> причем что системы что манов причем как всегда не полный и кривой)
<andrex> и че?
<andrex> ты наивный ппц
<andrex> там переведоно почуть чуть)
<andrex> кто чем мог помог как грица
<tomfarr> Что у вас тут?
<tagezi> spaik: ты знаешь первый принцип СПО? :)
<tagezi> чай пьём
<tomfarr> Как тут с обсуждением ранее основанных на убунту дистрибутивов?
<tomfarr> Поимел опыт работы с deepin linux 15.3 но он с недавних пор базируется на дебьяне
<andrex> каких?
<andrex> типо runtu&
<tomfarr> выше
<andrex> ненаше кака
<andrex> кто делал тот и пусть обсуждает
<tomfarr> Да у них русское сообщество дохлое. И ирца я не нашел да и если честно не искал
<andrex> они навояют своих поделий а потом думаем почему маны не катят под какуюнить мяту от бубнты а там переколбасили все
<andrex> !zver
<ubuntuhelp> По поводу всяческих Ubuntu Junior и прочих "Ubuntu ZverDVD" обращайтесь к их создателям. Мы не отвечаем за них и не можем знать, какие они новые глюки внесли. Пользуйтесь оригинальной Ubuntu и мы с радостью вам поможем.
<tomfarr> Да не дистр хороший и довольно стабильный я поставил его домохозяйке.
<tomfarr> ubuntuhelp: я просил помощи?
<tomfarr> к тому ж мята в полне себе свою политику имеет
<andrex> tagezi: ^^
<tomfarr> банить будете?
<andrex> нет
<andrex> tomfarr: зачем) довольна она? как ей любая винда?
<andrex> домохозяйке
<tagezi> странные все какие-то, маны у них не порусски, сообщество вялое.. такое ощущенее что море денег заплатили и теперь требуют
<andrex> помоему у этой сборки свой де какойто прикольный
<Sergey_IT> andrex: у меня mc английский
<tomfarr> семера на том нетбуке была хуже адского наказания. И с ее точки зрения и с моей. Я накатил туда дипин установил скайп, хром там был из коробки. Все работает. Она довольна дала мне 1000 рублев
<andrex> Sergey_IT: нууу такова твоя судьба) может у тя и система английская?
<andrex> обычно так
<spaik> так и меня все рус )
<Sergey_IT> система у меня всегда английская
<andrex> ну и вот)
<spaik> nfr e vtyz j heccrfz
<spaik> фак ))) у меня русское все и локали и все
<Sergey_IT> tagezi: я сына учить программированию начал в 13 лет и он хороший программист
<tagezi> @voice spaik
<tagezi> spaik: следующий раз отменб шевство над тобой на этом канале
<tagezi> отменб*
<tagezi> ю*
<tagezi> аааа
<andrex> да кста
<andrex> чем раньше тем лучше
<spaik> что простите?
<andrex> не ругайся
<tagezi> я начал в 8, и чото я так себе программист.. видимо сына не встречал серъёзныз задач, или потом доучивал, что в 13 не понял
<andrex> spaik: тебе сказали бери и переводи маны не переведены на русский
<andrex> заодно английский выучиш))
<tagezi> у нас вон http://forumooo.ru/index.php/topic,5945.0.html один крендель, тоже... чо это сообщество не хочет переводить
<andrex> Могу сказать что OpenOffice и LibreOffice заимствовали от MSO, имхо, 60% всего функционала.
<andrex> поделитесь впечатлениями о том, чего не хватает (чего недобрали)?
<andrex> уже смешно
<tagezi> да этот "экономист" вообще кадр какой-то, что не ляп то в квн можно подавать :)) странно, он утверждает что он там сотни компьютеровадминит
<tagezi> бедные пользователи, им и так тошно, а тут
<Sergey_IT> tagezi: хотя вру, где-то в 11 лет начал учить - но это было другое - ОС rt11sj на ДВК, байсик
<andrex> spaik: и да тут не всем за 30))
<andrex> комуто за 60))
<spaik> ага
<spaik> прикол - тут нет 15-20-25 )))
<tagezi> да язык значения не имеет, всегда сначало функциональное учишь, потом объектное.. но если чер не знает дискретку, из него кроме как быдлокодер не вырастит
<andrex> нет
<andrex> есть 26
<Sergey_IT> andrex: ты такой старый? )
<andrex> доо
<spaik> кто?
<tagezi> andrex: серёге за 80 :)
<spaik> кому тут 26?
<andrex> мне и че?
<spaik> и явно не очень опытный - а как я ламо)))
<spaik> я написал раньше чем ты ответил)
<tagezi> andrex: ну чо, ламер :)
 * andrex обиделся и ушол плакать)
<spaik> )))
 * spaik ударил себя по губам
<andrex> все ухожу я от вас зые вы какието
<andrex> л*
<tagezi> andrex: вали давай.. :)
<Sergey_IT> tagezi: скажи еще в 16-миричной системе
<spaik> но я немного прав же - тебе 26 и опыта меньше чем у тех кому 50))) дарки кокобр всякие - они вааще круты тут я заметил cub tagezi шарят
<tagezi> andrex: ясно, я тут шарю :)
<Sergey_IT> все зависит от задач
<andrex> ага
<andrex> ты это инку скажи
<andrex> )
<spaik> ну вот к примеру одной строко сделать ftp сервак
<tagezi> spaik: я не знаю как ты судишь, но в части асинства andrex на много круче меня, я можно сказать вообще не соображаю
<tagezi> админства*
<spaik> хз
<andrex> можно всю систему 1 строкой установить
<tagezi> spaik: просто твоё адмиснтво, больше похоже на мышинную фозню
<andrex> а ты сервак
<andrex> все я спат
<spaik> я то вааще дно) но там де я сижу andrex молчит как то - может просто зажатый ты)
<tagezi> spaik: и я больше соображаю в программировании, а когда вопросы про "как провминить какую-то хрень" то тут я так, в сторонке чаще всего
<spaik> ладно пойду поработаю по дому ато уже ругают
<tagezi> он не зажатый, ему лень :)
<spaik> 26 и лень
<spaik> что будкт в 30-35?
<spaik> будет
<tagezi> вот он сейчас сказал что спать ушёл, а сам в монитор будет пялиться и ядро пересобирать :))
<tagezi> andrex: так ведь? :)
<andrex> да нееее
<spaik> знаниями надо делиться - я по мере - всегда помогаю если знаю как помочь
 * andrex зажатое ламо
<spaik> ))
<andrex> я не вижу смысла отвечать на вопросы  которые сто раз обсуждались и темболее если есть те кто для этого специально там сидят
<spaik> ну хз
<andrex> если человеку лень поднять мягкое место и вбить в гугл свою фигню то он не хочет думать а хочет чтобы за него все решили
<tagezi> мягкое место.. далековато он от гугла расположился :)
<andrex> я так не привык
<spaik> ну я ищу - потом спрашиваю
<tagezi> плохо ищёшь
<spaik> но часто когда нашел в гугле - не так круто как вы можете ответить -
<spaik> яж писал уже
<tagezi> я тут вообще редко спрашиваю, и не потому что я всё знаю, а потому что гугл всё знает
<tagezi> те вопросы которые ты тут задаёшь, удже обсосаны на всех языках мира, даже на санстките можно найти маны
<andrex> потом появляются всякие копипастеры которые ничитая ничего тупо клацают мышкои и плакают что все сломалось ибо думать нада что длаеш и понимать.
<Sergey_IT> я вообще не админю, мне не надо, а что надо находится в инете (не верите, можете проверить мои темы на форуме)
<andrex> вобщем нужно по правильному если  говорить как сделать а не давать готовые решения
<tagezi> в далёком далёком 2010 году, была статья "Линукс не для тебя " :)))
<spaik> dd if=2121  of=123 в нете написано dd if=2121 |pv| of=123 но я попробовал pv if=121 of=121  а кто то и не пробовал так - я написал он попробвал работает
<spaik> потом в лику спс написал
<Sergey_IT> spaik, а в гугле надо не только находить, но еще думать и изучать
<tagezi> да вообще по жизни нужно думать :)))
<tagezi> но нунл этого почему-то людям не коворит, видимо не выгодно :)
<tagezi> гугл*
<andrex> дубля 3 pv ненужон
<andrex> )
<andrex> все ушол
<Sergey_IT> подушку дебагить?
<spaik> мне понравилось когда видно бар
<andrex> Sergey_IT: да
<Sergey_IT> где видно и какую?
<spaik> давай спокойной
<spaik> кстати откуда ты? что так рано спать
<andrex> да тебе все нравится я смотрю) снеговик ты наш)
<andrex> из далека)
<spaik> отказался от снега)
<andrex> фигасе рано 12 часов без 6 ти минут
<spaik> ну для меня и по моему времени рано ) я сплю по 4-5 часов
<spaik> ложусь в 12-1 встаю в 5
<andrex> ну и зря
<Sergey_IT> это ненормально
<spaik> привык я так
<spaik> ладно иди ты спать) ато не уйдешь никак))
<Sergey_IT> мозги должны отдыхать (или спокойно работать)
<spaik> мои ничего не принимают - я все пробую - все интересно - итог все поверхностно - все по немногу
<spaik> и работа с видео - и с фото и- сайты и программирование - везде верхушек нахватался
<Sergey_IT> это нормально, пока что-то одно не зацепит (главное, чтобы это не игры были)
<spaik> не игры не цепляют
<tagezi> угу, примитивные они какие-то
<Sergey_IT> так они на простейшие инстинкты  рассчитаны
<Sergey_IT> человек - животное-охотник - борьба за выживание
<spaik> кстати а опенсусе не юзали? я пробовал только убунту арч - кальку - и то что на них основано - но не пробовал сусе федору редхат
<tagezi> красношапку нужно покупать, можно попробовать ЦентОС, но по мне так Цент и федора- это просто не допиленые лагающие хрени
<andrex> пробовали asp alt arch sabayon gentoo кальку дебиан бунту федору suse opensuse красношапку и еще кучу гуано
<tagezi> Суся приятная, покрайне мере с 4 кедами она была вообще великолепна, но у неё очень долгая установка
<tagezi> andrex:  угу, я тоже попробовать 100500+ дистров
<tagezi> я уже и названий не помню
<andrex> даже inferno qnx и всякие прочие plan 9 solaris итд
<Sergey_IT> с 2008 другие не пробовал
<spaik> андекс и что выбрали?
<tagezi> генту :)
<andrex> os /2 nt * фри досю и другие доси
<Sergey_IT> андрекс уже бредит во сне (
<tagezi> andrex: вали давай спать, уже 12 минут первого :)) хватит ядро пересобирать, никуда оно не денется до утра :))
<andrex> да все с ним норм
<tagezi> точно бредит :)
<Sergey_IT> точно ))
<andrex> andrex@tux ~ % uname -r
<andrex> 4.8.3
<spaik> гента долгая ) калька пошустрее бинарь же
<tagezi> гента тоже есть бинарные штуки
<andrex> нафиг ненужно бинарь из сорс базед дистра
<tagezi> +1
<spaik> uname -r
<spaik> 4.8.3-1
<andrex> юзай арч тогда)
<andrex> какоето кастомное ведро
<tagezi> хм.. а чо это у меня такое старое ядро? о_О
<spaik> все пробую- ставлю все
<tagezi> нада ядрышко будет обновить
<andrex> лискорее кривокальки
<andrex> ио у них вечно с конфигами проблемы какието в ведре либо патчами
<andrex> http://termbin.com/1izy
<andrex> тьпу на вас)
<spaik> я в убунте не собирал ни разу
<spaik> только синаптик - или так деб
<spaik> но там и не надо мне) картридер работает- усб3.0 работае
<spaik> а вот в кальке )) я и познакомился с ядром
<tagezi> хм.. а у меня чото нет 4.8 ядра о_О
<spaik> у тебя убунту?
<andrex> кеш обнови
<andrex> там оно тильданутое у генты
<spaik> портал убунту - 1 сидит на арче ) остальные на генте)))))))))
<andrex> дык
<andrex> виртуалка наше все)
<spaik> у тебя убунта хоть на виртуалке есть?
<tagezi> так я вроде только вчера синкал
<spaik> eix-sync
<tagezi> у него зоопарк на виртуалке
<spaik> интересно что за основу стоит)
<andrex> https://i.imgur.com/x0gz9Vh.png
<tagezi> долго генту настраивал? :)
<spaik> нет х?
<andrex> а нафиг
<spaik> круто
<spaik> я вначале кальку поставил - потом генту- но сделал из генты кальку)
<andrex> там и десктоп есть и винда есть и еще всякая фигня
<andrex> kvm
<spaik> я qemu юзал - а тут поставил вирт
<tagezi> https://paste.pound-python.org/show/I7hYM0CgvAp8FGEC9NE4/
<tagezi> нема его у меня
<spaik> странно - в кальке есть)
<tagezi> andrex: оно наверное у тебя в другом месте живёт
<spaik> должно и у тебя быть
<andrex> tagezi: http://termbin.com/5g21
<andrex> ниче не знаю вобшем твой портаж устарел)
<tagezi> да что-то у меня всё устарело
<tagezi> andrex: кстати, ты -kdbus ставил для ядра?
<andrex> нет у меня нет такого флага даже
<tagezi> эм
<tagezi> ты с гита ядро тянешь чтоли?
<andrex> че эм у мня свой портаж
<andrex> патчи только
<andrex> а ты не заметил в выхлопе нет установленного ни одного ядра))
<andrex> у меня ванила ну пара патчей там и все
<andrex> а обновляется исходник патчем новым на новую версию ядра чтобы каждый раз не тянуть все
<andrex> собирается и кладется в /boot/efi/efi/boot/boox64.efi
<andrex> предыдущее переименовывается на всякий
<andrex> ну и собирается само
<andrex> без всяких ген кернелов
<andrex> и прочего
<andrex> вобщем я опять адский конструктор собираю))
<andrex> у меня даже загрузчиков ни одного нет)
<tagezi> я не понимаю, как ствоими зверскими экспериментами у тебя вообще что-то работает :)
<andrex> я тоже
<tagezi> а как оно у тебя грузиться? ты ядро прямо в первый сектор кладёшь?
<andrex> не понимаю как ты сидя на стабиьной ветке ловиш баги)
<tagezi> ну, у меня баги когда 2 монитора
<andrex> нет в папку ефи а ефи подхватывает ядро ядро грузит само сбя
<tagezi> с одним, всё работает как часы
<andrex> в ядре есть параметр для этого дела вобщем)
<tagezi> а вот если нужно с флехи загрузиться? :)
<andrex> дык  береш и грузишся с флехи
<tagezi> в ядре столько параметров, что там нужно быть гением, чтобы понять какой для чего вообще нужен
<andrex> https://bpaste.net/show/9ae02cfba3cd
<tomfarr> tagezi: там же все написано
<Sergey_IT> нечего вам делать - ядра собирать )
<tomfarr> я собирал ядро на убунте ни че сложного не заметил. Единстваенное что долго конфигурить
<Sergey_IT> а зачем?
<tomfarr> Да я думал более компактоное ядро собрать
<tomfarr> но в итоге ни какого прироста к производительоности не получил
<tagezi> потому что нужно исключить всё что не нужно, а не ставить флаги а вдруг понадобиться
<spaik> да - я собрал ядро только то что нужно
<spaik> конст давал - старая но работающая статья
<spaik> https://lugnsk.org/lugnskru/2010/01/automated-kernel-configuration.html
<spaik> Свежак: на буке оптимизация под Intel Atom и пересборка третьим методом ядра под себя без включения модулей в ядро уменьшили время загрузки ядра на секунду — в основном, из-за облегчения initrd, от которого я еще не успел избавиться. общее время загрузки систе
<spaik> мы уменьшилось с 26 секунд до 23.
<spaik> 3 секи это сурьезна же))))
<tagezi> ssd поставь, будет секунд 10
<tagezi> у меня вся система грузится примерно за 30 секунд
<spaik> у меня за секунд 10)
<spaik> могу засеч
<spaik> щас я
<tomfarr> А что там в убунту с поддержкой тачскринов?
<tagezi> так вроде запилили
<tagezi> он сказал 10 секунл или минут? :D
<UNIm95>  tagezi 3
<tagezi> UNIm95: чо 3? :)
<UNIm95> tagezi: после замены винчестера и апдейта до 16,04 бкт время 3 секунды
<UNIm95> после биос
<tagezi> ну, круто.. я не засекал.. но у меня кламав запускается и синхронизация с сервером времени на старте
<spaik> 13секунд до пароля
<tagezi> да ладно 19 - 8 = 11 минут :)
<spaik> могу на видео снять
<spaik> я секундамер специально искал
<tagezi> :D
<spaik> у меня просто телефон нокия 6600 2003 года
<spaik> там нет такого)
<tagezi> ржачный ты :) хотя я когда-то тоже считал время загрузки
<spaik> systemd грузит быстрее
<tagezi> щас как-то пофигу... да я его и перезагружаю редко теперь
<spaik> чем openrc
<spaik> что застенчивый ламо спать ушел наконец?))))))))))
<tagezi> да он может сидеть и что-то там ковырять, просто сказал всем что ушёл
<tagezi> вот ник в онлайне
<Sergey_IT> меряетесь?
<tagezi> а что меряться?, там всё предсказуемо
<tagezi> это как меряться у кого короче сантиметр :)
<spaik> ну у меня откомпиленное ядро
<spaik> но толку с 13 сек загрузки
<spaik> дальше то ничего)
<Sergey_IT> а у меня свежее )
<Sergey_IT> грузится долго, но 1 раз за день
<JohnDoe_71Rus> spaik: замени выключение на спящий режим.
<Sergey_IT> типа как андрекс? )
 * |cub| не понимает зачем выключать или перегружать комп и тем более ноут
<spaik> ну меня ругают просто
<|cub|> гыгы
<spaik> зачем выключение менять на сон?
<tagezi> ох.. а когда перестанут ругать, начнётся меряться аптаймом :)
<spaik> темболее у меня нет батарейки
<|cub|> что б не ждать 13 секунд
<tagezi> и G4 :)
<spaik> да я подожду) у меня нет батара и я с рз вырубаю)
<spaik> там где я живу нет 4ж
<|cub|> как все сложно
<Sergey_IT> когда будет энегонезависимая память - будет без разницы
<spaik> у меня скорость 2мб/
<spaik> всего
<spaik> моя скорость щас http://i.imgur.com/VZBb097.png
<spaik> так что яне переживаю что меня взломают))) 30г моих фоток будут тащить вечность))))))
<Sergey_IT> yandex кривой - говорит часы у меня спешат больше чем на сутки
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ты яндексу верь. он эмбрион поисковика для чебурашки
<spaik> ну тыкаю опенсусю) посмотреть хоть
<spaik> юнити 8 посмотрел - вот что что а шрифты там шикарные просто- у меня ноут есть там экран ну жесть пиксельный- юнити там хоть как то позволяет смотреть в него)
<spaik> странная штука
<spaik> usr/share/man зайдите сюда - есть ли увас man ru?
#ubuntu-ru 2016-10-23
<tagezi> обренеть я напартачил :)))
<tagezi> 6 часов разбирался :)))))
<tagezi> лан, спокойной ночи всем
<andrex> портак ходячий
<tomfarr> это чото обидное?
<spaik> доброе ктро
<spaik> утро
<andrex> да
<andrex> spaik: прикинь есть
<spaik> что есть?
<spaik> man ru ?
<spaik> у меня теперь тож он есть)
<spaik> причем накидал с разных дистров и сайтов) но там почти одно и тож
<andrex> пффф
<andrex> ну ты и ссзб)
<andrex> мне вот че интересно какова лешего ффмпег не обризает видео вточности по у казаному тайминга и еще выходной файл какчества аля *.ico
<tagezi> утра все
<tagezi> м
<sdfsgdgds> Hi guys
<spaik> https://news.mail.ru/politics/27540058/?frommail=1
<tagezi> да дофига народу, которые вместо того чтобы пользу приносить обществу, ломают программы, сайты и сервера... видимо для настоящих дел, например помочь в написании СПО или заработать денег и купить бедным африканским детям компьютеры у них знаний не
<tagezi> хватает
<andrex> пойду еще раз ломану )))
<tagezi> :)
<andrex> пусть работают гады
<spaik> )))
<spaik> andrex  как тебе сервер на опенсусе?
<andrex> никак
<spaik> не пробовал?
<andrex> нет
<andrex> мне либо фря либо дебиан
<spaik> а на арче пробовал?
<andrex> мне так удобнее
<spaik> а как же гента?
<andrex> пробовал цент ось и красношапку
<andrex> непонравилось)
<tagezi> генту на сервак?
<andrex> фу на тя
<spaik> ну там нде мы сидим с тобой там увсех серваки на ней
<tagezi> извращенцы
<andrex> это их проблемы
<andrex> разве что делают ферму для бинарников
<andrex> и потом ставят их на сервы
<andrex> потому что манал я собирать на серве пол системы чтоб он загнулся гденить по пути)
<spaik> )))
<spaik> я попробую на сусе сервер сделать
<spaik> еще вопрос - кто то на гноме3 силит? я у кого не спрошу все - кде хфце - гуру - авесоме всякие- а гном 3 никто
<tagezi> а зачем он нужен?
<spaik> гентушники - там ясно - гном3 системд
<andrex> сломали они его гдето в 20 версии совсем
<andrex> вобщем стал ненужон он ваще)
<spaik> не хз гном 2 был очено популярен же
<andrex> лучше mate воткнуть
<andrex> дак ты сравни 2 гном и 3 тийщас)
<andrex> удивишся оооочень так
<spaik> я 3 ставил - поплевал и выбросил его)
<UNIm95> Просто крыса и *WM и kde 4.8.* стабильные и простые машины
<UNIm95> среды рабочего стола*
<UNIm95> А гному 3 подавай OpenGL ускорения
<spaik> kde 4 нету уже
<tagezi> ну, как это нету, оно есть, просто все за новьём несутся, потому уже отказались
<tagezi> всем глюков пождавай... стальное теперь не в моде
<spaik> как оставить кде4 ? при обнове 5 сам вытесняет его
<tagezi> пакеты зафиксируй
<spaik> это надо мудрить в портейже порты крыть - а смысл
<UNIm95> Так что пусть они идут нафиг
<spaik> от 5 то не откажутся - значит пол года - год --- и нет 4 кедов
<andrex> да рано они 5 тые застабилили вон уже скок версий сенилось а всеравно иногда чето падает)
<tagezi> UNIm95: у тебя кстати что сейчас стоит? 12.04?
<UNIm95> 16.04
<UNIm95> но 12.04 есть еще на диске
<spaik> у меня на старикане стоит слака))) вот там норм 4 кеды) 5 нет еще)))))
<tagezi> UNIm95: с кедой или крысой?
<andrex> 8.2 x2))
<UNIm95> Мате
<spaik> мате таж крыса
<tagezi> о_О
<tagezi> вроде мате от гнома плясала
<andrex> нуу слака еще долго будет на тухлософте сидеть помоему у текущей стабле ветки дебиана тоже 4 тые)
<spaik> визуально проводники похожи - очень
<tagezi> MATE — среда рабочего стола, являющаяся ответвлением от кодовой базы не поддерживаемой в настоящее время среды GNOME 2.
<UNIm95> Мате форк Гнома 2ю32
<andrex> проводники можно хоть откуда прелипить)
<UNIm95> 2.32*
<UNIm95> У тутошнего наутилуса есть двупанельный режим
<UNIm95> у гнома 3 в версии 3.6 этот режим выпилили
<tagezi> spaik: алиса, это пудинг. пудинг, это алиса. теперь ты можешь его съесть
<spaik> а мне что мате что крыса - одинакого) похожи как 2 капли))))
<spaik> хотя вот в 1 я заметил различие - в крысу бамбелби надо было допилить немного - в мате работал сразу
<spaik> щас опробую http://compizomania.blogspot.com/2016/06/linux-lite-30-ubuntu-1604-lts.html
<spaik> притянули комп - старинный 1 гиг оперы - пень 4 ))) хард на 20г)))
<spaik> как мой комп почти
<spaik> а это я так понял убунта - только убрано все почти)
<Sergey_IT> ночера
<Sasha_LV> Ночара
<spaik> привет
#ubuntu-ru 2017-10-16
<aleksei`> утра всем
<Admin1488> все обновились?
<Admin1488> я в плане wpa2
<Admin1488> мож кто в танке
#ubuntu-ru 2017-10-17
<aleksei`> утра
<|cub|> приветы
#ubuntu-ru 2017-10-18
<aleksei`> утра всем
<TomFarr> здарова Лёх
#ubuntu-ru 2017-10-19
<shamahn> Ребзя привет :)
<shamahn> Есть кто не спить? Чекните плз iperf3 -c 213.138.71.190
<shamahn> все спят :(
<aleksei`> всем утра
#ubuntu-ru 2017-10-20
<matroSkin> !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<yokowka> меня видно?
<SergeyIT> нет
<JohnDoe_71Rus> нет
<yokowka> как вписаться въ каналъ?
<yokowka> ну то есть вы читаете меня?
<yokowka> связь есть обратная
<yokowka> на свяzи?
<SergeyIT> нет
<yokowka> <SergeyIT> поможешь?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> с чем?
<yokowka> картинку куда можно прислать?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> на хостенг без рекламы
<yokowka> напиши пожалуйста адрес здесь
<yokowka> извини, не поздоровался... Здравия!
<JohnDoe_71Rus> попробуй тут https://ctrlq.org/images/
<yokowka> https://i.imgur.com/GqP5pdB.jpg
<yokowka> https://i.imgur.com/vrKlJ27.jpg
<JohnDoe_71Rus> https://i.imgur.com/kRD5Kq6.png
<SergeyIT> боюсь спросить ( ... а что на картинке?
<yokowka> делалъ устарнение ошибок в synaptic, перестала загружаться система 17.04, я выделил свободное место на sda4, создавъ sda6, куда установил убутну 16.04, план был - загружается под 16.04 убунту, но по пержнему не грузится 17.04. что сделать в gparted, чтобы раздел sda6 c убунту
<yokowka>  16.04 стал первоначальным?
<yokowka> https://i.imgur.com/mSmMOYh.jpg
<SergeyIT> когда ставил 16.04, куда поставил загрузчик?
<SergeyIT> комп с uefi или bios?
<yokowka> 2. комп с биос и uefi dell 3537 1.не понялъ вопрос? имеется въ виду добавление свободной области? - тогда въ конецъ диска, если я понял правильно...
<SergeyIT> uefi я не знаю, не использовал
<yokowka> https://i.imgur.com/5PHqlk8.jpg
<yokowka> <JohnDoe_71Rus>, что скажешь?
<SergeyIT> загрузчик видимо неправильно поставил
<yokowka> да он получается идёт вторым номером после поломанного...
<yokowka> поломанная система раньше запускается чем установленная рабочая 16.04
<JohnDoe_71Rus> при загрузке тыкай в esc. пока не появится меню grub. там попробуй выбрать свою 16.04
<yokowka> пробовал - убунту и только 17.04...
<SergeyIT> посмотри темы на форуме про uefi, у меня bios везде
<yokowka> на форуме не поговорить!!!
<yokowka> у меня есть возможность выбора в настойках загрузки э.в.м.(компа) грузится въ биос или в уефи безопасно
<yokowka> Сергей ИТ - а сколько твоей э.в.м. лет? уефи с 2010 года ставится
<JohnDoe_71Rus> попробуй https://www.supergrubdisk.org/super-grub2-disk/ на диске или флешке
<JohnDoe_71Rus> вот только не надо "старым железом" укорять
<SergeyIT> yokowka: все мои компы старше
<SergeyIT> посмотри http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/uefi
<yokowka> Добра, Джон безъ укоровъ.
<yokowka> Сергей, благодарю.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> dell inspiron 1501, дату в инете найдешь
<SergeyIT> у тебя судя по всему неправильно загрузчик 16.04 стоит - раздел sda6: помечен boot esp, как и sda1
<yokowka> 1.инспирон 3537 2. дату?
<yokowka> Да, Сергей. Какъ исправить?
<yokowka> boot esp - Флаг изменяемый
<JohnDoe_71Rus> имхо update grub в поломаной 17-ке должно найти 16-ю и добавить ее в меню
<yokowka> Джон, для обновления граб нужен интернет?
<yokowka> или обновить через супер груб 2 диск?
<yokowka> или выбрать раздел обновит груб в самом загрузчике?
<yokowka> *обновить а не обновит
<SergeyIT> интернет не нужен, sudo update-grub - это команда
<SergeyIT> может проще переустановить 16.04 и правильно загрузчик поставить - и быстрее будет
<yokowka> подскажи порядок действий - правильно поставить загрузчик
<yokowka> Сергей
<yokowka> у меня система на флешке юсб
<SergeyIT> глянь здесь http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=167665.0 (но там много)
<yokowka> куда вводится команда судо апдейт-груб?
<SergeyIT> в терминале/консоли
<SergeyIT> почитай еще http://help.ubuntu.ru/?do=search&id=uefi
<SergeyIT> " особенности_установки_на_платы_с_uefi "
<SergeyIT> я не ставил, и не знаю где там в интерфейсе отличия
<SergeyIT> да... и для uefi может и другая команда... у меня же нет этого (
<yokowka> http://help.ubuntu.ru/?do=search&id=uefi здесь для 14ой системы.        В терминале консоли live-cd , поскольку терминал слетевшей 17ой не выводится..?
<SergeyIT> почитай, изучи...
<SergeyIT> а на чем стопорится 17.04?
<SergeyIT> и зачем ставил 17.04? Ее поддержка скоро кончится
<yokowka> она стопорится на входе в рабочий стол после ввода пароля... и ещё появился пользователь ceph storage service после правки synaptic
<SergeyIT> так alt+ctrl+F1, логинишься (пароль не отображается) и попадаешь в консоль
<yokowka> ghj,e.
<yokowka> пробую
<SergeyIT> на рабочий стол не заходи
<SergeyIT> а что ты в синаптик правил?
<yokowka> обновления с ошибками
<SergeyIT> так это не синаптик - а установка обновлений некорректная
<yokowka> у меня логин частично на русском частично на английском, как сменить язык
<yokowka> ?
<SergeyIT> логин только на аглицком надо (причем строчными буквами)... почитал бы ты что-то по линукс
<yokowka> альт+ктрл+ф1 - на русском!
<SergeyIT> на кнопках написано?
<yokowka> накачал журналов линукс формат
<SergeyIT> лучше книжку купить
<yokowka> да нет при вводе букв - написано русским языком - там где q-й, где m-ь..
<SergeyIT> ты три кнопки нажал?
<yokowka> да, появились имя системы и слово логин
<yokowka> и мигающий курсор
<SergeyIT> а логин русско-английский? Уверен?
<yokowka> Белорусский - в нём i есть
<SergeyIT> зайди с лайва и покажи что у тебя в директории /home лежит
<yokowka> делаю
<yokowka> лежит папка с рисунком домиком подписанная убунту, а в ней папки: рабочий стол, видео, документы, загрузки, изображения, музыка, общедоступные, шаблоны и https://i.imgur.com/AX38hYM.jpg
<SergeyIT> кликни слева "компьютер" и потом справа home
<yokowka>  лежит папка с рисунком домиком подписанная убунту, а в ней папки: рабочий стол, видео, документы, загрузки, изображения, музыка, общедоступные, шаблоны
<SergeyIT> извини, надо примонтировать раздел sda4 и на нем посмотреть /home
<yokowka> в смысле извини?
<SergeyIT> поздно, голова плывет (
<yokowka> спокойной ночи
<yokowka> благодарю за внимание
<SergeyIT> кликни на том 429 Гб
<yokowka> да кликнул
<yokowka> всё Серёга, до новой встречи - благодарю
#ubuntu-ru 2017-10-21
<eikoninaru> !ping
<ubuntuhelp> 100500 bytes from google.com (100.500.0.0): icmp_seq=100 ttl=500 time=0 ms
#ubuntu-ru 2017-10-22
<yokowka> всемъ приветъ!
<yokowka> какъ поменять языкъ ввода login а?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> зачем?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> он по дефолту eng
<yokowka> нет джон, у меня на русскомъ
<yokowka> я имя сделал англорусскоязычное
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ссзб
<JohnDoe_71Rus> или ты про ru где то в уголочке на странице входа?
<yokowka> нет джон аль+ ктрл+ф1 ввести имя Мiкалаевiч не могу
<yokowka> чтобы судо апдейт груб сделать
<yokowka> или вот ещё вопросъ как сделать запись ошибок в bootinfoscript?
<elegiawinter> q
<stanislav> 0/
<stanislav> как там новая убунту?
<SergeyIT> на А..
<SergeyIT> подождем Z..
<stanislav> круговорот убунт
<SergeyIT> lubuntu-next пока недоделанная
<SergeyIT> больше ничего не смотрел
#ubuntu-ru 2018-10-16
<|rapidsp|> test
<ubuntuhelp> |rapidsp|, Fail!
<|rapidsp|> re
<|rapidsp|> а если у меня второй системой винда стоит. она при обновлении груб грохнет?
<|rapidsp|> сейчас виндовые обновы часто загрузчик переписывают
<SergeyIT> уефи?
<|rapidsp|> а какая разница
<SergeyIT> на одном диске системы
<|rapidsp|> ну щас везде уже уефи
<SergeyIT> у меня уефи нет, поэтому не знаю (
<|rapidsp|> допустим на одном
<SergeyIT> тогда может и грохнет... восстановишь
<SergeyIT> у меня каждая ОС на своем диске, поэтому не грохает
<|rapidsp|> ну на разных дисках так нечестно :)
<SergeyIT> зато удобно ;)
#ubuntu-ru 2018-10-18
<qwefytuoityty> Я правильно понимаю, что если через grub загружаются две операцыонные системы любая Linux и  Windows всегда редактируя из Windows разделы груб портится. Я из XP программой для разметки диска неразмеченны раздел создал как видимый раздел с файловой системой и 
<qwefytuoityty> как и было пустой, Grub заработал?
<qwefytuoityty> Или ответа не будет не кто из присутствующих не проверял так как Windows не пользуются давно двести лет?
<qwefytuoityty> Или ответа не будет не кто из присутствующих не проверял так как Windows не пользуются давно, двести лет?
<qwefytuoityty> если это так то такая загрузка линукс и windows это плохо
<qwefytuoityty> а как с этим через UEFI?
<qwefytuoityty> не люблю на форумах писать публично
<qwefytuoityty> по этому эьтого вороса на форуме русского убунту не будет
<qwefytuoityty> из линук редактировать разделы можно как угодно на работу Windows это не влияет
<qwefytuoityty> ...Grub заработал? не вопрос, а точка. Вопрос в первом предложении
<diskin> наверно зависит от того, что за разделы и что с ними происходит при редактировании. может эти разделы и не были внесены в конфиг grub-а, тогда это ни на что не повлияет.
<diskin> а с UEFI я не работал
<qwefytuoityty> "разделы груб портится" даже не так, не портится а становится не рабочим
<qwefytuoityty> "разделы груб портится" даже не так, не портится, а становится не рабочим Grub
<qwefytuoityty> хороши язык, уникальный, одно слово много значений. https://ibb.co/fDBGqf
<qwefytuoityty> меня постоянно с убунту отправляют к вам. Пришлось ответить как есть, что мне не ответили на вопрос. Сейчас через переводчик общаюсь на ubuntu канале
<qwefytuoityty> они не доконца понимают програмный перевод
<qwefytuoityty> плохо переводят программы
<SergeyIT> ничего не понял
<SergeyIT> и правильно, что посылают
<qwefytuoityty> а тут или не знают или не отвечают, вопрос 1,5 часа без ответа. Или  не кто ещё вопрос не прочёл?
<qwefytuoityty> или не знают ответа
<qwefytuoityty> и смысл посылают ,
<qwefytuoityty> ?
<qwefytuoityty> я им ответил что вопрос без ответа, после к вам не посылают
<qwefytuoityty> только это было минут 30 назад
<qwefytuoityty> SergeyIT англиский знаете переведите мне вопрос я его поновой коректно напишу. Надоело что не фраза переведённая то не понимают до конца.
<qwefytuoityty> у меня простых вопросов не бывает для простых вопросов и не только есть интернет с поиском
<qwefytuoityty> скушно с вами чего здесь числитесль в чате одно молчание.
<SergeyIT> я вопроса еще не видел
<qwefytuoityty> а какже лог чата
<SergeyIT> где он?
<qwefytuoityty> где-то мне давали ссылку на лог канала убунту, записывает весь чат или тут, или на en Ubuntu
<qwefytuoityty> не помню ссылку
<qwefytuoityty> вроде тут
<diskin> скопируй вопрос лучше.
<qwefytuoityty> Я правильно понимаю, что если через grub загружаются две операцыонные системы любая Linux и  Windows всегда редактируя раздел из Windows  груб портится? Я из XP программой для разметки диска неразмеченный раздел создал как видимый раздел с файловой системой и
<qwefytuoityty> как было пусто и Grub заработал? Тоесть любая манипуляцыя с разделом диска в Windows ghbdjlbn r неработоспосбности Grub. Редактируя из U-mate проблем с загрузкой нет. Первая на разделе XP вторая Ubuntu-MAte 18 64. Но это было сделано когда была U-mate 17.
<qwefytuoityty> ghbdjlbn r приводит к
<SergeyIT> ничего не понял
<qwefytuoityty> Я так делал один раз. Теперь из-за тоной информацыи и не рескуя меняю разделы из U-Мate.
<qwefytuoityty> Я так делал один раз. Теперь из-за  отсутствия точной информацыи и не рескуя меняю разделы из U-Мate.
<qwefytuoityty> gparted
<SergeyIT> какой твой родной язык?
<qwefytuoityty> вроде на онглийском написал, что так делать с Grub для биос нельзя. А как обстоят дела с UEFI Linux+ 7-10?
<qwefytuoityty> английском
<qwefytuoityty> написали
<SergeyIT> я про твой родной язык спросил
<qwefytuoityty> тут не в этом дело. я печатаю плохо и не сильно стараюсь проверять чтобы время не терять. а так русский на 3
<qwefytuoityty> if you nuke the mbr, well ... yes вот ответ
<SergeyIT> а я в английском слаб
<SergeyIT> тебе лет сколько?
<diskin> я тебе примерно то же самое сказал. зависит от того, что ты делаешь с разделами. если ты удалишь mbr - то конечно не заработает. а если устой раздел создашь - то наверно ничего не случится.
<diskin> *пустой
<qwefytuoityty> я не смог заставить себя учить английский он мне не нужен и дествительно не нужен. 13 лет преподовали. Я пытаюсь переводить через сайты переводчки. На руский сойдёт, а на английский плохо.
<qwefytuoityty> ответ есть или мысли
<qwefytuoityty> и руский не смог заставить тоже
<SergeyIT> так четко поставленного вопроса я пока не видел
<qwefytuoityty> русский
<qwefytuoityty> шутиш, нет. Ну если вы по руски не понимаете тогда точка.
<qwefytuoityty> не вопрос
<qwefytuoityty> читайте перечитывайте. Не поймёте тогда я вам не чем помочь не могу
<SergeyIT> какой комп, bios/uefi, какие hdd, какие ОС, как установлены - я об этом ничего не знаю
<qwefytuoityty> в плане какой биос? Название материнской платы?
<diskin> вопрос, как я понял, абстрактный. типа "если стоят две операционки (win/lin) и legacy bios, то если из win делать какие-то действия с разделами, поломается ли grub в lin".
<diskin> qwefytuoityty, так?
<SergeyIT> ну может и так, только пока человек не может объянить, чего он хочет, он ничего не поймет
<diskin> SergeyIT, так я у него спросил же )
<diskin> а так да, +1
ile (standard input) matches
#ubuntu-ru 2018-10-19
<qwefytuoityty> В Kubuntu, Ubuntu MATE, Ubuntu Studio, Ubuntu Kylin и Ubuntu Budgie прекращено формирование 32-разрядных сборок (*-desktop-i386.iso). Для загрузки теперь предлагаются только сборки для архитектуры x86_64. Сколько продержится Xu и Lu неизвестно.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ну что, с релизом. где плачущие толпы хомячков у которых ничего не работает?
<siffodap> Они обновились и теперь не могут сюда зайти.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> каждый релиз все скучнее и скучнее
#ubuntu-ru 2018-10-20
<babcka87> Привет
<babcka87> Подскажите, пожалуйста, где настраиваются ppa репозитории
<babcka87> Чего то в Source.list по ним информации не видно
<babcka87> Как вообще тогда просмотреть полный список ppa репозиториев из командной строки,
<babcka87> ?
<diskin> babcka87, они там в каталоге отдельом
<diskin> ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<diskin> http://ask.xmodulo.com/list-installed-repositories-ppas-ubuntu.html
<poropeked> ChanServ: тест
#ubuntu-ru 2019-10-17
<sansero> Kak dobavit' russkij layout na i3?
<sansero> pravil ~/.config/i3/config
<sansero> ne pomoglo
<sansero> stavil storonnie skripty
<sansero> ne pomoglo
<sansero> pechal
<sansero> setxkbmap delal
<sansero> ne pomoglo
<sansero> ya v krajnem zameshatelstve...
#ubuntu-ru 2019-10-18
<andrex> мда.. i3 осилил а xorgconf не осилил. бедняжка
<rapidsp> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> rapidsp, Понг.
